# *UN*Official 20 Years of Dreams Event Thread



## TheMaxRebo

Hello everyone!  We've done this for past events and thought it would be good to have one this time as well (based on some chatter I have already seen there is some interest in *un*official events as well!)​
*1st Post:*
This first post will be used for tracking "official *un*official" information - so details of unofficial meetups when set, along with the official events all tracked together (and @rteetz has agreed to make a spreadsheet again for having everything in one place

*2nd Post:*
Next, we will keep track of who is staying where (if you are willing to share) - this gives a good idea of who will be there, and for what dates - can help if you want to find someone at your resort to meet up with and potentially help with transportation back after the party - we can use this post for "carpool" information as well

*3rd Post:*
Lastly, this will be used for tracking ideas for events - this can be the idea for the event itself (Karaoke, "bucket crawl", breakfast, morning run, etc.) or for the type of event you are looking for (looking for bar friends, looking for non-bar friends, looking for family friendly events, etc.).  We found the later to be really useful in the past, especially for solo travelers or those new to the meetups, etc.

Feel free to post any info or ideas right in this thread or send me a message if you prefer!

Let the planning begin!!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
*Facebook Group*
This is the official *Un*Official Facebook Group for those that want to join there as well:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1866912033405448/


*Auction to raise money for Give Kids the World*
For post in Official Thread for information on how to donate items click here

Note: you need to submit the form as mentioned in the above post if you want to donate items.  If shipping, all items must be received by June 30th.  If attending the event you can bring the items with you but they are only accepting items delivered on August 7th and you still need to fill out the form



*Overall Schedule*

notes:

see the Official Official thread for detail on booking rooms, signing up for the event and purchasing tickets to the Pandora Party https://www.disboards.com/threads/20-years-of-dreams-event-official-thread.3712186/
The below schedule will include Official and *Un*Official events.  Official events will have the title in *Blue*, *Un*Official ones will have the title in *Green*.
For each *Un*Official event we will have at least one "owner" who will be the point of contact - particularly once everyone is onsite.  If that event requires pre-payment (e.g., Hoop Dee Doo) that owner will organize payment (via Paypal or whatever)
**** See spreadsheet in attached ZIP file for full details  ****

*Wednesday, August 7, 2019*
10AM - 5PM *Event Registration and Credential Distribution* - Disney's Contemporary Resort (Ballroom of the America’s “A” ) 
10AM - 5PM *Silent Auction Items Display and Bidding* - Disney's Contemporary Resort (Ballroom of the America’s “A” ) 
10AM - *Breakfast in MK* - Plaza Restaurant
11:30AM *Universal Day* - meet outside of bathrooms near the Three Broomsticks
4PM - 7PM **Un*Official Welcome Party* - Disney's POP Century Resort: Pool, Pool Bar, and Arcade
4PM *EPCOT Scavenger Hunt Starts! *(leader: @AMusicLifeForMe )
7PM - 9PM *Baseline Taphouse Meet with Ryno* - Hollywood Studios (theme park admission required)
8PM* YeHaa Bob - *River Roost Lounge Bar stage at Disney's Port Orleans Resort-Riverside (leader: @Tiggerette )

*Thursday, August 8, 2019*
PPO - *Solo breakfast* - Garden Grill
8AM - 11PM *Breakfast at the Top of the World with Pete* - Bay Lake Towers
10AM - 5PM *Event Registration and Credential Distribution* - Disney's Contemporary Resort (Ballroom of the America’s “A” ) 
10AM - 5PM *Silent Auction Items Display and Bidding* - Disney's Contemporary Resort (Ballroom of the America’s “A” ) 
12PM - 3PM *Pin Trading with Fiasco *- Disney's Contemporary Resort (Ballroom of the America’s “B” )
12PM - 3PM *Crafting with Kathy *- Disney's Contemporary Resort (Ballroom of the America’s “B” )
12PM - 3PM *Cupcake Social with Jackie *- Disney's Contemporary Resort (Ballroom of the America’s “B” )
3PM - 7PM *Monorail **Bar Crawl* - Starting at Outer Rim Lounge, then to Trader Sam's by 4pm
5PM - 7PM *Dole Whip Meet with Steve and Makayla* - Polynesian Resort (grassy area near Volcano Pool)
9:30PM - 12:30AM - *DVC Moonlight Magic Event - Animal Kingdom* (Leader TBD)
10PM - 1AM *Villains After Hours - Magic Kingdom* (Leader TBD)

*Friday, August 9, 2019*
10AM - 5PM *Event Registration and Credential Distribution* - Disney's Contemporary Resort (Ballroom of the America’s “A” ) 
10AM - 5PM *Silent Auction Items Display and Bidding* - Disney's Contemporary Resort (Ballroom of the America’s “A” ) 
2PM *Viking Italy Cruise Reunion* - Italy Pavilion @ EPCOT (leader: @TheMaxRebo
3PM - 5PM *Ice Cream Social Hosted by Dreams Agents* - Disney's Contemporary Resort (Ballroom of the America’s “B” )
7PM - 9PM *East Meets West Social Gathering with Teresa and Nancy* - Sprinkles, Disney Springs
8:30PM *Hoop Dee Doo Review* - Pioneer Hall @ Disney's Fort Wilderness 

*Saturday, August 10, 2019*
10AM - NOON *Event Registration and Credential Distribution* - Disney's Contemporary Resort (Ballroom of the America’s “A” ) 
10AM - NOON *Silent Auction Items Display and Bidding* - Disney's Contemporary Resort (Ballroom of the America’s “A” ) 
NOON  - 2PM *Pick-up Slient Auction Items won *- Disney's Contemporary Resort (Ballroom of the America’s “A” ) 
7PM - 9PM(?) *Pre-party at Nomad Lounge *(leader TBD)
8PM - 10PM *Pre-party at Victoria Lounge featuring "Get your Glow" (feel free to arrive earlier)* - host: @Tiggerette
9:15pm - *Pre-party dinner at AK Rainforest Cafe* - host: @Kathleen Glasgow
11PM *E**PCOT Scavenger Hunt Ends!*
11PM - 1AM *Pandora Party *– please arrive between 10:30pm and 10:45pm and if you are in Animal Kingdom prior you will need to leave as they will fully clear the park

*Sunday, August 11, 2019*
11:30AM - 12:30PM -* Live Podcast Recording *- Disney's Contemporary Resort (Ballroom of the America’s "A" and “B” ) - Doors open at 11AM, please do not arrive before ~10:45AM



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​note: Original photos source credit: Disney Parks


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Who is staying where/when?

All Stars Movies:*
- @mcnealrkn - 8/6 - 8/13
- @Michele&Jessica (Michele) - 8/3 - 8/13
- @Tiggerette - 8/7
- @Brian_WDW74 - 8/6 - 8/11


*Animal Kingdom Lodge (Kidani and Jambo House):*
- @TheMaxRebo (Phil) and wife (Judi) - 8/11 - 8/13
- @Nanb and sister - 8/8 - 8/12
- @Gehrig1B (Gene) and wife (Becky) - 8/6 - 8/12
- @isabellea with husband and 2 daughters (7 and 9) - but solo for the party) - 8/10 - 8/12
- @3cmom and husband and son (10) - 8/8 - 8/12
- @czechplz with 3 other adults - 8/5 - 8/13
- @Maytulip32
- @APiratesLifeForMe2 and husband and 2 friends - 8/8 - 8/11
- @met19
- @wariokartel and wife - 8/8 - 8/11


*Art of Animation:


Bay Lake Tower:*
- @apurplebrat - 8/7 - 8/13 (split stay with Beach Club Villas)
- @Carma3 with sister (@ewrtomco) and mother (Rose) - 8/6 -8/12
- @dina444444 - 8/6 - 8/12
- @disneyholic family (Beth) and daughter @Mickeymouseisking (Chani) - 8/6 - 8/20
- @poohj80 (PJ) - dates TBD
- @Zatrina (split stay with Boardwalk Villas)
- @TXMemaw and husband - 8/8 - ?


*Beach Club & Beach Club Villas:*
- @apurplebrat - 8/7 - 8/13 (split stay with Bay Lake Tower)
- @AMusicLifeForMe and his Dad - 8/7 - 8/12
- @sbenemerito (Shanda) husband (Alvin) and sons AJ (16) and Dylan (13) - 8/7 - 8/11


*Boardwalk Inn & Villas:*
- @bartleyosu (Crystal) at Villas - 8/5 -8/12 (for now, may switch to POP)
- @auntfrannie at Inn - 8/6 - 8/13
- @Zatrina (split stay with BLT)
- @jennie622 at Villas - 8/7 - 12
- @travelinjenn (Jenn) and Husband (Joe) and Daughter (Sophie 17) - 8/7-8/9
- @skittles67 (Prescilla) and her Husband (Tim) - 8/7 - 8/13


*Caribbean Beach Resort:*
- @k8Davies - 8/6 - 8/12


*Contemporary:*
- @Cousin Orville - 8/8 - 8/11
- @Ladyfish77 and husband and son (23) - 8/10 - 8/11
- @Aerin75 (Carrie) and Roomie - 88/ - 8/11
- @Ravens girl - 8/6 - 8/12 (Kay-Marie)
- @Braddy007 (Brad) and wife (Jamie) - 8/7 - 8/11
- @travelinjenn (Jenn) and Husband (Joe) and Daughter (Sophie 17) - 8/10-8/11
- @ob1thx1138 (Trish) and Husband (Jon) - 8/7 -8/11
- @DanielleC - 8/7 - 8/11
- @Idaho Mouse and wife and kids (DS 18, DD 12) - 8/6 - 8/12
- @SG131 (solo) - 8/6 - 8-11


*Coronado:*
- @ChimneyJim (Michael) and wife (Susana) and son (11) and daughter (10) - 8/6 - 8/11
- @PrncessA with family and friends - 8/3 - 8/11
- @cmarsh31 (Carly) with husband, and kids (DS 14 & DD 11) - 8/8 - 8/12


*Grand Floridian:*

*Old Key West:*
- @Ron from Michigan and wife (Tina) - split stay with Poly - 8/4 - 8/12


*Polynesian:*
- @Tiggerette - 8/8 - /12
- @Ron from Michigan and wife (Tina) - split stay with OKW - 8/4 - 8/12
- @Idaho Mouse and wife and kids (DS 18, DD 12) - 8/1 - 8/6


*Port Orleans FQ:*
- @thiabelle (Cynthia) and her daughter (18) - 8/7 - 8/11
- @wiihoo888 (Lori) and her Husband (Mike) - 8/7 - 8/11
- @Bedsypoppins and husband - 8/9 - 8/11
- @NWasikWare and sister Kate - 8/6 - 8/12
- @troy63 and son - 8/6 - 8/14


*Port Orleans Riverside:*
- @ReelRedHead - 8/2 - 8/15
- @YesterDark and family (including 3 small kids and his mom) - 8/8 - 8/14


*POP Century:*
- @TheMaxRebo (Phil) and wife (Judi) - 8/6 - 8/11
- @SG131 (solo) - 8/11 - 8-15
- @wnwardii - 8/6 - 8/12
- @afan - 8/7 - 8/12
- @dkrauss (Doug) and wife (Donna) - 8/6 - 8/12
- @Malia78 - 8/6 - 8/11
- @gberg (Glen) - 8/3 - 8/12
- @WorldExplorer - 8/6 - 8/12
- @javaman - 8/6 - 8/12
- @pSTANchio and wife (Grace) - 8/6 - 8/13
- @Sylver - 8/5 - 8/13
- @rchristiansen (Becky) and husband (Jeff) and daughter (16) - 8/6 - 8/12
- @Kathleen Glasgow - 8/8 - 8/11
- @Dennis McEwen - 8/7 - 8/12
- @1Grumpy9 - 8/8 - 8/13
- @MK2010 and husband, DD (17) and her BF (14) - 8/6 -8/13
- @hagan95 - 8/9 - 8/12


*Saratoga Springs:*
- @CynthiaC925 - 8/7 - 8/12
- @skittles67 (Prescilla) and her Husband (Tim) - 8/13 - 8/17


*Shades of Green:*
- @Ladyfish77 and husband and son (23) - 8/3 - 8/10
- @115belladonna - 8/7 -8/12


*Yact Club:*
- @MaryKatesMom (Beth) and her husband (Dave) - 8/8 - 8/11


*Wilderness Lodge/Copper Creek:*
- @Skip3key (Angie) and DW (Eva) - 8/8 - 8/11
- @PolkaDotPanda (Casey) and husband (Ryan) - 8/7 - 8/12

*Wilderness Lodge/Boulder Ridge:*
- @WebmasterMaryJo and @YellowMickeyPonchos (Nancy) - 8/6 -8/11


*Off Property:*
- @Enorto1 and her mom - 8/6 - 8/13 (Wyndham Bonnet Creek)
- @disneysteve and wife and daughter (23) - 8/6-8/16 (Windsor Palms)
- @datadoc_5 and wife - moving to area in December
- @NeuroCindy
- @Kathleen Glasgow - 8/6 - 8/9
- @AKL Ranger


*TBD:*
- @Maytulip32 and her husband
- @PamNC - 8/7 - 8/12


*Car Pool Information:

Potential drivers:*
@dina444444 @wnwardii @AMusicLifeForMe @NeuroCindy @Vernon Wolfe @Aerin75 @thiabelle


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Meet Up Ideas:*

*Welcome event - for adults, teens, and kids (At POP Century):*
On Wednesday, August 7th, we will hold a welcome event so that people can introduce themselves and put some faces to names.  This is a great opportunity to meet some people early on so you can see some friendly faces later in the week and at the party on Saturday.  This will also be a chance for teens and kids to meet one other folk of the similar ages and hopefully make some new friends!  I will lead the organization of this!

Note: several people have mentioned interest in a 2nd welcome event to be held at the Contemporary where the registration is.  If you are, let me know (and what day/time you are thinking of) and we can try to organize something

Interested:
- @rchristiansen's daughter Stephanie (16)
- @sbenemerito (Shanda)'s and sons AJ (16) and Dylan(13)
- @TheMaxRebo and his wife
- @dkrauss and his wife
- @ewrtomco, @Carma3 and their mom
- @afan
- @sbenemerito
- @disneyholic family and Daughter (@Mickeymouseisking)
- @dina444444
- @skittles67
- @wnwardii
- @Ravens girl
- @Kathleen Glasgow
- @PolkaDotPanda and husband
- @Dennis McEwen
- @disneysteve and wife and daughter
- @bartleyosu and husband
- @NWasikWare and sister Kate
- @travelinjenn and Husband and Daughter (17)
- @gberg
- @Idaho Mouse and wife and kids
- @MK2010  and husband, DD (17) and her BF (14)
- @Brian_WDW74
- @Michele&Jessica
- @DanielleC


*Monoral Bar Crawl:*
Who doesn't love a good bar crawl?  Join fellow DISers as we leverage the monorail to try drinks at the various monoral resorts.  Note, the time and date were schedule to fit in and around a number of the official events that are taking place that day at the various monorail resorts

*Date/time:* Thursday, August 8th @ 3:00pm - 8pm

3:00pm: starting at the Outer Rim Bar at the Contemporary
4:00pm: Trader Sam's Tiki Bar
after that .... TBD

NOTE:  If the Skyliner is open we can pivot to that or just something on the Skyliner-line at another date/time

_Interested_:
- @TheMaxRebo and wife
- @Cousin Orville
- @disneyholic family (Beth - if she can conquer her fears) and daughter @Mickeymouseisking (Chani)
- @MaryKatesMom and her husband
- @k8Davies
- @dina444444
- @wnwardii
- @SG131
- @3cmom and husband and son (10)
- @gberg
- @WorldExplorer
- @javaman
- @CynthiaC925
- @AMusicLifeForMe and Dad
- @skittles67 and her Husband
- @bartleyosu
- @thiabelle and her daughter
- @rchristiansen and husband
- @Sylver
- @wiihoo888 and her Husband
- @pSTANchio and wife
- @Kathleen Glasgow
- @Dennis McEwen
- @Braddy007 and wife
- @Bedsypoppins and husband
- @disneysteve and wife and daughter
- @PamNC
- @NWasikWare and sister
- @met19
- @travelinjenn and Husband and Daughter (17)
- @DanielleC
- @Idaho Mouse and wife and kids
- @jennie622
- @Skip3key and DW
- @Brian_WDW74
- @jennie622
- @Idaho Mouse and wife
- @DanielleC
- @AKL Ranger


*Pre-Party Meet-Up:*
Two options:

- A "Get Your Glow" pre-party at Victoria Falls at Animal Kingdom Lodge hosted by @Tiggerette
- Nomad Lounge in Animal Kingdom

_Interested in Victoria Falls:_
- @Tiggerette
- @czechplz + 3


_Interested in Nomad Lounge:_
- @TheMaxRebo and wife
- @AMusicLifeForMe and his dad
- @Gehrig1B and wife and daughter
- @disneyholic family (Beth) and daughter @Mickeymouseisking (Chani)
- @Michele&Jessica (Michele only)
- @wiihoo888 and her Husband
- @PolkaDotPanda and husband
- @dkrauss and wife
- @skittles67 and her Husband
- @jennie622
- @Idaho Mouse and wife
- @disneysteve and wife and daughter
- @AKL Ranger
- @Ron from Michigan and wife, and cousing and wife
- @gberg


_Interested, but location TBD:_
- @Cousin Orville
- @Nanb and sister
- @MaryKatesMom and her husband
- @k8Davies
- @bartleyosu
- @dina444444
- @Ladyfish77 and husband and son (23)
- @wnwardii
- @SG131
- @gberg
- @isabellea
- @WorldExplorer
- @Malia78
- @115belladonna
- @Carma3 with sister (@ewrtomco) and mother
- @CynthiaC925
- @Aerin75 and Roomie
- @JLoinDisney and her Husband
- @rchristiansen and husband and daughter
- @Sylver
- @Maytulip32 and her husband
- @wnwardii
- @Kathleen Glasgow
- @Tiggerette
- @Dennis McEwen
- @Braddy007 and wife
- @PamNC
- @NWasikWare and sister
- @TXMemaw and husband
- @met19
- @wariokartel and wife
- @troy63 and son
- @Lisann
- @Sylver
- @Brian_WDW74




*Pre-Party dinner at Rianforest Cafe*
Join fellow DISers for some sustenance before we party the night away.  A 9:15pm ADR has been arranged by @Kathleen Glasgow at the Animal Kingdom Rain Forest Cafe

Interested:
- @Kathleen Glasgow
- @k8Davies


*Trivia Contest*
Potentially at the Beach Club where it was held in the past on Mon, Wed, and Fridays

Interested:
- @Ravens girl
- @disneyholic family and daughter @Mickeymouseisking
- @afan
- @dina444444
- @wnwardii
- @NeuroCindy
- @Carma3 with sister (@ewrtomco) and mother
- @CynthiaC925
- @Aerin75 and Roomie
- @bartleyosu
- @rchristiansen and husband and daughter
- @wiihoo888 and her Husband
- @afan
- @Kathleen Glasgow
- @disneysteve and wife and daughter
- @PamNC
- @NWasikWare and sister Kate
- @travelinjenn and Husband and Daughter (17)
- @DanielleC


*Yehaa Bob:*
Catch Yehaa Bob Jackson as he rocks the Roost with his wacky piano playing and singing.  His performances are typically _Wednesday_ through _Saturday_ at 8:30 p.m. and 10:30 p.m.

Interested:
- @disneyholic family and daughter @Mickeymouseisking
- @TheMaxRebo and his wife
- @k8Davies
- @Nanb and Melody
- @PrncessA and family
- @CynthiaC925
- @Ravens girl
- @Sylver
- @wiihoo888 and her Husband
- @afan
- @ewrtomco, @Carma3 and their mom
- @Kathleen Glasgow
- @Tiggerette
- @PamNC
- @Sylver


*Universal Day:*
Coordinated trip over to the dark side to enjoy Harry Potter Land with other fans - plan is to hold this on Tuesday, August 7th and meet at 3pm outside of the Three Broomsticks, right beside the Sirius Black poster.  Reach out to @czechplz

Interested:
- @czechplz and 3 other adults
- @bartleyosu
- @NeuroCindy
- @travelinjenn and husband (though don't arrive utnil the 7th)
- @Malia78
- @CynthiaC925
- @thiabelle and her daughter


*Miniature Golf Tournament:*

NOTE: THIS EVENT HAS BEEN CANCELLED!!!

Come compete with other DISers in a game of skill, luck, and fun - hosted by @AMusicLifeForMe 

Location: Fantasia Gardens and Fairways Miniature Golf
Date/time: Friday, August 9th @ 5:30pm

Interested:
- @AMusicLifeForMe
- @rchristiansen and husband and daughter
- @SG131
- @3cmom and husband and son (10)
- @disneyholic family and her daughter @Mickeymouseisking
- @dina444444
- @k8Davies
- @Malia78
- @CynthiaC925
- @afan
- @wnwardii
- @Braddy007 and wife
- @troy63 and son
- @DanielleC


*A Disney Tour:*
Keeping track of who has booked what tours .... please book on your own to whatever tour you want and I will keep this post update:

_Walt Disney: Marceline to Magic Kingdom:_
- Thursday, August 8th @8:00am @Gehrig1B and wife
- Friday, August 9th @8:00am: @TheMaxRebo and wife; @DanielleC



_Up Close with Rhinos (not Ryno):_
- Sunday, August 4th @11:00am: @ChimneyJim
-Wednesday , August 14th @11:00am: @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking


_Backstage Magic:_
- Tuesday, August 13th @ 9:00am: @disneyholic family, @Mickeymouseisking


Interested:
- @rchristiansen and husband and daughter
- @wnwardii
- @Nanb and Melody
- @sbenemerito husband and sons (16 and 13)
- @WorldExplorer
- @115belladonna
- @CynthiaC925
- @pSTANchio and his wife
- @wiihoo888 and her Husband
- @Kathleen Glasgow
- @poohj80
- @Gehrig1B and wife (though have already done Keys to the Kingdom, so ideally something else)
- @bartleyosu and husband
- @NWasikWare and sister
- @DanielleC


*Hoop Dee Doo Review:*
A hilarious, high-spirited hootenanny the whole family will enjoy, accompanied by a finger-lickin’ countrified feast.

Currently booked ADRs:
* 2 booked by @PrncessA (2 ADRs, Category 1 25 spots and Category 2 10 spots)
Date and Time: Friday, August 9th, @ 8:30pm show

_Confirmed Attendees:
Category 1:_
1. @PrncessA
2. PrncessA's guest 1
3. PrncessA's guest 2
4. PrncessA's guest 3
5. PrncessA's guest 4
6. PrncessA's guest 5
7. TheMaxRebo's Friend Erin
8. TheMaxRebo's Friend Erin's Mom
9. @SG131
10.
11. @skittles67
12. skittles67's friend
13. @k8Davies
14. @Tiggerette
15. @Ravens girl
16. TheMaxRebo's Friend Jaso
17. TheMaxRebo's Friend Liz
18. @TheMaxRebo
19. TheMaxRebo's wife
20. @PolkaDotPanda
21. PolkaDotPanda's husband
22. @wiihoo888
23. wiihoo888's husband
24. @AMusicLifeForMe
25. AMusicLifeForMe's Dad

_ Category 2:_
1. @gberg
2. @Kathleen Glasgow
3. @Brian_WDW74
4. @1Grumpy9
5. @WorldExplorer
6. @Maytulip32
7. Maytylip32's husband
8. @poohj80
9. poohj80's guest
10. @DanielleC

* One booked by @Lisann
Date and Time: Friday, August 9th, @ 8:30pm show


* One booked by @CynthiaC925
Date and Time: Friday, August 9th, @ 8:30pm show

_Confirmed Attendees:_
1. @CynthiaC925 - now cancelled
2.

(2nd spot may be for @JLoinDisney - can you confirm?)



WAITLIST: Interested but needs a slot:
-

Currently in Tier 2 but prefers Tier 1:
- @DanielleC


Showed interest in the past, but didn't confirm - please indicate if still interested to be on wait list or try to find additional ADR:
- @115belladonna
- @Aerin75 and Roomie
- @Ron from Michigan and wife
- @Sylver
- @Diapercat04



*Illuminations Viewing:*
This fan favorite nighttime show at EPCOT will be going away, so join fellow DISers to say goodbye.  Could include the formal EPCOT Dessert Party or a less formal get together

Interested:
- @Ron from Michigan
- @dina444444
- @TheMaxRebo and wife
- @Aerin75 and Roomie
- @rchristiansen and husband and daughter
- @gberg
- @Carma3 and @ewrtomco and their mom
- @Sylver
- @wiihoo888 and her Husband
- @1Grumpy9
- @Maytulip32 and her husband
- @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking
- @wnwardii
- @bartleyosu and husband
- @PamNC
- @troy63 and son
- @travelinjenn and Husband and Daughter (17)
- @DanielleC
- @Lisann


*Disney Springs: part a) Lunch .... part b) viewing of The Lion King at AMC Theaters:*
Meet up in Disney Springs and join other DISers for lunch (likely either Homecomin' or Raglan Road).  Additionally, a group will then go to the AMC Theater at Disney Springs to see the new "live action" Lion King movie

Date to be determined but might work nice on Saturday the 10th for mid-day activity before the party that night) - and the idea is for people to participate in either or both, but coordinate timing so people can attend both if interested

Interested in Lunch:
- @Ron from Michigan
- @Carma3 and @ewrtomco and their mom
- @Ravens girl (if at Raglan Road)
- @wiihoo888 and her Husband
- @1Grumpy9
- @hertamaniac
- @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking
- @Kathleen Glasgow
- @travelinjenn and Husband and Daughter (17)
- @DanielleC
- @Brian_WDW74

Interested in the Movie:
- @wiihoo888
- @AMusicLifeForMe
- @hertamaniac
- @ewrtomco, @Carma3, and their mom


*Garden Grill Solo Travelers Breakfast*
Traveling solo and interested in doing a Character Meet but concerned about doing one by yourself?  Then this is the event for you!  Contact @afan if interested ... currently targeting a pre-park opening meal on Thursday, Friday, or Saturday, with Thursday the leading contender

_Current Booked ADR:_
Date and Time: Thursday, August 8th, @ 9am
Confirmed Attendees:
- @afan
- @SG131
- @k8Davies
- @115belladonna
- @PamNC
- @Malia78
- @Ravens girl
- @Kathleen Glasgow

_Also indicated interest (would need a cancellation or 2nd ADR to be made):_
- @Sylver
- @Diapercat04
- @DanielleC
- @Brian_WDW74


*World of Animation Night Time Show Viewing*
A new nighttime show will premier in 2019 at DHS - The World of Animation.  Join fellow DISers as we view this new show in a group!

Interested:
- @TheMaxRebo and his wife
- @wiihoo888
- @Carma3, @ewrtomco and their mother
- @Maytulip32 and her husband
- @gberg
- @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking
- @bartleyosu and husband
- @NWasikWare and sister Kate


*Group Photo with Mickey and Minnie in their 90th Birthday Outfits*
To celebrate Mickey's (and Minnie's 90th birthday) Mickey and Minnie will greet guests together inside Town Square Theater, wearing all-new, colorful outfits for their special celebration .... let's get a group together for a group photo!

Interested:
- @TheMaxRebo and his wife
- @disneyholic family
- @AMusicLifeForMe
- @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking
- @115belladonna
- @NWasikWare and sister Kate


*Give Kids the World Volunteering*
An opportunity to volunteer for a great organization and one very much in the hearts of all those at the DIS.  Currently @dkrauss is set up for doing this on August 5th - connect with him if interested in joining that day.  Note that you do have to fill out an application and be screened before you can volunteer there

Interested:
- @dkrauss 
- @SG131 
- @hertamaniac 
- @rchristiansen 
- @poohj80
- @NWasikWare and sister


*2019 Moonlight Magic at Animal Kingdom on Thursday, August 8th (DVC Event)*
Enjoy an evening of thrills, entertainment and more as the park becomes your playground.  Event highlights include:  Access to select attractions throughout the park, with shorter-than-usual wait times; Meet-and-greets with Disney Characters;A DJ dance party; Complimentary refreshments

This event is complimentary for Disney Vacation Club Members and special guests.  A Member can register themselves and up to 3 additional guests per Membership (for total of 4)

Interested:
- @Carma3
- @Ron from Michigan
- @Maytulip32 and her husband
- @gberg
- @czechplz and 3 other adults
- @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking
- @Kathleen Glasgow
- @poohj80
- @Maytulip32
- @bartleyosu and husband
- @jennie622
- @NWasikWare and sister Kate
- @troy63 and son
- @Idaho Mouse and wife and kids
- @Skip3key and DW


*Breakfast in Magic Kingdom*
Join fellow DISers to grab a bite to eat in the Magic Kingdom - back to being planned for the Plaza!  After, if you wish, head to the Contemporary to register for the Official event.  @k8Davies is leading this adventure - and is planned to be the morning of Wednesday, August 7th!

_Current Booked ADR:_
Date and Time: Wednesday, August 7th, @ 10:05am @ the Plaza
Confirmed Attendees:

- @k8Davies
- @TheMaxRebo
- TheMaxRebo's Wife
- @DanielleC
- @SG131
- @Malia78 (maybe)

Also expressed interested:
- @JMB1960


*EPCOT Event*
@AMusicLifeForMe will lead and organize an event all about celebrating ECPOT:
- See the Voices of Liberty performances at 3:20 p.m. and 4:05 p.m.
- Dinner at Teppan Edo or Rose & Crown.
- Enjoy an evening at EPCOT as a group (ride some attractions and enjoy World Showcase).
- See the evening performance of Illuminations: Reflections of Earth from Italy*!

Date and time TDB*

Interested:
- @AMusicLifeForMe  and his dad
- @wnwardii (for dinner and Illuminations)
- @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking
- @Lisann


*EPCOT Scavenger Hunt*
Test your knowledge and have some fun participating in a scavenger hunt at the one and only EPCOT!  The contest will take place over the course of the event (from at the UnOfficial Welcome Party until the Pandora Party) and will have you answering trivia questions about EPCOT and taking pictures of various landmarks and hidden details in the park itself.  Prizes will be awarded!!!!  Contact @AMusicLifeForMe with questions and to enter your team!!!

Date and time:
- Starts: Wed 8/7 @ 4pm
- Ends: Sat 8/10 @ 11pm

Interested:
- @AMusicLifeForMe



*Interested events that ....

Involve a bar/lounge:*
- @TheMaxRebo and his wife
- @MaryKatesMom and her husband
- @czechplz and 3 other adults
- @k8Davies
- @bartleyosu
- @rchristiansen and husband
- @javaman
- @CynthiaC925
- @skittles67 and her Husband
- @wiihoo888 and her Husband
- @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking
- @Dennis McEwen


*Do NOT involve a bar/lounge:*


*Dinner - either at one location or progressive:*
- @rchristiansen and husband


*Are good for Solo travelers:*
- @Ravens girl
- @afan
- @mcnealrkn
- @k8Davies
- @bartleyosu
- @Malia78
- @gberg
- @WorldExplorer
- @javaman
- @CynthiaC925
- @Ravens girl
- @1Grumpy9
- @115belladonna
- @Dennis McEwen
- @jennie622
- @Lisann


*Are good for families:*
- @PrncessA and family and friends


*Take place in the morning/breakfast:*
- @k8Davies - morning of the 7th / registration at Contemporary
- @wiihoo888 and her Husband


*Are outside of the Parks:*
- @Lisann


*Are inside a Park:*
- @afan


----------



## disneyholic family

thanks for getting the unofficial thread started!!!!!!
this will be my first official dis event, though i've been trying for years (dates never worked out for me).
it will be just my daughter and me attending (we're leaving our husbands home)..
it's a celebratory trip as well (celebrating the end of my 18 months of cancer treatments - my last will be in june 2019).
My daughter wanted to celebrate by doing something just with me - whatever i want to do.
And THIS is what i want to do!!!!!

i've booked the event and the party for us. 
As for lodging, i haven't decided for sure yet.
Either it will be pop century, SSR or BLT (assuming i can snag us BLT at the 7 month mark).

We haven't yet decided on our exact dates, but we for sure will be there a few days before and after and are looking forward to meeting all of my dis friends in the flesh, so to speak.
I did have the good fortune of meeting a few 'disers' and podcasters a number of years ago when i had to be in Orlando on my own for a conference.  I'm looking forward to seeing them all again!!!

Let the planning begin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## disneysteve

Thanks Phil and Ryan.

It will be me, my wife, and our 23-year-old daughter. DW and I have been to many DIS events and our daughter has been to a few as well.

We'll be staying at an offsite rental still to be determined. My PTO is booked for 8/5-8/18 but we will likely drive down so we'll actually be in town 8/6-8/17.

We're looking forward to seeing a lot of old friends and making a lot of new ones.


----------



## Ravens girl

I’m booked for POFQ for 8/6 - 8/12. I’ll be solo for this event. I was fortunate enough to meet a few DISers on the Dis 20th event and am looking forward to meeting you all again, especially solo travelers.


----------



## Tiggerette

Thanks MaxRebo! I'd love to have a chatterati get-together. 
Other meet-up ideas: maybe @ AKL Victoria Falls (9pm-ish) before the party? If the party credentials allow us to enter the park earlier than 11pm, perhaps meet up at AK Nomad Lounge for pre-party socializing?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneyholic family said:


> thanks for getting the unofficial thread started!!!!!!
> this will be my first official dis event, though i've been trying for years (dates never worked out for me).
> it will be just my daughter and me attending (we're leaving our husbands home)..
> it's a celebratory trip as well (celebrating the end of my 18 months of cancer treatments - my last will be in june 2019).
> My daughter wanted to celebrate by doing something just with me - whatever i want to do.
> And THIS is what i want to do!!!!!
> 
> i've booked the event and the party for us.
> As for lodging, i haven't decided for sure yet.
> Either it will be pop century, SSR or BLT (assuming i can snag us BLT at the 7 month mark).
> 
> We haven't yet decided on our exact dates, but we for sure will be there a few days before and after and are looking forward to meeting all of my dis friends in the flesh, so to speak.
> I did have the good fortune of meeting a few 'disers' and podcasters a number of years ago when i had to be in Orlando on my own for a conference.  I'm looking forward to seeing them all again!!!
> 
> Let the planning begin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



What a great way to celebrate!  Preemptive congratulations to you!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Thank you @TheMaxRebo and @rteetz!!!

Ideas have already been swirling in my head for possible unofficial events. It's strange since we are 9 months out.

My Dad and I will be at the Polynesian from Aug. 7th-Aug. 12th.


----------



## dina444444

August can’t get here soon enough lol

I’m at SSR as of now but am going to be trying to move it at the 7 month mark. Hopefully I’ll be able to do a split between BCV and BLT.


----------



## Enorto1

Staying at Wyndham Bonnet Creek Aug 6-13. Attending the event and Pandora party with mom. Looking forward to reuniting with so many from the Italy Cruise!!


----------



## disneysteve

Tiggerette said:


> If the party credentials allow us to enter the park earlier than 11pm


They will not. This is not like a Disney hard ticket event where you can go in at 4pm for a 7pm party.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tiggerette said:


> Thanks MaxRebo! I'd love to have a chatterati get-together.
> Other meet-up ideas: maybe @ AKL Victoria Falls (9pm-ish) before the party? If the party credentials allow us to enter the park earlier than 11pm, perhaps meet up at AK Nomad Lounge for pre-party socializing?





disneysteve said:


> They will not. This is not like a Disney hard ticket event where you can go in at 4pm for a 7pm party.



Yeah, and I believe with the EPCOT one even if you were in the park you had to exit and check in with your credentials and go back in.   Doesn’t mean people still couldn’t meet at Nomad Lounge or to watch Rovers of Light together and then go to the front together if they have park tickets, but they definitely clear out the park before letting our group in (At least did last time)


----------



## SG131

I’m planning to go 8/3 to 8/12 at POP solo. Can’t wait to meet everyone!


----------



## wnwardii

I am at Pop Century from 8/6 through 8/12.


----------



## disneysteve

TheMaxRebo said:


> I believe with the EPCOT one even if you were in the park you had to exit and check in with your credentials and go back in.


Exactly. They corralled us all to the side of the entrance turnstiles until they cleared the park and then let us in. But yes, we could meet up in the park earlier.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

disneysteve said:


> Exactly. They corralled us all to the side of the entrance turnstiles until they cleared the park and then let us in. But yes, we could meet up in the park earlier.


I do specifically remember seeing people still exiting the park when we entered EPCOT. That is because I remember hearing a lot of comments from those people wondering who we were lol. I do think the park was basically empty at that point though. 

I still remember that night like it was yesterday, and I can't wait to party in Pandora with so many friends!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Ok...I just noticed the Dis Unplugged team faces photoshopped into the Na'vi River Journey boat in the 1st post... @TheMaxRebo...That is awesome (at least I assume you are the one that did that).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Ok...I just noticed the Dis Unplugged team faces photoshopped into the Na'vi River Journey boat in the 1st post... @TheMaxRebo...That is awesome (at least I assume you are the one that did that).



Thanks!  Yeah - I found the boat picture but figured I didn’t want to put just random people so thought i’d, um, enhance it


----------



## dina444444

I am going to have a rental car so once I know where I’m staying I will be able to help with carpooling.


----------



## wnwardii

I haven't decided yet if I will be driving down.  Once it gets closer, if I am driving, I can also help with carpooling after the Pandora event back to Pop.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Put me down for the possible pre-party meet. One of my Dad's favorite places is Nomad Lounge. So, we would probably prefer that location, but we can decide at a later time.

I might also have a car (will update more when it gets closer). So, I can help with carpooling as of now if need to.


----------



## disneysteve

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> One of my Dad's favorite places is Nomad Lounge.


We went there for the first time in January and really liked it. What a great space to relax and have a drink. DW and I will be back there a week from today as we have dinner reservations at Tiffins that night and I'm sure we will either do a pre or post-dinner cocktail there (or both).


----------



## Tiggerette

Thanks for the update about no early entrance. That's super helpful. 

I don't know that I"ll have park tickets that day (mainly cause I know I need an sizable afternoon nap to bounce later that light), but AKL Victoria Falls is at a resort, so park tickets aren't needed, and it would be closer to cab/uber/Minnie over. I'm not tied to any particular place, just the people. 

Weird thought of the day: Since Pandora = Cameron's love for bioilluminesence, shall we theme our party attire with glowy accessories? I think it might be hard to make it a costume/fancy dress event, but glowy accessories are fun. I would be happy to help coordinate an advance, "Get Your Glow On Party" with other illuminatedly inspired people!


----------



## Tiggerette

disneysteve said:


> We went there for the first time in January and really liked it. What a great space to relax and have a drink. DW and I will be back there a week from today as we have dinner reservations at Tiffins that night and I'm sure we will either do a pre or post-dinner cocktail there (or both).



I gently suggest a pre-dinner cocktail. The dinners are amazing and filling, and leisurely. After "closing out the tab" you are allowed to finish your Lounge cocktail at your Tiffins table. I would also suggest asking your server which of the libation are particular each establishment. I had a great time ordering a pre-pre-dinner cocktail unique to Nomad and then a pre-entree cocktail unique to Tiffins. They also have lovely coffee/ post-dinner drinks. I love Tiffins- really quality experience.


----------



## disneysteve

Tiggerette said:


> I gently suggest a pre-dinner cocktail. The dinners are amazing and filling, and leisurely. After "closing out the tab" you are allowed to finish your Lounge cocktail at your Tiffins table. I would also suggest asking your server which of the libation are particular each establishment. I had a great time ordering a pre-pre-dinner cocktail unique to Nomad and then a pre-entree cocktail unique to Tiffins. They also have lovely coffee/ post-dinner drinks. I love Tiffins- really quality experience.


We tried 3 of the Nomad cocktails last time. My wife also charmed the bar tender into giving her a free pour of the Disney exclusive Knob Creek bourbon as we are big bourbon fans.


----------



## Cousin Orville

I'll be at the Contemporary the 8th-11th.  I'd be up for the Skyliner Crawl if open or Nomad's.


----------



## Ravens girl

It would be fun if we could do another trivia contest like last time.


----------



## apurplebrat

We are planning a split stay between BLT & BCV 8/7/19 - 8/13/19

Karen


----------



## dina444444

Ravens girl said:


> It would be fun if we could do another trivia contest like last time.


Trivia at Beach Club was fun, minus having to go through the crazy rain to get to it.


----------



## disneyholic family

we're definitely up for a trivia contest!!!
(we're those cruise ship nut jobs who never ever miss trivia!!)

truth is, i really like to participate in every event - if it's humanly possible 
i might even be able to fight my terror of cable cars to join in the drink around the skyliner...

.


----------



## disneyholic family

TheMaxRebo said:


> *Who is staying where/when?*
> 
> *All Stars Movies:*
> 
> 
> *Animal Kingdom Lodge:*
> @TheMaxRebo (Phil) and wife (Judi) - 8/11 - 8/13
> 
> 
> *Contemporary:*
> @Cousin Orville - 8/8 - 8/111
> 
> *Grand Floridian:*
> 
> 
> *Polynesian:*
> @AMusicLifeForMe (Zach) and his Dad - 8/7 - 8/13
> 
> 
> *Port Orleans FQ:*
> @Ravens girl - 8/6 - 8/12
> 
> 
> *POP Century:*
> @TheMaxRebo (Phil) and wife (Judi) - 8/6 - 8/11
> @SG131 (solo) - 8/3 - 8-12
> @wnwardii - 8/6 - 8/12
> 
> 
> *Saratoga Springs:*
> @dina444444 (for now)
> 
> 
> 
> *Off Property:*
> @Enorto1 and her mom - 8/6 - 8/13 (Wyndham Bonnet Creek)
> @disneysteve and wife and daughter (23) - TBD
> 
> 
> *Car Pool Information:
> 
> Potential drivers:*
> @dina444444 @wnwardii @AMusicLifeForMe




out of curiosity - why the split stay between pop and AKL?
.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneyholic family said:


> out of curiosity - why the split stay between pop and AKL?
> .



Well, cost really.  Can’t justify/afford to stay the entire time at AKL but wanted to try it for a few days and spend more time at the resort those days

Also did want to try something on the Gondola system and POP fits that


----------



## disneyholic family

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, cost really.  Can’t justify/afford to stay the entire time at AKL but wanted to try it for a few days and spend more time at the resort those days
> 
> Also did want to try something on the Gondola system and POP fits that




i completely forgot that pop is a gondola resort (or perhaps i'm blocking it from my mind   )


----------



## Nanb

Hi, long time listener but this is the first event I have been able to be a part of. Very excited. 

 I have only been to Disneyworld once, but obviously magical enough to keep listening to the podcast for the last 7 years   My sister it will be her first time. 

 It will be me and my sister staying at Animal Kindom Lodge 8/8 to 8/12  a long time dream of mine. 
Very excited. 
Thanks for starting the thread. 

Do we just list what of the options you have above we are interested in and you add our names?
Interested in Pre meet up at the AKL if it on the 8th or later.


----------



## disneysteve

Nanb said:


> this is the first event I have been able to be a part of


DIS events are great - and addictive, although I see you did PCC 4.0 so it isn't really your first DIS event. We've done a bunch and just want to keep doing them. So many of our friends are people we've met through the DIS events.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Nanb said:


> Hi, long time listener but this is the first event I have been able to be a part of. Very excited.
> 
> I have only been to Disneyworld once, but obviously magical enough to keep listening to the podcast for the last 7 years   My sister it will be her first time.
> 
> It will be me and my sister staying at Animal Kindom Lodge 8/8 to 8/12  a long time dream of mine.
> Very excited.
> Thanks for starting the thread.
> 
> Do we just list what of the options you have above we are interested in and you add our names?
> Interested in Pre meet up at the AKL if it on the 8th or later.




Welcome!

And definitely let us know of what events posted you are interested it .... but if you have ideas for other events those are definitely welcome too ... and we will keep updating with new ideas


----------



## MaryKatesMom

Thanks for organizing the thread TheMaxRebo!  My DH Dave and I will be going and we'd like to hit as many events as possible.  It will be Beth and Dave at the YC 8/8-8/11.  I just couldn't bring myself to move out of the Epcot Resort area.  That is where we have stayed for over a dozen years although I was tempted with the price AKL.  This will be our fourth Dis Event.  We were at Epcot last June and it was incredible!!

We aren't bringing the girls, who are now 21 and 19, so we are up for more bar/lounge type places.  We love Nomad but it may close much earlier than the party start at 10:30.  I'm sure AKL will still be open until 10:30.  The Skyliner sounds like an awesome idea, I hope we are in town for it.

Thank you Tiggerette for being brave enough to admit to needing a nap!  I never nap but I'm rarely up past 10:30 either.  Disnesteve, I already love your wife if she got the bartender to part with a bourbon!


----------



## disneysteve

MaryKatesMom said:


> Disnesteve, I already love your wife if she got the bartender to part with a bourbon!


LOL! I'll tell her you said that.

So after we had our cocktails, she walked up to look at the bar and what they had. We tend to do that whenever we go somewhere new. She saw the Knob Creek but the label looked different and the bartender said it was a private selection for Disney. She asked to see the bottle and then he asked if she'd like to taste it. Of course, she said yes and called me over and we both sampled it.


----------



## afan

I'm staying at Pop the 7th - 12th.  I'd be interested in trivia and solo events, though I may try and convince my non Dis listening friend to come along.  Also interested in some of the other stuff but haven't figured out how much park time vs non park time for the trip.  I am interested in in park meet ups too.


----------



## Gehrig1B

Myself (Gene) and wife (Becky)  August 6-12 at Animal Kingdom Lodge.  First Dis event


----------



## isabellea

Will be staying at AKL Aug 10-12 with DH and two daughters (who will be 7&9 yo then) but will be solo at the party and live poscast taping. I never been at any DIS event in the past or met other members so that makes me a little nervous since DH will stay at the resort with our girls while I attend.


----------



## czechplz

I will be there with 3 adults. We are czeching in on 8/05 and out on 8/13. We will also be at US/IoA for one day if anyone wants to meet up there as well.  We are currently booked at AoA, but I keep having second thoughts. Maybe someone can lend their thoughts? We have 4 adults, two of which are sharing a bed. The other two are not comfortable enough to do so. Anyone know if the daybeds in GF, BLT, or YC are actually comfortable for an adult to sleep on? We WERE booked at YC, but I thought we would be better off at AoA. Now I am having third thoughts about going back to YC!

We are super interested in bar/lounge events, by the way.


----------



## Mickeymouseisking

My mom (Disneyholic Family) and I are really really really excited about finally attending a DIS event and pretty much up for anything, except I will NOT get on the Skyliner even if The Mouse himself goes on it with us .
In the meantime, please add us to the pre party get together and the trivia. 

I was wondering if people would be interested in going to Yee Ha Bob’s show together? That could be fun  or a weirder idea - maybe go to a character dance party together, though I might be the only adult who likes those...don’t judge me, lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mickeymouseisking said:


> My mom (Disneyholic Family) and I are really really really excited about finally attending a DIS event and pretty much up for anything, except I will NOT get on the Skyliner even if The Mouse himself goes on it with us .
> In the meantime, please add us to the pre party get together and the trivia.
> 
> I was wondering if people would be interested in going to Yee Ha Bob’s show together? That could be fun  or a weirder idea - maybe go to a character dance party together, though I might be the only adult who likes those...don’t judge me, lol




I think a YeHaa Bob event would be really fun - I added it to the list.  I think for at least one event in the past Corey and Julie planned an event there as I think they, and their kids, like watching him

As for the character dance party, do you mean like the ones in the parks?  Not sure the best way to plan that (or who would be interested) but I know the new Move It, Shake It, Mousekasance It! is starting soon - maybe we could plan an in-park meet up that included that?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

czechplz said:


> I will be there with 3 adults. We are czeching in on 8/05 and out on 8/13. We will also be at US/IoA for one day if anyone wants to meet up there as well.  We are currently booked at AoA, but I keep having second thoughts. Maybe someone can lend their thoughts? We have 4 adults, two of which are sharing a bed. The other two are not comfortable enough to do so. Anyone know if the daybeds in GF, BLT, or YC are actually comfortable for an adult to sleep on? We WERE booked at YC, but I thought we would be better off at AoA. Now I am having third thoughts about going back to YC!
> 
> We are super interested in bar/lounge events, by the way.



I can't speak to those specific ones but we did stay in the Contemporary once that had the fold down bed as the 5th sleeping spot.  It was actually pretty comfortable and I could fit fine, but it is a bit short so I don't think if someone is like 6' 5" if would be the best for any length of stay, but I think for most people it would be ok, at least for a few nights (maybe rotate between who gets it or something)


----------



## cmarsh31

Waiting to hear about a resort option - if it all works, we'll be staying at Caribbean Beach. Probably me & DH, plus both our kids - contemplating 3 nights on the gulf somewhere (Marco or Sanibel Islands) & 2ish nights at Disney for the party - just not sure of order and details yet. Hoping and hoping that it won't sell out before I can book stuff! DH & I attended the 20th at Epcot last year - so I really want to do Pandora!


----------



## dkrauss

My wife and I are booked @ POP from 8/6 thru 8/12.  I was thinking about a M&G for POP folks (and anyone else who'd like to attend) at the Pool Bar at POP on Aug 6th or 7th.

Doug


----------



## mcnealrkn

I will be soloing.  I was on the PCC6.0 and when this was announced, I swore I would make it no matter what it took.  I will be flying in on the 6th and staying thru the 13th at the AllStars Movie (had to save everywhere possible).  I am very excited and up for just about anything.


----------



## k8Davies

Thanks @TheMaxRebo for starting this Thread 

It’s my first event and first ever solo trip so super excited and a little bit anxious, so definitely want to meet some friendly faces along the way.

I’m staying in CBR from the 6th - 12th 

I would love to come to the pre-party meet up 

Any of the event that involves a Bar or Lounge and definitely the Solo Travelers bit.

I’ve never seen Yehaa Bob so not sure but I am always up for trying new things.

As I get in on the 6th and will be jet lagged, I know I’ll be up really early on the 7th, so if anyone’s up for a MK before opening breakfast then a walk over to the Contempoary for registration at 10am that would be fun


----------



## bartleyosu

dina444444 said:


> Trivia at Beach Club was fun, minus having to go through the crazy rain to get to it.


Yes, I loved that!  I don't know if they still do it on Wed.


----------



## bartleyosu

czechplz said:


> I will be there with 3 adults. We are czeching in on 8/05 and out on 8/13. We will also be at US/IoA for one day if anyone wants to meet up there as well.  We are currently booked at AoA, but I keep having second thoughts. Maybe someone can lend their thoughts? We have 4 adults, two of which are sharing a bed. The other two are not comfortable enough to do so. Anyone know if the daybeds in GF, BLT, or YC are actually comfortable for an adult to sleep on? We WERE booked at YC, but I thought we would be better off at AoA. Now I am having third thoughts about going back to YC!
> 
> We are super interested in bar/lounge events, by the way.


Maybe 2 rooms at POP and REQUEST (not guaranteed) adjoining rooms.  And I will be solo and love to go to Harry Potter land!


----------



## bartleyosu

I am solo at this point.  Right now I am booked at BWV as we own there, but thinking of switching to POP to save points if solo.  August 5-12.  Love all of ideas- pre cocktails, bar meets, solo.


----------



## ChimneyJim

We (Michael and Susana) and our son 11 and daughter 10 will be at Contemporary 8/6-8/11. Plan on sleeping late and doing evening and nighttime touring. Confirmed for Pandora.


----------



## k8Davies

Oh totally missed the Bucket Crawl around the Skyliner definitely count me in for that, as that’s one of the reason I picked to stay at the CBR as I’m really excited about the Skyline.


----------



## SG131

isabellea said:


> Will be staying at AKL Aug 10-12 with DH and two daughters (who will be 7&9 yo then) but will be solo at the party and live poscast taping. I never been at any DIS event in the past or met other members so that makes me a little nervous since DH will stay at the resort with our girls while I attend.


This will be my first dis event too. I’m going solo to the events. No one I know from home is quite at the same level of Disney obsession as me!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

czechplz said:


> I will be there with 3 adults. We are czeching in on 8/05 and out on 8/13. We will also be at US/IoA for one day if anyone wants to meet up there as well.





bartleyosu said:


> And I will be solo and love to go to Harry Potter land!



I added an event to the page around doing a Universal Day - I could see people wanting to do that, especially if this gives them the opportunity to do so with more experienced people if they have never been


----------



## dina444444

I’m interested in the pre party meet, trivia and the skyliner crawl.


----------



## Ladyfish77

I just signed up!  First Dis party.  It will be myself, DH and DS 23 (@disneysteve our kids are same ages!).  Staying at Shades of Green Aug 3-10 then Contemporary 10-11 (figured it would make after party transportation much easier).  Taking family for the week--including 5 granddaughters who leave on 10th.  Not sure what meets we can attend, although the skyliner crawl sounds good (I'm sure we'll need some time away from the princesses).  So happy that the timing worked for us!  

Crossing my fingers that Pandora event isn't full, because I missed out that event opened and just signed up today.  Anxiously awaiting email allowing Pandora sign-up!!!


----------



## datadoc_5

My wife and I will be attending the Pandora Party.  We will be moving to Orlando in December.


----------



## rchristiansen

Hello!

Me (Becky), my husband Jeff and daughter Stephanie (16), will be there from 8/6 - 8/12.
We haven't done a Dis event since our ABD Backstage Magic trip in 2011.

We're very excited to join! Our anniversary is 8/7 and Jeff and I will also be celebrating 20 years!

We'd love to meet others for Dinner. One of our favorite things to do at the World is visiting other Resort Bars/Lounges. We'd love to do a Bar Hop one night - maybe even make it a dinner thing - like appetizers at each bar?

Also, my daughter would love some sort of teen meet up for Disney Fans. Or even meet up in the Parks to get away from their old parents?

Looking forward to planning!


----------



## rchristiansen

I’d also be interested in doing the Keys to the Kingdom tour as a group. We did this a looong time ago and it was great


----------



## Malia78

Hi...currently booked at POP 6-11 Aug...This will be my 5th DIS event, likely traveling solo so very interested in solo friendly events.


----------



## dina444444

I’m interested in doing the new rhino tour at animal kingdom.


----------



## Mickeymouseisking

dina444444 said:


> I’m interested in doing the new rhino tour at animal kingdom.



Yeah, that tour sounds awesome!


----------



## disneyholic family

please add us to Pop Century 8/4 to 8/13 (haven't reserved the flights yet, but those are the dates i booked with the group phone line)

Also, please add us to the pre-party meet-up

when i say us, that's disneyholic family (Beth) and daughter MickeyMouseIsKing (Chani)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rchristiansen said:


> Hello!
> 
> Me (Becky), my husband Jeff and daughter Stephanie (16), will be there from 8/6 - 8/12.
> We haven't done a Dis event since our ABD Backstage Magic trip in 2011.
> 
> We're very excited to join! Our anniversary is 8/7 and Jeff and I will also be celebrating 20 years!
> 
> We'd love to meet others for Dinner. One of our favorite things to do at the World is visiting other Resort Bars/Lounges. We'd love to do a Bar Hop one night - maybe even make it a dinner thing - like appetizers at each bar?
> 
> Also, my daughter would love some sort of teen meet up for Disney Fans. Or even meet up in the Parks to get away from their old parents?
> 
> Looking forward to planning!




Thanks for your information and for ideas - I think seeing if there is interest for like a "teen meetup" would be good, so I will add that to the list

Let me know if you have a resort booked and/or want me to include you in that listing of people

And happy anniversary!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rchristiansen said:


> I’d also be interested in doing the Keys to the Kingdom tour as a group. We did this a looong time ago and it was great





dina444444 said:


> I’m interested in doing the new rhino tour at animal kingdom.





Mickeymouseisking said:


> Yeah, that tour sounds awesome!



I think a tour sounds like a really fun idea - as as this is one trip we are doing sans kids, it would be a great time to do it

I've added it to the list of ideas!


----------



## rteetz

I’m doing the Rhino tour next week!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> I’m doing the Rhino tour next week!


Same! Can't wait to try it! I really hope the description is correct saying that we get to "possibly" pet a rhino!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

**** UPDATE POST ****

Thanks everyone for all of the great information - seems like we have a lot of interest and excited participants (for obvious reasons)

Just a couple of things:
1) I believe I have updated the first few posts with all of the information I saw posted here or messaged to me - if I missed anyone it was most assuredly not on purpose - just let me know and I will update anything that is needed
2) I only included "real" names in those posts if you specifically mentioned it in this thread - so even if I knew your real name if you didn't indicate here I didn't add it
3) If there are any activities that you feel passionately about and would be willing to be the "lead" for - let me know and I will add that information (obviously a lot of this can be determined closer to the event
4) for those that have not recently checked the first post, just to provide an update the activities so far identied are:
- Bucket Crawl / Drinks around the Skyliner
- Pre-Party Meet-up (may get split into two - one for meeting inside Animal Kingdom and one for meeting not in a park (perhaps at Animal Kingdom Lodge, for example))
- Trivia Contest (done in the past at the Beach Club)
- YeHaa Bob (over at Port Orleans Riverside)
- Universal Day (organizing going to the Dark Side as a group)
- Miniature Golf Tournament
- A Disney Tour (doing a formal Disney tour but as a group - suggestions so far include the Keys to the Kingdom Tour and the Up Close With Rhinos Tour ... not to be confused with the Up Close with Ryno Clavin tour)
- Teen Meet up (for teens coming with the family to get away from the old people for a while)


let me know of any interest to add you and any other ideas .... once we get info from the DIS team for what they are thinking of doing as more "official" events we can adapt as well

Thanks!


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> **** UPDATE POST ****
> 
> Thanks everyone for all of the great information - seems like we have a lot of interest and excited participants (for obvious reasons)
> 
> Just a couple of things:
> 1) I believe I have updated the first few posts with all of the information I saw posted here or messaged to me - if I missed anyone it was most assuredly not on purpose - just let me know and I will update anything that is needed
> 2) I only included "real" names in those posts if you specifically mentioned it in this thread - so even if I knew your real name if you didn't indicate here I didn't add it
> 3) If there are any activities that you feel passionately about and would be willing to be the "lead" for - let me know and I will add that information (obviously a lot of this can be determined closer to the event
> 4) for those that have not recently checked the first post, just to provide an update the activities so far identied are:
> - Bucket Crawl / Drinks around the Skyliner
> - Pre-Party Meet-up (may get split into two - one for meeting inside Animal Kingdom and one for meeting not in a park (perhaps at Animal Kingdom Lodge, for example))
> - Trivia Contest (done in the past at the Beach Club)
> - YeHaa Bob (over at Port Orleans Riverside)
> - Universal Day (organizing going to the Dark Side as a group)
> - Miniature Golf Tournament
> - A Disney Tour (doing a formal Disney tour but as a group - suggestions so far include the Keys to the Kingdom Tour and the Up Close With Rhinos Tour ... not to be confused with the Up Close with Ryno Clavin tour)
> - Teen Meet up (for teens coming with the family to get away from the old people for a while)
> 
> 
> let me know of any interest to add you and any other ideas .... once we get info from the DIS team for what they are thinking of doing as more "official" events we can adapt as well
> 
> Thanks!


You can post my name, I mean it is in my username lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> You can post my name, I mean it is in my username lol



yeah, well, some people's "real" names are easier to decipher than others 

I just know some people don't want their real names posted about, so figured I'd rather be safe than sorry


----------



## wnwardii

Please put me down as interested for the Bucket Crawl/Skyliner Crawl, the Pre-party meet, Trivia and Disney Tour.


----------



## k8Davies

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, well, some people's "real" names are easier to decipher than others



We’ll I’m sure my users name is a totally impossible code to decipher  - especially as I substitute 3 letters for a number. 

I’m sure MI5 will be contacting me any day now for my amazing Code skills


----------



## TheMaxRebo

k8Davies said:


> We’ll I’m sure my users name is a totally impossible code to decipher  - especially as I substitute 3 letters for a number.
> 
> I’m sure MI5 will be contacting me any day now for my amazing Code skills




hey, don't h8 the player, h8 the game, ok?


----------



## rchristiansen

k8Davies said:


> We’ll I’m sure my users name is a totally impossible code to decipher  - especially as I substitute 3 letters for a number.
> 
> I’m sure MI5 will be contacting me any day now for my amazing Code skills




Ha! Me too - My username is so old - it was made before people got creative on the internet.  LOL!


----------



## SG131

I’m interested in the bucket crawl, the pre-party meetup and possibly mini golf. I didn’t realize until recently how well themed their course was and would like to check it out!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Question:

would anyone be interested in doing Hoop Dee Doo revue as a group?


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> Question:
> 
> would anyone be interested in doing Hoop Dee Doo revue as a group?


I would be interested. I’ve never been before.


----------



## SG131

dina444444 said:


> I would be interested. I’ve never been before.


Oh I would be interested too! I've never done, and that's one thing I don't think I'd try solo.  Is there a way to book as a group with each of us paying for ourselves?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> I would be interested. I’ve never been before.





SG131 said:


> Oh I would be interested too! I've never done, and that's one thing I don't think I'd try solo.  Is there a way to book as a group with each of us paying for ourselves?



I've added it to the list - I know my wife and I would be interested if schedules work out

As for paying - not sure, I would think we could figure something out.  Worse case everyone could pay-pal to one person who books it


----------



## wnwardii

TheMaxRebo said:


> would anyone be interested in doing Hoop Dee Doo revue as a group?



I would be interested as well.  It has been over 20 years since I saw that show in person.


----------



## jeffbeardreams

I'll be staying at the Hilton Bonnet Creek from the 8th through Monday the 12th. I'd be more than happy to help coordinate a Universal outing if enough people are interested ... I'm a Dreams agent and you can DM me if needed.


----------



## Mickeymouseisking

My mom and I would like to join the mini golf game as well. We haven’t done any of the courses in YEARS!!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Put my Dad and I down for Hoop-De-Doo Review. Never done it, but I have been wanting to try it!


----------



## 115belladonna

Hello all, This will be my first Dis event. I just started watching the Dis Unplugged You Tube videos this year. Now I'm addicted. I will be going solo and am looking forward to meeting and making new friends.


----------



## disneyholic family

i'm always up for a disney tour - i've done a lot of them, and enjoyed them all!
(mickeymouseisking is already on that list)


----------



## 3cmom

Hi everyone! We are a family of 3 that will be joining in on the fun! We will be there 8/8 to 8/12. Part of our Celebration will be for our youngest son's birthday (10!)

My husband and myself and my son, staying at AKL

We're interested in the Mini Golf and the Skyliner Event (which is a brilliant idea!)


----------



## gberg

Thanks for setting this up!  I'm solo and booked at Pop from Aug 3-11.  I'm interested in the Skyliner tour, the pre-party and solo events.  Maybe more as plans get firmed up!  Having done similar events before the Epcot party this should be fun!

Glenn


----------



## 115belladonna

TheMaxRebo said:


> *Who is staying where/when?*
> 
> *All Stars Movies:*
> - @mcnealrkn - 8/6 - 8/13
> 
> 
> *Animal Kingdom Lodge:*
> - @TheMaxRebo (Phil) and wife (Judi) - 8/11 - 8/13
> - @Nanb and sister - 8/8 - 8/12
> - @Gehrig1B (Gene) and wife (Becky) - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @isabellea with husband and 2 daughters (7 and 9) - but solo for the party) - 8/10 - 8/12
> 
> 
> *Art of Animation:*
> - @czechplz with 3 other adults - 8/5 - 8/13 (for now)
> 
> 
> *Bay Lake Tower:*
> - @apurplebrat - 8/7 - 8/13 (split stay with Beach Club Villas)
> 
> 
> *Beach Club Villas:*
> - @apurplebrat - 8/7 - 8/13 (split stay with Bay Lake Tower)
> 
> 
> *Boardwalk Villas:*
> - @bartleyosu - 8/5 -8/12 (for now, may switch to POP)
> 
> 
> *Caribbean Beach Resort:*
> - @k8Davies - 8/6 - 8/12
> 
> 
> *Contemporary:*
> - @Cousin Orville - 8/8 - 8/11
> - @ChimneyJim (Michael) and wife (Susana) and son (11) and daughter (10) - 8/6 - 8/11
> - @Ladyfish77 and husband and son (23) - 8/10 - 8/11
> - @rchristiansen (Becky) and husband (Jeff) and daughter (16) - 8/6 - 8/12
> 
> 
> *Grand Floridian:*
> 
> 
> *Polynesian:*
> - @AMusicLifeForMe and his Dad - 8/7 - 8/12
> 
> 
> *Port Orleans FQ:*
> - @Ravens girl - 8/6 - 8/12
> 
> 
> *POP Century:*
> - @TheMaxRebo (Phil) and wife (Judi) - 8/6 - 8/11
> - @SG131 (solo) - 8/3 - 8-12
> - @wnwardii - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @afan - 8/7 - 8/12
> - @dkrauss and wife - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @disneyholic family (Beth) and daughter @Mickeymouseisking (Chani) - 8/4 - 8/13 (though may do split with BLT)
> - @Malia78 - 8/6 - 8/11
> 
> 
> *Saratoga Springs:*
> - @dina444444 (for now)
> 
> 
> *Shades of Green:*
> - @Ladyfish77 and husband and son (23) - 8/3 - 8/10
> 
> *Yact Club:*
> - @MaryKatesMom (Beth) and her husband (Dave) - 8/8 - 8/11
> 
> 
> 
> *Off Property:*
> - @Enorto1 and her mom - 8/6 - 8/13 (Wyndham Bonnet Creek)
> - @disneysteve and wife and daughter (23) - TBD
> - @datadoc_5 and wife - moving to area in December
> 
> 
> 
> *Car Pool Information:
> 
> Potential drivers:*
> @dina444444 @wnwardii @AMusicLifeForMe


I’m


----------



## dina444444

Mickeymouseisking said:


> My mom and I would like to join the mini golf game as well. We haven’t done any of the courses in YEARS!!


I've never mini golfed at WDW, that could be fun.


----------



## Mickeymouseisking

dina444444 said:


> I've never mini golfed at WDW, that could be fun.



It is!


----------



## dina444444

Mickeymouseisking said:


> It is!


Add me to the list of people that are interested. 

My plan for this trip is to mainly just do events and go to the parks for events planned in the parks since I won't be able to buy my AP till like 2 weeks before cause of when my current DLR expiration date is and the rules for upgrading to Premier APs, so I'm going to be at a total disadvantage for booking FPs.


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, well, some people's "real" names are easier to decipher than others
> 
> I just know some people don't want their real names posted about, so figured I'd rather be safe than sorry


lol I just noticed my dates aren't listed. I'll be there the 6th (getting in very late that evening) through the 12th.


----------



## k8Davies

I love the idea of mini golf and as part of my ticket from the UK I think after a certain time in the day I get a free round.

Although to say I’m bad would be an understatement, atrocious is probably a better word.

Honestly all coordinations leaves me and I just hitting the ball round like a looney......

Hoop Dee doo Also sounds fun - everything sounds fun to be honest and we still yet to see what side events the Dis guys and girls are doing.

I did think a trip with the DH and the kiddo would be relaxing, although it’s probably going to be my busiest Disney trip yet


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

k8Davies said:


> I love the idea of mini golf and as part of my ticket from the UK I think after a certain time in the day I get a free round.
> 
> Although to say I’m bad would be an understatement, atrocious is probably a better word.
> 
> Honestly all coordinations leaves me and I just hitting the ball round like a looney......
> 
> Hoop Dee doo Also sounds fun - every sounds fun to be honest and we still yet to see what side events the Dis guys and girls are doing.
> 
> I did think a trip with the DH and the kiddo would be relaxing, although it’s probably going to be my busiest Disney trip yet


I think I only ended up doing 2 events that the DIS team actually planned last year. I did far more unofficial events than I did actual team events. That is because the team didn't release the schedule of what they were doing until 2 or 3 weeks before the actual event if I remember correctly and we were planning unofficial events for a while before that. So, the 2 I did were the easiest ones that I could fit into the very tight schedule that I had as it was. It was definitely a very busy few days, but some of the best days I have ever spent at WDW!


----------



## isabellea

Please add me (Isabelle) to the meet-up pre-party but only if it's at AKL since we won't have park tickets during our August trip (we simply added 2 days to our beach vacation so I could attend the party). Also, maybe we should plan a pre-party dinner at Boma?


----------



## dina444444

isabellea said:


> Please add me (Isabelle) to the meet-up pre-party but only if it's at AKL since we won't have park tickets during our August trip (we simply added 2 days to our beach vacation so I could attend the party). Also, maybe we should plan a pre-party dinner at Boma?


I would prefer to have the meet up at a place where we aren’t locked into a one price etc. so if those of us that don’t want to spend a lot can still attend.


----------



## Ron from Michigan

My wife Tina and I will be staying at our DVC home AKL for the week. We would like to join the pre party and maybe some of the other events. One suggestion maybe a meet up at Disney springs or Epcot ?


----------



## Nanb

Great ideas. I wish I could try them all but I did see a couple that look extra appealing

Could you add nanb (Nannette) and Melody to Yee ha Bob get together and the Rhino tour.  You can add our real names.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

115belladonna said:


> I’m



Hi - just wanted to check if you meant to type more in this message or if I missed something


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Ron from Michigan said:


> My wife Tina and I will be staying at our DVC home AKL for the week. We would like to join the pre party and maybe some of the other events. One suggestion maybe a meet up at Disney springs or Epcot ?



We could definitely try to organize something - I know for the 20th we had a big group that all had lunch at Homecomin' for example

In the past I think the team has also had some of the smaller official events in those locations (I think they did drinks in WS and shopping in DS for example)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

isabellea said:


> Please add me (Isabelle) to the meet-up pre-party but only if it's at AKL since we won't have park tickets during our August trip (we simply added 2 days to our beach vacation so I could attend the party). Also, maybe we should plan a pre-party dinner at Boma?





dina444444 said:


> I would prefer to have the meet up at a place where we aren’t locked into a one price etc. so if those of us that don’t want to spend a lot can still attend.



We could definitely try to arrange a dinner beforehand as well - I know for the 20th a bunch of us had lunch at Homecomin' and then others met at Geyser Point beforehand, etc. ...

... but maybe do that as subliminal (or for before/after) to the meet up at Victoria Falls or something

As we get closer I figure I will split the meet into at AKL and inside AK as seems like there is enough interest to do both


----------



## Nanb

TheMaxRebo said:


> Hi - just wanted to check if you meant to type more in this message or if I missed something


Not sure what happened here. Still getting familiar with the format.  I did see the actual message I meant to send but just in case. 
Add Nannette and Melody to the Yee Ha Bob and Rhino tour interest groups.  

Thanks for checking


----------



## PrncessA

Hi! We are doing a family trip (along with friends of ours), unlike last trip where I was solo. But I am hoping to fit in quite a bit of official and unofficial meetups!

We are booked at POR Aug. 3-11, although we might end up doing a split stay! Not sure if we are doing the party yet. 

Interested in:
Yeeha Bob
Hoop Dee Doo Revue
Good for families

I am really hoping for another Connecting With Walt Meetup, it was amazing last year!!! So excited to see everyone again!


----------



## czechplz

bartleyosu said:


> Maybe 2 rooms at POP and REQUEST (not guaranteed) adjoining rooms.  And I will be solo and love to go to Harry Potter land!



Great! As of right now, I have the 6th marked as our Universal Day on our itinerary.


----------



## sbenemerito

So excited for this party. I love the variety of pre-party activities too. We are a family of 4: Me (Shanda), husband (Alvin) and our two sons AJ (16) and Dylan (13). We have just joined DVC and know we have many happy disney vacations in our future. We will be staying at our "home" for the first time- Copper Creek, unless we bring our nephew and then we will need to move to somewhere a studio can fit 5. We are interested in the Keys to the Kingdom tour, universal studios (depending on ticket prices), and I know our boys would love a teen meet up.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PrncessA said:


> Hi! We are doing a family trip (along with friends of ours), unlike last trip where I was solo. But I am hoping to fit in quite a bit of official and unofficial meetups!
> 
> We are booked at POR Aug. 3-11, although we might end up doing a split stay! Not sure if we are doing the party yet.
> 
> Interested in:
> Yeeha Bob
> Hoop Dee Doo Revue
> Good for families
> 
> I am really hoping for another Connecting With Walt Meetup, it was amazing last year!!! So excited to see everyone again!



I really hope there is something for Connecting with Walt / with Micheal Bowling - I love that podcast (heck, my wife and I wore our Connecting with Walt t-shirts when we were on the DIS trip in Italy) but haven't met him in person (beyond a quick hello)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

czechplz said:


> Great! As of right now, I have the 6th marked as our Universal Day on our itinerary.



just an FYI that I updated the post to indicate that, for now, targeting August 6th for the Universal day and indicated you as a contact person, hope that is ok


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sbenemerito said:


> So excited for this party. I love the variety of pre-party activities too. We are a family of 4: Me (Shanda), husband (Alvin) and our two sons AJ (16) and Dylan (13). We have just joined DVC and know we have many happy disney vacations in our future. We will be staying at our "home" for the first time- Copper Creek, unless we bring our nephew and then we will need to move to somewhere a studio can fit 5. We are interested in the Keys to the Kingdom tour, universal studios (depending on ticket prices), and I know our boys would love a teen meet up.



Congrats on joining DVC!   I added your info but just an FYI I listed it under "Wilderness Lodge/Copper Creek"


----------



## dkrauss

Hey Max add me and my wife, Donna to the Pre-Party Meet Up event at AKL.  Sounds like a party before the party 

Doug


----------



## Ron from Michigan

TheMaxRebo said:


> We could definitely try to organize something - I know for the 20th we had a big group that all had lunch at Homecomin' for example
> 
> In the past I think the team has also had some of the smaller official events in those locations (I think they did drinks in WS and shopping in DS for example)



Lunch at Homecomin or Raglan Road or something similar would be great.I would be willing to help out on this.


----------



## Ron from Michigan

Would also be interested in Hoop de doo ,ye haw Bob and maybe a tour. We will also be renting a car.


----------



## Mickeymouseisking

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think a YeHaa Bob event would be really fun - I added it to the list.  I think for at least one event in the past Corey and Julie planned an event there as I think they, and their kids, like watching him
> 
> As for the character dance party, do you mean like the ones in the parks?  Not sure the best way to plan that (or who would be interested) but I know the new Move It, Shake It, Mousekasance It! is starting soon - maybe we could plan an in-park meet up that included that?



My husband and I went to see YeHaa Bob a few years ago when we stayed at POR and loved it! DH is a shy guy who doesn’t like being the center of attention, so naturally Bob picked him and made him do ridiculous things around the whole bar. It was hilarious!!!

As for Move it Shake it, we love parades so if anyone would like to join us you’re more than welcomed! It doesn’t have to be an official unofficial event . Maybe we can get Pete to force Charles to join us considering how much he hates the name of the new show...


----------



## dina444444

Mickeymouseisking said:


> As for Move it Shake it, we love parades so if anyone would like to join us you’re more than welcomed! It doesn’t have to be an official unofficial event . Maybe we can get Pete to force Charles to join us considering how much he hates the name of the new show...


I enjoy parades as well. I figure I should catch the new Mickey version of the move it shake it at least once on this trip, if not I will definitely see it next October when I go for my food and wine and birthday trip.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mickeymouseisking said:


> My husband and I went to see YeHaa Bob a few years ago when we stayed at POR and loved it! DH is a shy guy who doesn’t like being the center of attention, so naturally Bob picked him and made him do ridiculous things around the whole bar. It was hilarious!!!
> 
> As for Move it Shake it, we love parades so if anyone would like to join us you’re more than welcomed! It doesn’t have to be an official unofficial event . Maybe we can get Pete to force Charles to join us considering how much he hates the name of the new show...



“Mouskadance Monkey, Mouskadance!”


----------



## Mickeymouseisking

dina444444 said:


> I enjoy parades as well. I figure I should catch the new Mickey version of the move it shake it at least once on this trip, if not I will definitely see it next October when I go for my food and wine and birthday trip.



My birthday’s in October too 



TheMaxRebo said:


> “Mouskadance Monkey, Mouskadance!”



Exactly!


----------



## travelinjenn

Just booked our Rooms for the 20 year weekend.  Staying at Animal kingdom lodge 7th and 8th,  Contemporary 9th,10th,11th.
Looking forward to the week seeing all my Italian friends.... and Making new Friends.
Taking Dis daughter whom will be 17,  possible Dis son whom will be 20.


----------



## travelinjenn

TheMaxRebo said:


> just an FYI that I updated the post to indicate that, for now, targeting August 6th for the Universal day and indicated you as a contact person, hope that is ok


We are interested in a Universal day but we wont get in till the 7th.


----------



## Cousin Orville

It will be an Italian Cruise reunion.  We need to find a winery to visit!  Or at least a cannoli run...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Cousin Orville said:


> It will be an Italian Cruise reunion.  We need to find a winery to visit!  Or at least a cannoli run...



Was talking with some on a Facebook and saying we should do a meet up in the Italian Pavilion in EPCOT and also get a picture with the Vikings in Norway for the ship we were on


----------



## NeuroCindy

I'll be there.  I don't have dates set yet, but I'll be staying off-site and I'll have a car.  I'm interested in Trivia, and the Universal day since most of my trip will be at UO.


----------



## Michele&Jessica

Hi....I will be staying at All Star Movies August 3rd to August 13th.  I am Michele (the mom) and going solo.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

travelinjenn said:


> We are interested in a Universal day but we wont get in till the 7th.



I am tagging @czechplz here so she sees this - not sure if there is flexibility in their plans for their UO day

Also tagging @NeuroCindy who indicated she was doing a UO heavy trip so maybe could be a couple of separate meet up at Universal


----------



## Idaho Mouse

We will be at PORS from 8/6-8/12. This will be our first DIS event. We are so excited.


----------



## WorldExplorer

Hi,
Have been a regular podcast listener the last couple of years and am very excited to be going to my first DIS event!

Will be at Pop (solo) from Aug 6-12.

So far, I would be interested in the following:

Pre-party and Skyliner meetups
Hoop de doo revue
Solo events
Disney tour

Looking forward to meeting everyone in August!


----------



## Malia78

Had some time to look things over...interested in the pre-party meetup, Universal Day (hoping to be there 6 Aug) and mini golf (for now)

Thanks 

--Karilynn


----------



## 115belladonna

TheMaxRebo said:


> Hi - just wanted to check if you meant to type more in this message or if I missed something


Hi TheMaxRebo, 
Can you tell I am computer illiterate? 
I wanted to add that I will be staying at Shades of Green 08/07 - 08/12/19
I would be interested in the Rhino tour, pre-party meetup, and Hoop De Doo.


----------



## javaman

hi there I'll be solo at POP August 6-12
interested in bucket crawl,
_Interested events that ...._
Involve a bar/lounge
are good for Solo travelers


----------



## Vernon Wolfe

Hello!!  I’ll be there from 8/6-8/13. Registered for the event and confirmed for the party. I’ll be traveling solo and will be renting a car. I haven’t booked a room yet but am looking at Port Orleans Riverside. Would be interested in The Bucket Crawl and Hoop Dee Doo. Probably other get togethers as well. 

Also thinking of driving over to Kennedy Space Center one morning as I hear the Atlantis exhibit is amazing.


----------



## Gehrig1B

My wife and I are all in for the pre-party meet up at AKL.


----------



## Carma3

First Event

Staying at BLT from 08/06/2019 to 08/12/2019 along with my sister ewrtomco and our mother Rose 

Interested in the following:  Pre-Party Meet Up (Victoria Falls Lounge) and Trivia


----------



## CynthiaC925

TheMaxRebo said:


> *Who is staying where/when?*
> 
> *All Stars Movies:*
> - @mcnealrkn - 8/6 - 8/13
> - @Michele&Jessica (Michele) - 8/3 - 8/13
> 
> 
> *Animal Kingdom Lodge:*
> - @TheMaxRebo (Phil) and wife (Judi) - 8/11 - 8/13
> - @Nanb and sister - 8/8 - 8/12
> - @Gehrig1B (Gene) and wife (Becky) - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @isabellea with husband and 2 daughters (7 and 9) - but solo for the party) - 8/10 - 8/12
> - @3cmom and husband and son (10) - 8/8 - 8/12
> - @Ron from Michigan and wife (Tina) - for the week
> 
> 
> *Art of Animation:*
> - @czechplz with 3 other adults - 8/5 - 8/13 (for now)
> 
> 
> *Bay Lake Tower:*
> - @apurplebrat - 8/7 - 8/13 (split stay with Beach Club Villas)
> 
> 
> *Beach Club Villas:*
> - @apurplebrat - 8/7 - 8/13 (split stay with Bay Lake Tower)
> 
> 
> *Boardwalk Villas:*
> - @bartleyosu - 8/5 -8/12 (for now, may switch to POP)
> 
> 
> *Caribbean Beach Resort:*
> - @k8Davies - 8/6 - 8/12
> 
> 
> *Contemporary:*
> - @Cousin Orville - 8/8 - 8/11
> - @ChimneyJim (Michael) and wife (Susana) and son (11) and daughter (10) - 8/6 - 8/11
> - @Ladyfish77 and husband and son (23) - 8/10 - 8/11
> - @rchristiansen (Becky) and husband (Jeff) and daughter (16) - 8/6 - 8/12
> 
> 
> *Grand Floridian:*
> 
> 
> *Polynesian:*
> - @AMusicLifeForMe and his Dad - 8/7 - 8/12
> 
> 
> *Port Orleans FQ:*
> - @Ravens girl - 8/6 - 8/12
> 
> 
> *Port Orleans Riverside:*
> - @PrncessA with family and friends - 8/3 - 8/11
> - @Idaho Mouse - 8/6 - 8/12
> 
> 
> *POP Century:*
> - @TheMaxRebo (Phil) and wife (Judi) - 8/6 - 8/11
> - @SG131 (solo) - 8/3 - 8-12
> - @wnwardii - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @afan - 8/7 - 8/12
> - @dkrauss (Doug) and wife (Donna) - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @disneyholic family (Beth) and daughter @Mickeymouseisking (Chani) - 8/4 - 8/13 (though may do split with BLT)
> - @Malia78 - 8/6 - 8/11
> - @gberg (Glen) - 8/3 - 8/11
> - @WorldExplorer - 8/6 - 8/12
> 
> 
> *Saratoga Springs:*
> - @dina444444 (for now) - 8/6 - 8/12
> 
> 
> *Shades of Green:*
> - @Ladyfish77 and husband and son (23) - 8/3 - 8/10
> 
> *Yact Club:*
> - @MaryKatesMom (Beth) and her husband (Dave) - 8/8 - 8/11
> 
> 
> *Wilderness Lodge/Copper Creek:*
> - @sbenemerito (Shanda) husband (Alvin) and sons AJ (16) and Dylan (13)
> 
> 
> *Off Property:*
> - @Enorto1 and her mom - 8/6 - 8/13 (Wyndham Bonnet Creek)
> - @disneysteve and wife and daughter (23) - TBD
> - @datadoc_5 and wife - moving to area in December
> - @NeuroCindy
> 
> 
> 
> *Car Pool Information:
> 
> Potential drivers:*
> @dina444444 @wnwardii @AMusicLifeForMe @NeuroCindy


Cynthia C925. Saratoga Springs. 8/7-8/12


TheMaxRebo said:


> *Meet Up Ideas:*
> 
> *Bucket Crawl / Drink Around the Skyliner*
> In celebration of the opening of this new mode of transportation at WDW the idea would be to do similar to a “bar crawl” but at the different resorts serviced by the Skyliner and would also including stopping for dinner/lunch at the new Sebastien’s Bistro at Caribbean Beach resort
> - start at Art of Animation and/or POp for drinks at the pool bar
> - take the Skyliner to Caribbean Beach for drinks at the pool bar and/or a meal at Sebastien’s Bistro
> - last stop at EPCOT or DHS
> 
> _Interested_:
> - @TheMaxRebo and wife
> - @Cousin Orville
> - @disneyholic family (Beth - if she can conquer her fears) and daughter @Mickeymouseisking (Chani)
> - @MaryKatesMom and her husband
> - @k8Davies
> - @dina444444
> - @wnwardii
> - @SG131
> - @3cmom and husband and son (10)
> - @gberg
> - @WorldExplorer
> 
> 
> *Pre-Party Meet-Up:*
> Either at Victoria Falls Lounge at animal Kingdom Lodge or Nomad Lounge in Animal Kingdom (or both depending on interest)
> 
> Interested:
> - @Tiggerette
> - @TheMaxRebo and wife
> - @AMusicLifeForMe and his dad
> - @Cousin Orville
> - @Nanb and sister
> - @MaryKatesMom and her husband
> - @k8Davies
> - @bartleyosu
> - @dina444444
> - @disneyholic family (Beth) and daughter @Mickeymouseisking (Chani)
> - @Ladyfish77 and husband and son (23)
> - @wnwardii
> - @SG131
> - @gberg
> - @isabellea
> - @Ron from Michigan and wife
> - @dkrauss and wife
> - @WorldExplorer
> - @Malia78
> 
> 
> *Trivia Contest*
> Potentially at the Beach Club where it was held in the past on Mon, Wed, and Fridays
> 
> Interested:
> - @Ravens girl
> - @disneyholic family and daughter @Mickeymouseisking
> - @afan
> - @dina444444
> - @wnwardii
> - @NeuroCindy
> 
> 
> *Yehaa Bob:*
> Catch Yehaa Bob Jackson as he rocks the Roost with his wacky piano playing and singing.  His performances are typically _Wednesday_ through _Saturday_ at 8:30 p.m. and 10:30 p.m.
> 
> Interested:
> - @disneyholic family and daughter @Mickeymouseisking
> - @TheMaxRebo and his wife
> - @k8Davies
> - @Nanb (Nannette) and Melody
> - @PrncessA and family
> 
> 
> *Universal Day:*
> Coordinated trip over to the dark side to enjoy Harry Potter Land with other fans - targeting August 6th for this event.  Reach out to @czechplz
> 
> Interested:
> - @czechplz and 3 other adults
> - @bartleyosu
> - @sbenemerito (Shanda) husband and sons (16 and 13)
> - @NeuroCindy
> - @travelinjenn and husband (though don't arrive utnil the 7th)
> - @Malia78
> 
> 
> *Miniature Golf Tournament:*
> Come compete with other DISers in a game of skill, luck, and fun - hosted by @AMusicLifeForMe
> 
> Interested:
> - @AMusicLifeForMe
> - @rchristiansen and husband and daughter
> - @SG131
> - @3cmom and husband and son (10)
> - @disneyholic family and her daughter @Mickeymouseisking
> - @dina444444
> - @k8Davies
> - @Malia78
> 
> 
> *A Disney Tour:*
> As a group, experience a behind the scenes tour that Disney offers.  Possible tours include Keys to the Kingdom or the Up Close with Rhinos Tour
> 
> Interested:
> - @rchristiansen and husband and daughter
> - @dina444444
> - @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking
> - @TheMaxRebo and his wife
> - @wnwardii
> - @Nanb and Melody
> - @sbenemerito (Shanda) husband and sons (16 and 13)
> - @WorldExplorer
> 
> 
> *Teen Meet-up:*
> Opportunity for teens that are coming to get away from the old folks and have fun with others their own age
> 
> Interested:
> - @rchristiansen's daughter Stephanie (16)
> - @sbenemerito (Shanda)'s and sons AJ (16) and Dylan(13)
> 
> 
> *Hoop Dee Doo Review:*
> A hilarious, high-spirited hootenanny the whole family will enjoy, accompanied by a finger-lickin’ countrified feast.
> 
> Interested:
> - @TheMaxRebo and his wife
> - @dina444444
> - @SG131
> - @wnwardii
> - @k8Davies
> - @PrncessA and family
> - @WorldExplorer
> 
> 
> 
> *Interested events that ....*
> 
> *Involve a bar/lounge:*
> - @TheMaxRebo and his wife
> - @MaryKatesMom and her husband
> - @czechplz and 3 other adults
> - @k8Davies
> - @bartleyosu
> - @rchristiansen and husband
> 
> 
> *Do NOT involve a bar/lounge:*
> 
> 
> *Dinner - either at one location or progressive:*
> - @rchristiansen and husband
> 
> 
> *Are good for Solo travelers:*
> - @Ravens girl
> - @afan
> - @mcnealrkn
> - @k8Davies
> - @bartleyosu
> - @Malia78
> - @gberg
> - @WorldExplorer
> 
> 
> *Are good for families:*
> - @PrncessA and family and friends
> 
> 
> *Take place in the morning/breakfast:*
> - @k8Davies - morning of the 7th / registration at Contemporary
> 
> 
> *Are outside of the Parks:
> 
> 
> Are inside a Park:*
> - @afan


I am eager to sign up for all. Traveling solo. Staying at SS


----------



## CynthiaC925

wnwardii said:


> I would be interested as well.  It has been over 20 years since I saw that show in person.


Absolutely. Best show on property


----------



## CynthiaC925

rchristiansen said:


> Hello!
> 
> Me (Becky), my husband Jeff and daughter Stephanie (16), will be there from 8/6 - 8/12.
> We haven't done a Dis event since our ABD Backstage Magic trip in 2011.
> 
> We're very excited to join! Our anniversary is 8/7 and Jeff and I will also be celebrating 20 years!
> 
> We'd love to meet others for Dinner. One of our favorite things to do at the World is visiting other Resort Bars/Lounges. We'd love to do a Bar Hop one night - maybe even make it a dinner thing - like appetizers at each bar?
> 
> Also, my daughter would love some sort of teen meet up for Disney Fans. Or even meet up in the Parks to get away from their old parents?
> 
> Looking forward to planning!


Me too re bar hopping


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Please put my Dad and I down for Hoop De Doo Review. I posted that a couple days ago, but it looks like we were never added to the list (makes sense since these pages are going by quickly).

Also, add us to the Skyliner Bucket Crawl.

Thank you!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Please put my Dad and I down for Hoop De Doo Review. I posted that a couple days ago, but it looks like we were never added to the list (makes sense since these pages are going by quickly).
> 
> Also, add us to the Skyliner Bucket Crawl.
> 
> Thank you!



oops!  Sorry about that .... and an example of why ever few weeks I will remind people to check to see if I have everything correct!  

Updated it just now


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Vernon Wolfe said:


> Hello!!  I’ll be there from 8/6-8/13. Registered for the event and confirmed for the party. I’ll be traveling solo and will be renting a car. I haven’t booked a room yet but am looking at Port Orleans Riverside. Would be interested in The Bucket Crawl and Hoop Dee Doo. Probably other get togethers as well.
> 
> Also thinking of driving over to Kennedy Space Center one morning as I hear the Atlantis exhibit is amazing.




I added the Kennedy Space Center trip as a new option and put you a contact person - hope that is ok


----------



## Ron from Michigan

How about a get together or party to view IllumiNations at Epcot. It is going to be replaced at the end of next summer. I know we are going to make a point of seeing it before it ends.


----------



## dina444444

Ron from Michigan said:


> How about a get together or party to view IllumiNations at Epcot. It is going to be replaced at the end of next summer. I know we are going to make a point of seeing it before it ends.


I would be interested in meeting up to watch illuminations, I hope to catch it once or twice on this trip.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Ron from Michigan said:


> How about a get together or party to view IllumiNations at Epcot. It is going to be replaced at the end of next summer. I know we are going to make a point of seeing it before it ends.





dina444444 said:


> I would be interested in meeting up to watch illuminations, I hope to catch it once or twice on this trip.



I know meeting up at EPCOT has been mentioned and good point about Illuminations going away shortly after this - so I think trying to organize something makes sense.

I know for the 10th event a few years ago there was an official event with the team that included an EPCOT dessert party - so potentially could see that again

Maybe we could plan something that doesn't include paying for the formal dessert party then

I've added it to the list!


----------



## skittles67

Me (Priscilla) and my DH (Tim) will be there from Aug 8 - 17. We are staying at SSR from the 10th on. Trying to piece our stay together! We have a big family trip planned from the 13-17 so we were already booked at SSR for that. When the dates for the party came out I used the few points I had left to get me and Tim in earlier, but only had enough to book from the 10-13, lol. We want to come in on the 8th, so I am still looking for a couple of nights. Not sure where yet.
We would be interested in the Bucket Crawl/Drink Around the Skyliner or any event with a bar/lounge, The Hoop Dee Doo Review and the Pre-Party Meet-Up.


----------



## Stay Puft Khymm

Seeing as I talk with #czechpls once a week........and we are friends because of the last DIS event, I will bring up the UO deal. I've never been so this next trip is on exciting times infinity and beyond. I'm also guessing almost everyone posting here was at the unofficial meet up at Pandora. Yes, wear colors that glow! That helps those us with iffy night vision and it looks very awesome! Can't wait, it's almost August right?


----------



## Stay Puft Khymm

czechplz said:


> Great! As of right now, I have the 6th marked as our Universal Day on our itinerary.


I put my whole trust in your planning my friend!


----------



## 115belladonna

Ron from Michigan said:


> How about a get together or party to view IllumiNations at Epcot. It is going to be replaced at the end of next summer. I know we are going to make a point of seeing it before it ends.


I like that idea.


----------



## Stay Puft Khymm

TheMaxRebo said:


> “Mouskadance Monkey, Mouskadance!”


That's a great idea! I bet Charles is actually a blast to hang with, I am hoping to get to meet him. And, yes, would dance also.


----------



## Ron from Michigan

Please put us down for the hoop de doo.


----------



## rchristiansen

An illuminations meet up would be fun! Sign me and Jeff up for that. Perhaps that could be combined with a snacking/drink around the world night?


----------



## Aerin75

Reading back through some things; I'm not coming solo, but my roomie and I are up for splitting up at times (she can do Mission Space all she likes....I'm not getting back on it! )

I'm pretty sure I can do carpool, particularly from the party.  We're staying at the Contemporary.
I'd be interested in the pre party meetup; either at the park or AKL.  Also Trivia & 
Reading back through some things; I'm not coming solo, but my roomie and I are up for splitting up at times (she can do Mission Space all she likes....I'm not getting back on it! )

I'm pretty sure I can do carpool, particularly from the party.  We're staying at the Contemporary.
I'd be interested in the pre party meetup; either at the park or AKL.  Also Trivia, Hoop Dee Doo & Illuminations.

We're getting in on the 8th and leaving on the 11th since we're driving, so I don't know that I'll ultimately be able to do all, but I'll keep an eye on things.

thanks!!
Carrie​


----------



## JLoinDisney

hello!  my husband and I live in lake Mary fl so we will be driving in but we would totally love to get together and do the prepartt meet up! Whoop whoppp!!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

**** UPDATE POST ****

Just a quick update:

- I've updated the very first post with the first take on a schedule.  Largely at this point is just including what official events there are (registration, etc.) and the pre-party meet-ups.   Largely was hoping for feedback on how I am showing this with using color coding to indicate if something is Official "Un"Official.  If you have any suggestions for changes or additional items, let me know.  Also, if you want to be a leader/owner for any events, let me know

- Please also double check that I have all your info correctly - I may have missed some posts as well

- Lastly, a couple new ideas for events added in the past few days: 
   - Teen Meetup
   - Hoop Dee Doo Revue
   - Trip to Kennedy Space Center
   - Illuminations viewing 


thanks!!!


----------



## gberg

TheMaxRebo said:


> **** UPDATE POST ****
> 
> Just a quick update:
> 
> - I've updated the very first post with the first take on a schedule.  Largely at this point is just including what official events there are (registration, etc.) and the pre-party meet-ups.   Largely was hoping for feedback on how I am showing this with using color coding to indicate if something is Official "Un"Official.  If you have any suggestions for changes or additional items, let me know.  Also, if you want to be a leader/owner for any events, let me know
> 
> - Please also double check that I have all your info correctly - I may have missed some posts as well
> 
> - Lastly, a couple new ideas for events added in the past few days:
> - Teen Meetup
> - Hoop Dee Doo Revue
> - Trip to Kennedy Space Center
> - Illuminations viewing
> 
> 
> thanks!!!


Excellent idea to have it all in one place!  The green colour had me think of this  (credit @TheMaxRebo photo for where I got the screenshot) from the DIS 20th.  I think it was your idea too.

Also, please add me to the Illuminations list

Glenn


----------



## TheMaxRebo

gberg said:


> Excellent idea to have it all in one place!  The green colour had me think of this View attachment 362859 (credit @TheMaxRebo photo for where I got the screenshot) from the DIS 20th.  I think it was your idea too.
> 
> Also, please add me to the Illuminations list
> 
> Glenn



yeah, I designed and made those for the EPCOT event  .... I can likely come up with something for this one too 

I also thought of the green color (they used to do that lime green mickey antennae toppers to signify and member of the DIS) and they have green light-up glow stick things we could use


----------



## disneyholic family

TheMaxRebo said:


> **** UPDATE POST ****
> 
> Just a quick update:
> 
> - I've updated the very first post with the first take on a schedule.  Largely at this point is just including what official events there are (registration, etc.) and the pre-party meet-ups.   Largely was hoping for feedback on how I am showing this with using color coding to indicate if something is Official "Un"Official.  If you have any suggestions for changes or additional items, let me know.  Also, if you want to be a leader/owner for any events, let me know
> 
> - Please also double check that I have all your info correctly - I may have missed some posts as well
> 
> - Lastly, a couple new ideas for events added in the past few days:
> - Teen Meetup
> - Hoop Dee Doo Revue
> - Trip to Kennedy Space Center
> - Illuminations viewing
> 
> 
> thanks!!!



the blue/green looks great and makes it very easy to follow...
and thanks again that you're doing all this!!!!!!!!!!!!
it's AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!
.


----------



## Carma3

Ron from Michigan said:


> Lunch at Homecomin or Raglan Road or something similar would be great.I would be willing to help out on this.


ewrtomco and I along with our mother would definitely be interested in this.


----------



## ewrtomco

I along with Carma3 and our mother would be interested in seeing illuminations


----------



## JLoinDisney

Ooooh I have always wanted to do hoop dee doo! I think that would be hilarious as a group!


----------



## disneysteve

JLoinDisney said:


> Ooooh I have always wanted to do hoop dee doo! I think that would be hilarious as a group!


We did HDD last night. I hadn't been there for 30 years and it was DW's first time. We were the 2nd table from the stage and Dolly, one of the performers, chose me as the recipient of one of the main interactive parts of the show. It was a lot of fun. And the food is great too.


----------



## OKW Lover

disneysteve said:


> We did HDD last night. I hadn't been there for 30 years and it was DW's first time. We were the 2nd table from the stage and Dolly, one of the performers, chose me as the recipient of one of the main interactive parts of the show. It was a lot of fun. And the food is great too.


Love that show!  I was chosen to be the spirit of the bear this past summer.  Fun time!


----------



## bartleyosu

Please add me to list for bucketcrawl and trivia.  Also, you can post my name Crystal Bartley.  Thanks for doing all of this.  Is there a facebook group for this like last time?


----------



## SG131

I’d definitely be up for illuminations and maybe regland road if it doesn’t conflict with official meetup stuff. This is my first dis meet so I’m not really sure how many events the team plans but I want to make sure I do some of those. Everything sounds like so much fun, we need an extra week!


----------



## thiabelle

We cannot wait!  I am Thiabelle (Cynthia IRL) and my DD will be joining me- she will be 18.  We are staying at POFQ Aug 7th-11th.  
Would be interested in anything that helps us meet fellow Dis-ers (both of us are terribly shy around new people).  Quick question- Would love to do the "Bucket Crawl" but I don't drink alcohol (and obviously DD doesn't)- is the Crawl appropriate for non drinkers?  
Also interested in the day at UO.  We summer in Tampa so we can be flexible- and we will have a car so would be happy to help with carpooling.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Carma3 said:


> ewrtomco and I along with our mother would definitely be interested in this.



I've added this and listed you all and @Ron from Michigan as interested

We did the Homecomin' lunch the day of the party and was a nice option for people who were maybe looking to take the day of the party a bit easy / not do a park day that day


----------



## TheMaxRebo

bartleyosu said:


> Please add me to list for bucketcrawl and trivia.  Also, you can post my name Crystal Bartley.  Thanks for doing all of this.  Is there a facebook group for this like last time?




I haven't started a Facebook group or seen one yet.  We can definitely do that though if people found it useful last time


----------



## TheMaxRebo

thiabelle said:


> We cannot wait!  I am Thiabelle (Cynthia IRL) and my DD will be joining me- she will be 18.  We are staying at POFQ Aug 7th-11th.
> Would be interested in anything that helps us meet fellow Dis-ers (both of us are terribly shy around new people).  Quick question- Would love to do the "Bucket Crawl" but I don't drink alcohol (and obviously DD doesn't)- is the Crawl appropriate for non drinkers?
> Also interested in the day at UO.  We summer in Tampa so we can be flexible- and we will have a car so would be happy to help with carpooling.




Well, we are just making this "Bucket Crawl" thing up as we go - so we can make it appropriate for whatever we want!  Obviously you'd need to be ok with being around people who are drinking but given the time inbetween stops (and the cost of drinks at Disney) I don't expect it to be full of a bunch of drunks or anything.

Most places will have some specialty non-alcoholic drinks as well.  I know Sebastien's Bistro, where there is talk of getting a meal during this does.


----------



## disneyholic family

thiabelle said:


> We cannot wait!  I am Thiabelle (Cynthia IRL) and my DD will be joining me- she will be 18.  We are staying at POFQ Aug 7th-11th.
> Would be interested in anything that helps us meet fellow Dis-ers (both of us are terribly shy around new people).  Quick question- Would love to do the "Bucket Crawl" but I don't drink alcohol (and obviously DD doesn't)- is the Crawl appropriate for non drinkers?
> Also interested in the day at UO.  We summer in Tampa so we can be flexible- and we will have a car so would be happy to help with carpooling.



DD and I don't drink alcohol and are planning on joining the (terrifying) skyliner crawl assuming we work up the courage to get on board the (terrifying) skyliner .
I've gone on pub crawls before and i always find them fun even though i don't drink - well i drink...just not alcohol  
there's always something to order, even if it's just diet coke  

.
.


----------



## disneysteve

thiabelle said:


> is the Crawl appropriate for non drinkers?


Absolutely. All bars have non-alcoholic options and regular soda and juices. And you don't need to drink everywhere you go at all. We did the drink around the world with Corey and Julie last time and our daughter was not quite 21 yet so couldn't have alcohol. She still had a great time and she did get a couple of specialty non-alcoholic drinks along the way.


----------



## thiabelle

disneyholic family said:


> DD and I don't drink alcohol and are planning on joining the (terrifying) skyliner crawl assuming we work up the courage to get on board the (terrifying) skyliner .
> I've gone on pub crawls before and i always find them fun even though i don't drink - well i drink...just not alcohol
> there's always something to order, even if it's just diet coke
> 
> .
> .


Thank you so much!  I love the (terrifying) idea of the Skyliners and I don't mind being around people who are drinking- sometimes it can be a hoot! 

If only Coke Zero was offered everywhere- or at least everywhere I am


----------



## disneysteve

thiabelle said:


> If only Coke Zero was offered everywhere- or at least everywhere I am


I vote for that, too. I much prefer it to Diet Coke.


----------



## rchristiansen

TheMaxRebo said:


> I haven't started a Facebook group or seen one yet.  We can definitely do that though if people found it useful last time



That would be great! Then all the “unofficial” events could be linked to that group too


----------



## czechplz

travelinjenn said:


> We are interested in a Universal day but we wont get in till the 7th.



As of now, that date is pretty flexible and will likely change in accordance with the official meet ups.


----------



## czechplz

Please add my group as being interested in the NASA meet up!


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> I haven't started a Facebook group or seen one yet.  We can definitely do that though if people found it useful last time


The FB Group was helpful last time with keeping certain things “together” since it allowed for different convos to be threaded together instead of mixed in with other convos like what can happen on the boards sometimes.


----------



## PrncessA

TheMaxRebo said:


> I haven't started a Facebook group or seen one yet.  We can definitely do that though if people found it useful last time



The one that we used for last year is active, some people left, but we can change the name and keep it going if you want. Or a new one can be created as well.


----------



## czechplz

PrncessA said:


> The one that we used for last year is active, some people left, but we can change the name and keep it going if you want. Or a new one can be created as well.



I literally JUST made one for this event. I sent it to @TheMaxRebo. Once he approves it, it will be posted here.


----------



## dina444444

czechplz said:


> I literally JUST made one for this event. I sent it to @TheMaxRebo. Once he approves it, it will be posted here.


Are we moving forward with an FB Group or?


----------



## rchristiansen

thiabelle said:


> Thank you so much!  I love the (terrifying) idea of the Skyliners and I don't mind being around people who are drinking- sometimes it can be a hoot!
> 
> If only Coke Zero was offered everywhere- or at least everywhere I am



The skyline freaks me out a bit too, but I don’t want to miss out on this. Perhaps there may be some of us that want to Follow everyone in the buckets while “Ubering around the world” and meet them there  

Also @Max Rebo  - add Me and my husband to the bucket crawl event. I’ll take an Uber,  if I don’t get the courage to get in the bucket. Lol! And also add me, my husband, and daughter to the pre party meetup & trivia events.

Finally, I’d be happy to be in charge of the teen meetup planning. 

Yay! It’s so far away, but I’m so excited!


----------



## Lisann

I'm assuming in the 1st Post you mean 2019? On my screen it says 2018.

Thanks for organizing and scheduling all of this, Phil.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rchristiansen said:


> The skyline freaks me out a bit too, but I don’t want to miss out on this. Perhaps there may be some of us that want to Follow everyone in the buckets while “Ubering around the world” and meet them there
> 
> Also @Max Rebo  - add Me and my husband to the bucket crawl event. I’ll take an Uber,  if I don’t get the courage to get in the bucket. Lol! And also add me, my husband, and daughter to the pre party meetup & trivia events.
> 
> Finally, I’d be happy to be in charge of the teen meetup planning.
> 
> Yay! It’s so far away, but I’m so excited!



Thanks for volunteering for leading the teen event - put in that and the other updates!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Lisann said:


> I'm assuming in the 1st Post you mean 2019? On my screen it says 2018.
> 
> Thanks for organizing and scheduling all of this, Phil.



nope, you already missed everything!!!

just kidding, I screwed up   - thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## disprincess2213

Hello all!  I am JUST learning about this now (its been a busy 2 weeks) and we would LOVE to be a part of this event!! I am hoping someone could please clarify for me what exactly the event is!   I see that the event is August 6-12 with one party at Animal KIndgom on the 10th (for an extra charge).  What exactly is the event itself that runs all of these days?  I dont know what its about, but I do know we want in!! I am hoping someone could tell me what the registration gets you!  Thank you friends!!


----------



## Ravens girl

Could you please change my information to staying at Contemporary from August 6 - 12. I’m spoiling myself a bit. I’m interested in Yeehaw Bob, HDDR and solo gatherings. I’m also interested in the Disney Springs lunch if done at Raglan Road.
You can use my RL name. Kay-Marie Webster


----------



## disneysteve

disprincess2213 said:


> Hello all!  I am JUST learning about this now (its been a busy 2 weeks) and we would LOVE to be a part of this event!! I am hoping someone could please clarify for me what exactly the event is!   I see that the event is August 6-12 with one party at Animal KIndgom on the 11th (for an extra charge).  What exactly is the event itself that runs all of these days?  I dont know what its about, but I do know we want in!! I am hoping someone could tell me what the registration gets you!  Thank you friends!!


The event is August 7-11. During those days, there will be various small events happening with members of the podcast team. Examples from past events are drinking around the world showcase with Corey and Julie, a walking tour of Main Street with Craig and Michael, ice cream with Teresa and Kathy, etc.

On August 10, there is the private party from *11pm to 1am*. The DIS has rented out Pandora at Animal Kingdom. There will be snacks and a cash bar and you will be able to ride the two rides there as much as you can. And you'll be able to meet and greet the podcast team.

Edited to correct party time


----------



## Ravens girl

disneysteve said:


> The event is August 7-11. During those days, there will be various small events happening with members of the podcast team. Examples from past events are drinking around the world showcase with Corey and Julie, a walking tour of Main Street with Craig and Michael, ice cream with Teresa and Kathy, etc.
> 
> On August 10, there is the private party from 10pm to 1am. The DIS has rented out Pandora at Animal Kingdom. There will be snacks and a cash bar and you will be able to ride the two rides there as much as you can. And you'll be able to meet and greet the podcast team.



I believe it’s just 11 pm to 1 am.


----------



## disneysteve

Ravens girl said:


> I believe it’s just 11 pm to 1 am.


Oops. You're correct. I'll fix that.


----------



## disneyholic family

disprincess2213 said:


> Hello all!  I am JUST learning about this now (its been a busy 2 weeks) and we would LOVE to be a part of this event!! I am hoping someone could please clarify for me what exactly the event is!   I see that the event is August 6-12 with one party at Animal KIndgom on the 10th (for an extra charge).  What exactly is the event itself that runs all of these days?  I dont know what its about, but I do know we want in!! I am hoping someone could tell me what the registration gets you!  Thank you friends!!




if you haven't already seen the official thread for the event, here's the link.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/20-years-of-dreams-event-official-thread.3712186/
To reserve your spot, you can find the links in that thread.


.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disprincess2213 said:


> Hello all!  I am JUST learning about this now (its been a busy 2 weeks) and we would LOVE to be a part of this event!! I am hoping someone could please clarify for me what exactly the event is!   I see that the event is August 6-12 with one party at Animal KIndgom on the 10th (for an extra charge).  What exactly is the event itself that runs all of these days?  I dont know what its about, but I do know we want in!! I am hoping someone could tell me what the registration gets you!  Thank you friends!!



Just to add to what @disneyholic family shared - there is the official thread for signing p for the event and the party ... that is also where smaller official events will be added (we don't know details but will be like the ideas @disneysteve shared)

This thread is for the planning of *Un*Official events - so meetups that we are planning ourselves that team members may or may not attend ... right now we are just collecting ideas and keeping track of who is attending and where they are staying (see the first few posts of this thread).  Really these are just events for Disney and DIS fans to get together and have fun together


----------



## afan

I'm in wdw so I still need to go back and look at the updated list but I'd like to suggest breakfast at garden grill for a solo meet up since character meals can be harder when you're alone.  Plus I haven't done that one yet and want to


----------



## TheMaxRebo

afan said:


> I'm in wdw so I still need to go back and look at the updated list but I'd like to suggest breakfast at garden grill for a solo meet up since character meals can be harder when you're alone.  Plus I haven't done that one yet and want to



I am on the road right now so will look to add this one later today or tomorrow when I can get to my computer 

I have done breakfast at Garden Grill and it is sooooo good - Mickey Waffles with Nutella ganache for the win!

And great idea to organize a character meal for solo travelers!


----------



## 1Grumpy9

I am looking at staying off property.  I don't know where yet, but I know it will be off-site.

As of now I am looking at coming down on the 8th and leaving either the 12th or 13th.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Facebook Group Link*

Hi everyone - sorry for the bit of delay but the Facebook Group is officially open for those that want to join there as well

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1866912033405448/


----------



## pSTANchio

Just booked at the Pop with my wife (Grace)! 8/6-8/15.

Interested in the Universal and the Disney Tours group. How do we sign up or get our names on the list?

Thanks for everything! First time posting but long time listener from CA.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

pSTANchio said:


> Just booked at the Pop with my wife (Grace)! 8/6-8/15.
> 
> Interested in the Universal and the Disney Tours group. How do we sign up or get our names on the list?
> 
> Thanks for everything! First time posting but long time listener from CA.



Welcome!

I’ve added your info and notes your interest in those two events

For now we are just gathering info on which types of events people have interest in - as we get close and we see some more info for other “official” events we will start forming up details and asking for more commitment from people


----------



## disneyholic family

TheMaxRebo said:


> *Facebook Group Link*
> 
> Hi everyone - sorry for the bit of delay but the Facebook Group is officially open for those that want to join there as well
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1866912033405448/




thanks for the link!! 

.


----------



## Sylver

Hi everyone. I’ll be traveling solo and staying at Pop Century 8/6-13. I’m interested in Bucket Crawl, Pre-party meetup (either in the park or AKL), hoop Dee Doo, Illuminations (or whatever it will be in 9 months) and Yehaa Bob. Can’t wait!!


----------



## Sylver

TheMaxRebo said:


> Question:
> 
> would anyone be interested in doing Hoop Dee Doo revue as a group?


I would also.


----------



## Sylver

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am on the road right now so will look to add this one later today or tomorrow when I can get to my computer
> 
> I have done breakfast at Garden Grill and it is sooooo good - Mickey Waffles with Nutella ganache for the win!
> 
> And great idea to organize a character meal for solo travelers!


Please add me to the list for this one!  Thanks.


----------



## Mickeymouseisking

TheMaxRebo said:


> *Facebook Group Link*
> 
> Hi everyone - sorry for the bit of delay but the Facebook Group is officially open for those that want to join there as well
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1866912033405448/



Go to join FB group. 
Find out I was @Dina444444’s camp counselor when she was here on a summer program 12 years ago!!!!

It’s A Small World After All


----------



## auntfrannie

Hello! I will be staying at the Boardwalk Inn (8/6 - 13).  I'm traveling solo and this is also my first Dis event.


----------



## wiihoo888

Reservation is booked! My husband and I (Mike and Lori) will be staying at French Quarter 8/7-8/11. We’re interested in quite a few of the ideas listed (Bucket Crawl, pre-party, trivia, Yehaa Bob, Disney Tour, Hoop dee Doo, Illuminations and Disney Springs lunch). Also interested in other bar/ lounge ideas, morning events and all things involving food

I just started listening to the podcast over the past two years, and have become hooked. Always have been hooked on Disney, and love that I have found others that love and want to talk about that love of Disney as much as me. I’m super new to the boards, and truly appreciate the kindness I’ve received since starting to chat here. Can’t wait to see you real soon!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wiihoo888 said:


> Reservation is booked! My husband and I (Mike and Lori) will be staying at French Quarter 8/7-8/11. We’re interested in quite a few of the ideas listed (Bucket Crawl, pre-party, trivia, Yehaa Bob, Disney Tour, Hoop dee Doo, Illuminations and Disney Springs lunch). Also interested in other bar/ lounge ideas, morning events and all things involving food
> 
> I just started listening to the podcast over the past two years, and have become hooked. Always have been hooked on Disney, and love that I have found others that love and want to talk about that love of Disney as much as me. I’m super new to the boards, and truly appreciate the kindness I’ve received since starting to chat here. Can’t wait to see you real soon!



Welcome to the boards!  Glad you are able to make the event!


----------



## dina444444

Mickeymouseisking said:


> Go to join FB group.
> Find out I was @Dina444444’s camp counselor when she was here on a summer program 12 years ago!!!!
> 
> It’s A Small World After All


It's so crazy how small the world really is!


----------



## Ron from Michigan

wiihoo888 said:


> Reservation is booked! My husband and I (Mike and Lori) will be staying at French Quarter 8/7-8/11. We’re interested in quite a few of the ideas listed (Bucket Crawl, pre-party, trivia, Yehaa Bob, Disney Tour, Hoop dee Doo, Illuminations and Disney Springs lunch). Also interested in other bar/ lounge ideas, morning events and all things involving food
> 
> I just started listening to the podcast over the past two years, and have become hooked. Always have been hooked on Disney, and love that I have found others that love and want to talk about that love of Disney as much as me. I’m super new to the boards, and truly appreciate the kindness I’ve received since starting to chat here. Can’t wait to see you real soon!




Welcome to the event.


----------



## pSTANchio

@TheMaxRebo put us down for the the gondola crawl!


----------



## disneyholic family

Mickeymouseisking said:


> Go to join FB group.
> Find out I was @Dina444444’s camp counselor when she was here on a summer program 12 years ago!!!!
> 
> It’s A Small World After All




that is an insanely small world!!!!  what are the odds???  

.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Seeing the list of potential meet ups, I would be interested in joining the Hoop Dee Do, Illuminations and Disney Springs Lunch.

As of now, I am going solo...but that may change.


----------



## SG131

1Grumpy9 said:


> Seeing the list of potential meet ups, I would be interested in joining the Hoop Dee Do, Illuminations and Disney Springs Lunch.
> 
> As of now, I am going solo...but that may change.


Welcome from another solo traveler in PA!


----------



## pSTANchio

@TheMaxRebo We've changed our stay at Pop Century from 8/5-8/13.


----------



## afan

Finally getting caught up after getting home late Saturday night from WDW.  I was good with leaving and wasn't excited about going back again so soon, but after being home for 3 days I'm ready to go back to the warmth and away from the job tomorrow 

I'm interested in Trivia, Yehaa Bob and mini golf.  And as I'm sure others are thinking, maybe some others once there's details about when/where.


----------



## k8Davies

I tried joining the FB group but haven’t got a response.

so now not sure if the admin is just over worked,  or I’m an idiot and did something wrong


----------



## disneyholic family

k8Davies said:


> I tried joining the FB group but haven’t got a response.
> 
> so now not sure if the admin is just over worked,  or I’m an idiot and did something wrong



Kate you are a member of the facebook group - i just looked and i see your name in the list of members
it shows you as having joined on monday...
i just sent you a FB friend request, so if you get someone with a really weird name, that's me   It's my real name, not Beth (which i use to make life easier for people).
And the cover picture of the singer - that's my daughter, MickeyMouseIsKing on the boards and in this thread.

.

.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

It sounds like the Unofficial Skyliner Crawl event won't happen since the Skyliner won't open until Fall 2019:

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...JTJbOOzMB9sjB8TA-T294Igwr1R-P0LtkMF_ayVvfRF6c


----------



## TheMaxRebo

***** UPDATE *****

Looks like the Bucket Crawl won't happen as Bob Chapeck just announced the Skyliner won't open until Fall of 2019 ... a bit surprising based on how far construction has come (they have already started testing some lines)

We'll have to figure out some other "crawl" type event




AMusicLifeForMe said:


> It sounds like the Unofficial Skyliner Crawl event won't happen since the Skyliner won't open until Fall 2019:
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...JTJbOOzMB9sjB8TA-T294Igwr1R-P0LtkMF_ayVvfRF6c


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> ***** UPDATE *****
> 
> Looks like the Bucket Crawl won't happen as Bob Chapeck just announced the Skyliner won't open until Fall of 2019 ... a bit surprising based on how far construction has come (they have already started testing some lines)
> 
> We'll have to figure out some other "crawl" type event


Maybe we can just do the good old monorail crawl.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> ***** UPDATE *****
> 
> Looks like the Bucket Crawl won't happen as Bob Chapeck just announced the Skyliner won't open until Fall of 2019 ... a bit surprising based on how far construction has come (they have already started testing some lines)
> 
> We'll have to figure out some other "crawl" type event


I found a video that I think the Tim Tracker did last year or earlier this year when he went on the first bus that he saw to a resort/theme park...We can maybe do our own version of this where we have no idea what resort we are going to after traveling on a bus to a park, but go to whatever bar and grill that is at the resort for the first bus we see? Yes...A lot of travel time, but sounds interesting.

We can do the famous and rather old monorail bar crawl, but doing something completely random sounds a lot more fun in my mind. 

Another option is doing a Boardwalk Area Pub Crawl.

Also, a Disney Springs Pub Crawl.

OR A Disney Springs Resorts Boat Pub Crawl.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> Maybe we can just do the good old monorail crawl.





AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I found a video that I think the Tim Tracker did last year or earlier this year when he went on the first bus that he saw to a resort/theme park...We can maybe do our own version of this where we have no idea what resort we are going to after traveling on a bus to a park, but go to whatever bar and grill that is at the resort for the first bus we see? Yes...A lot of travel time, but sounds interesting.
> 
> We can do the famous and rather old monorail bar crawl, but doing something completely random sounds a lot more fun in my mind.
> 
> Another option is doing a Boardwalk Area Pub Crawl.
> 
> Also, a Disney Springs Pub Crawl.
> 
> OR A Disney Springs Resorts Boat Pub Crawl.




Definitely can stick with the monorail - also fun at Trader Sam's

I'd be up for something that involves the Boardwalk as well as we haven't been to Abracadabar yet

Obviously a lot at Disney Springs too - maybe start at Springs and then hit up Boardwalk?


----------



## PrncessA

If we move to the monorail or Boardwalk area my party might be interested, I was NOT getting on the Skyliner!! LOL


----------



## rteetz

PrncessA said:


> If we move to the monorail or Boardwalk area my party might be interested, I was NOT getting on the Skyliner!! LOL


Just out of curiousity because this discussion fascinates me why wouldn’t you get on a gondola but would get on the monorail?


----------



## disneyholic family

rteetz said:


> Just out of curiousity because this discussion fascinates me why wouldn’t you get on a gondola but would get on the monorail?



because it's hanging down on a cable high up in the air...
true, the monorail's scary, but a gondola - that's nearly impossible for anyone with fear of heights...

.


----------



## rteetz

disneyholic family said:


> because it's hanging down on a cable high up in the air...
> true, the monorail's scary, but a gondola - that's nearly impossible for anyone with fear of heights...
> 
> .


I don’t have a fear of height but I feel a monorail wouldn’t be much different from gondola in terms of heights.


----------



## k8Davies

Oh poopies I only picked CBR as I was hedging my bets on it being open.

Might have to see about changing my reservation as I don’t fancy bussing it everywhere- wonder if I can change for BW or BC/YC.


----------



## Ron from Michigan

TheMaxRebo said:


> ***** UPDATE *****
> 
> Looks like the Bucket Crawl won't happen as Bob Chapeck just announced the Skyliner won't open until Fall of 2019 ... a bit surprising based on how far construction has come (they have already started testing some lines)
> 
> We'll have to figure out some other "crawl" type event




I think the delay is what to do with the people who pass out in the hot, humid summer in Florida with no air conditioning.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Ron from Michigan said:


> I think the delay is what to do with the people who pass out in the hot, humid summer in Florida with no air conditioning.



well, September is still pretty hot ... honestly not sure why it is taking them so long - unless they want the Riviera construction to be further along/done


----------



## wiihoo888

Just a heads up for the booking info post...we extended our stay by one day. Still at French Quarter, now 8/7-8/12. We’ll just have to bow plan Bucket List fun with no buckets


----------



## disneysteve

TheMaxRebo said:


> honestly not sure why it is taking them so long


I have no idea what all is involved in getting the system up and running from this point. I know they started the process of running cable this past weekend while we were there, starting at DHS. From what I understand, first they run a light wire and then use that to pull up the actual cables. Once those are up, they all need to be spliced together. And then I'm sure there's a bunch of testing and adjusting and safety checks and inspections and whatnot that has to happen before they can start running it with guests. It would have been nice to be able to check it out in August but it sounds like it will have to wait until the next visit.

I'm sure Disney wants it up and running before Galaxy's Edge opens to help move the crowds for that.


----------



## rteetz

disneysteve said:


> I have no idea what all is involved in getting the system up and running from this point. I know they started the process of running cable this past weekend while we were there, starting at DHS. From what I understand, first they run a light wire and then use that to pull up the actual cables. Once those are up, they all need to be spliced together. And then I'm sure there's a bunch of testing and adjusting and safety checks and inspections and whatnot that has to happen before they can start running it with guests. It would have been nice to be able to check it out in August but it sounds like it will have to wait until the next visit.
> 
> I'm sure Disney wants it up and running before Galaxy's Edge opens to help move the crowds for that.


Gondola systems typically go up very quick. Dopplemayr is an industry leader in this system and does these during the off season for ski resorts. Cables will be done by mid-late December. Testing will begin in January.


----------



## disneysteve

rteetz said:


> does these during the off season for ski resorts


To be fair, though, this system is far larger than your average ski lift at a resort. Plus, it's not being installed in a location that shuts down in the off season. They need to work around a very busy vacation complex. So I can understand it taking longer than that would. Still, if testing is on schedule to begin in January, I don't know what the delay is. Maybe they're concerned about testing it in all weather conditions, including the worst of the summer heat.


----------



## rteetz

disneysteve said:


> To be fair, though, this system is far larger than your average ski lift at a resort. Plus, it's not being installed in a location that shuts down in the off season. They need to work around a very busy vacation complex. So I can understand it taking longer than that would. Still, if testing is on schedule to begin in January, I don't know what the delay is. Maybe they're concerned about testing it in all weather conditions, including the worst of the summer heat.


I am not sure what the delay is but I don't think weather is the issue either. They have built these in warm climates as well.


----------



## Mickeymouseisking

rteetz said:


> I don’t have a fear of height but I feel a monorail wouldn’t be much different from gondola in terms of heights.



That’s because you don’t have a fear of heights . The monorail is on a concrete structure. A gondola is hanging down from a cable, swinging in the wind hanging by a thread...I’m freaking out just from thinking about it. 

And from a none phobic perspective, the lack of AC in Orlando, in a theme park that has constant breakdowns, does seem potentially dangerous to me.


----------



## disneyholic family

rteetz said:


> I don’t have a fear of height but I feel a monorail wouldn’t be much different from gondola in terms of heights.



well i didn't say i wasn't afraid of the monorail - i am (and don't go on it very often)....
but as mickeymouseisking pointed out, on the monorail, the vehicle is sitting on top of a concrete structure, not hanging down from a thin little cable, swinging in the breeze (or hurricane?)....

as for building it without A/C, i think they're going to have a few heat stroke people in there before long..
i live in a very hot climate and no one would ever consider building something like that without a/c (and we do have similar things - all with a/c)....
they claim there will be  a venting as it moves through the air....
really?  it's not moving that fast and orlando isn't exactly breezy (except during hurricanes)...
and by the way, what happens at 4 pm every single day?  i wouldn't want to be hanging in that thing when the afternoon sound and light show starts..

but don't get me started....  


.


----------



## rteetz

disneyholic family said:


> as for building it without A/C, i think they're going to have a few heat stroke people in there before long..
> i live in a very hot climate and no one would ever consider building something like that without a/c (and we do have similar things - all with a/c)....
> they claim there will be  a venting as it moves through the air....
> really?  it's not moving that fast and orlando isn't exactly breezy (except during hurricanes)...
> and by the way, what happens at 4 pm every single day?  i wouldn't want to be hanging in that thing when the afternoon sound and light show starts..
> 
> but don't get me started....
> 
> 
> .


I suggest some research on gondola systems. A/C in them is rare and needs a major power source. Some systems do charge the units as they pass through the station but it’s not that reliable. 

Gondolas have been constructed in places with similar climates to Florida without A/C and worked just fine. @TheMaxRebo has ridden one in Hong Kong I believe and they can get pretty warm and that system does not have A/C. 

You also won’t be in these for a long period of time. They will be moving at 11-12 MPH and constantly moving unlike a bus. If somewhere were to happen they have back up generators and the ability to manually pull you into the station so you won’t be stuck for hours or anything. 

Lightning is a question but these can run no problem in rain and even moderate to high winds.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneyholic family said:


> well i didn't say i wasn't afraid of the monorail - i am (and don't go on it very often)....
> but as mickeymouseisking pointed out, on the monorail, the vehicle is sitting on top of a concrete structure, not hanging down from a thin little cable, swinging in the breeze (or hurricane?)....
> 
> as for building it without A/C, i think they're going to have a few heat stroke people in there before long..
> i live in a very hot climate and no one would ever consider building something like that without a/c (and we do have similar things - all with a/c)....
> they claim there will be  a venting as it moves through the air....
> really?  it's not moving that fast and orlando isn't exactly breezy (except during hurricanes)...
> and by the way, what happens at 4 pm every single day?  i wouldn't want to be hanging in that thing when the afternoon sound and light show starts..
> 
> but don't get me started....
> 
> 
> .





rteetz said:


> I suggest some research on gondola systems. A/C in them is rare and needs a major power source. Some systems do charge the units as they pass through the station but it’s not that reliable.
> 
> Gondolas have been constructed in places with similar climates to Florida without A/C and worked just fine. @TheMaxRebo has ridden one in Hong Kong I believe and they can get pretty warm and that system does not have A/C.
> 
> You also won’t be in these for a long period of time. They will be moving at 11-12 MPH and constantly moving unlike a bus. If somewhere were to happen they have back up generators and the ability to manually pull you into the station so you won’t be stuck for hours or anything.
> 
> Lightning is a question but these can run no problem in rain and even moderate to high winds.




yes, i did ride one in Hong Kong - not as hot as Florida usually but just as humid and this was a rather long trip in the gondola - the ones at WDW won't be longer than like 5 minutes at a time

As for safety, gondola systems are very common in Switzerland and they did a study that found they were 3 times safer than trains 

Obviously if anyone doesn't want to ride them/doesn't feel safe in them that is totally understandable and up to them  .... I just have trouble thinking Disney didn't consider all the concerns people have raised here and other places before deciding to invest millions of dollars in the system


----------



## SG131

Just got my southwest flight for the way down to Florida. The starting prices for am prices was about $100 more than 2pm flight, so 2pm it is! Definitely some changes in my region since last time I booked a flight a few months ago and from last year. But half down half to go!


----------



## javaman

We may be out of luck for the Bucket crawl. I've read the Disney Skyliner should begin operation in the fall of 2019.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

javaman said:


> We may be out of luck for the Bucket crawl. I've read the Disney Skyliner should begin operation in the fall of 2019.



yeah, we were chatting about that above and I put a note in the post on the first page that this might now work

We have been discussing alternatives - thinking something that includes the Boardwalk with Abracadabar and Jelly Rolls could be fun ... or just a bar crawl around Disney Springs or around the Monorail Resorts ... or some combination (Starting at Disney Springs and going to the Boardwalk for example)


----------



## Cousin Orville

TheMaxRebo said:


> yes, i did ride one in Hong Kong - not as hot as Florida usually but just as humid and this was a rather long trip in the gondola - the ones at WDW won't be longer than like 5 minutes at a time
> 
> As for safety, gondola systems are very common in Switzerland and they did a study that found they were 3 times safer than trains
> 
> Obviously if anyone doesn't want to ride them/doesn't feel safe in them that is totally understandable and up to them  .... I just have trouble thinking Disney didn't consider all the concerns people have raised here and other places before deciding to invest millions of dollars in the system



We rode the system on Lantau Island (in Hong Kong).  It was hot in HK at the time, but neither of us gave much thought to the lack of A/C.  The ride definitely wasn't unpleasant.  I haven't compared average temps, but the 2 times I've been to HK felt hotter and more humid than even Orlando (if that's possible).  The one thing I clearly remember in HK is the extremely long lines the gondola system had.  We purchased the "Crystal Cab" to skip that line.   I'm guessing at it's busiest the line to get on the regular gondolas would be over an hour.  Just a guess.


----------



## javaman

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, we were chatting about that above and I put a note in the post on the first page that this might now work
> 
> We have been discussing alternatives - thinking something that includes the Boardwalk with Abracadabar and Jelly Rolls could be fun ... or just a bar crawl around Disney Springs or around the Monorail Resorts ... or some combination (Starting at Disney Springs and going to the Boardwalk for example)


thanks for the update. I'm flexible


----------



## Vernon Wolfe

I may change my reservation to the Gran Destino Tower at Coronado Springs since it sounds like that will open in July.  Just waiting for pricing to be released.


----------



## disneysteve

Vernon Wolfe said:


> I may change my reservation to the Gran Destino Tower at Coronado Springs since it sounds like that will open in July.  Just waiting for pricing to be released.


We were just there last week and that building is huge. I'm sure it will be beautiful inside.


----------



## rchristiansen

What about a Ferry Boat + Monorail Crawl?
Could go to Fort wilderness and Wilderness Lodge too?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rchristiansen said:


> What about a Ferry Boat + Monorail Crawl?
> Could go to Fort wilderness and Wilderness Lodge too?



That is a thought - Geyser Point is really nice for a drink.  Could start there and then go to boardwalk or something as well


----------



## PrncessA

rteetz said:


> Just out of curiousity because this discussion fascinates me why wouldn’t you get on a gondola but would get on the monorail?



I'm a contradiction, I know. I also can ride most roller coasters at Disney, although EE really freaks me out in multiple parts with the height. But the monorail gives me the perception of being secure, maybe it is the concrete pillars. Dangling in the air, nothing below me, never gonna happen. I rode the Ferris Wheel on Navy Pier in Chicago and sobbed the entire time and had a panic attack. You couldn't pay me enough to even consider riding the Fun Wheel at California Adventure, which happens to be one of my daughter's favorites. I think it has something to do with the movement and lack of security, although I almost had a panic attack at the Grand Canyon, and I wasn't moving.


----------



## PrncessA

@rteetz I also lost ALL interest in riding it after listening to them talk about it on the podcast! Hanging in the air with no AC sounds like torture to me!!! LOL


----------



## rteetz

PrncessA said:


> @rteetz I also lost ALL interest in riding it after listening to them talk about it on the podcast! Hanging in the air with no AC sounds like torture to me!!! LOL


I talked about this earlier in the thread but AC is rather uncommon and unreliable in these systems even in hot and humid climates.


----------



## disneyholic family

rteetz said:


> I suggest some research on gondola systems. A/C in them is rare and needs a major power source. Some systems do charge the units as they pass through the station but it’s not that reliable.
> 
> Gondolas have been constructed in places with similar climates to Florida without A/C and worked just fine. @TheMaxRebo has ridden one in Hong Kong I believe and they can get pretty warm and that system does not have A/C.
> 
> You also won’t be in these for a long period of time. They will be moving at 11-12 MPH and constantly moving unlike a bus. If somewhere were to happen they have back up generators and the ability to manually pull you into the station so you won’t be stuck for hours or anything.
> 
> Lightning is a question but these can run no problem in rain and even moderate to high winds.





TheMaxRebo said:


> yes, i did ride one in Hong Kong - not as hot as Florida usually but just as humid and this was a rather long trip in the gondola - the ones at WDW won't be longer than like 5 minutes at a time
> 
> As for safety, gondola systems are very common in Switzerland and they did a study that found they were 3 times safer than trains
> 
> Obviously if anyone doesn't want to ride them/doesn't feel safe in them that is totally understandable and up to them  .... I just have trouble thinking Disney didn't consider all the concerns people have raised here and other places before deciding to invest millions of dollars in the system



well it's ok....i probably won't be riding it regardless...
i was trying to remember how hot i felt when i was in HK, but it was a long long long time ago...
most of the times i was there was in the winter (when i was growing up)...
the one time i remember being there in the summer was when i was about 7 months pregnant, so my perception would have been off...
and i'm from a very hot climate, so hot climates don't phase me as much...
although orlando in the summer does sometimes push me to my limits....

i was discussing this with my son earlier today - he said the glass will be very different from what's used in a car, so it won't heat up the way a car does in the summer (where the temperature is deadly within less than 20 minutes)..
although he does think it will be uncomfortable for people if it breaks down and it's not clear how quickly they'll be able to get people off given that even a manual override can breakdown...but that said, he doesn't think it will kill anyone, just be very unpleasant...

but i don't want to argue....i just meant it as an interesting discussion....
in any case, i'm much more afraid of heights than i am of heat...
.

.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneyholic family said:


> well it's ok....i probably won't be riding it regardless...
> i was trying to remember how hot i felt when i was in HK, but it was a long long long time ago...
> most of the times i was there was in the winter (when i was growing up)...
> the one time i remember being there in the summer was when i was about 7 months pregnant, so my perception would have been off...
> and i'm from a very hot climate, so hot climates don't phase me as much...
> although orlando in the summer does sometimes push me to my limits....
> 
> i was discussing this with my son earlier today - he said the glass will be very different from what's used in a car, so it won't heat up the way a car does in the summer (where the temperature is deadly within less than 20 minutes)..
> although he does think it will be uncomfortable for people if it breaks down and it's not clear how quickly they'll be able to get people off given that even a manual override can breakdown...but that said, he doesn't think it will kill anyone, just be very unpleasant...
> 
> but i don't want to argue....i just meant it as an interesting discussion....
> in any case, i'm much more afraid of heights than i am of heat...
> .
> 
> .




No worries!  And we may be a bit defensive as this topic has come up a lot in other threads and on Facebook - and there it was much more people wanting to argue 

There is supposed to be a reflective coating and venting for passive cooling - and there is at least one back up system should the main system shut down so chance of being truly stuck I think is pretty low.  

Guess we will just have to wait until they are up and running to see how things really are though


----------



## dina444444

Bought my airfare, $237 RT from LAX. Can’t beat that.


----------



## disneyholic family

dina444444 said:


> Bought my airfare, $237 RT from LAX. Can’t beat that.



wow that's incredibly inexpensive from california!!!

.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> Bought my airfare, $237 RT from LAX. Can’t beat that.



Great rate!  Just looking and we are actually similar, but only from Washington DC to MCO


----------



## dina444444

disneyholic family said:


> wow that's incredibly inexpensive from california!!!
> 
> .


I know! I normally never book airfare this early (I’m notorious for waiting till like 3-6 weeks before to try and get the best price) but this was too good of a fare for regular economy on American to pass up.


----------



## Aerin75

PrncessA said:


> I'm a contradiction, I know. I also can ride most roller coasters at Disney, although EE really freaks me out in multiple parts with the height. But the monorail gives me the perception of being secure, maybe it is the concrete pillars. Dangling in the air, nothing below me, never gonna happen. I rode the Ferris Wheel on Navy Pier in Chicago and sobbed the entire time and had a panic attack. You couldn't pay me enough to even consider riding the Fun Wheel at California Adventure, which happens to be one of my daughter's favorites. I think it has something to do with the movement and lack of security, although I almost had a panic attack at the Grand Canyon, and I wasn't moving.


I'm afraid of heights, but I've decided it stems from a fear of being a klutz.  The monorail or a plane doesn't bother me because like you said - I'm enclosed and feel secure because I can't trip and fall off something.  Escalators....I'm afraid I'm going to go straight over the rail or trip down them.
I have a t-shirt that summed up the Grand Canyon for me.  I hiked the Grand Canyon...from my car door to the guard rail.  (Although I didn't even get that close to the guard rail.)


----------



## pSTANchio

dina444444 said:


> Bought my airfare, $237 RT from LAX. Can’t beat that.



Wow! I'm still waiting on Southwest. Just booked one-way from LGB (Long Beach) to MCO for $188. Waiting for the return days to open up in about a week to buy the other way.

@dina444444 which airline?


----------



## dina444444

pSTANchio said:


> Wow! I'm still waiting on Southwest. Just booked one-way from LGB (Long Beach) to MCO for $188. Waiting for the return days to open up in about a week to buy the other way.
> 
> @dina444444 which airline?


American direct flights out of LAX. Leaving 8/6 in the afternoon and coming home 8/12 in the afternoon/evening. I think the days of the week did make a difference.


----------



## pSTANchio

dina444444 said:


> American direct flights out of LAX. Leaving 8/6 in the afternoon and coming home 8/12 in the afternoon/evening. I think the days of the week did make a difference.



Great! I see it. I might switch over to LAX. We try our best to avoid it if at all possible but the savings are too good.


----------



## dina444444

pSTANchio said:


> Great! I see it. I might switch over to LAX. We try our best to avoid it if at all possible but the savings are too good.


I live pretty close to LAX so it’s my first choice airport. I’ve only flown into Long Beach once but it was on a direct jet blue flight from JFK for work cause it was significantly cheaper then flying into LAX.


----------



## disneyholic family

dina444444 said:


> American direct flights out of LAX. Leaving 8/6 in the afternoon and coming home 8/12 in the afternoon/evening. I think the days of the week did make a difference.




it's amazing that it's on american!! 
i'll buy our tickets at the last minute probably...
but whenever i buy them, it will probably cost us about $2,000/person for economy....if i'm lucky!...
i think that deserves another of these icons...  ...or really several of those...     

.


----------



## dina444444

disneyholic family said:


> it's amazing that it's on american!!
> i'll buy our tickets at the last minute probably...
> but whenever i buy them, it will probably cost us about $2,000/person for economy....if i'm lucky!...
> i think that deserves another of these icons...  ...or really several of those...
> 
> .


Eeks, hopefully you’ll get lucky and get something a little more affordable.


----------



## disneyholic family

dina444444 said:


> Eeks, hopefully you’ll get lucky and get something a little more affordable.



the current price i think is actually around $1800 to MCO via NYC....
but i'll wait anyway.....no need to buy this far in advance for such a horrible rate!!

the problem is it's the summer...if it were the winter, it would be half that!!! or even less...

but it's worth it to finally be there for a dis/podcast event!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

.


----------



## disneysteve

Aerin75 said:


> I hiked the Grand Canyon...from my car door to the guard rail. (Although I didn't even get that close to the guard rail.)


Here's a shot of me at the Grand Canyon last year. Clearly, I will not be afraid of the gondolas.


----------



## 115belladonna

TheMaxRebo said:


> *Who is staying where/when?*
> 
> *All Stars Movies:*
> - @mcnealrkn - 8/6 - 8/13
> - @Michele&Jessica (Michele) - 8/3 - 8/13
> 
> 
> *Animal Kingdom Lodge:*
> - @TheMaxRebo (Phil) and wife (Judi) - 8/11 - 8/13
> - @Nanb and sister - 8/8 - 8/12
> - @Gehrig1B (Gene) and wife (Becky) - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @isabellea with husband and 2 daughters (7 and 9) - but solo for the party) - 8/10 - 8/12
> - @3cmom and husband and son (10) - 8/8 - 8/12
> - @Ron from Michigan and wife (Tina) - for the week
> 
> 
> *Art of Animation:*
> - @czechplz with 3 other adults - 8/5 - 8/13 (for now)
> 
> 
> *Bay Lake Tower:*
> - @apurplebrat - 8/7 - 8/13 (split stay with Beach Club Villas)
> - @Carma3 with sister (@ewrtomco) and mother (Rose) - 8/6 -8/12
> 
> 
> *Beach Club Villas:*
> - @apurplebrat - 8/7 - 8/13 (split stay with Bay Lake Tower)
> 
> 
> *Boardwalk Inn & Villas:*
> - @bartleyosu (Crystal) at Villas - 8/5 -8/12 (for now, may switch to POP)
> - @auntfrannie at Inn - 8/6 - 8/13
> 
> 
> *Caribbean Beach Resort:*
> - @k8Davies - 8/6 - 8/12
> 
> 
> *Contemporary:*
> - @Cousin Orville - 8/8 - 8/11
> - @ChimneyJim (Michael) and wife (Susana) and son (11) and daughter (10) - 8/6 - 8/11
> - @Ladyfish77 and husband and son (23) - 8/10 - 8/11
> - @rchristiansen (Becky) and husband (Jeff) and daughter (16) - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @Aerin75 (Carrie) and Roomie - 88/ - 8/11
> - @Ravens girl - 8/6 - 8/12 (Kay-Marie)
> 
> 
> *Grand Floridian:*
> 
> 
> *Polynesian:*
> - @AMusicLifeForMe and his Dad - 8/7 - 8/12
> 
> 
> *Port Orleans FQ:*
> - @thiabelle (Cynthia) and her daughter (18) - 8/7 - 8/11
> - @wiihoo888 (Lori) and her Husband (Mike) - 8/7 - 8/11
> 
> 
> *Port Orleans Riverside:*
> - @PrncessA with family and friends - 8/3 - 8/11
> - @Idaho Mouse - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @Vernon Wolfe - 8/6 - 8/13 (hasn't booked yet)
> 
> 
> *POP Century:*
> - @TheMaxRebo (Phil) and wife (Judi) - 8/6 - 8/11
> - @SG131 (solo) - 8/3 - 8-12
> - @wnwardii - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @afan - 8/7 - 8/12
> - @dkrauss (Doug) and wife (Donna) - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @disneyholic family (Beth) and daughter @Mickeymouseisking (Chani) - 8/4 - 8/13 (though may do split with BLT)
> - @Malia78 - 8/6 - 8/11
> - @gberg (Glen) - 8/3 - 8/11
> - @WorldExplorer - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @javaman - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @pSTANchio and wife (Grace) - 8/6 - 8/13
> - @Sylver - 8/5 - 8/13
> 
> 
> *Saratoga Springs:*
> - @dina444444 (for now) - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @CynthiaC925 - 8/7 - 8/12
> - @skittles67 (Prescilla) and her Husband (Tim) - 8/10 - 8/17
> 
> 
> *Shades of Green:*
> - @Ladyfish77 and husband and son (23) - 8/3 - 8/10
> - @115belladonna - 8/7 -8/19
> 
> 
> *Yact Club:*
> - @MaryKatesMom (Beth) and her husband (Dave) - 8/8 - 8/11
> 
> 
> *Wilderness Lodge/Copper Creek:*
> - @sbenemerito (Shanda) husband (Alvin) and sons AJ (16) and Dylan (13)
> 
> 
> *Off Property:*
> - @Enorto1 and her mom - 8/6 - 8/13 (Wyndham Bonnet Creek)
> - @disneysteve and wife and daughter (23) - TBD
> - @datadoc_5 and wife - moving to area in December
> - @NeuroCindy
> - @1Grumpy9 - 8/8 - 8/12 or 8/13
> 
> 
> 
> *Car Pool Information:
> 
> Potential drivers:*
> @dina444444 @wnwardii @AMusicLifeForMe @NeuroCindy @Vernon Wolfe @Aerin75 @thiabelle


----------



## 115belladonna

Hello, can you fix my dates, please? I will be departing on 08/12 not 08/19. I would also like to add that I would be interested in activities with other solos and I will be interested in character or non character breakfast and dinner. Either way, if it's food just put my name on the list.


----------



## wiihoo888

PrncessA said:


> I'm a contradiction, I know. I also can ride most roller coasters at Disney, although EE really freaks me out in multiple parts with the height. But the monorail gives me the perception of being secure, maybe it is the concrete pillars. Dangling in the air, nothing below me, never gonna happen. I rode the Ferris Wheel on Navy Pier in Chicago and sobbed the entire time and had a panic attack. You couldn't pay me enough to even consider riding the Fun Wheel at California Adventure, which happens to be one of my daughter's favorites. I think it has something to do with the movement and lack of security, although I almost had a panic attack at the Grand Canyon, and I wasn't moving.


Had one at Grand Canyon myself. Vertigo gets me more than the fear of heights. Felt like I was going to get sucked down jnto the canyon, the closer I got to the edge. Yikes!


----------



## pSTANchio

disneyholic family said:


> the current price i think is actually around $1800 to MCO via NYC....
> but i'll wait anyway.....no need to buy this far in advance for such a horrible rate!!
> 
> the problem is it's the summer...if it were the winter, it would be half that!!! or even less...
> 
> but it's worth it to finally be there for a dis/podcast event!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> .



If these flight options are okay, it looks like it's around the same price as ours from LAX to MCO: Google Flights JFK to MCO.


----------



## pSTANchio

dina444444 said:


> I live pretty close to LAX so it’s my first choice airport. I’ve only flown into Long Beach once but it was on a direct jet blue flight from JFK for work cause it was significantly cheaper then flying into LAX.



BTW, thanks a bunch for this! We ended up booking AA instead! Red eye to save a night and leaving on 8/13.


----------



## dina444444

pSTANchio said:


> BTW, thanks a bunch for this! We ended up booking AA instead! Red eye to save a night and leaving on 8/13.


No problem! Glad I was  able to help. I typically do the red eye but after 6 WDW trips with red eyes in the last 2.5 years my body is saying no more lol


----------



## Mickeymouseisking

dina444444 said:


> No problem! Glad I was  able to help. I typically do the red eye but after 6 WDW trips with red eyes in the last 2.5 years my body is saying no more lol



6 trips in 2.5 years!!!! So lucky


----------



## disneyholic family

pSTANchio said:


> If these flight options are okay, it looks like it's around the same price as ours from LAX to MCO: Google Flights JFK to MCO.



we're flying in from israel so it costs a kings ransom in the summer.
in the winter, there are lots of flights for as little as $800 per person, but in the summer the cheapest you can get is about $1600 per person and that's going via moscow or kiev or warsaw....no thanks...(and that's to new york, so probably another $200 to get to orlando)..

we typically fly via NYC (either JFK or newark) and then jet blue down to orlando..
occasionally, when we fly to detroit (where i'm from originally), we fly via amsterdam (klm to amsterdam, delta amsterdam to detroit)...
that's not a bad connection to detroit, but to MCO it's not good and it costs just as much as going non-stop to NYC and then on down to MCO...

there's an option of flying non-stop to miami, but then the connection from miami to orlando isn't great at the time the flight gets into miami.
theoretically, i could rent a car in miami and drive the 4 hours or whatever it is to orlando, but after a 13 hour flight, i wouldn't dare attempt it (though i know some Brits who regularly do this - can't imagine how they don't end up in an accident and driving on the wrong side of the street to boot)..

.


----------



## disneyholic family

disneysteve said:


> Here's a shot of me at the Grand Canyon last year. Clearly, I will not be afraid of the gondolas.




OMG - i'm nervous just looking at the picture!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

.


----------



## dina444444

Mickeymouseisking said:


> 6 trips in 2.5 years!!!! So lucky



3 of them were in 2018 alone lol WDW is basically the only place I've vacationed in the last 2.5 years besides going on PCC 6.0, but that trip included a pre stay at WDW.


----------



## dina444444

disneyholic family said:


> we're flying in from israel so it costs a kings ransom in the summer.
> in the winter, there are lots of flights for as little as $800 per person, but in the summer the cheapest you can get is about $1600 per person and that's going via moscow or kiev or warsaw....no thanks...(and that's to new york, so probably another $200 to get to orlando)..
> 
> we typically fly via NYC (either JFK or newark) and then jet blue down to orlando..
> occasionally, when we fly to detroit (where i'm from originally), we fly via amsterdam (klm to amsterdam, delta amsterdam to detroit)...
> that's not a bad connection to detroit, but to MCO it's not good and it costs just as much as going non-stop to NYC and then on down to MCO...
> 
> there's an option of flying non-stop to miami, but then the connection from miami to orlando isn't great at the time the flight gets into miami.
> theoretically, i could rent a car in miami and drive the 4 hours or whatever it is to orlando, but after a 13 hour flight, i wouldn't dare attempt it (though i know some Brits who regularly do this - can't imagine how they don't end up in an accident and driving on the wrong side of the street to boot)..
> 
> .


Flight prices is one of the reasons I am going to try and do birthright before 2022 since the rules for prior tour visits and age keep changing. It wasn't originally in the cards after going on that 2006 trip.


----------



## wiihoo888

Just saw that there is a new World of Animation night show starting in HS May 2019. I definitely want to see this while we are there in August. Not sure if there will be any dessert events for it, or if we would want to get a group together, but I am pencilling it in in my itinerary wish list


https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ebration/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q1wo1115181121180028C


----------



## dina444444

wiihoo888 said:


> Just saw that there is a new World of Animation night show starting in HS May 2019. I definitely want to see this while we are there in August. Not sure if there will be any dessert events for it, or if we would want to get a group together, but I am pencilling it in in my itinerary wish list
> 
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ebration/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q1wo1115181121180028C


I have a feeling this is replaced Disney Movie Magic which is shown before the fireworks.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> I have a feeling this is replaced Disney Movie Magic which is shown before the fireworks.


Maybe, I’m thinking it may be the permanent show though. They didn’t make much to do about Movie Magic when that debuted.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wiihoo888 said:


> Just saw that there is a new World of Animation night show starting in HS May 2019. I definitely want to see this while we are there in August. Not sure if there will be any dessert events for it, or if we would want to get a group together, but I am pencilling it in in my itinerary wish list
> 
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ebration/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q1wo1115181121180028C




Saw that too and definitely would like to see it - even if just a small thing trying to organize amongst the people that will be there on a given night it would be good


----------



## Carma3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Saw that too and definitely would like to see it - even if just a small thing trying to organize amongst the people that will be there on a given night it would be good


 
I would also be interested in this along with ewrtomco and our mother.


----------



## Carma3

disneyholic family said:


> we're flying in from israel so it costs a kings ransom in the summer.
> in the winter, there are lots of flights for as little as $800 per person, but in the summer the cheapest you can get is about $1600 per person and that's going via moscow or kiev or warsaw....no thanks...(and that's to new york, so probably another $200 to get to orlando)..
> 
> we typically fly via NYC (either JFK or newark) and then jet blue down to orlando..
> occasionally, when we fly to detroit (where i'm from originally), we fly via amsterdam (klm to amsterdam, delta amsterdam to detroit)...
> that's not a bad connection to detroit, but to MCO it's not good and it costs just as much as going non-stop to NYC and then on down to MCO...
> 
> there's an option of flying non-stop to miami, but then the connection from miami to orlando isn't great at the time the flight gets into miami.
> theoretically, i could rent a car in miami and drive the 4 hours or whatever it is to orlando, but after a 13 hour flight, i wouldn't dare attempt it (though i know some Brits who regularly do this - can't imagine how they don't end up in an accident and driving on the wrong side of the street to boot)..
> 
> .



I'm just tired reading this.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Just thought I would share that they have announced some of the details related to Mickey and Minnie's Suprise Celebration that will be going on in the Magic Kingdom starting on January 18th.  The article doesn't mention an end date but I am seeing September 30th as the date - meaning this will be going on while we ware there for the event!

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...-coming-to-the-magic-kingdom-january-2019.htm

*Mickey & Minnie’s Surprise Celebration will honor Mickey and Minnie Mouse, with new entertainment, merchandise and specialty food and beverages at Magic Kingdom beginning January 18 2019.*

Here is a run-down of the new character experiences coming to the Magic Kingdom.


Mickey and Minnie will greet guests together inside Town Square Theater, wearing all-new, colorful outfits for their special celebration.
Guests will enjoy Celebration Station inside Town Square Theater, where they may sign a guestbook to let Mickey and Minnie know, personally, how much fun they had during the party.
An all-new song, “It’s a Good Time,” will play several times daily as part of the new “Move It! Shake It! MousekeDance It! Street Party.” During this high-energy bash, singing hosts will invite guests to join in the fun with Disney pals including Donald Duck, Daisy Duck, Goofy, and many others.
Mickey’s beloved dog, Pluto, will meet guests under the big top at Pete’s Silly Sideshow in Storybook Circus.



Obviously not a ton of stuff to make an entire event out of or anything, but thought it might be fun to organize getting a group picture with Mickey and Minnie in their celebration outfits!


----------



## disneyholic family

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just thought I would share that they have announced some of the details related to Mickey and Minnie's Suprise Celebration that will be going on in the Magic Kingdom starting on January 18th.  The article doesn't mention an end date but I am seeing September 30th as the date - meaning this will be going on while we ware there for the event!
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...-coming-to-the-magic-kingdom-january-2019.htm
> 
> *Mickey & Minnie’s Surprise Celebration will honor Mickey and Minnie Mouse, with new entertainment, merchandise and specialty food and beverages at Magic Kingdom beginning January 18 2019.*
> 
> Here is a run-down of the new character experiences coming to the Magic Kingdom.
> 
> 
> Mickey and Minnie will greet guests together inside Town Square Theater, wearing all-new, colorful outfits for their special celebration.
> Guests will enjoy Celebration Station inside Town Square Theater, where they may sign a guestbook to let Mickey and Minnie know, personally, how much fun they had during the party.
> An all-new song, “It’s a Good Time,” will play several times daily as part of the new “Move It! Shake It! MousekeDance It! Street Party.” During this high-energy bash, singing hosts will invite guests to join in the fun with Disney pals including Donald Duck, Daisy Duck, Goofy, and many others.
> Mickey’s beloved dog, Pluto, will meet guests under the big top at Pete’s Silly Sideshow in Storybook Circus.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously not a ton of stuff to make an entire event out of or anything, but thought it might be fun to organize getting a group picture with Mickey and Minnie in their celebration outfits!




a group picture with the big cheese and his main squeeze sounds like a lot of fun!!!


.
.


----------



## Ravens girl

MaxRebo can you please add me to the Garden Grill breakfast group?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> Obviously not a ton of stuff to make an entire event out of or anything, but thought it might be fun to organize getting a group picture with Mickey and Minnie in their celebration outfits!


I like the thought...My only question would be, how many people does Disney allow in the room?


----------



## hertamaniac

disneysteve said:


> Here's a shot of me at the Grand Canyon last year. Clearly, I will not be afraid of the gondolas.



I couldn't do that and get queasy just looking at your photo!  But, we did the gondala/tramway at Sandia Peak in NM which went up to ~10,000 feet.  It was pretty intimidating as we looked down hundreds of feet to a TWA plane crash from the 1950's; As such, I think we can manage the WDW gondolas.


----------



## wiihoo888

One more thought for something to do. The Lion King opens July 19th of next year. I have never been to the Disney Springs AMC before, but I have heard it is pretty cool place. Cool in more ways than one in the beginning of August. Lol! Not sure if anyone else may wat to go, but I’d be up for it, especially in the heat of the afternoon on a non-park day


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

wiihoo888 said:


> One more thought for something to do. The Lion King opens July 19th of next year. I have never been to the Disney Springs AMC before, but I have heard it is pretty cool place. Cool in more ways than one in the beginning of August. Lol! Not sure if anyone else may wat to go, but I’d be up for it, especially in the heat of the afternoon on a non-park day


I would like this idea, but I'm sure I would have probably seen the Lion King movie 5-7 times before the event even begins.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wiihoo888 said:


> One more thought for something to do. The Lion King opens July 19th of next year. I have never been to the Disney Springs AMC before, but I have heard it is pretty cool place. Cool in more ways than one in the beginning of August. Lol! Not sure if anyone else may wat to go, but I’d be up for it, especially in the heat of the afternoon on a non-park day



Not a bad idea (though I have gone on record as having no interest in seeing this movie - but I know a bunch of others are) and there is talk of a meet up at Disney Springs for lunch, etc. as well - maybe could combine them (or like 2 separate, but coordinated, events)


----------



## wiihoo888

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I would like this idea, but I'm sure I would have probably seen the Lion King movie 5-7 times before the event even begins.


Lol! Completely understand. It looks amazing


----------



## wiihoo888

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not a bad idea (though I have gone on record as having no interest in seeing this movie - but I know a bunch of others are) and there is talk of a meet up at Disney Springs for lunch, etc. as well - maybe could combine them (or like 2 separate, but coordinated, events)


I like the coordinated/separate Springs idea. Would make for a great day in an area with sooo much to see....and eat


----------



## TheMaxRebo

**** UPDATE POST *****

Hi everyone!

First, wanted to wish everyone that celebrates a wonderful Thanksgiving Holiday and best of luck to all who have braved Black Friday shopping!!!!

Just wanted to provide a quick update as it has been a little while and there have been some changes/additions

First, as always, give a quick glance at your info in the first couple of posts and let me know if anything is wrong/needs to be updated

Second, as most of you likely know, at the Destination D event Disney announced that the Skyliner won't be open until Fall 2019 - so that means we cannot plan on the "Bucket Crawl" as an event.  I have updated that event to be a "Bar Crawl" with several options below for what we could do - as we get closer we can take a poll as to what people want to do.

Third, there are a few new events added:
- *World of Animation Nighttime Show Group Viewing:* A new nighttime show will premier in 2019 at DHS - The World of Animation. Join fellow DISers as we view this new show in a group!
- *Group Photo with Mickey and Minnie in their 90th Birthday Outfits: *To celebrate Mickey's (and Minnie's 90th birthday) Mickey and Minnie will greet guests together inside Town Square Theater, wearing all-new, colorful outfits for their special celebration .... let's get a group together for a group photo!
- *Go see the "Live Action" Lion King at the AMC at Disney Springs:* note, this has been added as "part b" to the Lunch at Disney Springs event as the idea will be to coordinate day/times so people can to both, but people can elect to do only one of the two as well

Lastly - I believe it will be early February that people will be able to book ADRs (180 days out) so I will target the end of January for getting some basic planning done - really just the ones that will require booking ADRs (Hoop Dee Doo, etc.)

Thanks!


----------



## k8Davies

TheMaxRebo said:


> Lastly - I believe it will be early February that people will be able to book ADRs (180 days out) so I will target the end of January for getting some basic planning done - really just the ones that will require booking ADRs (Hoop Dee Doo, etc.)



I have a alert in my diary for when I can book ADRs.

although I’m still after a breakfast buddy on the 7th was thinking in MK then walking over to
The Contemporary for 10am registration.

But as you guys do your tickets differently (mines a hopper pass for the length on my trip so can go to any park any day) and peeps might not want to start there ticket then, I would consider breakfast round the monorail loop. 

Basically I want food then registration as need to keep my strength up for all the fun lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

k8Davies said:


> I have a alert in my diary for when I can book ADRs.
> 
> although I’m still after a breakfast buddy on the 7th was thinking in MK then walking over to
> The Contemporary for 10am registration.
> 
> But as you guys do your tickets differently (mines a hopper pass for the length on my trip so can go to any park any day) and peeps might not want to start there ticket then, I would consider breakfast round the monorail loop.
> 
> Basically I want food then registration as need to keep my strength up for all the fun lol



We might be up for that - we don't have our days planned out yet - we get in on the 6th and will want to register as early as we can.  We are staying at POP - so can head to MK and go from there.  I would be interested in breakfast at the Plaza if it is still being offered

I can add this as an official event if you want - and do breakfast somewhere either in MK or around it and then go to registration as a group


----------



## wiihoo888

TheMaxRebo said:


> *Meet Up Ideas:*
> 
> *Bar Crawl:
> *
> _Note: this was originally the Skyliner Bucket Crawl, but Disney has announced the official opening as "Fall 2019" so we can't expect to be able to ride it. _
> 
> *Option 1: Skyliner "Bucket Crawl" if open, to include a meal at Sebastien's Bistro at Caribbean Beach
> 
> Option 2: Monorail Crawl: Can also include a stop at Geyser Point at Wilderness Lodge
> 
> Option 3: Disney Springs Crawl: Stopping at some of the best places for a drink at Disney Springs
> 
> Option 4: Boardwalk - including Abracadabar and Jelly Rolls
> 
> Option 5: Combination of the above, likely to end at the Boardwalk/Jelly Rolls*
> 
> _Interested_:
> - @TheMaxRebo and wife
> - @Cousin Orville
> - @disneyholic family (Beth - if she can conquer her fears) and daughter @Mickeymouseisking (Chani)
> - @MaryKatesMom and her husband
> - @k8Davies
> - @dina444444
> - @wnwardii
> - @SG131
> - @3cmom and husband and son (10)
> - @gberg
> - @WorldExplorer
> - @javaman
> - @Vernon Wolfe
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @AMusicLifeForMe and Dad
> - @skittles67 and her Husband
> - @bartleyosu
> - @thiabelle and her daughter
> - @rchristiansen and husband
> - @Sylver
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> - @pSTANchio and wife
> 
> 
> *Pre-Party Meet-Up:*
> Either at Victoria Falls Lounge at animal Kingdom Lodge or Nomad Lounge in Animal Kingdom (or both depending on interest)
> 
> Interested:
> - @Tiggerette
> - @TheMaxRebo and wife
> - @AMusicLifeForMe and his dad
> - @Cousin Orville
> - @Nanb and sister
> - @MaryKatesMom and her husband
> - @k8Davies
> - @bartleyosu
> - @dina444444
> - @disneyholic family (Beth) and daughter @Mickeymouseisking (Chani)
> - @Ladyfish77 and husband and son (23)
> - @wnwardii
> - @SG131
> - @gberg
> - @isabellea
> - @Ron from Michigan and wife
> - @dkrauss and wife
> - @WorldExplorer
> - @Malia78
> - @115belladonna
> - @Gehrig1B and wife
> - @Carma3 with sister (@ewrtomco) and mother
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @skittles67 and her Husband
> - @Aerin75 and Roomie
> - @JLoinDisney and her Husband
> - @rchristiansen and husband and daughter
> - @Sylver
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> 
> 
> *Trivia Contest*
> Potentially at the Beach Club where it was held in the past on Mon, Wed, and Fridays
> 
> Interested:
> - @Ravens girl
> - @disneyholic family and daughter @Mickeymouseisking
> - @afan
> - @dina444444
> - @wnwardii
> - @NeuroCindy
> - @Carma3 with sister (@ewrtomco) and mother
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @Aerin75 and Roomie
> - @bartleyosu
> - @rchristiansen and husband and daughter
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> - @afan
> 
> 
> *Yehaa Bob:*
> Catch Yehaa Bob Jackson as he rocks the Roost with his wacky piano playing and singing.  His performances are typically _Wednesday_ through _Saturday_ at 8:30 p.m. and 10:30 p.m.
> 
> Interested:
> - @disneyholic family and daughter @Mickeymouseisking
> - @TheMaxRebo and his wife
> - @k8Davies
> - @Nanb and Melody
> - @PrncessA and family
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @Ravens girl
> - @Sylver
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> - @afan
> 
> 
> *Universal Day:*
> Coordinated trip over to the dark side to enjoy Harry Potter Land with other fans - targeting August 6th for this event.  Reach out to @czechplz
> 
> Interested:
> - @czechplz and 3 other adults
> - @bartleyosu
> - @sbenemerito (Shanda) husband and sons (16 and 13)
> - @NeuroCindy
> - @travelinjenn and husband (though don't arrive utnil the 7th)
> - @Malia78
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @thiabelle and her daughter
> - @pSTANchio and his wife
> 
> 
> *Miniature Golf Tournament:*
> Come compete with other DISers in a game of skill, luck, and fun - hosted by @AMusicLifeForMe
> 
> Interested:
> - @AMusicLifeForMe
> - @rchristiansen and husband and daughter
> - @SG131
> - @3cmom and husband and son (10)
> - @disneyholic family and her daughter @Mickeymouseisking
> - @dina444444
> - @k8Davies
> - @Malia78
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @afan
> 
> 
> *A Disney Tour:*
> As a group, experience a behind the scenes tour that Disney offers.  Possible tours include Keys to the Kingdom or the Up Close with Rhinos Tour
> 
> Interested:
> - @rchristiansen and husband and daughter
> - @dina444444
> - @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking
> - @TheMaxRebo and his wife
> - @wnwardii
> - @Nanb and Melody
> - @sbenemerito husband and sons (16 and 13)
> - @WorldExplorer
> - @115belladonna
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @pSTANchio and his wife
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> 
> 
> *Teen Meet-up:*
> Opportunity for teens that are coming to get away from the old folks and have fun with others their own age.  @rchristiansen will lead the organization of this!
> 
> Interested:
> - @rchristiansen's daughter Stephanie (16)
> - @sbenemerito (Shanda)'s and sons AJ (16) and Dylan(13)
> 
> 
> *Hoop Dee Doo Review:*
> A hilarious, high-spirited hootenanny the whole family will enjoy, accompanied by a finger-lickin’ countrified feast.
> 
> Interested:
> - @TheMaxRebo and his wife
> - @dina444444
> - @SG131
> - @wnwardii
> - @k8Davies
> - @PrncessA and family
> - @WorldExplorer
> - @115belladonna
> - @Vernon Wolfe
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @AMusicLifeForMe and Dad
> - @skittles67 and her Husband
> - @Aerin75 and Roomie
> - @Ron from Michigan and wife
> - @JLoinDisney
> - @Ravens girl
> - @Sylver
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> - @1Grumpy9
> 
> 
> _*Kennedy Space Center Trip:*_
> To see the Atlantis Exhibit - organized by @Vernon Wolfe
> 
> Interested:
> - @Vernon Wolfe
> - @czechplz and 3 other adults
> 
> 
> *Illuminations Viewing:*
> This fan favorite nighttime show at EPCOT will be going away, so join fellow DISers to say goodbye.  Could include the formal EPCOT Dessert Party or a less formal get together
> 
> Interested:
> - @Ron from Michigan
> - @dina444444
> - @TheMaxRebo and wife
> - @Aerin75 and Roomie
> - @rchristiansen and husband and daughter
> - @gberg
> - @Carma3 and @ewrtomco and their mom
> - @Sylver
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> - @1Grumpy9
> 
> 
> *Disney Springs: part a) Lunch .... part b) viewing of The Lion King at AMC Theaters:*
> Meet up in Disney Springs and join other DISers for lunch (likely either Homecomin' or Raglan Road).  Additionally, a group will then go to the AMC Theater at Disney Springs to see the new "live action" Lion King movie
> 
> Date to be determined but might work nice on Saturday the 10th for mid-day activity before the party that night) - and the idea is for people to participate in either or both, but coordinate timing so people can attend both if interested
> 
> Interested in Lunch:
> - @Ron from Michigan
> - @Carma3 and @ewrtomco and their mom
> - @Ravens girl (if at Raglan Road)
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> - @1Grumpy9
> 
> Interested in the Movie:
> - @wiihoo888
> - @AMusicLifeForMe
> 
> 
> *Garden Grill Solo Travelers Breakfast*
> Traveling solo and interested in doing a Character Meet but concerned about doing one by yourself?  Then this is the event for you!  Contact @afan if interested
> 
> Interested:
> - @afan
> - @Sylver
> - @115belladonna (good for character or non; breakfast or dinner)
> - @Ravens girl
> 
> 
> *World of Animation Night Time Show Viewing*
> A new nighttime show will premier in 2019 at DHS - The World of Animation.  Join fellow DISers as we view this new show in a group!
> 
> Interested:
> - @TheMaxRebo and his wife
> - @wiihoo888
> - @Carma3, @ewrtomco and their mother
> 
> 
> *Group Photo with Mickey and Minnie in their 90th Birthday Outfits*
> To celebrate Mickey's (and Minnie's 90th birthday) Mickey and Minnie will greet guests together inside Town Square Theater, wearing all-new, colorful outfits for their special celebration .... let's get a group together for a group photo!
> 
> Interested:
> - @TheMaxRebo and his wife
> - @disneyholic family
> - @AMusicLifeForMe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Interested events that ....*
> 
> *Involve a bar/lounge:*
> - @TheMaxRebo and his wife
> - @MaryKatesMom and her husband
> - @czechplz and 3 other adults
> - @k8Davies
> - @bartleyosu
> - @rchristiansen and husband
> - @javaman
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @skittles67 and her Husband
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> 
> 
> *Do NOT involve a bar/lounge:*
> 
> 
> *Dinner - either at one location or progressive:*
> - @rchristiansen and husband
> 
> 
> *Are good for Solo travelers:*
> - @Ravens girl
> - @afan
> - @mcnealrkn
> - @k8Davies
> - @bartleyosu
> - @Malia78
> - @gberg
> - @WorldExplorer
> - @javaman
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @Ravens girl
> - @1Grumpy9
> - @115belladonna
> 
> 
> *Are good for families:*
> - @PrncessA and family and friends
> 
> 
> *Take place in the morning/breakfast:*
> - @k8Davies - morning of the 7th / registration at Contemporary
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> 
> 
> *Are outside of the Parks:
> 
> 
> Are inside a Park:*
> - @afan



Two updates...staying now until the 12th and would like to be in the group photo. Thanks for updating and hope you enjoy the rest of your holiday weekend


----------



## SG131

@afan, are you thinking breakfast or dinner for garden grill?


----------



## afan

SG131 said:


> @afan, are you thinking breakfast or dinner for garden grill?



Breakfast because it's cheaper and because if I'm going to have a big meal in the summer heat I'd rather it be in the morning


----------



## SG131

afan said:


> Breakfast because it's cheaper and because if I'm going to have a big meal in the summer heat I'd rather it be in the morning


Sounds good, I’d be interested too. My trip starts on the 3rd so i could make the reservation if need be.


----------



## afan

SG131 said:


> Sounds good, I’d be interested too. My trip starts on the 3rd so i could make the reservation if need be.



That would be awesome since I don't check in until the 7th and am on the west coast so I don't look forward to the early wake up call 

I'm looking forward to it.  I had made an adr for just myself for this past trip but the week of decided against it after walking by on the way to living with the land.  I just knew it would be too hard to do pics because I can't take a selfie for anything and it'd be hard making friends there.  When my friend was there we did Tusker House but for some reason she can take pics with her phone but not a simple point and shoot camera and 3 of the 4 pics are blurry since she only took one.  I guess I should have had her use her phone instead.  But I did a bunch of meets once I was solo though we did a bunch together too.


----------



## Mickeymouseisking

k8Davies said:


> I have a alert in my diary for when I can book ADRs.
> 
> although I’m still after a breakfast buddy on the 7th was thinking in MK then walking over to
> The Contemporary for 10am registration.
> 
> But as you guys do your tickets differently (mines a hopper pass for the length on my trip so can go to any park any day) and peeps might not want to start there ticket then, I would consider breakfast round the monorail loop.
> 
> Basically I want food then registration as need to keep my strength up for all the fun lol



We might be up for that as well, but before committing I just want to try to figure out our schedule because we’re coming in for such a short trip and we’re rope drop kind of people I want to make sure it works with our schedule to make that morning more relaxed.   I guess it depends on wether we we decide to go to registration right when it opens or not. Anyways, breakfast at the Plaza sounds great!


----------



## czechplz

Some of us on the facebook page were looking at doing a Homecomin' lunch on the 10th.


----------



## hertamaniac

Please add me, one for now, to the DS lunch/movie interest bullet.  Thanks.  I definitely plan to attend the Dis Unplugged live show (hoping it will happen).


----------



## ewrtomco

TheMaxRebo said:


> **** UPDATE POST *****
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> First, wanted to wish everyone that celebrates a wonderful Thanksgiving Holiday and best of luck to all who have braved Black Friday shopping!!!!
> 
> Just wanted to provide a quick update as it has been a little while and there have been some changes/additions
> 
> First, as always, give a quick glance at your info in the first couple of posts and let me know if anything is wrong/needs to be updated
> 
> Second, as most of you likely know, at the Destination D event Disney announced that the Skyliner won't be open until Fall 2019 - so that means we cannot plan on the "Bucket Crawl" as an event.  I have updated that event to be a "Bar Crawl" with several options below for what we could do - as we get closer we can take a poll as to what people want to do.
> 
> Third, there are a few new events added:
> - *World of Animation Nighttime Show Group Viewing:* A new nighttime show will premier in 2019 at DHS - The World of Animation. Join fellow DISers as we view this new show in a group!
> - *Group Photo with Mickey and Minnie in their 90th Birthday Outfits: *To celebrate Mickey's (and Minnie's 90th birthday) Mickey and Minnie will greet guests together inside Town Square Theater, wearing all-new, colorful outfits for their special celebration .... let's get a group together for a group photo!
> - *Go see the "Live Action" Lion King at the AMC at Disney Springs:* note, this has been added as "part b" to the Lunch at Disney Springs event as the idea will be to coordinate day/times so people can to both, but people can elect to do only one of the two as well
> 
> Lastly - I believe it will be early February that people will be able to book ADRs (180 days out) so I will target the end of January for getting some basic planning done - really just the ones that will require booking ADRs (Hoop Dee Doo, etc.)
> 
> Thanks!



Along with my sister Carma3 and our mother we are interested in the World of Animation Nighttime Show Group Viewing and the "Live Action" Lion King.


----------



## cmarsh31

Ok, not going to get confirmation on whether or not we can go til Dec 18th. Fingers crossed that the party doesn't sell out before then.


----------



## dina444444

DVC just announced the 2019 Moonlight Magic dates. One of the Animal Kingdom dates is on August 8, 2019 for those that are going that are DVC Members. 

https://disneyvacationclub.disney.g...vents/moonlight-magic-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> DVC just announced the 2019 Moonlight Magic dates. One of the Animal Kingdom dates is on August 8, 2019 for those that are going that are DVC Members.
> 
> https://disneyvacationclub.disney.g...vents/moonlight-magic-disneys-animal-kingdom/




it mentions in the details that "A Member can register themselves and up to 3 additional guests (total of 4)" - so I assume that means the guests can be non-DVC people?  If so maybe we can try to coordinate so more of us can go


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> it mentions in the details that "A Member can register themselves and up to 3 additional guests (total of 4)" - so I assume that means the guests can be non-DVC people?  If so maybe we can try to coordinate so more of us can go


correct


----------



## Carma3

dina444444 said:


> DVC just announced the 2019 Moonlight Magic dates. One of the Animal Kingdom dates is on August 8, 2019 for those that are going that are DVC Members.
> 
> https://disneyvacationclub.disney.g...vents/moonlight-magic-disneys-animal-kingdom/



Thank you for letting us know about this.  My family did Moonlight Magic last year @ Hollywood Studio.  It was great.  Definitely planning on booking this one.  Already set up in two different calendar/email accounts reminders for June 5th to do so.


----------



## dkrauss

My wife and I are going to be volunteering at GKTW the first couple of days of this trip.  The 12 hr Marathon show inspired us .  We're in the process now of getting trained and scheduled.  Wondering if this might be a good "group" event?  At this point we're looking at volunteering on Aug 4th (Sunday) and Aug 5th (Monday)...  @Max Rebo the information I received from GKTW includes a question about if this is a group volunteering.  Now we don't have to do it as a group......my wife and I are doing it regardless....just thought it be cool to do something like this during this week as a group.

I've attached the link to the Volunteer page if anyone else is interested.

https://www.gktw.org/volunteer/

Doug


----------



## SG131

dkrauss said:


> My wife and I are going to be volunteering at GKTW the first couple of days of this trip.  The 12 hr Marathon show inspired us .  We're in the process now of getting trained and scheduled.  Wondering if this might be a good "group" event?  At this point we're looking at volunteering on Aug 4th (Sunday) and Aug 5th (Monday)...  @Max Rebo the information I received from GKTW includes a question about if this is a group volunteering.  Now we don't have to do it as a group......my wife and I are doing it regardless....just thought it be cool to do something like this during this week as a group.
> 
> I've attached the link to the Volunteer page if anyone else is interested.
> 
> https://www.gktw.org/volunteer/
> 
> Doug



I'm actually doing the same.  I was planning to do 3rd and 4th, but since the affordable flight is later in the day the 3rd I may do 4th and 5th.  After my current trip next week I was planning to give my coordinator a heads up about August.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

I got my hotel the other day...I am staying at the Ramada Gateway.  I am looking at using Uber to get to and from the parks as it is cheaper than renting a car (at this time).  Just waiting for Southwest to put out there flights for the rest of August.  

I am excited as this is my first event and it is going to be my first solo trip.  It is going to be different without having to plan for others in my group and feeling bad because I can't keep up with them.


----------



## dkrauss

SG131 said:


> I'm actually doing the same.  I was planning to do 3rd and 4th, but since the affordable flight is later in the day the 3rd I may do 4th and 5th.  After my current trip next week I was planning to give my coordinator a heads up about August.



We'll probably fly in the 3rd also..........for the very same reason 

@Max Rebo I think we might have another thing 

Doug


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dkrauss said:


> My wife and I are going to be volunteering at GKTW the first couple of days of this trip.  The 12 hr Marathon show inspired us .  We're in the process now of getting trained and scheduled.  Wondering if this might be a good "group" event?  At this point we're looking at volunteering on Aug 4th (Sunday) and Aug 5th (Monday)...  @Max Rebo the information I received from GKTW includes a question about if this is a group volunteering.  Now we don't have to do it as a group......my wife and I are doing it regardless....just thought it be cool to do something like this during this week as a group.
> 
> I've attached the link to the Volunteer page if anyone else is interested.
> 
> https://www.gktw.org/volunteer/
> 
> Doug




Thanks for bringing this up - I was thinking in my head if it could work out that we could help out too but just not sure if we would have time.  We don't get in until the 6th, but I think it would be great to try to organize something for people that are getting in a bit earlier - and maybe even get members of the DIS team to participate too?   I'll add it and, for now, propose the 4th and / or 5th for the dates

thanks!


----------



## disneysteve

1Grumpy9 said:


> I got my hotel the other day...I am staying at the Ramada Gateway. I am looking at using Uber to get to and from the parks as it is cheaper than renting a car


Is this where you'll be? https://www.ramadagateway.com/?CID=LC:RA::GGL:RIO:National:09857&iata=00065402
If so, we might be able to help at least some of the time with transportation if our schedules match up. We stay not far from there and drive past that hotel regularly.


----------



## dkrauss

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks for bringing this up - I was thinking in my head if it could work out that we could help out too but just not sure if we would have time.  We don't get in until the 6th, but I think it would be great to try to organize something for people that are getting in a bit earlier - and maybe even get members of the DIS team to participate too?   I'll add it and, for now, propose the 4th and / or 5th for the dates
> 
> thanks!



Thanks

Doug


----------



## hertamaniac

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks for bringing this up - I was thinking in my head if it could work out that we could help out too but just not sure if we would have time.  We don't get in until the 6th, but I think it would be great to try to organize something for people that are getting in a bit earlier - and maybe even get members of the DIS team to participate too?   I'll add it and, for now, propose the 4th and / or 5th for the dates
> 
> thanks!



Please add me to the list for a/the group volunteer at GKTW provided it is on Saturday (10th) and/or Sunday (11th); We have already been approved via a background check from GKTW.


----------



## disneysteve

We will almost certainly do a shift at GKTW while we're there. We generally do. I'm not sure when, though. I'm glad to hear that more of you have signed up to be volunteers. That's great. We've been doing it for a few years and our shift last month was our 5th time going.


----------



## rchristiansen

We’d be interested in volunteering at gktw also. I’ll keey an eye out for when the final dates are decided.


----------



## Ron from Michigan

TheMaxRebo said:


> it mentions in the details that "A Member can register themselves and up to 3 additional guests (total of 4)" - so I assume that means the guests can be non-DVC people?  If so maybe we can try to coordinate so more of us can go



We are DVC members so we would love to share the magic with others.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

disneysteve said:


> Is this where you'll be? https://www.ramadagateway.com/?CID=LC:RA::GGL:RIO:National:09857&iata=00065402
> If so, we might be able to help at least some of the time with transportation if our schedules match up. We stay not far from there and drive past that hotel regularly.



Yes that is where I will be.  That would be great especially getting back from the Pandora event.  If our schedules match up for others, I would be appreciative of some transportation help.  I was going to Uber most of the time, but any little bit would help.  Thanks for the assistance!!


----------



## disneysteve

1Grumpy9 said:


> Yes that is where I will be.  That would be great especially getting back from the Pandora event.  If our schedules match up for others, I would be appreciative of some transportation help.  I was going to Uber most of the time, but any little bit would help.  Thanks for the assistance!!


You're welcome. Stay in touch. Shoot me a private message here or on Facebook with your contact info. And don't let me forget I offered .


----------



## TheMaxRebo

**STATUS UPDATE**

Hi all, hope everyone had a good weekend!  Just wanted to provide a quick update and get some thoughts

First, I have added two new events - volunteering at Give Kids the World and DVC Moonlight Magic Event at Animal Kingdom

*Give Kids the World Volunteering*
An opportunity to volunteer for a great organization and one very much in the hearts of all those at the DIS. Targeting doing this one of the days of the weekend before the event (August 3rd and/or 4th) or the weekend of the event (August 10th and/or 11th) - of potentially both if enough interest. Note that you do have to fill out an application and be screened before you can volunteer there

*2019 Moonlight Magic at Animal Kingdom on Thursday, August 8th (DVC Event)*
Enjoy an evening of thrills, entertainment and more as the park becomes your playground. Event highlights include: Access to select attractions throughout the park, with shorter-than-usual wait times; Meet-and-greets with Disney Characters;A DJ dance party; Complimentary refreshments

This event is complimentary for Disney Vacation Club Members and special guests. A Member can register themselves and up to 3 additional guests per Membership (for total of 4)


As the later is a fixed date event, I thought it made sense to start thinking about what day to do what event - particularly the evening ones - just so as many people can participate in as many things as they can vs everything overlapping.

The events starts on August 7th, though I know a number of people will be in prior to that so we could try to organize "welcome drinks" or something the evening of the 6th.  Beyond that we have

Wednesday, August 7:

Thursday, August 8:
TBD - *DVC Moonlight Magic Event - Animal Kingdom* (Leader TBD)

Friday, August 9th:

Saturday, August 10th:
TBD - *Lunch at Disney Springs *(leader TBD)
TBD - *Viewing "Live Action" Lion King at AMC at Disney Springs *(leader TBD)
8PM - 10PM *Pre-party at Victoria Falls Lounge* (leader TBD)
8PM - 10PM *Pre-party at Nomad Lounge* (leader TBD)
11PM - 1AM *Pandora Party*

Sunday, August 11th:
TBD -* Live Recording of DIS Podcast *- Disney's Contemporary Resort (Room TBA)


So that largely leaves Wednesday (Aug 7th) and Friday (Aug 9th) for evening events for those that are doing the DVC even on Thurs.  Potential evening events include: "Bar Crawl" (monorail, Disney Spring, Boardwalk, etc.), Hoop Dee Doo Review, Watching Illuminations, Watching new World of Animation Nighttime Show at DHS, and YeHaa Bob, 

Are there those that either:
- aren't getting in until the 8th or 9th but definitely want to do one of the above?
- are attending the DVC event on the 8th and definitely want to attend one of the above?

Obviously wont' be able to make everything work for everyone, but if we can accommodate the most number of people I think that would be great!


----------



## rteetz

I am not getting there until the 9th. I would love to be part of some of the meet ups outside the party but know I won't be able to do them all.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I am not getting there until the 9th. I would love to be part of some of the meet ups outside the party but know I won't be able to do them all.



if there is any one thing that jumps out at you that you would definitely like to do, let me know and we can try to work the schedule - particularly if it would be like Hoop De Doo or something that we need to book an ADR for


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> if there is any one thing that jumps out at you that you would definitely like to do, let me know and we can try to work the schedule - particularly if it would be like Hoop De Doo or something that we need to book an ADR for


I would love to be part of Hoop Dee Doo if possible. I have never been there and always wanted too. Anything else I can take or leave.


----------



## dkrauss

Ok folks, I've heard back from GKTW.  They consider a group, 5 or more people.  They've told me they can't book our time until February...…...so we have time to create a group.

So my wife and I are planning Sunday August 4th (2 shifts) and Monday August 5th (1 shift in the morning).  Once we get more than 5 (I'm assuming per shift...but I'll get that clarified) we've got a group!  *So lets get a group together!* 

@Max Rebo can we add this and these dates to the list? 

Doug


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Since I am doing this as a solo trip, I am approaching this trip a little different...I would like to do some different dining.  I am looking at going to some sit-down restaurants that I haven't been to before.  

The places I am looking at are:

50's Prime Time Cafe
Kona Cafe

I am torn on where to eat at EPCOT...The couple I am looking at are: Rose and Crown, Via Napoli, Le Cellier and Rose and Crown.  I guess I have to get it down to just one for EPCOT.


----------



## rteetz

1Grumpy9 said:


> Since I am doing this as a solo trip, I am approaching this trip a little different...I would like to do some different dining.  I am looking at going to some sit-down restaurants that I haven't been to before.
> 
> The places I am looking at are:
> 
> 50's Prime Time Cafe
> Kona Cafe
> 
> I am torn on where to eat at EPCOT...The couple I am looking at are: Rose and Crown, Via Napoli, Le Cellier and Rose and Crown.  I guess I have to get it down to just one for EPCOT.


All three of those Epcot choices are good ones. It depends on what you’re looking for.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

1Grumpy9 said:


> Since I am doing this as a solo trip, I am approaching this trip a little different...I would like to do some different dining.  I am looking at going to some sit-down restaurants that I haven't been to before.
> 
> The places I am looking at are:
> 
> 50's Prime Time Cafe
> Kona Cafe
> 
> I am torn on where to eat at EPCOT...The couple I am looking at are: Rose and Crown, Via Napoli, Le Cellier and Rose and Crown.  I guess I have to get it down to just one for EPCOT.



Of those 3 I prefer Rose and Crown - especially if you can get a table around Illuminations and watch from their private viewing area

Le Cellier is good but I think a bit overpriced.  Via Naploli is also good and probably best pizza on property - by still feels a bit overpriced as I can get better / cheaper near where I live (though I am probably not the one to ask about Italian at Disney)

I think Rose and Crown is just most unique and most “Disney” to me of those


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dkrauss said:


> Ok folks, I've heard back from GKTW.  They consider a group, 5 or more people.  They've told me they can't book our time until February...…...so we have time to create a group.
> 
> So my wife and I are planning Sunday August 4th (2 shifts) and Monday August 5th (1 shift in the morning).  Once we get more than 5 (I'm assuming per shift...but I'll get that clarified) we've got a group!  *So lets get a group together!*
> 
> @Max Rebo can we add this and these dates to the list?
> 
> Doug



I did add the event - though I listed both weekends as possible dates (and guess theoretically both could happen is some dates work for some people and others work for others).  

If you want I can list you as the “leader” for the dates you are going and then see who else is interested and what dates work for them


----------



## disneysteve

TheMaxRebo said:


> Via Naploli is also good and probably best pizza on property


There seem to be 2 diametrically opposed groups on this subject. 

We heard so much about Via Napoli pizza that we finally went to try it. It was AWFUL. It was soggy and disgusting. You couldn't pick up the slices. You had to either use a knife and fork or pick the plate up to your mouth and slide it off the edge bite by bite. Plus because it was so wet and under cooked, the toppings rolled right off. And to make it even worse, they charge a ridiculous price, even by Disney standards. I think a pizza was $28 or right around there.

So some people rave about it but just be aware that there's another group that describes it pretty much the same way I just did. I've seen many reviews that mirrored our experience.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneysteve said:


> There seem to be 2 diametrically opposed groups on this subject.
> 
> We heard so much about Via Napoli pizza that we finally went to try it. It was AWFUL. It was soggy and disgusting. You couldn't pick up the slices. You had to either use a knife and fork or pick the plate up to your mouth and slide it off the edge bite by bite. Plus because it was so wet and under cooked, the toppings rolled right off. And to make it even worse, they charge a ridiculous price, even by Disney standards. I think a pizza was $28 or right around there.
> 
> So some people rave about it but just be aware that there's another group that describes it pretty much the same way I just did. I've seen many reviews that mirrored our experience.



and yet what you described would still make it the best Disney pizza on property   (I have very low expectations for Disney pizza)


----------



## rteetz

disneysteve said:


> There seem to be 2 diametrically opposed groups on this subject.
> 
> We heard so much about Via Napoli pizza that we finally went to try it. It was AWFUL. It was soggy and disgusting. You couldn't pick up the slices. You had to either use a knife and fork or pick the plate up to your mouth and slide it off the edge bite by bite. Plus because it was so wet and under cooked, the toppings rolled right off. And to make it even worse, they charge a ridiculous price, even by Disney standards. I think a pizza was $28 or right around there.
> 
> So some people rave about it but just be aware that there's another group that describes it pretty much the same way I just did. I've seen many reviews that mirrored our experience.


It depends on how you like pizza. It’s also a very regional thing. Many are accustomed to what they buy at home and trying what is considered good pizza in different places may not be good to them.


----------



## disneysteve

TheMaxRebo said:


> and yet what you described would still make it the best Disney pizza on property   (I have very low expectations for Disney pizza)


LOL. I know Pete would smack me if he heard me say this but I'd take the veggie pizza from PizzeRizzo any day over what we were served at Via Napoli.


----------



## disneysteve

rteetz said:


> It depends on how you like pizza. It’s also a very regional thing.


I've seen people say that Via Napoli is actually pretty authentic to the way they do it in Italy. If that's true, I'll remember to never order pizza if I find myself in Italy.


----------



## k8Davies

Well if any kindly DVC member find that they haven’t filled all their spot on the 8th and wants to take a little orphan like me (orphan in the sense that I’m travelling on my own, with the family at home and I’m well into my 30s so no one need to feel to sorry for me) 


but I do have red hair and happy to belt out ‘Tomorrow’ if I need too. Although with my accent I sound more like the artful dodger -  ‘alright Guvnor’


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> and yet what you described would still make it the best Disney pizza on property   (I have very low expectations for Disney pizza)


I made sure to have pizza for dinner last night at home, because I don’t expect to eat any decent pizza in the next two weeks!


----------



## disneysteve

SG131 said:


> I made sure to have pizza for dinner last night at home, because I don’t expect to eat any decent pizza in the next two weeks!


You can get decent pizza, just not on property. Flipper's (multiple locations nearby) isn't bad and Bruno's on 192 West is actually pretty good.


----------



## SG131

disneysteve said:


> You can get decent pizza, just not on property. Flipper's (multiple locations nearby) isn't bad and Bruno's on 192 West is actually pretty good.


Hopefully one of those will deliver to my hotel on the dark side!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneysteve said:


> You can get decent pizza, just not on property. Flipper's (multiple locations nearby) isn't bad and Bruno's on 192 West is actually pretty good.



if we count Disney Springs, i think Blaze pizza is pretty good.  I haven't eaten there yet but saw good reviews of the Pizza Ponte


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> if we count Disney Springs, i think Blaze pizza is pretty good.  I haven't eaten there yet but saw good reviews of the Pizza Ponte


I haven’t done Pizza Ponte yet but that looks to be a similar style to Via Napoli in terms of a thin more floppy pizza.


----------



## disneysteve

TheMaxRebo said:


> if we count Disney Springs, i think Blaze pizza is pretty good. I haven't eaten there yet but saw good reviews of the Pizza Ponte


Haven't tried either, yet. Blaze is a chain. We have them near us in NJ. We almost went to Pizza Ponte last trip to meet friends but when we looked at the menu, there was really nothing that appealed to us (we didn't want pizza).


----------



## wariokartel

disneysteve said:


> There seem to be 2 diametrically opposed groups on this subject.
> 
> We heard so much about Via Napoli pizza that we finally went to try it. It was AWFUL. It was soggy and disgusting. You couldn't pick up the slices. You had to either use a knife and fork or pick the plate up to your mouth and slide it off the edge bite by bite. Plus because it was so wet and under cooked, the toppings rolled right off. And to make it even worse, they charge a ridiculous price, even by Disney standards. I think a pizza was $28 or right around there.
> 
> So some people rave about it but just be aware that there's another group that describes it pretty much the same way I just did. I've seen many reviews that mirrored our experience.



Have you had neapolitan pizza before Via Napoli? What you described sounds exactly how neapolitan is supposed to be. It is the traditional italian style of pizza. I love the type of pizza but have no experience with Via so it could be terrible neapolitan pizza. 

I am heading there this week. I have avoided pizza at Disney as I am a bit of a pizza snob (I am from Chicago).


----------



## disneysteve

wariokartel said:


> Have you had neapolitan pizza before Via Napoli? What you described sounds exactly how neapolitan is supposed to be.


I guess not. I’m from Philadelphia so NY style pizza. Thin crust with a slight crispness. You can pick it up and eat it by hand. No knife and fork required. And it’s never wet or soggy.


----------



## Tiggerette

Hi all! I'm looking forward to a great time! I'm interested in the HoopRevue, I've never been before. I'd like to do the bar crawl and  Yee Haw Bob, also never been to his show yet!

I'm happy to help facilitate the meet up at the Victoria Falls Lounge. I'd love to theme it as "Get Your Glow On" Prepping your luminescent items for fun! I can supply some glow stick items for folks with DISparty credentials in the first hour, and if any supplies remain, then open it to everyone in the second hour. That way we hopefully use up everything. I think it would also be wise to partner with the DIS leadership to make sure we don't run afoul of any expectations or requirements that we don't know about from the outside looking in.  If it's better to have someone more local or more involved in the DIS event lead the meet-up, no worries!


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Thanks everyone for the suggestions...I know my parents have eaten at Rose and Crown in 2013 for their Candlelight Processional Dining Package restaurant, but I did not eat there that day.  Dad enjoyed it and mom said it was ok for her.  I guess it would have to just decide what I can get when it is my 180 day mark.


----------



## Vernon Wolfe

I will no longer be doing the Kennedy Space Center activity as my brother has invited me on a Florida trip in January and we will be doing it then.  

I would love to be added to the Hoop Dee Doo list and am always welcome to a pre party meet up


----------



## dkrauss

TheMaxRebo said:


> I did add the event - though I listed both weekends as possible dates (and guess theoretically both could happen is some dates work for some people and others work for others).
> 
> If you want I can list you as the “leader” for the dates you are going and then see who else is interested and what dates work for them


Thanks @Max Rebo  for adding this to the list of events   My dates have changed a bit due to unforeseen circumstances (moving to the 5th and 6th).  We could added 'tentative' dates for now, if available.  When we look to make more formal plans in Feb we can get a count of how many for any particular day.  I was wondering if it might be good to create a separate thread to track this......but that can wait until February.  If we get enough for a group....that's great......if we don't but people get the opportunity to volunteer...well that's just as great! 

The big thing is if folks do want to join in they need to apply with GKTW so they get the appropriate approvals and such.  The link to their Volunteer page is:

https://www.gktw.org/volunteer/

Thanks again for adding and your help 

Doug


----------



## skittles67

Can you change our dates to Aug 7-17 (staying at SSR).
Also add us to the list in the group photo with Mickey and Minnie and the Moonlight Magic DVC event. Thank you!


----------



## skittles67

TheMaxRebo said:


> Are there those that either:
> - aren't getting in until the 8th or 9th but definitely want to do one of the above?
> - are attending the DVC event on the 8th and definitely want to attend one of the above?


Hopefully I will be able to get a reservation for the DVC event! I definitely want to go to Hoop Dee Doo. I have never been and I think it would be fun with a group of people.


----------



## Maytulip32

Thanks for doing this @TheMaxRebo Not sure where we are staying yet.  My husband and I would definitely be interested in the DVC Moonlight Event, HoopDeDoo Review, Pre Party Meet up, Illuminations Viewing, and World of Animation at. DHS.  How do we get our names added to the list?  Thanks again.


----------



## gberg

Please sign me up for two of the new events, World of Animation and the DVC Moonlight event as long as someone wants to meet that really long, lost cousin that they didn't know they had!


----------



## czechplz

We will be at Via Napoli on the 11th for lunch if you are interested.


----------



## czechplz

Please add my group to the Moonlight Magic group (even though we aren't DVC members)


----------



## disneyholic family

sorry i haven't been around for a while, i've been massively busy taking care of my 91 year old mom who's been in and out of the hospital the past month and on the fun side, having an 8 day blast..

so playing catch up here...

please add us (disneyholic family and MickeyMouseIsKing) to the following:

- Illuminations Viewing
- Disney Springs Lunch (probably not the movie as we'll certainly have seen it by then - if nowhere else then on the disney magic in july)
- World of Animation Nighttime Show Viewing
- Group Photo with the big cheese (i'm listed, but please also add MickeyMouseIsKing)
- Moonlight Magic (we're not direct owners so not entitled to reserve, but would love to go as somone's plus 2  )
- Interested in events that Involve a Bar/Lounge (there are certain ones i'm definitely interested in)..

.thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

.


----------



## disneyholic family

1Grumpy9 said:


> Since I am doing this as a solo trip, I am approaching this trip a little different...I would like to do some different dining.  I am looking at going to some sit-down restaurants that I haven't been to before.
> 
> The places I am looking at are:
> 
> 50's Prime Time Cafe
> Kona Cafe
> 
> I am torn on where to eat at EPCOT...The couple I am looking at are: Rose and Crown, Via Napoli, Le Cellier and Rose and Crown.  I guess I have to get it down to just one for EPCOT.




at epcot, our favorite table service restaurants are the much maligned mexican ones - San Angel Inn (the one inside the pavilion) and La Hacienda de San Angel - though i prefer the first one, San Angel Inn, inside the pavilion...

i also like the two in japan...

.and we've also enjoyed the coral reef, though it can be hit or miss...
we used to like rose and crown, but our two most recent visits there were dreadful so we've sworn off going there..

coming back to edit this - there's another restaurant that we love in epcot - in Norway...
i've gone braindead and can't remember the name - the lunch buffet there...it's a princess buffet....oh i remember...it's called akershus....
we've eaten there twice....the first time several years ago was only so so, but the last time (summer 2017) it was fabulous!!! really good food!!  excellent salmon and salads...
we had a wonderful time there!
.


----------



## disneyholic family

disneysteve said:


> There seem to be 2 diametrically opposed groups on this subject.
> 
> We heard so much about Via Napoli pizza that we finally went to try it. It was AWFUL. It was soggy and disgusting. You couldn't pick up the slices. You had to either use a knife and fork or pick the plate up to your mouth and slide it off the edge bite by bite. Plus because it was so wet and under cooked, the toppings rolled right off. And to make it even worse, they charge a ridiculous price, even by Disney standards. I think a pizza was $28 or right around there.
> 
> So some people rave about it but just be aware that there's another group that describes it pretty much the same way I just did. I've seen many reviews that mirrored our experience.



that was also our experience....went there because of all the great reviews, but it was horrible...

.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Maytulip32 said:


> Thanks for doing this @TheMaxRebo Not sure where we are staying yet.  My husband and I would definitely be interested in the DVC Moonlight Event, HoopDeDoo Review, Pre Party Meet up, Illuminations Viewing, and World of Animation at. DHS.  How do we get our names added to the list?  Thanks again.



You just post here like you did and then I (when I finally get around to it) will add your names to the first posts (which I just did - I hope I got them) all

Thanks and !


----------



## rteetz

Ok I am signed up for the party but the plan is for me to fly in Friday before and leave late Sunday night. I know we don't have have dates set for all the events but I am interested in Hoop Dee Doo if possible since I have never done that. 

Depending on times/days of the other things I would be interested in the following,

Bar crawl
Pre-Party meet up
Yeehaw Bob
A tour
Illuminations
World of Disney animation viewing 

Obviously due to the nature of my short trip I won't be able to do all of those and that won't bother me. These are just the things I would be interested in.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Ok I am signed up for the party but the plan is for me to fly in Friday before and leave late Sunday night. I know we don't have have dates set for all the events but I am interested in Hoop Dee Doo if possible since I have never done that.
> 
> Depending on times/days of the other things I would be interested in the following,
> 
> Bar crawl
> Pre-Party meet up
> Yeehaw Bob
> A tour
> Illuminations
> World of Disney animation viewing
> 
> Obviously due to the nature of my short trip I won't be able to do all of those and that won't bother me. These are just the things I would be interested in.




I know at least some others that were interested in the DVC event also were interested in Hoop Dee Doo, so maybe we plan on that for Friday evening?  If we do one of the earlier shows I think we could then make a night time show after it (Illuminations or World of Disney Animation) - though I know not super convenient to get to those parks from Hoop Dee Doo

Not sure of timing of tours to do those on Friday Saturday or earlyish Sunday


----------



## k8Davies

disneyholic family said:


> sorry i haven't been around for a while, i've been massively busy taking care of my 91 year old mom who's been in and out of the hospital the past month and on the fun side, having an 8 day blast..
> 
> so playing catch up here...
> 
> please add us (disneyholic family and MickeyMouseIsKing) to the following:
> 
> - Illuminations Viewing
> - Disney Springs Lunch (probably not the movie as we'll certainly have seen it by then - if nowhere else then on the disney magic in july)
> - World of Animation Nighttime Show Viewing
> - Group Photo with the big cheese (i'm listed, but please also add MickeyMouseIsKing)
> - Moonlight Magic (we're not direct owners so not entitled to reserve, but would love to go as somone's plus 2  )
> - Interested in events that Involve a Bar/Lounge (there are certain ones i'm definitely interested in)..
> 
> .thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> .


 

Oh no sorry to hear about your mum, I hope she is on the Mend now.


----------



## k8Davies

rteetz said:


> Ok I am signed up for the party but the plan is for me to fly in Friday before and leave late Sunday night. I know we don't have have dates set for all the events but I am interested in Hoop Dee Doo if possible since I have never done that.
> 
> Depending on times/days of the other things I would be interested in the following,
> 
> Bar crawl
> Pre-Party meet up
> Yeehaw Bob
> A tour
> Illuminations
> World of Disney animation viewing
> 
> Obviously due to the nature of my short trip I won't be able to do all of those and that won't bother me. These are just the things I would be interested in.



That sounds like a challenge and I think you should try and fit all those things in - you have 3 whole days especially if you don’t sleep


----------



## rteetz

k8Davies said:


> That sounds like a challenge and I think you should try and fit all those things in - you have 3 whole days especially if you don’t sleep


I’m always up for a good challenge


----------



## disneyholic family

k8Davies said:


> Oh no sorry to hear about your mum, I hope she is on the Mend now.



thanks!  she's much better now..
.


----------



## czechplz

@bartleyosu @sbenemerito @NeuroCindy @travelinjenn @Malia78 @CynthiaC925 @thiabelle @pSTANchio

I moved my itinerary around so the Universal Day has been moved to the 11th.


----------



## k8Davies

czechplz said:


> I moved my itinerary around so the Universal Day has been moved to the 11th.



Not to interfere with anyone plans, but Isn’t that the day of the live show?


----------



## k8Davies

Also is it to early to be thinking about my party outfit, as I want to be a bit dressy but not too dressy.

I need something sparkly yet functional and if I’m going on FOP and have to straddle the bike - is my only option trousers!! 

It’s a mine field of decision and don’t  even get me started on the make up issue lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

czechplz said:


> @bartleyosu @sbenemerito @NeuroCindy @travelinjenn @Malia78 @CynthiaC925 @thiabelle @pSTANchio
> 
> I moved my itinerary around so the Universal Day has been moved to the 11th.





k8Davies said:


> Not to interfere with anyone plans, but Isn’t that the day of the live show?



They haven’t fully confirmed it yet, but yes, there is an expected live podcast recording to take place the morning of the 11th


----------



## czechplz

k8Davies said:


> Not to interfere with anyone plans, but Isn’t that the day of the live show?



Oh drats. You're right. That's what happens you mess with your plans at 1 AM haha. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## 115belladonna

@TheMaxRebo , Hello. You can add me to the group photo with Mickey and Minnie for the 90th celebration. It will be nice to meet others.  

Kind regards,
Bella


----------



## k8Davies

@afan could you count me in for the solo travelers breakfast 

Also for the Minnie/mickey photo my ticket is pre-loaded with a photopass. so depending when it is I’d be happy to come along and get the shot on that.

Then I can download it and email it to everyone.


----------



## Vernon Wolfe

REPOST But I didn't see the change:  I will no longer be doing the Kennedy Space Center activity as my brother has invited me on a Florida trip in January and we will be doing it then. 

I would love to be added to the Hoop Dee Doo list and am always welcome to a pre party meet up


----------



## TheMaxRebo

**** Status Update ****

Hi all, hadn't provided a status update in a while so thought I would add that now.

No new events added, but a few updates:
- I've removed the Kennedy Space Center activity as @Vernon Wolfe who had suggested it indicated this was no longer going to happen.  I think @czechplz was the only other person signed up for this
- I updated the date for the Universal Day to "TBD" as @czechplz had moved it to the 11th but then I think put that on hold given that there is likely to be a live podcast taping that day
- Hoop Dee Doo - seems like a lot of interest in doing this so very likely could have multiple events for this - as we do need to book ADRs for this, I see this as one of the first pieces to get set.  A few thoughts:
........ Does seem like interest from people doing DVC event on Thursday and from some people who aren't getting in until later in the week.  So for now targeting Friday, the 9th for this
........ As for timing, We have Tables in Wonderland which is good to use at Hoop Dee Doo, but only for the 8:30 showing.  That would mean we wouldn't be able to go to night time shows after that, but would save 20%.  It can be used for a group of up to 10 people so if there is interest in this scenario I can book one group of 10 for this.  We can formalize more as we get closer to ADR day, but throwing this out there as one idea.  Not sure if others have TiW as well

Thanks all!


----------



## ewrtomco

I along my sister carma3n and our mother Rosa are interested in yea haa bob


----------



## rchristiansen

Right now there are only a few people interested in a teen meetup. What about a meetup for teens and kids during the pre party? Perhaps hanging out in the arcade or having dinner together? What’d ya think?


----------



## skittles67

TheMaxRebo said:


> **** Status Update ****
> 
> Hi all, hadn't provided a status update in a while so thought I would add that now.
> 
> No new events added, but a few updates:
> - I've removed the Kennedy Space Center activity as @Vernon Wolfe who had suggested it indicated this was no longer going to happen.  I think @czechplz was the only other person signed up for this
> - I updated the date for the Universal Day to "TBD" as @czechplz had moved it to the 11th but then I think put that on hold given that there is likely to be a live podcast taping that day
> - Hoop Dee Doo - seems like a lot of interest in doing this so very likely could have multiple events for this - as we do need to book ADRs for this, I see this as one of the first pieces to get set.  A few thoughts:
> ........ Does seem like interest from people doing DVC event on Thursday and from some people who aren't getting in until later in the week.  So for now targeting Friday, the 9th for this
> ........ As for timing, We have Tables in Wonderland which is good to use at Hoop Dee Doo, but only for the 8:30 showing.  That would mean we wouldn't be able to go to night time shows after that, but would save 20%.  It can be used for a group of up to 10 people so if there is interest in this scenario I can book one group of 10 for this.  We can formalize more as we get closer to ADR day, but throwing this out there as one idea.  Not sure if others have TiW as well
> 
> Thanks all!


We have TiW also if needed.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rchristiansen said:


> Right now there are only a few people interested in a teen meetup. What about a meetup for teens and kids during the pre party? Perhaps hanging out in the arcade or having dinner together? What’d ya think?



Thanks for pointing this out - I honestly am probably not much help as I have no idea what teens want to do.  I think if we found something for them to do pre-party that might be good (though I assume they wouldn't want to feel like we put them at the "kids table" while the adults are off drinking or anything 

I know for one of the DIS events we participated in a scavenger hunt - would something like that be good?   Or maybe organize a meet up at the VOID at Disney Springs?


----------



## disneyholic family

scavenger hunts can be fun....mickeymouseisking and i would be happy to participate - but then again, neither of us are teens, so if it's a teen event, we'd have to pass 

.


----------



## disneyholic family

k8Davies said:


> Also is it to early to be thinking about my party outfit, as I want to be a bit dressy but not too dressy.
> 
> I need something sparkly yet functional and if I’m going on FOP and have to straddle the bike - is my only option trousers!!
> 
> It’s a mine field of decision and don’t  even get me started on the make up issue lol



i guess you could go for leggings under a sparkly tunic top or something like that...
as you can tell, i don't have a creative bone in my body...

.


----------



## bartleyosu

I am definitely interested in DVC moonlight.  I am an owner but step child that bought resale.  I would love to go.


----------



## sbenemerito

deleted


----------



## sbenemerito

rchristiansen said:


> Right now there are only a few people interested in a teen meetup. What about a meetup for teens and kids during the pre party? Perhaps hanging out in the arcade or having dinner together? What’d ya think?



That might work. We have no firm plans for our trip. Even just connecting at the beginning of the party, so they can hang out with kids their own ages would be great


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sbenemerito said:


> That might work. We have no firm plans for our trip. Even just connecting at the beginning of the party, so they can hang out with kids their own ages would be great



That could be a good idea - I know for the last event I went solo and having a chance to meet a few people prior to the party made the actual party a lot more fun as I had people to hang out with and other familiar faces to say hi to as they passed by

Maybe we should try to have a "welcome party" event for like the evening of Wed the 7th that can include adults and teens to meet each other.  Maybe at the Poly or the Boardwalk or something


----------



## disneysteve

TheMaxRebo said:


> Maybe we should try to have a "welcome party" event for like the evening of Wed the 7th that can include adults and teens to meet each other. Maybe at the Poly or the Boardwalk or something


That's a great idea. We would certainly be up for that.


----------



## rchristiansen

TheMaxRebo said:


> That could be a good idea - I know for the last event I went solo and having a chance to meet a few people prior to the party made the actual party a lot more fun as I had people to hang out with and other familiar faces to say hi to as they passed by
> 
> Maybe we should try to have a "welcome party" event for like the evening of Wed the 7th that can include adults and teens to meet each other.  Maybe at the Poly or the Boardwalk or something




I think that’s a great idea! I think I could help coordinate that instead of a teen only meetup.


----------



## rchristiansen

rchristiansen said:


> I think that’s a great idea! I think I could help coordinate that instead of a teen only meetup.



I have kind of a goofy idea. But I think it might work out well - what about meeting at a value resort - like Pop Century? There’s tons of seating in the food court area and the arcade is nearby for the kids to have fun. 

If that’s a dumb idea, I won’t be offended these are just the things I think about at midnight while sipping on a glass of wine.


----------



## dkrauss

rchristiansen said:


> I have kind of a goofy idea. But I think it might work out well - what about meeting at a value resort - like Pop Century? There’s tons of seating in the food court area and the arcade is nearby for the kids to have fun.
> 
> If that’s a dumb idea, I won’t be offended these are just the things I think about at midnight while sipping on a glass of wine.


I think it's a great idea.......and not just because my wife and I are staying at POP .  There's also a nice sitting area near the main pool, and a bar too. 

Please add me to the list for this one.

Doug


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rchristiansen said:


> I have kind of a goofy idea. But I think it might work out well - what about meeting at a value resort - like Pop Century? There’s tons of seating in the food court area and the arcade is nearby for the kids to have fun.
> 
> If that’s a dumb idea, I won’t be offended these are just the things I think about at midnight while sipping on a glass of wine.



I think that could actually work out ... I know there was some talk of doing a "welcome drinks at the Pop pool bar" just as so many of us are staying there - so maybe just make this a bit more of an "official unofficial" event and do it there.  Could even "hop" over to AoA if people want to as well after

But with the arcade, and dining hall, and even the pool I would think there are things for teens to do (been a while since I was a teen, and wasn't a cool one when I was so probably not the person to speak on what teens want to do though)


----------



## WalleandEve

Terri and I have submitted our payment for the Party! And now I'll be reneging on a promise made to myself when I was ten years old when my aunt and uncle drove me and too many cousins to the Orlando/Tampa area in a station wagon mid-August from Buffalo. The Magic Kingdom held no magic for me at that time, and I swore I'd never go back in July or August again. Now we live in Lake Placid NY, and if it does hit ninety, it will not last. Oh well, that promise lasted for about forty years. We're looking forward to meeting new friends!


----------



## SG131

Maybe we should plan a MNSSHP meetup! I’d say there’s at least a 50% chance it’ll start while we are there this year!!!!


----------



## ewrtomco

Sorry to be a bother but I noticed that I am still not on the list for the yee ha bob meet up, it will be for 3 people my self ewrtomco my sister carma3 and our mom Rosa


----------



## ewrtomco

disneyholic family said:


> sorry i haven't been around for a while, i've been massively busy taking care of my 91 year old mom who's been in and out of the hospital the past month and on the fun side, having an 8 day blast..
> 
> so playing catch up here...
> 
> please add us (disneyholic family and MickeyMouseIsKing) to the following:
> 
> - Illuminations Viewing
> - Disney Springs Lunch (probably not the movie as we'll certainly have seen it by then - if nowhere else then on the disney magic in july)
> - World of Animation Nighttime Show Viewing
> - Group Photo with the big cheese (i'm listed, but please also add MickeyMouseIsKing)
> - Moonlight Magic (we're not direct owners so not entitled to reserve, but would love to go as somone's plus 2  )
> - Interested in events that Involve a Bar/Lounge (there are certain ones i'm definitely interested in)..
> 
> .thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> .


Hope you mom is doing better


----------



## Carma3

disneyholic family said:


> i guess you could go for leggings under a sparkly tunic top or something like that...
> as you can tell, i don't have a creative bone in my body...
> 
> .


 Went to Animal kingdom 2 times during my family last vacation a rode FOP both times.  The first time we wore leggings.  Second time regular pants.  While I had no problems with the regular pants it was definitely more comfortable to get on the ride with the leggings. The leggings made it easier to straddle and move up on the seat.  While you feel this isn't creative its the most practical suggestion which I feel is needed if someone wants to experience this most amazing ride again or for the first time.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ewrtomco said:


> Sorry to be a bother but I noticed that I am still not on the list for the yee ha bob meet up, it will be for 3 people my self ewrtomco my sister carma3 and our mom Rosa



oops - sorry about that!  I have now added you ... thanks for catching this


----------



## TheMaxRebo

WalleandEve said:


> Terri and I have submitted our payment for the Party! And now I'll be reneging on a promise made to myself when I was ten years old when my aunt and uncle drove me and too many cousins to the Orlando/Tampa area in a station wagon mid-August from Buffalo. The Magic Kingdom held no magic for me at that time, and I swore I'd never go back in July or August again. Now we live in Lake Placid NY, and if it does hit ninety, it will not last. Oh well, that promise lasted for about forty years. We're looking forward to meeting new friends!



Glad you will be able to make it - and at least the part is at night which should help a bit!

We've been going in August quite a bit recently and while it is hot, if you are prepared and plan to take breaks mid-day we have made it through no problem with people of all ages (from young kids to grandparents)

And hey, even if you focus on pool time and then the party it will still be a great time!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rchristiansen said:


> I have kind of a goofy idea. But I think it might work out well - what about meeting at a value resort - like Pop Century? There’s tons of seating in the food court area and the arcade is nearby for the kids to have fun.
> 
> If that’s a dumb idea, I won’t be offended these are just the things I think about at midnight while sipping on a glass of wine.





dkrauss said:


> I think it's a great idea.......and not just because my wife and I are staying at POP .  There's also a nice sitting area near the main pool, and a bar too.
> 
> Please add me to the list for this one.
> 
> Doug




So I have updated the event listing to replace the separate Teen event with this Welcome event for the evening of Wed the 7th at the POP Century Pool/Pool Bar/Arcade and highlighted that it is also for teens to meet each other as well.  I kept you, @rchristiansen as the lead for this - hope that is ok.  I can help out as well if you need!

@sbenemerito - you were the only other one noted with the teen event as well so I included moved you to this new event, but let me know if it won't work for you

@dkrauss - I added you as well based on your above quoted note


----------



## TheMaxRebo

**** Status Update ****

First off - hope everyone is having a wonderful Holiday Season!!!





Second, just a quick update that I wanted to be sure everyone saw ....

Based on comments and suggestions we have scrapped the separate Teen Event and created a general *Welcome Event for the evening of Wednesday, the 7th* that will be for everyone but also will be a chance for teens and kids of all ages to meet each other.  For those that can make it I think this is a great chance to meet people and put faces to names and it just makes it nice for the rest of the week and for at the party to have some people you already know and might run into.  Especially for solo travelers or those new to DIS events I think this can be a good one to make!

Per some other discussions about having a meet up at POP (given the number of us staying there) we will hold this event there - at the Pool/Pool Bar/Arcade


Only other update is that I have added this event and doing *Hoop Dee Doo on Friday, August 9th* to the main schedule.  The later isn't locked in stone or anything, but seems like the best date based on those that have opined so far and as we will need to book an ADR for this, I figured it is one of the items to get set first and then can plan other things around it

Let me know if you have any comments or differing thoughts.  Thanks!

**** End Status Update ****​


----------



## rchristiansen

TheMaxRebo said:


> So I have updated the event listing to replace the separate Teen event with this Welcome event for the evening of Wed the 7th at the POP Century Pool/Pool Bar/Arcade and highlighted that it is also for teens to meet each other as well.  I kept you, @rchristiansen as the lead for this - hope that is ok.  I can help out as well if you need!



Sounds good! Yes, let's coordinate together  That's also the evening of our Anniversary  I'm thinking we will have to get a cake or something to celebrate.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rchristiansen said:


> Sounds good! Yes, let's coordinate together  That's also the evening of our Anniversary  I'm thinking we will have to get a cake or something to celebrate.



That would be fun!

I was going back and forth on the time for it - now wondering if maybe better to do it like 4-7pm timeframe or something so people could still do one of the nighttime shows after


----------



## ewrtomco

TheMaxRebo said:


> oops - sorry about that!  I have now added you ... thanks for catching this


No worries thank you so much we are looking forward to meeting everyone next August


----------



## ewrtomco

I would like to put our names for the meet up at pop century on Aug 7 it will be myself ewrtomco  my sister carma3 and our mom rosa


----------



## Carma3

Concerning the DVC event @ AK as stated in a previous post I'm planning registering for this along with my sister ewrtomco and our mother Rosa.  If all goes as planned and I'm able to register on June 5th I will be more than happy to add an additional guest as our fourth.


----------



## afan

@TheMaxRebo please put me down for the welcome thing at Pop.  I think 4-7 is good, especially if it's a drop by if you can type thing.  The food court has some good options for dinner too.


----------



## sbenemerito

The meet up sounds great! We will try to fly in early enough to make it. I am a bit quiet and shy, but I look forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

afan said:


> @TheMaxRebo please put me down for the welcome thing at Pop.  I think 4-7 is good, especially if it's a drop by if you can type thing.  The food court has some good options for dinner too.



Excellent - I think that is the idea ... not something you need to be there for the entire time and people can come and go, get food form the food court, a drink from the pool bar, etc - and them people can get to other activities after 



sbenemerito said:


> The meet up sounds great! We will try to fly in early enough to make it. I am a bit quiet and shy, but I look forward to meeting everyone.



Great!  I am rather shy too and found events like this were great when I went so solo for the last DIS event as I met some people and then would see some friendly faces later in the week, etc


----------



## rchristiansen

Yes! I like the 4-7 time also! Im so excited about this!  @Max Rebo please send me a private message so we can plan  yay!


----------



## disneyholic family

ewrtomco said:


> Hope you mom is doing better



yes she is, thank you!! 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Excellent - I think that is the idea ... not something you need to be there for the entire time and people can come and go, get food form the food court, a drink from the pool bar, etc - and them people can get to other activities after
> 
> Great!  I am rather shy too and found events like this were great when I went so solo for the last DIS event as I met some people and then would see some friendly faces later in the week, etc



please add me and my daughter (MickeyMouseIsKing) to the welcome event at the pop century!  I think it's a fantastic idea!!!!

Thanks again for working so hard on all of this. I know it's going to make the event so much better!!!!!

.


----------



## dina444444

Please add me to the pop century meet up list.


----------



## wnwardii

I noticed that I have not been keeping up with the various events that I am interested in.  Please add me to the meet up @ Pop Century, The Pre-Party Meet-Up, the miniature golf event and the IllumiNations viewing.


----------



## skittles67

Add me and my DH for the meet up @ Pop. Looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## k8Davies

4-7 at pop sounds great as I will definitely be there on the 7th plan to spend the morning in MK and official registration - I'll lyft over after the parade hmm I wonder what time the 3 o'clock parade starts, think I'll have to ask a CM lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

k8Davies said:


> 4-7 at pop sounds great as I will definitely be there on the 7th plan to spend the morning in MK and official registration - I'll lyft over after the parade hmm I wonder what time the 3 o'clock parade starts, think I'll have to ask a CM lol



Well, during Halloween and Christmas party season they have shifted the parade to being at 2 o’clock ... and the way things are going/expanding pretty soon it will be a 50/50 shot if the 3pm parade is at 3pm or 2pm


----------



## Carma3

Booked my family plane tickets today on JetBlue out of Newark airport  for Tuesday August 6th.


----------



## cmarsh31

All aboard! Resort & party tickets are booked, now just waiting on flights!


----------



## Ravens girl

Can you add me to the Pop Century welcome party please


----------



## k8Davies

I’m very excited now it is 2019 as I can stop saying I’m going to Dis party next year, I can now say I’m going this year 
yay


----------



## ChimneyJim

With the new dining offer we have switched to Coronado from Contemporary. Same dates.


----------



## rchristiansen

We changed our mind  Gonna stay at Pop with free dining!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ChimneyJim said:


> With the new dining offer we have switched to Coronado from Contemporary. Same dates.





rchristiansen said:


> We changed our mind  Gonna stay at Pop with free dining!



Made the changes!  Glad you were able to book the dining deal if it saved you money off the room only discount!


----------



## pSTANchio

How do you go about adding the free dining?


----------



## ChimneyJim

TheMaxRebo said:


> Made the changes!  Glad you were able to book the dining deal if it saved you money off the room only discount!



Yeah, Coronado isn’t the Contemporary but Water View in new Tower should be nice. All in it was what we were paying for room and tickets without food.


----------



## ChimneyJim

pSTANchio said:


> How do you go about adding the free dining?


I don’t believe you can. Have to make a new reservation.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ChimneyJim said:


> Yeah, Coronado isn’t the Contemporary but Water View in new Tower should be nice. All in it was what we were paying for room and tickets without food.



Glad it worked out for you - and if even price than truly is “free” and cool you will be in the new tower

Dining plan is usually not something we use so I generally prefer room discount and using Tables in Wonderland - but glad it worked out for you!


----------



## czechplz

My party moved to Jambo House. Yaaaay!


----------



## czechplz

@pSTANchio  If you have no current discounts applied (including the Dis rackrate) then you can jst switch over, no problem by calling Disney.


----------



## czechplz

Would Wednesday, the 7th work for our Universal Day?


----------



## dkrauss

Just wanted to let anyone who may not have booked a room yet, we did a room upgrade with Free Dining @ POP Century so we cancelled the room we booked under the group.  

In the end its probably break even but for us it takes away some of the stress 

Doug


----------



## TheMaxRebo

czechplz said:


> My party moved to Jambo House. Yaaaay!



great!  I updated the fist page (I assume same dates?)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dkrauss said:


> Just wanted to let anyone who may not have booked a room yet, we did a room upgrade with Free Dining @ POP Century so we cancelled the room we booked under the group.
> 
> In the end its probably break even but for us it takes away some of the stress
> 
> Doug



I am glad to see people are having decent luck getting Free Dining ... seems like in the past the rooms with it attached to it went really fast.


----------



## Kathleen Glasgow

Hi all!! This will be my first Dis event and I’m soooooo excited!! I’ll be solo at POP 8/9-8/11, but I’m staying with my sister’s friend 8/6-8/9, and I’ll probably rent a car for that part. My sister’s friend lives really close to Universal (works there too), so I’d be TOTALLY down for a Universal side day.

Other events I’m interested in- Welcome Event
Bar Crawl
Pre-Party Meet-Up
Trivia Contest
Yehaa Bob
A Disney Tour (Already planned to do one in May, so I could save it do then)
Hoop Dee Doo
Disney Springs lunch
GG Solo breakfast (Any solo events)
Moonlight Magic (I'd love to be adopted!)
And any dinner or Breakfast where there people

Sorry for the blank profile pic and my full name in the Username. It won’t let me change them lol.

Can’t wait to see all y’all!


----------



## dina444444

Resort Change. I will be at Bay Lake Tower 8/6-12.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> Resort Change. I will be at Bay Lake Tower 8/6-12.


Nice!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Kathleen Glasgow said:


> Hi all!! This will be my first Dis event and I’m soooooo excited!! I’ll be solo at POP 8/9-8/11, but I’m staying with my sister’s friend 8/6-8/9, and I’ll probably rent a car for that part. My sister’s friend lives really close to Universal (works there too), so I’d be TOTALLY down for a Universal side day.
> 
> Other events I’m interested in- Welcome Event
> Bar Crawl
> Pre-Party Meet-Up
> Trivia Contest
> Yehaa Bob
> A Disney Tour (Already planned to do one in May, so I could save it do then)
> Hoop Dee Doo
> Disney Springs lunch
> GG Solo breakfast (Any solo events)
> Moonlight Magic (I'd love to be adopted!)
> And any dinner or Breakfast where there people
> 
> Sorry for the blank profile pic and my full name in the Username. It won’t let me change them lol.
> 
> Can’t wait to see all y’all!



welcome!  I believe you can edit your profile pic after a certain number of posts 

I think I got all your info updated to the first page


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> Resort Change. I will be at Bay Lake Tower 8/6-12.



Got it updated (I assume same dates) ... that will be a convenient location!


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> Got it updated (I assume same dates) ... that will be a convenient location!


Yes. I’m happy the room I wanted was still available at the 7 month mark.


----------



## czechplz

> I am glad to see people are having decent luck getting Free Dining ... seems like in the past the rooms with it attached to it went really fast.



They greatly increased the number of available discounts to get everyone in before GE.



> great! I updated the fist page (I assume same dates?)



Yep, Same dates!


----------



## PrncessA

We moved to Coronado as well, couldn't overlook free dining with 4 "Disney Adults"! The tower was sold out,  but I'm going to keep checking!


----------



## Stay Puft Khymm

Sometimes I feel like I won a lottery....meeting an amazing friend, that is also a Jedi level planner. And Big Al's #1 Pal too! Friend, you have made this a trip that I won't stop talking about for like ten years, thanks to you. Your hard work and skills, are most impressive. I can't believe we will be staying at AKL!!!!! And because of the last DIS event, so anyone out there wondering if they should come, short answer is: YES! Times infinity. My Stay Puft cap is off and tipping at you. Czechplz is a code word for incredible person! Can't wait to meet more friends that end up being family!!!


----------



## PamNC

Just saw this thread - great idea. I'm going, not sure where I'm staying as of yet. Haven't booked anything but I'll definitely read through this and let you know what "official" and "unofficial" events I'll be attending. (probably most if not all - LOL).  I plan on going at the very least 8/8 - 8/12 and I may arrive 8/7


----------



## TheMaxRebo

**** QUICK NOTE ABOUT DINING EVENTS - ADR DAY COMING SOON! ****​
Hi all, as we have now passed the holiday season I thought it made sense to revisit a few things, the first being that we are about 1 month out from being able to make ADRs for early August.  As some of the discussed events would require ADRs I wanted to bring this up and start getting more concreted confirmation of interest and discuss who will book and if pre-payment is needed, etc.

Below are the events I see that would have an ADR required along with who expressed interest.

Please let me know if you are still interested and to the point of making an ADR and what day and time, etc.

*Hoop Dee Doo Review:*
Day & time: Discussed Friday, August 9th for the 8:30pm show (so can use Tables in Wonderland)

Interested:
- @TheMaxRebo and his wife
- @dina444444
- @SG131
- @wnwardii
- @k8Davies
- @PrncessA and family
- @WorldExplorer
- @115belladonna
- @Vernon Wolfe
- @CynthiaC925
- @AMusicLifeForMe and Dad
- @skittles67 and her Husband
- @Aerin75 and Roomie
- @Ron from Michigan and wife
- @JLoinDisney
- @Ravens girl
- @Sylver
- @wiihoo888 and her Husband
- @1Grumpy9
- @Maytulip32 and her husband
- @Vernon Wolfe
- @Kathleen Glasgow



*Disney Springs: part a) Lunch:*
Day & time: Discussed Saturday, August 10th - well, lunch, but likely to fit in so people could make a showing of Lion King at the AMC
Location: Discussed Homecomin' or Raglan Road

Interested:
- @Ron from Michigan
- @Carma3 and @ewrtomco and their mom
- @Ravens girl (if at Raglan Road)
- @wiihoo888 and her Husband
- @1Grumpy9
- @hertamaniac
- @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking
- @Kathleen Glasgow


*Garden Grill Solo Travelers Breakfast*
Day & time: unsure (beyond "breakfast")

Interested:
- @afan
- @Sylver
- @115belladonna (good for character or non; breakfast or dinner)
- @Ravens girl
- @k8Davies
- @Kathleen Glasgow


*Brunch at the Plaza in MK:*
Day & time: Wednesday, August 7th; "brunch" time

This didn't make an official event, but I know @k8Davies you mentioned potential interest in brunch at the Plaza the morning of Wednesday, August 7th - so let me know if you are still interested or if others are interested as well, let me know


----------



## skittles67

TheMaxRebo said:


> **** QUICK NOTE ABOUT DINING EVENTS - ADR DAY COMING SOON! ****​
> Hi all, as we have now passed the holiday season I thought it made sense to revisit a few things, the first being that we are about 1 month out from being able to make ADRs for early August.  As some of the discussed events would require ADRs I wanted to bring this up and start getting more concreted confirmation of interest and discuss who will book and if pre-payment is needed, etc.
> 
> Below are the events I see that would have an ADR required along with who expressed interest.
> 
> Please let me know if you are still interested and to the point of making an ADR and what day and time, etc.
> 
> *Hoop Dee Doo Review:*
> Day & time: Discussed Friday, August 9th for the 8:30pm show (so can use Tables in Wonderland)
> 
> Interested:
> - @TheMaxRebo and his wife
> - @dina444444
> - @SG131
> - @wnwardii
> - @k8Davies
> - @PrncessA and family
> - @WorldExplorer
> - @115belladonna
> - @Vernon Wolfe
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @AMusicLifeForMe and Dad
> - @skittles67 and her Husband
> - @Aerin75 and Roomie
> - @Ron from Michigan and wife
> - @JLoinDisney
> - @Ravens girl
> - @Sylver
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> - @1Grumpy9
> - @Maytulip32 and her husband
> - @Vernon Wolfe
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> 
> 
> 
> *Disney Springs: part a) Lunch:*
> Day & time: Discussed Saturday, August 10th - well, lunch, but likely to fit in so people could make a showing of Lion King at the AMC
> Location: Discussed Homecomin' or Raglan Road
> 
> Interested:
> - @Ron from Michigan
> - @Carma3 and @ewrtomco and their mom
> - @Ravens girl (if at Raglan Road)
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> - @1Grumpy9
> - @hertamaniac
> - @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> 
> 
> *Garden Grill Solo Travelers Breakfast*
> Day & time: unsure (beyond "breakfast")
> 
> Interested:
> - @afan
> - @Sylver
> - @115belladonna (good for character or non; breakfast or dinner)
> - @Ravens girl
> - @k8Davies
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> 
> 
> *Brunch at the Plaza in MK:*
> Day & time: Wednesday, August 7th; "brunch" time
> 
> This didn't make an official event, but I know @k8Davies you mentioned potential interest in brunch at the Plaza the morning of Wednesday, August 7th - so let me know if you are still interested or if others are interested as well, let me know



We are a definite yes for Hoop Dee Doo


----------



## dina444444

I'm definitely interested in Hoop Dee Doo, but I do need to manage to fit two nights in at Epcot for Illuminations and I will only have 5 nights for nighttime entertainment.


----------



## SG131

I’m interested in garden grill as well.


----------



## disneysteve

We are going to be interested in some of the events but we are total non-planners so there's no way I'm able to tell you in January what we're going to want to have for lunch in August. If that rules us out of the things needing ADRs, I'm okay with that. We'll see you all at some of the other events. We haven't even booked our house/condo yet. We don't typically do that until 2-3 months out from a trip. And we almost never make ADRs. I'm sure we'll be interested in any bar crawl and some of the other more informal stuff. We just don't plan Disney trips anywhere near this far in advance.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> I'm definitely interested in Hoop Dee Doo, but I do need to manage to fit two nights in at Epcot for Illuminations and I will only have 5 nights for nighttime entertainment.



I hear you about that - trying to arrange everything and definitely getting to see Illuminations at least once and I'd like to see the new show at DHS as well


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneysteve said:


> We are going to be interested in some of the events but we are total non-planners so there's no way I'm able to tell you in January what we're going to want to have for lunch in August. If that rules us out of the things needing ADRs, I'm okay with that. We'll see you all at some of the other events. We haven't even booked our house/condo yet. We don't typically do that until 2-3 months out from a trip. And we almost never make ADRs. I'm sure we'll be interested in any bar crawl and some of the other more informal stuff. We just don't plan Disney trips anywhere near this far in advance.



yeah, I know - just worried about making reservations for parties of 10+ - especially for Hoop Dee Doo .... not too worried about other ones

Obviously plenty of non-dining events too!


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, I know - just worried about making reservations for parties of 10+ - especially for Hoop Dee Doo .... not too worried about other ones
> 
> Obviously plenty of non-dining events too!


I think garden grill though not as many people may be tricky too. 

I definitely am interested in some of the other events posted since I last posted on this thread, but I was kind of waiting to see what the dis team is going to have before I decided what else I wanted to do. Based on the show it sounds like they’re starting to put together a list, can’t wait to hear about everything!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SG131 said:


> I think garden grill though not as many people may be tricky too.
> 
> I definitely am interested in some of the other events posted since I last posted on this thread, but I was kind of waiting to see what the dis team is going to have before I decided what else I wanted to do. Based on the show it sounds like they’re starting to put together a list, can’t wait to hear about everything!



I was glad to hear on the show John (I thin it was) say he expects to have more details for other events out in the next weeks ... for past events it wasn't until much, much closer to the event that they had any of that info - guess they realized some of us are planners


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> I was glad to hear on the show John (I thin it was) say he expects to have more details for other events out in the next weeks ... for past events it wasn't until much, much closer to the event that they had any of that info - guess they realized some of us are planners


And by planners you mean OBSESSIVE planners right.....

I’ve never been to an event before but I heard they gave info on smaller meets a few weeks ahead of time. That had me very concerned cause how would I ever be able to perfect a spreadsheet in 3 weeks especially when chances of switching fastpasses at that point was slim!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SG131 said:


> And by planners you mean OBSESSIVE planners right.....
> 
> I’ve never been to an event before but I heard they gave info on smaller meets a few weeks ahead of time. That had me very concerned cause how would I ever be able to perfect a spreadsheet in 3 weeks especially when chances of switching fastpasses at that point was slim!!



yeah, exactly - it was after FP day for many (and of course well past ADR booking window opening) and at that point - as the trip was our family vacation, not *just* for the DIS event we had a lot of things locked in so we werne't able to do many of the smaller events

Looks like for at least some things there will be more notice which is really nice!


----------



## Kathleen Glasgow

TheMaxRebo said:


> welcome!  I believe you can edit your profile pic after a certain number of posts
> 
> I think I got all your info updated to the first page



Thanks so much. I realized that lol. I will definitely be posting more now with this awesome party!


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, exactly - it was after FP day for many (and of course well past ADR booking window opening) and at that point - as the trip was our family vacation, not *just* for the DIS event we had a lot of things locked in so we werne't able to do many of the smaller events
> 
> Looks like for at least some things there will be more notice which is really nice!


Since for the first and probably only time ever I have an AP and will be making a few trips in the year, I’m trying to keep this trip more about meetups, but my need to plan is strong! I also have to keep reminding myself that it will be August so a more reasonable pace than what I did in December will be necessary!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

**** NEW POTENTIAL EVENT ****​
They just released info for an Illuminations Dinner Package

I know viewing Illuminations (perhaps saying "goodbye" to it) was something people were interested in so thought I would share this:

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...to-epcot/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0103190109190029C

It's for at the Rose and Crown and includes seating outside on their private patio, a pre-fix meal and unlimited beverage (including alcoholic ones).  prices is $85/adult $35/child


----------



## k8Davies

TheMaxRebo said:


> **** QUICK NOTE ABOUT DINING EVENTS - ADR DAY COMING SOON! ****​
> Hi all, as we have now passed the holiday season I thought it made sense to revisit a few things, the first being that we are about 1 month out from being able to make ADRs for early August.  As some of the discussed events would require ADRs I wanted to bring this up and start getting more concreted confirmation of interest and discuss who will book and if pre-payment is needed, etc.
> 
> Below are the events I see that would have an ADR required along with who expressed interest.
> 
> Please let me know if you are still interested and to the point of making an ADR and what day and time, etc.
> 
> *Hoop Dee Doo Review:*
> Day & time: Discussed Friday, August 9th for the 8:30pm show (so can use Tables in Wonderland)
> 
> Interested:
> - @TheMaxRebo and his wife
> - @dina444444
> - @SG131
> - @wnwardii
> - @k8Davies
> - @PrncessA and family
> - @WorldExplorer
> - @115belladonna
> - @Vernon Wolfe
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @AMusicLifeForMe and Dad
> - @skittles67 and her Husband
> - @Aerin75 and Roomie
> - @Ron from Michigan and wife
> - @JLoinDisney
> - @Ravens girl
> - @Sylver
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> - @1Grumpy9
> - @Maytulip32 and her husband
> - @Vernon Wolfe
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> 
> 
> 
> *Disney Springs: part a) Lunch:*
> Day & time: Discussed Saturday, August 10th - well, lunch, but likely to fit in so people could make a showing of Lion King at the AMC
> Location: Discussed Homecomin' or Raglan Road
> 
> Interested:
> - @Ron from Michigan
> - @Carma3 and @ewrtomco and their mom
> - @Ravens girl (if at Raglan Road)
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> - @1Grumpy9
> - @hertamaniac
> - @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> 
> 
> *Garden Grill Solo Travelers Breakfast*
> Day & time: unsure (beyond "breakfast")
> 
> Interested:
> - @afan
> - @Sylver
> - @115belladonna (good for character or non; breakfast or dinner)
> - @Ravens girl
> - @k8Davies
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> 
> 
> *Brunch at the Plaza in MK:*
> Day & time: Wednesday, August 7th; "brunch" time
> 
> This didn't make an official event, but I know @k8Davies you mentioned potential interest in brunch at the Plaza the morning of Wednesday, August 7th - so let me know if you are still interested or if others are interested as well, let me know



I'm definitely still up for the Hoop Dee Do and the Garden Grill.

Also yes I am still going for Breakfast on the Morning on Wednesday 7th - I am thinking somewhere in MK, happy with the Plaza as I haven't been there.

Although if people don't want to use a ticket I would consider Kona Cafe - as there Mimosa flight is great. 

All I know I will definitely need breakfast and from Jet Lag will be up early,  so can go stag if it's a bit too early in the day or in the trip for people.

As I will see a lot of you lovely folks at the afternoon meet up.


----------



## disneysteve

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, I know - just worried about making reservations for parties of 10+


That comment totally wasn't directed at you. It was just a general comment about our lack of planning. I completely understand the need to plan for large group events. We just don't work that way.

I'm glad to hear they intend to release event information earlier. Last time was frustrating. They really seemed taken off guard by the high demand but I think they learned from that and are changing up how they do it.


----------



## disneysteve

TheMaxRebo said:


> They just released info for an Illuminations Dinner Package


That would be a no for us based on the menu alone. Sounds like a nice package though. I'd be into it personally but the rest of the crew wouldn't.


----------



## disneyholic family

hi all!!  just catching up....
we have a resort change - disneyholic family and MickeyMouseIsKing
switching to Bay Lake Tower - 8/4 - 8/14

we were able to get a room at the 7 month mark!  woo hoo!!
we've never stayed at BLT before.. 

.


----------



## dina444444

disneyholic family said:


> hi all!!  just catching up....
> we have a resort change - disneyholic family and MickeyMouseIsKing
> switching to Bay Lake Tower - 8/4 - 8/14
> 
> we were able to get a room at the 7 month mark!  woo hoo!!
> we've never stayed at BLT before..
> 
> .


Yay!


----------



## disneyholic family

dina444444 said:


> Yay!



double yay!!
we managed to get a lake view studio (standards were all gone)...i was really happy to see they still had some left at 7 months.
actually, for most of our days they also had theme park view, but i didn't want to spend the extra points and then as it turned out, our last day only had lake view anyway...


----------



## dina444444

disneyholic family said:


> double yay!!
> we managed to get a lake view studio (standards were all gone)...i was really happy to see they still had some left at 7 months.
> actually, for most of our days they also had theme park view, but i didn't want to spend the extra points and then as it turned out, our last day only had lake view anyway...


I’m in a lake view as well. I knew if I was going to switch that would be the room type I would get since there aren’t that many standard studios. I stayed in a lake view studio last January and really liked it. And this allowed me to use the remainder of our banked 2017 points that will expire on August 31.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Just switched from the Polynesian to the Beach Club! Same dates.


----------



## czechplz

Which is better for the Universal Day, the 7th or the 12th? Right now I have it listed as the 7th.


----------



## sbenemerito

Please change our hotel from Copper Creek to Beach Club. Aug 7-11 Yay! Can’t wait to  stay at this resort. I have always dreamed of staying there. I have a feeling my boys are going to be spend many hours at the pool. 

We have a one bedroom for 2 nights and a studio for 2 nights. Anyone have room request recommendations?


----------



## afan

TheMaxRebo said:


> **** QUICK NOTE ABOUT DINING EVENTS - ADR DAY COMING SOON! ****​
> Hi all, as we have now passed the holiday season I thought it made sense to revisit a few things, the first being that we are about 1 month out from being able to make ADRs for early August.  As some of the discussed events would require ADRs I wanted to bring this up and start getting more concreted confirmation of interest and discuss who will book and if pre-payment is needed, etc.
> 
> Below are the events I see that would have an ADR required along with who expressed interest.
> 
> Please let me know if you are still interested and to the point of making an ADR and what day and time, etc.
> 
> *Hoop Dee Doo Review:*
> Day & time: Discussed Friday, August 9th for the 8:30pm show (so can use Tables in Wonderland)
> 
> Interested:
> - @TheMaxRebo and his wife
> - @dina444444
> - @SG131
> - @wnwardii
> - @k8Davies
> - @PrncessA and family
> - @WorldExplorer
> - @115belladonna
> - @Vernon Wolfe
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @AMusicLifeForMe and Dad
> - @skittles67 and her Husband
> - @Aerin75 and Roomie
> - @Ron from Michigan and wife
> - @JLoinDisney
> - @Ravens girl
> - @Sylver
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> - @1Grumpy9
> - @Maytulip32 and her husband
> - @Vernon Wolfe
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> 
> 
> 
> *Disney Springs: part a) Lunch:*
> Day & time: Discussed Saturday, August 10th - well, lunch, but likely to fit in so people could make a showing of Lion King at the AMC
> Location: Discussed Homecomin' or Raglan Road
> 
> Interested:
> - @Ron from Michigan
> - @Carma3 and @ewrtomco and their mom
> - @Ravens girl (if at Raglan Road)
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> - @1Grumpy9
> - @hertamaniac
> - @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> 
> 
> *Garden Grill Solo Travelers Breakfast*
> Day & time: unsure (beyond "breakfast")
> 
> Interested:
> - @afan
> - @Sylver
> - @115belladonna (good for character or non; breakfast or dinner)
> - @Ravens girl
> - @k8Davies
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> 
> 
> *Brunch at the Plaza in MK:*
> Day & time: Wednesday, August 7th; "brunch" time
> 
> This didn't make an official event, but I know @k8Davies you mentioned potential interest in brunch at the Plaza the morning of Wednesday, August 7th - so let me know if you are still interested or if others are interested as well, let me know



I'm still in for Garden Grill. I can't remember who (so sorry I thought I kept a not of it) of who offered to make the ADR because her date was earlier than mine.

Also I'd prefer to do the breakfast PPO or at least earlier in the morning Thurs, Fri or Sat.


----------



## poohj80

Not exactly sure how soon we will be able to arrive before the weekend yet, but booked at BLT and interested in the following events:

Hoop de Doo
DVC Member Magic
Volunteering at GKTW
Maybe backstage tour but DD will only be 13 so I know she can't participate in quite a few of them yet.

Thanks!
PJ


----------



## sanscomment

If anyone has an extra spot (or two) for the DVC Moonlight Magic on the 8th, please let me know.  I'm super interested!


----------



## Diapercat04

TheMaxRebo said:


> **** QUICK NOTE ABOUT DINING EVENTS - ADR DAY COMING SOON! ****​
> Hi all, as we have now passed the holiday season I thought it made sense to revisit a few things, the first being that we are about 1 month out from being able to make ADRs for early August.  As some of the discussed events would require ADRs I wanted to bring this up and start getting more concreted confirmation of interest and discuss who will book and if pre-payment is needed, etc.
> 
> Below are the events I see that would have an ADR required along with who expressed interest.
> 
> Please let me know if you are still interested and to the point of making an ADR and what day and time, etc.
> 
> *Hoop Dee Doo Review:*
> Day & time: Discussed Friday, August 9th for the 8:30pm show (so can use Tables in Wonderland)
> 
> Interested:
> - @TheMaxRebo and his wife
> - @dina444444
> - @SG131
> - @wnwardii
> - @k8Davies
> - @PrncessA and family
> - @WorldExplorer
> - @115belladonna
> - @Vernon Wolfe
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @AMusicLifeForMe and Dad
> - @skittles67 and her Husband
> - @Aerin75 and Roomie
> - @Ron from Michigan and wife
> - @JLoinDisney
> - @Ravens girl
> - @Sylver
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> - @1Grumpy9
> - @Maytulip32 and her husband
> - @Vernon Wolfe
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> 
> 
> 
> *Disney Springs: part a) Lunch:*
> Day & time: Discussed Saturday, August 10th - well, lunch, but likely to fit in so people could make a showing of Lion King at the AMC
> Location: Discussed Homecomin' or Raglan Road
> 
> Interested:
> - @Ron from Michigan
> - @Carma3 and @ewrtomco and their mom
> - @Ravens girl (if at Raglan Road)
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> - @1Grumpy9
> - @hertamaniac
> - @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> 
> 
> *Garden Grill Solo Travelers Breakfast*
> Day & time: unsure (beyond "breakfast")
> 
> Interested:
> - @afan
> - @Sylver
> - @115belladonna (good for character or non; breakfast or dinner)
> - @Ravens girl
> - @k8Davies
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> 
> 
> *Brunch at the Plaza in MK:*
> Day & time: Wednesday, August 7th; "brunch" time
> 
> This didn't make an official event, but I know @k8Davies you mentioned potential interest in brunch at the Plaza the morning of Wednesday, August 7th - so let me know if you are still interested or if others are interested as well, let me know



Hi! I've been lurking but I'd like to join the Hoopdeedoo dinner and solo breakfast too. I maaay have a friend join later but I'm planning this as a solo trip for now. Thanks!


----------



## SG131

afan said:


> I'm still in for Garden Grill. I can't remember who (so sorry I thought I kept a not of it) of who offered to make the ADR because her date was earlier than mine.
> 
> Also I'd prefer to do the breakfast PPO or at least earlier in the morning Thurs, Fri or Sat.


It may have been me that offered (even I don’t remember for sure), but yeah my trip starts on the 3rd so I’ll have an earlier shot at reservations than most.


----------



## SG131

k8Davies said:


> I'm definitely still up for the Hoop Dee Do and the Garden Grill.
> 
> Also yes I am still going for Breakfast on the Morning on Wednesday 7th - I am thinking somewhere in MK, happy with the Plaza as I haven't been there.
> 
> Although if people don't want to use a ticket I would consider Kona Cafe - as there Mimosa flight is great.
> 
> All I know I will definitely need breakfast and from Jet Lag will be up early,  so can go stag if it's a bit too early in the day or in the trip for people.
> 
> As I will see a lot of you lovely folks at the afternoon meet up.


How early were you thinking? I know there’s no chance of me making 8am but would love to try the plaza out. I had it booked for last trip but since I had the quick service dining plan I canceled and opted to save it for a future trip when I didn’t have dining.


----------



## disneysteve

So John mentioned on the show yesterday that there would be some surprises that they aren't ready to announce yet. Any guesses? I'm thinking they might get Joe Rohde to join us.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneysteve said:


> So John mentioned on the show yesterday that there would be some surprises that they aren't ready to announce yet. Any guesses? I'm thinking they might get Joe Rohde to join us.



I certainly would love that!  though if for the main event, 1,000 trying to talk to him might be a bit of an issue ... definitely would have a longer line than Flight of Passage!

He mentioned it when they were talking about "other events" - so maybe it is with Joe or something like that but for outside of the party?


----------



## disneysteve

Well it could be more of having him speak to the group somehow, not necessarily a meet and greet opportunity. Just as Jodi Benson gave a concert but we didn't all get to see her personally.


----------



## rteetz

I think I would die if Joe Rohde was there.


----------



## OKW Lover

disneysteve said:


> there would be some surprises that they aren't ready to announce yet. Any guesses?


I'd guess a special performance of the renewed Cirque.  Everybody loves scary clowns.


----------



## Kathleen Glasgow

czechplz said:


> Which is better for the Universal Day, the 7th or the 12th? Right now I have it listed as the 7th.



I'd prefer the 7th!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneysteve said:


> Well it could be more of having him speak to the group somehow, not necessarily a meet and greet opportunity. Just as Jodi Benson gave a concert but we didn't all get to see her personally.



That's true, good point ... could be cool if he it at like the drum circle area and we are all around listening to him talk.  

If he takes questions, who's going to ask him when is Expedition Everest going to be rethemed to Captain Marvel?


----------



## k8Davies

SG131 said:


> How early were you thinking? I know there’s no chance of me making 8am but would love to try the plaza out. I had it booked for last trip but since I had the quick service dining plan I canceled and opted to save it for a future trip when I didn’t have dining.



I was thinking early (I’m not normally a morning person but my body will still be on London time) but I could always go for Rope drop at MK and eat a bit later.

I just want to be done in time to head to the contempory around 11ish to pick up my credentials - so happy to book for 9.30/10ish


----------



## TheMaxRebo

k8Davies said:


> I was thinking early (I’m not normally a morning person but my body will still be on London time) but I could always go for Rope drop at MK and eat a bit later.
> 
> I just want to be done in time to head to the contempory around 11ish to pick up my credentials - so happy to book for 9.30/10ish



I think my wife and I would be up for that - something around 9:30/10 and then head to Contemporary


----------



## disneysteve

TheMaxRebo said:


> If he takes questions, who's going to ask him when is Expedition Everest going to be rethemed to Captain Marvel?


Nah. The new name will be "Nondescript roller coaster in India".


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneysteve said:


> Nah. The new name will be "Nondescript roller coaster in India".



I was just playing off that the day after the whole "Nondescript India roller coaster and we will put IP in our parks" tweet, Iger tweeted the below about putting 50 Captain Marvel rides in, etc. (so kill two birds with one stone)


----------



## Stay Puft Khymm

rteetz said:


> I think I would die if Joe Rohde was there.


I will be there to catch you Ryan!


----------



## Stay Puft Khymm

Just a thought that maybe ties into all the cool ideas and plans everyone is making....maybe we could all share our pics of this awesome event so we can all end up with a cool photo-book? My awesome, smart, amazing friend czechplz, made one for me for our trip we did together last Thanksgiving. I treasure she is and so is the book she had made. Even people that don't get my Disney thing are always impressed with the book. Just an idea, it would be so cool with all the different pics folks will be taking.


----------



## czechplz

Stay Puft Khymm said:


> Just a thought that maybe ties into all the cool ideas and plans everyone is making....maybe we could all share our pics of this awesome event so we can all end up with a cool photo-book? My awesome, smart, amazing friend czechplz, made one for me for our trip we did together last Thanksgiving. I treasure she is and so is the book she had made. Even people that don't get my Disney thing are always impressed with the book. Just an idea, it would be so cool with all the different pics folks will be taking.



Shutterfly is da best!


----------



## disneyholic family

rteetz said:


> I think I would die if Joe Rohde was there.



so here's our sort of embarrassing Joe Rohde story...

years ago, we went on the sunrise safari.....
it was an unexpectedly large group, so they split us into two smaller groups, with our group going with a guide who had been recruited at the last minute to take the overflow..

though we'd been going to disney since 1974, we weren't "fans" in the sense of knowing all the underlying nitty gritty type stuff (my grown up kids are fans now, but they were young teens then)..

ok....so the guide was phenomenal, telling us lots of background stories of how AK and AKL had been designed..
the depth of his knowledge was extremely impressive...
and he was a super nice guy, making sure we were all having a great time, including during the included breakfast buffet....
spending a really long time speaking with each group all though the tour and breakfast...

so later that day, long after the tour was over, as we were paying for something or other at one of the stores somewhere in WDW, the CM was chatting us up asking how our day was..
so i said we'd had a fantastic sunrise safari with the most amazing guide..
then i told her how the guy had this totally odd earring in one of his ears and i was surprised they let a CM wear it...that it was this super long feather like thing in his ear..

the CM practically swallowed her tongue..
she said "Oh MY GOD!!!!  YOU HAD JOE ROHDE AS YOUR GUIDE?????????????????????????"
i just looked at her and said....."umm...yes...that was what he said his name was....why?"

so she explained who he was and how she just couldn't believe we didn't know what kind of disney  royalty had been our guide...

it was so funny really....we hadn't had a clue....he was amazing true...and clearly incredibly knowledgeable....and super nice...and outgoing..
and with this really bizarre thing in his ear...
and we were entirely clueless....we didn't even take any pictures as far as i recall, though maybe we did..

anyway...that's our joe rohde story....

.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

I was just looking at how many days I would be in the parks during this trip and what kind of ticket I need.  Right now, I am looking at a 3 day park hopper as this will be the first time in a LONG time since I have park hopped.

There are some definite things I would like to do/see:

Happily Ever After
Illuminations
Toy Story Land

I am still very interested in Hoop Dee Do with everyone along with going to lunch with others at Disney Springs.


----------



## k8Davies

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think my wife and I would be up for that - something around 9:30/10 and t



Happy to book it later if I’m still on London time I’ll pretend it’s lunch 

Breakfast is servered up until 10.30am so I could book it for 9.45am or 10am (which ever one I can get) so if the times okay with @SG131 when the window open I can book for 4.

Exciting I love it when the Dining booking opens just feels, even though it’s still 180 days away, the trip is nearly here!!


----------



## Stay Puft Khymm

Just booked my flights, in bound and out bound. Thanks for the heads up to my awesome Jedi planner: czechplz! You are the best friend! Does anyone know how we could speed up time so this event is sooner? In my heart I know we can't but still. Can't wait, can't wait, can't wait. I have to wait.


----------



## SG131

k8Davies said:


> Happy to book it later if I’m still on London time I’ll pretend it’s lunch
> 
> Breakfast is servered up until 10.30am so I could book it for 9.45am or 10am (which ever one I can get) so if the times okay with @SG131 when the window open I can book for 4.
> 
> Exciting I love it when the Dining booking opens just feels, even though it’s still 180 days away, the trip is nearly here!!


Sounds good to me


----------



## czechplz

The date has been chosen for Universal Day. It will take place on the 7th. We will meet near the Knight Bus in Universal Studios, the purple triple-decker bus in London, right around 3 PM.  I figured we can do some rides together and mayhaps dinner at Fast Food Boulevard. When the date get's closer, I will set up a group chat on Facebook or Hangouts so we can all communicate that way with one another. Maybe we will have to convince Craig and Ryno to join us.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

czechplz said:


> The date has been chosen for Universal Day. It will take place on the 7th. We will meet near the Knight Bus in Universal Studios, the purple triple-decker bus in London, right around 3 PM.  I figured we can do some rides together and mayhaps dinner at Fast Food Boulevard. When the date get's closer, I will set up a group chat on Facebook or Hangouts so we can all communicate that way with one another. Maybe we will have to convince Craig and Ryno to join us.



Thanks for organizing this!  I've updated the first post to reflect this and edited the events post with this date/time information.

Just tagging everyone that had shown interest so they see this
- @czechplz and 3 other adults
- @bartleyosu
- @sbenemerito (Shanda) husband and sons (16 and 13)
- @NeuroCindy
- @travelinjenn and husband (though don't arrive utnil the 7th)
- @Malia78
- @CynthiaC925
- @thiabelle and her daughter
- @pSTANchio and his wife


----------



## TheMaxRebo

k8Davies said:


> Happy to book it later if I’m still on London time I’ll pretend it’s lunch
> 
> Breakfast is servered up until 10.30am so I could book it for 9.45am or 10am (which ever one I can get) so if the times okay with @SG131 when the window open I can book for 4.
> 
> Exciting I love it when the Dining booking opens just feels, even though it’s still 180 days away, the trip is nearly here!!



Great!  I've updated the first post to include this item and also added it to the events post!

Now to wait 6.5 months to try the Lobster and Fried Green Tomatoes Eggs Benedict!

If you hadn't seen this before, here is a review the DIS did of the breakfast at the Plaza: https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/review-the-plaza-restaurant-breakfast-at-magic-kingdom/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneyholic family said:


> hi all!!  just catching up....
> we have a resort change - disneyholic family and MickeyMouseIsKing
> switching to Bay Lake Tower - 8/4 - 8/14
> 
> we were able to get a room at the 7 month mark!  woo hoo!!
> we've never stayed at BLT before..
> 
> .





AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Just switched from the Polynesian to the Beach Club! Same dates.





sbenemerito said:


> Please change our hotel from Copper Creek to Beach Club. Aug 7-11 Yay! Can’t wait to  stay at this resort. I have always dreamed of staying there. I have a feeling my boys are going to be spend many hours at the pool.
> 
> We have a one bedroom for 2 nights and a studio for 2 nights. Anyone have room request recommendations?



I updated all of your locations - glad to see people were able to get/move to what they wanted!!!

@disneyholic family - just wanted to confirm as originally I had you checking out on the 13th, but now you have listed the 14th ... just wanted to check that your ending date did change




poohj80 said:


> Not exactly sure how soon we will be able to arrive before the weekend yet, but booked at BLT and interested in the following events:
> 
> Hoop de Doo
> DVC Member Magic
> Volunteering at GKTW
> Maybe backstage tour but DD will only be 13 so I know she can't participate in quite a few of them yet.
> 
> Thanks!
> PJ



I added you to BLT just with dates as "TBD" and put you down for those events!




Diapercat04 said:


> Hi! I've been lurking but I'd like to join the Hoopdeedoo dinner and solo breakfast too. I maaay have a friend join later but I'm planning this as a solo trip for now. Thanks!



 I've added you as interested in those events!


----------



## Tiggerette

Hi there! It looks like my prior post might have been missed, or more likely I didn't write it very well. Thanks for the reminder for the ADR. I'll reply in list format if that's more helpful. 

- HoopdeDoo revue please.
- Happy to help with the meet up at Victoria Falls, and make it a "Get your Glow On" prep party.
- Staying at Poly. (new info, just reserved)
- YeeHaw Bob Singalong!!

There may be other events, but these are ones I'm definitely setting aside to enjoy together, and can remember without going back to first post.



Tiggerette said:


> Hi all! I'm looking forward to a great time! I'm interested in the HoopRevue, I've never been before. I'd like to do the bar crawl and  Yee Haw Bob, also never been to his show yet!
> 
> I'm happy to help facilitate the meet up at the Victoria Falls Lounge. I'd love to theme it as "Get Your Glow On" Prepping your luminescent items for fun! I can supply some glow stick items for folks with DISparty credentials in the first hour, and if any supplies remain, then open it to everyone in the second hour. That way we hopefully use up everything. I think it would also be wise to partner with the DIS leadership to make sure we don't run afoul of any expectations or requirements that we don't know about from the outside looking in.  If it's better to have someone more local or more involved in the DIS event lead the meet-up, no worries!


----------



## k8Davies

TheMaxRebo said:


> Great! I've updated the first post to include this item and also added it to the events post!
> 
> Now to wait 6.5 months to try the Lobster and Fried Green Tomatoes Eggs Benedict!
> 
> If you hadn't seen this before, here is a review the DIS did of the breakfast at the Plaza: https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/review-the-plaza-restaurant-breakfast-at-magic-kingdom/



Thanks for the link great vlog - I did check bookings the other day and you could book till July.

Looks amazing think it’s going to be Mickey waffles and mimosas for me.


----------



## ReelRedHead

We are attending! August 2-15 POR. After all these years of listening to the podcast, I am so excited to finally meet the team!


----------



## PolkaDotPanda

DH (Ryan) and I (Casey) will be at Pop 8/7-8/12. We are interested in the welcome event at Pop, Hoop De Doo Revue and the pre Pandora party meetup. We can’t wait!


----------



## Maytulip32

@TheMaxRebo we will be staying at AKL Kidani. I was looking at the DVC event on August 8 and if I read it right you can register up to 4 or the people on your reservation. So I’m not sure if non-DVC people can be registered if they aren’t on the reservation or am I reading it wrong.  It’s like muddy water sometimes trying to understand the rules.


----------



## dina444444

Maytulip32 said:


> TheMaxRedo we will be staying at AKL Kidani. I was looking at the DVC event on August 8 and if I read it right you can register up to 4 or the people on your reservation. So I’m not sure if non-DVC people can be registered if they aren’t on the reservation or am I reading it wrong.  It’s like muddy water sometimes trying to understand the rules.


The DVC member registers. They have to be present and can either bring in 3 or guests or the number of guests on their reservation, which ever is higher.


----------



## Kathleen Glasgow

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks for organizing this!  I've updated the first post to reflect this and edited the events post with this date/time information.
> 
> Just tagging everyone that had shown interest so they see this
> - @czechplz and 3 other adults
> - @bartleyosu
> - @sbenemerito (Shanda) husband and sons (16 and 13)
> - @NeuroCindy
> - @travelinjenn and husband (though don't arrive utnil the 7th)
> - @Malia78
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @thiabelle and her daughter
> - @pSTANchio and his wife




I'd Like to add myself to Universal meet up!


----------



## disneyholic family

TheMaxRebo said:


> just wanted to confirm as originally I had you checking out on the 13th, but now you have listed the 14th ... just wanted to check that your ending date did change



yes, i booked at BLT from the 4th to the 14th..
we haven't bought our flights yet, so i don't really know the final final dates, but probably it will be the 4th to the 14th...
it takes forever and a day to fly to the USA, so we like to stay as long as possible...  

.


----------



## Dennis McEwen

Hello,
I am a long time listener, but this will be my first party event. 

I am staying at Pop Century from 8/7-8/12. 

I am interested in the Bar Crawl, Pre-Party meet up, Welcome Party, Bar Lounge Event, or any good solo traveler events.


----------



## Zatrina

TheMaxRebo said:


> *Who is staying where/when?*
> 
> *All Stars Movies:*
> - @mcnealrkn - 8/6 - 8/13
> - @Michele&Jessica (Michele) - 8/3 - 8/13
> 
> 
> *Animal Kingdom Lodge:*
> - @TheMaxRebo (Phil) and wife (Judi) - 8/11 - 8/13
> - @Nanb and sister - 8/8 - 8/12
> - @Gehrig1B (Gene) and wife (Becky) - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @isabellea with husband and 2 daughters (7 and 9) - but solo for the party) - 8/10 - 8/12
> - @3cmom and husband and son (10) - 8/8 - 8/12
> - @Ron from Michigan and wife (Tina) - for the week
> - @czechplz with 3 other adults - 8/5 - 8/13
> 
> 
> *Art of Animation:*
> 
> 
> *Bay Lake Tower:*
> - @apurplebrat - 8/7 - 8/13 (split stay with Beach Club Villas)
> - @Carma3 with sister (@ewrtomco) and mother (Rose) - 8/6 -8/12
> - @dina444444 - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @disneyholic family (Beth) and daughter @Mickeymouseisking (Chani) - 8/4 - 8/14
> - @poohj80 (PJ) - dates TBD
> @Zatrina/split stay with front of trip at boardwalk villas
> 
> *Beach Club & Beach Club Villas:*
> - @apurplebrat - 8/7 - 8/13 (split stay with Bay Lake Tower)
> - @AMusicLifeForMe and his Dad - 8/7 - 8/12
> - @sbenemerito (Shanda) husband (Alvin) and sons AJ (16) and Dylan (13) - 8/7 - 8/11
> 
> 
> *Boardwalk Inn & Villas:*
> - @bartleyosu (Crystal) at Villas - 8/5 -8/12 (for now, may switch to POP)
> - @auntfrannie at Inn - 8/6 - 8/13
> 
> 
> *Caribbean Beach Resort:*
> - @k8Davies - 8/6 - 8/12
> 
> 
> *Contemporary:*
> - @Cousin Orville - 8/8 - 8/11
> - @Ladyfish77 and husband and son (23) - 8/10 - 8/11
> - @Aerin75 (Carrie) and Roomie - 88/ - 8/11
> - @Ravens girl - 8/6 - 8/12 (Kay-Marie)
> 
> 
> *Coronado:*
> - @ChimneyJim (Michael) and wife (Susana) and son (11) and daughter (10) - 8/6 - 8/11
> - @PrncessA with family and friends - 8/3 - 8/11
> 
> 
> *Grand Floridian:*
> 
> 
> *Polynesian:*
> 
> 
> *Port Orleans FQ:*
> - @thiabelle (Cynthia) and her daughter (18) - 8/7 - 8/11
> - @wiihoo888 (Lori) and her Husband (Mike) - 8/7 - 8/11
> 
> 
> *Port Orleans Riverside:*
> - @Idaho Mouse - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @Vernon Wolfe - 8/6 - 8/13 (hasn't booked yet)
> 
> 
> *POP Century:*
> - @TheMaxRebo (Phil) and wife (Judi) - 8/6 - 8/11
> - @SG131 (solo) - 8/3 - 8-12
> - @wnwardii - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @afan - 8/7 - 8/12
> - @dkrauss (Doug) and wife (Donna) - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @Malia78 - 8/6 - 8/11
> - @gberg (Glen) - 8/3 - 8/11
> - @WorldExplorer - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @javaman - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @pSTANchio and wife (Grace) - 8/6 - 8/13
> - @Sylver - 8/5 - 8/13
> - @rchristiansen (Becky) and husband (Jeff) and daughter (16) - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @Kathleen Glasgow - 8/9 - 8/11
> 
> 
> *Saratoga Springs:*
> - @CynthiaC925 - 8/7 - 8/12
> - @skittles67 (Prescilla) and her Husband (Tim) - 8/10 - 8/17
> 
> 
> *Shades of Green:*
> - @Ladyfish77 and husband and son (23) - 8/3 - 8/10
> - @115belladonna - 8/7 -8/12
> 
> 
> *Yact Club:*
> - @MaryKatesMom (Beth) and her husband (Dave) - 8/8 - 8/11
> 
> 
> *Wilderness Lodge/Copper Creek:*
> 
> 
> *Off Property:*
> - @Enorto1 and her mom - 8/6 - 8/13 (Wyndham Bonnet Creek)
> - @disneysteve and wife and daughter (23) - TBD
> - @datadoc_5 and wife - moving to area in December
> - @NeuroCindy
> - @1Grumpy9 - 8/8 - 8/12 or 8/13
> - @Kathleen Glasgow - 8/6 - 8/9
> 
> 
> *TBD:*
> - @Maytulip32 and her husband
> 
> 
> *Car Pool Information:
> 
> Potential drivers:*
> @dina444444 @wnwardii @AMusicLifeForMe @NeuroCindy @Vernon Wolfe @Aerin75 @thiabelle


----------



## cmarsh31

@TheMaxRebo 
Please add us to Coronado 8/8-8/12 (Carly & DH) with our kids (DS 14 & DD 11)! Thanks!!


----------



## Braddy007

Hey @TheMaxRebo

My wife (Jamie) and I (Brad) will be staying at the Contemporary the 7th -11th.  Not sure how many events we will participate, but definitely interested in the Bar Crawl, Mini golf, and Pre-Party Meetup at the moment.

Also, anyone staying at the Contemporary or BLT interested in a meet up on the 8th since it looks like most of us will be in by then?


----------



## Braddy007

Also, the H20 glow party at Typhoon Lagoon will be going on during the meet.  Not sure if anyone had mentioned this previously.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tiggerette said:


> Hi there! It looks like my prior post might have been missed, or more likely I didn't write it very well. Thanks for the reminder for the ADR. I'll reply in list format if that's more helpful.
> 
> - HoopdeDoo revue please.
> - Happy to help with the meet up at Victoria Falls, and make it a "Get your Glow On" prep party.
> - Staying at Poly. (new info, just reserved)
> - YeeHaw Bob Singalong!!
> 
> There may be other events, but these are ones I'm definitely setting aside to enjoy together, and can remember without going back to first post.



dang, you caught that I purposely didn't put your info it 

Sorry about that - definitely just got missed, but I have add you to those events (and also added to "get your glow on" note the Pre-party listing)

I put you as at the Poly with dates TBD


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ReelRedHead said:


> We are attending! August 2-15 POR. After all these years of listening to the podcast, I am so excited to finally meet the team!





PolkaDotPanda said:


> DH (Ryan) and I (Casey) will be at Pop 8/7-8/12. We are interested in the welcome event at Pop, Hoop De Doo Revue and the pre Pandora party meetup. We can’t wait!





Maytulip32 said:


> TheMaxRedo we will be staying at AKL Kidani. I was looking at the DVC event on August 8 and if I read it right you can register up to 4 or the people on your reservation. So I’m not sure if non-DVC people can be registered if they aren’t on the reservation or am I reading it wrong.  It’s like muddy water sometimes trying to understand the rules.





Kathleen Glasgow said:


> I'd Like to add myself to Universal meet up!





Dennis McEwen said:


> Hello,
> I am a long time listener, but this will be my first party event.
> 
> I am staying at Pop Century from 8/7-8/12.
> 
> I am interested in the Bar Crawl, Pre-Party meet up, Welcome Party, Bar Lounge Event, or any good solo traveler events.






cmarsh31 said:


> @TheMaxRebo
> Please add us to Coronado 8/8-8/12 (Carly & DH) with our kids (DS 14 & DD 11)! Thanks!!





Braddy007 said:


> Hey @TheMaxRebo
> 
> My wife (Jamie) and I (Brad) will be staying at the Contemporary the 7th -11th.  Not sure how many events we will participate, but definitely interested in the Bar Crawl, Mini golf, and Pre-Party Meetup at the moment.
> 
> Also, anyone staying at the Contemporary or BLT interested in a meet up on the 8th since it looks like most of us will be in by then?





I got the first page updated with all of this info - hopefully correctly!

If I missed anyone else or any other updates please let me know!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Braddy007 said:


> Also, the H20 glow party at Typhoon Lagoon will be going on during the meet.  Not sure if anyone had mentioned this previously.




I don't think anyone brought this up but I am happy to add it to the first page if there is interest in an event

I did see that Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party tickets also went on sale today - first party is on August 16th, so not when many of us will be there, but I suspect we will see some fall decorations going up while we are there!


----------



## 115belladonna

The Typhoon Lagoon Glow nights have been announced? Is anyone going on Thursday Aug 8? It starts at 6 but part guests are allowed as early as 4 pm? 

I’m thinking of going, even if I go solo.


----------



## Tiggerette

TheMaxRebo said:


> dang, you caught that I purposely didn't put your info it
> 
> Sorry about that - definitely just got missed, but I have add you to those events (and also added to "get your glow on" note the Pre-party listing)
> 
> I put you as at the Poly with dates TBD




Thanks! My dates right now are Aug 8-12.
After visiting Pandora for the first time, I'm thinking that we also use some UV reactive paint to decorate our outfits as well. I'll look for some info on what might be fun for us to be creative with to prep for our time in Pandora. Yay!

[EDIT TO ASK] :  Do we need to make our own separate ADRs for the Hoop Revue? I didn't want to assume that a point person was booking them all, or if there was a particular booking strategy for our group dinner. This will be my first time to go.


----------



## disneyholic family

Braddy007 said:


> Hey @TheMaxRebo
> 
> My wife (Jamie) and I (Brad) will be staying at the Contemporary the 7th -11th.  Not sure how many events we will participate, but definitely interested in the Bar Crawl, Mini golf, and Pre-Party Meetup at the moment.
> 
> Also, anyone staying at the Contemporary or BLT interested in a meet up on the 8th since it looks like most of us will be in by then?



a CR/BLT meet could definitely be fun if we can manage to find a time that works!!



TheMaxRebo said:


> I did see that Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party tickets also went on sale today - first party is on August 16th, so not when many of us will be there, but I suspect we will see some fall decorations going up while we are there!



Chani pointed this out to me.....i'm really itching to extend our stay to the 17th so we can attend...hmmmm...

.


----------



## disneyholic family

i just bought our (incredibly expensive despite being cattle class) flight tickets so now i know our final final dates!!

we'll be at BLT from August 2 - 14  .....woo hoo!!!

it took us about 2 hours to finally decide on the dates...

in the end, we asked our respective hubbies their opinion and both said exactly the same thing - if you're flying all the way there, you should stay for as long as you can..

so the 2nd to the 14th it is.... woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

so after 2 weeks doing disney in europe with the entire family (disney cruise and DLP),  chani and i will board a plane exactly one week later to fly (for 13 tortuous hours) to Miami..

yes, you read that right - we're flying to miami.....it was miami or new york, which would mean having to fly  a second leg..

so instead we're flying non-stop to Miami (for 13+ tortuous hours in cattle class, which proves how very much we want to be part  of the dis event!!!!!!!!!!)...

and then we're getting into a rental and driving to orlando.....

call me crazy.....   LOL....

and then doing it all in reverse on the 14th....

it's an ADVENTURE... (what's that from?  hint, it no longer exists)....

anyway, please update our stay dates to August 2-14....thanks!!!!!!!!!!

.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneyholic family said:


> i just bought our (incredibly expensive despite being cattle class) flight tickets so now i know our final final dates!!
> 
> we'll be at BLT from August 2 - 14  .....woo hoo!!!
> 
> it took us about 2 hours to finally decide on the dates...
> 
> in the end, we asked our respective hubbies their opinion and both said exactly the same thing - if you're flying all the way there, you should stay for as long as you can..
> 
> so the 2nd to the 14th it is.... woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> so after 2 weeks doing disney in europe with the entire family (disney cruise and DLP),  chani and i will board a plane exactly one week later to fly (for 13 tortuous hours) to Miami..
> 
> yes, you read that right - we're flying to miami.....it was miami or new york, which would mean having to fly  a second leg..
> 
> so instead we're flying non-stop to Miami (for 13+ tortuous hours in cattle class, which proves how very much we want to be part  of the dis event!!!!!!!!!!)...
> 
> and then we're getting into a rental and driving to orlando.....
> 
> call me crazy.....   LOL....
> 
> and then doing it all in reverse on the 14th....
> 
> it's an ADVENTURE... (what's that from?  hint, it no longer exists)....
> 
> anyway, please update our stay dates to August 2-14....thanks!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> .



I updated your info and glad you got everything booked!!!


----------



## Carma3

disneyholic family said:


> i just bought our (incredibly expensive despite being cattle class) flight tickets so now i know our final final dates!!
> 
> we'll be at BLT from August 2 - 14  .....woo hoo!!!
> 
> it took us about 2 hours to finally decide on the dates...
> 
> in the end, we asked our respective hubbies their opinion and both said exactly the same thing - if you're flying all the way there, you should stay for as long as you can..
> 
> so the 2nd to the 14th it is.... woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> so after 2 weeks doing disney in europe with the entire family (disney cruise and DLP),  chani and i will board a plane exactly one week later to fly (for 13 tortuous hours) to Miami..
> 
> yes, you read that right - we're flying to miami.....it was miami or new york, which would mean having to fly  a second leg..
> 
> so instead we're flying non-stop to Miami (for 13+ tortuous hours in cattle class, which proves how very much we want to be part  of the dis event!!!!!!!!!!)...
> 
> and then we're getting into a rental and driving to orlando.....
> 
> call me crazy.....   LOL....
> 
> and then doing it all in reverse on the 14th....
> 
> it's an ADVENTURE... (what's that from?  hint, it no longer exists)....
> 
> anyway, please update our stay dates to August 2-14....thanks!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> .


Wonderful, ewrtomco and I also so happy you are staying at BLT.  We are staying there from the 6th to 13th.  Maybe can meet up on the 6th.


----------



## disneyholic family

Carma3 said:


> Wonderful, ewrtomco and I also so happy you are staying at BLT.  We are staying there from the 6th to 13th.  Maybe can meet up on the 6th.



sounds good...now that we finally bit the bullet and bought our plane tickets, we have to figure out our pre-event plan of attack..
yes, we're kind of psycho disney planners and this time we have to work it into just a few non-event days...
we have 4 days before the event starts, so that's one day per park..
now the question is what order to do them in...

love the name ewrtomco....LOL.....


----------



## Carma3

Was just looking at the "interested" post and noticed the Plaza Breakfast.  Debating if my family wants to do it or not.  Is it for Tuesday the 6th or Wednesday the 7th?  It has Tuesday the 7th


----------



## ewrtomco

disneyholic family said:


> sounds good...now that we finally bit the bullet and bought our plane tickets, we have to figure out our pre-event plan of attack..
> yes, we're kind of psycho disney planners and this time we have to work it into just a few non-event days...
> we have 4 days before the event starts, so that's one day per park..
> now the question is what order to do them in...
> 
> love the name ewrtomco....LOL.....


We Too like to plan our Disney trips. We will be arriving on the 6th We are waiting to see what events are happening to determine our park and non park days. and thanks for the name compliment. and I love your name too


----------



## k8Davies

Carma3 said:


> Was just looking at the "interested" post and noticed the Plaza Breakfast. Debating if my family wants to do it or not. Is it for Tuesday the 6th or Wednesday the 7th? It has Tuesday the 7th



It’s definitely the 7th, Wednesday As I’m booking it, so can’t be the Tuesday as around breakfast time on that day I’ll be somewhere over the Atlantic


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Carma3 said:


> Was just looking at the "interested" post and noticed the Plaza Breakfast.  Debating if my family wants to do it or not.  Is it for Tuesday the 6th or Wednesday the 7th?  It has Tuesday the 7th



Oops, my bad - updated it to be Wed the 7th.  Idea was breakfast and then those that want as a group can go over to the contemporary to register for the Official event which starts that day


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneyholic family said:


> sounds good...now that we finally bit the bullet and bought our plane tickets, we have to figure out our pre-event plan of attack..
> yes, we're kind of psycho disney planners and this time we have to work it into just a few non-event days...
> we have 4 days before the event starts, so that's one day per park..
> now the question is what order to do them in...
> 
> love the name ewrtomco....LOL.....



We don’t plan out every minute but I do like to have a good overall game plan and like to plan so have had my spreadsheet for this event/trip going for a while.  Is amazing how quickly the days (and especially the nights) can fill up!


----------



## Bedsypoppins

Hi everyone! This is my first post on the boards, so I hope I’m replying to the right thing! Haha. I discovered The Dis in 2017 when I was planning my bachelorette party and I have been slightly obsessed ever since! I don’t get to Disney often, so I have to live vicariously through the podcast! I’m excited to be attending my first Dis event with my husband!! We are staying at French Quarter Aug 9-11th. We are interested in the bar crawl or any of the resort meet ups. I’d love to meet fellow fans. It seems like this is an awesome community and I can’t wait to be a part of it!


----------



## disneyholic family

k8Davies said:


> It’s definitely the 7th, Wednesday As I’m booking it, so can’t be the Tuesday as around breakfast time on that day I’ll be somewhere over the Atlantic



we'll be somewhere over the atlantic on the 2nd....
i've never flown this route before, so i haven't a clue which way we'll fly other than we HAVE to fly over the atlantic..
but i'm guessing we'll fly over the med, then part of europe and probably even the UK as we usually go the northern route..

so i'll wave as we do a fly by


----------



## disneyholic family

TheMaxRebo said:


> We don’t plan out every minute but I do like to have a good overall game plan and like to plan so have had my spreadsheet for this event/trip going for a while.  Is amazing how quickly the days (and especially the nights) can fill up!



we usually have a spreadsheet as well, but i haven't done one yet given we weren't sure of the dates..
since it's just chani and me and not all 9 of us, it's a bit different..
the two of us don't plan every minute, but we do try to figure out where we can fit in the really important things (finding nemo the musical being one of them)..

i'm a bit stumped as to how to schedule our meals this time..
when we all were there in august 2017 for 3 full weeks, we actually did have the mornings planned out by the minute, since we were on the dining plan (the UK "free" dining package)....
but even though we'd planned it out, we were flexible, changing FPs on the fly, though the ADRs were set in stone...
there's just no way to change ADRs for 9 people...oh wait..it was 8 people in 2017...now it's 9...  
anyway, once you make those ADRs for a large group there just isn't any wiggle room...

truth is, i really miss the way it used to be....
it was easier to just go with the flow...
we still try to do that....take it easy and people watch, but it's harder than it used to be to do that..

i think the dis event might lend itself to that...slowing down and just enjoying the atmosphere...

.


----------



## disneyholic family

Bedsypoppins said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first post on the boards, so I hope I’m replying to the right thing! Haha. I discovered The Dis in 2017 when I was planning my bachelorette party and I have been slightly obsessed ever since! I don’t get to Disney often, so I have to live vicariously through the podcast! I’m excited to be attending my first Dis event with my husband!! We are staying at French Quarter Aug 9-11th. We are interested in the bar crawl or any of the resort meet ups. I’d love to meet fellow fans. It seems like this is an awesome community and I can’t wait to be a part of it!




WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

.


----------



## ewrtomco

disneyholic family said:


> WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> .


 awesome


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

This will be our first trip! I’m bringing the husband and two of our friends for an adult only getaway weekend. This was the perfect excuse. Sooo excited! Staying at AKV Kidani 8th-11th. This makes 3 trips for me in 2019 and 4 trips for my husband.

ETA: Not our first ever trip, just first Dis trip!


----------



## ewrtomco

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> This will be our first trip! I’m bringing the husband and two of our friends for an adult only getaway weekend. This was the perfect excuse. Sooo excited! Staying at AKV Kidani 8th-11th. This makes 3 trips for me in 2019 and 4 trips for my husband.


That is so awesome looking forward to meeting you all.  I am staying at BLT with my sister Carma3 and our mom from the 6th to 12


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Bedsypoppins said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first post on the boards, so I hope I’m replying to the right thing! Haha. I discovered The Dis in 2017 when I was planning my bachelorette party and I have been slightly obsessed ever since! I don’t get to Disney often, so I have to live vicariously through the podcast! I’m excited to be attending my first Dis event with my husband!! We are staying at French Quarter Aug 9-11th. We are interested in the bar crawl or any of the resort meet ups. I’d love to meet fellow fans. It seems like this is an awesome community and I can’t wait to be a part of it!



  glad to hear you are able to make it!  I've added you to the first page for your hotel and for the bar crawl - definitely great to meet even a few people before the main event so you will see some friendly faces at the event!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> This will be our first trip! I’m bringing the husband and two of our friends for an adult only getaway weekend. This was the perfect excuse. Sooo excited! Staying at AKV Kidani 8th-11th. This makes 3 trips for me in 2019 and 4 trips for my husband.
> 
> ETA: Not our first ever trip, just first Dis trip!



 you are definitely not the only ones using this as an excuse for an adults only getaway!!!  (he said speaking about himself)


----------



## ewrtomco

Bedsypoppins said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first post on the boards, so I hope I’m replying to the right thing! Haha. I discovered The Dis in 2017 when I was planning my bachelorette party and I have been slightly obsessed ever since! I don’t get to Disney often, so I have to live vicariously through the podcast! I’m excited to be attending my first Dis event with my husband!! We are staying at French Quarter Aug 9-11th. We are interested in the bar crawl or any of the resort meet ups. I’d love to meet fellow fans. It seems like this is an awesome community and I can’t wait to be a part of it!


It will be so awesome to meet you this is also our first event as well


----------



## wiihoo888

So excited, and may be overthinking but...how have Dis event groups made ADRs in the past for the unofficial events? Separate at the same place or together? I have a TIW membership and would be glad to help for Hoop dee doo once we determine a date. Just know ADRs are creeping up on us, and not sure which dates are hammered out for the events or what to do when the time comes. Thanks


----------



## PamNC

Hello - not sure where I'm staying just yet but I'll be there 8/7 - 8/12. I definitely want to do the pre-party for pandora on the 10th. I'll know a little later about the other meet-ups. How do I get my name added in on the events? I'm probably doing this wrong.


----------



## bartleyosu

TheMaxRebo said:


> *Meet Up Ideas:*
> 
> *Welcome event - for adults, teens, and kids (At POP Century):*
> On Wednesday, August 7th, we will hold a welcome event so that people can introduce themselves and put some faces to names.  This is a great opportunity to meet some people early on so you can see some friendly faces later in the week and at the party on Saturday.  This will also be a chance for teens and kids to meet one other folk of the similar ages and hopefully make some new friends!  @rchristiansen will lead the organization of this!
> 
> Interested:
> - @rchristiansen's daughter Stephanie (16)
> - @sbenemerito (Shanda)'s and sons AJ (16) and Dylan(13)
> - @TheMaxRebo and his wife
> - @dkrauss and his wife
> - @ewrtomco, @Carma3 and their mom
> - @afan
> - @sbenemerito
> - @disneyholic family and Daughter (@Mickeymouseisking)
> - @dina444444
> - @skittles67
> - @wnwardii
> - @Ravens girl
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> - @PolkaDotPanda and husband
> - @Dennis McEwen
> 
> 
> *Bar Crawl:
> *
> _Note: this was originally the Skyliner Bucket Crawl, but Disney has announced the official opening as "Fall 2019" so we can't expect to be able to ride it. _
> 
> *Option 1: Skyliner "Bucket Crawl" if open, to include a meal at Sebastien's Bistro at Caribbean Beach
> 
> Option 2: Monorail Crawl: Can also include a stop at Geyser Point at Wilderness Lodge
> 
> Option 3: Disney Springs Crawl: Stopping at some of the best places for a drink at Disney Springs
> 
> Option 4: Boardwalk - including Abracadabar and Jelly Rolls
> 
> Option 5: Combination of the above, likely to end at the Boardwalk/Jelly Rolls*
> 
> _Interested_:
> - @TheMaxRebo and wife
> - @Cousin Orville
> - @disneyholic family (Beth - if she can conquer her fears) and daughter @Mickeymouseisking (Chani)
> - @MaryKatesMom and her husband
> - @k8Davies
> - @dina444444
> - @wnwardii
> - @SG131
> - @3cmom and husband and son (10)
> - @gberg
> - @WorldExplorer
> - @javaman
> - @Vernon Wolfe
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @AMusicLifeForMe and Dad
> - @skittles67 and her Husband
> - @bartleyosu
> - @thiabelle and her daughter
> - @rchristiansen and husband
> - @Sylver
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> - @pSTANchio and wife
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> - @Dennis McEwen
> - @Braddy007 and wife
> - @Bedsypoppins and husband
> 
> 
> *Pre-Party Meet-Up:*
> Either at Victoria Falls Lounge at animal Kingdom Lodge or Nomad Lounge in Animal Kingdom (or both depending on interest).  Also potential for this to be a "get your glow on" party for passing out "glow" items for having at the Pandora Party.
> 
> Interested:
> - @Tiggerette
> - @TheMaxRebo and wife
> - @AMusicLifeForMe and his dad
> - @Cousin Orville
> - @Nanb and sister
> - @MaryKatesMom and her husband
> - @k8Davies
> - @bartleyosu
> - @dina444444
> - @disneyholic family (Beth) and daughter @Mickeymouseisking (Chani)
> - @Ladyfish77 and husband and son (23)
> - @wnwardii
> - @SG131
> - @gberg
> - @isabellea
> - @Ron from Michigan and wife
> - @dkrauss and wife
> - @WorldExplorer
> - @Malia78
> - @115belladonna
> - @Gehrig1B and wife
> - @Carma3 with sister (@ewrtomco) and mother
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @skittles67 and her Husband
> - @Aerin75 and Roomie
> - @JLoinDisney and her Husband
> - @rchristiansen and husband and daughter
> - @Sylver
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> - @Maytulip32 and her husband
> - @Vernon Wolfe
> - @wnwardii
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> - @Tiggerette
> - @PolkaDotPanda and husband
> - @Dennis McEwen
> - @Braddy007 and wife
> 
> 
> *Trivia Contest*
> Potentially at the Beach Club where it was held in the past on Mon, Wed, and Fridays
> 
> Interested:
> - @Ravens girl
> - @disneyholic family and daughter @Mickeymouseisking
> - @afan
> - @dina444444
> - @wnwardii
> - @NeuroCindy
> - @Carma3 with sister (@ewrtomco) and mother
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @Aerin75 and Roomie
> - @bartleyosu
> - @rchristiansen and husband and daughter
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> - @afan
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> 
> 
> *Yehaa Bob:*
> Catch Yehaa Bob Jackson as he rocks the Roost with his wacky piano playing and singing.  His performances are typically _Wednesday_ through _Saturday_ at 8:30 p.m. and 10:30 p.m.
> 
> Interested:
> - @disneyholic family and daughter @Mickeymouseisking
> - @TheMaxRebo and his wife
> - @k8Davies
> - @Nanb and Melody
> - @PrncessA and family
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @Ravens girl
> - @Sylver
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> - @afan
> - @ewrtomco, @Carma3 and their mom
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> - @Tiggerette
> 
> 
> *Universal Day:*
> Coordinated trip over to the dark side to enjoy Harry Potter Land with other fans - plan is to hold this on Tuesday, August 7th and meet at 3pm at the Knight Bus.  Reach out to @czechplz
> 
> Interested:
> - @czechplz and 3 other adults
> - @bartleyosu
> - @sbenemerito (Shanda) husband and sons (16 and 13)
> - @NeuroCindy
> - @travelinjenn and husband (though don't arrive utnil the 7th)
> - @Malia78
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @thiabelle and her daughter
> - @pSTANchio and his wife
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> 
> 
> *Miniature Golf Tournament:*
> Come compete with other DISers in a game of skill, luck, and fun - hosted by @AMusicLifeForMe
> 
> Interested:
> - @AMusicLifeForMe
> - @rchristiansen and husband and daughter
> - @SG131
> - @3cmom and husband and son (10)
> - @disneyholic family and her daughter @Mickeymouseisking
> - @dina444444
> - @k8Davies
> - @Malia78
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @afan
> - @wnwardii
> - @Braddy007 and wife
> 
> 
> *A Disney Tour:*
> As a group, experience a behind the scenes tour that Disney offers.  Possible tours include Keys to the Kingdom or the Up Close with Rhinos Tour
> 
> Interested:
> - @rchristiansen and husband and daughter
> - @dina444444
> - @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking
> - @TheMaxRebo and his wife
> - @wnwardii
> - @Nanb and Melody
> - @sbenemerito husband and sons (16 and 13)
> - @WorldExplorer
> - @115belladonna
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @pSTANchio and his wife
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> - @poohj80
> 
> 
> *Hoop Dee Doo Review:*
> A hilarious, high-spirited hootenanny the whole family will enjoy, accompanied by a finger-lickin’ countrified feast.
> 
> Interested:
> - @TheMaxRebo and his wife
> - @dina444444
> - @SG131
> - @wnwardii
> - @k8Davies
> - @PrncessA and family
> - @WorldExplorer
> - @115belladonna
> - @Vernon Wolfe
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @AMusicLifeForMe and Dad
> - @skittles67 and her Husband
> - @Aerin75 and Roomie
> - @Ron from Michigan and wife
> - @JLoinDisney
> - @Ravens girl
> - @Sylver
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> - @1Grumpy9
> - @Maytulip32 and her husband
> - @Vernon Wolfe
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> - @poohj80
> - @Diapercat04
> - @Tiggerette
> - @PolkaDotPanda and husband
> 
> 
> *Illuminations Viewing:*
> This fan favorite nighttime show at EPCOT will be going away, so join fellow DISers to say goodbye.  Could include the formal EPCOT Dessert Party or a less formal get together
> 
> Interested:
> - @Ron from Michigan
> - @dina444444
> - @TheMaxRebo and wife
> - @Aerin75 and Roomie
> - @rchristiansen and husband and daughter
> - @gberg
> - @Carma3 and @ewrtomco and their mom
> - @Sylver
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> - @1Grumpy9
> - @Maytulip32 and her husband
> - @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking
> - @wnwardii
> 
> 
> *Disney Springs: part a) Lunch .... part b) viewing of The Lion King at AMC Theaters:*
> Meet up in Disney Springs and join other DISers for lunch (likely either Homecomin' or Raglan Road).  Additionally, a group will then go to the AMC Theater at Disney Springs to see the new "live action" Lion King movie
> 
> Date to be determined but might work nice on Saturday the 10th for mid-day activity before the party that night) - and the idea is for people to participate in either or both, but coordinate timing so people can attend both if interested
> 
> Interested in Lunch:
> - @Ron from Michigan
> - @Carma3 and @ewrtomco and their mom
> - @Ravens girl (if at Raglan Road)
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> - @1Grumpy9
> - @hertamaniac
> - @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> 
> Interested in the Movie:
> - @wiihoo888
> - @AMusicLifeForMe
> - @hertamaniac
> - @ewrtomco, @Carma3, and their mom
> 
> 
> *Garden Grill Solo Travelers Breakfast*
> Traveling solo and interested in doing a Character Meet but concerned about doing one by yourself?  Then this is the event for you!  Contact @afan if interested
> 
> Interested:
> - @afan
> - @Sylver
> - @115belladonna (good for character or non; breakfast or dinner)
> - @Ravens girl
> - @k8Davies
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> - @Diapercat04
> 
> 
> *World of Animation Night Time Show Viewing*
> A new nighttime show will premier in 2019 at DHS - The World of Animation.  Join fellow DISers as we view this new show in a group!
> 
> Interested:
> - @TheMaxRebo and his wife
> - @wiihoo888
> - @Carma3, @ewrtomco and their mother
> - @Maytulip32 and her husband
> - @gberg
> - @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking
> 
> 
> *Group Photo with Mickey and Minnie in their 90th Birthday Outfits*
> To celebrate Mickey's (and Minnie's 90th birthday) Mickey and Minnie will greet guests together inside Town Square Theater, wearing all-new, colorful outfits for their special celebration .... let's get a group together for a group photo!
> 
> Interested:
> - @TheMaxRebo and his wife
> - @disneyholic family
> - @AMusicLifeForMe
> - @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking
> - @115belladonna
> 
> 
> *Give Kids the World Volunteering*
> An opportunity to volunteer for a great organization and one very much in the hearts of all those at the DIS.  Targeting doing this one of the days of the weekend before the event (August 3rd and/or 4th) or the weekend of the event (August 10th and/or 11th) - of potentially both if enough interest.  Note that you do have to fill out an application and be screened before you can volunteer there
> 
> Interested:
> - @dkrauss
> - @SG131
> - @hertamaniac
> - @disneysteve
> - @rchristiansen
> - @poohj80
> 
> 
> *2019 Moonlight Magic at Animal Kingdom on Thursday, August 8th (DVC Event)*
> Enjoy an evening of thrills, entertainment and more as the park becomes your playground.  Event highlights include:  Access to select attractions throughout the park, with shorter-than-usual wait times; Meet-and-greets with Disney Characters;A DJ dance party; Complimentary refreshments
> 
> This event is complimentary for Disney Vacation Club Members and special guests.  A Member can register themselves and up to 3 additional guests per Membership (for total of 4)
> 
> Interested:
> - @Carma3
> - @Ron from Michigan
> - @Maytulip32 and her husband
> - @gberg
> - @czechplz and 3 other adults
> - @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> - @poohj80
> - @Maytulip32
> 
> 
> *Breakfast at the Plaza in Magic Kingdom*
> Join fellow DISers to grab a bite to eat at the Plaza which recently started offering breakfast.  After, if you wish, head to the Contemporary to register for the Official event.  @k8Davies is leading this adventure - and is planned to be the morning of Wednesday, August 7th!
> 
> Interested:
> - @k8Davies
> - @TheMaxRebo and his wife
> - @SG131
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Interested events that ....*
> 
> *Involve a bar/lounge:*
> - @TheMaxRebo and his wife
> - @MaryKatesMom and her husband
> - @czechplz and 3 other adults
> - @k8Davies
> - @bartleyosu
> - @rchristiansen and husband
> - @javaman
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @skittles67 and her Husband
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> - @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking
> - @Dennis McEwen
> 
> 
> *Do NOT involve a bar/lounge:*
> 
> 
> *Dinner - either at one location or progressive:*
> - @rchristiansen and husband
> 
> 
> *Are good for Solo travelers:*
> - @Ravens girl
> - @afan
> - @mcnealrkn
> - @k8Davies
> - @bartleyosu
> - @Malia78
> - @gberg
> - @WorldExplorer
> - @javaman
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @Ravens girl
> - @1Grumpy9
> - @115belladonna
> - @Dennis McEwen
> 
> 
> *Are good for families:*
> - @PrncessA and family and friends
> 
> 
> *Take place in the morning/breakfast:*
> - @k8Davies - morning of the 7th / registration at Contemporary
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> 
> 
> *Are outside of the Parks:
> 
> 
> Are inside a Park:*
> - @afan



Bartleyosu is very interested in DVC moonlight magic.  We are DVC but resale.  Also bar crawl, tours, and Disney Springs.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wiihoo888 said:


> So excited, and may be overthinking but...how have Dis event groups made ADRs in the past for the unofficial events? Separate at the same place or together? I have a TIW membership and would be glad to help for Hoop dee doo once we determine a date. Just know ADRs are creeping up on us, and not sure which dates are hammered out for the events or what to do when the time comes. Thanks



So for the Unofficial events that require an ADR we would try to book as one ADR or as few reservations as possible so we can sit together.  I know for the last event we had an unofficial lunch at Homecomin' and we wound up making 2 ADRs (just as people decided at differnet points to join) and we weren't able to be sat together.

So I would definitely like to organize for, say, Hoop Dee Doo, to book together so we can sit together

The downside is that we don't know what the Official events will be so if something comes up that conflicts you would have to pick which one to do .... at least this year we have a lot more notice in general, last time we were much closer to the event when doing a lot of this planning and many of the official events didn't get scheduled until only a few weeks out


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PamNC said:


> Hello - not sure where I'm staying just yet but I'll be there 8/7 - 8/12. I definitely want to do the pre-party for pandora on the 10th. I'll know a little later about the other meet-ups. How do I get my name added in on the events? I'm probably doing this wrong.



not really a right or wrong way 

I've added you to the first post as "TBD" for location and that you are interested in the pre-party


----------



## Brunner

Hey Everyone! My husband and I will be there Aug. 8-12. We have our tickets for the party and our room ressies booked at POP. Looking forward to our first DIS meet. We have loved watching the DIS over the years and are very excited to be apart of the twenty year celebration!


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

Just guessing at this point, but how many park days is everyone actually doing with all these other events?  Are you thinking like Thursday and Friday?  Or more or less?


----------



## czechplz

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Just guessing at this point, but how many park days is everyone actually doing with all these other events?  Are you thinking like Thursday and Friday?  Or more or less?



We are doing 5 park days, plus a day at The Other Park.


----------



## czechplz

Our dining day is in less than two weeks. We have some reservations I will be able to add another person to if anyone is interested. 

Lunch at Hollywood Brown Derby on the 6th.

Lunch at Nine Dragons on the 8th.

Dinner at Via Napoli on the 9th. 

Breakfast at Olivia's on the 13th.


----------



## disneysteve

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Just guessing at this point, but how many park days is everyone actually doing with all these other events?  Are you thinking like Thursday and Friday?  Or more or less?


We don’t plan our days in advance but we will most likely buy APs so we have the freedom to go in whenever we want to. We’ll be there for about 11 days.


----------



## PamNC

TheMaxRebo said:


> not really a right or wrong way
> 
> I've added you to the first post as "TBD" for location and that you are interested in the pre-party


thank you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Just guessing at this point, but how many park days is everyone actually doing with all these other events?  Are you thinking like Thursday and Friday?  Or more or less?



While I have an AP, we got my wife a 5-day pass with hoppers (just what the best deal was at Undercover Tourist before they changed the ticket structure)

We are there Tuesday to Tuesday, so will have 6 full days, so plan to have 1 off day where we don't go to the parks ... that will likely be Sunday as a) recovering from the party and b) we are switching resorts that day

We are planning to be a bit more relaxed this trip so probably less time in the actual parks, but will have the opportunity to go to them at least a bit for 5 days


----------



## Braddy007

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Just guessing at this point, but how many park days is everyone actually doing with all these other events?  Are you thinking like Thursday and Friday?  Or more or less?



Not quite sure as of yet, we are looking at landing in Orlando on Wednesday around noon.  I would assume Wed night, Thursday, Friday, Saturday.  We are looking ahead to see if we want to buy group rate tix or an AP.  We enjoyed Festival of the Arts last year and are kicking ourselves for not going this year, so an AP may be purchased.

Another factor will depend on when and where all the events are happening, so as more details come, it will help make our decision.


----------



## Braddy007

TheMaxRebo said:


> While I have an AP, we got my wife a 5-day pass with hoppers (just what the best deal was at Undercover Tourist before they changed the ticket structure)
> 
> We are there Tuesday to Tuesday, so will have 6 full days, so plan to have 1 off day where we don't go to the parks ... that will likely be Sunday as a) recovering from the party and b) we are switching resorts that day
> 
> We are planning to be a bit more relaxed this trip so probably less time in the actual parks, but will have the opportunity to go to them at least a bit for 5 days



Was Undercover Tourist cheaper than the Group Tickets?  I think they were park hoppers and included a water park day


----------



## disneysteve

TheMaxRebo said:


> We are planning to be a bit more relaxed this trip so probably less time in the actual parks, but will have the opportunity to go to them at least a bit for 5 days


I can honestly say that on our last trip in November, I found I enjoyed our time out of the parks a lot more than our time in the parks. The overcrowding is just really sucking the enjoyment out of the experience anymore. And the heat just makes it even worse. Maybe the crowds will be a bit lighter in August, though the heat won't be any better. Personally, I'm on the fence about the APs but DW still likes the freedom of having one and being able to come and go whenever. I'd probably be fine with a 5-day pass for the 11 days we'll be there. The parks just aren't that fun to me when they're jam packed.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneysteve said:


> I can honestly say that on our last trip in November, I found I enjoyed our time out of the parks a lot more than our time in the parks. The overcrowding is just really sucking the enjoyment out of the experience anymore. And the heat just makes it even worse. Maybe the crowds will be a bit lighter in August, though the heat won't be any better. Personally, I'm on the fence about the APs but DW still likes the freedom of having one and being able to come and go whenever. I'd probably be fine with a 5-day pass for the 11 days we'll be there. The parks just aren't that fun to me when they're jam packed.



i can definitely see a lot of our days being that we go to the parks for a few hours, maybe hit up whatever we have FPs for, and then taking a break or going elsewhere (another resort, Disney Springs, etc.) and then maybe going back to a park in the evening

Good thing is with having the DIS party, it puts less pressure on doing Pandora other times


----------



## TheMaxRebo

****** Update on Hoop Dee Doo Revue ******​
hi All, as we are just about 2 weeks out from being able to book ADRs, I am reaching out to those of you that have expressed interest in doing the Hoop Dee Doo Revue as a group.

I have started conversations with everyone that showed interest, though it said I couldn't include several of you (I assume due to not having enough posts) - those being @WorldExplorer, @Diapercat04, @Sylver, and @PolkaDotPanda 

Please get back to me by end of day *January 31st* if you are interested enough to commit to this as it does require prepayment

*Info for plan:*
- Friday, August 9th, 8:30pm show
- Cost (after Tables in Wonderland discount) for tier 1 would be $56.70/person (includes tax and tip)

If anyone else is interested, let me know!

Also, i can book for up to 10 people on my TiW, so if we have more than that we will need at least one more person to book, so if you have a TiW and are willign to book, let me know!

Thanks!

****** End of Update ******​


----------



## SG131

I just noticed I don’t seem to be on the garden grill list. I thought I was before, but either way definitely interested in that one.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SG131 said:


> I just noticed I don’t seem to be on the garden grill list. I thought I was before, but either way definitely interested in that one.



apologies if I missed it - I have added you to that list


----------



## disneyholic family

i'm not sure what ticket we'll buy...
the group rate ticket is only good for 8 days and i think we'll be there for 11 or 12...
the fact that we're there for more than 10 days, makes a regular ticket problematic as well...
in the past, we bought either a 14 day or 21 day UK ticket, but they're no longer available to anyone not in the UK/EU (the rest of the world used to also be able to buy it as long as you weren't in north america)..
so that may leave us with only one option - an AP....

.


----------



## dina444444

disneyholic family said:


> i'm not sure what ticket we'll buy...
> the group rate ticket is only good for 8 days and i think we'll be there for 11 or 12...
> the fact that we're there for more than 10 days, makes a regular ticket problematic as well...
> in the past, we bought either a 14 day or 21 day UK ticket, but they're no longer available to anyone not in the UK/EU (the rest of the world used to also be able to buy it as long as you weren't in north america)..
> so that may leave us with only one option - an AP....
> 
> .


You’ll get merch and food discounts with an AP and it’s an incentive to visit again before it expires lol


----------



## disneyholic family

dina444444 said:


> You’ll get merch and food discounts with an AP and it’s an incentive to visit again before it expires lol




good point!  
and if el al adds a non-stop flight to orlando (they're considering it), maybe we really will come back within the year!!

.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneyholic family said:


> i'm not sure what ticket we'll buy...
> the group rate ticket is only good for 8 days and i think we'll be there for 11 or 12...
> the fact that we're there for more than 10 days, makes a regular ticket problematic as well...
> in the past, we bought either a 14 day or 21 day UK ticket, but they're no longer available to anyone not in the UK/EU (the rest of the world used to also be able to buy it as long as you weren't in north america)..
> so that may leave us with only one option - an AP....
> 
> .



plus you can get AP magnets!  and access to AP exclusive merchandise (e.g., you get to spend money to have the honor of spending more money)


----------



## Ron from Michigan

TheMaxRebo said:


> ****** Update on Hoop Dee Doo Revue ******​
> hi All, as we are just about 2 weeks out from being able to book ADRs, I am reaching out to those of you that have expressed interest in doing the Hoop Dee Doo Revue as a group.
> 
> I have started conversations with everyone that showed interest, though it said I couldn't include several of you (I assume due to not having enough posts) - those being @WorldExplorer, @Diapercat04, @Sylver, and @PolkaDotPanda
> 
> Please get back to me by end of day *January 31st* if you are interested enough to commit to this as it does require prepayment
> 
> *Info for plan:*
> - Friday, August 9th, 8:30pm show
> - Cost (after Tables in Wonderland discount) for tier 1 would be $56.70/person (includes tax and tip)
> 
> If anyone else is interested, let me know!
> 
> Also, i can book for up to 10 people on my TiW, so if we have more than that we will need at least one more person to book, so if you have a TiW and are willign to book, let me know!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to say thay we will not be able to meet up for the Hoop De Doo. Thanks Ron
> 
> ****** End of Update ******​


----------



## Tiggerette

Hi All,
Is there anyone that would like to co-host the "Get your Glow" meetup at Victoria Falls on Saturday 8-10pm? I'm fine being on my own, but I also like sharing and collaborating. I thought I'd throw that out there in case folks wanted to get involved, but didn't know how.  *More Friendz, Moar Fun!*


----------



## dkrauss

disneysteve said:


> I can honestly say that on our last trip in November, I found I enjoyed our time out of the parks a lot more than our time in the parks. The overcrowding is just really sucking the enjoyment out of the experience anymore. And the heat just makes it even worse. Maybe the crowds will be a bit lighter in August, though the heat won't be any better. Personally, I'm on the fence about the APs but DW still likes the freedom of having one and being able to come and go whenever. I'd probably be fine with a 5-day pass for the 11 days we'll be there. The parks just aren't that fun to me when they're jam packed.


It will be hot in August.....that is a guarantee   My wife and I visited in August in 2018 and found that starting early, then breaking on or a bit after lunch, and then returning in the evening helped us contend with the heat.  Although with that plan we had to contend with the Florida rain.   No perfect answer.

As far as park crowds.......we try to look at crowd calendars...(plural).  Again not a perfect answer but we found that it helped.  We've gone several times during Jersey Week and other than the F&W festival on weekends (when crowds in Epcot can be extreme) we found that to be a busier time period than August.  I think once SWGE opens WDW has a whole will be more crowded, with HS being stupid crowded.

In the end it's each individual's vacation.....so how you feel about it is your call.  You (or anyone) need to decide and go from there.  The more experience you have with WDW I would think make planning for this a bit easier.

I must say I do look forward to meeting you disneysteve during the week......in the parks or outside the parks 

Doug


----------



## disneysteve

dkrauss said:


> It will be hot in August.....that is a guarantee   My wife and I visited in August in 2018 and found that starting early, then breaking on or a bit after lunch, and then returning in the evening helped us contend with the heat.  Although with that plan we had to contend with the Florida rain.   No perfect answer.
> 
> As far as park crowds.......we try to look at crowd calendars...(plural).  Again not a perfect answer but we found that it helped.  We've gone several times during Jersey Week and other than the F&W festival on weekends (when crowds in Epcot can be extreme) we found that to be a busier time period than August.  I think once SWGE opens WDW has a whole will be more crowded, with HS being stupid crowded.
> 
> In the end it's each individual's vacation.....so how you feel about it is your call.  You (or anyone) need to decide and go from there.  The more experience you have with WDW I would think make planning for this a bit easier.
> 
> I must say I do look forward to meeting you disneysteve during the week......in the parks or outside the parks
> 
> Doug


I agree with all of that, Doug. We went in August 7 years in a row when DD was in middle and high school so we know that drill. Get an early start. Take a break around 12 or 1. Grab lunch offsite and go back to the condo for a shower and a rest in the AC. Then dinner out and back into the parks around 6pm.

And I'm sure everybody agrees that HS will be "stupid crowded" once SWGE opens. Heck, Toy Story Land was stupid crowded when we were there in November. You could barely move in there. We spent about 10 minutes checking it out before leaving because of the crowd. I can't imagine how much worse SWGE will be. I don't expect to get a good look at that for at least a couple of years.

I definitely hope we get to meet in August. We'll be there for about 11 days so plenty of time to connect with people.


----------



## PamNC

I plan on arriving Wednesday and leaving Monday. I'm thinking Thursday, Friday, Saturday, Sunday.  I'm thinking 4 days. Hey - question - how do we get the group rate tickets? Do you have to purchase now or can you purchase later .. closer to the event?


----------



## dina444444

PamNC said:


> I plan on arriving Wednesday and leaving Monday. I'm thinking Thursday, Friday, Saturday, Sunday.  I'm thinking 4 days. Hey - question - how do we get the group rate tickets? Do you have to purchase now or can you purchase later .. closer to the event?


You have to call Disney groups. The info is in the first post of the official thread. You have to have a room booked in the room block to get the convention rate.


----------



## gberg

TheMaxRebo said:


> ****** Update on Hoop Dee Doo Revue ******​
> hi All, as we are just about 2 weeks out from being able to book ADRs, I am reaching out to those of you that have expressed interest in doing the Hoop Dee Doo Revue as a group.
> 
> I have started conversations with everyone that showed interest, though it said I couldn't include several of you (I assume due to not having enough posts) - those being @WorldExplorer, @Diapercat04, @Sylver, and @PolkaDotPanda
> 
> Please get back to me by end of day *January 31st* if you are interested enough to commit to this as it does require prepayment
> 
> *Info for plan:*
> - Friday, August 9th, 8:30pm show
> - Cost (after Tables in Wonderland discount) for tier 1 would be $56.70/person (includes tax and tip)
> 
> If anyone else is interested, let me know!
> 
> Also, i can book for up to 10 people on my TiW, so if we have more than that we will need at least one more person to book, so if you have a TiW and are willign to book, let me know!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ****** End of Update ******​


With this kind of pressure how can I resist?  I've got an 8 day park hopper and I'm not sure it will be enough!  So, if I'm not too late please sign me up for Hoop Dee Doo Revue and while you're at it the POP party as well!

Thanks!

Glenn


----------



## disneysteve

Phil, I realized we're not actually down for any of the events. We would definitely be interested in the Welcome Event, the Bar Crawl, the Pre-Party Meet-Up, and possibly Trivia, so add us in for those. We might be up for a couple of other things but not sure until we have a better idea of the schedule.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Proposal for a New Event:
*
Hi everyone! I am looking to possibly host an EPCOT event during the week at some point.

*Event details go as follows:

Date: TBD

- See the Voices of Liberty performances at 3:20 p.m. and 4:05 p.m.
- Dinner at Teppan Edo or Rose & Crown.
- Enjoy an evening at EPCOT as a group (ride some attractions and enjoy World Showcase).
- See the evening performance of Illuminations: Reflections of Earth from Italy!
*
If there are 8 people interested in this event, we can get an entire table at Teppan Edo.

Let me know if anyone would be interested in this event.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Details for the Miniature Golf Tournament Event:*

Location: Fantasia Gardens and Fairways Miniature Golf!
Date: Friday, August 9th.
Time: 5:30 p.m.

The people that have expressed interest so far:

- @rchristiansen and husband and daughter
- @SG131
- @3cmom and husband and son (10)
- @disneyholic family and her daughter @Mickeymouseisking
- @dina444444
- @k8Davies
- @Malia78
- @CynthiaC925
- @afan
- @wnwardii
- @Braddy007 and wife

If you are not able to attend this event, please let me know.

Please let me know if anyone is interested in this event.


----------



## wnwardii

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Dinner at Teppan Edo



I would be interested in the Dinner at Teppan Edo and then Illuminations.


----------



## k8Davies

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *Details for the Miniature Golf Tournament Event:*
> 
> Location: Fantasia Gardens and Fairways Miniature Golf!
> Date: Friday, August 9th.
> Time: 5:30 p.m.
> 
> The people that have expressed interest so far:
> 
> - @rchristiansen and husband and daughter
> - @SG131
> - @3cmom and husband and son (10)
> - @disneyholic family and her daughter @Mickeymouseisking
> - @dina444444
> - @k8Davies
> - @Malia78
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @afan
> - @wnwardii
> - @Braddy007 and wife
> 
> If you are not able to attend this event, please let me know.
> 
> Please let me know if anyone is interested in this event.



Could I please excuse myself from this event. As with the hoop dee do dinner in the evening I want to make sure I have enough time to get to my back room and make myself presentable before the evening festivities.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

k8Davies said:


> Could I please excuse myself from this event. As with the hoop dee do dinner in the evening I want to make sure I have enough time to get to my back room and make myself presentable before the evening festivities.


Thanks for letting me know. I just want to let you know that this time was determined to allow people time to get to the Hoop De Doo Event.


----------



## Gehrig1B

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Just guessing at this point, but how many park days is everyone actually doing with all these other events? Are you thinking like Thursday and Friday? Or more or less?


We are doing 5 or 6 park days.


----------



## afan

Garden Grill Solo Travelers Breakfast ** Need to pick a day & time  

@Sylver @115belladonna @Ravens girl @k8Davies @Kathleen Glasgow 

Since ADR day is fast approaching and it'll take a bit of time to get everyone's answers I'm posting now 

@SG131 offered to make the ADR since her trip starts on the 3rd.

I'd prefer a pre park opening or at least the earlier the better so it hopefully won't interfere with any official events that might cause some/all of us to wish for a different time.

Looking at the resort list Thursday, Friday or Saturday should work for everyone (@Diapercat04 your dates weren't on the sticky so I hope one of these works)

The questions - 

What is the order of your preference in case people like different days?
Do you have a preference on the time?  Early as possible, as late as possible etc?

Right now we have 8 interested.  Let us know if you are interested and hadn't said so or if you are no longer interested.

Please respond by Feb 2 since @SG131 's ADR date is Feb 4 so there's enough time for her to find out.  Thanks!!


----------



## SG131

afan said:


> Garden Grill Solo Travelers Breakfast ** Need to pick a day & time
> 
> @Sylver @115belladonna @Ravens girl @k8Davies @Kathleen Glasgow
> 
> Since ADR day is fast approaching and it'll take a bit of time to get everyone's answers I'm posting now
> 
> @SG131 offered to make the ADR since her trip starts on the 3rd.
> 
> I'd prefer a pre park opening or at least the earlier the better so it hopefully won't interfere with any official events that might cause some/all of us to wish for a different time.
> 
> Looking at the resort list Thursday, Friday or Saturday should work for everyone (@Diapercat04 your dates weren't on the sticky so I hope one of these works)
> 
> The questions -
> 
> What is the order of your preference in case people like different days?
> Do you have a preference on the time?  Early as possible, as late as possible etc?
> 
> Right now we have 8 interested.  Let us know if you are interested and hadn't said so or if you are no longer interested.
> 
> Please respond by Feb 2 since @SG131 's ADR date is Feb 4 so there's enough time for her to find out.  Thanks!!


I think I’d prefer Thursday with Saturday as my second choice. Friday I was going to do Hoop Dee Do with the group so the more distance from that massive amount of food the better!


----------



## wiihoo888

Tiggerette said:


> Hi All,
> Is there anyone that would like to co-host the "Get your Glow" meetup at Victoria Falls on Saturday 8-10pm? I'm fine being on my own, but I also like sharing and collaborating. I thought I'd throw that out there in case folks wanted to get involved, but didn't know how.  *More Friendz, Moar Fun!*


Would love to help and we’re planning on being there. Not sure what all is involved in co-hosting, but would love to hear more


----------



## PamNC

dina444444 said:


> You have to call Disney groups. The info is in the first post of the official thread. You have to have a room booked in the room block to get the convention rate.


thanks!


----------



## PamNC

Ravens girl said:


> I’m booked for POFQ for 8/6 - 8/12. I’ll be solo for this event. I was fortunate enough to meet a few DISers on the Dis 20th event and am looking forward to meeting you all again, especially solo travelers.


I'll be solo too!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *Proposal for a New Event:
> *
> Hi everyone! I am looking to possibly host an EPCOT event during the week at some point.
> 
> *Event details go as follows:
> 
> Date: TBD
> 
> - See the Voices of Liberty performances at 3:20 p.m. and 4:05 p.m.
> - Dinner at Teppan Edo or Rose & Crown.
> - Enjoy an evening at EPCOT as a group (ride some attractions and enjoy World Showcase).
> - See the evening performance of Illuminations: Reflections of Earth from Italy!
> *
> If there are 8 people interested in this event, we can get an entire table at Teppan Edo.
> 
> Let me know if anyone would be interested in this event.




I've added this to the list.  EPCOT is definitely going to be a focus for my wife and I so depending on schedules we would like to join for at least part of it - though likely not dinner (just running out of evenings, etc. - and I think we are going to do the Illuminations package at Rose and Crown our last night)


----------



## disneyholic family

dina444444 said:


> You have to call Disney groups. The info is in the first post of the official thread. You have to have a room booked in the room block to get the convention rate.



i know that John  said you need a group rate room, but according to two different CMs i asked when i called the group rate number, you don't have to have a group room to buy the tickets... both said we only have to be attending the event to qualify for the tickets whether or not we have a group rate room...

just call the group rate phone number and say you want the tickets..
but they're kind of limited tickets, so it might not be the best choice...make sure you get the details before you buy them..

.


----------



## disneyholic family

TheMaxRebo said:


> I've added this to the list.  EPCOT is definitely going to be a focus for my wife and I so depending on schedules we would like to join for at least part of it - though likely not dinner (just running out of evenings, etc. - and I think we are going to do the Illuminations package at Rose and Crown our last night)



could you add us to the enjoy an evening at epcot as a group please...
i don't know for sure that we'll be able to fit it in, but it sounds like fun..
when i say we, i'm referring to Disneyholic family and MickeyMouseisKing.....

thanks!!

also, has the official event announced their schedule?  
i'm nervous about committing to unofficial events without knowing the official schedule...

.


----------



## disneyholic family

TheMaxRebo said:


> plus you can get AP magnets!  and access to AP exclusive merchandise (e.g., *you get to spend money to have the honor of spending more mone*y)



LOL.....and feel so proud while you're doing it!!
i didn't know you get a magnet.....is that new?
i haven't bought APs since  2011....


----------



## dina444444

disneyholic family said:


> LOL.....and feel so proud while you're doing it!!
> i didn't know you get a magnet.....is that new?
> i haven't bought APs since  2011....


They have been distributing magnets at Epcot for each seasonal offering for the past few years. The character/design changes for each offering.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

disneyholic family said:


> also, has the official event announced their schedule?
> i'm nervous about committing to unofficial events without knowing the official schedule...
> 
> .


For the DIS 20th Event, the team didn't release their schedule until what felt like 2 weeks before the event. We were all saying the same thing at the last event. 

It got to the point where I decided that I would do the unofficial meets that I was interested in, and if I was able to fit in an official meet, then that would be great as well. 

I'm really hoping the team releases the schedule a lot earlier this time, but my schedule is already practically full of unofficial events as it is.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneyholic family said:


> also, has the official event announced their schedule?
> i'm nervous about committing to unofficial events without knowing the official schedule...





AMusicLifeForMe said:


> For the DIS 20th Event, the team didn't release their schedule until what felt like 2 weeks before the event. We were all saying the same thing at the last event.
> 
> It got to the point where I decided that I would do the unofficial meets that I was interested in, and if I was able to fit in an official meet, then that would be great as well.
> 
> I'm really hoping the team releases the schedule a lot earlier this time, but my schedule is already practically full of unofficial events as it is.



I recall a few shows ago they mentioned about these other events so I expect them to let us know of at least some of the other "Official Events" in a bit ... unfortunately likely not before the ADR booking window opens, but hopefully with a lot more notice than we got last year (like @AMusicLifeForMe mentioned, we were only a few weeks out and had like no details on any event beyond the main party)

I think there are very few things you couldn't cancel if something comes up "official" that you want to do - also, in the past they have often been fairly small amounts of people that could fit each official event, so I'd hate for you to hold off and then not get into an official one and miss out on an ADR or something for an Unofficial one

Most of the unofficial ones (just the meet up type ones) we can be fluid with as well


----------



## k8Davies

afan said:


> Garden Grill Solo Travelers Breakfast ** Need to pick a day & time
> 
> @Sylver @115belladonna @Ravens girl @k8Davies @Kathleen Glasgow
> 
> Since ADR day is fast approaching and it'll take a bit of time to get everyone's answers I'm posting now
> 
> @SG131 offered to make the ADR since her trip starts on the 3rd.
> 
> I'd prefer a pre park opening or at least the earlier the better so it hopefully won't interfere with any official events that might cause some/all of us to wish for a different time.
> 
> Looking at the resort list Thursday, Friday or Saturday should work for everyone (@Diapercat04 your dates weren't on the sticky so I hope one of these works)
> 
> The questions -
> 
> What is the order of your preference in case people like different days?
> Do you have a preference on the time?  Early as possible, as late as possible etc?
> 
> Right now we have 8 interested.  Let us know if you are interested and hadn't said so or if you are no longer interested.
> 
> Please respond by Feb 2 since @SG131 's ADR date is Feb 4 so there's enough time for her to find out.  Thanks!!



I agree with pre park opening as it nice when it’s quiet, I would prefer the Thursday if possible, could do the Friday - although as I have the hoop Dee do on the Friday night and they serve sangria not sure I’d be up for an early morning on the Saturday


----------



## disneyholic family

TheMaxRebo said:


> I recall a few shows ago they mentioned about these other events so I expect them to let us know of at least some of the other "Official Events" in a bit ... unfortunately likely not before the ADR booking window opens, but hopefully with a lot more notice than we got last year (like @AMusicLifeForMe mentioned, we were only a few weeks out and had like no details on any event beyond the main party)
> 
> I think there are very few things you couldn't cancel if something comes up "official" that you want to do - also, in the past they have often been fairly small amounts of people that could fit each official event, so I'd hate for you to hold off and then not get into an official one and miss out on an ADR or something for an Unofficial one
> 
> Most of the unofficial ones (just the meet up type ones) we can be fluid with as well




that makes sense..
and i very much want to meet up with fellow disers, so i guess it doesn't matter if it's an unofficial or official event...  
.


----------



## disneyholic family

dina444444 said:


> They have been distributing magnets at Epcot for each seasonal offering for the past few years. The character/design changes for each offering.



where do they distribute them?

.


----------



## disneyholic family

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *Details for the Miniature Golf Tournament Event:*
> 
> Location: Fantasia Gardens and Fairways Miniature Golf!
> Date: Friday, August 9th.
> Time: 5:30 p.m.
> 
> The people that have expressed interest so far:
> 
> - @rchristiansen and husband and daughter
> - @SG131
> - @3cmom and husband and son (10)
> - @disneyholic family and her daughter @Mickeymouseisking
> - @dina444444
> - @k8Davies
> - @Malia78
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @afan
> - @wnwardii
> - @Braddy007 and wife
> 
> If you are not able to attend this event, please let me know.
> 
> Please let me know if anyone is interested in this event.



i have to start a spreadsheet for this trip, or i'll never be able to keep it all straight!!!

.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

disneyholic family said:


> where do they distribute them?
> 
> .


If it is the AP Magnets, usually in MouseGears or the Festival Centers. The AP Magnets usually only come out during the EPCOT Festivals, but they have also had AP magnets released at Disney's Hollywood Studios.


----------



## dina444444

disneyholic family said:


> where do they distribute them?
> 
> .


It varies. Sometimes at mousegear, sometimes in that space next to club cool.


----------



## disneyholic family

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> If it is the AP Magnets, usually in MouseGears or the Festival Centers. The AP Magnets usually only come out during the EPCOT Festivals, but they have also had AP magnets released at Disney's Hollywood Studios.





dina444444 said:


> It varies. Sometimes at mousegear, sometimes in that space next to club cool.



thanks!  ....good to know!! i'll pay attention next time 

.


----------



## PamNC

disneyholic family said:


> that makes sense..
> and i very much want to meet up with fellow disers, so i guess it doesn't matter if it's an unofficial or official event...
> .


Me too - I agree. Looking forward to it. I don't think I've ever met a DISer ... or maybe I have and just don't know it.


----------



## k8Davies

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Thanks for letting me know. I just want to let you know that this time was determined to allow people time to get to the Hoop De Doo Event.



Thanks but it’s more about finding the time to get back to my room and trying to Reverse the sweaty mess of the day, so I’m acceptable for other people to sit next to me


----------



## deide71

Just a heads up... I was able to book Animal Kingdom Villas Jambo House for the event weekend for $172/night via Priceline Express.  I took a screenshot of what it looks like under opaque booking if anyone is interested:


----------



## PolkaDotPanda

TheMaxRebo said:


> ****** Update on Hoop Dee Doo Revue ******​
> hi All, as we are just about 2 weeks out from being able to book ADRs, I am reaching out to those of you that have expressed interest in doing the Hoop Dee Doo Revue as a group.
> 
> I have started conversations with everyone that showed interest, though it said I couldn't include several of you (I assume due to not having enough posts) - those being @WorldExplorer, @Diapercat04, @Sylver, and @PolkaDotPanda
> 
> Please get back to me by end of day *January 31st* if you are interested enough to commit to this as it does require prepayment
> 
> *Info for plan:*
> - Friday, August 9th, 8:30pm show
> - Cost (after Tables in Wonderland discount) for tier 1 would be $56.70/person (includes tax and tip)
> 
> If anyone else is interested, let me know!
> 
> Also, i can book for up to 10 people on my TiW, so if we have more than that we will need at least one more person to book, so if you have a TiW and are willign to book, let me know!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ****** End of Update ******​


We’re still interested. It will be me and my husband attending.


----------



## WorldExplorer

TheMaxRebo said:


> ****** Update on Hoop Dee Doo Revue ******​
> hi All, as we are just about 2 weeks out from being able to book ADRs, I am reaching out to those of you that have expressed interest in doing the Hoop Dee Doo Revue as a group.
> 
> I have started conversations with everyone that showed interest, though it said I couldn't include several of you (I assume due to not having enough posts) - those being @WorldExplorer, @Diapercat04, @Sylver, and @PolkaDotPanda
> 
> Please get back to me by end of day *January 31st* if you are interested enough to commit to this as it does require prepayment
> 
> *Info for plan:*
> - Friday, August 9th, 8:30pm show
> - Cost (after Tables in Wonderland discount) for tier 1 would be $56.70/person (includes tax and tip)
> 
> If anyone else is interested, let me know!
> 
> Also, i can book for up to 10 people on my TiW, so if we have more than that we will need at least one more person to book, so if you have a TiW and are willign to book, let me know!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ****** End of Update ******​



Hi MaxRebo, I am still interested in going. Thanks!


----------



## SG131

k8Davies said:


> Thanks but it’s more about finding the time to get back to my room and trying to Reverse the sweaty mess of the day, so I’m acceptable for other people to sit next to me


You may want to stick me and my sweaty mess in the corner then!! I figure it’s so hot in August I’m a lost cause anyway.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

****** Hoop Dee Doo Status *******​
Hi All, 

Just thought I would provide a quick update on the Hoop Dee Doo group, as I've gotten a lot of responses and we are up over 30 people who want to come - still a few people I haven't heard from 

Given the number, we would need a few people to book I think, or at least pay so we can get the Tables in Wonderland rate (can use one TiW for up to 10 people) - also, let me know if you plan to use the Dining Plan

Potentially can book:
- @TheMaxRebo (up to 10 total paying OOP, using TiW) - Aug 9th, 8:30 Show
- TheMaxRebo's Friend Jason (up to 10 total paying OOP, using TiW) - Aug 9th, 8:30 Show
- @wiihoo888 (up to 10 total paying OOP, using TiW) - Aug 9th, 8:30 Show
- @PrncessA (using DDP) - TBD (but likely same show)

In and paying OOP:
1 @TheMaxRebo 
2 TheMaxRebo's wife
3 TheMaxRebo's Friend Erin
4 TheMaxRebo's Friend Erin's Mom
5 TheMaxRebo's Friend Jason
6 TheMaxRebo's Friend Liz
7 @SG131 
8 @dina444444 
9 @wnwardii 
10 @AMusicLifeForMe 
11 AMusicLifeForMe's Dad
12 @k8Davies 
13 @Vernon Wolfe 
14 @Ravens girl 
15 @skittles67 
16 Skittles67's guest
17 @Maytulip32 
18 Maytulip32's husband
19 @wiihoo888 
20 wiihoo888's husband
21 @poohj80 
22 poohj80"s guest
23 @Tiggerette 
24 @gberg 
25 @WorldExplorer 
26 @PolkaDotPanda 
27 PolkaDotPanda's husband


In and Using DDP:
28 @PrncessA 
29 PrncessA's guest 1
30 PrncessA's guest 2
31 PrncessA's guest 3
32 PrncessA's guest 4
33 PrncessA's guest 5



Had shown interest but can not go:
@115belladonna 
@Ron from Michigan 


No Response yes - please let me know
@Aerin75 
@CynthiaC925 
@JLoinDisney 
@1Grumpy9 
@Kathleen Glasgow 
@Diapercat04 
@Sylver 

If I have anything incorrect, please let me know!!!

****** End Hoop Dee Doo Status *******​


----------



## disneysteve

Phil, we just booked our place for the trip. Please update our listing. We will be there 8/6-8/16 staying at Windsor Palms.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneysteve said:


> Phil, we just booked our place for the trip. Please update our listing. We will be there 8/6-8/16 staying at Windsor Palms.



Got it! Glad you found a place


----------



## Carma3

Gehrig1B said:


> We are doing 5 or 6 park days.





disneyland_is_magic said:


> Just guessing at this point, but how many park days is everyone actually doing with all these other events?  Are you thinking like Thursday and Friday?  Or more or less?


We are planning to do 5 days


----------



## 115belladonna

afan said:


> Garden Grill Solo Travelers Breakfast ** Need to pick a day & time
> 
> @Sylver @115belladonna @Ravens girl @k8Davies @Kathleen Glasgow
> 
> Since ADR day is fast approaching and it'll take a bit of time to get everyone's answers I'm posting now
> 
> @SG131 offered to make the ADR since her trip starts on the 3rd.
> 
> I'd prefer a pre park opening or at least the earlier the better so it hopefully won't interfere with any official events that might cause some/all of us to wish for a different time.
> 
> Looking at the resort list Thursday, Friday or Saturday should work for everyone (@Diapercat04 your dates weren't on the sticky so I hope one of these works)
> 
> The questions -
> 
> What is the order of your preference in case people like different days?
> Do you have a preference on the time?  Early as possible, as late as possible etc?
> 
> Right now we have 8 interested.  Let us know if you are interested and hadn't said so or if you are no longer interested.
> 
> Please respond by Feb 2 since @SG131 's ADR date is Feb 4 so there's enough time for her to find out.  Thanks!!


Hello, I agree with a Thursday pre park opening. I won’t be able to do pre park opening on Saturday. I don’t think my body can handle a pre park opening and a post park party on the same day.


----------



## PamNC

115belladonna said:


> Hello, I agree with a Thursday pre park opening. I won’t be able to do pre park opening on Saturday. I don’t think my body can handle a pre park opening and a post park party on the same day.


Hi there - I would be interested in doing this. Thursday is fine with me.....


----------



## YesterDark

I'm going to be there from the 8th to the 14th at Riverside. Got the whole family in tow (three small kids 6,4,1) including my mom so I'm not sure if I'm can make any events but if I see something thats going on nearby our own plans I would love to make a detour and meet a few folks.


----------



## Gehrig1B

Hey @TheMaxRebo please add me and my wife to the Bar Crawl and the Tour...  We have done Keys to the Kingdom so would opt out if it is that tour but are interested in other possible tours.  Thanks


----------



## Vernon Wolfe

Hey @TheMaxRebo I have changed my reservations from Port Orleans Riverside to POP Century from 8/6-8/11.  I'd also like to attend the Welcome Event.


----------



## bartleyosu

@TheMaxRebo   Bartleyosu and DH are interested in welcome event, DVC moonlight (please please), Illumination party, tour, HS night show.  Thanks!
[

QUOTE="TheMaxRebo, post: 59897972, member: 174177"]*Meet Up Ideas:*

*Welcome event - for adults, teens, and kids (At POP Century):*
On Wednesday, August 7th, we will hold a welcome event so that people can introduce themselves and put some faces to names.  This is a great opportunity to meet some people early on so you can see some friendly faces later in the week and at the party on Saturday.  This will also be a chance for teens and kids to meet one other folk of the similar ages and hopefully make some new friends!  @rchristiansen will lead the organization of this!

Interested:
- @rchristiansen's daughter Stephanie (16)
- @sbenemerito (Shanda)'s and sons AJ (16) and Dylan(13)
- @TheMaxRebo and his wife
- @dkrauss and his wife
- @ewrtomco, @Carma3 and their mom
- @afan
- @sbenemerito
- @disneyholic family and Daughter (@Mickeymouseisking)
- @dina444444
- @skittles67
- @wnwardii
- @Ravens girl
- @Kathleen Glasgow
- @PolkaDotPanda and husband
- @Dennis McEwen
- @disneysteve and wife and daughter
- @Vernon Wolfe


*Bar Crawl:
*
_Note: this was originally the Skyliner Bucket Crawl, but Disney has announced the official opening as "Fall 2019" so we can't expect to be able to ride it. _

*Option 1: Skyliner "Bucket Crawl" if open, to include a meal at Sebastien's Bistro at Caribbean Beach

Option 2: Monorail Crawl: Can also include a stop at Geyser Point at Wilderness Lodge

Option 3: Disney Springs Crawl: Stopping at some of the best places for a drink at Disney Springs

Option 4: Boardwalk - including Abracadabar and Jelly Rolls

Option 5: Combination of the above, likely to end at the Boardwalk/Jelly Rolls*

_Interested_:
- @TheMaxRebo and wife
- @Cousin Orville
- @disneyholic family (Beth - if she can conquer her fears) and daughter @Mickeymouseisking (Chani)
- @MaryKatesMom and her husband
- @k8Davies
- @dina444444
- @wnwardii
- @SG131
- @3cmom and husband and son (10)
- @gberg
- @WorldExplorer
- @javaman
- @Vernon Wolfe
- @CynthiaC925
- @AMusicLifeForMe and Dad
- @skittles67 and her Husband
- @bartleyosu
- @thiabelle and her daughter
- @rchristiansen and husband
- @Sylver
- @wiihoo888 and her Husband
- @pSTANchio and wife
- @Kathleen Glasgow
- @Dennis McEwen
- @Braddy007 and wife
- @Bedsypoppins and husband
- @disneysteve and wife and daughter


*Pre-Party Meet-Up:*
Either at Victoria Falls Lounge at animal Kingdom Lodge or Nomad Lounge in Animal Kingdom (or both depending on interest).  Also potential for this to be a "get your glow on" party for passing out "glow" items for having at the Pandora Party.

Interested:
- @Tiggerette
- @TheMaxRebo and wife
- @AMusicLifeForMe and his dad
- @Cousin Orville
- @Nanb and sister
- @MaryKatesMom and her husband
- @k8Davies
- @bartleyosu
- @dina444444
- @disneyholic family (Beth) and daughter @Mickeymouseisking (Chani)
- @Ladyfish77 and husband and son (23)
- @wnwardii
- @SG131
- @gberg
- @isabellea
- @Ron from Michigan and wife
- @dkrauss and wife
- @WorldExplorer
- @Malia78
- @115belladonna
- @Gehrig1B and wife
- @Carma3 with sister (@ewrtomco) and mother
- @CynthiaC925
- @skittles67 and her Husband
- @Aerin75 and Roomie
- @JLoinDisney and her Husband
- @rchristiansen and husband and daughter
- @Sylver
- @wiihoo888 and her Husband
- @Maytulip32 and her husband
- @Vernon Wolfe
- @wnwardii
- @Kathleen Glasgow
- @Tiggerette
- @PolkaDotPanda and husband
- @Dennis McEwen
- @Braddy007 and wife
- @PamNC
- @disneysteve and wife and daughter
- @gberg


*Trivia Contest*
Potentially at the Beach Club where it was held in the past on Mon, Wed, and Fridays

Interested:
- @Ravens girl
- @disneyholic family and daughter @Mickeymouseisking
- @afan
- @dina444444
- @wnwardii
- @NeuroCindy
- @Carma3 with sister (@ewrtomco) and mother
- @CynthiaC925
- @Aerin75 and Roomie
- @bartleyosu
- @rchristiansen and husband and daughter
- @wiihoo888 and her Husband
- @afan
- @Kathleen Glasgow
- @disneysteve and wife and daughter


*Yehaa Bob:*
Catch Yehaa Bob Jackson as he rocks the Roost with his wacky piano playing and singing.  His performances are typically _Wednesday_ through _Saturday_ at 8:30 p.m. and 10:30 p.m.

Interested:
- @disneyholic family and daughter @Mickeymouseisking
- @TheMaxRebo and his wife
- @k8Davies
- @Nanb and Melody
- @PrncessA and family
- @CynthiaC925
- @Ravens girl
- @Sylver
- @wiihoo888 and her Husband
- @afan
- @ewrtomco, @Carma3 and their mom
- @Kathleen Glasgow
- @Tiggerette


*Universal Day:*
Coordinated trip over to the dark side to enjoy Harry Potter Land with other fans - plan is to hold this on Tuesday, August 7th and meet at 3pm at the Knight Bus.  Reach out to @czechplz

Interested:
- @czechplz and 3 other adults
- @bartleyosu
- @sbenemerito (Shanda) husband and sons (16 and 13)
- @NeuroCindy
- @travelinjenn and husband (though don't arrive utnil the 7th)
- @Malia78
- @CynthiaC925
- @thiabelle and her daughter
- @pSTANchio and his wife
- @Kathleen Glasgow


*Miniature Golf Tournament:*
Come compete with other DISers in a game of skill, luck, and fun - hosted by @AMusicLifeForMe.

Location: Fantasia Gardens and Fairways Miniature Golf
Date/time: Friday, August 9th @ 5:30pm

Interested:
- @AMusicLifeForMe
- @rchristiansen and husband and daughter
- @SG131
- @3cmom and husband and son (10)
- @disneyholic family and her daughter @Mickeymouseisking
- @dina444444
- @k8Davies
- @Malia78
- @CynthiaC925
- @afan
- @wnwardii
- @Braddy007 and wife


*A Disney Tour:*
As a group, experience a behind the scenes tour that Disney offers.  Possible tours include Keys to the Kingdom or the Up Close with Rhinos Tour

Interested:
- @rchristiansen and husband and daughter
- @dina444444
- @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking
- @TheMaxRebo and his wife
- @wnwardii
- @Nanb and Melody
- @sbenemerito husband and sons (16 and 13)
- @WorldExplorer
- @115belladonna
- @CynthiaC925
- @pSTANchio and his wife
- @wiihoo888 and her Husband
- @Kathleen Glasgow
- @poohj80
- @Gehrig1B and wife (though have already done Keys to the Kingdom, so ideally something else)


*Hoop Dee Doo Review:*
A hilarious, high-spirited hootenanny the whole family will enjoy, accompanied by a finger-lickin’ countrified feast.

Interested:
- @TheMaxRebo and his wife
- @dina444444
- @SG131
- @wnwardii
- @k8Davies
- @PrncessA and family
- @WorldExplorer
- @115belladonna
- @Vernon Wolfe
- @CynthiaC925
- @AMusicLifeForMe and Dad
- @skittles67 and her Husband
- @Aerin75 and Roomie
- @Ron from Michigan and wife
- @JLoinDisney
- @Ravens girl
- @Sylver
- @wiihoo888 and her Husband
- @1Grumpy9
- @Maytulip32 and her husband
- @Vernon Wolfe
- @Kathleen Glasgow
- @poohj80
- @Diapercat04
- @Tiggerette
- @PolkaDotPanda and husband
- @gberg


*Illuminations Viewing:*
This fan favorite nighttime show at EPCOT will be going away, so join fellow DISers to say goodbye.  Could include the formal EPCOT Dessert Party or a less formal get together

Interested:
- @Ron from Michigan
- @dina444444
- @TheMaxRebo and wife
- @Aerin75 and Roomie
- @rchristiansen and husband and daughter
- @gberg
- @Carma3 and @ewrtomco and their mom
- @Sylver
- @wiihoo888 and her Husband
- @1Grumpy9
- @Maytulip32 and her husband
- @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking
- @wnwardii


*Disney Springs: part a) Lunch .... part b) viewing of The Lion King at AMC Theaters:*
Meet up in Disney Springs and join other DISers for lunch (likely either Homecomin' or Raglan Road).  Additionally, a group will then go to the AMC Theater at Disney Springs to see the new "live action" Lion King movie

Date to be determined but might work nice on Saturday the 10th for mid-day activity before the party that night) - and the idea is for people to participate in either or both, but coordinate timing so people can attend both if interested

Interested in Lunch:
- @Ron from Michigan
- @Carma3 and @ewrtomco and their mom
- @Ravens girl (if at Raglan Road)
- @wiihoo888 and her Husband
- @1Grumpy9
- @hertamaniac
- @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking
- @Kathleen Glasgow

Interested in the Movie:
- @wiihoo888
- @AMusicLifeForMe
- @hertamaniac
- @ewrtomco, @Carma3, and their mom


*Garden Grill Solo Travelers Breakfast*
Traveling solo and interested in doing a Character Meet but concerned about doing one by yourself?  Then this is the event for you!  Contact @afan if interested ... currently targeting a pre-park opening meal on Thursday, Friday, or Saturday, with Thursday the leading contender

Interested:
- @afan
- @Sylver
- @115belladonna (good for character or non; breakfast or dinner)
- @Ravens girl
- @k8Davies
- @Kathleen Glasgow
- @Diapercat04
- @SG131
- @PamNC


*World of Animation Night Time Show Viewing*
A new nighttime show will premier in 2019 at DHS - The World of Animation.  Join fellow DISers as we view this new show in a group!

Interested:
- @TheMaxRebo and his wife
- @wiihoo888
- @Carma3, @ewrtomco and their mother
- @Maytulip32 and her husband
- @gberg
- @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking


*Group Photo with Mickey and Minnie in their 90th Birthday Outfits*
To celebrate Mickey's (and Minnie's 90th birthday) Mickey and Minnie will greet guests together inside Town Square Theater, wearing all-new, colorful outfits for their special celebration .... let's get a group together for a group photo!

Interested:
- @TheMaxRebo and his wife
- @disneyholic family
- @AMusicLifeForMe
- @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking
- @115belladonna


*Give Kids the World Volunteering*
An opportunity to volunteer for a great organization and one very much in the hearts of all those at the DIS.  Targeting doing this one of the days of the weekend before the event (August 3rd and/or 4th) or the weekend of the event (August 10th and/or 11th) - of potentially both if enough interest.  Note that you do have to fill out an application and be screened before you can volunteer there

Interested:
- @dkrauss 
- @SG131 
- @hertamaniac 
- @disneysteve 
- @rchristiansen 
- @poohj80


*2019 Moonlight Magic at Animal Kingdom on Thursday, August 8th (DVC Event)*
Enjoy an evening of thrills, entertainment and more as the park becomes your playground.  Event highlights include:  Access to select attractions throughout the park, with shorter-than-usual wait times; Meet-and-greets with Disney Characters;A DJ dance party; Complimentary refreshments

This event is complimentary for Disney Vacation Club Members and special guests.  A Member can register themselves and up to 3 additional guests per Membership (for total of 4)

Interested:
- @Carma3
- @Ron from Michigan
- @Maytulip32 and her husband
- @gberg
- @czechplz and 3 other adults
- @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking
- @Kathleen Glasgow
- @poohj80
- @Maytulip32


*Breakfast at the Plaza in Magic Kingdom*
Join fellow DISers to grab a bite to eat at the Plaza which recently started offering breakfast.  After, if you wish, head to the Contemporary to register for the Official event.  @k8Davies is leading this adventure - and is planned to be the morning of Wednesday, August 7th!

Interested:
- @k8Davies
- @TheMaxRebo and his wife
- @SG131

*
EPCOT Event*
@AMusicLifeForMe will lead and organize an event all about celebrating ECPOT:
- See the Voices of Liberty performances at 3:20 p.m. and 4:05 p.m.
- Dinner at Teppan Edo or Rose & Crown.
- Enjoy an evening at EPCOT as a group (ride some attractions and enjoy World Showcase).
- See the evening performance of Illuminations: Reflections of Earth from Italy*!

Date and time TDB*

Interested:
- @AMusicLifeForMe  and his dad
- @wnwardii (for dinner and Illuminations)
- @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking





*Interested events that ....*

*Involve a bar/lounge:*
- @TheMaxRebo and his wife
- @MaryKatesMom and her husband
- @czechplz and 3 other adults
- @k8Davies
- @bartleyosu
- @rchristiansen and husband
- @javaman
- @CynthiaC925
- @skittles67 and her Husband
- @wiihoo888 and her Husband
- @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking
- @Dennis McEwen


*Do NOT involve a bar/lounge:*


*Dinner - either at one location or progressive:*
- @rchristiansen and husband


*Are good for Solo travelers:*
- @Ravens girl
- @afan
- @mcnealrkn
- @k8Davies
- @bartleyosu
- @Malia78
- @gberg
- @WorldExplorer
- @javaman
- @CynthiaC925
- @Ravens girl
- @1Grumpy9
- @115belladonna
- @Dennis McEwen


*Are good for families:*
- @PrncessA and family and friends


*Take place in the morning/breakfast:*
- @k8Davies - morning of the 7th / registration at Contemporary
- @wiihoo888 and her Husband


*Are outside of the Parks:


Are inside a Park:*
- @afan[/QUOTE]


----------



## bartleyosu

By the way, it is -35 in Ohio right now.  Spring needs to come soon.


----------



## PamNC

I'd like to be put down as interested in the Illuminations Viewing, the "Crawl" (wherever it ends up being), and the BC trivia.


----------



## Ravens girl

afan said:


> Garden Grill Solo Travelers Breakfast ** Need to pick a day & time
> 
> @Sylver @115belladonna @Ravens girl @k8Davies @Kathleen Glasgow
> 
> Since ADR day is fast approaching and it'll take a bit of time to get everyone's answers I'm posting now
> 
> @SG131 offered to make the ADR since her trip starts on the 3rd.
> 
> I'd prefer a pre park opening or at least the earlier the better so it hopefully won't interfere with any official events that might cause some/all of us to wish for a different time.
> 
> Looking at the resort list Thursday, Friday or Saturday should work for everyone (@Diapercat04 your dates weren't on the sticky so I hope one of these works)
> 
> The questions -
> 
> What is the order of your preference in case people like different days?
> Do you have a preference on the time?  Early as possible, as late as possible etc?
> 
> Right now we have 8 interested.  Let us know if you are interested and hadn't said so or if you are no longer interested.
> 
> Please respond by Feb 2 since @SG131 's ADR date is Feb 4 so there's enough time for her to find out.  Thanks!!



I’d prefer early but am okay with whatever


----------



## afan

Garden Grill Solo Breakfast **Update**

We've heard from over half and Thursday PPO has been the most common request which is what @SG131 will aim for.  It's day 6 of her trip so I think she'll have pretty good luck.

The yes's are - @SG131, @k8Davies @115belladonna @PamNC @Malia78 @Ravens girl  and myself.

Let us know if this works and you want to join because we haven't heard from you yet - @Sylver @Kathleen Glasgow @Diapercat04   We do still need to know by this Sunday the 2nd since her ADR date is the 4th.


----------



## PamNC

afan said:


> Garden Grill Solo Breakfast **Update**
> 
> We've heard from over half and Thursday PPO has been the most common request which is what @SG131 will aim for.  It's day 6 of her trip so I think she'll have pretty good luck.
> 
> The yes's are - @SG131, @k8Davies @115belladonna @PamNC @Malia78 @Ravens girl  and myself.
> 
> Let us know if this works and you want to join because we haven't heard from you yet - @Sylver @Kathleen Glasgow @Diapercat04   We do still need to know by this Sunday the 2nd since her ADR date is the 4th.


oh boy - can't wait


----------



## TheMaxRebo

**** Hoop Dee Doo Event ****

Just a reminder to the below DISers, as you had expressed interest in doing Hoop Dee Doo as a group but I haven't heard from you to confirm and ADR date is coming up next week!

Reminder, will be going Friday, August 9th @ 8:30 show

No Response yes - please let me know
@Aerin75 
@CynthiaC925 
@JLoinDisney 
@Kathleen Glasgow 
@Diapercat04 
@Sylver 


Thanks!!!

**** Hoop Dee Doo Event ****


----------



## Kathleen Glasgow

afan said:


> Garden Grill Solo Breakfast **Update**
> 
> We've heard from over half and Thursday PPO has been the most common request which is what @SG131 will aim for.  It's day 6 of her trip so I think she'll have pretty good luck.
> 
> The yes's are - @SG131, @k8Davies @115belladonna @PamNC @Malia78 @Ravens girl  and myself.
> 
> Let us know if this works and you want to join because we haven't heard from you yet - @Sylver @Kathleen Glasgow @Diapercat04   We do still need to know by this Sunday the 2nd since her ADR date is the 4th.




I want join. Happy with Thursday early morning.


----------



## dkrauss

Today was a good day.....got airline tickets for the trip home!  Non-stop too!!!  Its the little things 

Doug


----------



## afan

** Last Call for Garden Grill Solo Breakfast **  We need to know by tomorrow, Sunday the 2nd.

Thursday aiming for PPO.

The yes's are - @SG131 @k8Davies @115belladonna @PamNC @Malia78 @Ravens girl @Kathleen Glasgow  and myself.

Let us know if this works and you want to join because we haven't heard from you yet - @Sylver @Diapercat04  We do still need to know by this Sunday the 2nd since her ADR date is the 4th.


----------



## disneyholic family

OMG - have we reached the 6 month mark?????????????


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneyholic family said:


> OMG - have we reached the 6 month mark?????????????



well, depends on your check in date - I know I can start booking ADRs on Wednesday - so getting very close!


----------



## disneyholic family

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, depends on your check in date - I know I can start booking ADRs on Wednesday - so getting very close!




good thing i noticed the posts about the garden grill.....i would have blown right past our ADR day, which for us is tomorrow...
i set up a calendar with my guestimate on which park we'll be at each day..
brainstormed with chani about which places we want and marked it in the schedule so now i just have to try tomorrow to make the ADRs...

i guess it's 6 am eastern time, so that's 1:00 PM my time....i printed everything out and i'll try to get it done on my phone when the appointed hour rolls around...

wow....it's getting really real now.....woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneyholic family said:


> good thing i noticed the posts about the garden grill.....i would have blown right past our ADR day, which for us is tomorrow...
> i set up a calendar with my guestimate on which park we'll be at each day..
> brainstormed with chani about which places we want and marked it in the schedule so now i just have to try tomorrow to make the ADRs...
> 
> i guess it's 6 am eastern time, so that's 1:00 PM my time....i printed everything out and i'll try to get it done on my phone when the appointed hour rolls around...
> 
> wow....it's getting really real now.....woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



best of luck!  Hope you get what you want!


----------



## disneysteve

disneyholic family said:


> OMG - have we reached the 6 month mark?????????????


The fact that we're going to Disney in 6 months and already have our place booked is weird to me. We typically don't book more than 2-3 months out, and sometimes less than that. The things we'll do for the DIS . But no ADRs being made, as usual.


----------



## roylanc

Loving the thread & the fact there are so many different meet ups.
We will be at the Party & it will be our first Dis event. so looking forward to it.
We will be celebrating our 30th anniversary whilst at Disney, so this has fallen perfectly for us.
On the night of the party we will be dining at Jikos fordinner before heading to the party.
We are with 7 other family members who are not going to the party.
So our chances of going to one of the great meet ups that are being arranged is going to be very slim.
But never say die as the say, we may be fortunate to get to one of the meets...

If not looking forward to meeting other DIS fans at the party..


----------



## k8Davies

As my ADRs are coming up in a couple of days time - can't believe we're hitting the 180 day mark so exciting - I wanted to confirm the people coming to the MK Plaza Breakfast on Wednesday 7th at around 9.30/9.45 ish (will confirm time after booking) followed by going to The Contemporary to pick up our credentials.

Currently those attending are:
@TheMaxRebo and his lovely wife 
@SG131 (who said hi to me on the shows live chat the other week )
@Malia78 

if anyone else wants to join let me know by tomorrow.

So excited, as by the end of next week we have, at least, the dining meet ups all booked up and we can just look forward to attending


----------



## disneyholic family

TheMaxRebo said:


> best of luck!  Hope you get what you want!



well of course i completely forgot!!!  so typical...but i did eventually remember....
so at 1:30 PM my time (6:30 AM eastern time) i tried to get into my MDE app on my iphone 6.....
and why am i specifying that i have an iphone 6?
because i discovered today that the MDE app no longer works on my phone.     

since i was in a restaurant with DH, i grabbed his iphone X  and quickly downloaded the app, logged into my MDE and booked the most critical (LOL) of the ADRs (beaches and cream  - and that warrants another LOL)

i completed the rest of the ADRs when i got home after lunch (except for our last day that i'll have to do tomorrow)

DD and DSIL also checked their phones (also iphone6) and it didn't work on theirs either...    

so i guess this means that i'll have to buy a new phone before this summer....and that definitely qualifies for a lot of those icons..      

i hate it when apps are no longer backward compatible....

so......what's it to be?   another iphone?   android?  opinions? 

.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneyholic family said:


> well of course i completely forgot!!!  so typical...but i did eventually remember....
> so at 1:30 PM my time (6:30 AM eastern time) i tried to get into my MDE app on my iphone 6.....
> and why am i specifying that i have an iphone 6?
> because i discovered today that the MDE app no longer works on my phone.
> 
> since i was in a restaurant with DH, i grabbed his iphone X  and quickly downloaded the app, logged into my MDE and booked the most critical (LOL) of the ADRs (beaches and cream  - and that warrants another LOL)
> 
> i completed the rest of the ADRs when i got home after lunch (except for our last day that i'll have to do tomorrow)
> 
> DD and DSIL also checked their phones (also iphone6) and it didn't work on theirs either...
> 
> so i guess this means that i'll have to buy a new phone before this summer....and that definitely qualifies for a lot of those icons..
> 
> i hate it when apps are no longer backward compatible....
> 
> so......what's it to be?   another iphone?   android?  opinions?
> 
> .




I have an iPhone 6 so this scared me!  I just checked though and MDE worked for me (it is an iPhone 6 Plus, not sure if that matters)


----------



## disneyholic family

TheMaxRebo said:


> I have an iPhone 6 so this scared me!  I just checked though and MDE worked for me (it is an iPhone 6 Plus, not sure if that matters)


 
all of ours are iphone 6 plus...(except for DH and his iphone X - but he had to buy it a few months back when his iphone 6 plus kept freezing up on him....he uses a lot of phone apps  in his work, so he HAD to have a working phone, so i dragged him to the store and made him buy the X...

i wonder if the MDE problem has to do with the carrier we use...

when we try to open MDE, it churns for a while, but never opens, instead throwing us out to  the home screen...

we all checked to see if there are any updates we didn't do, but we're up to date

it was very disturbing..

i will buy a new phone, just have to figure out what...

.


----------



## rteetz

disneyholic family said:


> all of ours are iphone 6 plus...(except for DH and his iphone X - but he had to buy it a few months back when his iphone 6 plus kept freezing up on him....he uses a lot of phone apps  in his work, so he HAD to have a working phone, so i dragged him to the store and made him buy the X...
> 
> i wonder if the MDE problem has to do with the carrier we use...
> 
> when we try to open MDE, it churns for a while, but never opens, instead throwing us out to  the home screen...
> 
> we all checked to see if there are any updates we didn't do, but we're up to date
> 
> it was very disturbing..
> 
> i will buy a new phone, just have to figure out what...
> 
> .


I would try deleting the app and re-installing.


----------



## disneyholic family

rteetz said:


> I would try deleting the app and re-installing.



i'll try doing that


----------



## wariokartel

disneyholic family said:


> i'll try doing that



The symptoms that you are describing suggest that you don’t have the latest iOS version installed on your phone. You said you checked for updates, but did that include apple updates as well (Usually visible by clicking “settings” and having a notification at the top)?

Failing that and reinstalling fixing the issue, where did you see no iPhone 6 support? I have not see this and since 6 is supported under iOS 12 I am assuming there should be no compatibility issues. It would also help to go to the app store on your phone to the MDE page. Under “Information” there will be a row for “compatibility” with a drop down arrow. If you click that what does it say?

There should be nothing about your phone model that is causing this. All indications I see are that 6 is supported.


----------



## wariokartel

I know it is a bit late, but my wife and I are interested in the below events if there is still room and logistics work out for additional people. We will be at AKL 8/8-8/11. 

DVC Moonlight Magic (we are not dvc members)
Pre-party meeting (no lounge preference).


----------



## disneysteve

disneyholic family said:


> booked the most critical (LOL) of the ADRs (beaches and cream


Have they announced the exact date that Beaches and Cream is closing? I know it is "early August" but I didn't see a specific date.

ETA: I did just find one site that says August 5.


----------



## disneyholic family

rteetz said:


> I would try deleting the app and re-installing.





wariokartel said:


> The symptoms that you are describing suggest that you don’t have the latest iOS version installed on your phone. You said you checked for updates, but did that include apple updates as well (Usually visible by clicking “settings” and having a notification at the top)?
> 
> Failing that and reinstalling fixing the issue, where did you see no iPhone 6 support? I have not see this and since 6 is supported under iOS 12 I am assuming there should be no compatibility issues. It would also help to go to the app store on your phone to the MDE page. Under “Information” there will be a row for “compatibility” with a drop down arrow. If you click that what does it say?
> 
> There should be nothing about your phone model that is causing this. All indications I see are that 6 is supported.




first i turned off my phone (reboot), then i tried the app again - still didn't work..
so then as suggested, i deleted and reinstalled...
fired up the app again....it again refused to open several times..
then seemed to sputter around a bit - regarding notifications...
but then closed again..
on my fifth try, it started working...go figure....

maybe it has to do with how much memory is available on the phone?

whatever, thanks for the tech support!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
it's working now...

though i still might consider getting a new phone..
how terrible is it to switch from iphone to android?


----------



## disneyholic family

disneysteve said:


> Have they announced the exact date that Beaches and Cream is closing? I know it is "early August" but I didn't see a specific date.
> 
> ETA: I did just find one site that says August 5.




when i started booking the ADRs, i saw that beaches and cream is only available to be booked from august 1 through the 5th..
that is, i could book it for the first 5 days of august..
after that, the calendar was grayed out for the rest of august..
so i assume the last day it will be open is the 5th..

as for why we like it?
it has THE best veggie burger on property!!

.


----------



## disneysteve

disneyholic family said:


> when i started booking the ADRs, i saw that beaches and cream is only available to be booked from august 1 through the 5th..
> that is, i could book it for the first 5 days of august..
> after that, the calendar was grayed out for the rest of august..
> so i assume the last day it will be open is the 5th..
> 
> as for why we like it?
> it has THE best veggie burger on property!!


That sounds right.

We used to go there every trip but haven't gone for years. DD is vegetarian and didn't like what she had the last time but maybe their burger is better now. Well we won't be finding out in August as we don't arrive until the 6th. She was upset when they stopped serving normal veggie burgers in the parks, like at Cosmic Ray's. She is not into the spicy black bean burgers and some of the other veggie options.


----------



## disneyholic family

disneysteve said:


> That sounds right.
> 
> We used to go there every trip but haven't gone for years. DD is vegetarian and didn't like what she had the last time but maybe their burger is better now. Well we won't be finding out in August as we don't arrive until the 6th. She was upset when they stopped serving normal veggie burgers in the parks, like at Cosmic Ray's. She is not into the spicy black bean burgers and some of the other veggie options.



i'm also vegetarian, actually pescatarian, since i'll eat fish as well (actually just salmon)....
when i was in IV chemo, i did eat beef a bit (for the sake of my blood counts), but i really don't particularly like it...
so i'm back to vegetarian with some salmon thrown in a few times a week..

we agree with your wife, the veggie burgers they now serve are revolting...
actually, they don't even rise to the level of revolting....
both that horrid vegan burger thing and the felafel burger...terrible, horrible, disgusting, tasteless, dry as sand...

the only two places we've found with good veggie burgers now are the plaza at MK and beaches and cream...
so sad, as before they decided to switch to that disgusting vegan garbage, the veggie burgers were pretty good, including at cosmic rays and other quick service locations...

it's slim pickings for vegetarians these days....
but that's ok, i'm happy with a hot fudge sundae or a chocolate milk shake....hey, i AM on vacation....i'm allowed...


.


----------



## SG131

*Garden Grill Update*
@afan @k8Davies @115belladonna @PamNC @Malia78 @Ravens girl @Kathleen Glasgow 

So we have two choices, and we can go with whatever the majority vote is.  On Thursday I was able to get a 9 am Garden Grill for 8.  I wasn't able to split into 2 parties since there's only one of me on the resort reservation and it doesn't look like there is room for 2 groups of 4 anymore around 8.  Keep in mind that Thursday is an EMH morning so an 8 am breakfast wasn't truly PPO.  So people could go on a few rides and then go over to breakfast Thursday.  OR I was able to get an 8 am on Saturday.  So let me know what you prefer.


----------



## afan

SG131 said:


> *Garden Grill Update*
> @afan @k8Davies @115belladonna @PamNC @Malia78 @Ravens girl @Kathleen Glasgow
> 
> So we have two choices, and we can go with whatever the majority vote is.  On Thursday I was able to get a 9 am Garden Grill for 8.  I wasn't able to split into 2 parties since there's only one of me on the resort reservation and it doesn't look like there is room for 2 groups of 4 anymore around 8.  Keep in mind that Thursday is an EMH morning so an 8 am breakfast wasn't truly PPO.  So people could go on a few rides and then go over to breakfast Thursday.  OR I was able to get an 8 am on Saturday.  So let me know what you prefer.



Thank you!  I'd thought yesterday was the 2nd and was going to message you today.  I'm glad you were on top of it 

The consensus was that Thursday was what worked best for everyone.  I didn't realize it was EMH, that actually kind of works I think.  Could hit Soarin as a group and then breakfast?


----------



## SG131

afan said:


> Thank you!  I'd thought yesterday was the 2nd and was going to message you today.  I'm glad you were on top of it
> 
> The consensus was that Thursday was what worked best for everyone.  I didn't realize it was EMH, that actually kind of works I think.  Could hit Soarin as a group and then breakfast?


Sounds good to me! I just wanted to make sure everyone was ok with the time.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

***** Hoop Dee Doo Event update ******​
Hi All,

For those coming for the Hoop Dee Doo event, I just called Disney Dining to see the best way to book since we are such a bit group, and they said since we have some people with the Disney Dining Plan they could book for everyone and no one would have to pay until we pick up the tickets in August - and at that time we could apply the Tables in Wonderland discount so those paying OOP would just pay the discounted rate.

Given that - @PrncessA would you be willing to call and book for the group?  then we can handle the money in August

(unless anyone knows that this is not a true statement)

Below is the list of people coming and we have 3 people with Tables In Wonderland so can cover up to 30 people in total with that (myself, one of my friends, and @wiihoo888 

In and paying OOP:
1 @TheMaxRebo
2 TheMaxRebo's wife
3 TheMaxRebo's Friend Erin
4 TheMaxRebo's Friend Erin's Mom
5 TheMaxRebo's Friend Jason
6 TheMaxRebo's Friend Liz
7 @SG131
8 @dina444444
9 @wnwardii
10 @AMusicLifeForMe
11 AMusicLifeForMe's Dad
12 @k8Davies
13 @Vernon Wolfe
14 @Ravens girl
15 @skittles67
16 Skittles67's guest
17 @Maytulip32
18 Maytulip32's husband
19 @wiihoo888
20 wiihoo888's husband
21 @poohj80
22 poohj80"s guest
23 @Tiggerette
24 @gberg
25 @WorldExplorer
26 @PolkaDotPanda
27 PolkaDotPanda's husband
28 @1Grumpy9
29 @Kathleen Glasgow


In and Using DDP:
30 @PrncessA
31 PrncessA's guest 1
32 PrncessA's guest 2
33 PrncessA's guest 3
34 PrncessA's guest 4
35 PrncessA's guest 5

Thanks!!!

***** Hoop Dee Doo Event update ******​


----------



## PamNC

afan said:


> Thank you!  I'd thought yesterday was the 2nd and was going to message you today.  I'm glad you were on top of it
> 
> The consensus was that Thursday was what worked best for everyone.  I didn't realize it was EMH, that actually kind of works I think.  Could hit Soarin as a group and then breakfast?


I'm good for Soarin and then breakfast !!!


----------



## Malia78

SG131 said:


> *Garden Grill Update*
> @afan @k8Davies @115belladonna @PamNC @Malia78 @Ravens girl @Kathleen Glasgow
> 
> So we have two choices, and we can go with whatever the majority vote is.  On Thursday I was able to get a 9 am Garden Grill for 8.  I wasn't able to split into 2 parties since there's only one of me on the resort reservation and it doesn't look like there is room for 2 groups of 4 anymore around 8.  Keep in mind that Thursday is an EMH morning so an 8 am breakfast wasn't truly PPO.  So people could go on a few rides and then go over to breakfast Thursday.  OR I was able to get an 8 am on Saturday.  So let me know what you prefer.



Thursday's time is good for me


----------



## PrncessA

TheMaxRebo said:


> ***** Hoop Dee Doo Event update ******​
> Hi All,
> 
> For those coming for the Hoop Dee Doo event, I just called Disney Dining to see the best way to book since we are such a bit group, and they said since we have some people with the Disney Dining Plan they could book for everyone and no one would have to pay until we pick up the tickets in August - and at that time we could apply the Tables in Wonderland discount so those paying OOP would just pay the discounted rate.
> 
> Given that - @PrncessA would you be willing to call and book for the group?  then we can handle the money in August
> 
> (unless anyone knows that this is not a true statement)
> 
> Below is the list of people coming and we have 3 people with Tables In Wonderland so can cover up to 30 people in total with that (myself, one of my friends, and @wiihoo888
> 
> In and paying OOP:
> 1 @TheMaxRebo
> 2 TheMaxRebo's wife
> 3 TheMaxRebo's Friend Erin
> 4 TheMaxRebo's Friend Erin's Mom
> 5 TheMaxRebo's Friend Jason
> 6 TheMaxRebo's Friend Liz
> 7 @SG131
> 8 @dina444444
> 9 @wnwardii
> 10 @AMusicLifeForMe
> 11 AMusicLifeForMe's Dad
> 12 @k8Davies
> 13 @Vernon Wolfe
> 14 @Ravens girl
> 15 @skittles67
> 16 Skittles67's guest
> 17 @Maytulip32
> 18 Maytulip32's husband
> 19 @wiihoo888
> 20 wiihoo888's husband
> 21 @poohj80
> 22 poohj80"s guest
> 23 @Tiggerette
> 24 @gberg
> 25 @WorldExplorer
> 26 @PolkaDotPanda
> 27 PolkaDotPanda's husband
> 28 @1Grumpy9
> 29 @Kathleen Glasgow
> 
> 
> In and Using DDP:
> 30 @PrncessA
> 31 PrncessA's guest 1
> 32 PrncessA's guest 2
> 33 PrncessA's guest 3
> 34 PrncessA's guest 4
> 35 PrncessA's guest 5
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> ***** Hoop Dee Doo Event update ******​



I just saw this! I booked my party this morning, but I called back to change to 35. There is not enough room for 35 in Cat. 1, but we can be broken down into two parties, some in category 1 and some in catagory 2, the catch is that it does need to be done under 2 names. I am not sure how many people can fit in Catagory 1, I cannot check online without everyone's name and I didn't want to keep the CM until I was sure of the plan. Also, although we are on the DDP, most likely we will be paying for this meal OOP, but booking it under the DDP is the best option. Does anyone else have the dining plan who can book the second set of seats?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PrncessA said:


> I just saw this! I booked my party this morning, but I called back to change to 35. There is not enough room for 35 in Cat. 1, but we can be broken down into two parties, some in category 1 and some in catagory 2, the catch is that it does need to be done under 2 names. I am not sure how many people can fit in Catagory 1, I cannot check online without everyone's name and I didn't want to keep the CM until I was sure of the plan. Also, although we are on the DDP, most likely we will be paying for this meal OOP, but booking it under the DDP is the best option. Does anyone else have the dining plan who can book the second set of seats?



Thanks for calling and checking!  No one else indicated they had the DDP when first indicated interest, but maybe someone does have it

Bummer about having to do it under two names (though makes sense) - guess let me know if you need another person to book

Also, if anyone is more ok with being in category 2 (and thus a little cheaper) let us know so we can group people together properly


----------



## k8Davies

SG131 said:


> *Garden Grill Update*
> @afan @k8Davies @115belladonna @PamNC @Malia78 @Ravens girl @Kathleen Glasgow
> 
> So we have two choices, and we can go with whatever the majority vote is.  On Thursday I was able to get a 9 am Garden Grill for 8.  I wasn't able to split into 2 parties since there's only one of me on the resort reservation and it doesn't look like there is room for 2 groups of 4 anymore around 8.  Keep in mind that Thursday is an EMH morning so an 8 am breakfast wasn't truly PPO.  So people could go on a few rides and then go over to breakfast Thursday.  OR I was able to get an 8 am on Saturday.  So let me know what you prefer.



9am sounds good to me as I can get in a Soaring before getting my eats on


----------



## k8Davies

TheMaxRebo said:


> ***** Hoop Dee Doo Event update ******​
> Hi All,
> 
> For those coming for the Hoop Dee Doo event, I just called Disney Dining to see the best way to book since we are such a bit group, and they said since we have some people with the Disney Dining Plan they could book for everyone and no one would have to pay until we pick up the tickets in August - and at that time we could apply the Tables in Wonderland discount so those paying OOP would just pay the discounted rate.
> 
> Given that - @PrncessA would you be willing to call and book for the group?  then we can handle the money in August
> 
> (unless anyone knows that this is not a true statement)
> 
> Below is the list of people coming and we have 3 people with Tables In Wonderland so can cover up to 30 people in total with that (myself, one of my friends, and @wiihoo888
> 
> In and paying OOP:
> 1 @TheMaxRebo
> 2 TheMaxRebo's wife
> 3 TheMaxRebo's Friend Erin
> 4 TheMaxRebo's Friend Erin's Mom
> 5 TheMaxRebo's Friend Jason
> 6 TheMaxRebo's Friend Liz
> 7 @SG131
> 8 @dina444444
> 9 @wnwardii
> 10 @AMusicLifeForMe
> 11 AMusicLifeForMe's Dad
> 12 @k8Davies
> 13 @Vernon Wolfe
> 14 @Ravens girl
> 15 @skittles67
> 16 Skittles67's guest
> 17 @Maytulip32
> 18 Maytulip32's husband
> 19 @wiihoo888
> 20 wiihoo888's husband
> 21 @poohj80
> 22 poohj80"s guest
> 23 @Tiggerette
> 24 @gberg
> 25 @WorldExplorer
> 26 @PolkaDotPanda
> 27 PolkaDotPanda's husband
> 28 @1Grumpy9't h
> 29 @Kathleen Glasgow
> 
> 
> In and Using DDP:
> 30 @PrncessA
> 31 PrncessA's guest 1
> 32 PrncessA's guest 2
> 33 PrncessA's guest 3
> 34 PrncessA's guest 4
> 35 PrncessA's guest 5
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> ***** Hoop Dee Doo Event update ******​



Yay Thanks for sorting this out - so excited to get my hoop dee do on.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

****** Disney Tour Update *******​
Hi everyone, reaching out to those that indicated an interest in doing a tour A Disney Tour - to see if you are still interested and which one we should target (or could definitely plan more than one if different interests exist)

I know @Gehrig1B mentioned they have already done the Keys to the Kingdom tour and would prefer something else - I was wondering if people would be interested in the Walt Disney: Marceline to magic Kingdom tour.  It is similar to the Keys to the Kingdom in that it provides background to the Magic Kingdom and Walt Disney and get some behind the scenes look (dont' want to spoil it if you want to be surprised).  It's also a bit shorter and cheaper than the Keys to the Kingdom tour.  Only negative is it does start at 8am and need to check in at least 15 minutes early, so makes for an early day

People also expressed interest in one of the tours at Animal Kingdom 

Let me know what you all are thinking!

Interested:
- @rchristiansen and husband and daughter
- @dina444444
- @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking
- @TheMaxRebo and his wife
- @wnwardii
- @Nanb and Melody
- @sbenemerito husband and sons (16 and 13)
- @WorldExplorer
- @115belladonna
- @CynthiaC925
- @pSTANchio and his wife
- @wiihoo888 and her Husband
- @Kathleen Glasgow
- @poohj80
- @Gehrig1B and wife (though have already done Keys to the Kingdom, so ideally something else)
- @bartleyosu and husband


****** / Disney Tour Update *******​


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> ****** Disney Tour Update *******​
> Hi everyone, reaching out to those that indicated an interest in doing a tour A Disney Tour - to see if you are still interested and which one we should target (or could definitely plan more than one if different interests exist)
> 
> I know @Gehrig1B mentioned they have already done the Keys to the Kingdom tour and would prefer something else - I was wondering if people would be interested in the Walt Disney: Marceline to magic Kingdom tour.  It is similar to the Keys to the Kingdom in that it provides background to the Magic Kingdom and Walt Disney and get some behind the scenes look (dont' want to spoil it if you want to be surprised).  It's also a bit shorter and cheaper than the Keys to the Kingdom tour.  Only negative is it does start at 8am and need to check in at least 15 minutes early, so makes for an early day
> 
> People also expressed interest in one of the tours at Animal Kingdom
> 
> Let me know what you all are thinking!
> 
> Interested:
> - @rchristiansen and husband and daughter
> - @dina444444
> - @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking
> - @TheMaxRebo and his wife
> - @wnwardii
> - @Nanb and Melody
> - @sbenemerito husband and sons (16 and 13)
> - @WorldExplorer
> - @115belladonna
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @pSTANchio and his wife
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> - @poohj80
> - @Gehrig1B and wife (though have already done Keys to the Kingdom, so ideally something else)
> - @bartleyosu and husband
> 
> 
> ****** / Disney Tour Update *******​


You can take me off the tour interest list.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> You can take me off the tour interest list.



ok, just did

If anyone else wants off the list let me know - I know it is hard to fit everything in!


----------



## jennie622

Well, thanks to the flu, I missed the garden grill solo window. Grrr..

That being said, I’m staying solo at BWV 8/7-12. I’m interested in a bar crawl, pre party meet up at Nomad, moonlight magic and anything for solo travelers. My 180 mark is this Friday so I’m trying to grab some breakfasts since I believe I’ll need to fuel up for this!! Can’t wait to meet folks!


----------



## gberg

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks for calling and checking!  No one else indicated they had the DDP when first indicated interest, but maybe someone does have it
> 
> Bummer about having to do it under two names (though makes sense) - guess let me know if you need another person to book
> 
> Also, if anyone is more ok with being in category 2 (and thus a little cheaper) let us know so we can group people together properly


There's only one of me so I'm flexible enough to be in either group.  Although it might be better to group me in the corner with @SG131 for the same reason!  No offense intended @SG131!!!


----------



## NWasikWare

So excited for our first event! It’ll be me and my Sister Kate! How can I add us to possible meet ups and events? We’ll be at POFQ


----------



## TheMaxRebo

NWasikWare said:


> So excited for our first event! It’ll be me and my Sister Kate! How can I add us to possible meet ups and events? We’ll be at POFQ



  Just let me know which events you are interested in and I will add you to the post on the first page.  I can also add you to the resort post if you want (just let me know your dates)


----------



## Kathleen Glasgow

SG131 said:


> *Garden Grill Update*
> @afan @k8Davies @115belladonna @PamNC @Malia78 @Ravens girl @Kathleen Glasgow
> 
> So we have two choices, and we can go with whatever the majority vote is.  On Thursday I was able to get a 9 am Garden Grill for 8.  I wasn't able to split into 2 parties since there's only one of me on the resort reservation and it doesn't look like there is room for 2 groups of 4 anymore around 8.  Keep in mind that Thursday is an EMH morning so an 8 am breakfast wasn't truly PPO.  So people could go on a few rides and then go over to breakfast Thursday.  OR I was able to get an 8 am on Saturday.  So let me know what you prefer.




I won't be on property for EMH on that day, but I'm still good with meeting everyone on Thursday morning.


----------



## Kathleen Glasgow

TheMaxRebo said:


> ***** Hoop Dee Doo Event update ******​
> Hi All,
> 
> For those coming for the Hoop Dee Doo event, I just called Disney Dining to see the best way to book since we are such a bit group, and they said since we have some people with the Disney Dining Plan they could book for everyone and no one would have to pay until we pick up the tickets in August - and at that time we could apply the Tables in Wonderland discount so those paying OOP would just pay the discounted rate.
> 
> Given that - @PrncessA would you be willing to call and book for the group?  then we can handle the money in August
> 
> (unless anyone knows that this is not a true statement)
> 
> Below is the list of people coming and we have 3 people with Tables In Wonderland so can cover up to 30 people in total with that (myself, one of my friends, and @wiihoo888
> 
> In and paying OOP:
> 1 @TheMaxRebo
> 2 TheMaxRebo's wife
> 3 TheMaxRebo's Friend Erin
> 4 TheMaxRebo's Friend Erin's Mom
> 5 TheMaxRebo's Friend Jason
> 6 TheMaxRebo's Friend Liz
> 7 @SG131
> 8 @dina444444
> 9 @wnwardii
> 10 @AMusicLifeForMe
> 11 AMusicLifeForMe's Dad
> 12 @k8Davies
> 13 @Vernon Wolfe
> 14 @Ravens girl
> 15 @skittles67
> 16 Skittles67's guest
> 17 @Maytulip32
> 18 Maytulip32's husband
> 19 @wiihoo888
> 20 wiihoo888's husband
> 21 @poohj80
> 22 poohj80"s guest
> 23 @Tiggerette
> 24 @gberg
> 25 @WorldExplorer
> 26 @PolkaDotPanda
> 27 PolkaDotPanda's husband
> 28 @1Grumpy9
> 29 @Kathleen Glasgow
> 
> 
> In and Using DDP:
> 30 @PrncessA
> 31 PrncessA's guest 1
> 32 PrncessA's guest 2
> 33 PrncessA's guest 3
> 34 PrncessA's guest 4
> 35 PrncessA's guest 5
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> ***** Hoop Dee Doo Event update ******​





I'm happy with Category 2, if needed. I'm thinking about getting Tables in Wonderland, since I'll be doing 3 Disney Trips this year.


----------



## Kathleen Glasgow

TheMaxRebo said:


> ****** Disney Tour Update *******​
> Hi everyone, reaching out to those that indicated an interest in doing a tour A Disney Tour - to see if you are still interested and which one we should target (or could definitely plan more than one if different interests exist)
> 
> I know @Gehrig1B mentioned they have already done the Keys to the Kingdom tour and would prefer something else - I was wondering if people would be interested in the Walt Disney: Marceline to magic Kingdom tour.  It is similar to the Keys to the Kingdom in that it provides background to the Magic Kingdom and Walt Disney and get some behind the scenes look (dont' want to spoil it if you want to be surprised).  It's also a bit shorter and cheaper than the Keys to the Kingdom tour.  Only negative is it does start at 8am and need to check in at least 15 minutes early, so makes for an early day
> 
> People also expressed interest in one of the tours at Animal Kingdom
> 
> Let me know what you all are thinking!
> 
> Interested:
> - @rchristiansen and husband and daughter
> - @dina444444
> - @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking
> - @TheMaxRebo and his wife
> - @wnwardii
> - @Nanb and Melody
> - @sbenemerito husband and sons (16 and 13)
> - @WorldExplorer
> - @115belladonna
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @pSTANchio and his wife
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> - @poohj80
> - @Gehrig1B and wife (though have already done Keys to the Kingdom, so ideally something else)
> - @bartleyosu and husband
> 
> 
> ****** / Disney Tour Update *******​




I'd love to do the Marcelin tour, since I was planning on doing the Keys to the Kingdom in May.


----------



## NWasikWare

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just let me know which events you are interested in and I will add you to the post on the first page.  I can also add you to the resort post if you want (just let me know your dates)


Wonderful!!!! We will be there Aug 6th-12th.
VERY interested in The Keys to the kingdom tour, volunteer at GKTW, Pretty much any bar or food crawl, pre-pandora party, we’re up for it all


----------



## NWasikWare

Kathleen Glasgow said:


> I'd love to do the Marcelin tour, since I was planning on doing the Keys to the Kingdom in May.


My sister and I are interested in Keys or Marcelin tour


----------



## TheMaxRebo

NWasikWare said:


> Wonderful!!!! We will be there Aug 6th-12th.
> VERY interested in The Keys to the kingdom tour, volunteer at GKTW, Pretty much any bar or food crawl, pre-pandora party, we’re up for it all





NWasikWare said:


> My sister and I are interested in Keys or Marcelin tour



Got it!


----------



## disneyholic family

TheMaxRebo said:


> ****** Disney Tour Update *******​
> Hi everyone, reaching out to those that indicated an interest in doing a tour A Disney Tour - to see if you are still interested and which one we should target (or could definitely plan more than one if different interests exist)
> 
> I know @Gehrig1B mentioned they have already done the Keys to the Kingdom tour and would prefer something else - I was wondering if people would be interested in the Walt Disney: Marceline to magic Kingdom tour.  It is similar to the Keys to the Kingdom in that it provides background to the Magic Kingdom and Walt Disney and get some behind the scenes look (dont' want to spoil it if you want to be surprised).  It's also a bit shorter and cheaper than the Keys to the Kingdom tour.  Only negative is it does start at 8am and need to check in at least 15 minutes early, so makes for an early day
> 
> People also expressed interest in one of the tours at Animal Kingdom
> 
> Let me know what you all are thinking!
> 
> Interested:
> - @rchristiansen and husband and daughter
> - @dina444444
> - @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking
> - @TheMaxRebo and his wife
> - @wnwardii
> - @Nanb and Melody
> - @sbenemerito husband and sons (16 and 13)
> - @WorldExplorer
> - @115belladonna
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @pSTANchio and his wife
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> - @poohj80
> - @Gehrig1B and wife (though have already done Keys to the Kingdom, so ideally something else)
> - @bartleyosu and husband
> 
> 
> ****** / Disney Tour Update *******​



you can take us off the tour list...
thanks!!!!


----------



## wiihoo888

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks for calling and checking!  No one else indicated they had the DDP when first indicated interest, but maybe someone does have it
> 
> Bummer about having to do it under two names (though makes sense) - guess let me know if you need another person to book
> 
> Also, if anyone is more ok with being in category 2 (and thus a little cheaper) let us know so we can group people together properly



I’m hitting my 180 mark on Thursday, so let me know if there is any advice on how to book the Hoop Dee Doo. Is there any more info on the possible dining plan booking? If not, I can definitely still book for a group of 10


----------



## rchristiansen

@TheMaxRebo  - if I do I tour, we would want to do the keys to the kingdom tour. We did it in 2000 - but our daughter is old enough now to do it, so we wanted to make sure we do that specific tour.  If we can’t do it as a group, that’s fine. No worries


----------



## PamNC

jennie622 said:


> Well, thanks to the flu, I missed the garden grill solo window. Grrr..
> 
> That being said, I’m staying solo at BWV 8/7-12. I’m interested in a bar crawl, pre party meet up at Nomad, moonlight magic and anything for solo travelers. My 180 mark is this Friday so I’m trying to grab some breakfasts since I believe I’ll need to fuel up for this!! Can’t wait to meet folks!


going solo as well - looking forward to meeting other solo travelers.


----------



## SG131

@TheMaxRebo it seems like we don't have enough people with the dining plan to book Hoop De Doo.  If paying someone with tables in wonderland in advance is easiest I'm fine doing that. Or should we just make our own Cat 1 reservations and hope to be sitting together since there are so many of us?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

***** Hoop Dee Doo Event update ******​
Hi All,

So thanks to @PrncessA we have Hoop Dee Doo Booked for everyone!  (Thank you!!)

She was able to secure 25 seats in Category 1 and 10 in Category 2 via two bookings from people on the Dining Plan so those of us not using the dining plan can pay when we pick up the tickets

So we need to group ourselves into Cat 1 and Cat 2 (I know not ideal, but is what it is)

For those paying out of pocket, the costs will be:
- Category 1: $72 gross, then $57.60 net after TiW
- Category 2: $69 gross, then $55.20 net after TiW


Here is the list .... Please let me know if you have a preference for which category, please let me know ... I know that @gberg and @Kathleen Glasgow indicated ok with either 

In and paying OOP:
1 @TheMaxRebo
2 TheMaxRebo's wife
3 TheMaxRebo's Friend Erin
4 TheMaxRebo's Friend Erin's Mom
5 TheMaxRebo's Friend Jason
6 TheMaxRebo's Friend Liz
7 @SG131
8 @dina444444
9 @wnwardii
10 @AMusicLifeForMe
11 AMusicLifeForMe's Dad
12 @k8Davies
13 @Vernon Wolfe
14 @Ravens girl
15 @skittles67
16 Skittles67's guest
17 @Maytulip32
18 Maytulip32's husband
19 @wiihoo888
20 wiihoo888's husband
21 @poohj80
22 poohj80"s guest
23 @Tiggerette
24 @gberg
25 @WorldExplorer
26 @PolkaDotPanda
27 PolkaDotPanda's husband
28 @1Grumpy9
29 @Kathleen Glasgow


In and Using DDP:
30 @PrncessA
31 PrncessA's guest 1
32 PrncessA's guest 2
33 PrncessA's guest 3
34 PrncessA's guest 4
35 PrncessA's guest 5

Thanks!!!

***** Hoop Dee Doo Event update ******​


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> ***** Hoop Dee Doo Event update ******​
> Hi All,
> 
> So thanks to @PrncessA we have Hoop Dee Doo Booked for everyone!  (Thank you!!)
> 
> She was able to secure 25 seats in Category 1 and 10 in Category 2 via two bookings from people on the Dining Plan so those of us not using the dining plan can pay when we pick up the tickets
> 
> So we need to group ourselves into Cat 1 and Cat 2 (I know not ideal, but is what it is)
> 
> For those paying out of pocket, the costs will be:
> - Category 1: $72 gross, then $57.60 net after TiW
> - Category 2: $69 gross, then $55.20 net after TiW
> 
> 
> Here is the list .... Please let me know if you have a preference for which category, please let me know ... I know that @gberg and @Kathleen Glasgow indicated ok with either
> 
> In and paying OOP:
> 1 @TheMaxRebo
> 2 TheMaxRebo's wife
> 3 TheMaxRebo's Friend Erin
> 4 TheMaxRebo's Friend Erin's Mom
> 5 TheMaxRebo's Friend Jason
> 6 TheMaxRebo's Friend Liz
> 7 @SG131
> 8 @dina444444
> 9 @wnwardii
> 10 @AMusicLifeForMe
> 11 AMusicLifeForMe's Dad
> 12 @k8Davies
> 13 @Vernon Wolfe
> 14 @Ravens girl
> 15 @skittles67
> 16 Skittles67's guest
> 17 @Maytulip32
> 18 Maytulip32's husband
> 19 @wiihoo888
> 20 wiihoo888's husband
> 21 @poohj80
> 22 poohj80"s guest
> 23 @Tiggerette
> 24 @gberg
> 25 @WorldExplorer
> 26 @PolkaDotPanda
> 27 PolkaDotPanda's husband
> 28 @1Grumpy9
> 29 @Kathleen Glasgow
> 
> 
> In and Using DDP:
> 30 @PrncessA
> 31 PrncessA's guest 1
> 32 PrncessA's guest 2
> 33 PrncessA's guest 3
> 34 PrncessA's guest 4
> 35 PrncessA's guest 5
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> ***** Hoop Dee Doo Event update ******​


Wow, thanks @PrncessA!!! That was a major undertaking! Very grateful you were able to do that, can’t wait to have such a big group of us at Hoop De Doo! I’d prefer category 1 since it’s my first visit, but will take whatever I need to just to be part of this event. I think it’s going to be so much fun!


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> ***** Hoop Dee Doo Event update ******​
> Hi All,
> 
> So thanks to @PrncessA we have Hoop Dee Doo Booked for everyone!  (Thank you!!)
> 
> She was able to secure 25 seats in Category 1 and 10 in Category 2 via two bookings from people on the Dining Plan so those of us not using the dining plan can pay when we pick up the tickets
> 
> So we need to group ourselves into Cat 1 and Cat 2 (I know not ideal, but is what it is)
> 
> For those paying out of pocket, the costs will be:
> - Category 1: $72 gross, then $57.60 net after TiW
> - Category 2: $69 gross, then $55.20 net after TiW
> 
> 
> Here is the list .... Please let me know if you have a preference for which category, please let me know ... I know that @gberg and @Kathleen Glasgow indicated ok with either
> 
> In and paying OOP:
> 1 @TheMaxRebo
> 2 TheMaxRebo's wife
> 3 TheMaxRebo's Friend Erin
> 4 TheMaxRebo's Friend Erin's Mom
> 5 TheMaxRebo's Friend Jason
> 6 TheMaxRebo's Friend Liz
> 7 @SG131
> 8 @dina444444
> 9 @wnwardii
> 10 @AMusicLifeForMe
> 11 AMusicLifeForMe's Dad
> 12 @k8Davies
> 13 @Vernon Wolfe
> 14 @Ravens girl
> 15 @skittles67
> 16 Skittles67's guest
> 17 @Maytulip32
> 18 Maytulip32's husband
> 19 @wiihoo888
> 20 wiihoo888's husband
> 21 @poohj80
> 22 poohj80"s guest
> 23 @Tiggerette
> 24 @gberg
> 25 @WorldExplorer
> 26 @PolkaDotPanda
> 27 PolkaDotPanda's husband
> 28 @1Grumpy9
> 29 @Kathleen Glasgow
> 
> 
> In and Using DDP:
> 30 @PrncessA
> 31 PrncessA's guest 1
> 32 PrncessA's guest 2
> 33 PrncessA's guest 3
> 34 PrncessA's guest 4
> 35 PrncessA's guest 5
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> ***** Hoop Dee Doo Event update ******​


@wnwardii and I would like Cat 1


----------



## TXMemaw

Hello!

I know I'm late to the party here but DH and I will be arriving very late on the evening of Thursday 8/8 and staying at BLT.  We'd love to meet up at either of the Pre-Party events.  Look forward to meeting everyone at our first DIS event!

Susan


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jennie622 said:


> Well, thanks to the flu, I missed the garden grill solo window. Grrr..
> 
> That being said, I’m staying solo at BWV 8/7-12. I’m interested in a bar crawl, pre party meet up at Nomad, moonlight magic and anything for solo travelers. My 180 mark is this Friday so I’m trying to grab some breakfasts since I believe I’ll need to fuel up for this!! Can’t wait to meet folks!





TXMemaw said:


> Hello!
> 
> I know I'm late to the party here but DH and I will be arriving very late on the evening of Thursday 8/8 and staying at BLT.  We'd love to meet up at either of the Pre-Party events.  Look forward to meeting everyone at our first DIS event!
> 
> Susan



  I updated the posts on the first page with your info and interests!

tagging @afan just to keep you, @jennie622 on her radar for the solo breakfast in case someone drops out or if you could be added


----------



## skittles67

TheMaxRebo said:


> ***** Hoop Dee Doo Event update ******​
> Hi All,
> 
> So thanks to @PrncessA we have Hoop Dee Doo Booked for everyone!  (Thank you!!)
> 
> She was able to secure 25 seats in Category 1 and 10 in Category 2 via two bookings from people on the Dining Plan so those of us not using the dining plan can pay when we pick up the tickets
> 
> So we need to group ourselves into Cat 1 and Cat 2 (I know not ideal, but is what it is)
> 
> For those paying out of pocket, the costs will be:
> - Category 1: $72 gross, then $57.60 net after TiW
> - Category 2: $69 gross, then $55.20 net after TiW
> 
> 
> Here is the list .... Please let me know if you have a preference for which category, please let me know ... I know that @gberg and @Kathleen Glasgow indicated ok with either
> 
> In and paying OOP:
> 1 @TheMaxRebo
> 2 TheMaxRebo's wife
> 3 TheMaxRebo's Friend Erin
> 4 TheMaxRebo's Friend Erin's Mom
> 5 TheMaxRebo's Friend Jason
> 6 TheMaxRebo's Friend Liz
> 7 @SG131
> 8 @dina444444
> 9 @wnwardii
> 10 @AMusicLifeForMe
> 11 AMusicLifeForMe's Dad
> 12 @k8Davies
> 13 @Vernon Wolfe
> 14 @Ravens girl
> 15 @skittles67
> 16 Skittles67's guest
> 17 @Maytulip32
> 18 Maytulip32's husband
> 19 @wiihoo888
> 20 wiihoo888's husband
> 21 @poohj80
> 22 poohj80"s guest
> 23 @Tiggerette
> 24 @gberg
> 25 @WorldExplorer
> 26 @PolkaDotPanda
> 27 PolkaDotPanda's husband
> 28 @1Grumpy9
> 29 @Kathleen Glasgow
> 
> 
> In and Using DDP:
> 30 @PrncessA
> 31 PrncessA's guest 1
> 32 PrncessA's guest 2
> 33 PrncessA's guest 3
> 34 PrncessA's guest 4
> 35 PrncessA's guest 5
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> ***** Hoop Dee Doo Event update ******​


Thank you @PrncessA! We would like Cat 1


----------



## NWasikWare

Ok, update for my sis and I. We are also interested in the welcome event, group photo with Mickey and Minnie, the World of Animation viewing, a trivia night. I'm assuming the moonlight magic night is for DVC members only, but we'd love to partake if anyone would like to adopt us for a night as their guests  AND we are willing to adopt any solo travelers that would like to hang out with two crazy Disney sisters  Basically all the Disney things with Lucy and Ethel


----------



## TheMaxRebo

NWasikWare said:


> Ok, update for my sis and I. We are also interested in the welcome event, group photo with Mickey and Minnie, the World of Animation viewing, a trivia night. I'm assuming the moonlight magic night is for DVC members only, but we'd love to partake if anyone would like to adopt us for a night as their guests  AND we are willing to adopt any solo travelers that would like to hang out with two crazy Disney sisters  Basically all the Disney things with Lucy and Ethel



got it!  Yes, the Moonlight Magic is just for DVC people but they can bring up to 3 guests so we have been trying to arrange for others to pair up, but hard to guarantee that


----------



## NWasikWare

We're very excited for our first event and looking forward to meeting everyone


----------



## wiihoo888

TheMaxRebo said:


> ***** Hoop Dee Doo Event update ******​
> Hi All,
> 
> So thanks to @PrncessA we have Hoop Dee Doo Booked for everyone!  (Thank you!!)
> 
> She was able to secure 25 seats in Category 1 and 10 in Category 2 via two bookings from people on the Dining Plan so those of us not using the dining plan can pay when we pick up the tickets
> 
> So we need to group ourselves into Cat 1 and Cat 2 (I know not ideal, but is what it is)
> 
> For those paying out of pocket, the costs will be:
> - Category 1: $72 gross, then $57.60 net after TiW
> - Category 2: $69 gross, then $55.20 net after TiW
> 
> 
> Here is the list .... Please let me know if you have a preference for which category, please let me know ... I know that @gberg and @Kathleen Glasgow indicated ok with either
> 
> In and paying OOP:
> 1 @TheMaxRebo
> 2 TheMaxRebo's wife
> 3 TheMaxRebo's Friend Erin
> 4 TheMaxRebo's Friend Erin's Mom
> 5 TheMaxRebo's Friend Jason
> 6 TheMaxRebo's Friend Liz
> 7 @SG131
> 8 @dina444444
> 9 @wnwardii
> 10 @AMusicLifeForMe
> 11 AMusicLifeForMe's Dad
> 12 @k8Davies
> 13 @Vernon Wolfe
> 14 @Ravens girl
> 15 @skittles67
> 16 Skittles67's guest
> 17 @Maytulip32
> 18 Maytulip32's husband
> 19 @wiihoo888
> 20 wiihoo888's husband
> 21 @poohj80
> 22 poohj80"s guest
> 23 @Tiggerette
> 24 @gberg
> 25 @WorldExplorer
> 26 @PolkaDotPanda
> 27 PolkaDotPanda's husband
> 28 @1Grumpy9
> 29 @Kathleen Glasgow
> 
> 
> In and Using DDP:
> 30 @PrncessA
> 31 PrncessA's guest 1
> 32 PrncessA's guest 2
> 33 PrncessA's guest 3
> 34 PrncessA's guest 4
> 35 PrncessA's guest 5
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> ***** Hoop Dee Doo Event update ******​


Thank you so much, @PrncessA !! We would definitely prefer Cat 1


----------



## Vernon Wolfe

I'm good with either category.  Wherever you need to stick me.


----------



## Tiggerette

Hello,
I'd prefer Cat 1, and plan to pay cash at the event to the TiW card owner in our table of 10. Thank you very much for coordinating this event! Looking forward to my first time there. 


PS. This is a Prairie theme show right? Or is it more Western than prairie? Dressing in theme could be a lot of fun. Or maybe group bandanas....


----------



## dkrauss

Hey folks, my wife got our assignments for our volunteer day at GKTW.  We're doing a full day on August 5th.  Not sure how many in the group are around that day but even if your not but want to volunteer here's the link to sign up:

https://www.gktw.org/volunteer/

If you are volunteering on August 5th let me know (is that ok @MaxRebo) and maybe we can coordinate 

Doug


----------



## disneysteve

dkrauss said:


> Hey folks, my wife got our assignments for our volunteer day at GKTW.  We're doing a full day on August 5th.  Not sure how many in the group are around that day but even if your not but want to volunteer here's the link to sign up:
> 
> https://www.gktw.org/volunteer/
> 
> If you are volunteering on August 5th let me know (is that ok @MaxRebo) and maybe we can coordinate
> 
> Doug


Not arriving until 8/6 so can’t join you. We’ll likely do our shift after the DIS event ends as we’re staying until the 16th.


----------



## hertamaniac

dkrauss said:


> Hey folks, my wife got our assignments for our volunteer day at GKTW.  We're doing a full day on August 5th.  Not sure how many in the group are around that day but even if your not but want to volunteer here's the link to sign up:
> 
> https://www.gktw.org/volunteer/
> 
> If you are volunteering on August 5th let me know (is that ok @MaxRebo) and maybe we can coordinate
> 
> Doug



Let me check our schedule, but I wanted to target the following weekend so I can also attend the Dis taping/podcast that Sunday (fingers crossed that this does happen).


----------



## dkrauss

disneysteve said:


> Not arriving until 8/6 so can’t join you. We’ll likely do our shift after the DIS event ends as we’re staying until the 16th.





hertamaniac said:


> Let me check our schedule, but I wanted to target the following weekend so I can also attend the Dis taping/podcast that Sunday (fingers crossed that this does happen).



Good news......doesn't matter when we do it...…….the point is to volunteer!

Doug


----------



## disneysteve

dkrauss said:


> Good news......doesn't matter when we do it...…….the point is to volunteer!
> 
> Doug


Yep. We’ve gone 4 times previously.


----------



## roylanc

disneyholic family said:


> well of course i completely forgot!!!  so typical...but i did eventually remember....
> so at 1:30 PM my time (6:30 AM eastern time) i tried to get into my MDE app on my iphone 6.....
> and why am i specifying that i have an iphone 6?
> because i discovered today that the MDE app no longer works on my phone.
> 
> since i was in a restaurant with DH, i grabbed his iphone X  and quickly downloaded the app, logged into my MDE and booked the most critical (LOL) of the ADRs (beaches and cream  - and that warrants another LOL)
> 
> i completed the rest of the ADRs when i got home after lunch (except for our last day that i'll have to do tomorrow)
> 
> DD and DSIL also checked their phones (also iphone6) and it didn't work on theirs either...
> 
> so i guess this means that i'll have to buy a new phone before this summer....and that definitely qualifies for a lot of those icons..
> 
> i hate it when apps are no longer backward compatible....
> 
> so......what's it to be?   another iphone?   android?  opinions?
> 
> .


Got me worried for a bit as I have an I6 but luckily the app is working fine for me....


----------



## dkrauss

This morning was ADR morning .  I was up, showered, and ready to go at 6am.  My first pick was Storybook Dining......my first 4 attempts returned a dreaded Disney failure popup .  So I took the same reservation to an earlier date in our trip.....and BINGO.  Got it.  Went to selection #2 which was actually on the date I just got SBD for.  Since the times were far apart I got the #2 pick!  Yay.  At this point I thought you got the 2 tough resi's…...why not go back to see if you can get the SBD resi on the day you really want (Aug11th).  So I put it in.....with my early time of 5:30......BANG!  It comes up.....we're set!  All of this happened in the first 6 minutes.

I had 4 more resi's to make the most notable being Tusker House......got them all in.  Now here's the kicker...….something everyone should remember, Go Back and Review what you've done.....seriously.  As I reviewed my updates I came to our Tusker House breakfast (on party day )……...however, what I saw was 8:15PM!!! not what I wanted 8:15AM!!!  Panic set in, because we love the Donald Breakfast at TH.....fortunately I was able to go in and update the reservation to the correct time.

Once I confirmed all my resi's (note all at or within 15 min of the time I planned ) I was able to go back in and cancel the extra SBD resi!  All done in 17 minutes...boy am I anal about this.

So...….check your work people!  ADR's are done...…..just waiting for the DIS folks schedule.

Doug


----------



## k8Davies

TheMaxRebo said:


> ***** Hoop Dee Doo Event update ******​
> Hi All,
> 
> So thanks to @PrncessA we have Hoop Dee Doo Booked for everyone!  (Thank you!!)
> 
> She was able to secure 25 seats in Category 1 and 10 in Category 2 via two bookings from people on the Dining Plan so those of us not using the dining plan can pay when we pick up the tickets
> 
> So we need to group ourselves into Cat 1 and Cat 2 (I know not ideal, but is what it is)
> 
> For those paying out of pocket, the costs will be:
> - Category 1: $72 gross, then $57.60 net after TiW
> - Category 2: $69 gross, then $55.20 net after TiW
> 
> 
> Here is the list .... Please let me know if you have a preference for which category, please let me know ... I know that @gberg and @Kathleen Glasgow indicated ok with either
> 
> In and paying OOP:
> 1 @TheMaxRebo
> 2 TheMaxRebo's wife
> 3 TheMaxRebo's Friend Erin
> 4 TheMaxRebo's Friend Erin's Mom
> 5 TheMaxRebo's Friend Jason
> 6 TheMaxRebo's Friend Liz
> 7 @SG131
> 8 @dina444444
> 9 @wnwardii
> 10 @AMusicLifeForMe
> 11 AMusicLifeForMe's Dad
> 12 @k8Davies
> 13 @Vernon Wolfe
> 14 @Ravens girl
> 15 @skittles67
> 16 Skittles67's guest
> 17 @Maytulip32
> 18 Maytulip32's husband
> 19 @wiihoo888
> 20 wiihoo888's husband
> 21 @poohj80
> 22 poohj80"s guest
> 23 @Tiggerette
> 24 @gberg
> 25 @WorldExplorer
> 26 @PolkaDotPanda
> 27 PolkaDotPanda's husband
> 28 @1Grumpy9
> 29 @Kathleen Glasgow
> 
> 
> In and Using DDP:
> 30 @PrncessA
> 31 PrncessA's guest 1
> 32 PrncessA's guest 2
> 33 PrncessA's guest 3
> 34 PrncessA's guest 4
> 35 PrncessA's guest 5
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> ***** Hoop Dee Doo Event update ******​




If possible I would like Cat 1 seat, as I've never been before.


----------



## k8Davies

To my 7th August Breakfast people

@TheMaxRebo @SG131 and @Malia78

The Plaza is no longer doing breakfast -  I am hoping that they might introduce it and if they do I'll be on it like a car bonnet...

Had a look at other venue and I've managed to get a booking at "The Wave" at 10am (I've never eaten there but the guys last review was okay) also you can either have the buffet or order off menu.

Happy to change it for somewhere else if anyone has other suggestions - I did try BOG but the reservation were very early.


----------



## PrncessA

I was happy to do it everyone!

We definitely prefer Category 1 for our party. We have a 1st Time Visitor in our group (and his SO has never been to HDDR)!! They so excited! It's a lot of pressure to plan a visit for other people!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tiggerette said:


> Hello,
> I'd prefer Cat 1, and plan to pay cash at the event to the TiW card owner in our table of 10. Thank you very much for coordinating this event! Looking forward to my first time there.
> 
> 
> PS. This is a Prairie theme show right? Or is it more Western than prairie? Dressing in theme could be a lot of fun. Or maybe group bandanas....



I think Prairie is the right theme - or Frontier .... so not really Western that is heavy on the Cowboys and shootouts and stuff.  So think more Davey Crockett than Billy the Kid

wdwinfo (a.k.a., here, the DIS) describes it as "fun, rollicking, Western-themed vaudeville dinner show" so what do I know


----------



## TheMaxRebo

k8Davies said:


> To my 7th August Breakfast people
> 
> @TheMaxRebo @SG131 and @Malia78
> 
> The Plaza is no longer doing breakfast -  I am hoping that they might introduce it and if they do I'll be on it like a car bonnet...
> 
> Had a look at other venue and I've managed to get a booking at "The Wave" at 10am (I've never eaten there but the guys last review was okay) also you can either have the buffet or order off menu.
> 
> Happy to change it for somewhere else if anyone has other suggestions - I did try BOG but the reservation were very early.



definitely a bummer but hopefully they extend it (breakfast at the Plaza).   We could just meet up for quick service - either at the Main St bakery or Sleepy Hallow has some good stuff (looking at you waffle with nutella and fruit!)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dkrauss said:


> Hey folks, my wife got our assignments for our volunteer day at GKTW.  We're doing a full day on August 5th.  Not sure how many in the group are around that day but even if your not but want to volunteer here's the link to sign up:
> 
> https://www.gktw.org/volunteer/
> 
> If you are volunteering on August 5th let me know (is that ok @MaxRebo) and maybe we can coordinate
> 
> Doug




I updated the post on page one to indicate you are set for August 5th and to contact you if others are interested in joining on that date

Just a reminder, here are those that expressed interest in volunteering (though I know already the 5th doesn't work for everyone):

- @dkrauss 
- @SG131 
- @hertamaniac 
- @disneysteve 
- @rchristiansen 
- @poohj80
- @NWasikWare and sister


----------



## SG131

So, I am changing my dates.  I will now be going from Aug 6-15, still at pop.  A friend decided she was going to take a trip this August too so I switched dates around to overlap with her trip a bit.


k8Davies said:


> To my 7th August Breakfast people
> 
> @TheMaxRebo @SG131 and @Malia78
> 
> The Plaza is no longer doing breakfast -  I am hoping that they might introduce it and if they do I'll be on it like a car bonnet...
> 
> Had a look at other venue and I've managed to get a booking at "The Wave" at 10am (I've never eaten there but the guys last review was okay) also you can either have the buffet or order off menu.
> 
> Happy to change it for somewhere else if anyone has other suggestions - I did try BOG but the reservation were very early.


That stinks about the Plaza.  It got such good reviews I'm surprised they stopped it already.  Whatever you guys decide is fine with me.


----------



## Malia78

TheMaxRebo said:


> Sleepy Hallow has some good stuff (looking at you waffle with nutella and fruit!)



So true...


----------



## wariokartel

@TheMaxRebo could you add me and my wife to the liat as staying at AKL 8/8-8/11.

Interested in:
DVC Moonlight Magic (we are not dvc members)
Pre-party meeting (no lounge preference).


----------



## Ravens girl

afan said:


> Thank you!  I'd thought yesterday was the 2nd and was going to message you today.  I'm glad you were on top of it
> 
> The consensus was that Thursday was what worked best for everyone.  I didn't realize it was EMH, that actually kind of works I think.  Could hit Soarin as a group and then breakfast?



Soaring and breakfast sounds good.


----------



## Ravens girl

TheMaxRebo said:


> ***** Hoop Dee Doo Event update ******​
> Hi All,
> 
> So thanks to @PrncessA we have Hoop Dee Doo Booked for everyone!  (Thank you!!)
> 
> She was able to secure 25 seats in Category 1 and 10 in Category 2 via two bookings from people on the Dining Plan so those of us not using the dining plan can pay when we pick up the tickets
> 
> So we need to group ourselves into Cat 1 and Cat 2 (I know not ideal, but is what it is)
> 
> For those paying out of pocket, the costs will be:
> - Category 1: $72 gross, then $57.60 net after TiW
> - Category 2: $69 gross, then $55.20 net after TiW
> 
> 
> Here is the list .... Please let me know if you have a preference for which category, please let me know ... I know that @gberg and @Kathleen Glasgow indicated ok with either
> 
> In and paying OOP:
> 1 @TheMaxRebo
> 2 TheMaxRebo's wife
> 3 TheMaxRebo's Friend Erin
> 4 TheMaxRebo's Friend Erin's Mom
> 5 TheMaxRebo's Friend Jason
> 6 TheMaxRebo's Friend Liz
> 7 @SG131
> 8 @dina444444
> 9 @wnwardii
> 10 @AMusicLifeForMe
> 11 AMusicLifeForMe's Dad
> 12 @k8Davies
> 13 @Vernon Wolfe
> 14 @Ravens girl
> 15 @skittles67
> 16 Skittles67's guest
> 17 @Maytulip32
> 18 Maytulip32's husband
> 19 @wiihoo888
> 20 wiihoo888's husband
> 21 @poohj80
> 22 poohj80"s guest
> 23 @Tiggerette
> 24 @gberg
> 25 @WorldExplorer
> 26 @PolkaDotPanda
> 27 PolkaDotPanda's husband
> 28 @1Grumpy9
> 29 @Kathleen Glasgow
> 
> 
> In and Using DDP:
> 30 @PrncessA
> 31 PrncessA's guest 1
> 32 PrncessA's guest 2
> 33 PrncessA's guest 3
> 34 PrncessA's guest 4
> 35 PrncessA's guest 5
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> ***** Hoop Dee Doo Event update ******​



I would prefer cat 1. By then I’ll have TiW as well if that’s helpful.


----------



## SG131

I was trying to get an Ohana reservation for my friend on Aug 9th and was shocked by the availability.  And everyone here was saying they had such good success with reservations.  So I was curious and just decided to put in August 1st cause that's less than 180 days away.  I could get an 8:35 am PPO Breakfast at Be Our Guest! Or any other time after that.  I can't believe how open dining availability is!  I could even get a CRT if I wanted that day! Last time we went in August in 2017 reservations were much harder so I'm really surprised.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wariokartel said:


> @TheMaxRebo could you add me and my wife to the liat as staying at AKL 8/8-8/11.
> 
> Interested in:
> DVC Moonlight Magic (we are not dvc members)
> Pre-party meeting (no lounge preference).



got it!


----------



## k8Davies

TheMaxRebo said:


> We could just meet up for quick service - either at the Main St bakery or Sleepy Hallow has some good stuff (looking at you waffle with nutella and fruit



I’m happy with sleepy hollow as I’ve always fancy that Nutella waffles, we could say around 10am and as it’s quick service it won’t be too bad if someone running a smidging late. 

I will still keep an eye out just in case they start up breakfast again and I’ll book it ASAP


----------



## TheMaxRebo

k8Davies said:


> I’m happy with sleepy hollow as I’ve always fancy that Nutella waffles, we could say around 10am and as it’s quick service it won’t be too bad if someone running a smidging late.
> 
> I will still keep an eye out just in case they start up breakfast again and I’ll book it ASAP



sounds like a plan!


----------



## troy63

@TheMaxRebo, Please add me and my son to list staying at POFQ 8/6-8/14.

We are interested in the Pre-Party meet-up, Miniature Golf Tournament, Illuminations Viewing and the Moonlight Magic (if someone would be willing to let us be their guest).


----------



## PolkaDotPanda

TheMaxRebo said:


> ***** Hoop Dee Doo Event update ******​
> Hi All,
> 
> So thanks to @PrncessA we have Hoop Dee Doo Booked for everyone!  (Thank you!!)
> 
> She was able to secure 25 seats in Category 1 and 10 in Category 2 via two bookings from people on the Dining Plan so those of us not using the dining plan can pay when we pick up the tickets
> 
> So we need to group ourselves into Cat 1 and Cat 2 (I know not ideal, but is what it is)
> 
> For those paying out of pocket, the costs will be:
> - Category 1: $72 gross, then $57.60 net after TiW
> - Category 2: $69 gross, then $55.20 net after TiW
> 
> 
> Here is the list .... Please let me know if you have a preference for which category, please let me know ... I know that @gberg and @Kathleen Glasgow indicated ok with either
> 
> In and paying OOP:
> 1 @TheMaxRebo
> 2 TheMaxRebo's wife
> 3 TheMaxRebo's Friend Erin
> 4 TheMaxRebo's Friend Erin's Mom
> 5 TheMaxRebo's Friend Jason
> 6 TheMaxRebo's Friend Liz
> 7 @SG131
> 8 @dina444444
> 9 @wnwardii
> 10 @AMusicLifeForMe
> 11 AMusicLifeForMe's Dad
> 12 @k8Davies
> 13 @Vernon Wolfe
> 14 @Ravens girl
> 15 @skittles67
> 16 Skittles67's guest
> 17 @Maytulip32
> 18 Maytulip32's husband
> 19 @wiihoo888
> 20 wiihoo888's husband
> 21 @poohj80
> 22 poohj80"s guest
> 23 @Tiggerette
> 24 @gberg
> 25 @WorldExplorer
> 26 @PolkaDotPanda
> 27 PolkaDotPanda's husband
> 28 @1Grumpy9
> 29 @Kathleen Glasgow
> 
> 
> In and Using DDP:
> 30 @PrncessA
> 31 PrncessA's guest 1
> 32 PrncessA's guest 2
> 33 PrncessA's guest 3
> 34 PrncessA's guest 4
> 35 PrncessA's guest 5
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> ***** Hoop Dee Doo Event update ******​



We’d prefer category 1 if possible. Thanks!


----------



## wiihoo888

Has anyone else tried to good the Rose and Crown Illuminations package during our stay? I haven’t been able to get anything to come up. I spoke with a cast member for assistance, and she couldn’t tell whether it was all booked up or just not open yet either. My Disney-not-so-Magical-Experience lol!! Anyone have any luck with this?


----------



## disneysteve

SG131 said:


> I was trying to get an Ohana reservation for my friend on Aug 9th and was shocked by the availability.  And everyone here was saying they had such good success with reservations.  So I was curious and just decided to put in August 1st cause that's less than 180 days away.  I could get an 8:35 am PPO Breakfast at Be Our Guest! Or any other time after that.  I can't believe how open dining availability is!  I could even get a CRT if I wanted that day! Last time we went in August in 2017 reservations were much harder so I'm really surprised.


They’ve talked on the show numerous times about how summer is no longer the busy season it used to be. Disney has been offering a lot more discounts as a result.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wiihoo888 said:


> Has anyone else tried to good the Rose and Crown Illuminations package during our stay? I haven’t been able to get anything to come up. I spoke with a cast member for assistance, and she couldn’t tell whether it was all booked up or just not open yet either. My Disney-not-so-Magical-Experience lol!! Anyone have any luck with this?



I just checked on line and most dates had it available - were you looking for a larger party size?  (i was only checking for a party of 2)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

troy63 said:


> @TheMaxRebo, Please add me and my son to list staying at POFQ 8/6-8/14.
> 
> We are interested in the Pre-Party meet-up, Miniature Golf Tournament, Illuminations Viewing and the Moonlight Magic (if someone would be willing to let us be their guest).



got it!  and


----------



## wiihoo888

TheMaxRebo said:


> I just checked on line and most dates had it available - were you looking for a larger party size?  (i was only checking for a party of 2)


It’s really strange. It shows availability, but when I go to book it gives me an error. Sometimes it says it’s already booked up, and sometimes it says it just can’t be reserved right now. We’re only trying for a party of two so who knows. Probably just gremlins in the system this morning. Thanks for trying to check it out on your end


----------



## SG131

wiihoo888 said:


> It’s really strange. It shows availability, but when I go to book it gives me an error. Sometimes it says it’s already booked up, and sometimes it says it just can’t be reserved right now. We’re only trying for a party of two so who knows. Probably just gremlins in the system this morning. Thanks for trying to check it out on your end


Dining does not appear to be working right today....shocking....


----------



## Ron from Michigan

I'm wondering when we might be able to have the Illuminations viewing. I don't know where we could fit it in. Any ideas from anyone? I would love to help set this up.

TheMaxRebo please change are resort to Poly/OKW. We will be arriving on the 4th -12. Thanks Ron


----------



## wiihoo888

wiihoo888 said:


> It’s really strange. It shows availability, but when I go to book it gives me an error. Sometimes it says it’s already booked up, and sometimes it says it just can’t be reserved right now. We’re only trying for a party of two so who knows. Probably just gremlins in the system this morning. Thanks for trying to check it out on your end





TheMaxRebo said:


> I just checked on line and most dates had it available - were you looking for a larger party size?  (i was only checking for a party of 2)


It finally let me book it....YAY!! Got a table on the night of 8/11. Figured it would be a great way to end our trip after the party and (hopefully) podcast


----------



## kuzco-like

Phil...I'm late to the boards. I'm staying at POP for however long Kevin and John got them set aside. But I'm also looking at adding something on for the weekend before the event begins.


----------



## travelinjenn

I figured 160 days out would be a good time to add locations, and thoughts of our group interests for the week.
Wife Jenn, Daughter Sophie(17) Husband Joe. Staying at Boardwalk 8-7/8/9, Contemporary 8-10/11 
Interested in teen meet n greet.  Pub crawls around the world/monorail line, Pre party meet, Bar Lounge, Disney Spring meet up, Illuminations, Trivia contest. And Wine in Italy of some form for a Viking Cruise reunion.


----------



## ob1thx1138

Hello my wife (Trish) and I (Jon) are coming from the Memphis TN area for the event and Party. This is our first Dis Event. We will be staying at the Contemporary 8/7-8/11. This is her first time staying at this resort and my first time since the 80's as a kid with my parents.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Ron from Michigan said:


> I'm wondering when we might be able to have the Illuminations viewing. I don't know where we could fit it in. Any ideas from anyone? I would love to help set this up.
> 
> TheMaxRebo please change are resort to Poly/OKW. We will be arriving on the 4th -12. Thanks Ron



Got your change in

Evenings are starting to fill up ... honestly, I would just pick a day that you think would work well for you and then we put that out there and see if it works well for others.  I know we have a big group doing Hoop Dee Doo on Friday, so maybe target Wed or Thurs?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

travelinjenn said:


> I figured 160 days out would be a good time to add locations, and thoughts of our group interests for the week.
> Wife Jenn, Daughter Sophie(17) Husband Joe. Staying at Boardwalk 8-7/8/9, Contemporary 8-10/11
> Interested in teen meet n greet.  Pub crawls around the world/monorail line, Pre party meet, Bar Lounge, Disney Spring meet up, Illuminations, Trivia contest. And Wine in Italy of some form for a Viking Cruise reunion.



Got it!  Definitely need to figure out when the Italy Cruise reunion meet will be - evenings are filling up but we can pick some afternoon for drink/lunch/etc to meet at Italy in EPCOT!!!




ob1thx1138 said:


> Hello my wife (Trish) and I (Jon) are coming from the Memphis TN area for the event and Party. This is our first Dis Event. We will be staying at the Contemporary 8/7-8/11. This is her first time staying at this resort and my first time since the 80's as a kid with my parents.



Got it! - Very Cool - somethings special about staying at the Contemporary for your first time


----------



## MaryKatesMom

travelinjenn said:


> I figured 160 days out would be a good time to add locations, and thoughts of our group interests for the week.
> Wife Jenn, Daughter Sophie(17) Husband Joe. Staying at Boardwalk 8-7/8/9, Contemporary 8-10/11
> Interested in teen meet n greet.  Pub crawls around the world/monorail line, Pre party meet, Bar Lounge, Disney Spring meet up, Illuminations, Trivia contest. And Wine in Italy of some form for a Viking Cruise reunion.





TheMaxRebo said:


> Got it!  Definitely need to figure out when the Italy Cruise reunion meet will be - evenings are filling up but we can pick some afternoon for drink/lunch/etc to meet at Italy in EPCOT!!!



Same here!  Does Thursday or Friday afternoon work for either of you?  Tutto Gusto Wine Cellar?


----------



## Ron from Michigan

TheMaxRebo said:


> Got your change in
> 
> Evenings are starting to fill up ... honestly, I would just pick a day that you think would work well for you and then we put that out there and see if it works well for others.  I know we have a big group doing Hoop Dee Doo on Friday, so maybe target Wed or Thurs?



Wed would be best. Thur is the DVC party.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MaryKatesMom said:


> Same here!  Does Thursday or Friday afternoon work for either of you?  Tutto Gusto Wine Cellar?



Both those days/times work for us .... I can mention it on the Facebook thread to see what people would prefer .... or we could sort of hold both until the DIS team announced news their events and then fit around them


----------



## ChimneyJim

Had been debating adding a couple days at Universal or doing a Busch/Sea World combo but extra cost, especially staying at Universal was prohibitive.  Decided to add two days to our stay but keep our tickets the same.  This now gives us 2 additional days to just chill and enjoy the resorts and DS.  We always burn out so hopefully this will help.  We are also changing our touring style from rope drop to late afternoon thru to close.  Should help for the party with kids.  So now we are staying 8/4-8/11


----------



## disneyholic family

Ron from Michigan said:


> I'm wondering when we might be able to have the Illuminations viewing. I don't know where we could fit it in. Any ideas from anyone? I would love to help set this up.
> 
> TheMaxRebo please change are resort to Poly/OKW. We will be arriving on the 4th -12. Thanks Ron



are you staying DVC at poly?  did you switch at 7 months?
the studios there look AMAZING!!!

.


----------



## disneyholic family

i don't recall if i shared our ADR list....
it's kind of amusing in the sense that i thought that since it's just chani and me, we wouldn't go all out with ADRs..
but of course, once i get into planning mode, i seem to go a bit nuts..

so here's our list - none of it is set in stone, as i can always cancel, but these are the ones we have...
- Beaches and Cream
- Plaza Restaurant
- San Angel Inn
- Sci Fi
- Mama Melrose Fantasmic lunch package (first time eating there)
- Festival of the Lion King Tier 1 dining package, which includes a meal at Tiffins (first time doing this package and first time at Tiffins)
- Bon Voyage Breakfast (first time doing this breakfast and first time in that restaurant)
- Kona Cafe Breakfast (first time at Kona)

i also booked the following tours/events (all new to us - never have done these):
- the Rhino tour at animal kingdom (august 4th)
- the taste of the MK VIP tour (august 5th)
- early morning magic fantasyland (august 13th)

.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ChimneyJim said:


> Had been debating adding a couple days at Universal or doing a Busch/Sea World combo but extra cost, especially staying at Universal was prohibitive.  Decided to add two days to our stay but keep our tickets the same.  This now gives us 2 additional days to just chill and enjoy the resorts and DS.  We always burn out so hopefully this will help.  We are also changing our touring style from rope drop to late afternoon thru to close.  Should help for the party with kids.  So now we are staying 8/4-8/11



I think you will really like having some “down time” backed in - especially with the heat of August and if/when the team announces the official events it will give you a bit more flexibility to make some of those


----------



## wiihoo888

Here’s our ADR stuff so far:

8/6 Storybook Dining dinner
8/7 Whispering Canyon breakfast
(Checking in for official event and then MK day
8/7 Be Our Guest dinner
8/8 Garden Grill breakfast
8/9 Hoop Dee Doo with group (have the TIW to get discount for 10 of us
8/10 Homecoming brunch then BIG nap before Pandora stuff
8/11 Rose and Crown Illuminations package for our last night

All tentative for now, until the official event plans get released. So excited both for the event and to meet all of you!!!


----------



## disneyholic family

wiihoo888 said:


> Here’s our ADR stuff so far:
> 
> 8/6 Storybook Dining dinner
> 8/7 Whispering Canyon breakfast
> (Checking in for official event and then MK day
> 8/7 Be Our Guest dinner
> 8/8 Garden Grill breakfast
> 8/9 Hoop Dee Doo with group (have the TIW to get discount for 10 of us
> 8/10 Homecoming brunch then BIG nap before Pandora stuff
> 8/11 Rose and Crown Illuminations package for our last night
> 
> All tentative for now, until the official event plans get released. So excited both for the event and to meet all of you!!!




ours are tentative, depending on official and unofficial events....though i'm pretty sure the 3 tours will stay as is, since it's before most people are arriving...
it would be great if other dissers were on the tours...

.


----------



## wiihoo888

I definitely want to do at least one tour. I was waiting for the official events to be released to see if I could get in one of those. I hope I’m not being too crazy for waiting. 

Reminds me of a kinda funny story from yesterday. I told my husband that I would really like to do the encounter with Rhinos. He somehow heard it as an encounter with Ryno. Pretty sure Disney doesn’t offer that as a tour package....although it may come up as a GKTW auction item. An Encounter with Ryno, located in his native habitat...a pub somewhere in the World. LOL!!!


----------



## disneyholic family

wiihoo888 said:


> I definitely want to do at least one tour. I was waiting for the official events to be released to see if I could get in one of those. I hope I’m not being too crazy for waiting.
> 
> Reminds me of a kinda funny story from yesterday. I told my husband that I would really like to do the encounter with Rhinos. He somehow heard it as an encounter with Ryno. Pretty sure Disney doesn’t offer that as a tour package....although it may come up as a GKTW auction item. An Encounter with Ryno, located in his native habitat...a pub somewhere in the World. LOL!!!



that's so funny....and that would be a great auction item that i'm sure people would fight for!!

.


----------



## travelinjenn

We will be in Epcot Wed and Friday. Of course adjustments can be made. With booking dinning reservations, figuring where and when is starting to become important.   For those who has the Viking messenger group still available. I left a message there as well on the cruise meet and greet.


----------



## Kathleen Glasgow

As a solo traveler, I feel like I can't schedule any ADRs because I'm waiting to see what everyone else is doing. I guess it's ok, since even for my other trip in May, finding reservations for 1 person is super easy.


----------



## dkrauss

Since we're sharing , here's our ADR list for the week:

Aug 5th - Paddlefish - dinner
Aug 6th - Spice Road Table - Dinner (1st time)
Aug 7th - The Plaza - Lunch (1st time)
Aug 8th - Mama Melrose - Dinner (1st time)
Aug 9th - Narcoosee's - Dinner (1st time)
Aug 10th - Tusker House - Breakfast (1000th time )
Aug 11th - Story Book Dining at WL - Dinner (1st time)

We like to mix it up on each visit, for this trip that is an understatement.  Obviously there are some risks...…..The Plaza and Mama Melrose do not often get stellar reviews but we're willing to try anything once .  There are 2 highlights on our list, the first is Narcoosee's.  My wife loves seafood and the menu here is her dream, plus the opportunity for a different view of the Happily Ever After fireworks is cool.  Second, is the Story Book Dining experience at Wilderness Lodge.  The menu looks quite good but the real deal here is an opportunity to get a photo with Dopey...….just Dopey!  I know characters can change but fingers crossed .

We will be rocking the dining plan and doing a couple OOP's.  I was able to get free dining with the upgrade to the Regular DDP.  Will we save......ehhh….probably not given our selections, but the fact that I don't have to worry about dropping 2+bills at Narcoosee's makes it worth it in my mind.

Also notice most of our meals are dinners so as to leave open time for events during the day 

Doug


----------



## dina444444

disneyholic family said:


> ours are tentative, depending on official and unofficial events....though i'm pretty sure the 3 tours will stay as is, since it's before most people are arriving...
> it would be great if other dissers were on the tours...
> 
> .


I’m thinking about booking the rhino, if I do it will be for the 12th.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dkrauss said:


> Since we're sharing , here's our ADR list for the week:
> 
> Aug 5th - Paddlefish - dinner
> Aug 6th - Spice Road Table - Dinner (1st time)
> Aug 7th - The Plaza - Lunch (1st time)
> Aug 8th - Mama Melrose - Dinner (1st time)
> Aug 9th - Narcoosee's - Dinner (1st time)
> Aug 10th - Tusker House - Breakfast (1000th time )
> Aug 11th - Story Book Dining at WL - Dinner (1st time)
> 
> We like to mix it up on each visit, for this trip that is an understatement.  Obviously there are some risks...…..The Plaza and Mama Melrose do not often get stellar reviews but we're willing to try anything once .  There are 2 highlights on our list, the first is Narcoosee's.  My wife loves seafood and the menu here is her dream, plus the opportunity for a different view of the Happily Ever After fireworks is cool.  Second, is the Story Book Dining experience at Wilderness Lodge.  The menu looks quite good but the real deal here is an opportunity to get a photo with Dopey...….just Dopey!  I know characters can change but fingers crossed .
> 
> We will be rocking the dining plan and doing a couple OOP's.  I was able to get free dining with the upgrade to the Regular DDP.  Will we save......ehhh….probably not given our selections, but the fact that I don't have to worry about dropping 2+bills at Narcoosee's makes it worth it in my mind.
> 
> Also notice most of our meals are dinners so as to leave open time for events during the day
> 
> Doug




Looks like a good schedule - I haven't done Mama Melrose but I know some people who love it, and always get the steak there

Spice Road Table is one of our favorites and one I consider a "hidden gem" - especially if you can time it to watch Illuminatoins there.  They have this really good chocolate pyramid dessert and eating that with a glass of wine while watching Illuminations was a highlight of one of our past trips


----------



## dkrauss

TheMaxRebo said:


> Looks like a good schedule - I haven't done Mama Melrose but I know some people who love it, and always get the steak there
> 
> Spice Road Table is one of our favorites and one I consider a "hidden gem" - especially if you can time it to watch Illuminatoins there.  They have this really good chocolate pyramid dessert and eating that with a glass of wine while watching Illuminations was a highlight of one of our past trips


We're excited about Spice Road Table too...….heard many good things...thanks for the "thumbs up".  As for Mama Melrose....I'm hoping for something other than steak.  You see I'm not a real seafood guy (born and bred on the Jersey shore too )  There are at least 2 maybe 3 meals in that group that I'm looking at red meat for my meal...…...was hoping to change it up at least once 

We'll see 

Doug


----------



## disneyholic family

dkrauss said:


> Since we're sharing , here's our ADR list for the week:
> 
> Aug 5th - Paddlefish - dinner
> Aug 6th - Spice Road Table - Dinner (1st time)
> Aug 7th - The Plaza - Lunch (1st time)
> Aug 8th - Mama Melrose - Dinner (1st time)
> Aug 9th - Narcoosee's - Dinner (1st time)
> Aug 10th - Tusker House - Breakfast (1000th time )
> Aug 11th - Story Book Dining at WL - Dinner (1st time)
> 
> We like to mix it up on each visit, for this trip that is an understatement.  Obviously there are some risks...…..The Plaza and Mama Melrose do not often get stellar reviews but we're willing to try anything once .  There are 2 highlights on our list, the first is Narcoosee's.  My wife loves seafood and the menu here is her dream, plus the opportunity for a different view of the Happily Ever After fireworks is cool.  Second, is the Story Book Dining experience at Wilderness Lodge.  The menu looks quite good but the real deal here is an opportunity to get a photo with Dopey...….just Dopey!  I know characters can change but fingers crossed .
> 
> We will be rocking the dining plan and doing a couple OOP's.  I was able to get free dining with the upgrade to the Regular DDP.  Will we save......ehhh….probably not given our selections, but the fact that I don't have to worry about dropping 2+bills at Narcoosee's makes it worth it in my mind.
> 
> Also notice most of our meals are dinners so as to leave open time for events during the day
> 
> Doug




the plaza is a good one to do out of pocket.
for me, the plaza means the all you can drink milk shake (how do you spell 'died and gone to heaven'?)

.


----------



## disneyholic family

dina444444 said:


> I’m thinking about booking the rhino, if I do it will be for the 12th.



it sounds like fun to me and it's only an hour, so it won't take too much of our time.

there are so many things we want to do, but so little time!!! 


.


----------



## dkrauss

disneyholic family said:


> the plaza is a good one to do out of pocket.
> for me, the plaza means the all you can drink milk shake (how do you spell 'died and gone to heaven'?).


OOP is "exactly" the plan here …..which covers the 2 credits used for Narcoosee's.

Doug


----------



## disneyholic family

dkrauss said:


> OOP is "exactly" the plan here …..which covers the 2 credits used for Narcoosee's.
> 
> Doug




good plan....when the 8 of us ate there in august 2017, everyone ordered either a burger, veggie burger, or a tuna sandwich...
we're not talking gourmet, but what they make is very tasty...
and the milk shakes are to die for..
but it's a cheap date, so definitely best to use the credit on something pricier....

.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

**** Hoop Dee Doo Update ****​
Thanks to all who have responded in regards to what Category Seating they prefer.  Most people wanted Category 1 and that has filled up.  Given that, and the fact that I think some of the people said they would beok with either also would prefer Category 1 I did look into if there is any other Category 1 seating and there is, but smaller groups.  I found, for example, a table of 6.  *Would those in Category 2 prefer to stay there as one larger group or see about making smaller tables in Category 1?*

Here is the list as it stands:

Category 1 (max 25 spots)
1. @PrncessA
2. PrncessA's guest 1
3. PrncessA's guest 2
4. PrncessA's guest 3
5. PrncessA's guest 4
6. PrncessA's guest 5
7. TheMaxRebo's Friend Erin
8. TheMaxRebo's Friend Erin's Mom
9. @dina444444
10. @wnwardii
11. @skittles67
12. skittles67's friend
13. @k8Davies
14. @Tiggerette
15. @Ravens girl
16. TheMaxRebo's Friend Jason
17. TheMaxRebo's Friend Liz
18. @TheMaxRebo
19. TheMaxRebo's wife
20. @PolkaDotPanda
21. PolkaDotPanda's husband
22. @wiihoo888
23. wiihoo888's husband
24. @AMusicLifeForMe
25. AMusicLifeForMe's Dad


Category 2 (max 10 spots)
1. @gberg
2. @Kathleen Glasgow
3. @SG131
4. @Vernon Wolfe
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


No response yet from:
- @Maytulip32 (2 spots)
- @poohj80 (2 spots)
- @WorldExplorer
- @1Grumpy9

Thanks!

**** end Hoop Dee Doo Update ****​


----------



## wiihoo888

disneyholic family said:


> good plan....when the 8 of us ate there in august 2017, everyone ordered either a burger, veggie burger, or a tuna sandwich...
> we're not talking gourmet, but what they make is very tasty...
> and the milk shakes are to die for..
> but it's a cheap date, so definitely best to use the credit on something pricier....
> 
> .


Ate there several years back with the family. Was scared to, because of reviews we had heard, but we were super hungry and were able to walk up without a reservation. We ended up loving it!  Nothing fancy, but they offered a really decent version of what you would expect in a corner soda shop.


----------



## wiihoo888

TheMaxRebo said:


> **** Hoop Dee Doo Update ****​
> Thanks to all who have responded in regards to what Category Seating they prefer.  Most people wanted Category 1 and that has filled up.  Given that, and the fact that I think some of the people said they would beok with either also would prefer Category 1 I did look into if there is any other Category 1 seating and there is, but smaller groups.  I found, for example, a table of 6.  *Would those in Category 2 prefer to stay there as one larger group or see about making smaller tables in Category 2?*
> 
> Here is the list as it stands:
> 
> Category 1 (max 25 spots)
> 1. @PrncessA
> 2. PrncessA's guest 1
> 3. PrncessA's guest 2
> 4. PrncessA's guest 3
> 5. PrncessA's guest 4
> 6. PrncessA's guest 5
> 7. TheMaxRebo's Friend Erin
> 8. TheMaxRebo's Friend Erin's Mom
> 9. @dina444444
> 10. @wnwardii
> 11. @skittles67
> 12. skittles67's friend
> 13. @k8Davies
> 14. @Tiggerette
> 15. @Ravens girl
> 16. TheMaxRebo's Friend Jaso
> 17. TheMaxRebo's Friend Liz
> 18. @TheMaxRebo
> 19. TheMaxRebo's wife
> 20. @PolkaDotPanda
> 21. PolkaDotPanda's husband
> 22. @wiihoo888
> 23. wiihoo888's husband
> 24. @AMusicLifeForMe
> 25. AMusicLifeForMe's Dad
> 
> 
> Category 2 (max 10 spots)
> 1. @gberg
> 2. @Kathleen Glasgow
> 3. @SG131
> 4. @Vernon Wolfe
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> 
> No response yet from:
> - @Maytulip32 (2 spots)
> - @poohj80 (2 spots)
> - @WorldExplorer
> - @1Grumpy9
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> **** end Hoop Dee Doo Update ****​


Just checking...did you mean to say smaller tables in category 1 as the alternative option? Pretty sure you did.....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wiihoo888 said:


> Just checking...did you mean to say smaller tables in category 1 as the alternative option? Pretty sure you did.....



I did - good catch!  (I've updated the post)


----------



## Kathleen Glasgow

TheMaxRebo said:


> **** Hoop Dee Doo Update ****​
> Thanks to all who have responded in regards to what Category Seating they prefer.  Most people wanted Category 1 and that has filled up.  Given that, and the fact that I think some of the people said they would beok with either also would prefer Category 1 I did look into if there is any other Category 1 seating and there is, but smaller groups.  I found, for example, a table of 6.  *Would those in Category 2 prefer to stay there as one larger group or see about making smaller tables in Category 1?*
> 
> 
> 
> Category 2 (max 10 spots)
> 1. @gberg
> 2. @Kathleen Glasgow
> 3. @SG131
> 4. @Vernon Wolfe
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> 
> 
> **** end Hoop Dee Doo Update ****​




Again I'm not picky. I'll go with the crowd consensus.


----------



## Dennis McEwen

I'm interested in the DVC Moonlight Magic event, if there is room. I am not a DVC member.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

***** Tour Update / Thought *****​
Circling back to those interested in doing a tour ....

It seems like there is a lot of variety of which tours and when that people are interested in, so my proposal would be that rather than try to get one big group to any one tour, people just book the ones they want and then share that in this thread and I can update the first post with what people have booked and then if people want to try and book for the same tour/time to join others, then they can, just more on their own.

Does that work?

To start this off, I haven't booked it yet but I am thinking of doing the Marceline to Magic Kingdom tour for Friday, August 9th

Thanks

* **** End Tour Update / Thought *****​


----------



## skittles67

wiihoo888 said:


> I definitely want to do at least one tour. I was waiting for the official events to be released to see if I could get in one of those. I hope I’m not being too crazy for waiting.
> 
> Reminds me of a kinda funny story from yesterday. I told my husband that I would really like to do the encounter with Rhinos. He somehow heard it as an encounter with Ryno. Pretty sure Disney doesn’t offer that as a tour package....although it may come up as a GKTW auction item. An Encounter with Ryno, located in his native habitat...a pub somewhere in the World. LOL!!!


Encounter with Ryno Sign me up!


----------



## disneyholic family

TheMaxRebo said:


> ***** Tour Update / Thought *****​
> Circling back to those interested in doing a tour ....
> 
> It seems like there is a lot of variety of which tours and when that people are interested in, so my proposal would be that rather than try to get one big group to any one tour, people just book the ones they want and then share that in this thread and I can update the first post with what people have booked and then if people want to try and book for the same tour/time to join others, then they can, just more on their own.
> 
> Does that work?
> 
> To start this off, I haven't booked it yet but I am thinking of doing the Marceline to Magic Kingdom tour for Friday, August 9th
> 
> Thanks
> 
> * **** End Tour Update / Thought *****​



that's a great idea!!!

you can add our two tours to the list - though i'm not sure if anyone will be at  WDW on the days we're doing the tours..
but if anyone is, we'd love to do the tours with other dissers!!

so the two we have reserved:
- Up close with Rhinos at animal kingdom --  on august 4th at 11:00 AM - it's only an hour long

- taste of the MK VIP tour -- august 5th at 9 AM -  3 hours

.


----------



## ChimneyJim

disneyholic family said:


> that's a great idea!!!
> 
> you can add our two tours to the list - though i'm not sure if anyone will be at  WDW on the days we're doing the tours..
> but if anyone is, we'd love to do the tours with other dissers!!
> 
> so the two we have reserved:
> - Up close with Rhinos at animal kingdom --  on august 4th at 11:00 AM - it's only an hour long
> 
> - taste of the MK VIP tour -- august 5th at 9 AM -  3 hours
> 
> .


LOL. We’ll see you there for Rhinos tour! We’re hitting this then heading to Epcot.


----------



## disneyholic family

ChimneyJim said:


> LOL. We’ll see you there for Rhinos tour! We’re hitting this then heading to Epcot.



great!!! see you there! 
we're planning on that day being an AK day..


----------



## ChimneyJim

disneyholic family said:


> great!!! see you there!
> we're planning on that day being an AK day..


This is our arrival day. We are planning on evening/night touring this trip so it works out to do this as we arrive. Fun!


----------



## disneyholic family

ChimneyJim said:


> This is our arrival day. We are planning on evening/night touring this trip so it works out to do this as we arrive. Fun!



since it's just chani and me, we'll probably take the park open to park close approach, with a long air conditioned sit down lunch in the middle...
we don't get to visit WDW very often since it takes so long to get to the US and costs so much to get there...
so when we finally do visit, we tend to want to do as much as possible...

.


----------



## disneyholic family

TheMaxRebo said:


> *Who is staying where/when?*
> 
> *All Stars Movies:*
> - @mcnealrkn - 8/6 - 8/13
> - @Michele&Jessica (Michele) - 8/3 - 8/13
> 
> 
> *Animal Kingdom Lodge (Kidani and Jambo House):*
> - @TheMaxRebo (Phil) and wife (Judi) - 8/11 - 8/13
> - @Nanb and sister - 8/8 - 8/12
> - @Gehrig1B (Gene) and wife (Becky) - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @isabellea with husband and 2 daughters (7 and 9) - but solo for the party) - 8/10 - 8/12
> - @3cmom and husband and son (10) - 8/8 - 8/12
> - @czechplz with 3 other adults - 8/5 - 8/13
> - @Maytulip32
> - @APiratesLifeForMe2 and husband and 2 friends - 8/8 - 8/11
> - @met19
> - @wariokartel and wife - 8/8 - 8/11
> 
> 
> *Art of Animation:*
> 
> 
> *Bay Lake Tower:*
> - @apurplebrat - 8/7 - 8/13 (split stay with Beach Club Villas)
> - @Carma3 with sister (@ewrtomco) and mother (Rose) - 8/6 -8/12
> - @dina444444 - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @disneyholic family (Beth) and daughter - 8/2 - 8/14
> @Mickeymouseisking (Chani) - 8/4 - 8/14
> - @poohj80 (PJ) - dates TBD
> - @Zatrina (split stay with Boardwalk Villas)
> - @TXMemaw and husband - 8/8 - ?
> 
> 
> *Beach Club & Beach Club Villas:*
> - @apurplebrat - 8/7 - 8/13 (split stay with Bay Lake Tower)
> - @AMusicLifeForMe and his Dad - 8/7 - 8/12
> - @sbenemerito (Shanda) husband (Alvin) and sons AJ (16) and Dylan (13) - 8/7 - 8/11
> 
> 
> *Boardwalk Inn & Villas:*
> - @bartleyosu (Crystal) at Villas - 8/5 -8/12 (for now, may switch to POP)
> - @auntfrannie at Inn - 8/6 - 8/13
> - @Zatrina (split stay with BLT)
> - @jennie622 at Villas - 8/7 - 12
> - @travelinjenn (Jenn) and Husband (Joe) and Daughter (Sophie 17) - 8/7-8/9
> 
> 
> *Caribbean Beach Resort:*
> - @k8Davies - 8/6 - 8/12
> 
> 
> *Contemporary:*
> - @Cousin Orville - 8/8 - 8/11
> - @Ladyfish77 and husband and son (23) - 8/10 - 8/11
> - @Aerin75 (Carrie) and Roomie - 88/ - 8/11
> - @Ravens girl - 8/6 - 8/12 (Kay-Marie)
> - @Braddy007 (Brad) and wife (Jamie) - 8/7 - 8/11
> - @travelinjenn (Jenn) and Husband (Joe) and Daughter (Sophie 17) - 8/10-8/11
> - @ob1thx1138 (Trish) and Husband (Jon) - 8/7 -8/11
> 
> 
> *Coronado:*
> - @ChimneyJim (Michael) and wife (Susana) and son (11) and daughter (10) - 8/6 - 8/11
> - @PrncessA with family and friends - 8/3 - 8/11
> - @cmarsh31 (Carly) with husband, and kids (DS 14 & DD 11) - 8/8 - 8/12
> 
> 
> *Grand Floridian:*
> 
> *Old Key West:*
> - @Ron from Michigan and wife (Tina) - split stay with Poly - 8/4 - 8/12
> 
> 
> *Polynesian:*
> - @Tiggerette - dates TBD
> - @Ron from Michigan and wife (Tina) - split stay with OKW - 8/4 - 8/12
> 
> 
> *Port Orleans FQ:*
> - @thiabelle (Cynthia) and her daughter (18) - 8/7 - 8/11
> - @wiihoo888 (Lori) and her Husband (Mike) - 8/7 - 8/11
> - @Bedsypoppins and husband - 8/9 - 8/11
> - @NWasikWare and sister Kate - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @troy63 and son - 8/6 - 8/14
> 
> 
> *Port Orleans Riverside:*
> - @Idaho Mouse - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @ReelRedHead - 8/2 - 8/15
> - @YesterDark and family (including 3 small kids and his mom) - 8/8 - 8/14
> 
> 
> *POP Century:*
> - @TheMaxRebo (Phil) and wife (Judi) - 8/6 - 8/11
> - @SG131 (solo) - 8/6 - 8-15
> - @wnwardii - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @afan - 8/7 - 8/12
> - @dkrauss (Doug) and wife (Donna) - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @Malia78 - 8/6 - 8/11
> - @gberg (Glen) - 8/3 - 8/11
> - @WorldExplorer - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @javaman - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @pSTANchio and wife (Grace) - 8/6 - 8/13
> - @Sylver - 8/5 - 8/13
> - @rchristiansen (Becky) and husband (Jeff) and daughter (16) - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @Kathleen Glasgow - 8/9 - 8/11
> - @PolkaDotPanda (Casey) and husband (Ryan) - 8/7 - 8/12
> - @Dennis McEwen - 8/7 - 8/12
> - @Vernon Wolfe - 8/6 - 8/11
> 
> 
> *Saratoga Springs:*
> - @CynthiaC925 - 8/7 - 8/12
> - @skittles67 (Prescilla) and her Husband (Tim) - 8/10 - 8/17
> 
> 
> *Shades of Green:*
> - @Ladyfish77 and husband and son (23) - 8/3 - 8/10
> - @115belladonna - 8/7 -8/12
> 
> 
> *Yact Club:*
> - @MaryKatesMom (Beth) and her husband (Dave) - 8/8 - 8/11
> 
> 
> *Wilderness Lodge/Copper Creek:*
> 
> 
> *Off Property:*
> - @Enorto1 and her mom - 8/6 - 8/13 (Wyndham Bonnet Creek)
> - @disneysteve and wife and daughter (23) - 8/6-8/16 (Windsor Palms)
> - @datadoc_5 and wife - moving to area in December
> - @NeuroCindy
> - @1Grumpy9 - 8/8 - 8/12 or 8/13
> - @Kathleen Glasgow - 8/6 - 8/9
> 
> 
> *TBD:*
> - @Maytulip32 and her husband
> - @PamNC - 8/7 - 8/12
> 
> 
> *Car Pool Information:
> 
> Potential drivers:*
> @dina444444 @wnwardii @AMusicLifeForMe @NeuroCindy @Vernon Wolfe @Aerin75 @thiabelle




i just noticed a typo in how chani and i are listed for bay lake tower..
she and i are both arriving on 8/2 and leaving on 8/14....
she's listed separately as arriving two days later...

she's MickeyMouseisKing....so both disneyholic family and MickeyMouseIsKing are arriving on 8/2 and leaving 8/14

.
.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneyholic family said:


> i just noticed a typo in how chani and i are listed for bay lake tower..
> she and i are both arriving on 8/2 and leaving on 8/14....
> she's listed separately as arriving two days later...
> 
> she's MickeyMouseisKing....so both disneyholic family and MickeyMouseIsKing are arriving on 8/2 and leaving 8/14
> 
> .
> .



thanks for letting me know (and thanks for wording it as a "typo" not where "I done messed up"  ) ... should be fixed now


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Well, since others posted their ADRs, finished mine this morning so thought I would share

- Flying Fish dinner - Tuesday, August 6th (our arrival day) ... new to us since they did the renovation
- Jiko - Sunday, August 11th (day we switch resorts to AKL) ... new to us
- Rose and Crown: Illuminations dining package - Monday, August 12th (our last night) ... saying goodbye to Illuminations

Also are doing Hoop Dee Doo with this group on Friday and a friend invited us to join them for 'Ohana Saturday afternoon 

so not many ADRs for us but some new things so should be good!


----------



## PamNC

NWasikWare said:


> Ok, update for my sis and I. We are also interested in the welcome event, group photo with Mickey and Minnie, the World of Animation viewing, a trivia night. I'm assuming the moonlight magic night is for DVC members only, but we'd love to partake if anyone would like to adopt us for a night as their guests  AND we are willing to adopt any solo travelers that would like to hang out with two crazy Disney sisters  Basically all the Disney things with Lucy and Ethel


I can be easily adopted !!!!


----------



## ewrtomco

Myself and my sister Carma3 with our mom Rose have booked dinner at Boma on the night of the party 8/10 we will have dinner at 5:45 pm then after go to Victoria falls lounge for the meet up then go to the party


----------



## disneysteve

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, since others posted their ADRs


No ADRs here but that doesn't mean I don't know where we'll be eating/drinking.

On-site: Sunshine Seasons, Tangerine Cafe in Epcot; Cosmic Ray's in MK; Pizzafari in AK; Nowhere in DHS; Trader Sam's, Captain Cook's at Poly
Off-site: Sweet Tomatoes, Flipper's, Bruno's


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneysteve said:


> No ADRs here but that doesn't mean I don't know where we'll be eating/drinking.
> 
> On-site: Sunshine Seasons, Tangerine Cafe in Epcot; Cosmic Ray's in MK; Pizzafari in AK; Nowhere in DHS; Trader Sam's, Captain Cook's at Poly
> Off-site: Sweet Tomatoes, Flipper's, Bruno's



definitely was trying to figure out when we will fit in Trader Sam's ... thinking maybe Friday afternoon/evening before the Hoop Dee Doo event


----------



## disneysteve

TheMaxRebo said:


> definitely was trying to figure out when we will fit in Trader Sam's ... thinking maybe Friday afternoon/evening before the Hoop Dee Doo event


Yeah, I don't know exactly when we'll be at any of those places. I just know those are the spots we always hit.

The nice thing about Trader Sam's is that now that we have a full collection of souvenir glassware, it's a much cheaper visit. And yes, I know they bring out new versions of the glasses but I don't care about that. Now if they bring the new items from Disneyland over to WDW, we'll need to get those.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneysteve said:


> Yeah, I don't know exactly when we'll be at any of those places. I just know those are the spots we always hit.
> 
> The nice thing about Trader Sam's is that now that we have a full collection of souvenir glassware, it's a much cheaper visit. And yes, I know they bring out new versions of the glasses but I don't care about that. Now if they bring the new items from Disneyland over to WDW, we'll need to get those.



yeah, if that Sea Monster's Embrace or Piranha one comes to WDW I definitely will get one of those


----------



## TheMaxRebo

**** Tours Update ****​

As we officially booked our tour and I have updated the first page post with what tours I know of having been booked - if others want to book the same to go with fellow DISers or book something else, let me know and I will keep that post updated.

So far I have:


_Walt Disney: Marceline to Magic Kingdom:_
- Friday, August 9th @8:00am: @TheMaxRebo and wife


_Up Close with Rhinos (not Ryno):_
- Sunday, August 4th @11:00am: @disneyholic family, @Mickeymouseisking, and @ChimneyJim 


_Taste of the MK VIP Tour:_
- Monday, August 5th @ 9:00am: @disneyholic family, @Mickeymouseisking


Thanks!

**** End Tour Update ****​


----------



## skittles67

TheMaxRebo said:


> *Who is staying where/when?*
> 
> *All Stars Movies:*
> - @mcnealrkn - 8/6 - 8/13
> - @Michele&Jessica (Michele) - 8/3 - 8/13
> 
> 
> *Animal Kingdom Lodge (Kidani and Jambo House):*
> - @TheMaxRebo (Phil) and wife (Judi) - 8/11 - 8/13
> - @Nanb and sister - 8/8 - 8/12
> - @Gehrig1B (Gene) and wife (Becky) - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @isabellea with husband and 2 daughters (7 and 9) - but solo for the party) - 8/10 - 8/12
> - @3cmom and husband and son (10) - 8/8 - 8/12
> - @czechplz with 3 other adults - 8/5 - 8/13
> - @Maytulip32
> - @APiratesLifeForMe2 and husband and 2 friends - 8/8 - 8/11
> - @met19
> - @wariokartel and wife - 8/8 - 8/11
> 
> 
> *Art of Animation:*
> 
> 
> *Bay Lake Tower:*
> - @apurplebrat - 8/7 - 8/13 (split stay with Beach Club Villas)
> - @Carma3 with sister (@ewrtomco) and mother (Rose) - 8/6 -8/12
> - @dina444444 - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @disneyholic family (Beth) and daughter @Mickeymouseisking (Chani) - 8/2 - 8/14
> - @poohj80 (PJ) - dates TBD
> - @Zatrina (split stay with Boardwalk Villas)
> - @TXMemaw and husband - 8/8 - ?
> 
> 
> *Beach Club & Beach Club Villas:*
> - @apurplebrat - 8/7 - 8/13 (split stay with Bay Lake Tower)
> - @AMusicLifeForMe and his Dad - 8/7 - 8/12
> - @sbenemerito (Shanda) husband (Alvin) and sons AJ (16) and Dylan (13) - 8/7 - 8/11
> 
> 
> *Boardwalk Inn & Villas:*
> - @bartleyosu (Crystal) at Villas - 8/5 -8/12 (for now, may switch to POP)
> - @auntfrannie at Inn - 8/6 - 8/13
> - @Zatrina (split stay with BLT)
> - @jennie622 at Villas - 8/7 - 12
> - @travelinjenn (Jenn) and Husband (Joe) and Daughter (Sophie 17) - 8/7-8/9
> 
> 
> *Caribbean Beach Resort:*
> - @k8Davies - 8/6 - 8/12
> 
> 
> *Contemporary:*
> - @Cousin Orville - 8/8 - 8/11
> - @Ladyfish77 and husband and son (23) - 8/10 - 8/11
> - @Aerin75 (Carrie) and Roomie - 88/ - 8/11
> - @Ravens girl - 8/6 - 8/12 (Kay-Marie)
> - @Braddy007 (Brad) and wife (Jamie) - 8/7 - 8/11
> - @travelinjenn (Jenn) and Husband (Joe) and Daughter (Sophie 17) - 8/10-8/11
> - @ob1thx1138 (Trish) and Husband (Jon) - 8/7 -8/11
> 
> 
> *Coronado:*
> - @ChimneyJim (Michael) and wife (Susana) and son (11) and daughter (10) - 8/6 - 8/11
> - @PrncessA with family and friends - 8/3 - 8/11
> - @cmarsh31 (Carly) with husband, and kids (DS 14 & DD 11) - 8/8 - 8/12
> 
> 
> *Grand Floridian:*
> 
> *Old Key West:*
> - @Ron from Michigan and wife (Tina) - split stay with Poly - 8/4 - 8/12
> 
> 
> *Polynesian:*
> - @Tiggerette - dates TBD
> - @Ron from Michigan and wife (Tina) - split stay with OKW - 8/4 - 8/12
> 
> 
> *Port Orleans FQ:*
> - @thiabelle (Cynthia) and her daughter (18) - 8/7 - 8/11
> - @wiihoo888 (Lori) and her Husband (Mike) - 8/7 - 8/11
> - @Bedsypoppins and husband - 8/9 - 8/11
> - @NWasikWare and sister Kate - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @troy63 and son - 8/6 - 8/14
> 
> 
> *Port Orleans Riverside:*
> - @Idaho Mouse - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @ReelRedHead - 8/2 - 8/15
> - @YesterDark and family (including 3 small kids and his mom) - 8/8 - 8/14
> 
> 
> *POP Century:*
> - @TheMaxRebo (Phil) and wife (Judi) - 8/6 - 8/11
> - @SG131 (solo) - 8/6 - 8-15
> - @wnwardii - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @afan - 8/7 - 8/12
> - @dkrauss (Doug) and wife (Donna) - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @Malia78 - 8/6 - 8/11
> - @gberg (Glen) - 8/3 - 8/11
> - @WorldExplorer - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @javaman - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @pSTANchio and wife (Grace) - 8/6 - 8/13
> - @Sylver - 8/5 - 8/13
> - @rchristiansen (Becky) and husband (Jeff) and daughter (16) - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @Kathleen Glasgow - 8/9 - 8/11
> - @PolkaDotPanda (Casey) and husband (Ryan) - 8/7 - 8/12
> - @Dennis McEwen - 8/7 - 8/12
> - @Vernon Wolfe - 8/6 - 8/11
> 
> 
> *Saratoga Springs:*
> - @CynthiaC925 - 8/7 - 8/12
> - @skittles67 (Prescilla) and her Husband (Tim) - 8/10 - 8/17
> 
> 
> *Shades of Green:*
> - @Ladyfish77 and husband and son (23) - 8/3 - 8/10
> - @115belladonna - 8/7 -8/12
> 
> 
> *Yact Club:*
> - @MaryKatesMom (Beth) and her husband (Dave) - 8/8 - 8/11
> 
> 
> *Wilderness Lodge/Copper Creek:*
> 
> 
> *Off Property:*
> - @Enorto1 and her mom - 8/6 - 8/13 (Wyndham Bonnet Creek)
> - @disneysteve and wife and daughter (23) - 8/6-8/16 (Windsor Palms)
> - @datadoc_5 and wife - moving to area in December
> - @NeuroCindy
> - @1Grumpy9 - 8/8 - 8/12 or 8/13
> - @Kathleen Glasgow - 8/6 - 8/9
> 
> 
> *TBD:*
> - @Maytulip32 and her husband
> - @PamNC - 8/7 - 8/12
> 
> 
> *Car Pool Information:
> 
> Potential drivers:*
> @dina444444 @wnwardii @AMusicLifeForMe @NeuroCindy @Vernon Wolfe @Aerin75 @thiabelle


Update on our stay - We are going to come in on the 7th. Staying at SSR till the 9th then on to BWV. On the 13th we go back to SSR. Waitlisted the 7th and 8th at BWV so still hoping that comes through so we don't have to move till the 13th.


----------



## WorldExplorer

TheMaxRebo said:


> **** Hoop Dee Doo Update ****​
> Thanks to all who have responded in regards to what Category Seating they prefer.  Most people wanted Category 1 and that has filled up.  Given that, and the fact that I think some of the people said they would beok with either also would prefer Category 1 I did look into if there is any other Category 1 seating and there is, but smaller groups.  I found, for example, a table of 6.  *Would those in Category 2 prefer to stay there as one larger group or see about making smaller tables in Category 1?*
> 
> Here is the list as it stands:
> 
> Category 1 (max 25 spots)
> 1. @PrncessA
> 2. PrncessA's guest 1
> 3. PrncessA's guest 2
> 4. PrncessA's guest 3
> 5. PrncessA's guest 4
> 6. PrncessA's guest 5
> 7. TheMaxRebo's Friend Erin
> 8. TheMaxRebo's Friend Erin's Mom
> 9. @dina444444
> 10. @wnwardii
> 11. @skittles67
> 12. skittles67's friend
> 13. @k8Davies
> 14. @Tiggerette
> 15. @Ravens girl
> 16. TheMaxRebo's Friend Jaso
> 17. TheMaxRebo's Friend Liz
> 18. @TheMaxRebo
> 19. TheMaxRebo's wife
> 20. @PolkaDotPanda
> 21. PolkaDotPanda's husband
> 22. @wiihoo888
> 23. wiihoo888's husband
> 24. @AMusicLifeForMe
> 25. AMusicLifeForMe's Dad
> 
> 
> Category 2 (max 10 spots)
> 1. @gberg
> 2. @Kathleen Glasgow
> 3. @SG131
> 4. @Vernon Wolfe
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> 
> No response yet from:
> - @Maytulip32 (2 spots)
> - @poohj80 (2 spots)
> - @WorldExplorer
> - @1Grumpy9
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> **** end Hoop Dee Doo Update ****​


Sorry for the late reply- I am ok with whatever is easiest for the group. Thanks!


----------



## disneyholic family

disneysteve said:


> No ADRs here but that doesn't mean I don't know where we'll be eating/drinking.
> 
> On-site: Sunshine Seasons, Tangerine Cafe in Epcot; Cosmic Ray's in MK; Pizzafari in AK; Nowhere in DHS; Trader Sam's, Captain Cook's at Poly
> Off-site: Sweet Tomatoes, Flipper's, Bruno's



we will most definitely be eating at sweet tomatoes (says the vegetarian)....can't wait!!!!

.


----------



## disneyholic family

TheMaxRebo said:


> **** Tours Update ****​
> 
> As we officially booked our tour and I have updated the first page post with what tours I know of having been booked - if others want to book the same to go with fellow DISers or book something else, let me know and I will keep that post updated.
> 
> So far I have:
> 
> 
> _Walt Disney: Marceline to Magic Kingdom:_
> - Friday, August 9th @8:00am: @TheMaxRebo and wife
> 
> 
> _Up Close with Rhinos (not Ryno ):_
> - Sunday, August 4th @11:00am: @disneyholic family, @Mickeymouseisking, and @ChimneyJim
> 
> 
> _Taste of the MK VIP Tour:_
> - Monday, August 5th @ 9:00am: @disneyholic family, @Mickeymouseisking
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> **** End Tour Update ****​




ok i am REALLY sorry about this Phil, but i have major changes!

the airline we fly announced yesterday that they're adding a non-stop to orlando route (woo hoo!!), so instead of flying to miami and driving up, we're flying straight to orlando (did i already say woo hoo?)

But the flight is only once a week, meaning we had to change everything!!

the following are our new correct dates:

where we're staying - we're still at BLT - just the dates have changed

*BLT  August 6th to August 20 *


Tour updates:
_Up Close with Rhinos (not Ryno):_
- Sunday, August 4th @ 11:00am: ChimneyJim
*- Wednesday, August 14th @11:00 AM: Disneyholic family and Mickeymouseisking *


_Taste of the MK VIP Tour:_
*- Tuesday, August 13th @ 9:00am: disneyholic family and Mickeymouseisking*


and we're no longer doing the early morning magic at fantasyland but i don't think you had that listed anyway.

again sorry for all the changes.
.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneyholic family said:


> ok i am REALLY sorry about this Phil, but i have major changes!
> 
> the airline we fly announced yesterday that they're adding a non-stop to orlando route (woo hoo!!), so instead of flying to miami and driving up, we're flying straight to orlando (did i already say woo hoo?)
> 
> But the flight is only once a week, meaning we had to change everything!!
> 
> the following are our new correct dates:
> 
> where we're staying - we're still at BLT - just the dates have changed
> 
> *BLT  August 6th to August 20 *
> 
> 
> Tour updates:
> _Up Close with Rhinos (not Ryno):_
> - Sunday, August 4th @ 11:00am: ChimneyJim
> *- Wednesday, August 14th @11:00 AM: Disneyholic family and Mickeymouseisking *
> 
> 
> _Taste of the MK VIP Tour:_
> *- Tuesday, August 13th @ 9:00am: disneyholic family and Mickeymouseisking*
> 
> 
> and we're no longer doing the early morning magic at fantasyland but i don't think you had that listed anyway.
> 
> again sorry for all the changes.
> .



No worries!!!!  (Though I know the real reason you are making all these changes is just to avoid doing the Rhino tour with @ChimneyJim )

That's great about the direct flight though!


----------



## ChimneyJim

TheMaxRebo said:


> No worries!!!!  (Though I know the real reason you are making all these changes is just to avoid doing the Rhino tour with @ChimneyJim )
> 
> That's great about the direct flight though!


LMAO! Meeting people sounds good in the abstract..lol


----------



## disneyholic family

TheMaxRebo said:


> No worries!!!!  (Though I know the real reason you are making all these changes is just to avoid doing the Rhino tour with @ChimneyJim )




  how did you figure it out???


----------



## SG131

dkrauss said:


> Since we're sharing , here's our ADR list for the week:
> 
> Aug 5th - Paddlefish - dinner
> Aug 6th - Spice Road Table - Dinner (1st time)
> Aug 7th - The Plaza - Lunch (1st time)
> Aug 8th - Mama Melrose - Dinner (1st time)
> Aug 9th - Narcoosee's - Dinner (1st time)
> Aug 10th - Tusker House - Breakfast (1000th time )
> Aug 11th - Story Book Dining at WL - Dinner (1st time)
> 
> We like to mix it up on each visit, for this trip that is an understatement.  Obviously there are some risks...…..The Plaza and Mama Melrose do not often get stellar reviews but we're willing to try anything once .  There are 2 highlights on our list, the first is Narcoosee's.  My wife loves seafood and the menu here is her dream, plus the opportunity for a different view of the Happily Ever After fireworks is cool.  Second, is the Story Book Dining experience at Wilderness Lodge.  The menu looks quite good but the real deal here is an opportunity to get a photo with Dopey...….just Dopey!  I know characters can change but fingers crossed .
> 
> We will be rocking the dining plan and doing a couple OOP's.  I was able to get free dining with the upgrade to the Regular DDP.  Will we save......ehhh….probably not given our selections, but the fact that I don't have to worry about dropping 2+bills at Narcoosee's makes it worth it in my mind.
> 
> Also notice most of our meals are dinners so as to leave open time for events during the day
> 
> Doug


I decided to give Tusker House Breakfast a try on the 10th too.  I booked a late breakfast (10:30) in hopes to try some of the lunch desserts before I leave!


----------



## dkrauss

SG131 said:


> I decided to give Tusker House Breakfast a try on the 10th too.  I booked a late breakfast (10:30) in hopes to try some of the lunch desserts before I leave!


  The good thing, for me at least, with the later meal time is lower crowds.......easier access to food AND more interaction with the characters 

Doug


----------



## SG131

dkrauss said:


> The good thing, for me at least, with the later meal time is lower crowds.......easier access to food AND more interaction with the characters
> 
> Doug


That sounds nice! I’m hoping if it’s less chaotic it’ll be easier to find someone to help take pictures too. As a solo traveler that’s the one thing I worry about with character meals. But I wanted to try somewhere different this trip. I decided to go with the dining plan this time since it will force me to stop and take some breaks in the August heat.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SG131 said:


> That sounds nice! I’m hoping if it’s less chaotic it’ll be easier to find someone to help take pictures too. As a solo traveler that’s the one thing I worry about with character meals. But I wanted to try somewhere different this trip. I decided to go with the dining plan this time since it will force me to stop and take some breaks in the August heat.



Tusker House is one of our favorites - we usually do breakfast and there is always a ton of food and good variety - good mix of the more African inspired food and more traditional American fare.  Usually good Character interaction too


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Just a quick FYI note:

I know we are still a few months away from being able to book FP - but just saw that Tower of Terror will be running at reduced capacity throughout the summer so might want to move it up your priority list for getting FP: 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...-at-reduced-capacity-due-to-refurbishment.htm


----------



## 1Grumpy9

TheMaxRebo said:


> **** Hoop Dee Doo Update ****​
> Thanks to all who have responded in regards to what Category Seating they prefer.  Most people wanted Category 1 and that has filled up.  Given that, and the fact that I think some of the people said they would beok with either also would prefer Category 1 I did look into if there is any other Category 1 seating and there is, but smaller groups.  I found, for example, a table of 6.  *Would those in Category 2 prefer to stay there as one larger group or see about making smaller tables in Category 1?*
> 
> Here is the list as it stands:
> 
> Category 1 (max 25 spots)
> 1. @PrncessA
> 2. PrncessA's guest 1
> 3. PrncessA's guest 2
> 4. PrncessA's guest 3
> 5. PrncessA's guest 4
> 6. PrncessA's guest 5
> 7. TheMaxRebo's Friend Erin
> 8. TheMaxRebo's Friend Erin's Mom
> 9. @dina444444
> 10. @wnwardii
> 11. @skittles67
> 12. skittles67's friend
> 13. @k8Davies
> 14. @Tiggerette
> 15. @Ravens girl
> 16. TheMaxRebo's Friend Jaso
> 17. TheMaxRebo's Friend Liz
> 18. @TheMaxRebo
> 19. TheMaxRebo's wife
> 20. @PolkaDotPanda
> 21. PolkaDotPanda's husband
> 22. @wiihoo888
> 23. wiihoo888's husband
> 24. @AMusicLifeForMe
> 25. AMusicLifeForMe's Dad
> 
> 
> Category 2 (max 10 spots)
> 1. @gberg
> 2. @Kathleen Glasgow
> 3. @SG131
> 4. @Vernon Wolfe
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> 
> No response yet from:
> - @Maytulip32 (2 spots)
> - @poohj80 (2 spots)
> - @WorldExplorer
> - @1Grumpy9
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> **** end Hoop Dee Doo Update ****​



I responded via the Inbox message that went out a couple of weeks ago that I would be interested, and it didn't matter who got the reservation that I would be interested.  If I can't be added, no worries, just take my name off the list,


----------



## TheMaxRebo

1Grumpy9 said:


> I responded via the Inbox message that went out a couple of weeks ago that I would be interested, and it didn't matter who got the reservation that I would be interested.  If I can't be added, no worries, just take my name off the list,



I have you included in the total count - just hadn't heard preference for category (unless I missed that part), so if you are ok with Category 2 then I will just add you to that section ... other option is we try to get smaller tables in Category 1 (they didn't have another table of 10)


----------



## 1Grumpy9

TheMaxRebo said:


> I have you included in the total count - just hadn't heard preference for category (unless I missed that part), so if you are ok with Category 2 then I will just add you to that section ... other option is we try to get smaller tables in Category 1 (they didn't have another table of 10)



The category doesn't matter.  

I don't get a chance to check the boards as much as I used to (after staring at a computer all day at work, I don't turn on my computer at home) and I just had a quick chance to check here at work today, so I didn't see the post about what category I would like.


----------



## JMB1960

hi this  is my first time posting on the DIS boards, am looking forward to my first DIS event, going solo. i am interested in doing breakfast at the Plaza restaurant at MK


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JMB1960 said:


> hi this  is my first time posting on the DIS boards, am looking forward to my first DIS event, going solo. i am interested in doing breakfast at the Plaza restaurant at MK



 

Apologies for not having updated this already but as of now the Plaza is ending serving breakfast prior to our event.  So for now we are planning on just grabbing breakfast at Sleepy Hallow - if they add breakfast back to the Plaza we can adjust.

I did add you to the list of people interested in the first page post


----------



## JMB1960

Thank you!


----------



## CynthiaC925

Hello,
I am also interested in attending the Welcome Party on Aug. 7 as well as the Hoop De Doo revue on Aug. 9.  Assuming I get registered, I'll be going to the DVC Moonlight Magic on Aug 8 (I am a DVC member) as well as the H2O night at Typhoon Lagoon.  Also interested in the pre party meet up at Victoria Falls.

I'm looking forward to meeting fellow Dis'ers.  Please let me know if you need any help with the unofficial events.  Thanks.


----------



## CynthiaC925

TheMaxRebo said:


> **** Hoop Dee Doo Update ****​
> Thanks to all who have responded in regards to what Category Seating they prefer.  Most people wanted Category 1 and that has filled up.  Given that, and the fact that I think some of the people said they would beok with either also would prefer Category 1 I did look into if there is any other Category 1 seating and there is, but smaller groups.  I found, for example, a table of 6.  *Would those in Category 2 prefer to stay there as one larger group or see about making smaller tables in Category 1?*
> 
> Here is the list as it stands:
> 
> Category 1 (max 25 spots)
> 1. @PrncessA
> 2. PrncessA's guest 1
> 3. PrncessA's guest 2
> 4. PrncessA's guest 3
> 5. PrncessA's guest 4
> 6. PrncessA's guest 5
> 7. TheMaxRebo's Friend Erin
> 8. TheMaxRebo's Friend Erin's Mom
> 9. @dina444444
> 10. @wnwardii
> 11. @skittles67
> 12. skittles67's friend
> 13. @k8Davies
> 14. @Tiggerette
> 15. @Ravens girl
> 16. TheMaxRebo's Friend Jaso
> 17. TheMaxRebo's Friend Liz
> 18. @TheMaxRebo
> 19. TheMaxRebo's wife
> 20. @PolkaDotPanda
> 21. PolkaDotPanda's husband
> 22. @wiihoo888
> 23. wiihoo888's husband
> 24. @AMusicLifeForMe
> 25. AMusicLifeForMe's Dad
> I'm still interested -
> 
> Category 2 (max 10 spots)
> 1. @gberg
> 2. @Kathleen Glasgow
> 3. @SG131
> 4. @Vernon Wolfe
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> 
> No response yet from:
> - @Maytulip32 (2 spots)
> - @poohj80 (2 spots)
> - @WorldExplorer
> - @1Grumpy9
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> **** end Hoop Dee Doo Update ****​


----------



## CynthiaC925

also, since I am a DVC member how we are arranging partnering with folks who want to go to Moonlight Magic ?- I can register for myself and 3 additional guests - thanks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

CynthiaC925 said:


> also, since I am a DVC member how we are arranging partnering with folks who want to go to Moonlight Magic ?- I can register for myself and 3 additional guests - thanks.



Apologies that I didn't see/get your response before!  I'll put you down as still interested.  ... @PrncessA do you think that Cat2 table for 10 could become 11?  or should we just wait to see if someone else drops out?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

CynthiaC925 said:


> also, since I am a DVC member how we are arranging partnering with folks who want to go to Moonlight Magic ?- I can register for myself and 3 additional guests - thanks.



Honestly I am not sure the best way to do this - a lot of people have expressed interest though not all/many are DVC.  Maybe wait and see how many DVC people are able to get tickets when they can be booked and see how many extra spots we have and fill them up?

If there are specific people that you know and would want to invite to join you also fine to just reach out to them directly and sort of handle it that way ... I don't think there is an ideal way


----------



## CynthiaC925

TheMaxRebo said:


> Honestly I am not sure the best way to do this - a lot of people have expressed interest though not all/many are DVC.  Maybe wait and see how many DVC people are able to get tickets when they can be booked and see how many extra spots we have and fill them up?
> 
> If there are specific people that you know and would want to invite to join you also fine to just reach out to them directly and sort of handle it that way ... I don't think there is an ideal way


Ok thank you.


----------



## CynthiaC925

So just a FYI that the annual pin event at Epcot will be August 9 and 10 - just announced!


----------



## disneyholic family

JMB1960 said:


> hi this  is my first time posting on the DIS boards, am looking forward to my first DIS event, going solo. i am interested in doing breakfast at the Plaza restaurant at MK



welcome!!


----------



## disneyholic family

SG131 said:


> That sounds nice! I’m hoping if it’s less chaotic it’ll be easier to find someone to help take pictures too. As a solo traveler that’s the one thing I worry about with character meals. But I wanted to try somewhere different this trip. I decided to go with the dining plan this time since it will force me to stop and take some breaks in the August heat.




perhaps you can ask the handlers to take your picture?

.


----------



## ewrtomco

CynthiaC925 said:


> Hello,
> I am also interested in attending the Welcome Party on Aug. 7 as well as the Hoop De Doo revue on Aug. 9.  Assuming I get registered, I'll be going to the DVC Moonlight Magic on Aug 8 (I am a DVC member) as well as the H2O night at Typhoon Lagoon.  Also interested in the pre party meet up at Victoria Falls.
> 
> I'm looking forward to meeting fellow Dis'ers.  Please let me know if you need any help with the unofficial events.  Thanks.


myself ewrtomco  along with my sister carma3 and our mom Rosa are also DVC members and are also doing the welcome party and the moonlight magic


----------



## Carma3

CynthiaC925 said:


> also, since I am a DVC member how we are arranging partnering with folks who want to go to Moonlight Magic ?- I can register for myself and 3 additional guests - thanks.


I'm also DVC member who along with my sister, ewrtomco and our mother are planning to go to Moonlight Magic.  I'm will be trying to register for four guests so this way we can include anyone who might not be able to register for it.


----------



## Vernon Wolfe

Sorry for the late response, I'm good with Category 1 or 2.  Whatever is good for the group.


----------



## Gehrig1B

OK, here are our ADRs...

6   Aug Tuesday          6:30 Sanaa
7   Aug Wednesday      none
8   Aug Thursday         7:00 Le Cellier
9   Aug Friday             7:50 Toledo
10 Aug Saturday         7:30 Tiffins
11 Aug Sunday           none

Other events

8 August 8:00             Marceline to Magic Kingdom

My wife and I would be interested in the DVC Moonlight Magic event but are not DVC members....

Thanks


----------



## ewrtomco

Gehrig1B said:


> OK, here are our ADRs...
> 
> 6   Aug Tuesday          6:30 Sanaa
> 7   Aug Wednesday      none
> 8   Aug Thursday         7:00 Le Cellier
> 9   Aug Friday             7:50 Toledo
> 10 Aug Saturday         7:30 Tiffins
> 11 Aug Sunday           none
> 
> Other events
> 
> 8 August 8:00             Marceline to Magic Kingdom
> 
> My wife and I would be interested in the DVC Moonlight Magic event but are not DVC members....
> 
> Thanks


Those are amazing Resturants, We have eaten at Sanaa and Tiffins. We have to wait until June to sign up for Moonlight magic


----------



## Gehrig1B

ewrtomco said:


> Those are amazing Resturants, We have eaten at Sanaa and Tiffins. We have to wait until June to sign up for Moonlight magic



Thanks, really looking forward to trying Toledo too!


----------



## wiihoo888

ewrtomco said:


> Those are amazing Resturants, We have eaten at Sanaa and Tiffins. We have to wait until June to sign up for Moonlight magic


Holy Toledo! Forgot all about Toledo opening. Just booked an ADR for the 7th. Not just have to choose between BOG and that.


----------



## disneyholic family

Gehrig1B said:


> OK, here are our ADRs...
> 
> 6   Aug Tuesday          6:30 Sanaa
> 7   Aug Wednesday      none
> 8   Aug Thursday         7:00 Le Cellier
> 9   Aug Friday             7:50 Toledo
> 10 Aug Saturday         7:30 Tiffins
> 11 Aug Sunday           none
> 
> Other events
> 
> 8 August 8:00             Marceline to Magic Kingdom
> 
> My wife and I would be interested in the DVC Moonlight Magic event but are not DVC members....
> 
> Thanks




sounds great!!   i wasn't aware of toledo, so i just looked it up....it sounds really good...i wonder if they have walk ups...we'll only be two people this time (usually we're a cast of thousands) so i was hoping we'd be able to do walk ups part of the time...

we also have tiffins reserved....our first time there....


----------



## Gehrig1B

I don't recall this being mentioned in this thread so my apologies if it has...  The MK Disney After Hours event would be a perfect get together. Unfortunately past August DAH events at Magic Kingdom have been on Saturday.  I'll be watching to see when Disney posts DAH for the summer.  If you have not been to MK DAH it is, in my opinion, the very best hard ticket event Disney offers.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

Gehrig1B said:


> I don't recall this being mentioned in this thread so my apologies if it has...  The MK Disney After Hours event would be a perfect get together. Unfortunately past August DAH events at Magic Kingdom have been on Saturday.  I'll be watching to see when Disney posts DAH for the summer.  If you have not been to MK DAH it is, in my opinion, the very best hard ticket event Disney offers.



I noticed DAH in the MK was on Saturday's too.  I have yet to time a trip that it works for me.


----------



## SG131

Seeing the gondola video today I’m still hoping by some chance they open by August. It seems to be moving along pretty well. Fingers crossed!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SG131 said:


> Seeing the gondola video today I’m still hoping by some chance they open by August. It seems to be moving along pretty well. Fingers crossed!



Me too ... hoping it’s more of a “Grand opening” / “Full operation” in fall buis at least partially running by the time we are there


----------



## ChimneyJim

Our trip just keeps growing.  Originally we were staying 8/6-8/11 then we added two days at the beginning to slow it down and give some rest.  Now I just booked one night on 8/3 at Contemporary in a Theme Park room.  We were going to stay somewhere close that night anyway and now we wont feel the need to spend $300 on a Dessert Party! Sooo excited to stay in one of these rooms even just for one night.  Now we can monorail to Trader Sam's too! It'll be quite interesting to compare the CR room to the CSR Tower for the rest of our trip.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ChimneyJim said:


> Our trip just keeps growing.  Originally we were staying 8/6-8/11 then we added two days at the beginning to slow it down and give some rest.  Now I just booked one night on 8/3 at Contemporary in a Theme Park room.  We were going to stay somewhere close that night anyway and now we wont feel the need to spend $300 on a Dessert Party! Sooo excited to stay in one of these rooms even just for one night.  Now we can monorail to Trader Sam's too! It'll be quite interesting to compare the CR room to the CSR Tower for the rest of our trip.



We had one trip a few years ago where we stayed Contemporary Theme Park view and waking up and getting to watch the Magic Kingdom wake up is almost priceless. Really hope you enjoy your stay!


----------



## disneysteve

TheMaxRebo said:


> We had one trip a few years ago where we stayed Contemporary Theme Park view and waking up and getting to watch the Magic Kingdom wake up is almost priceless. Really hope you enjoy your stay!


I'm planning/hoping to splurge and book at Contemporary or Bay Lake Tower for the 50th. We never stay onsite but for those days, I want to be able to walk into MK. I know it's going to cost us a boatload of money to do that but I've been to the park for the 10th, 15th, 20th, 25th, and several other anniversaries and really want to be there for the 50th.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneysteve said:


> I'm planning/hoping to splurge and book at Contemporary or Bay Lake Tower for the 50th. We never stay onsite but for those days, I want to be able to walk into MK. I know it's going to cost us a boatload of money to do that but I've been to the park for the 10th, 15th, 20th, 25th, and several other anniversaries and really want to be there for the 50th.



When we went we got an AP discount and definitely not something we can do every trip bu for a “splurge” it think it was totally worth it.


----------



## disneysteve

TheMaxRebo said:


> When we went we got an AP discount and definitely not something we can do every trip bu for a “splurge” it think it was totally worth it.


By 2021, we'll be in a position where the cost really won't be an issue. I'll choke at the price but I know we can afford it.


----------



## disneyholic family

ChimneyJim said:


> Our trip just keeps growing.  Originally we were staying 8/6-8/11 then we added two days at the beginning to slow it down and give some rest.  Now I just booked one night on 8/3 at Contemporary in a Theme Park room.  We were going to stay somewhere close that night anyway and now we wont feel the need to spend $300 on a Dessert Party! Sooo excited to stay in one of these rooms even just for one night.  Now we can monorail to Trader Sam's too! It'll be quite interesting to compare the CR room to the CSR Tower for the rest of our trip.



it's funny how that happens..
we started with the 5th to the 13th..
then the 4th to the 13th
then the 4th to the 14th
and finally the 2nd to the 20th.....LOL....
but this way we figure we'll really be able to relax and enjoy meeting and spending time with everyone during the entire week long event, since we'll know we have so much time for the parks after everyone leaves...


.


----------



## disneyholic family

ChimneyJim said:


> I just booked one night on 8/3 at Contemporary in a Theme Park room.  We were going to stay somewhere close that night anyway and now we wont feel the need to spend $300 on a Dessert Party! Sooo excited to stay in one of these rooms even just for one night.  Now we can monorail to Trader Sam's too! It'll be quite interesting to compare the CR room to the CSR Tower for the rest of our trip.





TheMaxRebo said:


> We had one trip a few years ago where we stayed Contemporary Theme Park view and waking up and getting to watch the Magic Kingdom wake up is almost priceless. Really hope you enjoy your stay!



we did a split stay one time, including 2 nights at the contemporary in a theme park view room.....
it was really cool being able to look out at the MK from our room!

.


----------



## disneyholic family

after watching that video of the gondola, i can say with a fair amount of certainty that i will never ever ever ever ever ever ride that thing. 
Can it actually carry the weight of a size challenged person (as in those like me who more closely resemble pooh than say, twiggie?)

but i digress from what i actually meant to post about....planning...

i thought it's time to start organizing my shopping plan of attack...

those of us who come from overseas often go back home with double what we started. 
And that's not because of mickey souvenirs, but rather that which we are unable to obtain at home (or the shipping charges are stratospheric).

So i've started a list. 
What, you thought that i was only anal about our WDW touring schedule?



.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneyholic family said:


> after watching that video of the gondola, i can say with a fair amount of certainty that i will never ever ever ever ever ever ride that thing.
> Can it actually carry the weight of a size challenged person (as in those like me who more closely resemble pooh than say, twiggie?)



They haven't released and specifications but I do understand they will be able to take ECVs which would add some weight and the cabins are big enough to fit 8-10 people

I saw the specifications for another system made by the same people said the capacity per cabin is 300 kg (~660 lbs)


----------



## disneyholic family

TheMaxRebo said:


> They haven't released and specifications but I do understand they will be able to take ECVs which would add some weight and the cabins are big enough to fit 8-10 people
> 
> I saw the specifications for another system made by the same people said the capacity per cabin is 300 kg (~660 lbs)



660 isn't very much......3 grown men?   my husband is normal weight, but he's 6'7" tall, so normal weight for him is pretty high up there...
only 3 of him would be permitted if the limit is 660....
is someone going to be eyeballing a group to figure out if they pass muster?

/


----------



## disneysteve

TheMaxRebo said:


> They haven't released and specifications but I do understand they will be able to take ECVs which would add some weight and the cabins are big enough to fit 8-10 people
> 
> I saw the specifications for another system made by the same people said the capacity per cabin is 300 kg (~660 lbs)


There’s no way the limit can be that low. That’s 3 average Americans. If it can accommodate 8-10 people the limit has to be well above a ton minimum.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneysteve said:


> There’s no way the limit can be that low. That’s 3 average Americans. If it can accommodate 8-10 people the limit has to be well above a ton minimum.



That's the only thing I found so far .... I am going through the Doppelmayr brochures and for the cabins it only really talks about size not weight.  I did see for one system they have that can used cabins like the ones Disney has the grip can handle up to 1,800kg which is like 4,000 lbs

Here is a link that has a virtual tour of the cabins: https://liftblog.com/2016/03/22/take-a-virtual-tour-of-doppelmayrs-d-line/

And it says: You can also take a tour of the detachable grip-D with a virtual tear-down.  The grip-D can support ropes up to 64mm in diameter, carry up to 4,000 lbs and operate on 45-degree rope inclines.


----------



## disneysteve

4,000 lbs sounds much more reasonable.


----------



## skittles67

Gehrig1B said:


> OK, here are our ADRs...
> 
> 6   Aug Tuesday          6:30 Sanaa
> 7   Aug Wednesday      none
> 8   Aug Thursday         7:00 Le Cellier
> 9   Aug Friday             7:50 Toledo
> 10 Aug Saturday         7:30 Tiffins
> 11 Aug Sunday           none
> 
> Other events
> 
> 8 August 8:00             Marceline to Magic Kingdom
> 
> My wife and I would be interested in the DVC Moonlight Magic event but are not DVC members....
> 
> Thanks


Good choices! Sanaa is one of our favorites. We have an ADR at Toledo on the 12th.


----------



## wiihoo888

disneyholic family said:


> we did a split stay one time, including 2 nights at the contemporary in a theme park view room.....
> it was really cool being able to look out at the MK from our room!
> 
> .


It was a splurge....but we did the MK view Bay Lake Tower room for our honeymoon. It was the year BLT opened, and we took the kids along for the celebration. Nothing beats seeing the park open and close, fireworks, and counting monorails from the balcony. A memory I will always hold dear to my heart


----------



## disneysteve

wiihoo888 said:


> counting monorails from the balcony


Reminds me of our one and only trip to Disneyland. We stayed offsite, but if you are familiar with Disneyland, there are offsite hotels literally across the street from the park. We stayed in one of those and could see the park from our room. The monorail went right past us and we could lie in bed and see the fireworks or sit out on the balcony if we wanted a better view.


----------



## wiihoo888

disneysteve said:


> Reminds me of our one and only trip to Disneyland. We stayed offsite, but if you are familiar with Disneyland, there are offsite hotels literally across the street from the park. We stayed in one of those and could see the park from our room. The monorail went right past us and we could lie in bed and see the fireworks or sit out on the balcony if we wanted a better view.


Loved Disneyland! Finally got to go there for the first time last year. We stayed at the Howard Johnson, and were amazed how close we were to the park entrance. Like you mentioned, the monorail went right by the property, and we could see the fireworks at night. There was something special about the closeness of everything in Disneyland....in the hotels, at the parks, and even on the rides. Always felt like you could just reach out and touch the magic, and so much history. My dad told me for years I wouldn’t appreciate Disneyland after so many trips to Florida...so glad I finally went out on that limb. He was sooooo wrong


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneysteve said:


> Reminds me of our one and only trip to Disneyland. We stayed offsite, but if you are familiar with Disneyland, there are offsite hotels literally across the street from the park. We stayed in one of those and could see the park from our room. The monorail went right past us and we could lie in bed and see the fireworks or sit out on the balcony if we wanted a better view.



We didn’t have a view from our room but our hotel was right across the street and as we were getting out of our car we saw a monorail go by which was a pretty cool “welcome”




wiihoo888 said:


> Loved Disneyland! Finally got to go there for the first time last year. We stayed at the Howard Johnson, and were amazed how close we were to the park entrance. Like you mentioned, the monorail went right by the property, and we could see the fireworks at night. There was something special about the closeness of everything in Disneyland....in the hotels, at the parks, and even on the rides. Always felt like you could just reach out and touch the magic, and so much history. My dad told me for years I wouldn’t appreciate Disneyland after so many trips to Florida...so glad I finally went out on that limb. He was sooooo wrong



We stayed at the HoJo too - great hotel and we had a kids suite so kids in a separate room with bunk beds, etc

Unfortunately we are in the group that agrees with your dad (sorry Disneyland people)


----------



## disneyholic family

Ho Jos still exists?   

.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneyholic family said:


> Ho Jos still exists?
> 
> .



They are owned by Wyndham now and per google they have 356 locations ... not sure how many restaurants but definitely still hotels


----------



## disneyholic family

TheMaxRebo said:


> They are owned by Wyndham now and per google they have 356 locations ... not sure how many restaurants but definitely still hotels



i googled that... only one restaurant....amazing..
there used to be a lot more motels and restaurants..

when i was growing up, there were a zillion of them in michigan, now (according to google) there are only 2. 
One in romulus (no, not a place in star trek - it's where detroit's airport is) and one way up north in traverse city (one of the prettiest places in the USA)..

it was a big part of my childhood...we had one a few miles away, both motel and restaurant..
that was a special treat - dinner and especially yummy ice cream dessert at Ho Jos....

.


----------



## skittles67

disneyholic family said:


> One in romulus (no, not a place in star trek - it's where detroit's airport is)



I have seen some rather strange people at DTW........


----------



## PamNC

Kathleen Glasgow said:


> As a solo traveler, I feel like I can't schedule any ADRs because I'm waiting to see what everyone else is doing. I guess it's ok, since even for my other trip in May, finding reservations for 1 person is super easy.


same here - I may be winging it for the most part


----------



## Braddy007

Even as a non-solo person, its tough.  Until all the details are released its a guessing game.


----------



## dkrauss

Braddy007 said:


> Even as a non-solo person, its tough.  Until all the details are released its a guessing game.


Yes it is 

Since we have Free Dining, (for the 1st time) we upgraded too.......we had to schedule ours.  Hopefully we've spread them out enough so we'll get to do some events beyond the ones we've already planed to attend based on this thread.

We don't do more than one ADR a day and we've got them all over the place so let the chips fall where they do.........and not during a drinking event with Corey/Ryno/Craig 

Doug


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FYI @k8Davies 

Plaza extends breakfast indefinitely 

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-park-extends-breakfast-service-indefinitely/


----------



## cmarsh31

Gehrig1B said:


> I don't recall this being mentioned in this thread so my apologies if it has...  The MK Disney After Hours event would be a perfect get together. Unfortunately past August DAH events at Magic Kingdom have been on Saturday.  I'll be watching to see when Disney posts DAH for the summer.  If you have not been to MK DAH it is, in my opinion, the very best hard ticket event Disney offers.



I keep hoping for a miracle that they suddenly start doing MK DAH on Fridays or Sundays!

Since we're staying at CSR, I just booked an early ADR for 8/10 before we go to the party!


----------



## k8Davies

TheMaxRebo said:


> FYI @k8Davies
> 
> Plaza extends breakfast indefinitely
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-park-extends-breakfast-service-indefinitely/



YAY I well I still want to go so have just booked a table, I did it for 6 people at 10.05 on the 7th August, if everyone still wants to go.

If not I can always reduced it but I am definitely having mimosa and mickey waffles lol


----------



## SG131

k8Davies said:


> YAY I well I still want to go so have just booked a table, I did it for 6 people at 10.05 on the 7th August, if everyone still wants to go.
> 
> If not I can always reduced it but I am definitely having mimosa and mickey waffles lol


I’m still in!


----------



## k8Davies

SG131 said:


> I’m still in!



Yay that’s great.

I’m so glad they put this back on as I was disappointed when I couldn’t get the booking, so now I’m just looking forward to getting my FP+ bookings all done.


----------



## disneyholic family

more changes to our schedule..

i've decided to switch from the taste of magic tour to the 7 hour Backstage Magic tour!!!  woo hoo!! ..

we'll be taking the tour on Tuesday August 13th

can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dkrauss

dkrauss said:


> Just wanted to let anyone who may not have booked a room yet, we did a room upgrade with Free Dining @ POP Century so we cancelled the room we booked under the group.
> 
> In the end its probably break even but for us it takes away some of the stress
> 
> Doug


With the Summer discounts out I did some math on our change to free dining.  First, there is no availability for a "Preferred" room at PoP at this time....... 1 for us!  So I ran 2 scenario's with taking the room discount with our current set (No FDing) on a Standard room......we're saving $215 2 for us!  I ran a second scenario with the Room+ticket package and everything else being equal on a "Preferred Pool" room.........and we're saving $450.......3 in a row!   Now the savings isn't astronomical but there is a savings so that's a win in my book........which you can't always say with free dining. 

Doug


----------



## gberg

@TheMaxRebo A couple of things for the next time you update the first page.  I've added an extra night to my stay at Pop (the 12th), because why not?  And could you add me to the list for the Welcome party at Pop?  Not sure how I missed it but it kinda makes sense since it's my "home" for the week!

Thanks!

Glenn


----------



## TheMaxRebo

****** Status Update ******​
Just a quick update - I did go back and updated the first page with a few proposed changes I saw ... if I missed anything, please let me know and truest that I absolutely did ignore you on purpose 

@k8Davies - I changed the breakfast in MK to be for the Plaza and my wife and I are definitely in for that


One last note - and not to get people's hopes up, but there are rumblings that things are being completed earlier than originally scheduled.  The latest is that Galaxy's Edge is ahead of schedule and previews could start as early as July.  Also that the Skyliner is in full testing and Mickey and Minnie's might be ready for August.  Obviously nothing is confirmed, but just something to be mindful of that could be an even more exciting time to be there - and potentiall more crowded!  (for the record I think there is no shot that GE is open for previews in July and will be surprised if the land is open before late Oct, but who knows at this point)

****** / Status Update ******​


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> ****** Status Update ******​
> Just a quick update - I did go back and updated the first page with a few proposed changes I saw ... if I missed anything, please let me know and truest that I absolutely did ignore you on purpose
> 
> @k8Davies - I changed the breakfast in MK to be for the Plaza and my wife and I are definitely in for that
> 
> 
> One last note - and not to get people's hopes up, but there are rumblings that things are being completed earlier than originally scheduled.  The latest is that Galaxy's Edge is ahead of schedule and previews could start as early as July.  Also that the Skyliner is in full testing and Mickey and Minnie's might be ready for August.  Obviously nothing is confirmed, but just something to be mindful of that could be an even more exciting time to be there - and potentiall more crowded!  (for the record I think there is no shot that GE is open for previews in July and will be surprised if the land is open before late Oct, but who knows at this point)
> 
> ****** / Status Update ******​


If Star Wars has passholder previews while I am down I may just die of excitement!


----------



## disneysteve

TheMaxRebo said:


> The latest is that Galaxy's Edge is ahead of schedule and previews could start as early as July. Also that the Skyliner is in full testing and Mickey and Minnie's might be ready for August.



I will definitely do the Skyliner if I can. I'm actually more excited about that than I am about GE, as weird as that may be.

And if we can get on Mickey and Minnie's without waiting more than an hour, count me in.


----------



## dkrauss

TheMaxRebo said:


> ****** Status Update ******​
> Just a quick update - I did go back and updated the first page with a few proposed changes I saw ... if I missed anything, please let me know and truest that I absolutely did ignore you on purpose
> 
> @k8Davies - I changed the breakfast in MK to be for the Plaza and my wife and I are definitely in for that
> 
> 
> One last note - and not to get people's hopes up, but there are rumblings that things are being completed earlier than originally scheduled.  The latest is that Galaxy's Edge is ahead of schedule and previews could start as early as July.  Also that the Skyliner is in full testing and Mickey and Minnie's might be ready for August.  Obviously nothing is confirmed, but just something to be mindful of that could be an even more exciting time to be there - and potentiall more crowded!  (for the record I think there is no shot that GE is open for previews in July and will be surprised if the land is open before late Oct, but who knows at this point)
> 
> ****** / Status Update ******​


Based on the discussion on the vlog yesterday, we may hear about SWG opening in Disneyland this week.  I don't recall but did Pandora do previews 3 months ahead of its opening?  

As far as the Skyliner goes.....I'm much more optimistic about an earlier opening for it......and so is Pete .  My wife and I are staying at PoP so we'll be using it if its available.  Fingers crossed!

Doug


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dkrauss said:


> Based on the discussion on the vlog yesterday, we may hear about SWG opening in Disneyland this week.  I don't recall but did Pandora do previews 3 months ahead of its opening?
> 
> As far as the Skyliner goes.....I'm much more optimistic about an earlier opening for it......and so is Pete .  My wife and I are staying at PoP so we'll be using it if its available.  Fingers crossed!
> 
> Doug



yeah, from what I am seeing we should get a date for DL tomorrow at the earnings call ... likely nothing for WDW's version (though perhaps we get a bit of a narrowing to like a month or something - be shocked if we get an official date for WDW)

I am wondering if when that site said "previews in July" they meant more like "hard hat tours for bloggers in July" - something like that I could see


----------



## dkrauss

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, from what I am seeing we should get a date for DL tomorrow at the earnings call ... likely nothing for WDW's version (though perhaps we get a bit of a narrowing to like a month or something - be shocked if we get an official date for WDW)
> 
> I am wondering if when that site said "previews in July" they meant more like "hard hat tours for bloggers in July" - something like that I could see


I apologize I missed the "previews in July".........given how important this one is........the earlier the better right!

Doug


----------



## k8Davies

TheMaxRebo said:


> ****** Status Update ******​
> Just a quick update - I did go back and updated the first page with a few proposed changes I saw ... if I missed anything, please let me know and truest that I absolutely did ignore you on purpose
> 
> @k8Davies - I changed the breakfast in MK to be for the Plaza and my wife and I are definitely in for that
> 
> 
> One last note - and not to get people's hopes up, but there are rumblings that things are being completed earlier than originally scheduled.  The latest is that Galaxy's Edge is ahead of schedule and previews could start as early as July.  Also that the Skyliner is in full testing and Mickey and Minnie's might be ready for August.  Obviously nothing is confirmed, but just something to be mindful of that could be an even more exciting time to be there - and potentiall more crowded!  (for the record I think there is no shot that GE is open for previews in July and will be surprised if the land is open before late Oct, but who knows at this point)
> 
> ****** / Status Update ******​




Thanks @TheMaxRebo for the update can’t wait to meet you and your lovely wife and have a fantastic breakfast.

As for the other news the Gondolas opening early would be amazing as I’m staying at CBR so it will definitely cut down on bus waits.

SWL summer might be a bit optimistic but here’s hoping. especially as I’m going again in October so even if it is just preliminary preview with pass holders and blogger it would be hopefully be fully open for that trip.


----------



## disneyholic family

SG131 said:


> If Star Wars has passholder previews while I am down I may just die of excitement!



and that would be a good reason to buy an AP!!


----------



## dkrauss

dkrauss said:


> Based on the discussion on the vlog yesterday, we may hear about SWG opening in Disneyland this week.  I don't recall but did Pandora do previews 3 months ahead of its opening?
> 
> As far as the Skyliner goes.....I'm much more optimistic about an earlier opening for it......and so is Pete .  My wife and I are staying at PoP so we'll be using it if its available.  Fingers crossed!
> 
> Doug


@Max Rebo  you got me on this one   SWG opens on Aug 29th!   Even with it being only a partial opening.........they went for the cash 

Doug


----------



## jennie622

Whew!  So glad Galaxys Edge is opening after the event!   I don’t want to be around when that insanity rolls into town!


----------



## dkrauss

jennie622 said:


> Whew!  So glad Galaxys Edge is opening after the event!   I don’t want to be around when that insanity rolls into town!


Thinking now we will have the Skyliner running during the event week.........that should be cool, given my wife and I are at PoP Century 

Doug


----------



## disneysteve

dkrauss said:


> Thinking now we will have the Skyliner running during the event week.........that should be cool, given my wife and I are at PoP Century


We'll be offsite but if the Skyliner is running, we'll be on it at some point for sure. I'm more excited for that than I am for GE.


----------



## rchristiansen

Good News - Bad News:

Our daughter is going to be involved in a musical production the first two weekends in August.

But that means we won't be able to attend the event and have to reschedule our trip :/


----------



## Gehrig1B

Hey @TheMaxRebo...  FYI- We (myself and wife) will be doing the Marceline to MK tour on Thursday the 8th if you want to post Thanks...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rchristiansen said:


> Good News - Bad News:
> 
> Our daughter is going to be involved in a musical production the first two weekends in August.
> 
> But that means we won't be able to attend the event and have to reschedule our trip :/



oh wow - obviously good and exciting for your daughter but bummer you won't make it!


----------



## disneyholic family

rchristiansen said:


> Good News - Bad News:
> 
> Our daughter is going to be involved in a musical production the first two weekends in August.
> 
> But that means we won't be able to attend the event and have to reschedule our trip :/



congrats to your daughter!! that's very exciting!!!


----------



## disneyholic family

did i already mention that we're going to the halloween party on friday august 16th?

since it's the first one, it will probably be crazy crowded, but on the other hand it's exciting as we had no expectation that we'd be there for a party....

.


----------



## Kathleen Glasgow

For those interested in Universal, they have a great promo, where you can Buy 2 days, and get 3 free days, for under $300!!


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

jennie622 said:


> Whew!  So glad Galaxys Edge is opening after the event!   I don’t want to be around when that insanity rolls into town!



My husband thinks I'm crazy. I'll be driving the 8 hours back for opening day of Galaxys Edge. I think he may be right. But this would be the 4th opening day land I attend. Something I wanted to do.


----------



## disneyholic family

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> My husband thinks I'm crazy. I'll be driving the 8 hours back for opening day of Galaxys Edge. I think he may be right. But this would be the 4th opening day land I attend. Something I wanted to do.



if i could drive to WDW, i'd be right there with you!!
but so far no bridge or tunnel across the atlantic....one day....

.


----------



## disneysteve

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> My husband thinks I'm crazy. I'll be driving the 8 hours back for opening day of Galaxys Edge. I think he may be right. But this would be the 4th opening day land I attend. Something I wanted to do.


Good for you! If our drive was only 8 hours we’d be at Disney much more often. Unfortunately our drive is about 17 hours.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Hi everyone! I am just wanting to let you know that I have created a Disboards March Madness Tournament Challenge Group. If you have filled out a bracket this year, you are more than welcome to join our group and see how your March Madness bracket fairs against some Disney fans! This is just a fun thing for us to do while we wait 4 1/2 months to meet at Walt Disney World.

There is no cost involved and no prize for the winner. Just a friendly competition.

****THIS GROUP IS NOW CLOSED TO ACCEPTING NEW PEOPLE AND NEW BRACKETS!!!****

*Link to the group:* http://fantasy.espn.com/tournament-challenge-bracket/2019/en/group?groupID=3371800

*Name of Group:* March_Disboards_Madness!
*Password to Join:* DISer
*Number of Brackets Allowed Per Person:* 2

*If you want to join, you have about 24 hours to do so. That is because once the Round of 64 officially begins, you will not be able to join.*

If you have any problems joining the group, let me know.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

****** QUICK OFFICIAL EVENTS UPDATE ******​
Just a quick note that John covered some items related to the event during yesterday DIS Unplugged episode.  I have the video linked below and he starts covering it at about the 31:40 mark

Key takeaways:
- Auction: For those donating items, there will be a form to fill out with the information about your item and how to get it to them.  Link to that form should go up in the next week or so
- Transportation after the Pandora party they will have buses to bring people back to any Disney property hotel after the party.  Again, will have a link to register for this in the next week or so and there will be a nominal charge (TBD but John said "around $10")
- Official Team Events: They have some ideas and are putting them together now.  They hope/plan that in the next 3-4 weeks they will have information and registration out for those smaller events - at least for the ones that have limited capacity.  This should put it well before any of the FP booking windows open, which will be nice






****** /End QUICK OFFICIAL EVENTS UPDATE ******​


----------



## disneyholic family

TheMaxRebo said:


> ****** QUICK OFFICIAL EVENTS UPDATE ******​
> Just a quick note that John covered some items related to the event during yesterday DIS Unplugged episode.  I have the video linked below and he starts covering it at about the 31:40 mark
> 
> Key takeaways:
> - Auction: For those donating items, there will be a form to fill out with the information about your item and how to get it to them.  Link to that form should go up in the next week or so
> - Transportation after the Pandora party they will have buses to bring people back to any Disney property hotel after the party.  Again, will have a link to register for this in the next week or so and there will be a nominal charge (TBD but John said "around $10")
> - Official Team Events: They have some ideas and are putting them together now.  They hope/plan that in the next 3-4 weeks they will have information and registration out for those smaller events - at least for the ones that have limited capacity.  This should put it well before any of the FP booking windows open, which will be nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ****** /End QUICK OFFICIAL EVENTS UPDATE ******​




thanks for the update and podcast heads up!!  off to listen now..
i guess i'll sign us up for the bus transportation..
that sounds like the easiest thing to do..

i was thinking that if we drive, it will be kind of weird to head out to the car that late at night when there aren't many people around..

.


----------



## k8Davies

TheMaxRebo said:


> ****** QUICK OFFICIAL EVENTS UPDATE ******​
> Just a quick note that John covered some items related to the event during yesterday DIS Unplugged episode.  I have the video linked below and he starts covering it at about the 31:40 mark
> 
> Key takeaways:
> - Auction: For those donating items, there will be a form to fill out with the information about your item and how to get it to them.  Link to that form should go up in the next week or so
> - Transportation after the Pandora party they will have buses to bring people back to any Disney property hotel after the party.  Again, will have a link to register for this in the next week or so and there will be a nominal charge (TBD but John said "around $10")
> - Official Team Events: They have some ideas and are putting them together now.  They hope/plan that in the next 3-4 weeks they will have information and registration out for those smaller events - at least for the ones that have limited capacity.  This should put it well before any of the FP booking windows open, which will be nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ****** /End QUICK OFFICIAL EVENTS UPDATE ******​



Thanks for this I was listening on the way home from work and it really cheered me up. As I was in bit of a holiday lull as book my ADR and still got a wait till the FP+ open.

So hearing this got me excited again. I can’t wait to see what they have plan and also to book my transport back from the party.

 As I want make sure I get back all safe and sound, to get my beauty sleep before the podcast the next day


----------



## TheMaxRebo

***** Update regarding donating items for Auction to raise money for Give Kids the World *****​
John posted in the official thread information on how to donate items to the auction:  Click here

Note: you need to submit the form as mentioned in the above post if you want to donate items.  If shipping, all items must be received by June 30th.  If attending the event you can bring the items with you but they are only accepting items delivered on August 7th and you still need to fill out the form

***** /End Update regarding donating items for Auction to raise money for Give Kids the World *****​


----------



## disneysteve

TheMaxRebo said:


> John posted in the official thread information on how to donate items to the auction


I saw that. That's really kind of a pain if you are donating multiple items. We probably have at least 20 things we're donating. I emailed Teresa to see if I could just put all of the info in a word doc and send it in that way. I'll sit and do them one by one if necessary but I'd rather not. Last time I just shipped a carton down to her with a list describing each item. That was way easier.


----------



## hockeygoofy

Me and the two kids are staying 8/6-8/8 @ Royal Pacific Universal and 8/8-8/11 @ Pop Century


----------



## Kathleen Glasgow

For those doing the Universal Meet, are we doing the Express Pass, or just the normal lines?


----------



## cmarsh31

We did the transport after the 2017 Epcot party - it was great for just the two of us, but it definitely didn't leave until a while after the event ended (probably to avoid leaving anyone on the list behind). Since we're hoping to do the DVC MM and this  with our kids, plus probably a water park one day, we've rented a car for the middle part of the trip - still using DME so I don't have to deal with driving in and out of MCO (and our bags!). Just going to pick up & drop off at the CCC


----------



## czechplz

Kathleen Glasgow said:


> For those doing the Universal Meet, are we doing the Express Pass, or just the normal lines?



I will have an express pass, but I plan on using the normal lines for the meet up so that we don't force anyone to pay for it. We will be doing Hagrid's Coaster though, which won't have an express pass option.


----------



## Gehrig1B

Uber/Lyft everywhere for us when not using Disney buses... We will be at AKL so quick ride from Pandora Event on Saturday night via ride share.


----------



## afan

cmarsh31 said:


> We did the transport after the 2017 Epcot party - it was great for just the two of us, but it definitely didn't leave until a while after the event ended (probably to avoid leaving anyone on the list behind). Since we're hoping to do the DVC MM and this  with our kids, plus probably a water park one day, we've rented a car for the middle part of the trip - still using DME so I don't have to deal with driving in and out of MCO (and our bags!). Just going to pick up & drop off at the CCC



That's good to know.  I was leaning towards doing an uber anyway so I don't lock myself in to staying until the event is over and wanting to get back quicker and easier.


----------



## jennie622

Uber and Lyft have rideshare options. If you’re going to the same hotel, split payment between accounts for transportation from the party.


----------



## DanielleC

I'm new to the site and forums.  Well, not really but have been reading them for a few years.  Also, I'm Male to Female Transgendered which makes me a bit hesitant.

I also had a total knee replacement a year ago and now I need a total hip replacement, ugh.  I may be in an ECV, I don't have a date for surgery (dr wants to try less invasive stuff first).  I can stand fine and I can walk short distances today but don't know how I'll be in August.

I've been wanting to attend one of these for a while and I finally decided to bite the bullet and fly, er drive solo for the event.  I won't be attending Saturday night, I waited too long to reserve everything.  Long time Disney fan, since the early 1970's.  I've stayed at every resort built before 2015.  First visit was 1/20-24/1975, Senior class trip.  But that's a whole other story.  LOL

I'm staying at The Contemporary from 8/8 to 8/11.  I'm coming over on 8/7 for the day (I live in Tampa Bay) and heading back home later that day, coming back and staying on the 8th.  So please feel free to add me to the list of who's staying where.

I'm interested in the following events...

Bar Crawl, Options 2, 3 or 4
Trivia Contest
Mini Golf Tournament
Disney Tours
Walt Disney: Marceline to Magic Kingdom Friday 8/9
Hoop Dee Doo
Illuminations
Disney Springs Lunch (no Movie)
Garden Grill Solo Travelers Breakfast (If Thursday or Saturday)
Breakfast in Magic Kingdom​


----------



## k8Davies

DanielleC said:


> I'm new to the site and forums.  Well, not really but have been reading them for a few years.  Also, I'm Male to Female Transgendered which makes me a bit hesitant.
> 
> I also had a total knee replacement a year ago and now I need a total hip replacement, ugh.  I may be in an ECV, I don't have a date for surgery (dr wants to try less invasive stuff first).  I can stand fine and I can walk short distances today but don't know how I'll be in August.
> 
> I've been wanting to attend one of these for a while and I finally decided to bite the bullet and fly, er drive solo for the event.  I won't be attending Saturday night, I waited too long to reserve everything.  Long time Disney fan, since the early 1970's.  I've stayed at every resort built before 2015.  First visit was 1/20-24/1975, Senior class trip.  But that's a whole other story.  LOL
> 
> I'm staying at The Contemporary from 8/8 to 8/11.  I'm coming over on 8/7 for the day (I live in Tampa Bay) and heading back home later that day, coming back and staying on the 8th.  So please feel free to add me to the list of who's staying where.
> 
> I'm interested in the following events...
> 
> Bar Crawl, Options 2, 3 or 4
> Trivia Contest
> Mini Golf Tournament
> Disney Tours
> Walt Disney: Marceline to Magic Kingdom Friday 8/9
> Hoop Dee Doo
> Illuminations
> Disney Springs Lunch (no Movie)
> Garden Grill Solo Travelers Breakfast (If Thursday or Saturday)
> Breakfast in Magic Kingdom​



Just wanted to say a big welcome to the boards and yay on booking your trip.

Happy to add you to the breakfast in the Magic Kingdom I have reservation for 10am on the 7th at The Plaza Restaurant- when I booked I added an extra space anyway, so all good.

Also good luck with the surgery on your hip - fingers crossed it’s all sorted before the trip.


----------



## DanielleC

k8Davies said:


> Just wanted to say a big welcome to the boards and yay on booking your trip.
> 
> Happy to add you to the breakfast in the Magic Kingdom I have reservation for 10am on the 7th at The Plaza Restaurant- when I booked I added an extra space anyway, so all good.
> 
> Also good luck with the surgery on your hip - fingers crossed it’s all sorted before the trip.



I've always felt that The Plaza Restaurant was one of the best kept secrets of MK.  As recent as 10 years ago it almost always had availability.  Thank goodness it's at 10am, I don't have to leave home until 8:00.  Hr drive there and then get in the park for a bit, then head to The Contemporary to pick up my creds.


----------



## disneysteve

DanielleC said:


> I'm new to the site and forums.
> 
> First visit was 1/20-24/1975, Senior class trip.


Welcome, Danielle!

I hope we get the chance to meet. I love connecting with people who have as long a history with Disney and Disney World as I do. My first trip was Memorial Day Weekend 1978. Good luck with the medical stuff. If you do anything to adorn your ECV that would make you easier to recognize, let us know.


----------



## DanielleC

disneysteve said:


> Welcome, Danielle!
> 
> I hope we get the chance to meet. I love connecting with people who have as long a history with Disney and Disney World as I do. My first trip was Memorial Day Weekend 1978. Good luck with the medical stuff. If you do anything to adorn your ECV that would make you easier to recognize, let us know.



I went to DW last October for Food & Wine and I rented an ECV.  I have to say, it's the way to go regardless of disability.  You get around a heck of a lot faster though the tourists don't hear you pressing the horn button or think "they must mean someone else." LOL  I didn't use it to jump in front of any lines, I just used it to get around EPCOT.  It's going to be a rented ECV so adorning it won't fly with the rental company.


----------



## k8Davies

DanielleC said:


> I've always felt that The Plaza Restaurant was one of the best kept secrets of MK.  As recent as 10 years ago it almost always had availability.  Thank goodness it's at 10am, I don't have to leave home until 8:00.  Hr drive there and then get in the park for a bit, then head to The Contemporary to pick up my creds.



Yay well I can’t wait to try the Plaza, it’ll be my first time.

Also we plan to head down after brekkie to get our credentials, so we can all go together.


----------



## DanielleC

k8Davies said:


> Yay well I can’t wait to try the Plaza, it’ll be my first time.
> 
> Also we plan to head down after brekkie to get our credentials, so we can all go together.



I've loved the Plaza every time I've eaten there.  And thanks for your welcome.  By the way, were you the one looking to adopt someone for the BLT event?


----------



## disneysteve

DanielleC said:


> It's going to be a rented ECV so adorning it won't fly with the rental company.


Oh, you'd be surprised. People put all sorts of non-permanent stuff on their ECV or wheelchair like battery-operated lights, flags, etc.


----------



## DanielleC

Yes but I'm too lazy to take them all off!!


----------



## DanielleC

How many people normally attend these events?


----------



## rteetz

DanielleC said:


> How many people normally attend these events?


Depends on the event. For the overall event so far over 1000 people are signed up.


----------



## czechplz

For who took a cab or rideshare service after the Epcot party, was there very many cars available at the time? I am staying a short distance away at AKL so it would definitely be cheaper to use a rideshare service, bt I'm sorried about having to wait a really long time to get a vehicle.


----------



## disneyholic family

DanielleC said:


> I'm new to the site and forums.  Well, not really but have been reading them for a few years.  Also, I'm Male to Female Transgendered which makes me a bit hesitant.
> 
> I also had a total knee replacement a year ago and now I need a total hip replacement, ugh.  I may be in an ECV, I don't have a date for surgery (dr wants to try less invasive stuff first).  I can stand fine and I can walk short distances today but don't know how I'll be in August.
> 
> I've been wanting to attend one of these for a while and I finally decided to bite the bullet and fly, er drive solo for the event.  I won't be attending Saturday night, I waited too long to reserve everything.  Long time Disney fan, since the early 1970's.  I've stayed at every resort built before 2015.  First visit was 1/20-24/1975, Senior class trip.  But that's a whole other story.  LOL
> 
> I'm staying at The Contemporary from 8/8 to 8/11.  I'm coming over on 8/7 for the day (I live in Tampa Bay) and heading back home later that day, coming back and staying on the 8th.  So please feel free to add me to the list of who's staying where.
> 
> I'm interested in the following events...
> 
> Bar Crawl, Options 2, 3 or 4
> Trivia Contest
> Mini Golf Tournament
> Disney Tours
> Walt Disney: Marceline to Magic Kingdom Friday 8/9
> Hoop Dee Doo
> Illuminations
> Disney Springs Lunch (no Movie)
> Garden Grill Solo Travelers Breakfast (If Thursday or Saturday)
> Breakfast in Magic Kingdom​





disneysteve said:


> Welcome, Danielle!
> 
> I hope we get the chance to meet. I love connecting with people who have as long a history with Disney and Disney World as I do. My first trip was Memorial Day Weekend 1978. Good luck with the medical stuff. If you do anything to adorn your ECV that would make you easier to recognize, let us know.




First off, welcome Danielle!!  Looking forward to meeting you!

Second, i have both of you beat on the long history with disney and disney world 

My first trip to disney world was in May 1974, the end of my first year at hopkins..
Drove down from baltimore (in a pinto for those of you familiar with the infamous history of that car)..

we camped for a week in a tent at Fort Wilderness....how do you spell heaven!!!!

that was followed by a week at the contemporary with my parents who flew down to join me at WDW...

from then until today, i've been at WDW almost every year (sometimes more than once), even after moving halfway around the world...(yes, our friends think we're certifiable)

but really my very first visit to a disney park was back in 1972, when i first went to disneyland during a rose bowl trip (stanford vs university of michigan)...
i flew all the way across the country for the rose bowl, but ended up giving away my game tickets to go to disneyland instead...

Even then, i knew what was really important!! 
.


----------



## OKW Lover

DanielleC said:


> I'm new to the site and forums. Well, not really but have been reading them for a few years. Also, I'm Male to Female Transgendered which makes me a bit hesitant.


Welcome Danielle!  

I'd like to try to set your mind at ease a bit.  We've been attending these events since they started way back with PCC 1.0 and the live podcasts/M&G before that.  We have found that universally the other attendees are open and welcoming.  You'll have much in common with them to chat about.  Many will love to hear about "the old days" of WDW.  I doubt anybody will be asking about you being M2F unless you bring it up yourself.  

As an old timer myself, I hope to meet you in person and chat about the early days at WDW.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DanielleC said:


> I'm new to the site and forums.  Well, not really but have been reading them for a few years.  Also, I'm Male to Female Transgendered which makes me a bit hesitant.
> 
> I also had a total knee replacement a year ago and now I need a total hip replacement, ugh.  I may be in an ECV, I don't have a date for surgery (dr wants to try less invasive stuff first).  I can stand fine and I can walk short distances today but don't know how I'll be in August.
> 
> I've been wanting to attend one of these for a while and I finally decided to bite the bullet and fly, er drive solo for the event.  I won't be attending Saturday night, I waited too long to reserve everything.  Long time Disney fan, since the early 1970's.  I've stayed at every resort built before 2015.  First visit was 1/20-24/1975, Senior class trip.  But that's a whole other story.  LOL
> 
> I'm staying at The Contemporary from 8/8 to 8/11.  I'm coming over on 8/7 for the day (I live in Tampa Bay) and heading back home later that day, coming back and staying on the 8th.  So please feel free to add me to the list of who's staying where.
> 
> I'm interested in the following events...
> 
> Bar Crawl, Options 2, 3 or 4
> Trivia Contest
> Mini Golf Tournament
> Disney Tours
> Walt Disney: Marceline to Magic Kingdom Friday 8/9
> Hoop Dee Doo
> Illuminations
> Disney Springs Lunch (no Movie)
> Garden Grill Solo Travelers Breakfast (If Thursday or Saturday)
> Breakfast in Magic Kingdom​



Hi Danielle - sorry that I hadn't seen this early and only now put in the updates to the first post - but have done that now .... 

Just a couple notes on the items you expressed interest in:
- For the Tour, we are just booking ourselves into the respective tours and then indicating which ones we have signed up for.  So if you want to do that one, just book it and let me know.  That is the one my wife and I have signed up for and would be great to have you there too!
- For Hoop Dee Doo we already booked the ADRs as we did it at 180 days out ... not sure if there are still spaced available (seemed to fill up) but I can check or at the very least keep you on the list in case someone else cancels 
- For the Garden Grill breakfast, I am tagging @afan who was taking lead and not sure if that has been fully booked/if there are spots/etc
- For breakfast in MK, tagging @k8Davies who was taking lead - I think there was still at least one spot on the ADR for breakfast at the Plaza, but will let her confirm!

Glad you decided to come!!!


----------



## afan

TheMaxRebo said:


> Hi Danielle - sorry that I hadn't seen this early and only now put in the updates to the first post - but have done that now ....
> 
> Just a couple notes on the items you expressed interest in:
> - For the Tour, we are just booking ourselves into the respective tours and then indicating which ones we have signed up for.  So if you want to do that one, just book it and let me know.  That is the one my wife and I have signed up for and would be great to have you there too!
> - For Hoop Dee Doo we already booked the ADRs as we did it at 180 days out ... not sure if there are still spaced available (seemed to fill up) but I can check or at the very least keep you on the list in case someone else cancels
> - For the Garden Grill breakfast, I am tagging @afan who was taking lead and not sure if that has been fully booked/if there are spots/etc
> - For breakfast in MK, tagging @k8Davies who was taking lead - I think there was still at least one spot on the ADR for breakfast at the Plaza, but will let her confirm!
> 
> Glad you decided to come!!!



Garden grill is booked and full as of now.  I think there was someone else that posted after it was booked about being interested as well so it may be possible someone could set up another one.


----------



## Ron from Michigan

DanielleC said:


> I'm new to the site and forums.  Well, not really but have been reading them for a few years.  Also, I'm Male to Female Transgendered which makes me a bit hesitant.
> 
> I also had a total knee replacement a year ago and now I need a total hip replacement, ugh.  I may be in an ECV, I don't have a date for surgery (dr wants to try less invasive stuff first).  I can stand fine and I can walk short distances today but don't know how I'll be in August.
> 
> I've been wanting to attend one of these for a while and I finally decided to bite the bullet and fly, er drive solo for the event.  I won't be attending Saturday night, I waited too long to reserve everything.  Long time Disney fan, since the early 1970's.  I've stayed at every resort built before 2015.  First visit was 1/20-24/1975, Senior class trip.  But that's a whole other story.  LOL
> 
> I'm staying at The Contemporary from 8/8 to 8/11.  I'm coming over on 8/7 for the day (I live in Tampa Bay) and heading back home later that day, coming back and staying on the 8th.  So please feel free to add me to the list of who's staying where.
> 
> I'm interested in the following events...
> 
> Bar Crawl, Options 2, 3 or 4
> Trivia Contest
> Mini Golf Tournament
> Disney Tours
> Walt Disney: Marceline to Magic Kingdom Friday 8/9
> Hoop Dee Doo
> Illuminations
> Disney Springs Lunch (no Movie)
> Garden Grill Solo Travelers Breakfast (If Thursday or Saturday)
> Breakfast in Magic Kingdom​



Welcome to the boards and event Danielle. Looking forward to meeting you during the event.


----------



## Ron from Michigan

We are planning on watching Illuminations on Wed. August 7th if anyone wants to join us.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

****** Update on transportation post Pandora Party *****​
Just an FYI that John has sent to everyone registered for the Pandora Party the link to register for bus transportation after the event.  

The cost is $10/person and they will go to all Disney hotels including Swan and Dolphin but will only be available after the part ends at 1am.  You must pre-register and the cost is non-refundable

As someone asked in the main thread, the buses can accommodate wheelchairs and ECVs BUT they will be going under the bus and you will have to be able to climb the stairs into the bus, there is no "lift" available

If you registered for the party and did NOT get an e-mail please* please email John at John@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com with the subject "Transportation Email Needed - FIRST NAME LAST NAME"
*
****** /end Update on transportation post Pandora Party *****​


----------



## disneysteve

We did the DIS bus last time for the Epcot party but we didn't have a car that trip since we only came down for less than 48 hours and stayed onsite. This time we'll be driving down and staying offsite for 11 days so we'll just drive to AK for the party. The bus is a great option though. $10/person is pretty reasonable and avoids worrying about getting an Uber/Lyft at that hour.


----------



## disneyholic family

disneysteve said:


> We did the DIS bus last time for the Epcot party but we didn't have a car that trip since we only came down for less than 48 hours and stayed onsite. This time we'll be driving down and staying offsite for 11 days so we'll just drive to AK for the party. The bus is a great option though. $10/person is pretty reasonable and avoids worrying about getting an Uber/Lyft at that hour.



i think we'll drive as well....i'm a bit nervous about that huge lot in the middle of the night, but i guess there will be others walking out to their cars at the same time.

.


----------



## disneysteve

disneyholic family said:


> i think we'll drive as well....i'm a bit nervous about that huge lot in the middle of the night, but i guess there will be others walking out to their cars at the same time.
> 
> .


Just think how easy it will be to find your car.


----------



## pSTANchio

Hi @TheMaxRebo, please take us off the Universal day!


----------



## k8Davies

DanielleC said:


> I've loved the Plaza every time I've eaten there. And thanks for your welcome. By the way, were you the one looking to adopt someone for the BLT event?



Okay having a brain dead moment, what BLT as now all I am thinking about is sandwiches lol 



TheMaxRebo said:


> ****** Update on transportation post Pandora Party *****​
> Just an FYI that John has sent to everyone registered for the Pandora Party the link to register for bus transportation after the event.
> 
> The cost is $10/person and they will go to all Disney hotels including Swan and Dolphin but will only be available after the part ends at 1am.  You must pre-register and the cost is non-refundable
> 
> As someone asked in the main thread, the buses can accommodate wheelchairs and ECVs BUT they will be going under the bus and you will have to be able to climb the stairs into the bus, there is no "lift" available
> 
> If you registered for the party and did NOT get an e-mail please* please email John at John@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com with the subject "Transportation Email Needed - FIRST NAME LAST NAME"
> *
> ****** /end Update on transportation post Pandora Party *****​



Yay I have booked my Transport so now I’m all settled.

As I do like to worry over nothing and I was getting a bit anxious about how I was getting back from the party.  So now I can just go and have a good time ride FOP until I’m dizzy and know I’m getting home safe and sound.


----------



## pSTANchio

Question: Anyone know the last day to purchase group rate tickets?


----------



## sbenemerito

We have to change our plans. We will now arrive on Aug 8, so please take us off the Universal and pre-party lists.


----------



## SG131

I’m torn whether I want to take the bus or take an Uber. I’m sure by 1 I’ll be exhausted and I thought I read someone say it does take the bus awhile to leave. I also don’t think I can register yet cause I’m not 100% sure what hotel I’ll be at. There’s a chance I may splurge on a few nights at the contemporary depending on how much my roof costs.  I’m having trouble resisting the group rates especially since I’ll have a slower paced schedule than usual.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

pSTANchio said:


> Hi @TheMaxRebo, please take us off the Universal day!





sbenemerito said:


> We have to change our plans. We will now arrive on Aug 8, so please take us off the Universal and pre-party lists.



Thanks for the update, I have removed you from the "interested" list for Universal


----------



## TheMaxRebo

k8Davies said:


> Okay having a brain dead moment, what BLT as now all I am thinking about is sandwiches lol



BLT is Bay Lake Tower - the DVC tower for the Contemporary


----------



## TheMaxRebo

pSTANchio said:


> Question: Anyone know the last day to purchase group rate tickets?



I don't know, and it doesn't have info on the official thread, just says to call the number that you call for booking the rooms with the group rate.  For those it still just has the note that over half the rooms blocked have been sold so i would think if they still have rooms left that they would still have tickets left to go along with them, but best bet would be to call the number:

*Book the below resorts by calling 407-939-4686* _(Monday – Friday: 8:30 am - 6:00 pm and Saturday-Sunday: 8:30am to 5pm)_. You must also supply the following information:
*Group Name:* Dreams Unlimited Group 2019
*Group Code:* G0766384


----------



## k8Davies

TheMaxRebo said:


> BLT is Bay Lake Tower - the DVC tower for the Contemporary



Thanks well as I’m not a DVC member  that’s probably why I was confused.

Although I suppose if I ever get invited by a DVC member I could have a BLT in the BLT. As I’ve had a Kiev in Kiev, a Manhattan in Manhattan, and a Singapore sling in Singapore - yes I am that type of tourist


----------



## TheMaxRebo

k8Davies said:


> Thanks well as I’m not a DVC member  that’s probably why I was confused.
> 
> Although I suppose if I ever get invited by a DVC member I could have a BLT in the BLT. As I’ve had a Kiev in Kiev, a Manhattan in Manhattan, and a Singapore sling in Singapore - yes I am that type of tourist



well, if we are ever at a bar together in Moscow, I know what to order you!!!


----------



## Braddy007

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, if we are ever at a bar together in Moscow, I know what to order you!!!



A beer????


----------



## Vernon Wolfe

Hello @TheMaxRebo , Can you cancel my reservation for Hoop de doo?  I received a promotion at work and will no longer be able to attend the event as I will be in training.    I was looking forward to meeting everyone but I'm sure there will be a next time.


----------



## disneyholic family

k8Davies said:


> Thanks well as I’m not a DVC member  that’s probably why I was confused.
> 
> Although I suppose if I ever get invited by a DVC member I could have a BLT in the BLT. As I’ve had a Kiev in Kiev, a Manhattan in Manhattan, and a Singapore sling in Singapore - yes I am that type of tourist



i'm so with you on this!!!  every single time i hear BLT, i think of the sandwich...

.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Vernon Wolfe said:


> Hello @TheMaxRebo , Can you cancel my reservation for Hoop de doo?  I received a promotion at work and will no longer be able to attend the event as I will be in training.    I was looking forward to meeting everyone but I'm sure there will be a next time.



Well, I suppose I should start by saying congratulations on your promotion!  But definitely a bummer in the timing of the training.  I've removed you from the posts on the first page and this does free up a spot for the Hoop Dee Doo

In my notes I had that @CynthiaC925 and @JLoinDisney were looking for spots - did you all formally get an ADR or where does this stand?  (sorry if my notes are out of date)

I also know that @DanielleC was interested so potentially could take this spot as well if open


----------



## k8Davies

Have you seen there is going to be an after hours Villlians even - select dates up until the 8th August - now seriously debating if I can fit it in with the bajillion other things I want to do on my  6 night trip. 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...er-hours-nights-events-at-magic-kingdom-park/


----------



## SG131

k8Davies said:


> Have you seen there is going to be an after hours Villlians even - select dates up until the 8th August - now seriously debating if I can fit it in with the bajillion other things I want to do on my  6 night trip.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...er-hours-nights-events-at-magic-kingdom-park/


Ok what!!!! Break out the spreadsheet it’s time to change some plans!!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

k8Davies said:


> Have you seen there is going to be an after hours Villlians even - select dates up until the 8th August - now seriously debating if I can fit it in with the bajillion other things I want to do on my  6 night trip.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...er-hours-nights-events-at-magic-kingdom-park/





SG131 said:


> Ok what!!!! Break out the spreadsheet it’s time to change some plans!!!!



I am thinking the same thing!   Will have to see if it can fit in, but would be really fun to do!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

I know this is a great option for those of us being there that week. I’m just hesitant trying this during our event with it being so close to the Halloween Parties. Plus, villains won’t be meeting during the event.

If I wait a week, I could then meet some of the characters for a cheaper cost I believe!


----------



## k8Davies

SG131 said:


> Ok what!!!! Break out the spreadsheet it’s time to change some plans!!!!





TheMaxRebo said:


> I am thinking the same thing!   Will have to see if it can fit in, but would be really fun to do!



Does look amazing but I am trying to work out what dates they will have it on.

As it says up until the 8th so mostly likely on that night, but isn’t that the same night as H2Glow and th DVC after hours event at AK.

Seems strange they would run 3 events on one night or do they always do this type of thing?

Keeping my fingers crossed they have one on the 7th as was going to go to MK that night anyway so wouldn’t be a change to my plans lol.


----------



## DanielleC

k8Davies said:


> Okay having a brain dead moment, what BLT as now all I am thinking about is sandwiches lol
> 
> 
> 
> Yay I have booked my Transport so now I’m all settled.
> 
> As I do like to worry over nothing and I was getting a bit anxious about how I was getting back from the party.  So now I can just go and have a good time ride FOP until I’m dizzy and know I’m getting home safe and sound.




My bad, wrong person, lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I know this is a great option for those of us being there that week. I’m just hesitant trying this during our event with it being so close to the Halloween Parties. Plus, villains won’t be meeting during the event.
> 
> If I wait a week, I could then meet some of the characters for a cheaper cost I believe!



it depends what you want - this is a themed add on to the After Hours events, which, to me, the main draw is the low crowds and non-existance wait times for rides.  Compared to the Halloween parties which are getting more and more crowded


----------



## DanielleC

disneyholic family said:


> First off, welcome Danielle!!  Looking forward to meeting you!
> 
> Second, i have both of you beat on the long history with disney and disney world
> 
> My first trip to disney world was in May 1974, the end of my first year at hopkins..
> Drove down from baltimore (in a pinto for those of you familiar with the infamous history of that car)..
> 
> we camped for a week in a tent at Fort Wilderness....how do you spell heaven!!!!
> 
> that was followed by a week at the contemporary with my parents who flew down to join me at WDW...
> 
> from then until today, i've been at WDW almost every year (sometimes more than once), even after moving halfway around the world...(yes, our friends think we're certifiable)
> 
> but really my very first visit to a disney park was back in 1972, when i first went to disneyland during a rose bowl trip (stanford vs university of michigan)...
> i flew all the way across the country for the rose bowl, but ended up giving away my game tickets to go to disneyland instead...
> 
> Even then, i knew what was really important!!
> .



A Pinto?  Damn, there's a literal blast from the past.  My dad had one for deliveries for his drug store in the 1970'.  It got hit, from behind too.  It didn't blow up, the driver walked away from the crash.

As I have said, my first trip was my senior class trip in 1975.  In the first 24 hours...

We were threatened with no flight home.  The airline had a spot inspection by the FAA and the aircraft was missing about 30 life jackets that some of us took.
The Poly threatened to throw us out.  Some guys went and started tossing anybody and everybody in the pool.  Someone ran down a hall unloading a fire extinguisher and then pulled a fire alarm button.  Some of us got wind that Charley and Marie were making out on the beach.  So a bunch of us went out there and jumped on them.  Unfortunately, it wasn't Charley and Marie
The next year the following class was told Disney wasn't accepting class trips any longer.

Oh those were the days.


----------



## DanielleC

TheMaxRebo said:


> Hi Danielle - sorry that I hadn't seen this early and only now put in the updates to the first post - but have done that now ....
> 
> Just a couple notes on the items you expressed interest in:
> - For the Tour, we are just booking ourselves into the respective tours and then indicating which ones we have signed up for.  So if you want to do that one, just book it and let me know.  That is the one my wife and I have signed up for and would be great to have you there too!
> - For Hoop Dee Doo we already booked the ADRs as we did it at 180 days out ... not sure if there are still spaced available (seemed to fill up) but I can check or at the very least keep you on the list in case someone else cancels
> - For the Garden Grill breakfast, I am tagging @afan who was taking lead and not sure if that has been fully booked/if there are spots/etc
> - For breakfast in MK, tagging @k8Davies who was taking lead - I think there was still at least one spot on the ADR for breakfast at the Plaza, but will let her confirm!
> 
> Glad you decided to come!!!



I'll book the tour this week and let you know.  k8Davies added me to The Plaza so that's taken care of.  If you can get me in Hoop Dee Doo, great.  If not, no big deal.  Garden Grille is fine as it is, don't worry about me there.

Thanks!!


----------



## DanielleC

OKW Lover said:


> Welcome Danielle!
> 
> I'd like to try to set your mind at ease a bit.  We've been attending these events since they started way back with PCC 1.0 and the live podcasts/M&G before that.  We have found that universally the other attendees are open and welcoming.  You'll have much in common with them to chat about.  Many will love to hear about "the old days" of WDW.  I doubt anybody will be asking about you being M2F unless you bring it up yourself.
> 
> As an old timer myself, I hope to meet you in person and chat about the early days at WDW.



It's really hard to think there were "The Old Days" of WDW.  But yeah, there are!

Anyone is free to ask me about being trans.  The crap on TV is just that, crap.  I've heard on three different shows on ESPN radio, over a three year period, but can't be sure or prove, that Caitlyn Jenner would not attend the Espys to get the Arthur Ashe Courage Award unless they paid her $50,000.  Which is why I don't watch much TV these days except Rays & Mets baseball games.


----------



## DanielleC

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, I suppose I should start by saying congratulations on your promotion!  But definitely a bummer in the timing of the training.  I've removed you from the posts on the first page and this does free up a spot for the Hoop Dee Doo
> 
> In my notes I had that @CynthiaC925 and @JLoinDisney were looking for spots - did you all formally get an ADR or where does this stand?  (sorry if my notes are out of date)
> 
> I also know that @DanielleC was interested so potentially could take this spot as well if open



If they don't want it I'll take it.  Also, I never clicked monitor this thread.  I finally remembered to click it today after I aw all the replies to my posts!


----------



## SG131

k8Davies said:


> Does look amazing but I am trying to work out what dates they will have it on.
> 
> As it says up until the 8th so mostly likely on that night, but isn’t that the same night as H2Glow and th DVC after hours event at AK.
> 
> Seems strange they would run 3 events on one night or do they always do this type of thing?
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed they have one on the 7th as was going to go to MK that night anyway so wouldn’t be a change to my plans lol.


It looks like the current after hours are every Thursday so it looks like 8/8 will be the only one while I’m there unless they add extra ones in depending on popularity.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Keep in mind, the DAH Villains event is the same night as the DVC Moonlight Magic Party at Animal Kingdom. So, those planning on attending the DVC Party will need to make a decision between this event and that event.


----------



## DanielleC

TheMaxRebo said:


> Hi Danielle - sorry that I hadn't seen this early and only now put in the updates to the first post - but have done that now ....
> 
> Just a couple notes on the items you expressed interest in:
> - For the Tour, we are just booking ourselves into the respective tours and then indicating which ones we have signed up for.  So if you want to do that one, just book it and let me know.  That is the one my wife and I have signed up for and would be great to have you there too!
> - For Hoop Dee Doo we already booked the ADRs as we did it at 180 days out ... not sure if there are still spaced available (seemed to fill up) but I can check or at the very least keep you on the list in case someone else cancels
> - For the Garden Grill breakfast, I am tagging @afan who was taking lead and not sure if that has been fully booked/if there are spots/etc
> - For breakfast in MK, tagging @k8Davies who was taking lead - I think there was still at least one spot on the ADR for breakfast at the Plaza, but will let her confirm!
> 
> Glad you decided to come!!!



Please add me to _Walt Disney: Marceline to Magic Kingdom. I booked it today, for Friday 8/9.  Also, I changed my hotel to Wed through Sun._


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Keep in mind, the DAH Villains event is the same night as the DVC Moonlight Magic Party at Animal Kingdom. So, those planning on attending the DVC Party will need to make a decision between this event and that event.



are the dates for the DAH event set?  Wasn't sure if they had all the dates set that far out ... but if so, then very good point!

Next time they have a party I am going to have to book a 2 week vacation just to fit in everything I'd like to


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DanielleC said:


> Please add me to _Walt Disney: Marceline to Magic Kingdom. I booked it today, for Friday 8/9.  Also, I changed my hotel to Wed through Sun._



excellent- we will be on the same tour!


----------



## afan

I'm guessing the DAH will be the 8th since that's the last date.  Also if I remember correctly there's PM EMH at MK on the 7th.  Not that it can't change but I wouldn't think they'd do the event 2 nights in a row.  I'm in for the 8th though.  I was hoping they'd have one while we're there and hope the new theme doesn't mean they sell more tickets.  I didn't need a theme for the event, seems weird.


----------



## disneyholic family

k8Davies said:


> Have you seen there is going to be an after hours Villlians even - select dates up until the 8th August - now seriously debating if I can fit it in with the bajillion other things I want to do on my  6 night trip.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...er-hours-nights-events-at-magic-kingdom-park/



OMG my brain is about to explode....
i've completely lost track of what i think we're doing when....
so many fun things to do in such a short span of time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

.


----------



## disneyholic family

k8Davies said:


> Does look amazing but I am trying to work out what dates they will have it on.
> 
> As it says up until the 8th so mostly likely on that night, but isn’t that the same night as H2Glow and th DVC after hours event at AK.
> 
> Seems strange they would run 3 events on one night or do they always do this type of thing?
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed they have one on the 7th as was going to go to MK that night anyway so wouldn’t be a change to my plans lol.



you're right..
the 8th is the date of the DVC event...that is weird...


.


----------



## disneyholic family

DanielleC said:


> A Pinto?  Damn, there's a literal blast from the past.  My dad had one for deliveries for his drug store in the 1970'.  It got hit, from behind too.  It didn't blow up, the driver walked away from the crash.
> 
> As I have said, my first trip was my senior class trip in 1975.  In the first 24 hours...
> 
> We were threatened with no flight home.  The airline had a spot inspection by the FAA and the aircraft was missing about 30 life jackets that some of us took.
> The Poly threatened to throw us out.  Some guys went and started tossing anybody and everybody in the pool.  Someone ran down a hall unloading a fire extinguisher and then pulled a fire alarm button.  Some of us got wind that Charley and Marie were making out on the beach.  So a bunch of us went out there and jumped on them.  Unfortunately, it wasn't Charley and Marie
> The next year the following class was told Disney wasn't accepting class trips any longer.
> 
> Oh those were the days.



your senior class trip sounds like what goes on at the value resorts now when the teen groups visit... 

.


----------



## bartleyosu

If anyone is a real member of DVC and going to party, we would love to go as your guests.  We are 2nd class resale owners. LOL and would love to experience.  Let me know!  It would be me and my husband.  We are 50 yr old Ohio people.  I am a teacher so pretty safe. lol.


----------



## DanielleC

QUOTE="TheMaxRebo, post: 59897968, member: 174177"]
View attachment 361275

Hello everyone!  We've done this for past events and thought it would be good to have one this time as well (based on some chatter I have already seen there is some interest in *un*official events as well!)​
note: Original photos source credit: Disney Parks[/QUOTE]

Is anyone buying a Disney Dining Plan for the event?


----------



## disneyholic family

bartleyosu said:


> If anyone is a real member of DVC and going to party, we would love to go as your guests.  We are 2nd class resale owners. LOL and would love to experience.  Let me know!  It would be me and my husband.  We are 50 yr old Ohio people.  I am a teacher so pretty safe. lol.



we're also resale owners...
we just bought last august...the dis event will be the first time we're staying as DVC members (albeit 2nd class ones  ) ....


.


----------



## disneyholic family

DanielleC said:


> Is anyone buying a Disney Dining Plan for the event?



We often do the dining plan, but we're not this time...
i plan on keeping track of all our on property food expenditures, to make the comparison..
we've done both free dining and bought the dining plan on past trips..
it's especially worthwhile if you're planning on many character lunches/dinners...
i've even purchased it for the family when i knew it would be a bit more than out of pocket just because when i pay in advance, i'm less disturbed by the super high cost of food in the parks...

in any case, no we're not buying it this time....we'll see how that works....

.


----------



## czechplz

DanielleC said:


> QUOTE="TheMaxRebo, post: 59897968, member: 174177"]
> View attachment 361275
> 
> Hello everyone!  We've done this for past events and thought it would be good to have one this time as well (based on some chatter I have already seen there is some interest in *un*official events as well!)​
> note: Original photos source credit: Disney Parks



Is anyone buying a Disney Dining Plan for the event?[/QUOTE]

We will have the Disney Dining Plan!


----------



## k8Davies

DanielleC said:


> QUOTE="TheMaxRebo, post: 59897968, member: 174177"]
> View attachment 361275
> 
> Hello everyone!  We've done this for past events and thought it would be good to have one this time as well (based on some chatter I have already seen there is some interest in *un*official events as well!)​
> note: Original photos source credit: Disney Parks



Is anyone buying a Disney Dining Plan for the event?[/QUOTE]

Didn’t buy the Disney Dining plan but I got the QS plan free when I booked my hotel - so apart from the Plaza and Garden Grill breakfasts and the Hoop Dee Do dinner, I’m going to be eating QS and snacks for the rest of my trip.


----------



## disneyholic family

k8Davies said:


> Didn’t buy the Disney Dining plan but I got the QS plan free when I booked my hotel - so apart from the Plaza and Garden Grill breakfasts and the Hoop Dee Do dinner, I’m going to be eating QS and snacks for the rest of my trip.



that's great - the snacks are now insanely expensive!! 

.


----------



## DanielleC

k8Davies said:


> Is anyone buying a Disney Dining Plan for the event?



Didn’t buy the Disney Dining plan but I got the QS plan free when I booked my hotel - so apart from the Plaza and Garden Grill breakfasts and the Hoop Dee Do dinner, I’m going to be eating QS and snacks for the rest of my trip.[/QUOTE]

I've got around $400 in Disney gift cards I need to use and will probably have $200 more by August (I have a Disney Visa card).  I've been thinking about getting a quick service plan or a full service plan.  Hoop Dee Doo will use 2 full service credits and Plaza will use 1 and I may go to Chef Mickey's on Sunday at 7:30am to use the 4th.  Then I have QS for the rest.


----------



## SG131

DanielleC said:


> Is anyone buying a Disney Dining Plan for the event?


I was originally thinking about it, but I decided I'd rather try to swing an upgrade to a hotel room instead.  I've spend at least 2 weeks worth of time at values since I got my AP in Dec so I was ready for a splurge! Plus I get an AP discount on food so that made paying for the dining plan less worth it for me than paying OOP.


----------



## DanielleC

SG131 said:


> I was originally thinking about it, but I decided I'd rather try to swing an upgrade to a hotel room instead.  I've spend at least 2 weeks worth of time at values since I got my AP in Dec so I was ready for a splurge! Plus I get an AP discount on food so that made paying for the dining plan less worth it for me than paying OOP.



I keep forgetting about the AP discount and my Visa discount too.  I need to stop forgetting


----------



## SG131

DanielleC said:


> I keep forgetting about the AP discount and my Visa discount too.  I need to stop forgetting


I forget all the time too since I'm new to the AP thing, especially when buying merch.  A CM told me that theyre supposed to always ask if you are an AP, but they only seem to 50% of the time or less.


----------



## DanielleC

SG131 said:


> I forget all the time too since I'm new to the AP thing, especially when buying merch.  A CM told me that theyre supposed to always ask if you are an AP, but they only seem to 50% of the time or less.



I can see in Disney Springs where they may not ask or don't want to ask because they are not Disney owned stores and want to keep sales up.  I bought a Dooney & Bourke purse in Oct and I handed the clerk my AP and my Disney Visa and she wouldn't let me use the Visa card to pay for it.  I was like "Huh?"  There was no way I was going to forget my discount on that purchase and I wanted the VISA points for it too since it was a $200+ sale.  She had to get a manager over to "approve" it.  I did forget to use the AP discount at Sephora for a makeup purchase that was $75 though, ugh.


----------



## OKW Lover

DanielleC said:


> bought a Dooney & Bourke purse in Oct and I handed the clerk my AP and my Disney Visa and she wouldn't let me use the Visa card to pay for it. I was like "Huh?" There was no way I was going to forget my discount on that purchase and I wanted the VISA points for it too since it was a $200+ sale. She had to get a manager over to "approve" it.


There is a CM that needs additional training.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SG131 said:


> I forget all the time too since I'm new to the AP thing, especially when buying merch.  A CM told me that theyre supposed to always ask if you are an AP, but they only seem to 50% of the time or less.



They are very good about asking at Disneyland ... almost like they are trying to find an excuse to give you a discount (and, to be fair, much higher % of guests there are AP holders) - but I agree, about 50/50 in WDW - I do try to ask basically anywhere if they do AP, or Disney Visa, etc. discounts


----------



## Gehrig1B

Looks like the Villains MK DAH is confirmed for August 8th.  We enjoyed our previous MK DAH, and are all in for this one as well.  Should be a great time if they do not expand the number of tickets to rival the parties...


----------



## wiihoo888

Just booked Marceline for my husband and me on 8/9. Can’t wait! Have been to Disney well over two dozen times, and this will be my first venture behind the scenes


----------



## DanielleC

wiihoo888 said:


> Just booked Marceline for my husband and me on 8/9. Can’t wait! Have been to Disney well over two dozen times, and this will be my first venture behind the scenes



You will enjoy it and it's a good start to taking behind the scenes tours.


----------



## cmarsh31

disneyholic family said:


> you're right..
> the 8th is the date of the DVC event...that is weird...
> 
> 
> .


and H2O Glow too. Everything on one night.


----------



## dkrauss

czechplz said:


> Is anyone buying a Disney Dining Plan for the event?



We will have the Disney Dining Plan![/QUOTE]
My wife and I actually were able to get FREE Dining for the first time (probably the last too )  We upgraded to the regular DDP.  We found the convenience of the DDP is something we appreciate.  Do we save money...…..probably we just break even.....at best.  However, for us since we book so far in advance we've saved to cover any ADR we choose not to put on the DDP.  We also love the snack credits 

Doug


----------



## TheMaxRebo

****** Overall Update and Reminder ******​
Hi everyone, just thought I would post a quick status up and just reminder of what is known/unknown about official activities, unofficial ones, and events going on at Disney (or rumors) for when we will be there

*Official DIS Events/Activities:*
- Transportation after the Pandora Party:  An e-mail went out to everyone who registered for the party about signing up for bus transportation back to Disney hotels - $10/person.  If you didn't get the e-mail, reach out to John
- Auction Donation Items: Main thread has a link for registering what items you want to donate.  On the DIS Unplugged Show this week they mentioned that they are likely to have a cutoff of July 1st for when they would need to receive items for.  The link does mention you can wait to bring them with you if you are attending, but on the show Teresa mentioned she would prefer if you send them earlier
- Live Podcast: Reminder there will be a live podcast you can attend on Sunday - exact timing not set but John said it won't be too early as they need to recover form Pandora party.   Expected to be at Contemporary
- Events during the week: Still to be scheduled, Pete mentioned on podcast this week they are working on their ideas and should have more info relatively soon 
- Patreon Event: Pete also mentioned there will be an event that week exclusive to Patreon members (no further details at this time)

*Disney Events and Rumors:*
- Skyliner: Yesterday it was reported that they were testing the DHS line with people in it.  While Disney still hasn't updated their opening timeframe of "Fall" but all signs are pointing to this being open early, most assuredly prior to when Galaxy's Edge opens on Aug 29th.  I think much more likely than not it will be open for when we are there - don't hold me to it as no guarantees but I think we will get the "Bucket Crawl" in
- Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway: Latest rumor on this one is that there have been some technical issues and might not open until 2020.  I would not expect/plan for this to be open when we are there
- Disney Villains After Hours at Magic Kingdom Event: Hard Ticket event planed for Thursdays in the Summer, with last date being Thursday, August 8th, so the week many of us will be there.  Cost is $125/person
- Circle of Flavors: Harambe at Night Progressive Dining Event at Animal Kingdom: special dining event at Animal Kingdom held on Wednesdays this summer and fall, including Wednesday, August 7th @6pm.  Cost is $125/Adult and $99/child - theme park admission required
- DVC Moonlight Magic at Animal Kingdom: Scheduled for Thursday, August 8th (can be booked starting June 5th)

*UnOfficial Events:*
Obviously a number of them are still pending, but some events to keep in mind as you think about other events you may want to do, including those listed above:
- Wed 8/7 @ 10am: Breakfast in MK
- Wed 8/7 4pm - 7pm: Unofficial Welcome party, poolside at POP
- Thurs 8/8 PPO - Solo Breakfast at EPCOT @ Garden Grill
- Fri 8/9 @ 8:30: Hoop Dee Doo Review
- Sat 8/10 8pm - 10pm: Pre-parties at Nomad Lounge and Victoria Falls

Please let me know of any questions!  Most events have more details found on the first page of this thread - if anything is wrong or missing, please let me know.  Thanks!


****** /End Overall Update and Reminder ******​


----------



## disneyholic family

TheMaxRebo said:


> ****** Overall Update and Reminder ******​
> Hi everyone, just thought I would post a quick status up and just reminder of what is known/unknown about official activities, unofficial ones, and events going on at Disney (or rumors) for when we will be there
> 
> *Official DIS Events/Activities:*
> - Transportation after the Pandora Party:  An e-mail went out to everyone who registered for the party about signing up for bus transportation back to Disney hotels - $10/person.  If you didn't get the e-mail, reach out to John
> - Auction Donation Items: Main thread has a link for registering what items you want to donate.  On the DIS Unplugged Show this week they mentioned that they are likely to have a cutoff of July 1st for when they would need to receive items for.  The link does mention you can wait to bring them with you if you are attending, but on the show Teresa mentioned she would prefer if you send them earlier
> - Live Podcast: Reminder there will be a live podcast you can attend on Sunday - exact timing not set but John said it won't be too early as they need to recover form Pandora party.   Expected to be at Contemporary
> - Events during the week: Still to be scheduled, Pete mentioned on podcast this week they are working on their ideas and should have more info relatively soon
> - Patreon Event: Pete also mentioned there will be an event that week exclusive to Patreon members (no further details at this time)
> 
> *Disney Events and Rumors:*
> - Skyliner: Yesterday it was reported that they were testing the DHS line with people in it.  While Disney still hasn't updated their opening timeframe of "Fall" but all signs are pointing to this being open early, most assuredly prior to when Galaxy's Edge opens on Aug 29th.  I think much more likely than not it will be open for when we are there - don't hold me to it as no guarantees but I think we will get the "Bucket Crawl" in
> - Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway: Latest rumor on this one is that there have been some technical issues and might not open until 2020.  I would not expect/plan for this to be open when we are there
> - Disney Villains After Hours at Magic Kingdom Event: Hard Ticket event planed for Thursdays in the Summer, with last date being Thursday, August 8th, so the week many of us will be there.  Cost is $125/person
> - Circle of Flavors: Harambe at Night Progressive Dining Event at Animal Kingdom: special dining event at Animal Kingdom held on Wednesdays this summer and fall, including Wednesday, August 7th @6pm.  Cost is $125/Adult and $99/child - theme park admission required
> - DVC Moonlight Magic at Animal Kingdom: Scheduled for Thursday, August 8th (can be booked starting June 5th)
> 
> *UnOfficial Events:*
> Obviously a number of them are still pending, but some events to keep in mind as you think about other events you may want to do, including those listed above:
> - Wed 8/7 @ 10am: Breakfast in MK
> - Wed 8/7 4pm - 7pm: Unofficial Welcome party, poolside at POP
> - Thurs 8/8 PPO - Solo Breakfast at EPCOT @ Garden Grill
> - Fri 8/9 @ 8:30: Hoop Dee Doo Review
> - Sat 8/10 8pm - 10pm: Pre-parties at Nomad Lounge and Victoria Falls
> 
> Please let me know of any questions!  Most events have more details found on the first page of this thread - if anything is wrong or missing, please let me know.  Thanks!
> 
> 
> ****** /End Overall Update and Reminder ******​




thanks for the update!!
i think i recall another unofficial event that already has a time set - the miniature golf meet.


.


----------



## PamNC

I am soooooo excited I can't stand myself. I'm finally booked. I'm staying at POP for the first time - 8/7 - 8/12. Now I need to go back through this thread and remember what the unofficial events I signed up for might be. Is there a master list per chance? I know I'm doing the character breakfast at Garden Grill on 7/8 and the nomad lounge thing before the Pandora Party. I think something else.... can't remember. 

SUUUUUper excited.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PamNC said:


> I am soooooo excited I can't stand myself. I'm finally booked. I'm staying at POP for the first time - 8/7 - 8/12. Now I need to go back through this thread and remember what the unofficial events I signed up for might be. Is there a master list per chance? I know I'm doing the character breakfast at Garden Grill on 7/8 and the nomad lounge thing before the Pandora Party. I think something else.... can't remember.
> 
> SUUUUUper excited.



Just check the first page, I think 3rd post has the events and everyone who expressed interest in it is listed under each event.  You can do ctrl+F and enter your user name to see where it shows up if that is helpful


----------



## PamNC

Hello - what time is the Garden Grill Solo Breakfast? I'm on the list.... can't find the dang thread


----------



## SG131

PamNC said:


> Hello - what time is the Garden Grill Solo Breakfast? I'm on the list.... can't find the dang thread


9am and it’s an EMH morning so those of us staying onsite were going to do soarin’ before breakfast


----------



## Kathleen Glasgow

I was wondering who was planning on going to the Disney Villains After Hours event on the Thursday Aug 8th. I'm thinking of going; do we want to have it on the event schedule?


----------



## Gehrig1B

Kathleen Glasgow said:


> I was wondering who was planning on going to the Disney Villains After Hours event on the Thursday Aug 8th. I'm thinking of going; do we want to have it on the event schedule?




We will be going. After Hours is a great way to see the park without crowds and enjoy the rides and attractions effortlessly. The only lines we encountered at MK were for the snack carts and Seven Dwarfs. I know it is pricey but is the one ticketed event I believe is worth it.

By the way, my daughter was at HS DAH last  night and got to ride T o T solo... she had to FaceTime immediately and share with us.


----------



## Michele&Jessica

I just booked DestiNations Discovered Tour at Epcot for August 6th. Was thinking of going to Biergarten afterwards (if I can get in).  Anyone doing Circle of Flavors?


----------



## wiihoo888

DanielleC said:


> You will enjoy it and it's a good start to taking behind the scenes tours.


We’re so weak here...LOL! My two sons are now going with us on the trip too (just the first 3 days, and they are now doing the Marceline to Magic tour as well. We can’t wait


----------



## TheMaxRebo

******* Happy Passover and Easter Post *******​
Hi everyone .... a bit late for the former and a bit early for the later but just wanted to wish everyone who observes either a very blessed and happy Passover and Easter

 



and whether you celebrate either, both, or neither, just remember, less than 2 months from when we can book fastpasses!!!​
******* /end Happy Passover and Easter Post *******​


----------



## 115belladonna

Michele&Jessica said:


> I just booked DestiNations Discovered Tour at Epcot for August 6th. Was thinking of going to Biergarten afterwards (if I can get in).  Anyone doing Circle of Flavors?


I’m doing Circle of Flavors


----------



## Kathleen Glasgow

So I decided to stay on property for an extra day. I'm going to be be at POP now from Thurs 8/8- Sunday 8/11. I'm thinking of going to Villains After hours, so I wanted the option to have a Disney property to sleep at afterwards.


----------



## 115belladonna

Kathleen Glasgow said:


> So I decided to stay on property for an extra day. I'm going to be be at POP now from Thurs 8/8- Sunday 8/11. I'm thinking of going to Villains After hours, so I wanted the option to have a Disney property to sleep at afterwards.


I plan to do Disney Villains After Hours, too.


----------



## SG131

115belladonna said:


> I plan to do Disney Villains After Hours, too.


Me too! I’m a sucker for anything villian related....


----------



## PamNC

SG131 said:


> 9am and it’s an EMH morning so those of us staying onsite were going to do soarin’ before breakfast


thank you. I will be there for Soarin' as well


----------



## dkrauss

99 DAYS....until we arrive in Orlando for the 20 Years of Dreams event.   We are arriving early so we can do a volunteer day at "Give Kids the World" and we're very excited about that.  We haven't done a "full" trip since last August so we're so looking forward to spending time in the parks.  Our first big event of the week will be the "Unofficial" Meetup at PoP Century on the 7th.  Looking forward to meeting a bunch of Dis'ers!

Let the countdown......CONTINUE...………….

Doug


----------



## k8Davies

dkrauss said:


> 99 DAYS....until we arrive in Orlando for the 20 Years of Dreams event.   We are arriving early so we can do a volunteer day at "Give Kids the World" and we're very excited about that.  We haven't done a "full" trip since last August so we're so looking forward to spending time in the parks.  Our first big event of the week will be the "Unofficial" Meetup at PoP Century on the 7th.  Looking forward to meeting a bunch of Dis'ers!
> 
> Let the countdown......CONTINUE...………….
> 
> Doug



I’m at 99 days Monday, till I’m back home.

Can’t wait to start doing the double digit dance


----------



## DanielleC

For Plaza Terrace and Garden Grille are we going to meet up there?  I start another round of rehab this week for 6 weeks and I'm pretty sure I will be in an ECV at Disney in August.


----------



## k8Davies

DanielleC said:


> For Plaza Terrace and Garden Grille are we going to meet up there?  I start another round of rehab this week for 6 weeks and I'm pretty sure I will be in an ECV at Disney in August.



Oh no sorry to hear that, but it’s probably better to use an ECV than putting unnecessary strain on yourself when you’re still recovering.

For the Plaza Terrace I was going to meet everyone there as its my first morning in the US so I’ll still be on London time.

Meaning I’ll be up and on the go at the crack of dawn, probably will need a nap after I collect my credentials lol 

For the Garden Grille as it’s EMH think a few of us are heading to soarin’ for a cheeky ride around the world before breakfast


----------



## SG131

DanielleC said:


> For Plaza Terrace and Garden Grille are we going to meet up there?  I start another round of rehab this week for 6 weeks and I'm pretty sure I will be in an ECV at Disney in August.


For the garden grill I made a reservation for us at 180 days for the 8 people that confirmed at the time that they wanted to go. So, unfortunately right now that reservation is full. We can keep you updated if someone cancels, though there is also one other person that asked to be added after the reservation was made too. Back when the other person asked about being added I did try to increase the reservation size to 9 or 10 but I was unable to. 

Sorry, I hadn’t even thought at the time to make a reservation with a couple extra spots. I’ve never done a meetup like this before so it hadn’t occurred to me that people would be joining in after the 180 days occur. But I’m the crazy planner type that booked the dismeetup the minute it was available! I forget not everyone does that!

@TheMaxRebo, @afan and I thought maybe you could make a note on the first page to avoid confusion that the reservation is full. Thanks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SG131 said:


> For the garden grill I made a reservation for us at 180 days for the 8 people that confirmed at the time that they wanted to go. So, unfortunately right now that reservation is full. We can keep you updated if someone cancels, though there is also one other person that asked to be added after the reservation was made too. Back when the other person asked about being added I did try to increase the reservation size to 9 or 10 but I was unable to.
> 
> Sorry, I hadn’t even thought at the time to make a reservation with a couple extra spots. I’ve never done a meetup like this before so it hadn’t occurred to me that people would be joining in after the 180 days occur. But I’m the crazy planner type that booked the dismeetup the minute it was available! I forget not everyone does that!
> 
> @TheMaxRebo, @afan and I thought maybe you could make a note on the first page to avoid confusion that the reservation is full. Thanks.



I put a note indicating "current ADR is full"

Do you have the details of the exact day/time and who is going?  I can them update that info and perhaps start a wait list or if others want to make a 2nd ADR

I can do the same for the Hoop Dee Doo

Any further details for the Disney Springs lunch?


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> I put a note indicating "current ADR is full"
> 
> Do you have the details of the exact day/time and who is going?  I can them update that info and perhaps start a wait list or if others want to make a 2nd ADR



The reservation is for 8/8 at 9am. Those of us staying on-site were planning to meet at soarin’ before the reservation since it’s an EMH day.

The list of people that confirmed Garden Grill for the ADR was:
@afan 
@SG131 @k8Davies @115belladonna @PamNC @Malia78 @Ravens girl @Kathleen Glasgow 

I don’t remember the name of the first user that mentioned after the fact about possibly joining.

Also, while you’re updating the front page, I may have splurged a bit and changed my resort plans. I’m now at the contemporary 8/6-8/11 and boardwalk 8/11-8/15. Breaking the bank a bit, but I’m really looking forward to staying at two hotels I’ve never stayed at before!


----------



## k8Davies

SG131 said:


> Also, while you’re updating the front page, I may have splurged a bit and changed my resort plans. I’m now at the contemporary 8/6-8/11 and boardwalk 8/11-8/15. Breaking the bank a bit, but I’m really looking forward to staying at two hotels I’ve never stayed at before!



Yay splurge as you’ll probably need the boardwalk stay to recover from all fun/mayhem of the event lol 

As I’m at the 100 days mark i mini treated myself and just booked my airport hotel for the night before, so I don’t have to contend with the M25 (yes the same M25 Chris Rea wrote the ‘Road to Hell’ about) the morning of my flight.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

The Disney Villains After Hours at MK tickets went on sale this AM.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/magic-kingdom/disney-villains-after-hours/ 

Yet another instance of my Phone alarm going off "Disney Tickets" while me staring blankly at it for a few seconds.  There are AP and DVC discounts which I thought was pretty significant.


----------



## k8Davies

MaryKatesMom said:


> The Disney Villains After Hours at MK tickets went on sale this AM.



Was think about this but the cost even with the exchange rate is a little high.

I know I might miss out but I’m going to wait for the reviews.

As if I’m spending over 100 quid I want to know it’s going to be worth it. 

Especially as they have late night MK EMH the day before (which means I can cover off most ride that day) so it’s really the show and the extra ride overlays I’m interested in. 

Also it’s my double digit dance day 

Only 90 days till my single digit dance


----------



## TheMaxRebo

***** Update on ADRs booked - what is booked, who has confirmed, who is still interested but needs a spot *****​
Due to some questioning or unclarity around the events that require an ADR and who has confirmed for a spot and who hasn't yet, I have updated the first post with what I know and have the info also below

@k8Davies - do you have the current status of the Breakfast in MK ADR you made?  Exact date/time and who is confirmed and how many (if any) open spots you have?

Disney Springs Lunch on Saturday - has anyone made any ADRs?   I see the following people expressed interest:
- @Ron from Michigan
- @Carma3 and @ewrtomco and their mom
- @Ravens girl (if at Raglan Road)
- @wiihoo888 and her Husband
- @1Grumpy9
- @hertamaniac
- @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking
- @Kathleen Glasgow
- @travelinjenn and Husband and Daughter (17)
- @DanielleC



Thanks @SG131 - I have updated the first page post per your note about the Garden Grill breakfast and who is confirmed vs who also showed interest but would at this point need a cancellation or to create a new ADR.  Just so everyone connected to that is clear, here is what I see:
_Current Booked ADR:_
Date and Time: Thursday, August 8th, @ 9am
Confirmed Attendees:
- @afan
- @SG131
- @k8Davies
- @115belladonna
- @PamNC
- @Malia78
- @Ravens girl
- @Kathleen Glasgow

_Also indicated interest (would need a cancellation or 2nd ADR to be made):_
- @Sylver
- @Diapercat04
- @DanielleC



Lastly, here is what I have for Hoop Dee Doo (lots of people so apologies for the long list - and really do hope I have this correct):
Currently booked ADRs:
* 2 booked by @PrncessA (2 ADRs, Category 1 25 spots and Category 2 10 spots)
Date and Time: Friday, August 9th, @ 8:30pm show

_Confirmed Attendees:
Category 1:_
1. @PrncessA 
2. PrncessA's guest 1
3. PrncessA's guest 2
4. PrncessA's guest 3
5. PrncessA's guest 4
6. PrncessA's guest 5
7. TheMaxRebo's Friend Erin
8. TheMaxRebo's Friend Erin's Mom
9. @dina444444 
10. @wnwardii 
11. @skittles67
12. skittles67's friend
13. @k8Davies
14. @Tiggerette
15. @Ravens girl
16. TheMaxRebo's Friend Jaso
17. TheMaxRebo's Friend Liz
18. @TheMaxRebo
19. TheMaxRebo's wife
20. @PolkaDotPanda
21. PolkaDotPanda's husband
22. @wiihoo888
23. wiihoo888's husband
24. @AMusicLifeForMe
25. AMusicLifeForMe's Dad

_ Category 2:_
1. @gberg
2. @Kathleen Glasgow
3. @SG131
4. @1Grumpy9
5. @WorldExplorer
6. @Maytulip32 
7. Maytylip32's husband
8. @poohj80 
9. poohj80's guest
10. 

* One booked by @Lisann 
Date and Time: Friday, August 9th, @ 8:30pm show

_Confirmed Attendees_:
1. @Lisann 


* One booked by @CynthiaC925 
Date and Time: Friday, August 9th, @ 8:30pm show

_Confirmed Attendees:_
1. @CynthiaC925 
2.

(2nd spot may be for @JLoinDisney - can you confirm?)



Interested but needs a slot:
- @DanielleC 


Showed interest in the past, but didn't confirm - please indicate if still interested to be on wait list or try to find additional ADR:
- @115belladonna
- @Aerin75 and Roomie
- @Ron from Michigan and wife
- @Sylver
- @Diapercat04

Also, @Vernon Wolfe - can you please confirm that you will definitely not be attending?  Just want final confirmation that nothing has changed before we give you spot away.



Again, sorry for the long post but as these involve ADRs and costs, etc. I want to make sure we get as much of this correct.   Thanks!!!


***** /end Update on ADRs booked - what is booked, who has confirmed, who is still interested but needs a spot *****​


----------



## jennie622

Oh!  Please add me to the Saturday Disney Springs lunch!!  Thank you!


----------



## dkrauss

MaryKatesMom said:


> The Disney Villains After Hours at MK tickets went on sale this AM.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/magic-kingdom/disney-villains-after-hours/
> 
> Yet another instance of my Phone alarm going off "Disney Tickets" while me staring blankly at it for a few seconds.  There are AP and DVC discounts which I thought was pretty significant.



We're going to pass on the Villains after Hours party.  Given there won't be any M&G's  and if we do that on Aug 8th........that's potentially 5 nights in a row at MK ....just not gonna work for us.  I'll be curious to see how people like it tho. 

Doug


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> ***** Update on ADRs booked - what is booked, who has confirmed, who is still interested but needs a spot *****​
> Due to some questioning or unclarity around the events that require an ADR and who has confirmed for a spot and who hasn't yet, I have updated the first post with what I know and have the info also below
> 
> @k8Davies - do you have the current status of the Breakfast in MK ADR you made?  Exact date/time and who is confirmed and how many (if any) open spots you have?
> 
> Disney Springs Lunch on Saturday - has anyone made any ADRs?   I see the following people expressed interest:
> - @Ron from Michigan
> - @Carma3 and @ewrtomco and their mom
> - @Ravens girl (if at Raglan Road)
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> - @1Grumpy9
> - @hertamaniac
> - @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> - @travelinjenn and Husband and Daughter (17)
> - @DanielleC
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @SG131 - I have updated the first page post per your note about the Garden Grill breakfast and who is confirmed vs who also showed interest but would at this point need a cancellation or to create a new ADR.  Just so everyone connected to that is clear, here is what I see:
> _Current Booked ADR:_
> Date and Time: Thursday, August 8th, @ 9am
> Confirmed Attendees:
> - @afan
> - @SG131
> - @k8Davies
> - @115belladonna
> - @PamNC
> - @Malia78
> - @Ravens girl
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> 
> _Also indicated interest (would need a cancellation or 2nd ADR to be made):_
> - @Sylver
> - @Diapercat04
> - @DanielleC
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, here is what I have for Hoop Dee Doo (lots of people so apologies for the long list - and really do hope I have this correct):
> Currently booked ADRs:
> * 2 booked by @PrncessA (2 ADRs, Category 1 25 spots and Category 2 10 spots)
> Date and Time: Friday, August 9th, @ 8:30pm show
> 
> _Confirmed Attendees:
> Category 1:_
> 1. @PrncessA
> 2. PrncessA's guest 1
> 3. PrncessA's guest 2
> 4. PrncessA's guest 3
> 5. PrncessA's guest 4
> 6. PrncessA's guest 5
> 7. TheMaxRebo's Friend Erin
> 8. TheMaxRebo's Friend Erin's Mom
> 9. @dina444444
> 10. @wnwardii
> 11. @skittles67
> 12. skittles67's friend
> 13. @k8Davies
> 14. @Tiggerette
> 15. @Ravens girl
> 16. TheMaxRebo's Friend Jaso
> 17. TheMaxRebo's Friend Liz
> 18. @TheMaxRebo
> 19. TheMaxRebo's wife
> 20. @PolkaDotPanda
> 21. PolkaDotPanda's husband
> 22. @wiihoo888
> 23. wiihoo888's husband
> 24. @AMusicLifeForMe
> 25. AMusicLifeForMe's Dad
> 
> _ Category 2:_
> 1. @gberg
> 2. @Kathleen Glasgow
> 3. @SG131
> 4. @1Grumpy9
> 5. @WorldExplorer
> 6. @Maytulip32
> 7. Maytylip32's husband
> 8. @poohj80
> 9. poohj80's guest
> 10.
> 
> * One booked by @Lisann
> Date and Time: Friday, August 9th, @ 8:30pm show
> 
> _Confirmed Attendees_:
> 1. @Lisann
> 
> 
> * One booked by @CynthiaC925
> Date and Time: Friday, August 9th, @ 8:30pm show
> 
> _Confirmed Attendees:_
> 1. @CynthiaC925
> 2.
> 
> (2nd spot may be for @JLoinDisney - can you confirm?)
> 
> 
> 
> Interested but needs a slot:
> - @DanielleC
> 
> 
> Showed interest in the past, but didn't confirm - please indicate if still interested to be on wait list or try to find additional ADR:
> - @115belladonna
> - @Aerin75 and Roomie
> - @Ron from Michigan and wife
> - @Sylver
> - @Diapercat04
> 
> Also, @Vernon Wolfe - can you please confirm that you will definitely not be attending?  Just want final confirmation that nothing has changed before we give you spot away.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, sorry for the long post but as these involve ADRs and costs, etc. I want to make sure we get as much of this correct.   Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> ***** /end Update on ADRs booked - what is booked, who has confirmed, who is still interested but needs a spot *****​


Um..... for some reason I'm missing from the Hoop De Doo list..... I was supposed to be on the category 1 list......I thought I responded pretty quickly after you posted about the reservation.......

Checked old posts and I was #7 on your original list when ADR post was made on Feb 6 and the first person to respond and said I'd prefer Cat 1. I'm not sure how I got removed from the list.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SG131 said:


> Um..... for some reason I'm missing from the Hoop De Doo list..... I was supposed to be on the category 1 list......I thought I responded pretty quickly after you posted about the reservation.......
> 
> Checked old posts and I was #7 on your original list when ADR post was made on Feb 6 and the first person to respond and said I'd prefer Cat 1. I'm not sure how I got removed from the list.



I have you in the Cat 2 listing in the above quoted post (#3 in the list) - I had your response as "OK with whatever" ... if you really prefer Cat 1 I can go back and see if anyone in the Cat 1 is ok with changing


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> I have you in the Cat 2 listing in the above quoted post (#3 in the list) - I had your response as "OK with whatever" ... if you really prefer Cat 1 I can go back and see if anyone in the Cat 1 is ok with changing


Initial response was preferred category 1, I just assumed that’s where I ended up, I guess I should’ve looked closer. It looks like there’s still availability so I could always just book a table for 1, though I’m debating if it’s worth it since it probably won’t be as fun sitting alone. I’ll have to think about it a bit and I’ll get back to you as far as whether or not to remove me from the reservation.

Edit: Ok, I read it wrong there is no more category 1 seating left. So not sure what to do, but I’ll let you know.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SG131 said:


> Initial response was preferred category 1, I just assumed that’s where I ended up, I guess I should’ve looked closer. It looks like there’s still availability so I could always just book a table for 1, though I’m debating if it’s worth it since it probably won’t be as fun sitting alone. I’ll have to think about it a bit and I’ll get back to you as far as whether or not to remove me from the reservation.
> 
> Edit: Ok, I read it wrong there is no more category 1 seating left. So not sure what to do, but I’ll let you know.



I can try to shift people around too - and hopefully we can get them to sit us all near each other ... sorry about any confusion and if I misinterpretted your response, I think anyone who left the door open at all to non-Cat 1 I had to put to Cat 2 - but I can try and shift things


----------



## CynthiaC925

TheMaxRebo said:


> ***** Update on ADRs booked - what is booked, who has confirmed, who is still interested but needs a spot *****​
> Due to some questioning or unclarity around the events that require an ADR and who has confirmed for a spot and who hasn't yet, I have updated the first post with what I know and have the info also below
> 
> @k8Davies - do you have the current status of the Breakfast in MK ADR you made?  Exact date/time and who is confirmed and how many (if any) open spots you have?
> 
> Disney Springs Lunch on Saturday - has anyone made any ADRs?   I see the following people expressed interest:
> - @Ron from Michigan
> - @Carma3 and @ewrtomco and their mom
> - @Ravens girl (if at Raglan Road)
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> - @1Grumpy9
> - @hertamaniac
> - @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> - @travelinjenn and Husband and Daughter (17)
> - @DanielleC
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @SG131 - I have updated the first page post per your note about the Garden Grill breakfast and who is confirmed vs who also showed interest but would at this point need a cancellation or to create a new ADR.  Just so everyone connected to that is clear, here is what I see:
> _Current Booked ADR:_
> Date and Time: Thursday, August 8th, @ 9am
> Confirmed Attendees:
> - @afan
> - @SG131
> - @k8Davies
> - @115belladonna
> - @PamNC
> - @Malia78
> - @Ravens girl
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> 
> _Also indicated interest (would need a cancellation or 2nd ADR to be made):_
> - @Sylver
> - @Diapercat04
> - @DanielleC
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, here is what I have for Hoop Dee Doo (lots of people so apologies for the long list - and really do hope I have this correct):
> Currently booked ADRs:
> * 2 booked by @PrncessA (2 ADRs, Category 1 25 spots and Category 2 10 spots)
> Date and Time: Friday, August 9th, @ 8:30pm show
> 
> _Confirmed Attendees:
> Category 1:_
> 1. @PrncessA
> 2. PrncessA's guest 1
> 3. PrncessA's guest 2
> 4. PrncessA's guest 3
> 5. PrncessA's guest 4
> 6. PrncessA's guest 5
> 7. TheMaxRebo's Friend Erin
> 8. TheMaxRebo's Friend Erin's Mom
> 9. @dina444444
> 10. @wnwardii
> 11. @skittles67
> 12. skittles67's friend
> 13. @k8Davies
> 14. @Tiggerette
> 15. @Ravens girl
> 16. TheMaxRebo's Friend Jaso
> 17. TheMaxRebo's Friend Liz
> 18. @TheMaxRebo
> 19. TheMaxRebo's wife
> 20. @PolkaDotPanda
> 21. PolkaDotPanda's husband
> 22. @wiihoo888
> 23. wiihoo888's husband
> 24. @AMusicLifeForMe
> 25. AMusicLifeForMe's Dad
> 
> _ Category 2:_
> 1. @gberg
> 2. @Kathleen Glasgow
> 3. @SG131
> 4. @1Grumpy9
> 5. @WorldExplorer
> 6. @Maytulip32
> 7. Maytylip32's husband
> 8. @poohj80
> 9. poohj80's guest
> 10.
> 
> * One booked by @Lisann
> Date and Time: Friday, August 9th, @ 8:30pm show
> 
> _Confirmed Attendees_:
> 1. @Lisann
> 
> 
> * One booked by @CynthiaC925
> Date and Time: Friday, August 9th, @ 8:30pm show
> 
> _Confirmed Attendees:_
> 1. @CynthiaC925
> 2.
> 
> (2nd spot may be for @JLoinDisney - can you confirm?)
> 
> 
> 
> Interested but needs a slot:
> - @DanielleC
> 
> 
> Showed interest in the past, but didn't confirm - please indicate if still interested to be on wait list or try to find additional ADR:
> - @115belladonna
> - @Aerin75 and Roomie
> - @Ron from Michigan and wife
> - @Sylver
> - @Diapercat04
> 
> Also, @Vernon Wolfe - can you please confirm that you will definitely not be attending?  Just want final confirmation that nothing has changed before we give you spot away.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, sorry for the long post but as these involve ADRs and costs, etc. I want to make sure we get as much of this correct.   Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> ***** /end Update on ADRs booked - what is booked, who has confirmed, who is still interested but needs a spot *****​


Hello, this is CynthiaC925.  Just a quick update - I no longer have the hoop de doo reservation on Aug. 9.  I had a conflict come up and won't be able to go that evening.  Thank you!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

CynthiaC925 said:


> Hello, this is CynthiaC925.  Just a quick update - I no longer have the hoop de doo reservation on Aug. 9.  I had a conflict come up and won't be able to go that evening.  Thank you!



no worries - thank you for the update .... I will update the page 1 post

@JLoinDisney - were you still planning on attending?  Do you have an ADR or need a spot?


----------



## afan

Got my ticket for the after hours on the 8th.  I'm excited to see how it is.  I'll go to emh the night before too but I've read that it's more crowded and not as worth it so we'll see how they compare.  I'd rather be in the park when it's still warm but not as crowded with people.


----------



## czechplz

Slight change of plans for Universal Day. I thought it would be best if we meet up in Islands of Adventure so we can start it off by experiencing Hagrid's Motorbike Adventure together. We will now be meeting right outside of the Three Broomsticks, right beside the Sirius Black poster. Same time though! (3PM).


----------



## k8Davies

TheMaxRebo said:


> @k8Davies - do you have the current status of the Breakfast in MK ADR you made? Exact date/time and who is confirmed and how many (if any) open spots you have?



Yes of course it at The Plaza Restaurant on the 7th Aug booking at 10.05 for 6:
Myself 
@TheMaxRebo
TheMaxrebo’s lovely wife
@DanielleC
@SG131
And I think @Malia78 

sorry it’s been a while since I booked so if I’ve mixed up somebody with another person please accept my sincerest apologies, just let me know and I’ll set it right. 

Also if anyone really wants to come I’m happy to check to see if I can squeeze anyone else in.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Just wanted to mention that since August 7th is 99 days away, we are officially in the "double digit dance" range for the event!!!


----------



## JMB1960

i would like to be included in the MK breakfast on the 7th at the Plaza


----------



## JMB1960

please include me in the MK breakfast


k8Davies said:


> Yes of course it at The Plaza Restaurant on the 7th Aug booking at 10.05 for 6:
> Myself
> @TheMaxRebo
> TheMaxrebo’s lovely wife
> @DanielleC
> @SG131
> And I think @Malia78
> 
> sorry it’s been a while since I booked so if I’ve mixed up somebody with another person please accept my sincerest apologies, just let me know and I’ll set it right.
> 
> Also if anyone really wants to come I’m happy to check to see if I can squeeze anyone else in.


Hi Please include me if you can


----------



## jennie622

Any solo travelers that missed the boat for Garden Grill still interested? I can attempt to make a ressie   I have Tables in Wonderland as well.


----------



## k8Davies

JMB1960 said:


> Hi Please include me if you can



Yay I was able to add you 

So be ready to get your breakfast on and can’t wait to see you all there.


----------



## JMB1960

k8Davies said:


> Yay I was able to add you
> 
> So be ready to get your breakfast on and can’t wait to see you all there.


Thank you! can't wait. looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## disneyholic family

k8Davies said:


> Yay splurge as you’ll probably need the boardwalk stay to recover from all fun/mayhem of the event lol
> 
> As I’m at the 100 days mark i mini treated myself and just booked my airport hotel for the night before, so I don’t have to contend with the M25 (yes the same M25 Chris Rea wrote the ‘Road to Hell’ about) the morning of my flight.



we're only about 30 minutes from the airport - of course depending on the time of day, but we'll be heading there at 9 pm for a midnight flight, so should be pretty easy.

what's totally cool this time around - we're going NON-STOP!!!!!!! 
First time EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
it was never offered before....we've always had to fly indirect, usually through JFK...

but this time around, we get on the plane in tel aviv and 13.5 hours later, we get off the plane in orlando....WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

it's sooooooooooooooooo exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



but i did splurge - i had originally booked us to miami (first time they were offering non-stop to miami) and planned on driving to orlando..
but then the airline decided to also offer non-stop to orlando this summer..
so i paid a $500 penalty to switch our two tickets to the orlando non-stop...
i figured it was worth it....so a bit of a splurge...
i am just so excited about this non-stop flight....can't wait!!!!!!!!

.


----------



## afan

Making a few things for the auction and finally got one done!






I made a pair for myself too for the party and the podcast taping.  I'm still thinking about putting 'stay out of the damn lakes' on the back but I can't decide.  I would only do it on my pair not the auction pair.  Not sure that damn would be an issue and someone tell you not to wear them in the park but I figured it's better not to chance it.  Which is also why I'm unsure about putting it on my pair.


----------



## disneysteve

disneyholic family said:


> what's totally cool this time around - we're going NON-STOP!!!!!!!
> First time EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> it was never offered before....we've always had to fly indirect, usually through JFK...
> 
> but this time around, we get on the plane in tel aviv and 13.5 hours later, we get off the plane in orlando....WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's great. Long flight but so much nicer to fly anywhere non-stop. And eliminates a lot of worry about delays and connections and missing flights and lost luggage.


----------



## disneysteve

afan said:


> Making a few things for the auction and finally got one done!


Those are fantastic! I'm sure they will attract a lot of attention (and $$$).


----------



## czechplz

afan said:


> Making a few things for the auction and finally got one done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a pair for myself too for the party and the podcast taping.  I'm still thinking about putting 'stay out of the damn lakes' on the back but I can't decide.  I would only do it on my pair not the auction pair.  Not sure that damn would be an issue and someone tell you not to wear them in the park but I figured it's better not to chance it.  Which is also why I'm unsure about putting it on my pair.



Why not add "stay out of the lake?" It does say in the Disney rules tat you may not have tattoos or clothing with cruse words. I love the idea though.


----------



## k8Davies

disneyholic family said:


> what's totally cool this time around - we're going NON-STOP!!!!!!!



Yay that’s amazing as non-stop is so much better, you can get yourself on, get yourself all comfortable and know the next stop is Disney whoop whoop


----------



## k8Davies

afan said:


> Making a few things for the auction and finally got one done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a pair for myself too for the party and the podcast taping.  I'm still thinking about putting 'stay out of the damn lakes' on the back but I can't decide.  I would only do it on my pair not the auction pair.  Not sure that damn would be an issue and someone tell you not to wear them in the park but I figured it's better not to chance it.  Which is also why I'm unsure about putting it on my pair.



Wow these are amazing well done you. I’m so not arts and crafty at all and I am super impress with people who are.

Although giggling now at how bad they would look if I tried - if you’ve ever seen those picture of people trying to replicate cakes and failing badly, my ears would go something like that


----------



## TheMaxRebo

afan said:


> Making a few things for the auction and finally got one done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a pair for myself too for the party and the podcast taping.  I'm still thinking about putting 'stay out of the damn lakes' on the back but I can't decide.  I would only do it on my pair not the auction pair.  Not sure that damn would be an issue and someone tell you not to wear them in the park but I figured it's better not to chance it.  Which is also why I'm unsure about putting it on my pair.




Those look great!  And I could see Pete bidding on them to get them for the studio - which will really jack up the price as he will never be out bid!


----------



## disneysteve

TheMaxRebo said:


> Those look great! And I could see Pete bidding on them to get them for the studio - which will really jack up the price as he will never be out bid!


I think Pete should start wearing them on the show.


----------



## afan

TheMaxRebo said:


> Those look great!  And I could see Pete bidding on them to get them for the studio - which will really jack up the price as he will never be out bid!



I've thought about that and as I have the pair for me that I don't need to keep I may offer a deal of a photo with them while I wear the ears and he can make a donation if he wants and then let the others be available in the auction.  

I plan to email Teresa photo's of the ears and the scarves I'm doing since I'm not mailing them.  I'll mention it in the email.


----------



## skittles67

disneysteve said:


> I think Pete should start wearing them on the show.


----------



## cmarsh31

As summer plans come together, we realized we had more open time... so extended our trip! Coming in 8/7 instead of 8/8 WOOHOO!


----------



## DanielleC

jennie622 said:


> Any solo travelers that missed the boat for Garden Grill still interested? I can attempt to make a ressie   I have Tables in Wonderland as well.



Sorry, I've been dealing with a family issue this week.  If you can, I'd like to attend Garden Grille and Hoop Dee Doo.  If not, tis ok. Don't mind waiting for a cancellation either up until that week.


----------



## DanielleC

k8Davies said:


> Oh no sorry to hear that, but it’s probably better to use an ECV than putting unnecessary strain on yourself when you’re still recovering.
> 
> For the Plaza Terrace I was going to meet everyone there as its my first morning in the US so I’ll still be on London time.
> 
> Meaning I’ll be up and on the go at the crack of dawn, probably will need a nap after I collect my credentials lol
> 
> For the Garden Grille as it’s EMH think a few of us are heading to soarin’ for a cheeky ride around the world before breakfast



Reading this brought back crazy memories of going to Disney back in the 1990's and wearing high heels and now I'm in an ECV, LOL


----------



## Idaho Mouse

I think we have finalized our plans. We changed and are doing a split stay. We are staying at Poly from 8/1-8/6 then the Contemporary from 8/6-8/12. We are going to try to get into the DVC event at AK on 8/8.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Sorry I have been MIA...I started a new position and I have been extremely busy with all the new information.  I am trying to finalize my plans and as of now, I have the following:

8/8 - MK morning and afternoon (until Festival of Fantasy)
        Storybook Dining at Wilderness lodge (4:45pm)...if anyone else is going around this time, let me know.
        EPCOT in the evening for Illuminations

8/9 - EPCOT morning and Afternoon (looking at eating at the La Cantina)
        HDDR with the group

8/10 - HS in morning and early afternoon
         AK late afternoon and evening for the party

8/11 - if there is a podcast recording go there
         HS afternoon
         MK evening for Happily Ever After

8/12 - shopping at Disney Springs and Outlets
         Open for anything in the evening

I am staying off property, so I will be using Uber for most of the trip other than those trips between parks.


----------



## Bedsypoppins

Hi everyone! I feel like this event will be here before we know it! I have a question for you Disney parks veterans. Do you think we can watch the fireworks at MK and make it to Animal Kingdom for the party by 10:30? We will probably uber from MK to AK. I'm trying to make my final plans, but I was wondering if we could make that work. Thanks!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

1Grumpy9 said:


> Sorry I have been MIA...I started a new position and I have been extremely busy with all the new information.  I am trying to finalize my plans and as of now, I have the following:
> 
> 8/8 - MK morning and afternoon (until Festival of Fantasy)
> Storybook Dining at Wilderness lodge (4:45pm)...if anyone else is going around this time, let me know.
> EPCOT in the evening for Illuminations
> 
> 8/9 - EPCOT morning and Afternoon (looking at eating at the La Cantina)
> HDDR with the group
> 
> 8/10 - HS in morning and early afternoon
> AK late afternoon and evening for the party
> 
> 8/11 - if there is a podcast recording go there
> HS afternoon
> MK evening for Happily Ever After
> 
> 8/12 - shopping at Disney Springs and Outlets
> Open for anything in the evening
> 
> I am staying off property, so I will be using Uber for most of the trip other than those trips between parks.




We still have to finalize exactly what parks/what days - figure will nail that down closer to FP day - but almost definitely will be at EPCOT on the 9th (trying to have a meet-up at the Italy pavilion for those of us that were on the DIS Viking Italy cruise last year) and was thinking about DHS the morning of 8/10


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Bedsypoppins said:


> Hi everyone! I feel like this event will be here before we know it! I have a question for you Disney parks veterans. Do you think we can watch the fireworks at MK and make it to Animal Kingdom for the party by 10:30? We will probably uber from MK to AK. I'm trying to make my final plans, but I was wondering if we could make that work. Thanks!



I think you should be able to - though I think you have to go to the Contemporary or something to pick up your Uber.

Just to be safe you might want to watch them from further down Main St vs in the Hub to make it easier/quicker to get out ... maybe even from the Train Station which gives a nice view


----------



## Stay Puft Khymm

czechplz said:


> Slight change of plans for Universal Day. I thought it would be best if we meet up in Islands of Adventure so we can start it off by experiencing Hagrid's Motorbike Adventure together. We will now be meeting right outside of the Three Broomsticks, right beside the Sirius Black poster. Same time though! (3PM).


I sure I hope I can keep my status as a "best friend".


----------



## Stay Puft Khymm

afan said:


> Making a few things for the auction and finally got one done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a pair for myself too for the party and the podcast taping.  I'm still thinking about putting 'stay out of the damn lakes' on the back but I can't decide.  I would only do it on my pair not the auction pair.  Not sure that damn would be an issue and someone tell you not to wear them in the park but I figured it's better not to chance it.  Which is also why I'm unsure about putting it on my pair.


Very crafty and cool. They look really nice. And, you have inspired me to get to work on my next "items" for the auction. I did the two messenger bags for last one, (shameless plug for myself). I think the plan is to make a "set" of soft luggage. I just need to get the company to support that, they will it's for a great cause. I bet your ears go for a great price!


----------



## 1Grumpy9

TheMaxRebo said:


> We still have to finalize exactly what parks/what days - figure will nail that down closer to FP day - but almost definitely will be at EPCOT on the 9th (trying to have a meet-up at the Italy pavilion for those of us that were on the DIS Viking Italy cruise last year) and was thinking about DHS the morning of 8/10



Since I am not staying on property (really thought about it this morning when looking at the room only deal), but what I would spend on just the room would be my hotel and tickets together, so my FP day will be only 30 days out.  I am hoping to get some of the FP I am hoping for.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

NEW MAGIC BAND OPTIONS FOR THOSE STAYING ON SITE

Just an FYI to those that might be interested - they have just announced a modification to the magic band structure for those staying on property ... you can still get one of the solid colors included for free but now you can also choose one of ~30 designs with characters on them for a $10 upcharge and still have it sent your home before your trip, etc.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

I just got off the phone with the Disney Group sales office and I was able to still get into the group hotel space for the event!!!

I am now officially on property for the trip.  I am staying at Pop!!  I can't wait...this will end of saving me some money as I don't have to worry about an Uber for trips to and from the parks.

The only thing is I didn't sign up for transportation back from the party, so I may need some sort of a ride back from that...still have to check on that...LOL.


----------



## dkrauss

1Grumpy9 said:


> I just got off the phone with the Disney Group sales office and I was able to still get into the group hotel space for the event!!!
> 
> I am now officially on property for the trip.  I am staying at Pop!!  I can't wait...this will end of saving me some money as I don't have to worry about an Uber for trips to and from the parks.
> 
> The only thing is I didn't sign up for transportation back from the party, so I may need some sort of a ride back from that...still have to check on that...LOL.


How awesome is that!!!!  So this means you'll be at the Unofficial Welcome party on August 7th at 4pm at..........POP!!!

Doug


----------



## 1Grumpy9

dkrauss said:


> How awesome is that!!!!  So this means you'll be at the Unofficial Welcome party on August 7th at 4pm at..........POP!!!
> 
> Doug



Unfortunately, my flight comes in on the 8th at 12:15 am, so I will miss the Welcome party.


----------



## dkrauss

1Grumpy9 said:


> Unfortunately, my flight comes in on the 8th at 12:15 am, so I will miss the Welcome party.


No worries...…..there's quite a few of us staying at PoP………..so you'll be with friends.   Welcome to the party! 

Doug


----------



## Carma3

It's been awhile since my last post.  My family and I have finalized most of our plans for Disney including ADR(s). Still waiting for fast passes. They will be as follows:

August 6th Epcot (LMH) after check-in
No ADR
Illuminations

August 7th Magic Kingdom (LMH) in the afternoon and evening
Early dinner at Be Our Guest (4:30 pm)
After Fireworks Dessert Party (8:00 pm)

August 8th Magic Kingdom in the morning for Photopass and Character pictures
Breakfast at Plaza (8:00 am)
DVC Moonlight Magic if registered

August 9th no park day
Breakfast at The Wave (7:45 am)
Dinner at the Wave (6:10 pm)
Top of the Lounge if not to capacity (DVC)

August 10th Animal Kingdom in the afternoon
To do shows especially the Festival of the Lion King
Dinner at BOMA (5:45 pm)
Pandora party 

August 11th Live Podcast if possible
Hollywood Studios in the afternoon and evening
Star Wars Dessert Party (8:00 pm)

August 12th Polynesian in the morning
Ohana Breakfast (8:00 am)
Disney Spring in the afternoon and evening
Lunch at Boathouse (12:00 pm)
Dinner at Raglan Road (5:15 pm)
Tentative movie either before or after dinner


----------



## k8Davies

TheMaxRebo said:


> NEW MAGIC BAND OPTIONS FOR THOSE STAYING ON SITE
> 
> Just an FYI to those that might be interested - they have just announced a modification to the magic band structure for those staying on property ... you can still get one of the solid colors included for free but now you can also choose one of ~30 designs with characters on them for a $10 upcharge and still have it sent your home before your trip, etc.



That’s a great idea, although it seems to be currently only available to US guests 

Edit - doh realised they’re not available yet but in the chat, of today’s show, the wonderful @WebmasterJackie said there’s a rumour that they’ll be available around the 15th May.

Which means people can upgrade before the event. I’m thinking the snack one as to be fair that what I’ll probably be doing at any given opportunity


----------



## WalleandEve

20 Years of Dreams Couples Event

August 4th 2019 - 7:45 PM – 9:30 PM

*Epcot ‘IllumiNations: Reflections of Earth’ Fireworks Cruise *

$75 per couple and includes Captain’s tip – Limited availability. We’ve already prepaid for the event, and the boat holds a maximum of ten guests. This was the only date available around the time this 'Dis' event. 

Terri and I have very recently done this cruise, and we thought it was awesome. There are snacks (think chips) and water provided on the boat.

*Witness the Story of Earth*

*Gather around World Showcase Lagoon to watch Earth’s fiery birth portrayed through dramatic eruptions of fireworks and towering 60-foot flames. As the volcanic effects subside, a giant globe glides peacefully across the waters. *

*Let your imagination soar as the surface of the 350,000-pound Earth Globe springs to life with light, revealing the joyful history of humanity and the remarkable achievements of our time.*

*In the spectacular finale, a hopeful future is foretold in a pageantry of stirring light and sound—including fireworks and an epic display of dazzling, state-of-the-art, energy-efficient lasers!*

*Since this is an outdoor show, it is subject to cancellation in case of inclement weather. *

If you care to join in, contact us and we’ll tell you how to PayPal (or other form) your payment to us.

While ‘all sales are final’, if anyone needs to drop out after paying, and we do end up having a full complement of 10 for the event, we will of course make sure you get your money back.

We will also plan on having a drink or two and some finger food at the ESPN Zone beforehand. Hope to see some new faces!


----------



## ewrtomco

afan said:


> Making a few things for the auction and finally got one done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a pair for myself too for the party and the podcast taping.  I'm still thinking about putting 'stay out of the damn lakes' on the back but I can't decide.  I would only do it on my pair not the auction pair.  Not sure that damn would be an issue and someone tell you not to wear them in the park but I figured it's better not to chance it.  Which is also why I'm unsure about putting it on my pair.


What a awesome job you did I love them as far as "Stay out of the damn lake" maybe you can take out the word damn and replace it with Darn or just leave it out and just say stay out of the lakes


----------



## afan

ewrtomco said:


> What a awesome job you did I love them as far as "Stay out of the damn lake" maybe you can take out the word damn and replace it with Darn or just leave it out and just say stay out of the lakes



Thanks!  I still haven't decided what to do.  I think once they announce where the podcast taping will be I'll decide.  I'm not too worried about wearing them at the party at pandora if they say damn.


----------



## k8Davies

I need a 20 years party pick me up.

As I am still coming to this event yay only 90 days 

Although I just had to cancel my family holiday to WDW for this Oct/Nov (175 days so already booked all the ADRs) We were coming for my mum’s 70th but she’s been diagnosed with cancer and even though the prognosis looks really good she’ll still be having treatment at the time.

Did offer to stay at home for the dreams trip as she’ll be in Chemo; but she refused to let me cancel as my dad, brother and my DH will all be about if she needs anything. 

She was even saying we all should still go on the Nov trip without her and she stay home on her own (crazy lady). 

So I realise the cancellation isn’t so bad for me, as I get to come to this great event, but my little boy and the rest of the family were really looking forward to it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

k8Davies said:


> I need a 20 years party pick me up.
> 
> As I am still coming to this event yay only 90 days
> 
> Although I just had to cancel my family holiday to WDW for this Oct/Nov (175 days so already booked all the ADRs) We were coming for my mum’s 70th but she’s been diagnosed with cancer and even though the prognosis looks really good she’ll still be having treatment at the time.
> 
> Did offer to stay at home for the dreams trip as she’ll be in Chemo; but she refused to let me cancel as my dad, brother and my DH will all be about if she needs anything.
> 
> She was even saying we all should still go on the Nov trip without her and she stay home on her own (crazy lady).
> 
> So I realise the cancellation isn’t so bad for me, as I get to come to this great event, but my little boy and the rest of the family were really looking forward to it.



So sorry to hear this - and prayers and positive vibes for your mom!  (Glad the prognosis is positive at least)

Guess we will all just have to make sure you have an amazing time so that it is truly justified that you came


----------



## Lisann

@TheMaxRebo   Hey, Phil.

Can you put me down for Hoop-Dee-Doo for the Category 2, if it's not taken? (I will cancel my Category 3 once confirmed by you).  Who do we pay?  Or is everyone going through Disney for payment by themselves?  I'm so confused.


----------



## k8Davies

TheMaxRebo said:


> So sorry to hear this - and prayers and positive vibes for your mom! (Glad the prognosis is positive at least)
> 
> Guess we will all just have to make sure you have an amazing time so that it is truly justified that you came



Aw thank you.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Lisann said:


> @TheMaxRebo   Hey, Phil.
> 
> Can you put me down for Hoop-Dee-Doo for the Category 2, if it's not taken? (I will cancel my Category 3 once confirmed by you).  Who do we pay?  Or is everyone going through Disney for payment by themselves?  I'm so confused.



You got it!

as for paying we will have to pay at time of show when we pick up out tickets (as the ADRs were booked by someone with the dining plan)



BTW - for all people currently in Cat 1 - I did get a request from someone in Cat 2 they would really much prefer Cat 1 ... is there anyone that would be ok with sitting in the Cat 2 group?  

Thanks!!!!


----------



## 115belladonna

SG131 said:


> The reservation is for 8/8 at 9am. Those of us staying on-site were planning to meet at soarin’ before the reservation since it’s an EMH day.
> 
> The list of people that confirmed Garden Grill for the ADR was:
> @afan
> @SG131 @k8Davies @115belladonna @PamNC @Malia78 @Ravens girl @Kathleen Glasgow
> 
> I don’t remember the name of the first user that mentioned after the fact about possibly joining.
> 
> Also, while you’re updating the front page, I may have splurged a bit and changed my resort plans. I’m now at the contemporary 8/6-8/11 and boardwalk 8/11-8/15. Breaking the bank a bit, but I’m really looking forward to staying at two hotels I’ve never stayed at before!


Can you take me off the Garden Grill breakfast? I have some unexpected family plan that I have to take care of that morning that can't be switched to another date or time. You can add someone else who was on the waitlist. Thank you so much for arranging this.


----------



## afan

115belladonna said:


> Can you take me off the Garden Grill breakfast? I have some unexpected family plan that I have to take care of that morning that can't be switched to another date or time. You can add someone else who was on the waitlist. Thank you so much for arranging this.



Sorry to hear this.  I'll take you off the list.  

We're trying to figure out the most fair way to fill the spot at GG and will post once we have.  Thanks!


----------



## ewrtomco

I just wanted to give an update being that we have already did our ADR'S and planned our days we would need to be taken off the following lists for the 7th we will not be able to do the meet up at the P0P. also for the triva night. and finally for lunch in Disney springs on the 10th also for that night we are eating at BOMA therefore we would prefer meeting at Victorias falls. this is for Myself (ewrtomco) my sister Carma3 and our Mom (Rose)


----------



## rteetz

I don't think I mentioned it hear but I did have to forgo my plans to attend this event. It was a bad time for me to begin with but I hoped to make it work. Unfortunately not the case. I definitely will still follow along and help with spreadsheets and whatever else like I did last time. Definitely jealous of everyone who does get to go.


----------



## disneysteve

rteetz said:


> I don't think I mentioned it hear but I did have to forgo my plans to attend this event. It was a bad time for me to begin with but I hoped to make it work. Unfortunately not the case. I definitely will still follow along and help with spreadsheets and whatever else like I did last time. Definitely jealous of everyone who does get to go.


Sorry you can’t join us, Ryan. I’ll have to buy you that birthday drink some other time.


----------



## DanielleC

Kind of curious, is anyone planning on staying at the hotel by the pool and just relaxing?


----------



## k8Davies

rteetz said:


> I don't think I mentioned it hear but I did have to forgo my plans to attend this event. It was a bad time for me to begin with but I hoped to make it work. Unfortunately not the case. I definitely will still follow along and help with spreadsheets and whatever else like I did last time. Definitely jealous of everyone who does get to go.



Oh no that’s a shame as I was really looking forward to meet you.

Although, like with my November trip,
I know sometimes Disney plans don’t align and you just have to look forward to the next time.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I don't think I mentioned it hear but I did have to forgo my plans to attend this event. It was a bad time for me to begin with but I hoped to make it work. Unfortunately not the case. I definitely will still follow along and help with spreadsheets and whatever else like I did last time. Definitely jealous of everyone who does get to go.



Bummer to hear Ryan - but hard to make everything work 

Since Steve already said he will get you your birthday drink next time he sees you, I'll just say that I will have a drink without you in your honor


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Bummer to hear Ryan - but hard to make everything work
> 
> Since Steve already said he will get you your birthday drink next time he sees you, I'll just say that I will have a drink without you in your honor


Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DanielleC said:


> Kind of curious, is anyone planning on staying at the hotel by the pool and just relaxing?



not full out but we have our last two night (Sun - Tues) at Animal Kingdom Lodge and we are planning to take it easy those days and spend more time at the resort, etc - definitely will be some pool time but I am not one of those people that can spend hours by the pool (even going to the beach I am good to go after like an hour)


----------



## disneysteve

DanielleC said:


> Kind of curious, is anyone planning on staying at the hotel by the pool and just relaxing?


Relax on vacation? That's just crazy talk. 

Seriously though, we stay offsite and normally rent a condo or townhouse. For this trip, since it's in the middle of summer, we rented a single house with a private pool and I plan to use it. I even bought a new bathing suit the other day. We always include a few non-park days in our Disney trips. We usually spend them shopping or doing non-Disney activities but also spend time just chilling at the house, doing laundry, etc.


----------



## DanielleC

disneysteve said:


> Relax on vacation? That's just crazy talk. ...



I liked that.  I've had a hell of a year already and I need some downtime.  First I came out as Trans, then I got news that I needed a new hip, then I had to go back to therapy for my knee.  Then I had to cancel a trip to Disney Memorial Day because my Dad passed away last week and my brother and I need to deal with the estate.  Like TheMaxRebo said, 





TheMaxRebo said:


> ...but I am not one of those people that can spend hours by the pool (even going to the beach I am good to go after like an hour)


 I'm like that.  I hate the FL west coast beaches (I like the east coast) and sitting by the pool can be boring.  But right now I need some downtime.


----------



## disneysteve

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am not one of those people that can spend hours by the pool (even going to the beach I am good to go after like an hour)


We're the same way. I can't remember the last time I was in a pool and it's been a couple of decades since we were on a beach. We're both pretty active people. Sitting and doing nothing holds very little appeal. The reason I got the house with the pool for this trip is purely due to the likely weather. Being able to come back to the house after being out in the heat all day and hopping in the pool for 15 minutes will be worth the extra cost (and it's still only about $125/night to rent a pool home, less than a Disney value resort).


----------



## disneysteve

DanielleC said:


> I had to cancel a trip to Disney Memorial Day because my Dad passed away last week


Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

DanielleC said:


> Kind of curious, is anyone planning on staying at the hotel by the pool and just relaxing?



I may try to sneak in a partial pool day on my down day.  I am like others...I can be at the pool for a little while, but I get bored.  Plus the one medicine I am on, I have to make sure I have sunscreen on my face at all times in the sun.


----------



## ewrtomco

DanielleC said:


> Kind of curious, is anyone planning on staying at the hotel by the pool and just relaxing?[/QUO


 We are staying at Bay Lake tower we may do some pool days not sure which days


----------



## Tiggerette

Hey y'all,

Just following up on a few items that based on the 1st post need updating.
My stay dates are 08/07- 08/12. Poly (except wed night @ ASM)

I plan to come to the unofficial welcome party. I wonder why it's not at Contemporary though, since that's where we pick up our credentials, see the silent auction etc. Is there a general hang-out space at the contemporary that would work well for the unofficial welcome party?

You can put me in as a leader for the "Get Your Glow" pre-party at Victoria Falls Sat. 8-10pm. I don't plan on having a park pass, so I'm just going over to AK for the party itself. I plan to start making arrangements for the party in early June. I'm thinking of glow crafts/ UV reactive paints, etc. If anyone would like to join in the planning fun, just PM me, and we'll collaborate!


----------



## ewrtomco

Tiggerette said:


> Hey y'all,
> 
> Just following up on a few items that based on the 1st post need updating.
> My stay dates are 08/07- 08/12. Poly (except wed night @ ASM)
> 
> I plan to come to the unofficial welcome party. I wonder why it's not at Contemporary though, since that's where we pick up our credentials, see the silent auction etc. Is there a general hang-out space at the contemporary that would work well for the unofficial welcome party?
> 
> You can put me in as a leader for the "Get Your Glow" pre-party at Victoria Falls Sat. 8-10pm. I don't plan on having a park pass, so I'm just going over to AK for the party itself. I plan to start making arrangements for the party in early June. I'm thinking of glow crafts/ UV reactive paints, etc. If anyone would like to join in the planning fun, just PM me, and we'll collaborate!


It would be nice if the welcome event be at the contemporary. Or a another option is do 2 welcome events those who are closer to the contemporary meet up. And those closer to pop do one there.


----------



## afan

afan said:


> We're trying to figure out the most fair way to fill the spot at GG and will post once we have. Thanks!



We decided to go in order of those that showed interest, so I'll send a PM and update here when I know who to add.



Tiggerette said:


> Hey y'all,
> 
> Just following up on a few items that based on the 1st post need updating.
> My stay dates are 08/07- 08/12. Poly (except wed night @ ASM)
> 
> I plan to come to the unofficial welcome party. I wonder why it's not at Contemporary though, since that's where we pick up our credentials, see the silent auction etc. Is there a general hang-out space at the contemporary that would work well for the unofficial welcome party?
> 
> You can put me in as a leader for the "Get Your Glow" pre-party at Victoria Falls Sat. 8-10pm. I don't plan on having a park pass, so I'm just going over to AK for the party itself. I plan to start making arrangements for the party in early June. I'm thinking of glow crafts/ UV reactive paints, etc. If anyone would like to join in the planning fun, just PM me, and we'll collaborate!



It was done at Pop because of the number of people staying there.  I'm staying there and it's why I'll drop by it.  I get in that morning so I'll be back in the afternoon once I can access my room, but I take breaks anyway.  It's convenient for me.  I'm sure if you wanted to host one at the Contemporary there may be people interested because it's easier for them to do.


----------



## afan

Sylver said:


> Please add me to the list for this one!  Thanks.



@Sylver you don't have enough posts for me to be able to send you a PM so I'm posting here and hoping you'll be on the boards to see it since it looks like you haven't been active in awhile.

We have an opening in our group for the Garden Grill breakfast on Thursday the 8th at 9am.  Please let me know by next week Saturday, the 18th, if you want to join us otherwise I'll ask the next person on the wait list.  Thanks!


----------



## disneysteve

One problem with doing anything at the Contemporary is that they are really strict on parking. If you aren't staying there, it can be hard or impossible to park there so you need to park somewhere else like the TTC and take the monorail over. It's easy to park at POP.


----------



## ewrtomco

Tiggerette said:


> Hey y'all,
> 
> Just following up on a few items that based on the 1st post need updating.
> My stay dates are 08/07- 08/12. Poly (except wed night @ ASM) Also we are eating at Boma Saturday night our reservation is at 5:45pm so
> 
> I plan to come to the unofficial welcome party. I wonder why it's not at Contemporary though, since that's where we pick up our credentials, see the silent auction etc. Is there a general hang-out space at the contemporary that would work well for the unofficial welcome party?
> 
> You can put me in as a leader for the "Get Your Glow" pre-party at Victoria Falls Sat. 8-10pm. I don't plan on having a park pass, so I'm just going over to AK for the party itself. I plan to start making arrangements for the party in early June. I'm thinking of glow crafts/ UV reactive paints, etc. If anyone would like to join in the planning fun, just PM me, and we'll collaborate!





disneysteve said:


> One problem with doing anything at the Contemporary is that they are really strict on parking. If you aren't staying there, it can be hard or impossible to park there so you need to park somewhere else like the TTC and take the monorail over. It's easy to park at POP.


That is true I forgot about that .Also We are going to be in Boma for Dinner on Saturday so who ever wants to meet a victora falls we would love to do that.


----------



## Tiggerette

disneysteve said:


> One problem with doing anything at the Contemporary is that they are really strict on parking. If you aren't staying there, it can be hard or impossible to park there so you need to park somewhere else like the TTC and take the monorail over. It's easy to park at POP.



Thanks, that's a really great point. As a car-less person, I realize I didn't think of that. Plus, if most people are staying at POP, I understand wanting to be closer to your hotel. Thanks!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tiggerette said:


> Thanks, that's a really great point. As a car-less person, I realize I didn't think of that. Plus, if most people are staying at POP, I understand wanting to be closer to your hotel. Thanks!



Just to add - it was just because so many people were staying there and also be sure thinking people would want to ride the Skyliner and maybe tie it into the Bucket crawl, etc

If there is a big push to move it we could do that - or try to have a separate Meetup for people to check-in at same time or something ... But that was the reasoning


----------



## Carma3

My family and I changed one of our ADR.  Instead of Be Our Guest 4:30 pm to The Diamond Horseshoe 5:55 pm on August 7th


----------



## Carma3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just to add - it was just because so many people were staying there and also be sure thinking people would want to ride the Skyliner and maybe tie it into the Bucket crawl, etc
> 
> If there is a big push to move it we could do that - or try to have a separate Meetup for people to check-in at same time or something ... But that was the reasoning





TheMaxRebo said:


> Just to add - it was just because so many people were staying there and also be sure thinking people would want to ride the Skyliner and maybe tie it into the Bucket crawl, etc
> 
> If there is a big push to move it we could do that - or try to have a separate Meetup for people to check-in at same time or something ... But that was the reasoning



How ironic I just finish telling ewrtomco too bad we couldn't just find a way to set up meet up time for when we get our credentials.  So I definitely agree with the try to have a separate Meetup for people to check-in at same time or something


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Carma3 said:


> How ironic I just finish telling ewrtomco too bad we couldn't just find a way to set up meet up time for when we can get our credentials.  So I definitely agree with the try to have a separate Meetup for people to check-in at same time or something



I know the plan for at least some of us that are doing breakfast in MK together on the 7th is to go over together after to Contemporary to check on.  Not sure if like noonish on that day works for others


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tiggerette said:


> Hey y'all,
> 
> Just following up on a few items that based on the 1st post need updating.
> My stay dates are 08/07- 08/12. Poly (except wed night @ ASM)
> 
> I plan to come to the unofficial welcome party. I wonder why it's not at Contemporary though, since that's where we pick up our credentials, see the silent auction etc. Is there a general hang-out space at the contemporary that would work well for the unofficial welcome party?
> 
> You can put me in as a leader for the "Get Your Glow" pre-party at Victoria Falls Sat. 8-10pm. I don't plan on having a park pass, so I'm just going over to AK for the party itself. I plan to start making arrangements for the party in early June. I'm thinking of glow crafts/ UV reactive paints, etc. If anyone would like to join in the planning fun, just PM me, and we'll collaborate!



I updated the first post with your updated info and to make it more clear there are two pre-party meet ups and that you are hosting the "get your glow on" one at Victoria Falls


Everyone => If I missed any other updates to the first page let me know!!!  (98% chance it wasn't done on purpose!)


----------



## ewrtomco

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know the plan for at least some of us that are doing breakfast in MK together on the 7th is to go over together after to Contemporary to check on.  Not sure if like noonish on that day works for others



Being that we are planning to go into Magic Kingdom after 2pm On Aug 7 we plan to get our credentials between 10am and 12pm so A meetup with new friends would be wonderful


----------



## 1Grumpy9

ewrtomco said:


> Being that we are planning to go into Magic Kingdom after 2pm On Aug 7 we plan to get our credentials between 10am and 12pm so A meetup with new friends would be wonderful



I am looking to do the same thing on the 8th.  Head over to MK in the morning and early afternoon (staying until the parade) and then heading out and over to the Contemporary to get my credentials, then heading over to Wilderness Lodge for my ADR at Artist Point at 4:45pm.  I will head over to EPCOT for the rest of the evening that night because of the Villians party at MK.  I will be back to MK another day when I am there.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

disneysteve said:


> We're the same way. I can't remember the last time I was in a pool and it's been a couple of decades since we were on a beach. We're both pretty active people. Sitting and doing nothing holds very little appeal. The reason I got the house with the pool for this trip is purely due to the likely weather. Being able to come back to the house after being out in the heat all day and hopping in the pool for 15 minutes will be worth the extra cost (and it's still only about $125/night to rent a pool home, less than a Disney value resort).



I own my own pool why do I need to stay in an expensive hotel to use theirs?  My vacation goals are to be out of the room as much as possible that’s the point of vacation!


----------



## disneysteve

CampbellzSoup said:


> I own my own pool why do I need to stay in an expensive hotel to use theirs?  My vacation goals are to be out of the room as much as possible that’s the point of vacation!


I've heard rumors that some people actually go on vacation to relax. I've never subscribed to that particular form of vacationing myself but some do.


----------



## k8Davies

CampbellzSoup said:


> I own my own pool why do I need to stay in an expensive hotel to use theirs?  My vacation goals are to be out of the room as much as possible that’s the point of vacation!



Well the only pool I have in the UK is a paddling pool (3 ring inflatable kiddy pool) great for feet soaking when we get our one day of sun a year, but not so good for swimming.

so Pools are normally a must for me and was planning to carve out sometime by the pool.

Although now my (10 day) Nov trip has been cancelled I’ll have to fit everything I want to cover over both trips (apart from SWGE ) in the six days I’m there, I will be on the go, go, go!!

I’ll have to use my trip on Splash Mountain as my relaxing by pools of water time


----------



## DanielleC

disneysteve said:


> Very sorry for your loss.



Thank you


----------



## DanielleC

k8Davies said:


> Well the only pool I have in the UK is a paddling pool (3 ring inflatable kiddy pool) great for feet soaking when we get our one day of sun a year, but not so good for swimming.
> 
> so Pools are normally a must for me and was planning to carve out sometime by the pool.
> 
> Although now my (10 day) Nov trip has been cancelled I’ll have to fit everything I want to cover over both trips (apart from SWGE ) in the six days I’m there, I will be on the go, go, go!!
> 
> I’ll have to use my trip on Splash Mountain as my relaxing by pools of water time



Oh come on now, my ex mother in law is from England and she said they have 2 or 3 days with sun every year.


----------



## SG131

disneysteve said:


> I've heard rumors that some people actually go on vacation to relax. I've never subscribed to that particular form of vacationing myself but some do.


I usually don't embrace vacations with a lot of down time either.  I am going to TRY to slow it down a little bit from my 12+ mile a day pace i usually do when I'm solo because it may kill me in the August heat, and I switched my hotels to some places I've never stayed before (contemporary and beach club) so I'd like to enjoy them a bit.



k8Davies said:


> Well the only pool I have in the UK is a paddling pool (3 ring inflatable kiddy pool) great for feet soaking when we get our one day of sun a year, but not so good for swimming.
> 
> so Pools are normally a must for me and was planning to carve out sometime by the pool.
> 
> Although now my (10 day) Nov trip has been cancelled I’ll have to fit everything I want to cover over both trips (apart from SWGE ) in the six days I’m there, I will be on the go, go, go!!
> 
> I’ll have to use my trip on Splash Mountain as my relaxing by pools of water time


Sorry to hear about your Nov trip.  We have pools here, but at this rate we won't be using them this summer.  They are set to open in 2 weeks, and yesterday it was a whopping 45 degrees......  Mother nature has lost her mind!


----------



## bartleyosu

Plans for trip so far:

Mon 8/5  Arrive  Boardwalk Villas   lovely BWV pool/DS
Tues 8/6  Storybook dinner 5:45 pm   MK day
Wed 8/7   Welcome party POP 4-7 pm  Sci Fi 11 am  HS day
Thur 8/8   BOG 11am   DVC Moonlight if someone takes pity on resale DVC owner and takes us LOL,   MK day
Fri  8/9    La Hacienda 7 pm  Epcot day with night show
Sat 8/10  Victoria Falls 8pm   Nomad  9 pm   Pandora Party!!
Sun 8/11   Podcast   Bog 6:30 pm
Mon 8/12  leave for OHIO


----------



## disneyholic family

k8Davies said:


> I need a 20 years party pick me up.
> 
> As I am still coming to this event yay only 90 days
> 
> Although I just had to cancel my family holiday to WDW for this Oct/Nov (175 days so already booked all the ADRs) We were coming for my mum’s 70th but she’s been diagnosed with cancer and even though the prognosis looks really good she’ll still be having treatment at the time.
> 
> Did offer to stay at home for the dreams trip as she’ll be in Chemo; but she refused to let me cancel as my dad, brother and my DH will all be about if she needs anything.
> 
> She was even saying we all should still go on the Nov trip without her and she stay home on her own (crazy lady).
> 
> So I realise the cancellation isn’t so bad for me, as I get to come to this great event, but my little boy and the rest of the family were really looking forward to it.



So sorry to hear about your mom.  It's great that she's insisting that you go to the Dreams event!!

I just finished 15 months of treatment for metastatic triple negative breast cancer (and i'm now NED = no evidence of disease - woo hoo)..
Anyway, if you have any questions at all please feel free to PM me here or on FB (or i'll send you my email address if you prefer).

By the way, my mom was 75 when she was diagnosed with stage 3A and went through all the treatment (chemo, radiation, surgery) and is now 92 years old.  
So that should be encouraging!!

also, there are fantastic groups on facebook for just about every kind of cancer and cancer treatment, where people can ask questions etc.   
I've found them to be very helpful and it doesn't matter where in the world you are as most cancers are treated with rather standard protocols, so you'll usually find the answers to any questions you might have.


.


----------



## disneyholic family

rteetz said:


> I don't think I mentioned it hear but I did have to forgo my plans to attend this event. It was a bad time for me to begin with but I hoped to make it work. Unfortunately not the case. I definitely will still follow along and help with spreadsheets and whatever else like I did last time. Definitely jealous of everyone who does get to go.



sorry you won't be able to join in the fun....   i know i would have been terribly disappointed to have to cancel at this point!!

.


----------



## disneyholic family

DanielleC said:


> Kind of curious, is anyone planning on staying at the hotel by the pool and just relaxing?



as others have said, i'm not the relaxing kind of vacation sort of person..
and since we live 10 minutes from the mediterranean, beach vacations aren't our preference (except when we go to eilat, but even then, it's to go hiking, not to lie by the pool)...

in any case, when we go to WDW, we tend to be in the parks much of the day...
we might relax - but it's in the parks we do our relaxing....usually in the shows...
or just absorbing the atmosphere...
i can lie by a pool or on the beach any day of the year....
see Mickey? only when i'm in my happiest place on earth..

.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneyholic family said:


> I just finished 15 months of treatment for metastatic triple negative breast cancer (and i'm now NED = no evidence of disease - woo hoo)..



Not much to add to you post ... just wanted to echo your "woo hoo"!!!  (which I definitely sung in my head to the Ducktales theme)


----------



## Lisann

disneyholic family said:


> I just finished 15 months of treatment for metastatic triple negative breast cancer (and i'm now NED = no evidence of disease - woo hoo)..



Congratulations, that is really something to celebrate!


----------



## disneyholic family

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not much to add to you post ... just wanted to echo your "woo hoo"!!!  (which I definitely sung in my head to the Ducktales theme)





Lisann said:


> Congratulations, that is really something to celebrate!



thanks!
it is indeed something to celebrate!!  
we're all going on the disney magic in july followed by 4 days at DLP, so basically 11 days of disney (plus 3 days barcelona before the cruise)..
There will be 9 of us on that trip: my husband, me, our daughter (Chani - MickeyMouseIsKing) and her husband, and our son, his wife and 3 kids (5,3,1)..

the 20 years of dreams trip is just Chani and me.  She wanted to do something to celebrate with just the two of us, mom and daughter - so this was the perfect choice!!

i made the reservations for DLP and the disney magic a month after i started chemo....
all the planning was a great distraction and gave me something to look forward to....

and now i can't believe that it's almost here....we're almost at the 50 day mark on our big family celebration trip...
so much to do, so little time!!!
initially it seemed so very far away, and now it's almost upon us!!!  yikes!


.


----------



## k8Davies

disneyholic family said:


> So sorry to hear about your mom.  It's great that she's insisting that you go to the Dreams event!!
> 
> I just finished 15 months of treatment for metastatic triple negative breast cancer (and i'm now NED = no evidence of disease - woo hoo)..
> Anyway, if you have any questions at all please feel free to PM me here or on FB (or i'll send you my email address if you prefer).
> 
> By the way, my mom was 75 when she was diagnosed with stage 3A and went through all the treatment (chemo, radiation, surgery) and is now 92 years old.
> So that should be encouraging!!
> 
> also, there are fantastic groups on facebook for just about every kind of cancer and cancer treatment, where people can ask questions etc.
> I've found them to be very helpful and it doesn't matter where in the world you are as most cancers are treated with rather standard protocols, so you'll usually find the answers to any questions you might have.
> 
> 
> .




Thanks you for your kind words and advice, I really appreciate that and the story about your mum after that still going strong at 92 that’s amazing.

Also wow and yay on you being NED, yep that is definitely something that needs celebrating at the event


----------



## czechplz

I had a fun morning. I got a notification that Delta canceled my flight and rebooked me onto one the next day so I booked an extra room for myself at Port Orleans Riverside 8/13-8/14. Soooo will any solo travellers be there on the evening of the 13th to do dinner or something?


----------



## afan

Diapercat04 said:


> Hi! I've been lurking but I'd like to join the Hoopdeedoo dinner and solo breakfast too. I maaay have a friend join later but I'm planning this as a solo trip for now. Thanks!



@Diapercat04  since you don't have 10 posts I can't send you a PM.  You're next on the list for the Garden Grill breakfast on the 8th at 9am.  Please let me know by next week Sunday the 26th if you can go.

Thanks!


----------



## k8Davies

Hi all just an FYI - I’ve just seen the magic band upgrade is now available


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Has anyone had to deal with contacting and getting information from the group that gets information on old tickets?  I had to send them the information about my old ticket that I need to get converted for this trip and I have yet to hear back from them.  I had to send the information to ticket.usage@disneyworld.com.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

k8Davies said:


> Hi all just an FYI - I’ve just seen the magic band upgrade is now available



Yup! - was just coming to post this here ... below are all the options.  For those unaware, when staying on property you can still select a plain colored magic band (same colors - they didn't add any new plain colors) for free or for an "upcharge" you can select a patterned one.  The cost is the charge of the magic band less a $14.99 credit so they wind up costing you $10 extra


----------



## disneyholic family

k8Davies said:


> Hi all just an FYI - I’ve just seen the magic band upgrade is now available




you getting one?   i can't decide..
i have to go look at what color i ordered as i can't remember...
.


----------



## k8Davies

disneyholic family said:


> you getting one?   i can't decide..
> i have to go look at what color i ordered as i can't remember...
> .



I’m trying to, (originally order a purple one) but currently the website won’t let me, either too many people trying to get them, a glitch on my end or they’re not available to overseas guest yet.

I will try again later when I can use a PC rather that the app. 

Thanks @TheMaxRebo for the picture as at least I can see what I can get (if they ever let me)


----------



## SG131

k8Davies said:


> I’m trying to, (originally order a purple one) but currently the website won’t let me, either too many people trying to get them, a glitch on my end or they’re not available to overseas guest yet.
> 
> I will try again later when I can use a PC rather that the app.
> 
> Thanks @TheMaxRebo for the picture as at least I can see what I can get (if they ever let me)


It's not just you, its buggy for people here in the US.  Disney IT at its finest.  I got a band to go through on the first half of my stay by pure determination and hitting retry quite a lot.  For second half of split stay I can't even get to the customize window.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

k8Davies said:


> I’m trying to, (originally order a purple one) but currently the website won’t let me, either too many people trying to get them, a glitch on my end or they’re not available to overseas guest yet.
> 
> I will try again later when I can use a PC rather that the app.
> 
> Thanks @TheMaxRebo for the picture as at least I can see what I can get (if they ever let me)



it's definitely a case of Disney IT striking again - not on your end.  Lots of people reporting issues


----------



## TheMaxRebo

***** New UnOfficial Event!!! *****​
We are pleased to announce a new event to take place during the week ... an EPCOT Scavenger Hunt!!!!

*Overview:*
Test your knowledge and have some fun participating in a scavenger hunt at the one and only EPCOT!  The contest will take place over the course of the event (from at the UnOfficial Welcome Party until the Pandora Party) and will have you answering trivia questions about EPCOT and taking pictures of various landmarks and hidden details in the park itself.  Prizes will be awarded!!!!

*Details:*
1) Teams of up to 4 (or family-size any amount above that)
2) The Scavenger Hunt will officially start when the Welcome Party kicks off - so 4pm on Tuesday, August 7th and time is up when the Pandora Party starts at 11pm on Saturday, August 10th 
3) Pictures and answers to questions must be submitted with the names of everyone in the group by August 10th at 11 p.m. Late entries will not be accommodated.
4) Questions and tasks will be given out at the Pop Century Kick-off Event (Wed Aug 7th at 4pm). If you are not attending the Kick-Off Event or if you won't be at Walt Disney World yet, we will have a way to get the questions to you when the Scavenger Hunt begins (likely a conversation here on the Boards and/or a PM on Facebook). Please comment below if you plan to participate in the Scavenger Hunt, but you won't be able to receive the questions at the Kick-Off Party.
4) Questions and tasks will take place throughout EPCOT. Some will be harder than others. The questions and tasks will be worth a variety of different point levels. Questions and tasks can be found anywhere in EPCOT from the entrance, Future World, World Showcase, International Gateway, EPCOT entertainment, and EPCOT attractions.
5) The team with the highest amount of points will be awarded the winners of the scavenger hunt. If there is a tie, there will be a tiebreaker question asked to the teams that tied before a winner is announced. First to answer that question will be awarded as the winners.
6) A prize will be given to the winning team. The prize hasn't been fully determined yet, and will be announced later.  (But I am sure it will be FABULOUS!)
7) We would ask that each team consider making a $10 donation to Give Kids to the World. A donation isn't required to participate in this event.

It will be determined at a later time on how we will get the answer to the questions, as well as, the pictures that correspond with specific questions. Please note that it might be by email or text.

Registration for this event is ready to begin. Please come up with the members of your team and your team name. When you are ready to submit, please send this template to @AMusicLifeForMe in a private message or comment on the Facebook post.

Team Name:
Team Captain:
Team Members (Up to 3 extra members or family-size):
Disboards names (Please mark team captain with a #):
Will you be at the Event Kick-Off Party (Y or N):


Let us know of any questions!!!!

***** End New UnOfficial Event!!! *****​


----------



## disneyholic family

k8Davies said:


> I’m trying to, (originally order a purple one) but currently the website won’t let me, either too many people trying to get them, a glitch on my end or they’re not available to overseas guest yet.
> 
> I will try again later when I can use a PC rather that the app.
> 
> Thanks @TheMaxRebo for the picture as at least I can see what I can get (if they ever let me)




yes, i keep getting a notice that stitch ate my page...


----------



## k8Davies

Yay I finally got one, whoop whoop!!

I went for the Disney Snack MB as to be fair, my trip will consist of meeting you guys, snacking, taking part in events, snacking, visiting the parks, snacking, going to the party, snacking and maybe if I have time, some more snacking lol


----------



## disneyholic family

TheMaxRebo said:


> ***** New UnOfficial Event!!! *****​
> We are pleased to announce a new event to take place during the week ... an EPCOT Scavenger Hunt!!!!
> 
> *Overview:*
> Test your knowledge and have some fun participating in a scavenger hunt at the one and only EPCOT!  The contest will take place over the course of the event (from at the UnOfficial Welcome Party until the Pandora Party) and will have you answering trivia questions about EPCOT and taking pictures of various landmarks and hidden details in the park itself.  Prizes will be awarded!!!!
> 
> *Details:*
> 1) Teams of up to 4 (or family-size any amount above that)
> 2) The Scavenger Hunt will officially start when the Welcome Party kicks off - so 4pm on Tuesday, August 7th and time is up when the Pandora Party starts at 11pm on Saturday, August 10th
> 3) Pictures and answers to questions must be submitted with the names of everyone in the group by August 10th at 11 p.m. Late entries will not be accommodated.
> 4) Questions and tasks will be given out at the Pop Century Kick-off Event (Wed Aug 7th at 4pm). If you are not attending the Kick-Off Event or if you won't be at Walt Disney World yet, we will have a way to get the questions to you when the Scavenger Hunt begins (likely a conversation here on the Boards and/or a PM on Facebook). Please comment below if you plan to participate in the Scavenger Hunt, but you won't be able to receive the questions at the Kick-Off Party.
> 4) Questions and tasks will take place throughout EPCOT. Some will be harder than others. The questions and tasks will be worth a variety of different point levels. Questions and tasks can be found anywhere in EPCOT from the entrance, Future World, World Showcase, International Gateway, EPCOT entertainment, and EPCOT attractions.
> 5) The team with the highest amount of points will be awarded the winners of the scavenger hunt. If there is a tie, there will be a tiebreaker question asked to the teams that tied before a winner is announced. First to answer that question will be awarded as the winners.
> 6) A prize will be given to the winning team. The prize hasn't been fully determined yet, and will be announced later.  (But I am sure it will be FABULOUS!)
> 7) We would ask that each team consider making a $10 donation to Give Kids to the World. A donation isn't required to participate in this event.
> 
> It will be determined at a later time on how we will get the answer to the questions, as well as, the pictures that correspond with specific questions. Please note that it might be by email or text.
> 
> Registration for this event is ready to begin. Please come up with the members of your team and your team name. When you are ready to submit, please send this template to @AMusicLifeForMe in a private message or comment on the Facebook post.
> 
> Team Name:
> Team Captain:
> Team Members (Up to 3 extra members or family-size):
> Disboards names (Please mark team captain with a #):
> Will you be at the Event Kick-Off Party (Y or N):
> 
> 
> Let us know of any questions!!!!
> 
> ***** End New UnOfficial Event!!! *****​



i just posted in the Facebook thread, but i'll put it here as well:

Team Name: Asguardians of the Galaxy
Team Captain: Chani 
Team Members: Batsheva (AKA Beth) 
Disboards names: #Mickeymouseisking, disneyholic family
Will you be at the Event Kick-Off Party: Yes


.


----------



## disneyholic family

k8Davies said:


> Yay I finally got one, whoop whoop!!
> 
> I went for the Disney Snack MB as to be fair, my trip will consist of meeting you guys, snacking, taking part in events, snacking, visiting the parks, snacking, going to the party, snacking and maybe if I have time, some more snacking lol




you and chani must be twins separated at birth....
before any trip to WDW, she maps out her snacks - to make sure she doesn't miss any....
i'm not kidding....it goes into the excel...."we'll be there?  so that means a snack stop at ......"  it's so funny....
i should have taken pictures of her and her husband chowing down at each snack stop during our last family trip...


.


----------



## k8Davies

disneyholic family said:


> you and chani must be twins separated at birth....
> before any trip to WDW, she maps out her snacks - to make sure she doesn't miss any....
> i'm not kidding....it goes into the excel...."we'll be there?  so that means a snack stop at ......"  it's so funny....
> i should have taken pictures of her and her husband chowing down at each snack stop during our last family trip...
> 
> 
> .



Disney snacking is a very serious business you can’t just go into it willynilly, planning is a must..

I applaud Chani efforts, and none of this ,I just get something or other’ nonsense as that attitude just ends up in popcorn and regret


----------



## wiihoo888

TheMaxRebo said:


> ***** New UnOfficial Event!!! *****​
> We are pleased to announce a new event to take place during the week ... an EPCOT Scavenger Hunt!!!!
> 
> *Overview:*
> Test your knowledge and have some fun participating in a scavenger hunt at the one and only EPCOT!  The contest will take place over the course of the event (from at the UnOfficial Welcome Party until the Pandora Party) and will have you answering trivia questions about EPCOT and taking pictures of various landmarks and hidden details in the park itself.  Prizes will be awarded!!!!
> 
> *Details:*
> 1) Teams of up to 4 (or family-size any amount above that)
> 2) The Scavenger Hunt will officially start when the Welcome Party kicks off - so 4pm on Tuesday, August 7th and time is up when the Pandora Party starts at 11pm on Saturday, August 10th
> 3) Pictures and answers to questions must be submitted with the names of everyone in the group by August 10th at 11 p.m. Late entries will not be accommodated.
> 4) Questions and tasks will be given out at the Pop Century Kick-off Event (Wed Aug 7th at 4pm). If you are not attending the Kick-Off Event or if you won't be at Walt Disney World yet, we will have a way to get the questions to you when the Scavenger Hunt begins (likely a conversation here on the Boards and/or a PM on Facebook). Please comment below if you plan to participate in the Scavenger Hunt, but you won't be able to receive the questions at the Kick-Off Party.
> 4) Questions and tasks will take place throughout EPCOT. Some will be harder than others. The questions and tasks will be worth a variety of different point levels. Questions and tasks can be found anywhere in EPCOT from the entrance, Future World, World Showcase, International Gateway, EPCOT entertainment, and EPCOT attractions.
> 5) The team with the highest amount of points will be awarded the winners of the scavenger hunt. If there is a tie, there will be a tiebreaker question asked to the teams that tied before a winner is announced. First to answer that question will be awarded as the winners.
> 6) A prize will be given to the winning team. The prize hasn't been fully determined yet, and will be announced later.  (But I am sure it will be FABULOUS!)
> 7) We would ask that each team consider making a $10 donation to Give Kids to the World. A donation isn't required to participate in this event.
> 
> It will be determined at a later time on how we will get the answer to the questions, as well as, the pictures that correspond with specific questions. Please note that it might be by email or text.
> 
> Registration for this event is ready to begin. Please come up with the members of your team and your team name. When you are ready to submit, please send this template to @AMusicLifeForMe in a private message or comment on the Facebook post.
> 
> Team Name:
> Team Captain:
> Team Members (Up to 3 extra members or family-size):
> Disboards names (Please mark team captain with a #):
> Will you be at the Event Kick-Off Party (Y or N):
> 
> 
> Let us know of any questions!!!!
> 
> ***** End New UnOfficial Event!!! *****​


Sounds like a blast! Just registered the Illuminations Illuminati on the FB post. Thanks again for putting this all together


----------



## disneyholic family

k8Davies said:


> Yay I finally got one, whoop whoop!!
> 
> I went for the Disney Snack MB as to be fair, my trip will consist of meeting you guys, snacking, taking part in events, snacking, visiting the parks, snacking, going to the party, snacking and maybe if I have time, some more snacking lol




you're lucky, Kate!!
that MB is no longer available
i wasn't fast enough - half the bands have disappeared - i guess they sold out of them..
i wanted the castle band and chani wanted the snack band...booo...
both of us are out of luck..
i'm going to wait to see if they reappear, if not, we'll just go with our regular free ones (i picked yellow and chani her standard pink)..

.


----------



## SG131

k8Davies said:


> Disney snacking is a very serious business you can’t just go into it willynilly, planning is a must..
> 
> I applaud Chani efforts, and none of this ,I just get something or other’ nonsense as that attitude just ends up in popcorn and regret


Ok, so when you look at your magic bands and you click on edit order does it show a picture of the snack magic band?  I had the castle customized on one of my stays, it still shows that the order is customized but the pic no longer shows up.  I did have a second one for the other half of my split stay and that is now showing up as though I never customized to begin with.  I'm getting nervous that I'll be stuck with more plain colored bands.


----------



## afan

SG131 said:


> Ok, so when you look at your magic bands and you click on edit order does it show a picture of the snack magic band?  I had the castle customized on one of my stays, it still shows that the order is customized but the pic no longer shows up.  I did have a second one for the other half of my split stay and that is now showing up as though I never customized to begin with.  I'm getting nervous that I'll be stuck with more plain colored bands.



I've seen lots of people have that problem or yesterday they only saw the colors as options if that.  The site was glitching last night so it may still be.  

My thought is I have an email receipt that I was charged for the stitch band with my name so that had better be what I get or they need to refund the money.  I don't think it'll come to that though I think it's just typical IT.


----------



## afan

Does anyone doing the GG breakfast want to do a team for the scavenger hunt since we'll be in the park together so there's less coordination to make it work?

ETA we could be team garden grillers


----------



## k8Davies

SG131 said:


> Ok, so when you look at your magic bands and you click on edit order does it show a picture of the snack magic band?  I had the castle customized on one of my stays, it still shows that the order is customized but the pic no longer shows up.  I did have a second one for the other half of my split stay and that is now showing up as though I never customized to begin with.  I'm getting nervous that I'll be stuck with more plain colored bands.



I am starting to worry about mine as since I upgraded every time I try to go on to the page to see it, it’s says there’s an error and I didn’t get my email confirming it so now don’t know!! 




afan said:


> Does anyone doing the GG breakfast want to do a team for the scavenger hunt since we'll be in the park together so there's less coordination to make it work?
> 
> ETA we could be team garden grillers



I would say yes to being part of the group but I am still waiting to see what the main Dis event are going to be.

As I don’t want to I sign up and then have to cancel as I need to get to another park to attend something else.


----------



## afan

k8Davies said:


> I am starting to worry about mine as since I upgraded every time I try to go on to the page to see it, it’s says there’s an error and I didn’t get my email confirming it so now don’t know!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say yes to being part of the group but I am still waiting to see what the main Dis event are going to be.
> 
> As I don’t want to I sign up and then have to cancel as I need to get to another park to attend something else.



I agree about waiting.  But we can see if there's interest at least.  I keep hoping they'll put that info out before fp days start.


----------



## SG131

k8Davies said:


> I am starting to worry about mine as since I upgraded every time I try to go on to the page to see it, it’s says there’s an error and I didn’t get my email confirming it so now don’t know!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say yes to being part of the group but I am still waiting to see what the main Dis event are going to be.
> 
> As I don’t want to I sign up and then have to cancel as I need to get to another park to attend something else.





afan said:


> I agree about waiting.  But we can see if there's interest at least.  I keep hoping they'll put that info out before fp days start.


Same here, I might be interested depending on the events.

ALSO, I'm currently on the phone with Disney.  I too did not get a receipt so pretty much I'm out of luck.  However, they did say they will be restocking the bands in a few weeks.  They told me I can email guest.services with the subject MDE Build-A-Band to let them know, not that there's much they can do cause most are out of stock right now.  There wasn't even a checkout button on MDE when I ordered mine like there is today, which would explain why I didn't get a receipt.


----------



## afan

SG131 said:


> Same here, I might be interested depending on the events.
> 
> ALSO, I'm currently on the phone with Disney.  I too did not get a receipt so pretty much I'm out of luck.  However, they did say they will be restocking the bands in a few weeks.  They told me I can email guest.services with the subject MDE Build-A-Band to let them know, not that there's much they can do cause most are out of stock right now.  There wasn't even a checkout button on MDE when I ordered mine like there is today, which would explain why I didn't get a receipt.



I'll start a list for the scavenger hunt and we'll revisit it once we know more.  That's a total bummer about the magic band.  Hopefully when they load more options there's one you want.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

k8Davies said:


> I would say yes to being part of the group but I am still waiting to see what the main Dis event are going to be.
> 
> As I don’t want to I sign up and then have to cancel as I need to get to another park to attend something else.





afan said:


> I agree about waiting.  But we can see if there's interest at least.  I keep hoping they'll put that info out before fp days start.



Hopefully the scavenger hunt can fit in around any other events - idea is you would have the week to work on it and not any very specific times you need to be in EPCOT (but you will need to visit EPCOT to complete some of the tasks - but not at any specific times)


----------



## afan

TheMaxRebo said:


> Hopefully the scavenger hunt can fit in around any other events - idea is you would have the week to work on it and not any very specific times you need to be in EPCOT (but you will need to visit EPCOT to complete some of the tasks - but not at any specific times)



I know but we'll all be there at that point vs trying to figure out when we'd be there another time.  Also not planning on spending a ton of time in Epcot at this point.


----------



## Idaho Mouse

TheMaxRebo said:


> I updated the first post with your updated info and to make it more clear there are two pre-party meet ups and that you are hosting the "get your glow on" one at Victoria Falls
> 
> 
> Everyone => If I missed any other updates to the first page let me know!!!  (98% chance it wasn't done on purpose!)


It looks like you still have our old plans. We are doing a split stay, Poly 8/1-8/6 and Contemporary 8/6-8/12. It will be myself, DW, DS 18 and DD 12. We are interested in the Welcome Party preferably at Contemporary , Nomad Lounge pre-party, and a bar crawl. We are also planning on attending The 8/8 DVC Moonlight Magic event. Also wondering if there is any interest for people coming in earlier to meet at Trader Sam's for drinks.


----------



## k8Davies

afan said:


> I know but we'll all be there at that point vs trying to figure out when we'd be there another time.  Also not planning on spending a ton of time in Epcot at this point.



That’s what I was thinking, if I’m there (and there’s no other main events happening) then ‘Bosh’ get it done, get out and leave a trail of worked out clues behind me.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Idaho Mouse said:


> It looks like you still have our old plans. We are doing a split stay, Poly 8/1-8/6 and Contemporary 8/6-8/12. It will be myself, DW, DS 18 and DD 12. We are interested in the Welcome Party preferably at Contemporary , Nomad Lounge pre-party, and a bar crawl. We are also planning on attending The 8/8 DVC Moonlight Magic event. Also wondering if there is any interest for people coming in earlier to meet at Trader Sam's for drinks.



oops, sorry about that - I updated it now, hope I have it correct

I know a few people have mentioned about a welcome event at the Contemporary and happy to help set up a separate one .... I know several of us are planning to head to the Contemporary after the breakfast in MK on the 7th to register so we could have a "pre-welcome event, welcome event" at the Contemporary at  like 1pm or something on 8/7


As for Trader Sam's, I know we are planning to go there once or twice during our trip and trying to figure out when.  seeing potential for Friday afternoon / evening before the Hoop Dee Doo event and/or early afternoon on Saturday 


As for Thursday before the DVC event, I am thinking that could be a good time for the Bar Crawl (starting like Happy Hour time of 4/4:30ish) - be it on the Skyliner if open or could do Monorail based (if so, could include Trader Sam's) or Boardwalk Based


----------



## SG131

@TheMaxRebo after changing my hotel plans about 10 times (as per usual), I think I'm done.  Now that fastpass day is almost here I won't change it around anymore and risk those getting messed up.  I don't trust Disney IT to keep my fastpasses if I switch resorts under this new fp cancellation system.  

I'll be at the contemporary 8/6-8/11 and then pop 8/11-8/15.


----------



## dkrauss

Is anyone having trouble accessing their plans in the MDE.  I've been unable to get in for about a week now.  I so dread calling Disney IT. 

Doug


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SG131 said:


> @TheMaxRebo after changing my hotel plans about 10 times (as per usual), I think I'm done.  Now that fastpass day is almost here I won't change it around anymore and risk those getting messed up.  I don't trust Disney IT to keep my fastpasses if I switch resorts under this new fp cancellation system.
> 
> I'll be at the contemporary 8/6-8/11 and then pop 8/11-8/15.



ok - got it updated!  and i hear you about Disney IT ... seems like a lot of challenges with this "magic band upgrade" option that just rolled out (as just the latest example)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dkrauss said:


> Is anyone having trouble accessing their plans in the MDE.  I've been unable to get in for about a week now.  I so dread calling Disney IT.
> 
> Doug




I haven't checked today but I know I have in the last few days and it seemed fine.  If you are still having issues might be worth calling


----------



## 1Grumpy9

I finally got my ticket linked to MDE and I have enough days to cover for the whole trip!!  I also have 6 experience days remaining for mini golf, regular golf and water parks.  I am thinking I may try to get to a water park my last full day in Disney.  I was going to go to DS, but I can do that later in the day and go to lay in the lazy river for a couple of hours...LOL!!!

Since I have never been to a Disney water park, which one would you pick??  I am not one to ride all the slides, but I would be willing to try one or two.  I am more of a lazy river/wave pool type of person.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

1Grumpy9 said:


> I finally got my ticket linked to MDE and I have enough days to cover for the whole trip!!  I also have 6 experience days remaining for mini golf, regular golf and water parks.  I am thinking I may try to get to a water park my last full day in Disney.  I was going to go to DS, but I can do that later in the day and go to lay in the lazy river for a couple of hours...LOL!!!
> 
> Since I have never been to a Disney water park, which one would you pick??  I am not one to ride all the slides, but I would be willing to try one or two.  I am more of a lazy river/wave pool type of person.



They are honestly pretty similar so if you really like the theme of one vs the other then just go with that one

Big difference, to me, is Typhoon Lagoon has the huge wave pool that will often have big waves for like body surfing, etc. where as Blizzard Beach's is a bit smaller and has only smaller waves.  Typhoon Lagoon has a better bar and has the new Miss Adventure Falls ride.  I think there are more slides and just things to do at Blizzard Beach though (and BB has like a big kid/teen area - though, likely not relevant for you)

I would say, unless the idea of those bigger waves is a turnoff go to Typhoon Lagoon - but really, both are pretty good


----------



## dkrauss

TheMaxRebo said:


> I haven't checked today but I know I have in the last few days and it seemed fine.  If you are still having issues might be worth calling


  Still failing........Ahhh there goes my weekend......on the phone with Disney IT 

Doug


----------



## Tiggerette

If I don't get into the 08/08 MoolightMagic party, I'll probably do a bar crawl or other something to hang out with folks.
Yay!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tiggerette said:


> If I don't get into the 08/08 MoolightMagic party, I'll probably do a bar crawl or other something to hang out with folks.
> Yay!



At least in the past those Moonlight Magic events have been later in the evening so I was thinking we could at least start the bar crawl early that day and then maybe people can "hop on/hop off" and those that want to can keep it going later (but those going to the DVC event can do the early segment)


----------



## DanielleC

TheMaxRebo said:


> *Who is staying where/when?
> 
> All Stars Movies:*
> - @mcnealrkn - 8/6 - 8/13
> - @Michele&Jessica (Michele) - 8/3 - 8/13
> - @Tiggerette - 8/7
> 
> 
> *Animal Kingdom Lodge (Kidani and Jambo House):*
> - @TheMaxRebo (Phil) and wife (Judi) - 8/11 - 8/13
> - @Nanb and sister - 8/8 - 8/12
> - @Gehrig1B (Gene) and wife (Becky) - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @isabellea with husband and 2 daughters (7 and 9) - but solo for the party) - 8/10 - 8/12
> - @3cmom and husband and son (10) - 8/8 - 8/12
> - @czechplz with 3 other adults - 8/5 - 8/13
> - @Maytulip32
> - @APiratesLifeForMe2 and husband and 2 friends - 8/8 - 8/11
> - @met19
> - @wariokartel and wife - 8/8 - 8/11
> 
> 
> *Art of Animation:
> 
> 
> Bay Lake Tower:*
> - @apurplebrat - 8/7 - 8/13 (split stay with Beach Club Villas)
> - @Carma3 with sister (@ewrtomco) and mother (Rose) - 8/6 -8/12
> - @dina444444 - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @disneyholic family (Beth) and daughter @Mickeymouseisking (Chani) - 8/6 - 8/20
> - @poohj80 (PJ) - dates TBD
> - @Zatrina (split stay with Boardwalk Villas)
> - @TXMemaw and husband - 8/8 - ?
> 
> 
> *Beach Club & Beach Club Villas:*
> - @apurplebrat - 8/7 - 8/13 (split stay with Bay Lake Tower)
> - @AMusicLifeForMe and his Dad - 8/7 - 8/12
> - @sbenemerito (Shanda) husband (Alvin) and sons AJ (16) and Dylan (13) - 8/7 - 8/11
> 
> 
> *Boardwalk Inn & Villas:*
> - @bartleyosu (Crystal) at Villas - 8/5 -8/12 (for now, may switch to POP)
> - @auntfrannie at Inn - 8/6 - 8/13
> - @Zatrina (split stay with BLT)
> - @jennie622 at Villas - 8/7 - 12
> - @travelinjenn (Jenn) and Husband (Joe) and Daughter (Sophie 17) - 8/7-8/9
> - @skittles67 (Prescilla) and her Husband (Tim) - 8/9 - 8/13
> 
> 
> *Caribbean Beach Resort:*
> - @k8Davies - 8/6 - 8/12
> 
> 
> *Contemporary:*
> - @Cousin Orville - 8/8 - 8/11
> - @Ladyfish77 and husband and son (23) - 8/10 - 8/11
> - @Aerin75 (Carrie) and Roomie - 88/ - 8/11
> - @Ravens girl - 8/6 - 8/12 (Kay-Marie)
> - @Braddy007 (Brad) and wife (Jamie) - 8/7 - 8/11
> - @travelinjenn (Jenn) and Husband (Joe) and Daughter (Sophie 17) - 8/10-8/11
> - @ob1thx1138 (Trish) and Husband (Jon) - 8/7 -8/11
> - @DanielleC - 8/7 - 8/11
> - @Idaho Mouse and wife and kids (DS 18, DD 12) - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @SG131 (solo) - 8/6 - 8-11
> 
> 
> *Coronado:*
> - @ChimneyJim (Michael) and wife (Susana) and son (11) and daughter (10) - 8/6 - 8/11
> - @PrncessA with family and friends - 8/3 - 8/11
> - @cmarsh31 (Carly) with husband, and kids (DS 14 & DD 11) - 8/8 - 8/12
> 
> 
> *Grand Floridian:*
> 
> *Old Key West:*
> - @Ron from Michigan and wife (Tina) - split stay with Poly - 8/4 - 8/12
> 
> 
> *Polynesian:*
> - @Tiggerette - 8/8 - /12
> - @Ron from Michigan and wife (Tina) - split stay with OKW - 8/4 - 8/12
> - @Idaho Mouse and wife and kids (DS 18, DD 12) - 8/1 - 8/6
> 
> 
> *Port Orleans FQ:*
> - @thiabelle (Cynthia) and her daughter (18) - 8/7 - 8/11
> - @wiihoo888 (Lori) and her Husband (Mike) - 8/7 - 8/11
> - @Bedsypoppins and husband - 8/9 - 8/11
> - @NWasikWare and sister Kate - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @troy63 and son - 8/6 - 8/14
> 
> 
> *Port Orleans Riverside:*
> - @ReelRedHead - 8/2 - 8/15
> - @YesterDark and family (including 3 small kids and his mom) - 8/8 - 8/14
> 
> 
> *POP Century:*
> - @TheMaxRebo (Phil) and wife (Judi) - 8/6 - 8/11
> - @SG131 (solo) - 8/11 - 8-15
> - @wnwardii - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @afan - 8/7 - 8/12
> - @dkrauss (Doug) and wife (Donna) - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @Malia78 - 8/6 - 8/11
> - @gberg (Glen) - 8/3 - 8/12
> - @WorldExplorer - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @javaman - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @pSTANchio and wife (Grace) - 8/6 - 8/13
> - @Sylver - 8/5 - 8/13
> - @rchristiansen (Becky) and husband (Jeff) and daughter (16) - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @Kathleen Glasgow - 8/8 - 8/11
> - @PolkaDotPanda (Casey) and husband (Ryan) - 8/7 - 8/12
> - @Dennis McEwen - 8/7 - 8/12
> - @1Grumpy9 - 8/8 - 8/13
> 
> 
> *Saratoga Springs:*
> - @CynthiaC925 - 8/7 - 8/12
> - @skittles67 (Prescilla) and her Husband (Tim) - 8/7-8/9 and 8/13 - 8/17
> 
> 
> *Shades of Green:*
> - @Ladyfish77 and husband and son (23) - 8/3 - 8/10
> - @115belladonna - 8/7 -8/12
> 
> 
> *Yact Club:*
> - @MaryKatesMom (Beth) and her husband (Dave) - 8/8 - 8/11
> 
> 
> *Wilderness Lodge/Copper Creek:*
> 
> 
> *Off Property:*
> - @Enorto1 and her mom - 8/6 - 8/13 (Wyndham Bonnet Creek)
> - @disneysteve and wife and daughter (23) - 8/6-8/16 (Windsor Palms)
> - @datadoc_5 and wife - moving to area in December
> - @NeuroCindy
> - @Kathleen Glasgow - 8/6 - 8/9
> 
> 
> *TBD:*
> - @Maytulip32 and her husband
> - @PamNC - 8/7 - 8/12
> 
> 
> *Car Pool Information:
> 
> Potential drivers:*
> @dina444444 @wnwardii @AMusicLifeForMe @NeuroCindy @Vernon Wolfe @Aerin75 @thiabelle



Can you change my arrival to 8/6 at the Contemporary?  I decided to come over on Tuesday night instead of getting up way to early on the 7th.


----------



## Ravens girl

afan said:


> Does anyone doing the GG breakfast want to do a team for the scavenger hunt since we'll be in the park together so there's less coordination to make it work?
> 
> ETA we could be team garden grillers



I’d love to join the GG team. I’ll practice up on my trivia skills.


----------



## Ravens girl

I got an email today saying my new MB is shipping. I chose Tinkerbell. It only makes sense as I have a Tinkerbell tattoo.


----------



## afan

Ravens girl said:


> I got an email today saying my new MB is shipping. I chose Tinkerbell. It only makes sense as I have a Tinkerbell tattoo.



My stitch band should be here Tuesday.


----------



## afan

@TheMaxRebo please add @jennie622 to the garden grill breakfast.  She was next on the waitlist and is taking the spot.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Just a reminder - we are turning off sign-ups for our after party transportation on 6/1/2019.  Please make sure you sign up for transportation before then.

We have to start working with the transportation company on number of buses and routes soon.


----------



## dkrauss

With our FP day fast approaching I've begun to put together our plan.  There's really only 2 FP's that are important this trip, those being Test Track of August 6th (before the event begins) and Slinky Dog tentatively looking for Thursday evening after dinner on the 8th.  We have 3 days in the MK, at least, during this trip so I don't anticipate a problem there other than setting up the FP's for after the live show (hoping its at the Contemporary )  Everything else is flexible...…..since we have hoppers for this trip we can maneuver around parks.  Really looking forward to hanging out with Cory, Craig, and Ryno at some particular drinking establishment during the trip...…..but we'll see.

How are you handling FP's?

Doug


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dkrauss said:


> With our FP day fast approaching I've begun to put together our plan.  There's really only 2 FP's that are important this trip, those being Test Track of August 6th (before the event begins) and Slinky Dog tentatively looking for Thursday evening after dinner on the 8th.  We have 3 days in the MK, at least, during this trip so I don't anticipate a problem there other than setting up the FP's for after the live show (hoping its at the Contemporary )  Everything else is flexible...…..since we have hoppers for this trip we can maneuver around parks.  Really looking forward to hanging out with Cory, Craig, and Ryno at some particular drinking establishment during the trip...…..but we'll see.
> 
> How are you handling FP's?
> 
> Doug



Sort of like you in just picking out one or two key ones and then not worrying about the others

For past events I know they did not plan other smaller meets for the same day as the main party - so in this case Saturday.  So I am thinking of doing DHS that morning and trying to get Slinky Dog FP for then.  Otherwise, not really worried.  Helps that getting Flight of Passage isn't as key with the party allowing access to that ride


----------



## dkrauss

TheMaxRebo said:


> Sort of like you in just picking out one or two key ones and then not worrying about the others
> 
> …..  So I am thinking of doing DHS that morning and trying to get Slinky Dog FP for then.  Otherwise, not really worried.  Helps that getting Flight of Passage isn't as key with the party allowing access to that ride


We're planning AK on party day.....we've got a Tusker House breakfast.....we'll do the park until 3pm and have a light dinner, probably at PoP......rest up until the gathering at Nomad Lounge.....expect to be there around 8pm.

There does seem to be pressure off, as you say, since FOP isn't a required FP this trip 

Doug


----------



## afan

TheMaxRebo said:


> Helps that getting Flight of Passage isn't as key with the party allowing access to that ride



This combined with the DAH at MK I'm doing has me a bit perplexed on fps.  We're also going to do Soarin' before our GG breakfast so that takes another off the list.  My problem is some of what I want to do don't have fp's because not all character meets have them.  Just wish I knew when the podcast taping would be so I can do fp's for after I think.  I don't know.  Being solo makes it easier to refresh so I guess it's not a huge deal.  My first and last days are the only one's I know what I'll do for fp's so far.


----------



## SG131

afan said:


> This combined with the DAH at MK I'm doing has me a bit perplexed on fps.  We're also going to do Soarin' before our GG breakfast so that takes another off the list.  My problem is some of what I want to do don't have fp's because not all character meets have them.  Just wish I knew when the podcast taping would be so I can do fp's for after I think.  I don't know.  Being solo makes it easier to refresh so I guess it's not a huge deal.  My first and last days are the only one's I know what I'll do for fp's so far.


I’m trying to keep my plans open. I’ve been to Disney enough lately that there’s nothing that will be hugely disappointing if I miss. But I’ve got a bit of a twitch developing due to fighting my obsessive need to plan!

I also can’t decided what I’m doing for transportation after the party. I’m torn between Lyft so I can leave immediately when I’m done or the bus transportation which may take longer but will be easier.


----------



## afan

SG131 said:


> I also can’t decided what I’m doing for transportation after the party. I’m torn between Lyft so I can leave immediately when I’m done or the bus transportation which may take longer but will be easier.



I'm planning to uber simply because what if I decide not to stay until the very last minute of the party and want to leave early.  Plus I feel like Pop isn't that far and I'd rather just be back than ride around to other places on my way back, though I know there are a lot of people staying at Pop so it may not be that bad.


----------



## disneyholic family

i need to buy tickets to enable reserving FPs, but i'm not sure yet what ticket to buy. 

i have to get my proverbial in gear, but i'm also busy planning the big family trip that's right before this one (all 9 of us - 3 days in barcelona, 7 days on the disney magic, 4 days at disneyland paris).

We return home 11 days before chani and i hop back onto a plane for orlando (a 13.5 hour non-stop flight...)

i'm kind of overwhelmed right now with all the planning and worrying and fretting over the big trip, i've sort of lost focus regarding the 'little one' (orlando)..

.


----------



## k8Davies

As my FOP need will be satisfied at the party,  if you need me at the party you’ll probably find me in that queue lol.  

my main FP+ will be slinky dog, Which I’m hoping to get for 8/6. As my flight lands at 2pm so with international customs and DME I thinking if I got a 7pm or 8pm FP I should be okay (well if the gondolas are work know I’ll definitely be able to do it); and it will help me stay awake to beat my jet lag. 

Then I plan to get a FP+ for Alien swirling saucers for my last morning 8/12 (covering everything that’s new since my last trip) 

I will definitely plan other FP+ for the rest of my trip but will be prepared to dump/change them if I like the look of one of the official events.


----------



## dkrauss

k8Davies said:


> As my FOP need will be satisfied at the party,  if you need me at the party you’ll probably find me in that queue lol.
> 
> my main FP+ will be slinky dog, Which I’m hoping to get for 8/6. As my flight lands at 2pm so with international customs and DME I thinking if I got a 7pm or 8pm FP I should be okay (well if the gondolas are work know I’ll definitely be able to do it); and it will help me stay awake to beat my jet lag.
> 
> Then I plan to get a FP+ for Alien swirling saucers for my last morning 8/12 (covering everything that’s new since my last trip)
> 
> I will definitely plan other FP+ for the rest of my trip but will be prepared to dump/change them if I like the look of one of the official events.


Keep in mind SDD FP's can be tougher to get earlier in your trip......just because so many people who arrived before you have access to that FP before you.  I would imagine you have a back up day 

Doug


----------



## TheMaxRebo

k8Davies said:


> As my FOP need will be satisfied at the party,  if you need me at the party you’ll probably find me in that queue lol.
> 
> my main FP+ will be slinky dog, Which I’m hoping to get for 8/6. As my flight lands at 2pm so with international customs and DME I thinking if I got a 7pm or 8pm FP I should be okay (well if the gondolas are work know I’ll definitely be able to do it); and it will help me stay awake to beat my jet lag.
> 
> Then I plan to get a FP+ for Alien swirling saucers for my last morning 8/12 (covering everything that’s new since my last trip)
> 
> I will definitely plan other FP+ for the rest of my trip but will be prepared to dump/change them if I like the look of one of the official events.





dkrauss said:


> Keep in mind SDD FP's can be tougher to get earlier in your trip......just because so many people who arrived before you have access to that FP before you.  I would imagine you have a back up day
> 
> Doug



Yeah, you might want to flip flop and plan for SDD on your last day - or at least as a back up if none left for your first day


----------



## 1Grumpy9

TheMaxRebo said:


> Sort of like you in just picking out one or two key ones and then not worrying about the others
> 
> For past events I know they did not plan other smaller meets for the same day as the main party - so in this case Saturday.  So I am thinking of doing DHS that morning and trying to get Slinky Dog FP for then.  Otherwise, not really worried.  Helps that getting Flight of Passage isn't as key with the party allowing access to that ride



I think I am doing the same thing for the day of the party...Head to HS in the morning and get Slinky Dog FP and try to do walk-on TSM.  Around 2 or 3, I am going to try to head to AK to possibly do some of the highlights.  I know that on the 11th HS has EMH in the morning, so if I can't get to some of the rides the day before, I might head there in the morning and then over to the podcast recording.

Next Saturday is my FP selection day, so lets hope I can get what I am hoping for.


----------



## Braddy007

k8Davies said:


> As my FOP need will be satisfied at the party,  if you need me at the party you’ll probably find me in that queue lol.
> 
> my main FP+ will be slinky dog, Which I’m hoping to get for 8/6. As my flight lands at 2pm so with international customs and DME I thinking if I got a 7pm or 8pm FP I should be okay (well if the gondolas are work know I’ll definitely be able to do it); and it will help me stay awake to beat my jet lag.
> 
> Then I plan to get a FP+ for Alien swirling saucers for my last morning 8/12 (covering everything that’s new since my last trip)
> 
> I will definitely plan other FP+ for the rest of my trip but will be prepared to dump/change them if I like the look of one of the official events.



There's also EMH at Epcot on the 6th!!!


----------



## k8Davies

dkrauss said:


> Keep in mind SDD FP's can be tougher to get earlier in your trip......just because so many people who arrived before you have access to that FP before you.  I would imagine you have a back up day
> 
> Doug





TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, you might want to flip flop and plan for SDD on your last day - or at least as a back up if none left for your first day




If I can’t get SDD on my first day will try again for the 12th. Although as I want to stay up don’t mind a bit of a queue. As I can wait until the evening shows are on and hopefully get on fairly quickly. 


Or if all else fails, on the 12th they’re having a before hour ticketed event for Toy story land so might just go there. 

Although I would rather go to the MK villain event - just waiting on the reviews as I don’t want to drop the cash if it’s oversold or just a bit meh,


----------



## disneyholic family

what day is fastpass d-day if our first day is the 6th?  
hmm...
OMG it's friday june 7th...
i'd better figure out which ticket to buy and figure out our schedule..
i'm losing my mind..
we always work in opposition to EMH....
meaning, we try never to go to a park that has EMH that day...
so first things first, better check that i have those entered into my excel correctly..
then check the ADRs that i made a zillion million years ago...(or so it seems)..
then try to see if that's actually where we want to be..
and then figure out the FPs..
given that our next time to WDW will be in either 2 or 3 years, we've got to make this count..
oh the pressure...LOL...

.


----------



## k8Davies

Braddy007 said:


> There's also EMH at Epcot on the 6th!!!



I saw that but that and was debating whether to head over, but it might be a bit to late for my jet lag. As at 9pm my body will be thinking it’s 2am.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneyholic family said:


> what day is fastpass d-day if our first day is the 6th?
> hmm...
> OMG it's friday june 7th...
> i'd better figure out which ticket to buy and figure out our schedule..
> i'm losing my mind..
> we always work in opposition to EMH....
> meaning, we try never to go to a park that has EMH that day...
> so first things first, better check that i have those entered into my excel correctly..
> then check the ADRs that i made a zillion million years ago...(or so it seems)..
> then try to see if that's actually where we want to be..
> and then figure out the FPs..
> given that our next time to WDW will be in either 2 or 3 years, we've got to make this count..
> oh the pressure...LOL...
> 
> .



here is what I see the park hours as, though I expect them to change to later closings.  Color shading is based on WDW Prep School crowd calendars:


----------



## disneyholic family

TheMaxRebo said:


> here is what I see the park hours as, though I expect them to change to later closings.  Color shading is based on WDW Prep School crowd calendars:
> 
> View attachment 403808



i like the way you have your excel set up better than mine...
much easier to see at a glance..

.


----------



## Kathleen Glasgow

afan said:


> Does anyone doing the GG breakfast want to do a team for the scavenger hunt since we'll be in the park together so there's less coordination to make it work?
> 
> ETA we could be team garden grillers




Sounds good to me!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

****** Schedule of Events - use for your planning! ******​
Hi everyone - as this is the week many of us at book FastPasses, I put together a spreadsheet of a schedule for the week that includes park hours for each day and the Official and *Un*Official events (as much as I know).  

I have attached it here as a zip file (only way I could figure out how to do it) and pasted it as an image below and will also attach it to the Facebook group.

Feel free to download it (or I can send it to you if you have issues) and adjust for your own schedules (remove and add events, put in your fastpass and ADR times, etc.)

A few notes:
- I am proposing the Bar Crawl be "happy hour time" on Thursday, August 8th.  Seemed the most open and will still allow time for people to head to dinner after or to the nighttime shows or to the DVC event at Animal Kingdom ... I'll post separately to update everyone that has shown interest
- I moved the "pre-party" events up 1 hour.  I saw in the official thread someone asked about transportation to Animal Kingdom for the party and John mentioned that Disney transportation wills top running when the park closes for the regular day - which is 9pm, so I figured the pre-party at Vitoria Lounge at Animal Kingdom Lodge needs to end by then at the latest if people want to take the Disney bus to the park for the party (I did add in a slot fo transport to Animal Kingdom)

If anyone has any thoughts on a better way to organize things let me know.  If anyone sees any info missing or incorrect, let me know.  For a few events I wasn't sure who the contact person was so if you see one listed as "TBD" and want to be the contact person, let me know!!! TIA

Thanks,
Phil 


*
***** /end Schedule of Events - use for your planning! ******​


----------



## dkrauss

TheMaxRebo said:


> ****** Schedule of Events - use for your planning! ******​
> Hi everyone - as this is the week many of us at book FastPasses, I put together a spreadsheet of a schedule for the week that includes park hours for each day and the Official and *Un*Official events (as much as I know).
> 
> I have attached it here as a zip file (only way I could figure out how to do it) and pasted it as an image below and will also attach it to the Facebook group.
> 
> Feel free to download it (or I can send it to you if you have issues) and adjust for your own schedules (remove and add events, put in your fastpass and ADR times, etc.)
> 
> A few notes:
> - I am proposing the Bar Crawl be "happy hour time" on Thursday, August 8th.  Seemed the most open and will still allow time for people to head to dinner after or to the nighttime shows or to the DVC event at Animal Kingdom ... I'll post separately to update everyone that has shown interest
> - I moved the "pre-party" events up 1 hour.  I saw in the official thread someone asked about transportation to Animal Kingdom for the party and John mentioned that Disney transportation wills top running when the park closes for the regular day - which is 9pm, so I figured the pre-party at Vitoria Lounge at Animal Kingdom Lodge needs to end by then at the latest if people want to take the Disney bus to the park for the party (I did add in a slot fo transport to Animal Kingdom)
> 
> If anyone has any thoughts on a better way to organize things let me know.  If anyone sees any info missing or incorrect, let me know.  For a few events I wasn't sure who the contact person was so if you see one listed as "TBD" and want to be the contact person, let me know!!! TIA
> 
> Thanks,
> Phil
> 
> View attachment 405971
> 
> ****** /end Schedule of Events - use for your planning! ******​


Hey Max this chart is fairly impressive if you ask me.  What I like is it gives a great picture as to the events this group has planned .  There are a few "convergences" (nothing major at all) but it's all really spread out and it has plenty of gaps to add DIS Team events.  I would imagine there will be "more"DISer's than are in this group so I'd suggest you carry a copy of this and maybe ask if you can post it at the Event Registration location and where the Silent Auction Items are being reviewed!

Nice job my friend.........all we need is the DIS Teams updates!

Doug


----------



## dkrauss

dkrauss said:


> Hey Max this chart is fairly impressive if you ask me.  What I like is it gives a great picture as to the events this group has planned .  There are a few "convergences" (nothing major at all) but it's all really spread out and it has plenty of gaps to add DIS Team events.  I would imagine there will be "more"DISer's than are in this group so I'd suggest you carry a copy of this and maybe ask if you can post it at the Event Registration location and where the Silent Auction Items are being reviewed!
> 
> Nice job my friend.........all we need is the DIS Teams updates!
> 
> Doug


Oh....BTW maybe we could do a "Farewell Dole Whip and a Drink" event on the 11th at Trader Sam's or the Tambu Lounge at the Poly.....just a thought.  It's something that could be done later in the day maybe around 8pm and we could watch the fireworks from there too........

Doug


----------



## jennie622

TheMaxRebo said:


> ****** Schedule of Events - use for your planning! ******​
> Hi everyone - as this is the week many of us at book FastPasses, I put together a spreadsheet of a schedule for the week that includes park hours for each day and the Official and *Un*Official events (as much as I know).
> 
> I have attached it here as a zip file (only way I could figure out how to do it) and pasted it as an image below and will also attach it to the Facebook group.
> 
> Feel free to download it (or I can send it to you if you have issues) and adjust for your own schedules (remove and add events, put in your fastpass and ADR times, etc.)
> 
> A few notes:
> - I am proposing the Bar Crawl be "happy hour time" on Thursday, August 8th.  Seemed the most open and will still allow time for people to head to dinner after or to the nighttime shows or to the DVC event at Animal Kingdom ... I'll post separately to update everyone that has shown interest
> - I moved the "pre-party" events up 1 hour.  I saw in the official thread someone asked about transportation to Animal Kingdom for the party and John mentioned that Disney transportation wills top running when the park closes for the regular day - which is 9pm, so I figured the pre-party at Vitoria Lounge at Animal Kingdom Lodge needs to end by then at the latest if people want to take the Disney bus to the park for the party (I did add in a slot fo transport to Animal Kingdom)
> 
> If anyone has any thoughts on a better way to organize things let me know.  If anyone sees any info missing or incorrect, let me know.  For a few events I wasn't sure who the contact person was so if you see one listed as "TBD" and want to be the contact person, let me know!!! TIA
> 
> Thanks,
> Phil
> 
> View attachment 405971
> 
> ****** /end Schedule of Events - use for your planning! ******​


Thanks!!!!  Please add me to the bar crawl!!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

****** UPDATE TO BAR CRAWL - DATE/TIME PROPOSAL ******​
Hi all, as we are getting close to FastPass selection day, one "unknown" in my schedule had been when to have the Bar Crawl.    Based on the rest of the schedule, I am proposing that we hold it on *Thursday, August 8th at "happy Hour" - or around 4:30*.  I figure this way people can do this and still be able to make dinner plans or get to any evening shows or even get to the DVC Moonlight Magic at Animal Kingdom if they are doing this

Please let me know if this is ok - obviously hard to find a time that will work for everyone but if there are a ton of people that say this bad then we can try to find something else

Location is still TBD - still hoping it can include the Skyliner but if not, probably Monorail resorts.  Idea would to largely focus on location outside of parks so people that aren't using a park ticket that day dont' have to (but could do an in-park bar before or after)

Tagging the people that expressed interest in this so that they see it:
- @TheMaxRebo and wife
- @Cousin Orville
- @disneyholic family (Beth - if she can conquer her fears) and daughter @Mickeymouseisking (Chani)
- @MaryKatesMom and her husband
- @k8Davies
- @dina444444
- @wnwardii
- @SG131
- @3cmom and husband and son (10)
- @gberg
- @WorldExplorer
- @javaman
- @CynthiaC925
- @AMusicLifeForMe and Dad
- @skittles67 and her Husband
- @bartleyosu
- @thiabelle and her daughter
- @rchristiansen and husband
- @Sylver
- @wiihoo888 and her Husband
- @pSTANchio and wife
- @Kathleen Glasgow
- @Dennis McEwen
- @Braddy007 and wife
- @Bedsypoppins and husband
- @disneysteve and wife and daughter
- @PamNC
- @NWasikWare and sister
- @met19
- @travelinjenn and Husband and Daughter (17)
- @DanielleC
- @Idaho Mouse and wife and kids
- @jennie622

Thanks!!!

****** /end UPDATE TO BAR CRAWL - DATE/TIME PROPOSAL ******​


----------



## k8Davies

TheMaxRebo said:


> ****** UPDATE TO BAR CRAWL - DATE/TIME PROPOSAL ******​
> Hi all, as we are getting close to FastPass selection day, one "unknown" in my schedule had been when to have the Bar Crawl.    Based on the rest of the schedule, I am proposing that we hold it on *Thursday, August 8th at "happy Hour" - or around 4:30*.  I figure this way people can do this and still be able to make dinner plans or get to any evening shows or even get to the DVC Moonlight Magic at Animal Kingdom if they are doing this
> 
> Please let me know if this is ok - obviously hard to find a time that will work for everyone but if there are a ton of people that say this bad then we can try to find something else
> 
> Location is still TBD - still hoping it can include the Skyliner but if not, probably Monorail resorts.  Idea would to largely focus on location outside of parks so people that aren't using a park ticket that day dont' have to (but could do an in-park bar before or after)
> 
> Tagging the people that expressed interest in this so that they see it:
> - @TheMaxRebo and wife
> - @Cousin Orville
> - @disneyholic family (Beth - if she can conquer her fears) and daughter @Mickeymouseisking (Chani)
> - @MaryKatesMom and her husband
> - @k8Davies
> - @dina444444
> - @wnwardii
> - @SG131
> - @3cmom and husband and son (10)
> - @gberg
> - @WorldExplorer
> - @javaman
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @AMusicLifeForMe and Dad
> - @skittles67 and her Husband
> - @bartleyosu
> - @thiabelle and her daughter
> - @rchristiansen and husband
> - @Sylver
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> - @pSTANchio and wife
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> - @Dennis McEwen
> - @Braddy007 and wife
> - @Bedsypoppins and husband
> - @disneysteve and wife and daughter
> - @PamNC
> - @NWasikWare and sister
> - @met19
> - @travelinjenn and Husband and Daughter (17)
> - @DanielleC
> - @Idaho Mouse and wife and kids
> - @jennie622
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> ****** /end UPDATE TO BAR CRAWL - DATE/TIME PROPOSAL ******​




Currently my Thursday afternoon/early evening is free so I am definitely up for the pub crawl - still fingers crossed for skyliner, but the monorail is fine and can do a park as well. 

Basically just tell me when and where and I’ll be there.....


----------



## gberg

k8Davies said:


> Basically just tell me when and where and I’ll be there.....


Nice to know I'm not the only one who "plans" this way!


----------



## gberg

TheMaxRebo said:


> ****** Schedule of Events - use for your planning! ******​
> Hi everyone - as this is the week many of us at book FastPasses, I put together a spreadsheet of a schedule for the week that includes park hours for each day and the Official and *Un*Official events (as much as I know).
> 
> I have attached it here as a zip file (only way I could figure out how to do it) and pasted it as an image below and will also attach it to the Facebook group.
> 
> Feel free to download it (or I can send it to you if you have issues) and adjust for your own schedules (remove and add events, put in your fastpass and ADR times, etc.)
> 
> A few notes:
> - I am proposing the Bar Crawl be "happy hour time" on Thursday, August 8th.  Seemed the most open and will still allow time for people to head to dinner after or to the nighttime shows or to the DVC event at Animal Kingdom ... I'll post separately to update everyone that has shown interest
> - I moved the "pre-party" events up 1 hour.  I saw in the official thread someone asked about transportation to Animal Kingdom for the party and John mentioned that Disney transportation wills top running when the park closes for the regular day - which is 9pm, so I figured the pre-party at Vitoria Lounge at Animal Kingdom Lodge needs to end by then at the latest if people want to take the Disney bus to the park for the party (I did add in a slot fo transport to Animal Kingdom)
> 
> If anyone has any thoughts on a better way to organize things let me know.  If anyone sees any info missing or incorrect, let me know.  For a few events I wasn't sure who the contact person was so if you see one listed as "TBD" and want to be the contact person, let me know!!! TIA
> 
> Thanks,
> Phil
> 
> View attachment 405971
> 
> ****** /end Schedule of Events - use for your planning! ******​


I may have completely missed this but as I'm scheming for my fastpass window tomorrow I noticed that the Illuminations viewing and the new projection show at HS aren't on the schedule.  Given how busy the evenings already are have they been cancelled?  One way or another I'm gonna see both!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

gberg said:


> I may have completely missed this but as I'm scheming for my fastpass window tomorrow I noticed that the Illuminations viewing and the new projection show at HS aren't on the schedule.  Given how busy the evenings already are have they been cancelled?  One way or another I'm gonna see both!



So we didn't have any dates mentioned for either of them ... I can add them to the schedule if there are dates that work for you and see if that works for others 

Just for items I had no idea what people were thinking I didn't put them on yet


----------



## k8Davies

Sorry,  just needed to post, as after Pete, today,  said that the official events will be up in a few weeks and with my 60 days hitting Friday; I’m just so excited. 

So needed to share my excitement with people who feel it as well.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

k8Davies said:


> Sorry,  just needed to post, as after Pete, today,  said that the official events will be up in a few weeks and with my 60 days hitting Friday; I’m just so excited.
> 
> So needed to share my excitement with people who feel it as well.



I hear you!  (Though wish the official events were up BEFORE my FP date, but what can ya do)

BTW (as I am sure you heard but for the benefit of others) Pete mentioned he was excited for his meet and that he made a reservation for it already and that it would be small and would raise money so I expect a required donation or something for his event


----------



## dina444444

DVC just sent out emails about registration for moonlight magic.


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> I hear you!  (Though wish the official events were up BEFORE my FP date, but what can ya do)
> 
> BTW (as I am sure you heard but for the benefit of others) Pete mentioned he was excited for his meet and that he made a reservation for it already and that it would be small and would raise money so I expect a required donation or something for his event


Yeah. I expect it to be awesome but also way out of my price range unfortunately.


----------



## wiihoo888

TheMaxRebo said:


> ****** UPDATE TO BAR CRAWL - DATE/TIME PROPOSAL ******​
> Hi all, as we are getting close to FastPass selection day, one "unknown" in my schedule had been when to have the Bar Crawl.    Based on the rest of the schedule, I am proposing that we hold it on *Thursday, August 8th at "happy Hour" - or around 4:30*.  I figure this way people can do this and still be able to make dinner plans or get to any evening shows or even get to the DVC Moonlight Magic at Animal Kingdom if they are doing this
> 
> Please let me know if this is ok - obviously hard to find a time that will work for everyone but if there are a ton of people that say this bad then we can try to find something else
> 
> Location is still TBD - still hoping it can include the Skyliner but if not, probably Monorail resorts.  Idea would to largely focus on location outside of parks so people that aren't using a park ticket that day dont' have to (but could do an in-park bar before or after)
> 
> Tagging the people that expressed interest in this so that they see it:
> - @TheMaxRebo and wife
> - @Cousin Orville
> - @disneyholic family (Beth - if she can conquer her fears) and daughter @Mickeymouseisking (Chani)
> - @MaryKatesMom and her husband
> - @k8Davies
> - @dina444444
> - @wnwardii
> - @SG131
> - @3cmom and husband and son (10)
> - @gberg
> - @WorldExplorer
> - @javaman
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @AMusicLifeForMe and Dad
> - @skittles67 and her Husband
> - @bartleyosu
> - @thiabelle and her daughter
> - @rchristiansen and husband
> - @Sylver
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> - @pSTANchio and wife
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> - @Dennis McEwen
> - @Braddy007 and wife
> - @Bedsypoppins and husband
> - @disneysteve and wife and daughter
> - @PamNC
> - @NWasikWare and sister
> - @met19
> - @travelinjenn and Husband and Daughter (17)
> - @DanielleC
> - @Idaho Mouse and wife and kids
> - @jennie622
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> ****** /end UPDATE TO BAR CRAWL - DATE/TIME PROPOSAL ******​


Honestly, it would be the best time for us to attend. Just will depend on how blasted hot we will be from the day’s events. Lol! 

Also,  all four of us will be there for the 8/9 Marceline to Magic.....another reason why I am scratching my head about that Thursday bar crawl the night before. Just updating you for the spreadsheet which, btw, looks amazing! Thanks for putting it all together


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wiihoo888 said:


> Honestly, it would be the best time for us to attend. Just will depend on how blasted hot we will be from the day’s events. Lol!
> 
> Also,  all four of us will be there for the 8/9 Marceline to Magic.....another reason why I am scratching my head about that Thursday bar crawl the night before. Just updating you for the spreadsheet which, btw, looks amazing! Thanks for putting it all together



Another reason I am proposing early evening vs later for the bar crawl 

Hopefully at least the bars have A/C


----------



## Tiggerette

Hi there, I'm thinking of creating a planning thread for the "Get your Glow" meet-up party at Victoria Falls. In the meantime, I thought I'd post why I'd prefer to keep it 8pm- 10pm, and here's why: 
- Park closes at 9pm, party is at *11pm*. Many folks have said we won't be able to enter early unless we have a park ticket. Even if you have a park ticket what do you do from 9:15pm (post-kiss-goodnight)-11:00pm? Setting people up to arrive at 9pm, also sets them up to be stranded for at least an hour unless the park continues to be open until 11pm when the party starts. 
- People can carpool/minnie van pool. The cost is cheaper by already being so close to the park, and this is something we can coordinate in advance. We've ben asked to check-in by 10:30pm, so leaving Victoria Falls right at 10pm gets us there on time. (I'm also a very punctual person when there's a deadline, so when I plan for 10pm, it's more like 9:55.)
- I (and perhaps others) need to nap & get ready before the big evening. An 8pm start time really means that I start getting ready at 5:30/6pm, leave my hotel by 7pm to arrive by 7:30pm to stake out a spot to set-up the goodies and crafts. 
- People can still arrive/leave as they desire. Arrive before 8pm for extra socializing, or leave by 9pm if they want. I expect to have all the glow items passed out or used by 9pm anyway.
- Why not move the party to Rainforest Cafe? Because it closes at 10pm, and more importantly, with it being a sit down style restaurant it's really hard for it to be a free-floating, social butterfly event for DISers who couldn't get into the Pandora event, but just want to meet up anyway. That's why I think Victoria Falls is superior location, because you can float around, mingle and leave without much ado. Of course, I'm willing to hear other ideas.... and I think a planning thread might be better for that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tiggerette said:


> Hi there, I'm thinking of creating a planning thread for the "Get your Glow" meet-up party at Victoria Falls. In the meantime, I thought I'd post why I'd prefer to keep it 8pm- 10pm, and here's why:
> - Park closes at 9pm, party is at *11pm*. Many folks have said we won't be able to enter early unless we have a park ticket. Even if you have a park ticket what do you do from 9:15pm (post-kiss-goodnight)-11:00pm? Setting people up to arrive at 9pm, also sets them up to be stranded for at least an hour unless the park continues to be open until 11pm when the party starts.
> - People can carpool/minnie van pool. The cost is cheaper by already being so close to the park, and this is something we can coordinate in advance. We've ben asked to check-in by 10:30pm, so leaving Victoria Falls right at 10pm gets us there on time. (I'm also a very punctual person when there's a deadline, so when I plan for 10pm, it's more like 9:55.)
> - I (and perhaps others) need to nap & get ready before the big evening. An 8pm start time really means that I start getting ready at 5:30/6pm, leave my hotel by 7pm to arrive by 7:30pm to stake out a spot to set-up the goodies and crafts.
> - People can still arrive/leave as they desire. Arrive before 8pm for extra socializing, or leave by 9pm if they want. I expect to have all the glow items passed out or used by 9pm anyway.
> - Why not move the party to Rainforest Cafe? Because it closes at 10pm, and more importantly, with it being a sit down style restaurant it's really hard for it to be a free-floating, social butterfly event for DISers who couldn't get into the Pandora event, but just want to meet up anyway. That's why I think Victoria Falls is superior location, because you can float around, mingle and leave without much ado. Of course, I'm willing to hear other ideas.... and I think a planning thread might be better for that.



Thanks for the post and I thought no it all makes sense .... I only proposed moving it up fur to the fact there would be no extra Disney provided transportation to the park past park closing and just didn't want people to feel stranded or like they were stressed/rushing to get there

Maybe just be clear to everyone that the "glow" part starts at 8 but you are welcome to come early and socialize and just remind people about the transportation


We can start now or wait a bit to craft the two pre-party events and start to get better idea of who is attending which one and then start conversations or something which each set of folks


----------



## k8Davies

SG131 said:


> Yeah. I expect it to be awesome but also way out of my price range unfortunately.




Did have the same thought got really excited that they’re going to post all event soon. So I’m sure there’s something that I’ll want to do.

As for Pete event the fact he said he had to sign a contract for it, will probably be something awesome and will require a heft donation.

But hey as the money is going to a wonderful charity, I don’t mind so much if it’s out of my range as rather the kids have more and I miss out. Than it being cheap meaning they get less.


----------



## k8Davies

WebmasterJohn said:


> Once we have all the event details worked out (I don't know when that will be) we will post them in the original post. At that time we will announce the day/time of sign-ups so everyone has the same chance to book.
> 
> Make sure you check this thread - or subscribe - as this is where those details will be posted.



@WebmasterJohn just posted this in the official event thread.

I’m glad we get to see what everyone has planned before the booking open. 

Now just fingers crossed the opening time isn’t the middle of the night for me.

Although who am I kidding if it ends up being 2am UK I’ll be up, jacked up on caffeine and twitchy, but up.


----------



## dkrauss

From my post in the "Official" thread....


Doug


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dkrauss said:


> From my post in the "Official" thread....
> View attachment 406466
> 
> Doug




So we can still have one of the pre-parties at Nomad Lounge, just will have to leave the park before being let back in.  I don't know how late we can stay there - I see Rivers of Light only starts at 9pm that day, so I assume it isn't like everyone needs to be out of the park by 9pm or anything, just need time to clear the park and reset for the party

I know for the last event, with the EPCOT party people were in the entrance area like an hour before the event started - and was good to get there a bit early to get sorted, show your credentials, etc. 


As for the Victoria Falls party, that too will still happen, and @Tiggerette posted a bit about this above - the official "Glow" party will start there at 8pm and go to 10pm (people can start socializing there before 8pm of course).  Official Disney transportation to AK (e.g,. the bus) will stop when the park closes, so if you plan to take the bus to AK you will need to get on that before 9pm.  Otherwise folks staying later at the Victoria Lounge Pre-party will organize car pools and minnievans, etc. to get over to AK

Hope this helps!


----------



## k8Davies

Saw that @dkrauss it is a shame we can’t have a pre-party in park meet up.

Know there’s the one at AKL - but with my paranoia I think that if there’s lots of there, will there be enough cabs/mini vans to get us all to the party on time.

What we need is someone with a car who can head down to AK parking lot at park close and we can have a ‘tailgate party’ (am I using that word in the right way) till they let us into the event  

Although I am really torn about the pre meet up as I could spend extra time getting ready and just go from CBR. but what if I can’t find transport from there as it’s all gone over to AKL - my gosh sometimes my brain is just exhausting


----------



## TheMaxRebo

k8Davies said:


> Saw that @dkrauss it is a shame we can’t have a pre-party in park meet up.
> 
> Know there’s the one at AKL - but with my paranoia I think that if there’s lots of there, will there be enough cabs/mini vans to get us all to the party on time.
> 
> What we need is someone with a car who can head down to AK parking lot at park close and we can have a ‘tailgate party’ (am I using that word in the right way) till they let us into the event
> 
> Although I am really torn about the pre meet up as I could spend extra time getting ready and just go from CBR. but what if I can’t find transport from there as it’s all gone over to AKL - my gosh sometimes my brain is just exhausting



I think we were posting at the same time so just wanted to make sure you saw my last post - plan is still to have both Pre-Parites ... just will have to leave the park form Nomad Lounge before we can go back in.  So will be more of just a place to meet up with people earlier in the evening if you want and then go with them to the front of the park and get in the holding area together after showing our credentials, etc.

One reason we might do that one is just to get to AK before the Disney buses stop and then we are there

While I love the idea not sure Disney is cool with Tailgating  ... I mean, we could try though


----------



## Carma3

Just finished registering for Moonlight Magic August 8th @ Animal Kingdom.  Whoopie!  Was able to register for 4.  So my family and I can take one more person with us.


----------



## dina444444

Also got registered from moonlight magic. My guest spots as of now are all claimed.


----------



## cmarsh31

We'll be at the MM as well!


----------



## SG131

k8Davies said:


> @WebmasterJohn just posted this in the official event thread.
> 
> I’m glad we get to see what everyone has planned before the booking open.
> 
> Now just fingers crossed the opening time isn’t the middle of the night for me.
> 
> Although who am I kidding if it ends up being 2am UK I’ll be up, jacked up on caffeine and twitchy, but up.


I totally get the reasoning for having "skin in the game."  I wish I would've realized earlier though because I probably wouldn't have upgraded the hotel room (really I shouldn't have upgraded either way, but I don't always think logically when Disney is involved  ).  Ah well, I will just have to stick to the cheaper ones and maybe not as many as I was thinking.  

Hey the team could earn a $50 donation if a team member wants to be my substitute Uber driver to and from GKTW on the 12th!  With tip the ride over there and back is a tad pricey.


----------



## Tiggerette

Okay, the Force was with me and I'm registered for the MM on 08/08, which gets us entry to DAK at 6pm.

As time allows, I think I'll join our Unofficial Skycrawl for a delicious libation and social butterflying before heading to DAK for 6pm.

Now.... what to plan to wear. (More DAK theme fun!) Maybe I should consider LED wire..... hmmm....


----------



## k8Davies

Carma3 said:


> Just finished registering for Moonlight Magic August 8th @ Animal Kingdom.  Whoopie!  Was able to register for 4.  So my family and I can take one more person with us.



Well if you have a spare, I’m a poor 30+ orphan looking for a slot, if that’s okay. I can provide UK chocolates as a bribe.


----------



## k8Davies

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think we were posting at the same time so just wanted to make sure you saw my last post - plan is still to have both Pre-Parites ... just will have to leave the park form Nomad Lounge before we can go back in.  So will be more of just a place to meet up with people earlier in the evening if you want and then go with them to the front of the park and get in the holding area together after showing our credentials, etc.
> 
> One reason we might do that one is just to get to AK before the Disney buses stop and then we are there
> 
> While I love the idea not sure Disney is cool with Tailgating  ... I mean, we could try though




Yay on still having the in park meet up and yay on me using Tailgate correctly.

Perfect well I’ll should be at the in park one as I rather be super early than a little bit late.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tiggerette said:


> Okay, the Force was with me and I'm registered for the MM on 08/08, which gets us entry to DAK at 6pm.
> 
> As time allows, I think I'll join our Unofficial Skycrawl for a delicious libation and social butterflying before heading to DAK for 6pm.
> 
> Now.... what to plan to wear. (More DAK theme fun!) Maybe I should consider LED wire..... hmmm....



Glad you got registered!

I've been thinking about what to wear as well - actually thought about LED as well.  I think for the Party I might just wear this t-shirt I found (still need to order though):


----------



## jennie622

Well, after staring intently at my phone for over an hour (so much for being productive at work) I’m registered for MM with three tickets available. Since I know no one personally, is there a way we should handle giving these out fairly? I mean I’d LOVE to auction them off to cover whatever Pete has planned but Jiminy Cricket is looking at me sideways


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jennie622 said:


> Well, after staring intently at my phone for over an hour (so much for being productive at work) I’m registered for MM with three tickets available. Since I know no one personally, is there a way we should handle giving these out fairly? I mean I’d LOVE to auction them off to cover whatever Pete has planned but Jiminy Cricket is looking at me sideways



Now that people have registered I could update the posting on the first page with who is signed up and how many open spots they have and then sort of first come/first serve

I could add a waiting list too 

Would that work, or do people have a better idea for handling this?


----------



## Maytulip32

TheMaxRebo said:


> Now that people have registered I could update the posting on the first page with who is signed up and how many open spots they have and then sort of first come/first serve
> 
> I could add a waiting list too
> 
> Would that work, or do people have a better idea for handling this?


I got registered for the MM as well. I gave my extra 2 tickets to someone on the Facebook page.


----------



## k8Davies

jennie622 said:


> Well, after staring intently at my phone for over an hour (so much for being productive at work) I’m registered for MM with three tickets available. Since I know no one personally, is there a way we should handle giving these out fairly? I mean I’d LOVE to auction them off to cover whatever Pete has planned but Jiminy Cricket is looking at me sideways




Well as I said to @Carma3 I would love a spot if there’s one going begging and someone was kind enough to take me  - 

I am happy to pay in confectionary and I’m talking the good stuff from the UK.


----------



## disneyholic family

TheMaxRebo said:


> ****** Schedule of Events - use for your planning! ******​
> Hi everyone - as this is the week many of us at book FastPasses, I put together a spreadsheet of a schedule for the week that includes park hours for each day and the Official and *Un*Official events (as much as I know).
> 
> I have attached it here as a zip file (only way I could figure out how to do it) and pasted it as an image below and will also attach it to the Facebook group.
> 
> Feel free to download it (or I can send it to you if you have issues) and adjust for your own schedules (remove and add events, put in your fastpass and ADR times, etc.)
> 
> A few notes:
> - I am proposing the Bar Crawl be "happy hour time" on Thursday, August 8th.  Seemed the most open and will still allow time for people to head to dinner after or to the nighttime shows or to the DVC event at Animal Kingdom ... I'll post separately to update everyone that has shown interest
> - I moved the "pre-party" events up 1 hour.  I saw in the official thread someone asked about transportation to Animal Kingdom for the party and John mentioned that Disney transportation wills top running when the park closes for the regular day - which is 9pm, so I figured the pre-party at Vitoria Lounge at Animal Kingdom Lodge needs to end by then at the latest if people want to take the Disney bus to the park for the party (I did add in a slot fo transport to Animal Kingdom)
> 
> If anyone has any thoughts on a better way to organize things let me know.  If anyone sees any info missing or incorrect, let me know.  For a few events I wasn't sure who the contact person was so if you see one listed as "TBD" and want to be the contact person, let me know!!! TIA
> 
> Thanks,
> Phil
> 
> View attachment 405971
> 
> ****** /end Schedule of Events - use for your planning! ******​




Hi Phil,
in the excel you have us doing the backstage magic tour on tuesday august 6th
but we're actually going on that tour on tuesday august 13


----------



## disneyholic family

deleted to avoid confusion


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneyholic family said:


> Hi Phil,
> in the excel you have us doing the backstage magic tour on tuesday august 6th
> but we're actually going on that tour on tuesday august 13



oops, thanks for that!

I've updated that and a few other small changes and have attached the updated spreadsheet to the first post on the first page - I figure I will try to keep the most current version there

@Tiggerette - I updated the info on it regarding the Victoria Lounge pre-party to match your plans.  I show it with a "pre-pre party" form 7 to 8 and then the "Get Your Glow On" party starting at 8pm and then moved the "transport to AK" to a separate column.  Let me know if this works


----------



## disneyholic family

TheMaxRebo said:


> oops, thanks for that!
> 
> I've updated that and a few other small changes and have attached the updated spreadsheet to the first post on the first page - I figure I will try to keep the most current version there
> 
> @Tiggerette - I updated the info on it regarding the Victoria Lounge pre-party to match your plans.  I show it with a "pre-pre party" form 7 to 8 and then the "Get Your Glow On" party starting at 8pm and then moved the "transport to AK" to a separate column.  Let me know if this works



thanks for the updated excel...
it's so helpful in trying to figure out where to fit things in...

but even with that great excel i still think my brain may explode..
chani and i were trying to figure out our FPs today..
in truth, we couldn't even figure out which park to go to on any given day...
the biggest stumbling block is not knowing what the official events will be..
.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneyholic family said:


> thanks for the updated excel...
> it's so helpful in trying to figure out where to fit things in...
> 
> but even with that great excel i still think my brain may explode..
> chani and i were trying to figure out our FPs today..
> in truth, we couldn't even figure out which park to go to on any given day...
> the biggest stumbling block is not knowing what the official events will be..
> .



Fully agree - I am only really planning on days I know we will be in given parks (MK on the 7th as we have the breakfast, etc) and then the one FP my wife asked for is Slinky Dog so we are planning on that for Sat morning as, at least in the past, they didn't do events day of the big party as they had prep for the 

Just trying to be flexible otherwise


----------



## disneyholic family

TheMaxRebo said:


> Fully agree - I am only really planning on days I know we will be in given parks (MK on the 7th as we have the breakfast, etc) and then the one FP my wife asked for is Slinky Dog so we are planning on that for Sat morning as, at least in the past, they didn't do events day of the big party as they had prep for the
> 
> Just trying to be flexible otherwise



we have the second week - after the event is over....but with only a week, we're just so stressed...
coming from so far away, we now only manage to get to WDW about every 3 or 4 years (if we're lucky), so we tend to get overwhelmed at trying to fit in all our favorites and still make room for the new (slinky dog)

regarding alien saucers - anyone know if it's bad for those with motion sickness?

.


----------



## NeuroCindy

disneyholic family said:


> the biggest stumbling block is not knowing what the official events will be..



Ding ding ding!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneyholic family said:


> we have the second week - after the event is over....but with only a week, we're just so stressed...
> coming from so far away, we now only manage to get to WDW about every 3 or 4 years (if we're lucky), so we tend to get overwhelmed at trying to fit in all our favorites and still make room for the new (slinky dog)
> 
> regarding alien saucers - anyone know if it's bad for those with motion sickness?
> 
> .



I can only imagine.  We are lucky as we get there about once a year so if it was only every 3-4 years I am sure I would be stressed!

As far as AS2 I is a very whipping motion vs a jostling simulator or something so not sure the best thing to compare it to.  I would think if you are very prone to motion sickness it might cause issues but is a different motion than other rides


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> I can only imagine.  We are lucky as we get there about once a year so if it was only every 3-4 years I am sure I would be stressed!
> 
> As far as AS2 I is a very whipping motion vs a jostling simulator or something so not sure the best thing to compare it to.  I would think if you are very prone to motion sickness it might cause issues but is a different motion than other rides


Whipping motion is exactly right! Have you ever been to an older amusement park or boardwalk that has a ride called the whip where it goes in an oval and when it goes around the turns it whips you pretty fast. That’s what this is. I imagine it might be a little tough with motion issues.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Is there anyone that would be willing to head the Miniature Golf Tournament? Unfortunately, I have to back out as the leader of this event. If nobody wants to take over, this event will be canceled. I highly recommend you still go miniature golfing if you were planning to do so during your vacation! I’m really sorry everyone!*


----------



## dkrauss

All ready for FP morning (tomorrow the 7th) 

Did my best to spread them out.....the only one (really two) that matter are Slink Dog and Test Track (which is scheduled for the Aug 6th the day before the event begins).  Getting into Haunted Mansion is in there also because of the new ride photo but we have 3 days planned in the Magic Kingdom so we should be ok there.  I'm not so stressed about our FP's bumping into DIS events we want to attend.....we visit WDW at least once a year so there isn't anything we haven't done or won't be able to do next time.  We also have park hoppers so we have that flexibility too.

If I have a concern its our ADR's bumping into events.  We were able to get FREE DINING with the upgrade to the regular DDP so we have at least one TS meal each day.  We've have 4 new (to us) restaurants on our list this visit, we'd be hard pressed to cancel any of them.  Actually I don't expect we'd be cancelling any of our ADR's.....what may be an issue is most are dinners …..that could be a problem. Whatever....we'll be at Walt Disney World!!!!

Good luck to all with your Fast Passes...…..and we'll see ya at the event!!!

Doug


----------



## k8Davies

Yay my FP+ day to day!!! 

So I’m confused as the rest of you. 

But have a plan:
08/06 - DHS FP even if I can’t get SDD will end up there so might as well get my TOT fix (and the scare might keep me awake).

08/07 MK fast passes as I’ll get one or two before the pop meet up then I plan to go to EMH anyway so I’ll get one later in the day.

08/08 - Epcot as I’m going to Brekkie I’ll get some early ones leaving the afternoon free for official events - then hoping someone is kind enough to take me to MM.

08/09 - Totally not sure I have an AM Kona Cafe booking but honestly don’t know. Might just book some AK holding ones just in case I can’t go to MM - then happy to cancel if something else comes along.

08/10 - Thinking Epcot afternoon have some World Showcase time, taking in a late lunch/early dinner before going to get ready. 

08/11 as I know the current thinking is the live taping will be at The Contemporary and I always watch the fireworks on the last night of my holibobs I’ll get MK FP for 7,8,9pm ish.

08/12 then before I get on the tragical express at 5pm - taking your advice and having another DHS bash at getting either SDD or the Alien Saucers. 

So roll on Lunchtime in the UK so I can get booking.


----------



## disneyholic family

TheMaxRebo said:


> I can only imagine.  We are lucky as we get there about once a year so if it was only every 3-4 years I am sure I would be stressed!
> 
> As far as AS2 I is a very whipping motion vs a jostling simulator or something so not sure the best thing to compare it to.  I would think if you are very prone to motion sickness it might cause issues but is a different motion than other rides





SG131 said:


> Whipping motion is exactly right! Have you ever been to an older amusement park or boardwalk that has a ride called the whip where it goes in an oval and when it goes around the turns it whips you pretty fast. That’s what this is. I imagine it might be a little tough with motion issues.




when i watch the videos, that's what it looks like to me..
that was my FAVORITE ride as a kid - i think they had one at edgewater park (torn down centuries ago) and boblo (also torn down, though not quite centuries ago) and maybe there's one at cedar point?   i'm not sure.
anyway, i always loved that ride, but i didn't have motion sickness as a kid....
so i guess i'll pass.....

i can't even ride tower of terror anymore and i totally adore that one....
one time we rode ToT  17 times in a row!!!!!!!!!
but what can you do....
poor chani, she loves ToT, but doesn't want to ride alone, so i guess she'll miss out this trip...

if you think every 3 or 4 years is bad, since he got married, my son is at the once in 6 years frequency now...
you can imagine how much it kills him to see us going more often...
we all went together in 2011 (our son and daughter in law, our daughter and son in law, and aaron and me),
then again in 2017 (all of the aforementioned plus 2 toddlers),
and the next full family trip will probably be in 2021 or 2022 (depends on when my son can make the dates work).
Same group as before, but next time it will be 3 kids instead of 2 (or maybe more, depending on what the stork brings in the meantime  ).

.

.


----------



## disneyholic family

k8Davies said:


> Yay my FP+ day to day!!!
> 
> So I’m confused as the rest of you.
> 
> But have a plan:
> 08/06 - DHS FP even if I can’t get SDD will end up there so might as well get my TOT fix (and the scare might keep me awake).
> 
> 08/07 MK fast passes as I’ll get one or two before the pop meet up then I plan to go to EMH anyway so I’ll get one later in the day.
> 
> 08/08 - Epcot as I’m going to Brekkie I’ll get some early ones leaving the afternoon free for official events - then hoping someone is kind enough to take me to MM.
> 
> 08/09 - Totally not sure I have an AM Kona Cafe booking but honestly don’t know. Might just book some AK holding ones just in case I can’t go to MM - then happy to cancel if something else comes along.
> 
> 08/10 - Thinking Epcot afternoon have some World Showcase time, taking in a late lunch/early dinner before going to get ready.
> 
> 08/11 as I know the current thinking is the live taping will be at The Contemporary and I always watch the fireworks on the last night of my holibobs I’ll get MK FP for 7,8,9pm ish.
> 
> 08/12 then before I get on the tragical express at 5pm - taking your advice and having another DHS bash at getting either SDD or the Alien Saucers.
> 
> So roll on Lunchtime in the UK so I can get booking.




are you arriving on the 6th?  
we arrive the 6th, but i don't know how awake we'll be..
this is the first time we have a non-stop..
our plane is scheduled to arrive in orlando at 6:30 am....
we've never gotten to orlando that early what with having to go via JFK, so this should be interesting.

we board the plane at midnight and arrive in orlando 13.5 hours later..
since we're in cattle class, i doubt we'll get much sleep along the way, so i just don't know how we'll be on tuesday...
i'm planning on afternoon FPs at AK.....
we'll either do them or not...
we also have to get some shopping time in, but definitely not the first day...
maybe on saturday?  we have to get to apple, costco, american eagle, ralph lauren and kohls....strange combo for sure....

most of my shopping will be online with delivery to BLT, but some things have to be purchased in person.....

so less than 3 hours to FP time....for me it's at 2:00 PM....hope i don't forget like i did last time... 
.


----------



## disneyholic family

dkrauss said:


> All ready for FP morning (tomorrow the 7th)
> 
> Did my best to spread them out.....the only one (really two) that matter are Slink Dog and Test Track (which is scheduled for the Aug 6th the day before the event begins).  Getting into Haunted Mansion is in there also because of the new ride photo but we have 3 days planned in the Magic Kingdom so we should be ok there.  I'm not so stressed about our FP's bumping into DIS events we want to attend.....we visit WDW at least once a year so there isn't anything we haven't done or won't be able to do next time.  We also have park hoppers so we have that flexibility too.
> 
> If I have a concern its our ADR's bumping into events.  We were able to get FREE DINING with the upgrade to the regular DDP so we have at least one TS meal each day.  We've have 4 new (to us) restaurants on our list this visit, we'd be hard pressed to cancel any of them.  Actually I don't expect we'd be cancelling any of our ADR's.....what may be an issue is most are dinners …..that could be a problem. Whatever....we'll be at Walt Disney World!!!!
> 
> Good luck to all with your Fast Passes...…..and we'll see ya at the event!!!
> 
> Doug




free dining's great!  we had it last time.....
how big a group are you?   
once the official events are announced, if there are conflicts, you can try moving your ADRs.
If you're a small group, it might not be too much of a problem to reschedule.
Even a big group sometimes can (i was able to play with our times and we were a group of 8).

.


----------



## k8Davies

disneyholic family said:


> are you arriving on the 6th?
> we arrive the 6th, but i don't know how awake we'll be..
> this is the first time we have a non-stop..
> our plane is scheduled to arrive in orlando at 6:30 am....
> we've never gotten to orlando that early what with having to go via JFK, so this should be interesting.
> 
> we board the plane at midnight and arrive in orlando 13.5 hours later..
> since we're in cattle class, i doubt we'll get much sleep along the way, so i just don't know how we'll be on tuesday...
> i'm planning on afternoon FPs at AK.....
> we'll either do them or not...
> we also have to get some shopping time in, but definitely not the first day...
> maybe on saturday?  we have to get to apple, costco, american eagle, ralph lauren and kohls....strange combo for sure....
> 
> most of my shopping will be online with delivery to BLT, but some things have to be purchased in person.....
> 
> so less than 3 hours to FP time....for me it's at 2:00 PM....hope i don't forget like i did last time...
> .




Yep arriving on the 6th leaving at 10am arriving Florida time at 2pm - As its
only me I’ve treated myself and use my airmiles to upgrade to premium economy (ohh how fancy)

But 6.30am wow so what time will that back home, assume you’ll at least be wanting Lunch, if not tea.

So I’m thinking with customs and the magical express I can have my first FP booked for 6pm.

I’ll probably be knackered but as I’m only going for such a short time, I want to get over my jet lag ASAP - so if I can stay up past 9pm Florida time (1am UK time) think I’ll be okay.

Some of you are thinking 1am isn’t too late.. but I am normally tucked up in bed by 10pm with a book as I’m so rock and roll


----------



## disneyholic family

k8Davies said:


> Yep arriving on the 6th leaving at 10am arriving Florida time at 2pm - As its
> only me I’ve treated myself and use my airmiles to upgrade to premium economy (ohh how fancy)
> 
> But 6.30am wow so what time will that back home, assume you’ll at least be wanting Lunch, if not tea.
> 
> So I’m thinking with customs and the magical express I can have my first FP booked for 6pm.
> 
> I’ll probably be knackered but as I’m only going for such a short time, I want to get over my jet lag ASAP - so if I can stay up past 9pm Florida time (1am UK time) think I’ll be okay.
> 
> Some of you are thinking 1am isn’t too late.. but I am normally tucked up in bed by 10pm with a book as I’m so rock and roll



yes, the UK is 5 hours, we're 7 hours difference (2 hours from you)...
so when we arrive at 6:30 am orlando time, it will be 1:30 in the afternoon at home...
the thing is, as you know, you go a whole day before you get on the plane at midnight, then you're on the plane and then you have to go through a whole additional day without sleep..
there's really no jet lag when you fly west, but that lack of sleep is a killer..
but we're usually fine by the next day once we've had one good night sleep..

last time we arrived in the afternoon for some reason, so didn't make it to the hotel until about 6 pm.....everyone was totally dragging....we didn't even make it to earl of sandwich, our usual first stop.  We ate in SSR quick service.  
maybe chani and her husband went to the park?  i'm not sure, but the rest of us were in bed probably by 10 PM (the kidlets before that of course)...

that's great that you're in premium economy!  i would love it, but the cost differential on the airline we're flying is huge and not worth it...
on the bright side, we're all flying to barcelona in july and because of an equipment change, they've upgraded all 8 of us to business class!!
too bad that didn't happen on the flight to orlando!!
but on the flight back from paris we're back to the regular cattle class....
it's going to look crazy when we pile into business, including a 5 year old, 3 year old and 1 year old..
i feel sorry for the other people...i know they're going to cringe when they see us....hopefully the kids will be on their best behavior, but who knows...but it's only a 5 hour flight to barcelona, so shouldn't be too bad...

ok...30 minutes to go...
drivers start your engines....
.


----------



## dkrauss

disneyholic family said:


> free dining's great!  we had it last time.....
> how big a group are you?
> once the official events are announced, if there are conflicts, you can try moving your ADRs.
> If you're a small group, it might not be too much of a problem to reschedule.
> Even a big group sometimes can (i was able to play with our times and we were a group of 8).
> 
> .


We're a group of "2" so you're right....moving ADR's around is possible...….sometimes that can't happen until very close to the reservation but you are right we have more flexibility 

Doug


----------



## Sylver

afan said:


> @Sylver you don't have enough posts for me to be able to send you a PM so I'm posting here and hoping you'll be on the boards to see it since it looks like you haven't been active in awhile.
> 
> We have an opening in our group for the Garden Grill breakfast on Thursday the 8th at 9am.  Please let me know by next week Saturday, the 18th, if you want to join us otherwise I'll ask the next person on the wait list.  Thanks!


Thanks but I can’t make the breakfast.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

alright, got my fastpasses done ... wasn't able to get everything I wanted - or at least not that would fit in with other events planned (so I guess no Mine Train for us this trip).   Even at 64 days out I wasn't able to get Slinky Dog for exactly the time I was thinking, but oh well

and we are only 2 people!  (was much harder when planning my last trip which was for 9 people and we were staying off site)


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Tomorrow is my FP day.  I am headed to my family cabin for the weekend, so I have to get up early, get in the car and go to where I get cell service enough to make the selections.  Where my cabin is, there isn't cell service, so I just have to go down the road about 3 miles until I get a signal.  Wish me luck!!

I will have my alarm set on my phone that way I can get up in time.


----------



## k8Davies

All booked and yay thanks to your sage advise I have SDD but on my last morning.

So apart from that and SDMT which I have booked on two separate days just in case I need to cancel one I am happy. 

As the rest I can live with cancelling if one of the official events catches my eye. 

Although this is dependent that I get on to Soarin in EMH on the 08/08 before breakfast.


----------



## dkrauss

Fast Passes are done...…...for now.

SDD was my first priority and IT WASN'T AVAILABLE!!!!  That will really stress ya out! 
Had to move HS to AK day and AK to HS day...…...but in the end it all worked out.  

Still room for events.........now its just wait for Magic Bands   

Doug


----------



## k8Davies

dkrauss said:


> Fast Passes are done...…...for now.
> 
> SDD was my first priority and IT WASN'T AVAILABLE!!!!  That will really stress ya out!
> Had to move HS to AK day and AK to HS day...…...but in the end it all worked out.
> 
> Still room for events.........now its just wait for Magic Bands
> 
> Doug



Oh no,  but glad it all worked out in the end.

@TheMaxRebo glad you got the majority of what you were after.

Yes SDD was very pesky as soon as I realised I could get it on the 6th I went straight to the 12th not the time I wanted but I get to ride it and that l’s the main thing


----------



## dkrauss

k8Davies said:


> Oh no,  but glad it all worked out in the end.
> 
> @TheMaxRebo glad you got the majority of what you were after.
> 
> Yes SDD was very pesky as soon as I realised I could get it on the 6th I went straight to the 12th not the time I wanted but I get to ride it and that l’s the main thing


Didn't follow my own advice   

Doug


----------



## TheMaxRebo

k8Davies said:


> Oh no,  but glad it all worked out in the end.
> 
> @TheMaxRebo glad you got the majority of what you were after.
> 
> Yes SDD was very pesky as soon as I realised I could get it on the 6th I went straight to the 12th not the time I wanted but I get to ride it and that l’s the main thing



Main thing we didn't get was Mine Train.  We only have one specific day for MK fast passes and was early in our trip.  They did have them but earliest was 4:20 and we have the welcome me party that day at 4

Also couldn't get Slinky Dog for as early as I wanted on Saturday (2:40 was earliest they had) but at least we got it

Kinda crazy at 64 days out they didn't have more for Slinky Dog

Glad you got what you wanted!


----------



## disneyholic family

TheMaxRebo said:


> Main thing we didn't get was Mine Train.  We only have one specific day for MK fast passes and was early in our trip.  They did have them but earliest was 4:20 and we have the welcome me party that day at 4
> 
> Also couldn't get Slinky Dog for as early as I wanted on Saturday (2:40 was earliest they had) but at least we got it
> 
> Kinda crazy at 64 days out they didn't have more for Slinky Dog
> 
> Glad you got what you wanted!




holy exploding brains batman..
that took me 90 minutes!!!!!!!!!!!
i just finished......  
i tried for SDD at the beginning and couldn't get it so went straight for my last MGM day and was able to get it...
so flipped stuff around for that park.
then i worked on MK and couldn't get those 7 pesky little men, so had to go to my last day for that as well...

i was surprised the system let me book all 14 days...i thought they block you at 10..

by the way, i encountered a few glitches along the way - i kept getting "whoops" pages with olaf....


.

.


----------



## cmarsh31

FP Day is tomorrow. I think I'm set???
8/7 MK: (EMH til 11pm & flight gets in at 4pm) 7D, Space, Buzz
8/8 DS/AK: Pick-up rental car, Disney Springs, Safari, Kali, Everest, then DVC MM
8/9 TL/Epcot: Soarin', Land, Spaceship Earth (all in the evening)
8/10 HS late afternoon: Frozen, TSM, Fantasmic - drive over to AK for PARTY!!!!!
8/11 Cali Grill Brunch, MK evening 7D, Splash, Pirates

Trying to combine favorites with good use of inside. Plus no rope drop, all very late nights.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

cmarsh31 said:


> FP Day is tomorrow. I think I'm set???
> 8/7 MK: (EMH til 11pm & flight gets in at 4pm) 7D, Space, Buzz
> 8/8 DS/AK: Pick-up rental car, Disney Springs, Safari, Kali, Everest, then DVC MM
> 8/9 TL/Epcot: Soarin', Land, Spaceship Earth (all in the evening)
> 8/10 HS late afternoon: Frozen, TSM, Fantasmic - drive over to AK for PARTY!!!!!
> 8/11 Cali Grill Brunch, MK evening 7D, Splash, Pirates
> 
> Trying to combine favorites with good use of inside. Plus no rope drop, all very late nights.



Looks good - and nice to not have any early mornings!  Just an FYI that at least for booking today , 7DMT even for my 2nd day was really limited so just be prepared to pivot to something else for your first day if it isn't available


----------



## cmarsh31

TheMaxRebo said:


> Looks good - and nice to not have any early mornings!  Just an FYI that at least for booking today , 7DMT even for my 2nd day was really limited so just be prepared to pivot to something else for your first day if it isn't available



Thanks! Not too concerned - we'll just suck it up and *gasp* stand in line at the end of EMH if we have to. Just trying to avoid that!  It's so much easier with older kids now! I love the magic of Rope Drop... but after a few of the After Hours events, I'm hooked!


----------



## SG131

I managed to get all the FP I was looking for.  Some weren't at the times I was originally hoping for, but I've been modifying them to slowly creep closer to exactly what I wanted.  I know they had fixed the AP limit and split stay issues, but it still had me a bit nervous!  Now, just have to wait for the official events to be announced and figure out what I will need to change.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SG131 said:


> I managed to get all the FP I was looking for.  Some weren't at the times I was originally hoping for, but I've been modifying them to slowly creep closer to exactly what I wanted.  I know they had fixed the AP limit and split stay issues, but it still had me a bit nervous!  Now, just have to wait for the official events to be announced and figure out what I will need to change.



I was worried about the Split Stay "bug" as well, but was happy to see it worked smoothly, from that standpoint

Glad you got what you wanted!


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> I was worried about the Split Stay "bug" as well, but was happy to see it worked smoothly, from that standpoint
> 
> Glad you got what you wanted!


Now the question is will I be able to schedule any FP with my AP for my long weekend star wars stay......


----------



## dina444444

SG131 said:


> Now the question is will I be able to schedule any FP with my AP for my long weekend star wars stay......


It should let you if it’s an on-site stay.


----------



## SG131

dina444444 said:


> It should let you if it’s an on-site stay.


I know it SHOULD, but I feel like I need to say a prayer before logging into WDW website book anything with all the IT problems they tend to have.....


----------



## dkrauss

TheMaxRebo said:


> Looks good - and nice to not have any early mornings!  Just an FYI that at least for booking today , 7DMT even for my 2nd day was really limited so just be prepared to pivot to something else for your first day if it isn't available


@TheMaxRebo speaks the truth.....the 7th is a MK day for us too.........nothing available but the evening for 7DMT     Have a back up plan.

Doug


----------



## disneyholic family

SG131 said:


> I know it SHOULD, but I feel like I need to say a prayer before logging into WDW website book anything with all the IT problems they tend to have.....




i had trouble at the very beginning....it wouldn't allow me into august...i tried on the phone and on my computer...
then again on the phone where it worked, but it was slower than molasses, so i switched back to the computer...
it took me about 5 minutes to actually get in and start reserving...

.


----------



## k8Davies

dkrauss said:


> @TheMaxRebo speaks the truth.....the 7th is a MK day for us too.........nothing available but the evening for 7DMT  Have a back up plan.
> 
> Doug




yeah both my 7DMT bookings are for the evening - so I can either go back after the POP meet up or after the show taping.

I was debating doing it at rope drop on the 7th. but have gone with space mountain as my breakfast booking is at 10.05.

So even with rope drop at 9am I was still worried about the stand by line times.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

k8Davies said:


> yeah both my 7DMT bookings are for the evening - so I can either go back after the POP meet up or after the show taping.
> 
> I was debating doing it at rope drop on the 7th. but have gone with space mountain as my breakfast booking is at 10.05.
> 
> So even with rope drop at 9am I was still worried about the stand by line times.



I booked a FP for Space Mountain at 9am on the 7th before the breakfast as well!


----------



## dkrauss

k8Davies said:


> yeah both my 7DMT bookings are for the evening - so I can either go back after the POP meet up or after the show taping.
> 
> I was debating doing it at rope drop on the 7th. but have gone with space mountain as my breakfast booking is at 10.05.
> 
> So even with rope drop at 9am I was still worried about the stand by line times.


My wife and I are going back to MK after the POP meet up..........we can share a bus ride 

Doug


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> I booked a FP for Space Mountain at 9am on the 7th before the breakfast as well!


I'm planning to do Epcot evening EMH the night before, so I saved my FP for later on in the day!  A lot of late nights this trip so I don't forsee much if any rope dropping.  I'll save that for the 6am openings for Star Wars!


----------



## afan

dkrauss said:


> My wife and I are going back to MK after the POP meet up..........we can share a bus ride
> 
> Doug



That's also my plan!


----------



## k8Davies

Yay @dkrauss and @afan bus buddies.


----------



## k8Davies

Right quick question as I know some of us are going Epcot EMH on 08/08 to hit Soarin before Garden Grill Breakfast (so excited).

So my question is what time should I aim for to get to the Park by for EMH opening time.

Leaving time to get through the Turnstiles and other stuff and I assume there some versions of rope drop? 

So is 7.30am reasonable or is it best to just turn up just before 8am..


----------



## TheMaxRebo

k8Davies said:


> Right quick question as I know some of us are going Epcot EMH on 08/08 to hit Soarin before Garden Grill Breakfast (so excited).
> 
> So my question is what time should I aim for to get to the Park by for EMH opening time.
> 
> Leaving time to get through the Turnstiles and other stuff and I assume there some versions of rope drop?
> 
> So is 7.30am reasonable or is it best to just turn up just before 8am..



I am not the expert but my understanding is if you want to be at the front of the line for an attraction to basically treat EMH opening the same as regular rope drop.  So like at AK, if you want to be towards the front of the line for FoP best to arrive like an hour before EMH opening like you would for a regular rope drop day

So I think if you want to be towards the front of the line for Soarin' I would get there by 7:30 ... But if not critical to be at front of line than close to 8 is fine


----------



## k8Davies

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am not the expert but my understanding is if you want to be at the front of the line for an attraction to basically treat EMH opening the same as regular rope drop.  So like at AK, if you want to be towards the front of the line for FoP best to arrive like an hour before EMH opening like you would for a regular rope drop day
> 
> So I think if you want to be towards the front of the line for Soarin' I would get there by 7:30 ... But if not critical to be at front of line than close to 8 is fine



Coolio thought so but just wanted to check as the only time I did Epcot Early EMH, I was with my son and as he doesn’t do well with crowds.

 So we went just after 8am and headed to the seas With Nemo and friends which had a five min wait....


----------



## afan

k8Davies said:


> Coolio thought so but just wanted to check as the only time I did Epcot Early EMH, I was with my son and as he doesn’t do well with crowds.
> 
> So we went just after 8am and headed to the seas With Nemo and friends which had a five min wait....



I think my plan is to aim to be at thr Pop bus stop by 7 with anyone else that's staying there, I think there's one.  And then if it looks like the bus won't work call an uber and split it or take alone.  The cost to epcots not bad.


----------



## k8Davies

afan said:


> think my plan is to aim to be at thr Pop bus stop by 7 with anyone else that's staying there, I think there's one. And then if it looks like the bus won't work call an uber and split it or take alone. The cost to epcots not bad.



Similar plan for me from CBR - or, if by some miracle it’s up and running, I’ll take the Sky liner as that means more of a lie in


----------



## afan

k8Davies said:


> Similar plan for me from CBR - or, if by some miracle it’s up and running, I’ll take the Sky liner as that means more of a lie in



I thought about the skyliner but then there's the walk from the IG and less turnstiles so I don't know which would be easier/quicker.


----------



## k8Davies

afan said:


> I thought about the skyliner but then there's the walk from the IG and less turnstiles so I don't know which would be easier/quicker.




Actually you’re right especially as they’ve closed the walkway next to the Refreshment Port.  Meaning it’s going to take even longer to get to Soarin’ from the IG.  

So the bus or a Lyft it is then..


----------



## dkrauss

They say plans are made to be changed.....they do say that, right? 

After watching all the festivities from the first "Villain's After Hour's" party on YouTube, my wife and I have made the momentous (and financially destructive ) decision to attend the final party the evening of August 8th. It just looks like to much to pass up.......yes I'm delirious right now . We cancelled dinner at Mama Melrose (#8 on our list of 8 TS meals) to make this happen. I've rationalized that the $75 we save by NOT doing that TS when you put it to the party makes the party $110 per person.....(I am delirious ). This will be our 1st (and probably last) after hours party.......kinda psyched 

Is anyone else attending that event?

Doug


----------



## disneysteve

Are we the only ones in this group who don't plan out every moment of our trip? No ADRs. Probably no FPs. Not a clue which parks we will be in which days.

I know that a lot of you enjoy the whole spreadsheet and planning thing but it's not for us. We are fortunate in that we get to go to Disney every year, sometimes more than once, so we are perfectly happy to wing it. If we don't get to see something on a trip, we know we can see it next time. There is very rarely a "must do" for us. There are things we hope to get to but if we don't, it certainly doesn't ruin our vacation.

We make it up as we go. We will usually go on the night before and book FPs for the next day once we know which park we are going to, which depends on what we've already done, the weather, how we're feeling, etc. But that's about the extent of our planning.


----------



## Kathleen Glasgow

dkrauss said:


> They say plans are made to be changed.....they do say that, right?
> 
> After watching all the festivities from the first "Villain's After Hour's" party on YouTube, my wife and I have made the momentous (and financially destructive ) decision to attend the final party the evening of August 8th. It just looks like to much to pass up.......yes I'm delirious right now . We cancelled dinner at Mama Melrose (#8 on our list of 8 TS meals) to make this happen. I've rationalized that the $75 we save by NOT doing that TS when you put it to the party makes the party $110 per person.....(I am delirious ). This will be our 1st (and probably last) after hours party.......kinda psyched
> 
> Is anyone else attending that event?
> 
> Doug




I think I am. I went to a normal after hours event and it was AMAZING!! This can only be better. I did watch a few Dis and other Youtuber videos on it and it looks like a lot of fun. Unfortunately, I have to wait to see how much I can afford, but I'm pretty sure it's going to happen.


----------



## Kathleen Glasgow

@czechplz Unfortunately, I can't go to Universal until the 12th. But that definitely means I'll be going to the Pop Welcome Event. @TheMaxRebo you can take me off. 


Still don't know what I'm going to do with which parks I'm going to, let alone FPs that are tomorrow. I really think I'm going to take my chances and wait until after the Dis team announces their events. That is my priority, and I have several other trips this year, so that is when I can ride all the BEST ones.


----------



## Kathleen Glasgow

Anyone want to join me for dinner at the Rainforest Cafe at 9:15pm the night of the party? The restaurant is open until 10, so I think we can linger a bit there, and it's right next to the front entrance. I have 7 spots open as Kate Davies has already claimed a spot. @TheMaxRebo can you put this on the calendar?


----------



## MK2010

Is it too late to add ourselves to the list of where we're staying? We're going to be at Pop 8/6-8/13. Myself, DD 17 and her best friend 14. We would like to attend the Pop Welcome party on 8/7.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Kathleen Glasgow said:


> @czechplz Unfortunately, I can't go to Universal until the 12th. But that definitely means I'll be going to the Pop Welcome Event. @TheMaxRebo you can take me off.
> Still don't know what I'm going to do with which parks I'm going to, let alone FPs that are tomorrow. I really think I'm going to take my chances and wait until after the Dis team announces their events. That is my priority, and I have several other trips this year, so that is when I can ride all the BEST ones.





Kathleen Glasgow said:


> Anyone want to join me for dinner at the Rainforest Cafe at 9:15pm the night of the party? The restaurant is open until 10, so I think we can linger a bit there, and it's right next to the front entrance. I have 7 spots open as Kate Davies has already claimed a spot. @TheMaxRebo can you put this on the calendar?



Ok, I took you off the list for Universal and added in the pre-party dinner at Rianforest Cafe to the post on the first page and to the excel spreadsheet



MK2010 said:


> Is it too late to add ourselves to the list of where we're staying? We're going to be at Pop 8/6-8/13. Myself, DD 17 and her best friend 14. We would like to attend the Pop Welcome party on 8/7.



Never too late!  Added you to the Pop list and to the welcome party!  :Welcome:


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneysteve said:


> Are we the only ones in this group who don't plan out every moment of our trip? No ADRs. Probably no FPs. Not a clue which parks we will be in which days.
> 
> I know that a lot of you enjoy the whole spreadsheet and planning thing but it's not for us. We are fortunate in that we get to go to Disney every year, sometimes more than once, so we are perfectly happy to wing it. If we don't get to see something on a trip, we know we can see it next time. There is very rarely a "must do" for us. There are things we hope to get to but if we don't, it certainly doesn't ruin our vacation.
> 
> We make it up as we go. We will usually go on the night before and book FPs for the next day once we know which park we are going to, which depends on what we've already done, the weather, how we're feeling, etc. But that's about the extent of our planning.



Yup, you are the only ones!!!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Well, I am sure not really, though as a thread about planning for the event I am sure the people posting and the posts they are posting are weighted towards those that are planners

I stress without plans (when my wife plans trips there are no plans and while everyone else is just relaxing I am super stressed because we don't have plans and I don't know what is coming next)

We don't plan every minute or anything and we do adjust on the fly as needed/allow for spur of the moment things.  I just like have a basic framework of the day and it helps me be more efficient by planning for things that are geographically near each other in an order that makes sense

And I don't think we have any "must dos" - we just have a number of "nice ot haves" and if a bit of planning increases the chances of doing the "nice to haves", why not?


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yup, you are the only ones!!!
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Well, I am sure not really, though as a thread about planning for the event I am sure the people posting and the posts they are posting are weighted towards those that are planners
> 
> I stress without plans (when my wife plans trips there are no plans and while everyone else is just relaxing I am super stressed because we don't have plans and I don't know what is coming next)
> 
> We don't plan every minute or anything and we do adjust on the fly as needed/allow for spur of the moment things.  I just like have a basic framework of the day and it helps me be more efficient by planning for things that are geographically near each other in an order that makes sense
> 
> And I don't think we have any "must dos" - we just have a number of "nice ot haves" and if a bit of planning increases the chances of doing the "nice to haves", why not?


Yeah I like to have a framework too. I don’t do detailed touring plans and will go with the flow if things change. For me it’s just nice have a starting point. Fine tuning the plans (aka changing constantly) is also something I find fun so it helps fill in the time prior to a trip! I do love a good spreadsheet.


----------



## disneyholic family

dkrauss said:


> They say plans are made to be changed.....they do say that, right?
> 
> After watching all the festivities from the first "Villain's After Hour's" party on YouTube, my wife and I have made the momentous (and financially destructive ) decision to attend the final party the evening of August 8th. It just looks like to much to pass up.......yes I'm delirious right now . We cancelled dinner at Mama Melrose (#8 on our list of 8 TS meals) to make this happen. I've rationalized that the $75 we save by NOT doing that TS when you put it to the party makes the party $110 per person.....(I am delirious ). This will be our 1st (and probably last) after hours party.......kinda psyched
> 
> Is anyone else attending that event?
> 
> Doug



if we weren't going to the DVC event the same night, i'm sure we would go for the after hours party....
i've heard they're totally awesome..
maybe next time..

.


----------



## disneyholic family

disneysteve said:


> Are we the only ones in this group who don't plan out every moment of our trip? No ADRs. Probably no FPs. Not a clue which parks we will be in which days.
> 
> I know that a lot of you enjoy the whole spreadsheet and planning thing but it's not for us. We are fortunate in that we get to go to Disney every year, sometimes more than once, so we are perfectly happy to wing it. If we don't get to see something on a trip, we know we can see it next time. There is very rarely a "must do" for us. There are things we hope to get to but if we don't, it certainly doesn't ruin our vacation.
> 
> We make it up as we go. We will usually go on the night before and book FPs for the next day once we know which park we are going to, which depends on what we've already done, the weather, how we're feeling, etc. But that's about the extent of our planning.




we do plan, but then we change things on the fly...
we like to have a starting point, but what our day ends up being sometimes bears no resemblance at all to the original plan.

as for must dos..
you'd probably laugh if you saw my FPs for our 3 days at AK....
all 3 days i have the same 2 FPs....
which ones?
no, not EE....not KS....definitely not FOP....
give up?
Finding Nemo the Musical and Festival of the Lion King...

and we try to see FOLK several times each day in the park..
for me, those two shows are worth the price of admission to all of WDW...
so yeah, they are most definitely must dos....and as often as possible...

.


----------



## disneysteve

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yup, you are the only ones!!!


Thanks, Phil!


----------



## disneysteve

disneyholic family said:


> Finding Nemo the Musical and Festival of the Lion King...
> 
> and we try to see FOLK several times each day in the park..
> for me, those two shows are worth the price of admission to all of WDW...


I agree that those are the best shows around. We do Nemo pretty much every trip and Lion King at least every other. They aren't hard to get FPs for typically so we'll just do those when we're there.


----------



## disneyholic family

disneysteve said:


> I agree that those are the best shows around. We do Nemo pretty much every trip and Lion King at least every other. They aren't hard to get FPs for typically so we'll just do those when we're there.



yes, we get on the fly FPs when we're in the parks...
either changing those we have or adding on once we've done the first three..

it's funny, when i started doing the FPs on friday, i thought that there wasn't anything i really wanted/needed an FP for at AK...
then i saw nemo and folk on the list and actually did a forehead slap..
how could i forget??????????????????????????????
yes, i know they're easy to get on the same day and they're also easy to just go standby, but i have to be SURE that i'll see them at least once each time we're in the park...

i think those 2 shows are my only must dos....but i'm probably forgetting something


----------



## Carma3

disneyholic family said:


> yes, we get on the fly FPs when we're in the parks...
> either changing those we have or adding on once we've done the first three..
> 
> it's funny, when i started doing the FPs on friday, i thought that there wasn't anything i really wanted/needed an FP for at AK...
> then i saw nemo and folk on the list and actually did a forehead slap..
> how could i forget??????????????????????????????
> yes, i know they're easy to get on the same day and they're also easy to just go standby, but i have to be SURE that i'll see them at least once each time we're in the park...
> 
> i think those 2 shows are my only must dos....but i'm probably forgetting something



I definitely agree that Folk is a must see. My family loves it and we have to see it every time we are in the park.  We actually planning to go to AK the afternoon of the party mainly for that purpose   We got FPs 2:30.  Also got FP for Dinosaur.  Depending on the how time goes we might do something else before we have to go to dinner at ALK.


----------



## NeuroCindy

disneysteve said:


> Are we the only ones in this group who don't plan out every moment of our trip? No ADRs. Probably no FPs. Not a clue which parks we will be in which days.
> 
> I know that a lot of you enjoy the whole spreadsheet and planning thing but it's not for us. We are fortunate in that we get to go to Disney every year, sometimes more than once, so we are perfectly happy to wing it. If we don't get to see something on a trip, we know we can see it next time. There is very rarely a "must do" for us. There are things we hope to get to but if we don't, it certainly doesn't ruin our vacation.
> 
> We make it up as we go. We will usually go on the night before and book FPs for the next day once we know which park we are going to, which depends on what we've already done, the weather, how we're feeling, etc. But that's about the extent of our planning.



I only have the 3 days with my parents really planned.  Then 1 other day I have an ADR.  Other than that, it's winging it.  I may book some fastpasses, but won't care if I use them or not.


----------



## ChimneyJim

Just booked Villains After Hours for 8/8.


----------



## hagan95

I will be staying at Pop Century the 9th-12th. it will just be me, this will be my first solo trip to Disney!


----------



## Skip3key

Just posted on FB, but can add us to this thread too! Angie and Eva at WL copper creek Aug 8-11... will be at DVC MM that night... down for any bar crawl... please add to waitlist for hoop de doo...  and though we weren’t able to get into the Pandora Party (too late)... would like to hang at pre-party stuff at bar!


----------



## 1Grumpy9

disneysteve said:


> Are we the only ones in this group who don't plan out every moment of our trip? No ADRs. Probably no FPs. Not a clue which parks we will be in which days.
> 
> I know that a lot of you enjoy the whole spreadsheet and planning thing but it's not for us. We are fortunate in that we get to go to Disney every year, sometimes more than once, so we are perfectly happy to wing it. If we don't get to see something on a trip, we know we can see it next time. There is very rarely a "must do" for us. There are things we hope to get to but if we don't, it certainly doesn't ruin our vacation.
> 
> We make it up as we go. We will usually go on the night before and book FPs for the next day once we know which park we are going to, which depends on what we've already done, the weather, how we're feeling, etc. But that's about the extent of our planning.



I usually am one for spreadsheets, plan pretty much every minute...but with this trip, it is just me.  Yes, I did make FP+ reservations...there are a couple of things that are must-do's for me, there is really only one day that I have planned out (only because I got an ADR for Storybook Dining), but once I get my FP+'s out of the way, it is a wing it kind of day.

I am one to use up my FP's early in the morning, that way if there are any left after those are done, I see what I can do.  (but that is a normal trip with friends along)...with a solo trip, it may be different.


----------



## Braddy007

Kathleen Glasgow said:


> I think I am. I went to a normal after hours event and it was AMAZING!! This can only be better. I did watch a few Dis and other Youtuber videos on it and it looks like a lot of fun. Unfortunately, I have to wait to see how much I can afford, but I'm pretty sure it's going to happen.



I did the regular After Hours and loved it, more than likely will do this, but I haven't bought the tix just yet.  The stage show I can probably do without since I saw it on Tim's and on The Dis reviews.  I definitely want to see the Dragon and well during the one food review, I heard the Beastie Boys playing in the background, so that's a plus !!!


----------



## Braddy007

Oh and if Space Mountain is the same as the one during MNSSHP, which it appears to be, that's the deciding factor


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Kathleen Glasgow said:


> I think I am. I went to a normal after hours event and it was AMAZING!! This can only be better. I did watch a few Dis and other Youtuber videos on it and it looks like a lot of fun. Unfortunately, I have to wait to see how much I can afford, but I'm pretty sure it's going to happen.





Braddy007 said:


> I did the regular After Hours and loved it, more than likely will do this, but I haven't bought the tix just yet.  The stage show I can probably do without since I saw it on Tim's and on The Dis reviews.  I definitely want to see the Dragon and well during the one food review, I heard the Beastie Boys playing in the background, so that's a plus !!!





Braddy007 said:


> Oh and if Space Mountain is the same as the one during MNSSHP, which it appears to be, that's the deciding factor



Just as an FYI, last night I read the below full review of the event from BlogMickey and their thought is that it came off as trying to be 2 things which took away from it being a really good version of either.  Their key message is you need to have a plan going in and not try to do everything.  The main reason most people do the after hours events is to get on a lot of rides with low wait times and that by having the Villains stuff it can be a distraction from that.  

A few tips they had:
- wait on doing Space Mountain as that had a really long line initially and actually was still clearing out the line from regular day guests.  They went there first and wound up waiting an hour but later in the night the line was much, much shorter
- They do the stage show at 1am and then Malificent the dragon comes out after it (at like 1:20am) so if you wait to see those then you can still get in the full 3 hours of ride time with low waits and see the special stuff
- The overlays to Pirates and Space Mountain are largely the same as what they did last year during MNSSHP - which most people were underwhelmed with

http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/disney-villains-after-hours-review-at-magic-kingdom/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Just an FYI that a new experience is coming to Animal Kingdom starting July 11th - and FP will be offered for it, can start booking those later today

They will be adding the Animation Experience out at Rafiki's Planet Watch which will offer "guests the opportunity to learn how live animals have inspired some of the most iconic characters from this beloved “tail.” You’ll learn more about some of the animals who call the park home and then have the chance to create a personalized piece of Disney art through an instructor-led animation class. As you’d expect, some of your favorite characters from “The Lion King” will be the stars of The Animation Experience"

http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/the-a...ion-begins-july-11-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## Brian_WDW74

Please include me in the All-Star Movies list. I'll be there 8/6 - 8/11. Thanks!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hagan95 said:


> I will be staying at Pop Century the 9th-12th. it will just be me, this will be my first solo trip to Disney!





Skip3key said:


> Just posted on FB, but can add us to this thread too! Angie and Eva at WL copper creek Aug 8-11... will be at DVC MM that night... down for any bar crawl... please add to waitlist for hoop de doo...  and though we weren’t able to get into the Pandora Party (too late)... would like to hang at pre-party stuff at bar!





Brian_WDW74 said:


> Please include me in the All-Star Movies list. I'll be there 8/6 - 8/11. Thanks!





Ok, got your info added to the first page!


***** Hoop Dee Doo Wait List *****​
Hi everyone,

Just wanted to check to see if I have everyone that had expressed interest in Hoop Dee Doo but currently doesn't have a spot within the ADRs made so far - and thus would be on "wait list"

So far I have:
- @DanielleC
- @Skip3key and DW

and then for currently in Tier 2 but would prefer moving to tier 1:
- @SG131


am I missing anyone?

Thanks

***** /end Hoop Dee Doo Wait List *****​


----------



## Gehrig1B

Kathleen Glasgow said:


> I think I am. I went to a normal after hours event and it was AMAZING!! This can only be better.



We went to the Villains DAH last week.  I disagree with your assumption having done both now with one exception... If you care more about the theming and the add ons (stage show, snacks for purchase, photopass, etc.) then yes, otherwise no.  

You will not be able to do all the rides and you definitely will not get multiple experiences on rides like regular DAH.  We queued for 30 minutes for both Space Mountain and Mine Train, for example.  The crowds were much greater than DAH (could have been because it was the very first with lots of vloggers).  I found the stage show pretty mediocre although Maleficient parading down Main Street was quite cool!  Do the final stage show as it comes after park close and won't cut into your ride time! 

We are happy we did it but would not do it again unless reports the crowds have gotten more like original DAH.


----------



## Braddy007

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just as an FYI, last night I read the below full review of the event from BlogMickey and their thought is that it came off as trying to be 2 things which took away from it being a really good version of either.  Their key message is you need to have a plan going in and not try to do everything.  The main reason most people do the after hours events is to get on a lot of rides with low wait times and that by having the Villains stuff it can be a distraction from that.
> 
> A few tips they had:
> - wait on doing Space Mountain as that had a really long line initially and actually was still clearing out the line from regular day guests.  They went there first and wound up waiting an hour but later in the night the line was much, much shorter
> - They do the stage show at 1am and then Malificent the dragon comes out after it (at like 1:20am) so if you wait to see those then you can still get in the full 3 hours of ride time with low waits and see the special stuff
> - The overlays to Pirates and Space Mountain are largely the same as what they did last year during MNSSHP - which most people were underwhelmed with
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/disney-villains-after-hours-review-at-magic-kingdom/



I agree totally, you either need to decide if you are riding or going to participate in the "events".  Pirates during MNSSHP was eh, didn't impress me or make me seek it out for this After Hours.  I loved Space Mountain in the pitch black, I have never heard everyone in the car scream like they did.  

I agree with waiting as they are trying to cycle the day guests through Space before the change over.  What i noticed when I did the After Hours in February was they took Space and Splash down around 9pm, was it coincidence or strategic planning, one will never know.   

I am not sure why people are buying specialty food items, when popcorn, mickey bars/other ice cream products, and beverages are free.


----------



## Braddy007

Other factors to consider for the After Hours during the Meet....There is also a DVC Event at Animal Kingdom and the H20 Glow Party at Typhoon Lagoon taking place at the same time. This may help reduce crowd levels.


----------



## afan

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just as an FYI, last night I read the below full review of the event from BlogMickey and their thought is that it came off as trying to be 2 things which took away from it being a really good version of either.  Their key message is you need to have a plan going in and not try to do everything.  The main reason most people do the after hours events is to get on a lot of rides with low wait times and that by having the Villains stuff it can be a distraction from that.
> 
> A few tips they had:
> - wait on doing Space Mountain as that had a really long line initially and actually was still clearing out the line from regular day guests.  They went there first and wound up waiting an hour but later in the night the line was much, much shorter
> - They do the stage show at 1am and then Malificent the dragon comes out after it (at like 1:20am) so if you wait to see those then you can still get in the full 3 hours of ride time with low waits and see the special stuff
> - The overlays to Pirates and Space Mountain are largely the same as what they did last year during MNSSHP - which most people were underwhelmed with
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/disney-villains-after-hours-review-at-magic-kingdom/



One thing at least 2 to 3 people mentioned in reviews of the 1st event was the hosted bloggers were able to use the fp line for at least some of the rides so depending on how many went at a time that'll skew things.  Also they had a roped off section for one of the stage shows.  We know it sold out but don't know if the hosted bloggers were included in that or not.  I think the next couple will give us a better impression of how it'll be.

If I watch the stage show it'll be the last at 1am when the party is done.  I am a bit bummed that it's a bit more crazy in the hub and never gets empty as that was part of what I wanted but I figure this is better than no DAH.  To me the other parks don't offer enough rides for me to want to do it.  I've also had great success at mvmcp and getting all I wanted to do done and more so I'm confident it'll still be good.


----------



## dkrauss

disneysteve said:


> Are we the only ones in this group who don't plan out every moment of our trip? No ADRs. Probably no FPs. Not a clue which parks we will be in which days.
> 
> I know that a lot of you enjoy the whole spreadsheet and planning thing but it's not for us. We are fortunate in that we get to go to Disney every year, sometimes more than once, so we are perfectly happy to wing it. If we don't get to see something on a trip, we know we can see it next time. There is very rarely a "must do" for us. There are things we hope to get to but if we don't, it certainly doesn't ruin our vacation.
> 
> We make it up as we go. We will usually go on the night before and book FPs for the next day once we know which park we are going to, which depends on what we've already done, the weather, how we're feeling, etc. But that's about the extent of our planning.


This is a great post/question.  Me personally I enjoy planning.  When we first started going to WDW 7 years ago.......I was a big fan of spreadsheets.  I also looked to plan out each hour of each day.  As I become more experienced in the ways of the Mouse I grew to only plan ADR's and FP's.  Because of my background as a system tester I "need" organization and a plan....yeah its an illness   .  When I'm sketching out our ADR's I'm looking at the parks we'll visit and whether we need a hopper for that trip (we've done with and without).....from the moment they're booked I'm maneuvering times and sometimes even restaurants.  I plan out the 3 FP's with those ADR's in mind.  I usually try to leave plenty of unscheduled time so we can be spontaneous........if one can be spontaneous with scheduled FP's.  Today our MDE essentially has ADR's, FP's, and parades and/or fireworks.  I do usually leave a mid-day gap for returning to the resort for a break.

Some feel I over plan......maybe I do.  We have friends who do WDW on the fly.........we did a trip with them........it was weird for me.......but we still had fun (did our FP's before they got up most days ) In the end to each his/her own.........I view myself as a medium planner It's hard for me to "wing it" and I wish I could......no I don't .

Its your vacation........you should do it as you see fit.

Doug


----------



## gberg

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just an FYI that a new experience is coming to Animal Kingdom starting July 11th - and FP will be offered for it, can start booking those later today
> 
> They will be adding the Animation Experience out at Rafiki's Planet Watch which will offer "guests the opportunity to learn how live animals have inspired some of the most iconic characters from this beloved “tail.” You’ll learn more about some of the animals who call the park home and then have the chance to create a personalized piece of Disney art through an instructor-led animation class. As you’d expect, some of your favorite characters from “The Lion King” will be the stars of The Animation Experience"
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/the-a...ion-begins-july-11-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


I just got my FP for this!  I spent 10 years of my life as an architectural technologist drawing straight lines on paper with pencil and ink (yes I'm that old!)  Now I'll see just how bad I am drawing freehand!


----------



## Michele&Jessica

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just an FYI that a new experience is coming to Animal Kingdom starting July 11th - and FP will be offered for it, can start booking those later today
> 
> They will be adding the Animation Experience out at Rafiki's Planet Watch which will offer "guests the opportunity to learn how live animals have inspired some of the most iconic characters from this beloved “tail.” You’ll learn more about some of the animals who call the park home and then have the chance to create a personalized piece of Disney art through an instructor-led animation class. As you’d expect, some of your favorite characters from “The Lion King” will be the stars of The Animation Experience"
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/the-a...ion-begins-july-11-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


Thanks for the info.  I like stuff like this.  I booked FP for August 10th for 4:45 show.


----------



## cmarsh31

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just an FYI that a new experience is coming to Animal Kingdom starting July 11th - and FP will be offered for it, can start booking those later today
> 
> They will be adding the Animation Experience out at Rafiki's Planet Watch which will offer "guests the opportunity to learn how live animals have inspired some of the most iconic characters from this beloved “tail.” You’ll learn more about some of the animals who call the park home and then have the chance to create a personalized piece of Disney art through an instructor-led animation class. As you’d expect, some of your favorite characters from “The Lion King” will be the stars of The Animation Experience"
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/the-a...ion-begins-july-11-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/



Got us Fastpasses to this! Excited to give something new a try!


----------



## disneyholic family

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just an FYI that a new experience is coming to Animal Kingdom starting July 11th - and FP will be offered for it, can start booking those later today
> 
> They will be adding the Animation Experience out at Rafiki's Planet Watch which will offer "guests the opportunity to learn how live animals have inspired some of the most iconic characters from this beloved “tail.” You’ll learn more about some of the animals who call the park home and then have the chance to create a personalized piece of Disney art through an instructor-led animation class. As you’d expect, some of your favorite characters from “The Lion King” will be the stars of The Animation Experience"
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/the-a...ion-begins-july-11-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/



i just booked a fastpass for this...sounds interesting!!

.


----------



## Michele&Jessica

Please add my name to pre-party meet at Nomad Lounge.  And Welcome event at Pop.  Michele only.  Solo trip for me. My daughter will not be coming this trip.  Thanks.


----------



## Lisann

disneysteve said:


> Are we the only ones in this group who don't plan out every moment of our trip? No ADRs. Probably no FPs. Not a clue which parks we will be in which days.
> 
> I know that a lot of you enjoy the whole spreadsheet and planning thing but it's not for us. We are fortunate in that we get to go to Disney every year, sometimes more than once, so we are perfectly happy to wing it. If we don't get to see something on a trip, we know we can see it next time. There is very rarely a "must do" for us. There are things we hope to get to but if we don't, it certainly doesn't ruin our vacation.
> 
> We make it up as we go. We will usually go on the night before and book FPs for the next day once we know which park we are going to, which depends on what we've already done, the weather, how we're feeling, etc. But that's about the extent of our planning.



Nope...you are not the only one.  I have no FP's, no idea of what park I will be going into (if any...well, EPCOT for sure for the farewell Illuminations), only a general framework of what happens each day (read: pool time, and good food!).  I'm just waiting to find out about the events that the DIS team has planned; it's really the only thing that I have been patiently (not so) waiting for.


----------



## k8Davies

@disneysteve and @Lisann your no planning approach is both scary and strange to me and you’re give me anxiety just thinking about it lol     

I think one year I might try a day without planning; and when I say a day I probably mean half a day, and when I say half a day I’ll probably just set a side an hour for no planning freedom. 

Also I have finally got into ‘Connecting with Walt’ I know right where have I been. 

 In the current episode I’m on, they keep going on about a previous Dis meet and the event they’ve got plan. Its just making me really excited for the trip.


----------



## pSTANchio

TheMaxRebo said:


> ****** UPDATE TO BAR CRAWL - DATE/TIME PROPOSAL ******​
> Hi all, as we are getting close to FastPass selection day, one "unknown" in my schedule had been when to have the Bar Crawl.    Based on the rest of the schedule, I am proposing that we hold it on *Thursday, August 8th at "happy Hour" - or around 4:30*.  I figure this way people can do this and still be able to make dinner plans or get to any evening shows or even get to the DVC Moonlight Magic at Animal Kingdom if they are doing this
> 
> Please let me know if this is ok - obviously hard to find a time that will work for everyone but if there are a ton of people that say this bad then we can try to find something else
> 
> Location is still TBD - still hoping it can include the Skyliner but if not, probably Monorail resorts.  Idea would to largely focus on location outside of parks so people that aren't using a park ticket that day dont' have to (but could do an in-park bar before or after)
> 
> Tagging the people that expressed interest in this so that they see it:
> - @TheMaxRebo and wife
> - @Cousin Orville
> - @disneyholic family (Beth - if she can conquer her fears) and daughter @Mickeymouseisking (Chani)
> - @MaryKatesMom and her husband
> - @k8Davies
> - @dina444444
> - @wnwardii
> - @SG131
> - @3cmom and husband and son (10)
> - @gberg
> - @WorldExplorer
> - @javaman
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @AMusicLifeForMe and Dad
> - @skittles67 and her Husband
> - @bartleyosu
> - @thiabelle and her daughter
> - @rchristiansen and husband
> - @Sylver
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> - @pSTANchio and wife
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> - @Dennis McEwen
> - @Braddy007 and wife
> - @Bedsypoppins and husband
> - @disneysteve and wife and daughter
> - @PamNC
> - @NWasikWare and sister
> - @met19
> - @travelinjenn and Husband and Daughter (17)
> - @DanielleC
> - @Idaho Mouse and wife and kids
> - @jennie622
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> ****** /end UPDATE TO BAR CRAWL - DATE/TIME PROPOSAL ******​


Hi! Please remove us from the bar crawl! Thanks!


----------



## wnwardii

This discussion about how much you plan or don't plan for a WDW is interesting.  Over the past several years, since I started visiting both WDW and Disneyland again, I have really grown more an affinity for Disneyland over WDW.  The primary reason is that you don't have to plan your entire trip out so far in advance.  When I go to Disneyland, I make a few dining reservations for my trip.  But that is only around the 45 day mark and not the 6 months in advance.  I never used the legacy FP system until I started going back to Disneyland.  At first I was perplexed.  But now with Maxpass, I really like this at Disneyland.  Overall, my Disneyland trips are more relaxed and feel like a vacation since I can be more "what do I feel like next" and I don't have to do all the uber planning and get the FOMO feeling.  Don't get me wrong, I still love WDW and will continue to go.  But if given a choice, I would choose Disneyland in a heart beat now just because I don't have to uber plan to feel like I had a good time.  Just wish I didn't have to fly across the U.S. to get to Disneyland.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wnwardii said:


> This discussion about how much you plan or don't plan for a WDW is interesting.  Over the past several years, since I started visiting both WDW and Disneyland again, I have really grown more an affinity for Disneyland over WDW.  The primary reason is that you don't have to plan your entire trip out so far in advance.  When I go to Disneyland, I make a few dining reservations for my trip.  But that is only around the 45 day mark and not the 6 months in advance.  I never used the legacy FP system until I started going back to Disneyland.  At first I was perplexed.  But now with Maxpass, I really like this at Disneyland.  Overall, my Disneyland trips are more relaxed and feel like a vacation since I can be more "what do I feel like next" and I don't have to do all the uber planning and get the FOMO feeling.  Don't get me wrong, I still love WDW and will continue to go.  But if given a choice, I would choose Disneyland in a heart beat now just because I don't have to uber plan to feel like I had a good time.  Just wish I didn't have to fly across the U.S. to get to Disneyland.



And our one trip to Disneyland I found way more stressful because I couldn't plan more for and felt we were scrambling more during our days.  Maybe if we went more often to DLR I would feel differently but that trip, at least, confirmed we are more a WDW family

Also find the cast member at WDW better than those we encountered at DLR so possible we just had an odd trip there since I know most people say the opposite


----------



## dkrauss

TheMaxRebo said:


> And our one trip to Disneyland I found way more stressful because I couldn't plan more for and felt we were scrambling more during our days.  Maybe if we went more often to DLR I would feel differently but that trip, at least, confirmed we are more a WDW family
> 
> Also find the cast member at WDW better than those we encountered at DLR so possible we just had an odd trip there since I know most people say the opposite


My wife and I are making our first DLR visit in November.  I'm curious how the differences in size between WDW and DLR will affect us.  We do have a plan and that is to spend RD till whenever in SWGE on our first day........so there is a partial plan.  After that, we got nothing......we see resturants we'd like to try but nothing etched in stone.  People keep telling us we won't like DLR because we've become to accustom to WDW.  I guess we'll see     Makes the anticipation greater in my mind.

Doug


----------



## disneysteve

wnwardii said:


> I have really grown more an affinity for Disneyland over WDW. The primary reason is that you don't have to plan your entire trip out so far in advance.


That's exactly my point though. You DON'T have to plan your entire trip in advance. We go to WDW every year at least once and sometimes twice, sometimes for 2 weeks at a time. We make NO ADRs. We make very few if any FPs in advance. And we have a great time. The whole "you have to have a spreadsheet and plan every moment of every day" is fine if you actually enjoy that but that's not how we want to travel so we don't.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneysteve said:


> That's exactly my point though. You DON'T have to plan your entire trip in advance. We go to WDW every year at least once and sometimes twice, sometimes for 2 weeks at a time. We make NO ADRs. We make very few if any FPs in advance. And we have a great time. The whole "you have to have a spreadsheet and plan every moment of every day" is fine if you actually enjoy that but that's not how we want to travel so we don't.



absolutely - though I think you have to have the right expectations going in.  You really can't go to WDW in that style and expect to get on all the popular rides with minimal waits or get into all the table service restaurants at the times you want, etc.   

I know you are ok with that but I see a lot of families go for the first time and not do any planning and then say they had a bad experience b/c they couldn't do what they wanted, when they wanted


----------



## disneysteve

TheMaxRebo said:


> absolutely - though I think you have to have the right expectations going in.  You really can't go to WDW in that style and expect to get on all the popular rides with minimal waits or get into all the table service restaurants at the times you want, etc.
> 
> I know you are ok with that but I see a lot of families go for the first time and not do any planning and then say they had a bad experience b/c they couldn't do what they wanted, when they wanted


I agree completely. So many people show up at WDW as if they were showing up at their local amusement park. They do no research and simply don't understand how massive and how crowded WDW is. Then they're disappointed with the experience. We go knowing full well what we're doing and what our trip will look like. Some days, that means spending the whole day in a park and only doing 3 attractions that we made FPs for the night before, and we're just fine with that.


----------



## Tiggerette

_Shut Mother Blanche's Parlour Door!!_
I just found out Gay Days isn't in June, it's in August this year! Right after the DIS meet!! Aug 13-19! Gah..... I'm going to miss it!  https://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-gay-days.htm

Well.... at least I know what I'm going to wear on Monday! (RedShirt and Rainbows, my friends!)


----------



## wnwardii

Tiggerette said:


> Well.... at least I know what I'm going to wear on Monday! (RedShirt and Rainbows, my friends!)


I bought some of the new Pride merchandise the day it became available on the Shop Disney website.  I also selected the Pride Magic Band for my AP when that went affect for a hot minute.  For the 20th, I will probably wear the Rainbow hats I purchased.  And I am not much of a hat person, but it will be August and hot.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Hi everyone. Due to Disney starting the option to make reservations for Miniature Golf, we are canceling the Miniature Golf Tournament Event. I’m sorry for any inconvenience this might cause. If you still want to go miniature golfing while on your vacation, I highly recommend it. Just know that there will not be an unofficial miniature golf tournament now. I’m looking forward to seeing and meeting everyone at other events!*


----------



## dkrauss

disneysteve said:


> I agree completely. So many people show up at WDW as if they were showing up at their local amusement park. They do no research and simply don't understand how massive and how crowded WDW is. Then they're disappointed with the experience. We go knowing full well what we're doing and what our trip will look like. Some days, that means spending the whole day in a park and only doing 3 attractions that we made FPs for the night before, and we're just fine with that.


I do agree with what you're saying here for folks like us....diehards  .........but when you(me, anyone of us) think back to your first visit.......did you do the research?  I know for a fact when we went back in 1998 we had no clue!  Back then it was 3 parks.........and quite a different thing.  Like you, I consider myself more of a seasoned WDW traveler......while I plan (less than i did).....I go in with what I believe are valid expectations based on research and experience.  I don't wing it because I just "don't"  neither point of view is incorrect for the person impacted.  I talk to folks traveling to WDW for the first time and try to help with those expectations and they're eyes glaze over.......when they get back they usually thank me because they weren't surprised.

We here are Disney nerds........the vast majority of folks who visit WDW don't visit as often as many of us do.  Unless they have a TA setting realistic expectations and helping them "organize" their trip.......most will be overwhelmed with the size and sheer multitude of choices.

Doug


----------



## nrsldy

Hi Everyone
David and I  will be joining the festivities. We will be staying at AKL. Looking forward to meeting new friends.


----------



## disneyholic family

Tiggerette said:


> _Shut Mother Blanche's Parlour Door!!_
> I just found out Gay Days isn't in June, it's in August this year! Right after the DIS meet!! Aug 13-19! Gah..... I'm going to miss it!  https://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-gay-days.htm
> 
> Well.... at least I know what I'm going to wear on Monday! (RedShirt and Rainbows, my friends!)




oh my god....i was sure we were going at a downtime in the parks....
the second half of august is usually dead.....
arggghhhhhhhh......
i just checked our schedule against the gay days schedule - the only day we're in the same park is probably the one that will be most crowded - MK on saturday august 17.
arggghhhhhhhh
why didn't i know this before i did our FPs....
maybe we'll go shopping that day?
i hate hate hate hate hate crowds....
i'm guessing MK on a saturday during gay days is going to be super crazy nutso crowded....

well on the bright side, it will be interesting....i've always heard gay days at the parks are fun...

.


----------



## disneyholic family

so i figure we'll keep the MK day  as is...
we'll still rope drop fantasyland as i'd planned..
then do our FPs which are all in the morning.
then our ADR at the plaza...
then head out of the park...
that will probably be ok....hopefully the morning won't be too crowded...

.

.


----------



## disneyholic family

dkrauss said:


> I do agree with what you're saying here for folks like us....diehards  .........but when you(me, anyone of us) think back to your first visit.......did you do the research?  I know for a fact when we went back in 1998 we had no clue!  Back then it was 3 parks.........and quite a different thing.  Like you, I consider myself more of a seasoned WDW traveler......while I plan (less than i did).....I go in with what I believe are valid expectations based on research and experience.  I don't wing it because I just "don't"  neither point of view is incorrect for the person impacted.  I talk to folks traveling to WDW for the first time and try to help with those expectations and they're eyes glaze over.......when they get back they usually thank me because they weren't surprised.
> 
> We here are Disney nerds........the vast majority of folks who visit WDW don't visit as often as many of us do.  Unless they have a TA setting realistic expectations and helping them "organize" their trip.......most will be overwhelmed with the size and sheer multitude of choices.
> 
> Doug




the first time i went to WDW was in 1974 when there was only ONE park - the magic kingdom...
imagine that...only one park...
and no of course we didn't plan...
we didn't need to..

.


----------



## disneysteve

dkrauss said:


> I do agree with what you're saying here for folks like us....diehards  .........but when you(me, anyone of us) think back to your first visit.......did you do the research? I know for a fact when we went back in 1998 we had no clue!


You bet I did. I was a Disney nerd back then too. I watched every TV show and studied every brochure and guide we got from our travel agent and anything else I could get my hands on. I knew that park (there was only one at the time) inside and out before we stepped off the plane in Orlando.


----------



## disneysteve

disneyholic family said:


> oh my god....i was sure we were going at a downtime in the parks....
> 
> i hate hate hate hate hate crowds....


Sadly, "downtime in the parks" is no longer a thing. It simply doesn't exist anymore. The crowd level during the "slow" days today is similar to what the crowd level used to be on the busy days years ago. And the busy days are now over the top insanely busy. I think this is the single biggest factor in lower guest satisfaction. It certainly is for me. More and more, I find myself enjoying the parks less because of the massive crowds.

Even doing non-park activities like Disney Springs, the crowd level is such that it detracts from the experience.


----------



## disneyholic family

disneysteve said:


> Sadly, "downtime in the parks" is no longer a thing. It simply doesn't exist anymore. The crowd level during the "slow" days today is similar to what the crowd level used to be on the busy days years ago. And the busy days are now over the top insanely busy. I think this is the single biggest factor in lower guest satisfaction. It certainly is for me. More and more, I find myself enjoying the parks less because of the massive crowds.
> 
> Even doing non-park activities like Disney Springs, the crowd level is such that it detracts from the experience.



i totally agree with you....
although the second half of august does normally have lower crowd levels than the rest of the summer....
.


----------



## disneysteve

disneyholic family said:


> the first time i went to WDW was in 1974 when there was only ONE park - the magic kingdom...
> imagine that...only one park...
> and no of course we didn't plan...
> we didn't need to..


Our first trip was in 1978. We got our park tickets in advance. We got our tickets for SeaWorld in advance. We reserved Hoop De Doo and the Polynesian Luau in advance. It was all done through our travel agent. That was pretty much all the planning one could do at the time. I don't think we had any other dining reservations but it was only a 4-night trip.


----------



## disneyholic family

disneysteve said:


> Our first trip was in 1978. We got our park tickets in advance. We got our tickets for SeaWorld in advance. We reserved Hoop De Doo and the Polynesian Luau in advance. It was all done through our travel agent. That was pretty much all the planning one could do at the time. I don't think we had any other dining reservations but it was only a 4-night trip.



back in 1974 it was an A,B,C,D,E ticket...
which was also the case when aaron and i went on our honeymoon there in 1978
and still there was only the magic kingdom...epcot was only added in 1982...


.

.


----------



## Tiggerette

Two (three?) years ago I was traveling during gay days. I didn't notice MK was crowded more than any other well attended day. I think we arrived just before rope drop for our Pre-park BoG ADR. What I did notice was a lot of smiling, camaraderie, support and the parade was wonderful. Folks jumped in at the end of the parade, which I think might be usual?, and created their own mini-parade celebration. People were also dressing in theme, sharing their pride for family. I loved the creativity in outfits and ECV decorations! So I hope your MK day is fabulous and you have a rainbowtastic time!


----------



## disneyholic family

Tiggerette said:


> Two (three?) years ago I was traveling during gay days. I didn't notice MK was crowded more than any other well attended day. I think we arrived just before rope drop for our Pre-park BoG ADR. What I did notice was a lot of smiling, camaraderie, support and the parade was wonderful. Folks jumped in at the end of the parade, which I think might be usual?, and created their own mini-parade celebration. People were also dressing in theme, sharing their pride for family. I loved the creativity in outfits and ECV decorations! So I hope your MK day is fabulous and you have a rainbowtastic time!



that's why we're keeping the MK day as is....
i'll probably be mistaken for someone who did gender reassignment surgery....
though that will no doubt be the story of my entire stay at WDW, not just during gay days.....
flat as a board (actually more like concave chest after double mastectomy) and my hair has only grown in about an inch since i finished chemo..
and with a belly..
i look decidedly male...
where i live, the verbs have gender, so the moment someone starts talking to me, i know they think i'm a guy..
oh well....at least i'm alive.. 

.


----------



## dina444444

Tiggerette said:


> Two (three?) years ago I was traveling during gay days. I didn't notice MK was crowded more than any other well attended day. I think we arrived just before rope drop for our Pre-park BoG ADR. What I did notice was a lot of smiling, camaraderie, support and the parade was wonderful. Folks jumped in at the end of the parade, which I think might be usual?, and created their own mini-parade celebration. People were also dressing in theme, sharing their pride for family. I loved the creativity in outfits and ECV decorations! So I hope your MK day is fabulous and you have a rainbowtastic time!


The Epcot party overlapped with gay days. I was at MK for part of that Saturday and it wasn’t crazy crowded.


----------



## k8Davies

Tiggerette said:


> Two (three?) years ago I was traveling during gay days. I didn't notice MK was crowded more than any other well attended day. I think we arrived just before rope drop for our Pre-park BoG ADR. What I did notice was a lot of smiling, camaraderie, support and the parade was wonderful. Folks jumped in at the end of the parade, which I think might be usual?, and created their own mini-parade celebration. People were also dressing in theme, sharing their pride for family. I loved the creativity in outfits and ECV decorations! So I hope your MK day is fabulous and you have a rainbowtastic time!



 We went one year and it just happened to coincide with Gay days and we had an amazing time, I love that Disney is so inclusive and it’s so great to see everyone just enjoying themselves.


----------



## wnwardii

disneyholic family said:


> i've always heard gay days at the parks are fun..



I haven't been to that many of them.  The first one was back in the mid-90's.  My ex and I went.  We had a blast.  There was even a private event for us one evening at MGM Studios.  The second one I have been to was during the last big DIS event that coincided with Gay days.  

Overall, there really is not much difference from a normal crowded park day.  The only exceptions is that you may see A LOT of red shirts, now a lot of rainbow items, and probably a higher rate of same sex couples holding hands.  

Don't stress about altering any plans, FP+ or ADRs.  Go have fun with what you have planned.


----------



## Carma3

Made modifications to our FP+ for AK on August 10th.  Still doing FOLK but at 1:30 instead of 2:30.  Changed Dinosaur for the Animation Experience at Conservation Station at 2:55 pm


----------



## disneyholic family

Carma3 said:


> Made modifications to our FP+ for AK on August 10th.  Still doing FOLK but at 1:30 instead of 2:30.  Changed Dinosaur for the Animation Experience at Conservation Station at 2:55 pm



i modified ours as well to add in the new animation experience


----------



## Idaho Mouse

We weren't able to get into the DVC event. We did add the Plaza breakfast ADR on the 7th. Can't wait!


----------



## k8Davies

Idaho Mouse said:


> We weren't able to get into the DVC event. We did add the Plaza breakfast ADR on the 7th. Can't wait!




Just so I’m not confused are you saying you got your own ADR on the 7th. 

Or do you want me to see if I can add you to the group one I’ve set up.


----------



## Skip3key

Angie, Eva, Steve and Cathy have made ADRs for the Hoop Dee Doo at 8:30 - so we will be there!


----------



## Idaho Mouse

k8Davies said:


> Just so I’m not confused are you saying you got your own ADR on the 7th.
> 
> Or do you want me to see if I can add you to the group one I’ve set up.


I'm so sorry, I assumed we could make a reservation for the time and join in. We currently have a ADR for 10:00.


----------



## k8Davies

Idaho Mouse said:


> I'm so sorry, I assumed we could make a reservation for the time and join in. We currently have a ADR for 10:00.




That’s okay as I’ve had a look and I can’t extend my booking to 9 people. 

So if we make sure we’re there to check in at the same time, then we ask them ever so nicely, hopefully they can put us on tables next to each other. 

Also I don’t know if you’ve seen,  but most of us, after Brekkie, are going to head down to the Contemporary to pick up our credentials and you’re more that welcome to join us.


----------



## Esmeralda91

Hi everyone! Longtime listener and lurker here, finally joined the boards! I’m excited to meet you all in August! DH and I will be staying at POFQ 8/6-8/12. As soon as we can decide on a team name, we’ll be joining the Epcot scavenger hunt


----------



## Idaho Mouse

k8Davies said:


> That’s okay as I’ve had a look and I can’t extend my booking to 9 people.
> 
> So if we make sure we’re there to check in at the same time, then we ask them ever so nicely, hopefully they can put us on tables next to each other.
> 
> Also I don’t know if you’ve seen,  but most of us, after Brekkie, are going to head down to the Contemporary to pick up our credentials and you’re more that welcome to join us.


That will work for us.


----------



## Braddy007

I think the 10AM Credential pick-up on Wednesday will be popular.  I know we are checking out of Coronado that morning and checking into the Contemporary. My plan is to head over and  be checked-in before 10AM.  I don't care if my room is ready or not since I won't be heading to it right away.  Maybe a group adventure after credential pick-up somewhere?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Braddy007 said:


> I think the 10AM Credential pick-up on Wednesday will be popular.  I know we are checking out of Coronado that morning and checking into the Contemporary. My plan is to head over and  be checked-in before 10AM.  I don't care if my room is ready or not since I won't be heading to it right away.  Maybe a group adventure after credential pick-up somewhere?



as @k8Davies mentioned, some of use are planning on heading over after our breakfast in MK - so we expect to be there around noon or so I would say.  Thinking can meet up with others around that time, maybe grab a drink or lunch.  

My wife and I are then going to head back to MK for a few FPs we have and then head back to our room to prep for the *Un*Official Welcome party - but I am sure people can meet up and go off in groups doing different things (people are of course welcome to come back to MK with us)


----------



## Braddy007

TheMaxRebo said:


> as @k8Davies mentioned, some of use are planning on heading over after our breakfast in MK - so we expect to be there around noon or so I would say.  Thinking can meet up with others around that time, maybe grab a drink or lunch.
> 
> My wife and I are then going to head back to MK for a few FPs we have and then head back to our room to prep for the *Un*Official Welcome party - but I am sure people can meet up and go off in groups doing different things (people are of course welcome to come back to MK with us)



Great Minds think alike, I scheduled FPs for that afternoon at MK too!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

***** Quick note about Galaxy's Edge Previews *****​
Not to put a wrench in people's plannings - but it just came out form Disney that they will have Annual Passholder previews for the WDW Galaxy's Edge!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...NfwjpglPYdY7b1Hr3cCOtsL9HgnadVtimHXnTdX27pNZ0

Not dates are given, other than "before August 29th" but the one rumor out there (albeit form a questionable source) is they will start August 11th!

Just wanted to get this on everyone's radar if you are interested/eligible for this

***** Quick note about Galaxy's Edge Previews *****​


----------



## disneyholic family

TheMaxRebo said:


> ***** Quick note about Galaxy's Edge Previews *****​
> Not to put a wrench in people's plannings - but it just came out form Disney that they will have Annual Passholder previews for the WDW Galaxy's Edge!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...NfwjpglPYdY7b1Hr3cCOtsL9HgnadVtimHXnTdX27pNZ0
> 
> Not dates are given, other than "before August 29th" but the one rumor out there (albeit form a questionable source) is they will start August 11th!
> 
> Just wanted to get this on everyone's radar if you are interested/eligible for this
> 
> ***** Quick note about Galaxy's Edge Previews *****​



wow!!  that's really cool....but alas, we don't have APs...

.


----------



## disneyholic family

Esmeralda91 said:


> Hi everyone! Longtime listener and lurker here, finally joined the boards! I’m excited to meet you all in August! DH and I will be staying at POFQ 8/6-8/12. As soon as we can decide on a team name, we’ll be joining the Epcot scavenger hunt


 

welcome!!


----------



## wnwardii

Hmmm, if that date/rumor is true, do I miss the live podcast recording or go to SWGE?????  Granted I would still have Monday and maybe Tuesday morning.  hmmm


----------



## SG131

wnwardii said:


> Hmmm, if that date/rumor is true, do I miss the live podcast recording or go to SWGE?????  Granted I would still have Monday and maybe Tuesday morning.  hmmm


If I had to choose I think I would pick SWGE, I've been debating the same thing myself.  Now it we know SWGE will be ready for guests in the middle of August, I'm even more curious if Pete's event has something to do with GE.


----------



## wnwardii

SG131 said:


> I'm even more curious if Pete's event has something to do with GE


I didn't even think of that possible connection.  I am sure that would help raise LOTS of $$$ for GKTW.


----------



## disneysteve

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not to put a wrench in people's plannings - but it just came out form Disney that they will have Annual Passholder previews for the WDW Galaxy's Edge!



I saw that. The problem for us is only I will have an AP. DW and DD will not. I don't think they'll care but if they really do and we all want to go, I'd have to upgrade their passes.


----------



## Braddy007

wnwardii said:


> Hmmm, if that date/rumor is true, do I miss the live podcast recording or go to SWGE?????  Granted I would still have Monday and maybe Tuesday morning.  hmmm



If the option presents itself, I gotta go Galaxy Edge, but I am not holding my breath.


----------



## Tiggerette

Questions! 

1) *Anyone interested in YeeHaw Bob for Wednesday night 08/07 @ 8pm? *It's the one night I don't already have a plan, and I've never gone to the sing-along before. I understand you need to arrive 30min early to get a seat.

2)* Anyone dressing in theme for our Hoop-de-Doo Revue night?* I have a Pride Dorothy Gale (Wizard of Oz) outfit that I wore to Pride last year. It's kind-of Pioneer, considering Kansas Farm n'all! I could also rustle up a different outfit a la Little House on the Prairie, but I already had Pride Dorothy.

*3) Anyone want to wear matching bandanas for our Hoop-de-Doo Revue night?* This could be a nice group alternative to dressing in theme.... cause not everyone is a "oh Theme Party" goofball like me. I'd say let's choose a color.... like Royal Blue or other color.... and we just put it on somewhere; head, neck, arm, hat! Oh, the choices!! DISers Bandana Brigade!

*4)* So far, I'm planning to enjoy a *monorail crawl on Sunday night 08/11.* Starting at my balcony @ Poly with a Twilight Feast, okay that's too awkward to invite folks.... but afterwards to the Floridian, and then to Top of the World for fireworks, then to Trader Sams to ring in my friend's birthday at "midnight".... It's always midnight somewhere in the world, right! I thought I'd mention it here in case folks wanted to join us for some libations and lively social chat!


----------



## k8Davies

Tiggerette said:


> Questions!
> 
> 1) *Anyone interested in YeeHaw Bob for Wednesday night 08/07 @ 8pm? *It's the one night I don't already have a plan, and I've never gone to the sing-along before. I understand you need to arrive 30min early to get a seat.
> 
> 2)* Anyone dressing in theme for our Hoop-de-Doo Revue night?* I have a Pride Dorothy Gale (Wizard of Oz) outfit that I wore to Pride last year. It's kind-of Pioneer, considering Kansas Farm n'all! I could also rustle up a different outfit a la Little House on the Prairie, but I already had Pride Dorothy.
> 
> *3) Anyone want to wear matching bandanas for our Hoop-de-Doo Revue night?* This could be a nice group alternative to dressing in theme.... cause not everyone is a "oh Theme Party" goofball like me. I'd say let's choose a color.... like Royal Blue or other color.... and we just put it on somewhere; head, neck, arm, hat! Oh, the choices!! DISers Bandana Brigade!
> 
> *4)* So far, I'm planning to enjoy a *monorail crawl on Sunday night 08/11.* Starting at my balcony @ Poly with a Twilight Feast, okay that's too awkward to invite folks.... but afterwards to the Floridian, and then to Top of the World for fireworks, then to Trader Sams to ring in my friend's birthday at "midnight".... It's always midnight somewhere in the world, right! I thought I'd mention it here in case folks wanted to join us for some libations and lively social chat!




I was planning on wearing something checked for the Hoop Dee Do probably more on the side of bounding than full blown outfit.

Although I will look to amazon a Royal Blue bandana.

Also as I’m around the night of the 11th I could be tempted into a drink or two not sure if I’ll last the whole night as I have a long day the next day travelling back but it would be nice to say goodbye and toast the end of the trip with fireworks  





Braddy007 said:


> If the option presents itself, I gotta go Galaxy Edge, but I am not holding my breath.




I’m not an AP holder but I am excited if people get to go as it’ll be a nice surprise for you at the end of the trip.

 I’ll give it a bash when I’m back next April, so everyone please leave it nice till then. 

Although If they do start letting people in on the 11th, if someone could get me one of the diet cokes before lunchtime on the 12th I would be very grateful (as I love Diet Coke and those bottle are super cute)


----------



## disneyholic family

SG131 said:


> If I had to choose I think I would pick SWGE, I've been debating the same thing myself.  Now it we know SWGE will be ready for guests in the middle of August, I'm even more curious if Pete's event has something to do with GE.



wouldn't that be cool!  can't wait to hear what his event is..

.


----------



## disneyholic family

Tiggerette said:


> Questions!
> 
> 1) *Anyone interested in YeeHaw Bob for Wednesday night 08/07 @ 8pm? *It's the one night I don't already have a plan, and I've never gone to the sing-along before. I understand you need to arrive 30min early to get a seat.
> 
> 2)* Anyone dressing in theme for our Hoop-de-Doo Revue night?* I have a Pride Dorothy Gale (Wizard of Oz) outfit that I wore to Pride last year. It's kind-of Pioneer, considering Kansas Farm n'all! I could also rustle up a different outfit a la Little House on the Prairie, but I already had Pride Dorothy.
> 
> *3) Anyone want to wear matching bandanas for our Hoop-de-Doo Revue night?* This could be a nice group alternative to dressing in theme.... cause not everyone is a "oh Theme Party" goofball like me. I'd say let's choose a color.... like Royal Blue or other color.... and we just put it on somewhere; head, neck, arm, hat! Oh, the choices!! DISers Bandana Brigade!
> 
> *4)* So far, I'm planning to enjoy a *monorail crawl on Sunday night 08/11.* Starting at my balcony @ Poly with a Twilight Feast, okay that's too awkward to invite folks.... but afterwards to the Floridian, and then to Top of the World for fireworks, then to Trader Sams to ring in my friend's birthday at "midnight".... It's always midnight somewhere in the world, right! I thought I'd mention it here in case folks wanted to join us for some libations and lively social chat!



yeehaw bob sounds great!  assuming there's nothing official, then absolutely...
it falls in right after our unofficial pop century gathering, so that works well....
(we = MickeyMouseisKing and me).

and a farewell monorail crawl could work as well....sounds like a good way to say bye to everyone..

.


.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

****** Quick update on Official Events ******​
Just to give eveyrone a heads up, on today's DIS Unplugged John said he would be posting information about the official events later today - as soon as it gets posted I will add info here and update the spreadsheet, etc. 

It was also mentioned that you will have to register for each of them as there is limited space for each and that Patreon supporters would get early access to register

More to come!

****** /end Quick update on Official Events ******​


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tiggerette said:


> Questions!
> 
> 1) *Anyone interested in YeeHaw Bob for Wednesday night 08/07 @ 8pm? *It's the one night I don't already have a plan, and I've never gone to the sing-along before. I understand you need to arrive 30min early to get a seat.
> 
> 2)* Anyone dressing in theme for our Hoop-de-Doo Revue night?* I have a Pride Dorothy Gale (Wizard of Oz) outfit that I wore to Pride last year. It's kind-of Pioneer, considering Kansas Farm n'all! I could also rustle up a different outfit a la Little House on the Prairie, but I already had Pride Dorothy.
> 
> *3) Anyone want to wear matching bandanas for our Hoop-de-Doo Revue night?* This could be a nice group alternative to dressing in theme.... cause not everyone is a "oh Theme Party" goofball like me. I'd say let's choose a color.... like Royal Blue or other color.... and we just put it on somewhere; head, neck, arm, hat! Oh, the choices!! DISers Bandana Brigade!
> 
> *4)* So far, I'm planning to enjoy a *monorail crawl on Sunday night 08/11.* Starting at my balcony @ Poly with a Twilight Feast, okay that's too awkward to invite folks.... but afterwards to the Floridian, and then to Top of the World for fireworks, then to Trader Sams to ring in my friend's birthday at "midnight".... It's always midnight somewhere in the world, right! I thought I'd mention it here in case folks wanted to join us for some libations and lively social chat!




I am happy to schedule the YeeHaw Bob event to be fore Wed night.  I think that probably works as well as any and really just need to pick a date if people are still interested in doing that

as for Hoop Dee Doo - definitely would be fun to do something themed.  I know in the past lime green was the official/unofficial color of the DIS, so maybe something with that?


----------



## SG131

Tiggerette said:


> Questions!
> 
> 1) *Anyone interested in YeeHaw Bob for Wednesday night 08/07 @ 8pm? *It's the one night I don't already have a plan, and I've never gone to the sing-along before. I understand you need to arrive 30min early to get a seat.
> 
> 2)* Anyone dressing in theme for our Hoop-de-Doo Revue night?* I have a Pride Dorothy Gale (Wizard of Oz) outfit that I wore to Pride last year. It's kind-of Pioneer, considering Kansas Farm n'all! I could also rustle up a different outfit a la Little House on the Prairie, but I already had Pride Dorothy.
> 
> *3) Anyone want to wear matching bandanas for our Hoop-de-Doo Revue night?* This could be a nice group alternative to dressing in theme.... cause not everyone is a "oh Theme Party" goofball like me. I'd say let's choose a color.... like Royal Blue or other color.... and we just put it on somewhere; head, neck, arm, hat! Oh, the choices!! DISers Bandana Brigade!
> 
> *4)* So far, I'm planning to enjoy a *monorail crawl on Sunday night 08/11.* Starting at my balcony @ Poly with a Twilight Feast, okay that's too awkward to invite folks.... but afterwards to the Floridian, and then to Top of the World for fireworks, then to Trader Sams to ring in my friend's birthday at "midnight".... It's always midnight somewhere in the world, right! I thought I'd mention it here in case folks wanted to join us for some libations and lively social chat!


I was already planning on TOTWL on sunday so a monorail crawl sounds good to me.  I'm also all in favor of the blue bandannas as I am not nearly creative enough to come up with a whole outfit.  Any attempts have turned out pretty pathetic!


----------



## dkrauss

Kinda bummed to here Pete say he "may" not be at the live show on the 11th if the SWGE AP preview happens that day ☹.  I'm really looking forward to the live show.

Doug


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

TheMaxRebo said:


> It was also mentioned that you will have to register for each of them as there is limited space for each and that Patreon supporters would get early access to register


     I was a little startled by this, while I get having an exclusive Patreon event during that week to plus it up, it sounded like many meets would first go to Patreon.  They weren't very clear so there may be some confusion but if many or all go to Patreon first, it seems like those who aren't Patreon supporters could be out of luck, despite being already booked in good faith believing they have an opportunity as these "limited-capacity" meets.
    Pete ASSURED people those who chose to not support Patreon, they would not notice any difference, ie Patreon would just be "extra",  this feels like moving things behind the curtain.  Since this is a GKTW fundraising event and many non-Patreon will be donating and bidding, it feels like anyone who is registered should have equal footing for the meets and just do an extra for Patroen.  Just my opinion.


----------



## dkrauss

disneyland_is_magic said:


> I was a little startled by this, while I get having an exclusive Patreon event during that week to plus it up, it sounded like many meets would first go to Patreon.  They weren't very clear so there may be some confusion but if many or all go to Patreon first, it seems like those who aren't Patreon supporters could be out of luck, despite being already booked in good faith believing they have an opportunity as these "limited-capacity" meets.
> Pete ASSURED people those who chose to not support Patreon, they would not notice any difference, ie Patreon would just be "extra",  this feels like moving things behind the curtain.  Since this is a GKTW fundraising event and many non-Patreon will be donating and bidding, it feels like anyone who is registered should have equal footing for the meets and just do an extra for Patroen.  Just my opinion.


I agree..........my wife and I've been booked for this trip since Oct.  We've really been looking forward and this one "also" bummed me out.

Doug


----------



## Tiggerette

TheMaxRebo said:


> as for Hoop Dee Doo - definitely would be fun to do something themed.  I know in the past lime green was the official/unofficial color of the DIS, so maybe something with that?



Lime Green bandanas (or other idea) work for me, especially if that's the DIS official/unofficial color. I guess I was informed in by the overall blue color scheme of the forum and 20th anniversary thread. I think Lime Green would be a bold color choice that would more easily stand out and make it easier to find each other. I'm open to it if folks prefer.


----------



## k8Davies

TheMaxRebo said:


> It was also mentioned that you will have to register for each of them as there is limited space for each and that Patreon supporters would get early access to register




Yeah I was a bit bummed by this as well as I’ve been planning this trip since October and coming a long way.

I have tweeted Ryno to see if it’s just opened to existing member or if I sign up do I get access waiting on his reply.

 As I have been toying with the idea but not set on it. But if it means I can definitely get on the meet ups I stop toying and sign up.  I’ll let people know if I get a reply.


----------



## k8Davies

Tiggerette said:


> Lime Green bandanas (or other idea) work for me, especially if that's the DIS official/unofficial color. I guess I was informed in by the overall blue color scheme of the forum and 20th anniversary thread. I think Lime Green would be a bold color choice that would more easily stand out and make it easier to find each other. I'm open to it if folks prefer.




Oh lime green is even better as I’m a red head so green is defo my Colour.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

k8Davies said:


> I have tweeted Ryno to see if it’s just opened to existing member or if I sign up do I get access waiting on his reply.


  I guess people could join and drop and only be out a few dollars if they allow it, but the point is they asked you to register to get credentials to sign up and stated that as the only requirement.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneyland_is_magic said:


> I was a little startled by this, while I get having an exclusive Patreon event during that week to plus it up, it sounded like many meets would first go to Patreon.  They weren't very clear so there may be some confusion but if many or all go to Patreon first, it seems like those who aren't Patreon supporters could be out of luck, despite being already booked in good faith believing they have an opportunity as these "limited-capacity" meets.
> Pete ASSURED people those who chose to not support Patreon, they would not notice any difference, ie Patreon would just be "extra",  this feels like moving things behind the curtain.  Since this is a GKTW fundraising event and many non-Patreon will be donating and bidding, it feels like anyone who is registered should have equal footing for the meets and just do an extra for Patroen.  Just my opinion.



I am a little torn on this issue - though I recognize that it might be easier for me to say given I am a Patreon supporter

In the past I got shut out of all events as they fill so fast, so I do kinda like giving supporters early access to increase our odds - but also get where you are coming from that this is "new information" and not the exact deal you signed up for

Maybe they could do it where the allocate like 50% of the slots for early access and then the rest for the broader community?


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

It isn’t a disunplugged event though. It’s the anniversary of Dreams event, lol maybe the priority should be given to existing clients of Dreams who have supported that company?! That would make more sense to me.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneyland_is_magic said:


> It isn’t a disunplugged event though. It’s the anniversary of Dreams event, lol maybe the priority should be given to existing clients of Dreams who have supported that company?! That would make more sense to me.



good point!


----------



## Tiggerette

disneyland_is_magic said:


> It isn’t a disunplugged event though. It’s the anniversary of Dreams event, lol maybe the priority should be given to existing clients of Dreams who have supported that company?! That would make more sense to me.


Now I have visions of having a meet 'n greet event with your favorite Dreams travel agent! Bingo night with travel planning acronyms and slang! Scrabble using only travel planning lingo! Celebrating 20 years of Dreams Agents!


----------



## dkrauss

disneyland_is_magic said:


> It isn’t a disunplugged event though. It’s the anniversary of Dreams event, lol maybe the priority should be given to existing clients of Dreams who have supported that company?! That would make more sense to me.


To me the issue is the rules or priorities probably should have been laid out earlier, if not at the beginning.  While this isn't my first DIS event it is the first week long event.....so as @TheMaxRebo pointed out the scenario isn't completely new.  Not to say I would have joined Patreon if I had known in advance, but I might have not been as surprised with what I heard on the vlog this afternoon.  Hey it is what it is........I'm still excited to meet a bunch of DIS'ers.  

Doug


----------



## skittles67

TheMaxRebo said:


> as for Hoop Dee Doo - definitely would be fun to do something themed. I know in the past lime green was the official/unofficial color of the DIS, so maybe something with that?


I think that would be fun and green is my favorite color!


----------



## disneyholic family

dkrauss said:


> To me the issue is the rules or priorities probably should have been laid out earlier, if not at the beginning.  While this isn't my first DIS event it is the first week long event.....so as @TheMaxRebo pointed out the scenario isn't completely new.  Not to say I would have joined Patreon if I had known in advance, but I might have not been as surprised with what I heard on the vlog this afternoon.  Hey it is what it is........I'm still excited to meet a bunch of DIS'ers.
> 
> Doug



i hope we're able to sign up for some of the official events, but i'm just so excited to finally being able to participate in the party, podcast and all the unofficial meets, i'll be fine with whatever happens.....
this whole thing is just so amazing to me..
first that i made it through all my treatments and came out the other side..
and now i'm able to celebrate with my daughter is something that i haven't the words to express my emotions..
and to meet other disers in addition to all that is the icing on the cake for me!!!!!!!!!!!!

.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneyholic family said:


> i hope we're able to sign up for some of the official events, but i'm just so excited to finally being able to participate in the party, podcast and all the unofficial meets, i'll be fine with whatever happens.....
> this whole thing is just so amazing to me..
> first that i made it through all my treatments and came out the other side..
> and now i'm able to celebrate with my daughter is something that i haven't the words to express my emotions..
> and to meet other disers in addition to all that is the icing on the cake for me!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> .



Thank you for helping add some perspective ... Very happy for you and you are right - focus on the positives!


----------



## SG131

Time to update the spreadsheet!


----------



## rteetz

SG131 said:


> Time to update the spreadsheet!


Here are the official events only laid out.


----------



## dkrauss

So.....when we booked this trip I had 2 official events I really wanted to do and it looks like we'll get both:

*The first* was the "Live" show on August 11th. One of my favorite things about the DIS was the GKTW meetups that were held in different locations. My wife and I attended two such events in New Jersey. Those events were so cool because not only did we meet a bunch of DISer's we also got to meet members of the team. I miss those events .

T*he second *was a potential meetup at BaseLine Tap House with Ryno, Craig, and Cory...…...well based on the update this one is happening on August 7th from 7pm to 9pm with Ryno…….we'll miss Craig and Cory  (maybe there will be surprise guests....hint...hint).

Our current plans, prior to these announcements have us going back to the Magic Kingdom after our meetup at PoP Century...…….but plans can be adjusted.   So if after the Patreon folks get first crack  I'm hoping we can get in on this. If we don't...……..we'll go to MK for our 7DMT fastpass and Happily Ever After...……..can't lose either way .  The live event is at the Contemporary so that lines up with the fact we're doing MK that day.

So fingers are crossed for Ryno's event...….. 

Doug


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

Shaking my head, after our discussion earlier I checked and there was 672 Patreons now there are 690. That means at least 18 people (and their families) signed up likely just to ensure themselves early access to meets.
   This feels like it completely defeats rewarding the long term supporters. And means non-Patreon folks have almost no opportunity. 
  This is just silly games now.  I dislike the way this played out.


----------



## rteetz

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Shaking my head, after our discussion earlier I checked and there was 672 Patreons now there are 690. That means at least 18 people (and their families) signed up likely just to ensure themselves early access to meets.
> This feels like it completely defeats rewarding the long term supporters. And means non-Patreon folks have almost no opportunity.
> This is just silly games now.  I dislike the way this played out.


That's assuming all 690 are going to the event. I am not so there are 689 or less.


----------



## Tiggerette

Who Knows.... maybe if we're warm, welcoming and convivial they'll want to drop by some of our non-capped unofficial events!  Keepin' the good vibes, yo!


----------



## ChimneyJim

Looks like we’ll be trying to do the Dole Whip at Poly before our Villains event. May try for Ryno at DHS as well since it slots in with our plans to be there anyway.


----------



## k8Davies

Now I’m a bit afeared to post this as I don’t want to upset anyone, please don’t @ me, I’m happy for you to think it - but please don’t write it as I am a bit of a sensitive soul

So I tweeted Ryno about the Patreon membership and he said he thought that if I signed up before they events went live I could get early access and I was the 700 member.

In my defence for anyone who thinks I’m a, Jonnie come lately, if I’d had know about the Patreon thing in October I would have joined then.

Also I’m travelling Solo and only want to attend 2 of the other events so I promise I won’t take up much space.


----------



## disneyholic family

k8Davies said:


> Now I’m a bit afeared to post this as I don’t want to upset anyone, please don’t @ me, I’m happy for you to think it - but please don’t write it as I am a bit of a sensitive soul
> 
> So I tweeted Ryno about the Patreon membership and he said the thought that if I signed up before they events went live I could get early access and I was the 700 member.
> 
> In my defence for anyone who thinks I’m a, Jonnie come lately, if I’d had know about the Patreon thing in October I would have joined then.
> 
> Also I’m travelling Solo and only want to attend 2 of the other events so I promise I won’t take up much space.



to be honest, you're not alone...
i joined up, and when it was final, i saw that another person had to have joined at the same time (probably a few minutes before you took the plunge) as the total number of members had gone up by two......
like you, this is sort of a once in a lifetime event for us..
and like you, we're flying from very far away, so we've already invested a rather pretty penny....a few more isn't going to make a difference to the bottom line..

and truth is, i'm not sure if this will help, as there are a lot of members and only a few events..

whatever....it will be fine..
whatever we do, we do.....whatever we don't, we don't... (the mantra that's needed whenever WDW is involved..)
as i said before, just meeting other disers is fun and exciting....
so if it works out that way, i'll be ok with it....even after taking the plunge


----------



## k8Davies

disneyholic family said:


> whatever....it will be fine..
> whatever we do, we do.....whatever we don't, we don't... (the mantra that's needed whenever WDW is involved..)
> as i said before, just meeting other disers is fun and exciting....
> so if it works out that way, i'll be ok with it....even after taking the plunge




You’re right and I will also have another opportunity to meet a few of them when they’re over in London in October.

Also I am very excited about meeting all the Dissers, as I spend so much time on here chatting to you all know, I can’t wait for the IRL experience.


----------



## DanielleC

disneysteve said:


> Are we the only ones in this group who don't plan out every moment of our trip? No ADRs. Probably no FPs. Not a clue which parks we will be in which days.
> 
> I know that a lot of you enjoy the whole spreadsheet and planning thing but it's not for us. We are fortunate in that we get to go to Disney every year, sometimes more than once, so we are perfectly happy to wing it. If we don't get to see something on a trip, we know we can see it next time. There is very rarely a "must do" for us. There are things we hope to get to but if we don't, it certainly doesn't ruin our vacation.
> 
> We make it up as we go. We will usually go on the night before and book FPs for the next day once we know which park we are going to, which depends on what we've already done, the weather, how we're feeling, etc. But that's about the extent of our planning.



I'm just like you.  I go 4 to 8 times a year, some trips are just for a day.  I haven't done a FP in years and as for ADR's, I usually make them the same day, maybe a day before.  I was there at the Contemporary last Wednesday before I flew up to New Jersey for my Dad's funeral and then I stayed at Yacht Club from Sunday through yesterday.  I didn't even make the Yacht Club reservation until Sat when I heard the weather report for NJ was rain all week so I came back early.  I made an ADR for the Yacht Club Steak House on Sunday when I arrived.


----------



## DanielleC

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ok, got your info added to the first page!
> 
> 
> ***** Hoop Dee Doo Wait List *****​
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to check to see if I have everyone that had expressed interest in Hoop Dee Doo but currently doesn't have a spot within the ADRs made so far - and thus would be on "wait list"
> 
> So far I have:
> - @DanielleC
> - @Skip3key and DW
> 
> and then for currently in Tier 2 but would prefer moving to tier 1:
> - @SG131
> 
> 
> am I missing anyone?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ***** /end Hoop Dee Doo Wait List *****​



Yep, I'm on the wait list


----------



## DanielleC

Tiggerette said:


> _Shut Mother Blanche's Parlour Door!!_
> I just found out Gay Days isn't in June, it's in August this year! Right after the DIS meet!! Aug 13-19! Gah..... I'm going to miss it!  https://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-gay-days.htm
> 
> Well.... at least I know what I'm going to wear on Monday! (RedShirt and Rainbows, my friends!)



There are two (2) "Gay Days" weekends this year in Orlando.  The 1st weekend in June is the traditional weekend and the August weekend is the 3rd weekend.  Gay Days has traditionally been held in June because that was when the Stonewall Riots occurred in NYC and that event started the LGBTQ movement in the US.  I think, I may be incorrect, the August event is promoted by someone who trademarked or copyrighted the name Gay Days and it's part of the LGBTQ party circuit.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

***** SCHEDULE UPDATE WITH OFFICIAL EVENTS!!! *****​
This post is to let you know I have updated the first page post with the official events that have been announced so far.  I have also updated the spreadsheet attached there and pasted in an image of the spreadsheet below to give people an idea

For the most part, the Official Events do not conflict with too many of our *Un*Official events, but there are some.  Let me know if we should look to move any of the *Un*Official ones - for example, the Dole Whip event with Steve and Makayla overlaps with the planned Bar Crawl event - theoretically we could move the crawl earlier or later if a lot of people want to do both .... though obviously no way to set it up so everyone can do everything



Thumbnail to expand


Let me know of any questions

Thanks,
Phil

*****/END  SCHEDULE UPDATE WITH OFFICIAL EVENTS!!! *****​


----------



## Tiggerette

For Wed Aug 7: I'm still planning on doing YeeHaw Bob @ 8pm POR. At the moment, the only thing that would definitely pull me into the parks is Star Wars preview.

For Thus Aug 8: Meeting up at the Poly would be easier for me. Considering the DoleWhip party, we could meet up at Trader Sams @ 4pm for pre-party. It's all ages at that time, so no worries on bringing the kiddos. Of course, I don't want to sway folks that are keen on the SkyCrawl! I'm leaving by 6pm for DAK, regardless of where we end up socializing. So y'all do what's best!

For Sat. Aug. 10: Looks like there's no major competing event for Pandora Pre-Party, so let's say that "Get Your Glow" party is a go. I'll start working in earnest, and co-hosts are more than welcome! Just send me a PM!


----------



## dkrauss

TheMaxRebo said:


> ***** SCHEDULE UPDATE WITH OFFICIAL EVENTS!!! *****​
> This post is to let you know I have updated the first page post with the official events that have been announced so far.  I have also updated the spreadsheet attached there and pasted in an image of the spreadsheet below to give people an idea
> 
> For the most part, the Official Events do not conflict with too many of our *Un*Official events, but there are some.  Let me know if we should look to move any of the *Un*Official ones - for example, the Dole Whip event with Steve and Makayla overlaps with the planned Bar Crawl event - theoretically we could move the crawl earlier or later if a lot of people want to do both .... though obviously no way to set it up so everyone can do everything
> 
> View attachment 410163
> 
> Let me know of any questions
> 
> Thanks,
> Phil
> 
> *****/END  SCHEDULE UPDATE WITH OFFICIAL EVENTS!!! *****​


 I can't read the sheet......it doesn't expand.  

Doug


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tiggerette said:


> For Wed Aug 7: I'm still planning on doing YeeHaw Bob @ 8pm POR. At the moment, the only thing that would definitely pull me into the parks is Star Wars preview.
> 
> For Thus Aug 8: Meeting up at the Poly would be easier for me. Considering the DoleWhip party, we could meet up at Trader Sams @ 4pm for pre-party. It's all ages at that time, so no worries on bringing the kiddos. Of course, I don't want to sway folks that are keen on the SkyCrawl! I'm leaving by 6pm for DAK, regardless of where we end up socializing. So y'all do what's best!
> 
> For Sat. Aug. 10: Looks like there's no major competing event for Pandora Pre-Party, so let's say that "Get Your Glow" party is a go. I'll start working in earnest, and co-hosts are more than welcome! Just send me a PM!



That was one option I thought of - do the "bar crawl" as a monorail crawl and structure it so it fits around the Dole Whip event.  Maybe start at Contemporary, then go to Poly, and then after the Dole Whip event go to Grand Floridian or something


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dkrauss said:


> I can't read the sheet......it doesn't expand.
> 
> Doug



I tried to attach a higher resolution file as both full size and thumbnail so hopefully that works (attaching here too - let me know if this helps)

The actual excel file is also attached to the first page posts


----------



## SG131

Tiggerette said:


> For Thus Aug 8: Meeting up at the Poly would be easier for me. Considering the DoleWhip party, we could meet up at Trader Sams @ 4pm for pre-party. It's all ages at that time, so no worries on bringing the kiddos. Of course, I don't want to sway folks that are keen on the SkyCrawl! I'm leaving by 6pm for DAK, regardless of where we end up socializing. So y'all do what's best!


I love the idea of Trader Sams.  I've never been and would like to go.  I will probably do one of the events at the contemporary until 3 so I could just hop on the monorail and go over.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SG131 said:


> I love the idea of Trader Sams.  I've never been and would like to go.  I will probably do one of the events at the contemporary until 3 so I could just hop on the monorail and go over.



Good point - maybe we could start the crawl at the Outer Rim at the Contemporary for right after those events end (so like 3) and then head to Trader Sam's at 4 and then the Dole whip event at 5


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Just an FYI - John just posted on the Official thread a bit more about the official events and booking them:


"All events will have limited number of spaces and they will fill first-come, first-serve.

Patreon members will get first shot.

There is no plan to hold back space at any of these events for non-Patreon members. "


so if you are interested in any of the event and have ever considered becoming a Patreon supporter of the DIS, now would be a good time to sign-up!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

As a Patreon supporter, I'm only interested in Pete's event and that is depending upon how it is handled. So, make that 2 less spots.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

With everything else I am doing during this trip (the Unofficial things and meeting up with local friends), I don't see me making any of the Official events (other than the party and the podcast recording).

I am hoping to go over to Trader Sam's after Illuminations on Thursday since I have never been there, but I am not sure how I will be holding up after late travel the night before and a full day.  I think I am looking at another day to go to Trader Sam's, but I don't have my planner with me right now to look to see.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

1Grumpy9 said:


> With everything else I am doing during this trip (the Unofficial things and meeting up with local friends), I don't see me making any of the Official events (other than the party and the podcast recording).
> 
> I am hoping to go over to Trader Sam's after Illuminations on Thursday since I have never been there, but I am not sure how I will be holding up after late travel the night before and a full day.  I think I am looking at another day to go to Trader Sam's, but I don't have my planner with me right now to look to see.



I suspect we will make a few trips to Trader Sam's - thinking perhaps as part of the Bar crawl on Thursday and also might go there as a pre-party on Friday before Hoop Dee Doo ... so no matter when you get there I wouldn't be surprised if you see some DISers there


----------



## dkrauss

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just an FYI - John just posted on the Official thread a bit more about the official events and booking them:
> 
> 
> "All events will have limited number of spaces and they will fill first-come, first-serve.
> 
> Patreon members will get first shot.
> 
> There is no plan to hold back space at any of these events for non-Patreon members. "
> 
> 
> so if you are interested in any of the event and have ever considered becoming a Patreon supporter of the DIS, now would be a good time to sign-up!


Not the response I was hoping for ☹. Since I really just want the Baseline Tap House event........and the LIVE show *are we sure that isn't first come first serve - Patreon early*? I'll take my chances and try for it. We have enough events thru this group created that we should be covered. I do like the idea of a Trader Sam's get together so include me and my wife on that. .

Doug


----------



## sfbank

Just signed up as our trip corresponds. Will be there Aug 7-17 staying at the BWI with hubby (Iowa Hawkeye) and our daughter. Looking forward to the possibilities.


----------



## afan

dkrauss said:


> Not the response I was hoping for ☹. Since I really just want the Baseline Tap House event........and the LIVE show *are we sure that isn't first come first serve - Patreon early*? I'll take my chances and try for it. We have enough events thru this group created that we should be covered. I do like the idea of a Trader Sam's get together so include me and my wife on that. .
> 
> Doug



The podcast is at the convention center so I would imagine it's big enough to hold lots of people.


----------



## Tiggerette

afan said:


> The podcast is at the convention center so I would imagine it's big enough to hold lots of people.



Right, that's why I asked the question in the official thread about what registration actually gets us registered to do. My understanding is that no further sign-up or fee (or other step) is needed to get your credentials, view/bid on silent auction items and to attend the podcast.  All other activities require additional sign-up + donation/fee. If I've missed something, I welcome correction! I don't want to inadvertently give incorrect info!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tiggerette said:


> Right, that's why I asked the question in the official thread about what registration actually gets us registered to do. My understanding is that no further sign-up or fee (or other step) is needed to get your credentials, view/bid on silent auction items and to attend the podcast.  All other activities require additional sign-up + donation/fee. If I've missed something, I welcome correction! I don't want to inadvertently give incorrect info!



That is how I understand it as well - if you are registered for the event you should/will get in to the Podcast taping and no extra cost for that (on top of initial registration)

It is just the newly announced events that a) have an extra cost and b) have caps/space limitations


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> That is how I understand it as well - if you are registered for the event you should/will get in to the Podcast taping and no extra cost for that (on top of initial registration)
> 
> It is just the newly announced events that a) have an extra cost and b) have caps/space limitations


So some meets are in public places like the taphouse which I’m guessing may be one of the most popular. How do they cap that? I mean anyone that happens to go to HS that night could wander in there even if they weren’t able to register.  This is my first meet so just curious how it works.


----------



## disneyholic family

SG131 said:


> So some meets are in public places like the taphouse which I’m guessing may be one of the most popular. How do they cap that? I mean anyone that happens to go to HS that night could wander in there even if they weren’t able to register.  This is my first meet so just curious how it works.



disney does close places for private events, so perhaps that's how it will be done...
.


----------



## disneyholic family

TheMaxRebo said:


> ***** SCHEDULE UPDATE WITH OFFICIAL EVENTS!!! *****​
> This post is to let you know I have updated the first page post with the official events that have been announced so far.  I have also updated the spreadsheet attached there and pasted in an image of the spreadsheet below to give people an idea
> 
> For the most part, the Official Events do not conflict with too many of our *Un*Official events, but there are some.  Let me know if we should look to move any of the *Un*Official ones - for example, the Dole Whip event with Steve and Makayla overlaps with the planned Bar Crawl event - theoretically we could move the crawl earlier or later if a lot of people want to do both .... though obviously no way to set it up so everyone can do everything
> 
> View attachment 410175
> 
> Thumbnail to expand
> View attachment 410175
> 
> Let me know of any questions
> 
> Thanks,
> Phil
> 
> *****/END  SCHEDULE UPDATE WITH OFFICIAL EVENTS!!! *****​




this is amazing Phil!!
thanks for taking all the time to organize everything!!!

can you add to the schedule, Tiggerette's Yeehaw Bob event on wednesday august 7th at 8 PM?

it only conflicts with Ryno's event, which i assume not everyone will be able to sign up for.

.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SG131 said:


> So some meets are in public places like the taphouse which I’m guessing may be one of the most popular. How do they cap that? I mean anyone that happens to go to HS that night could wander in there even if they weren’t able to register.  This is my first meet so just curious how it works.



so, at least based on past events/my experience with them, some will be in closed spaces and easy to manage who can get it - but for ones like the Taphouse or the Dole Whip one at the Polynesian, there is obviously only so much they can do.   So there is a bit of an honor system - but they cannot stop you from arriving at Baseline Taphouse at the same time as the event - I assume Ryno would have a list or something like that so if not on the list and you try to hang out with everyone it might be awkward, but they can't really stop you from being in the general area


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneyholic family said:


> this is amazing Phil!!
> thanks for taking all the time to organize everything!!!
> 
> can you add to the schedule, Tiggerette's Yeehaw Bob event on wednesday august 7th at 8 PM?
> 
> it only conflicts with Ryno's event, which i assume not everyone will be able to sign up for.
> 
> .




Ok, I added the YeHaa Bob event to the first post and to the file ... I also added in the Viking Cruise Italy Reunion on Friday @ 2pm



*LET ME KNOW OF ANYTHING ELSE YOU WOULD LIKE ADDED!!!!  Thank you!!!*


----------



## Coach Holden

disneyholic family said:


> this is amazing Phil!!
> thanks for taking all the time to organize everything!!!
> 
> can you add to the schedule, Tiggerette's Yeehaw Bob event on wednesday august 7th at 8 PM?
> 
> it only conflicts with Ryno's event, which i assume not everyone will be able to sign up for.
> 
> .


Neither attachment is read-able when I zoom in on the iPad.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Coach Holden said:


> Neither attachment is read-able when I zoom in on the iPad.



including the excel file in the zip file on the first post?

I am attaching that here as well as the high-res image I have - if this doesn't work I am not sure what else to do (the image is 2MB on my computer but when I upload it, it gets compressed to only 64k)

The Facebook page has the direct excel file uploaded there, maybe that would work better?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

skittles67 said:


> I think that would be fun and green is my favorite color!



I found these - work out to like $1/each ... would they work?

https://www.wholesaleforeveryone.co...UmxXnOWz43njsyds6oes06Uq87vkcKfhoCePsQAvD_BwE


----------



## disneyholic family

Coach Holden said:


> Neither attachment is read-able when I zoom in on the iPad.



did you download the attachment that's in the first post of this thread?
at the bottom of the first post, the excel is attached.
just click on it and it opens as a regular excel file.
no, first it opens as a zip file.
inside the zip file, click on the excel file.

i'm editing this to point to Phils posts just above mine..
and as he stated, you can also find it in the facebook group...


----------



## Coach Holden

TheMaxRebo said:


> including the excel file in the zip file on the first post?
> 
> I am attaching that here as well as the high-res image I have - if this doesn't work I am not sure what else to do (the image is 2MB on my computer but when I upload it, it gets compressed to only 64k)
> 
> The Facebook page has the direct excel file uploaded there, maybe that would work better?


Zip File finally opened without pixelation. Thank you sir


----------



## skittles67

k8Davies said:


> Also I am very excited about meeting all the Dissers, as I spend so much time on here chatting to you all know, I can’t wait for the IRL experience.


Me too! I'm looking forward to meeting everyone


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> Good point - maybe we could start the crawl at the Outer Rim at the Contemporary for right after those events end (so like 3) and then head to Trader Sam's at 4 and then the Dole whip event at 5


Ok, I know I'm a bit late responding.   That sounds good to me and a good way to fit in the Dole Whip event.  I know very little about Trader Sam's.  Do you think we will be able to get in there at 4?  I never realized before reading about it on the disboards that it was such a unique experience.  As a solo traveler, I'm hoping it works out to get there at some point since I'm guessing it's a lot more fun with a group.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SG131 said:


> Ok, I know I'm a bit late responding.   That sounds good to me and a good way to fit in the Dole Whip event.  I know very little about Trader Sam's.  Do you think we will be able to get in there at 4?  I never realized before reading about it on the disboards that it was such a unique experience.  As a solo traveler, I'm hoping it works out to get there at some point since I'm guessing it's a lot more fun with a group.



So generally it is pretty crowded but earlier should be better than later - though will depend on how large our group is.

Trader Sam's is always fun but even better with a group for sure !


----------



## dkrauss

My wife and I are in (depending on the date) on any Trader Sam's event 

Doug


----------



## disneysteve

TheMaxRebo said:


> So generally it is pretty crowded but earlier should be better than later - though will depend on how large our group is.
> 
> Trader Sam's is always fun but even better with a group for sure !


I can honestly say that Trader Sam's is the only place at Disney where we consistently find ourselves talking to strangers and all having a good time together. We're not typically the type to strike up a conversation with others but it just seems like the thing to do there.


----------



## wiihoo888

TheMaxRebo said:


> including the excel file in the zip file on the first post?
> 
> I am attaching that here as well as the high-res image I have - if this doesn't work I am not sure what else to do (the image is 2MB on my computer but when I upload it, it gets compressed to only 64k)
> 
> The Facebook page has the direct excel file uploaded there, maybe that would work better?


Ahhhh!!!!! I can finally read it! This is amazing. Thanks for putting it together. Also, just a friendly reminder that me and my gaggle will be at Marceline too on 8/9


----------



## skittles67

skittles67 said:


> Update on our stay - We are going to come in on the 7th. Staying at SSR till the 9th then on to BWV. On the 13th we go back to SSR. Waitlisted the 7th and 8th at BWV so still hoping that comes through so we don't have to move till the 13th.


Waitlist came through!!! We will be at BWV from the 7th-13th then move to SSR from the 13th-17th.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

To beat a dead horse but I was thinking about the whole Patreon thing and it seems like they simply could have offered two prices, a member discount if you would for Patreon aka the PBS donation analogy. But of course, they can do whatever they want and that's fine.


----------



## Tiggerette

Hey y'all. Time to RSVP for the meet up at Victoria Falls on Sat Aug 10. Please RSVP in the Glow Thread by July 7 so I have time to order supplies.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/g...aug-10-planning-thread.3753168/#post-60724862


----------



## TheMaxRebo

***** A FEW UPDATES *****​
Hi All, hope everyone is well and getting excited - we are we are only just over 40 days away from the event!

Just wanted to let you all know of a few updates:
- We have an opening in the Hoop Dee Doo list as someone needed to back out.  It is for a Tier 2 seat, and @DanielleC, you were the next name on the waiting list, so wanted to double check that you would like the spot.
- Also, for those attending the Hoop Dee Doo event, I have orded lime green bandanas for each of us to have there so we can kinda do a group thing
- With the announced Official Events, what likely would work the best for the "Bar Crawl" event is to schedule it for that Thursday, and work around a number of the official events, and have it as a Monorail Bar Crawl.  We will start at the Contemporary after the Official Events there end at 3pm, and then move to Trader Sam's at the Poly at around 4pm.  Then people who want to do the Dole Whip event can go and do that and we can meet up later either still at the Poly or somewhere at the Grand Floridian.  
- In case you have not seen in, Corey Martin posted a thread about interest in an event he and Craig would host at Kimonos and be Sushi and Karaoke ... there would be a cost associated with it.  They do not have a specific time/date but so far what has been mentioned would be Thursday the 8th 
- For the pre-party events - if people know if they will do the Victoria Lounge or Nomad Lounge one, please let us know - specifically if you want to participate in the "Get your Glow" party, please let @Tiggerette know in the dedicated thread 

Please let me know of any questions!   I have started to work on the schedule of events badges that I will have for everyone - will get those into production once the schedule is more final!

Thanks,
Phil

***** /end A FEW UPDATES *****​


----------



## Ron from Michigan

TheMaxRebo said:


> ***** A FEW UPDATES *****​
> Hi All, hope everyone is well and getting excited - we are we are only just over 40 days away from the event!
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know of a few updates:
> - We have an opening in the Hoop Dee Doo list as someone needed to back out.  It is for a Tier 2 seat, and @DanielleC, you were the next name on the waiting list, so wanted to double check that you would like the spot.
> - Also, for those attending the Hoop Dee Doo event, I have orded lime green bandanas for each of us to have there so we can kinda do a group thing
> - With the announced Official Events, what likely would work the best for the "Bar Crawl" event is to schedule it for that Thursday, and work around a number of the official events, and have it as a Monorail Bar Crawl.  We will start at the Contemporary after the Official Events there end at 3pm, and then move to Trader Sam's at the Poly at around 4pm.  Then people who want to do the Dole Whip event can go and do that and we can meet up later either still at the Poly or somewhere at the Grand Floridian.
> - In case you have not seen in, Corey Martin posted a thread about interest in an event he and Craig would host at Kimonos and be Sushi and Karaoke ... there would be a cost associated with it.  They do not have a specific time/date but so far what has been mentioned would be Thursday the 8th
> - For the pre-party events - if people know if they will do the Victoria Lounge or Nomad Lounge one, please let us know - specifically if you want to participate in the "Get your Glow" party, please let @Tiggerette know in the dedicated thread
> 
> Please let me know of any questions!   I have started to work on the schedule of events badges that I will have for everyone - will get those into production once the schedule is more final!
> 
> Thanks,
> Phil
> 
> ***** /end A FEW UPDATES *****​


Tina and myself plus my cousin and wife wish to do the pre party at Victoria Falls.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Ron from Michigan said:


> Tina and myself plus my cousin and wife wish to do the pre party at Victoria Falls.



great, thanks!  Please post in @Tiggerette 's thread as well if you haven't already



I am going to start tracking who is interested in which part on the first page post as people know, just to get an idea - so if people know which one they are more likely to attend, please let me know.  Thanks!


----------



## Gehrig1B

Thanks for the update...

Becky (wife), Bailey (adult daughter) and I will attend the Nomad Lounge event.  We also have a Tiffins reservation at 8:00 pm. See everyone there!


----------



## DanielleC

TheMaxRebo said:


> ***** A FEW UPDATES *****​
> Hi All, hope everyone is well and getting excited - we are we are only just over 40 days away from the event!
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know of a few updates:
> - We have an opening in the Hoop Dee Doo list as someone needed to back out.  It is for a Tier 2 seat, and @DanielleC, you were the next name on the waiting list, so wanted to double check that you would like the spot.
> - Also, for those attending the Hoop Dee Doo event, I have orded lime green bandanas for each of us to have there so we can kinda do a group thing
> - With the announced Official Events, what likely would work the best for the "Bar Crawl" event is to schedule it for that Thursday, and work around a number of the official events, and have it as a Monorail Bar Crawl.  We will start at the Contemporary after the Official Events there end at 3pm, and then move to Trader Sam's at the Poly at around 4pm.  Then people who want to do the Dole Whip event can go and do that and we can meet up later either still at the Poly or somewhere at the Grand Floridian.
> - In case you have not seen in, Corey Martin posted a thread about interest in an event he and Craig would host at Kimonos and be Sushi and Karaoke ... there would be a cost associated with it.  They do not have a specific time/date but so far what has been mentioned would be Thursday the 8th
> - For the pre-party events - if people know if they will do the Victoria Lounge or Nomad Lounge one, please let us know - specifically if you want to participate in the "Get your Glow" party, please let @Tiggerette know in the dedicated thread
> 
> Please let me know of any questions!   I have started to work on the schedule of events badges that I will have for everyone - will get those into production once the schedule is more final!
> 
> Thanks,
> Phil
> 
> ***** /end A FEW UPDATES *****​



Yes, I do want Hoop Dee Doo


----------



## disneyholic family

TheMaxRebo said:


> ***** A FEW UPDATES *****​
> Hi All, hope everyone is well and getting excited - we are we are only just over 40 days away from the event!
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know of a few updates:
> - We have an opening in the Hoop Dee Doo list as someone needed to back out.  It is for a Tier 2 seat, and @DanielleC, you were the next name on the waiting list, so wanted to double check that you would like the spot.
> - Also, for those attending the Hoop Dee Doo event, I have orded lime green bandanas for each of us to have there so we can kinda do a group thing
> - With the announced Official Events, what likely would work the best for the "Bar Crawl" event is to schedule it for that Thursday, and work around a number of the official events, and have it as a Monorail Bar Crawl.  We will start at the Contemporary after the Official Events there end at 3pm, and then move to Trader Sam's at the Poly at around 4pm.  Then people who want to do the Dole Whip event can go and do that and we can meet up later either still at the Poly or somewhere at the Grand Floridian.
> - In case you have not seen in, Corey Martin posted a thread about interest in an event he and Craig would host at Kimonos and be Sushi and Karaoke ... there would be a cost associated with it.  They do not have a specific time/date but so far what has been mentioned would be Thursday the 8th
> - For the pre-party events - if people know if they will do the Victoria Lounge or Nomad Lounge one, please let us know - specifically if you want to participate in the "Get your Glow" party, please let @Tiggerette know in the dedicated thread
> 
> Please let me know of any questions!   I have started to work on the schedule of events badges that I will have for everyone - will get those into production once the schedule is more final!
> 
> Thanks,
> Phil
> 
> ***** /end A FEW UPDATES *****​




Chani and I will be at the pre-party Nomad Lounge meet..

and the bar crawl sounds perfect.... we'll probably be able to get to the CR and Trader Sam's....

thanks again for doing so much work on this!!!

and now that i know about your bandannas i'm jealous of you guys going to HDD...

.


----------



## afan

Is anyone staying at Pop planning to decorate their window?  Or is there a dis thing that can be printed?


----------



## Michele&Jessica

Please put me down for pre-party at Nomad Lounge. Michele only. Thanks.


----------



## wiihoo888

TheMaxRebo said:


> ***** A FEW UPDATES *****​
> Hi All, hope everyone is well and getting excited - we are we are only just over 40 days away from the event!
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know of a few updates:
> - We have an opening in the Hoop Dee Doo list as someone needed to back out.  It is for a Tier 2 seat, and @DanielleC, you were the next name on the waiting list, so wanted to double check that you would like the spot.
> - Also, for those attending the Hoop Dee Doo event, I have orded lime green bandanas for each of us to have there so we can kinda do a group thing
> - With the announced Official Events, what likely would work the best for the "Bar Crawl" event is to schedule it for that Thursday, and work around a number of the official events, and have it as a Monorail Bar Crawl.  We will start at the Contemporary after the Official Events there end at 3pm, and then move to Trader Sam's at the Poly at around 4pm.  Then people who want to do the Dole Whip event can go and do that and we can meet up later either still at the Poly or somewhere at the Grand Floridian.
> - In case you have not seen in, Corey Martin posted a thread about interest in an event he and Craig would host at Kimonos and be Sushi and Karaoke ... there would be a cost associated with it.  They do not have a specific time/date but so far what has been mentioned would be Thursday the 8th
> - For the pre-party events - if people know if they will do the Victoria Lounge or Nomad Lounge one, please let us know - specifically if you want to participate in the "Get your Glow" party, please let @Tiggerette know in the dedicated thread
> 
> Please let me know of any questions!   I have started to work on the schedule of events badges that I will have for everyone - will get those into production once the schedule is more final!
> 
> Thanks,
> Phil
> 
> ***** /end A FEW UPDATES *****​


Hi Phil,

Just realized I never got back to you with our pre-party plans. My husband and I are planning on attending the Nomad Lounge party. 

Thanks for keeping track of all of this.

Lori


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wiihoo888 said:


> Hi Phil,
> 
> Just realized I never got back to you with our pre-party plans. My husband and I are planning on attending the Nomad Lounge party.
> 
> Thanks for keeping track of all of this.
> 
> Lori



no worries - only just today started asking for which of the 2 parties people would go to... just to get an idea.  Thanks!


----------



## afan

Beaches and Cream pushed their refurb back so there's adrs for the partt weekend.  Made mine and had plenty of options.


----------



## Tiggerette

TheMaxRebo said:


> - Also, for those attending the Hoop Dee Doo event, I have orded lime green bandanas for each of us to have there so we can kinda do a group thing
> 
> - For the pre-party events - if people know if they will do the Victoria Lounge or Nomad Lounge one, please let us know - specifically if you want to participate in the "Get your Glow" party, please let @Tiggerette know in the dedicated thread
> 
> Please let me know of any questions!   I have started to work on the schedule of events badges that I will have for everyone - will get those into production once the schedule is more final!
> 
> Thanks,
> Phil
> ​



That's so kind thank you! I wasn't anticipating that you'd buy lime green bandanas for everyone.  Would you like cashmonies to defray the cost?

Thanks for mentioning the thread to post RSVP for the Victoria Falls pre-party meet! https://www.disboards.com/threads/glow-party-meetup-sat-aug-10-planning-thread.3753168/


----------



## dkrauss

John just told everyone, on the podcast, that 50% of the each event will be available to those of us not on Pateron!!!  Thanks to John and Pete.

Doug


----------



## disneyholic family

afan said:


> Beaches and Cream pushed their refurb back so there's adrs for the partt weekend.  Made mine and had plenty of options.



i just booked it!!!!  woo hoo!!!! 
.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dkrauss said:


> John just told everyone, on the podcast, that 50% of the each event will be available to those of us not on Pateron!!!  Thanks to John and Pete.
> 
> Doug



thanks for posting that here - I did notice that and (again, I realise it is easy for me to say as I am a Patreon supporter) but to me that sounds fair ... give Patreon supporters a bit of an advantage but at the same time we can't take up all the spots before everyone else gets a shot


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tiggerette said:


> That's so kind thank you! I wasn't anticipating that you'd buy lime green bandanas for everyone.  Would you like cashmonies to defray the cost?
> 
> Thanks for mentioning the thread to post RSVP for the Victoria Falls pre-party meet! https://www.disboards.com/threads/glow-party-meetup-sat-aug-10-planning-thread.3753168/



no worries, they were only like $1 each.  Figured it was easy to just get a bunch and then we have them


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

My Dad and I are planning to be at Nomad Lounge for the pre-party event.


----------



## czechplz

Please put me+3 down for the Victoria Falls meet up!


----------



## Tiggerette

czechplz said:


> Please put me+3 down for the Victoria Falls meet up!


Hi Czechplz,  are all 3 of you interested in doing glow crafts as well, or just coming to socialize only?


----------



## PolkaDotPanda

TheMaxRebo said:


> ***** A FEW UPDATES *****​
> Hi All, hope everyone is well and getting excited - we are we are only just over 40 days away from the event!
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know of a few updates:
> - We have an opening in the Hoop Dee Doo list as someone needed to back out.  It is for a Tier 2 seat, and @DanielleC, you were the next name on the waiting list, so wanted to double check that you would like the spot.
> - Also, for those attending the Hoop Dee Doo event, I have orded lime green bandanas for each of us to have there so we can kinda do a group thing
> - With the announced Official Events, what likely would work the best for the "Bar Crawl" event is to schedule it for that Thursday, and work around a number of the official events, and have it as a Monorail Bar Crawl.  We will start at the Contemporary after the Official Events there end at 3pm, and then move to Trader Sam's at the Poly at around 4pm.  Then people who want to do the Dole Whip event can go and do that and we can meet up later either still at the Poly or somewhere at the Grand Floridian.
> - In case you have not seen in, Corey Martin posted a thread about interest in an event he and Craig would host at Kimonos and be Sushi and Karaoke ... there would be a cost associated with it.  They do not have a specific time/date but so far what has been mentioned would be Thursday the 8th
> - For the pre-party events - if people know if they will do the Victoria Lounge or Nomad Lounge one, please let us know - specifically if you want to participate in the "Get your Glow" party, please let @Tiggerette know in the dedicated thread
> 
> Please let me know of any questions!   I have started to work on the schedule of events badges that I will have for everyone - will get those into production once the schedule is more final!
> 
> Thanks,
> Phil
> 
> ***** /end A FEW UPDATES *****​


 
DH and I will go to the Nomad lounge meet up. 

I love the bandana idea! Thanks for ordering those and organizing everything! We can’t wait!


----------



## Ron from Michigan

I booked the Frozen dessert party for us on 8/7. Anyone done this before? Want to see and say goodbye to Illuminations one more time. It's hard to fit everything in. With DVC party Thursday night and Pandora Saturday  have to keep planning.


----------



## dkrauss

My wife and I are planning to be at the Nomad Lounge for the pre-Party.

Doug


----------



## skittles67

TheMaxRebo said:


> ***** A FEW UPDATES *****​
> Hi All, hope everyone is well and getting excited - we are we are only just over 40 days away from the event!
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know of a few updates:
> - We have an opening in the Hoop Dee Doo list as someone needed to back out.  It is for a Tier 2 seat, and @DanielleC, you were the next name on the waiting list, so wanted to double check that you would like the spot.
> - Also, for those attending the Hoop Dee Doo event, I have orded lime green bandanas for each of us to have there so we can kinda do a group thing
> - With the announced Official Events, what likely would work the best for the "Bar Crawl" event is to schedule it for that Thursday, and work around a number of the official events, and have it as a Monorail Bar Crawl.  We will start at the Contemporary after the Official Events there end at 3pm, and then move to Trader Sam's at the Poly at around 4pm.  Then people who want to do the Dole Whip event can go and do that and we can meet up later either still at the Poly or somewhere at the Grand Floridian.
> - In case you have not seen in, Corey Martin posted a thread about interest in an event he and Craig would host at Kimonos and be Sushi and Karaoke ... there would be a cost associated with it.  They do not have a specific time/date but so far what has been mentioned would be Thursday the 8th
> - For the pre-party events - if people know if they will do the Victoria Lounge or Nomad Lounge one, please let us know - specifically if you want to participate in the "Get your Glow" party, please let @Tiggerette know in the dedicated thread
> 
> Please let me know of any questions!   I have started to work on the schedule of events badges that I will have for everyone - will get those into production once the schedule is more final!
> 
> Thanks,
> Phil
> 
> ***** /end A FEW UPDATES *****​


Thanks for the update!
Add us to the preparty at the Nomad Lounge. 
Thanks so much for all you've done to organize!


----------



## jennie622

Toss me in the mix for Nomad Lounge and the Bar Crawl!  Seems like everything is on Thursday the 8th!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jennie622 said:


> Toss me in the mix for Nomad Lounge and the Bar Crawl!  Seems like everything is on Thursday the 8th!!!



We did try to space things out a bit - the welcome party is Wednesday and then a large group is doing Hoop Dee Doo Friday.  For the Official Events, Ryno's event is Wed and a lot of people seem interested in that, but anumber of the other Official events are on Thursday, trying to work the bar crawl around those

Also have the DVC and Villains nights on Thursday, so yeah, there is quite a bit then.  .... Just not sure what other times would work for the bar crawl - but we could try to have even more than one, especially if the Skyliner is up we could look to have another one on there on another night


----------



## jennie622

TheMaxRebo said:


> We did try to space things out a bit - the welcome party is Wednesday and then a large group is doing Hoop Dee Doo Friday.  For the Official Events, Ryno's event is Wed and a lot of people seem interested in that, but anumber of the other Official events are on Thursday, trying to work the bar crawl around those
> 
> Also have the DVC and Villains nights on Thursday, so yeah, there is quite a bit then.  .... Just not sure what other times would work for the bar crawl - but we could try to have even more than one, especially if the Skyliner is up we could look to have another one on there on another night



Between GG breakfast, a Frozen FP, bar crawl & DVC MM, I’m gonna need to fit a nap in there somewhere!  Hahahahaha


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Update on the Scavenger Hunt:

As of last night, all of the questions and tasks for World Showcase are complete! Future World questions will be created shortly.

So far, we only have 10 teams registered for the Scavenger Hunt. If you would like to participate, please RSVP with your teams information on this page:

https://www.facebook.com/events/340846513286404/

If any information has changed from the teams that have already registered (number of people participating, etc), please let us know.

We hope to see many of you testing your EPCOT knowledge, as well as, experiencing different tasks around Future World and World Showcase during the DIS 20 Years of Dreams Event!*


----------



## disneyholic family

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *Update on the Scavenger Hunt:
> 
> As of last night, all of the questions and tasks for World Showcase are complete! Future World questions will be created shortly.
> 
> So far, we only have 6 teams registered for the Scavenger Hunt. If you would like to participate, please RSVP with your teams information on this page:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/340846513286404/
> 
> If any information has changed from the teams that have already registered (number of people participating, etc), please let us know.
> 
> We hope to see many of you testing your EPCOT knowledge, as well as, experiencing different tasks around Future World and World Showcase during the DIS 20 Years of Dreams Event!*



looking forward to the scavenger hunt!   perhaps you could also post this in the official thread? 
do you think there's anyone in the official thread, who hasn't checked out this thread?  probably not possible right?

.


----------



## disneysteve

Just popping in. As I've said before, we are non-planners so I haven't really sat down to look at everything in this thread. We will probably sign up for the scavenger hunt. We want to do the pre-party thing at Nomad. I don't even know what else is happening. We're just finishing up our trip to Dallas. We get home tomorrow so once we're back and settled, it will be time to start thinking about Disney.


----------



## DanielleC

TheMaxRebo said:


> We did try to space things out a bit - the welcome party is Wednesday and then a large group is doing Hoop Dee Doo Friday.  For the Official Events, Ryno's event is Wed and a lot of people seem interested in that, but anumber of the other Official events are on Thursday, trying to work the bar crawl around those
> 
> Also have the DVC and Villains nights on Thursday, so yeah, there is quite a bit then.  .... Just not sure what other times would work for the bar crawl - but we could try to have even more than one, especially if the Skyliner is up we could look to have another one on there on another night



The idea is you can't do it all so you come back next time!!!


----------



## dkrauss

DanielleC said:


> The idea is you can't do it all so you come back next time!!!


That's my favorite part...…...we always have something new on each trip!

Doug


----------



## Idaho Mouse

Please put my wife and myself down for both the pub crawl and the Nomad Lounge pre-party.


----------



## DanielleC

TheMaxRebo said:


> *Meet Up Ideas:*
> 
> *Welcome event - for adults, teens, and kids (At POP Century):*
> On Wednesday, August 7th, we will hold a welcome event so that people can introduce themselves and put some faces to names.  This is a great opportunity to meet some people early on so you can see some friendly faces later in the week and at the party on Saturday.  This will also be a chance for teens and kids to meet one other folk of the similar ages and hopefully make some new friends!  I will lead the organization of this!
> 
> Note: several people have mentioned interest in a 2nd welcome event to be held at the Contemporary where the registration is.  If you are, let me know (and what day/time you are thinking of) and we can try to organize something
> 
> Interested:
> - @rchristiansen's daughter Stephanie (16)
> - @sbenemerito (Shanda)'s and sons AJ (16) and Dylan(13)
> - @TheMaxRebo and his wife
> - @dkrauss and his wife
> - @ewrtomco, @Carma3 and their mom
> - @afan
> - @sbenemerito
> - @disneyholic family and Daughter (@Mickeymouseisking)
> - @dina444444
> - @skittles67
> - @wnwardii
> - @Ravens girl
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> - @PolkaDotPanda and husband
> - @Dennis McEwen
> - @disneysteve and wife and daughter
> - @bartleyosu and husband
> - @NWasikWare and sister Kate
> - @travelinjenn and Husband and Daughter (17)
> - @gberg
> - @Idaho Mouse and wife and kids
> - @MK2010  and husband, DD (17) and her BF (14)
> - @Brian_WDW74
> - @Michele&Jessica
> 
> 
> *Monoral Bar Crawl:*
> Who doesn't love a good bar crawl?  Join fellow DISers as we leverage the monorail to try drinks at the various monoral resorts.  Note, the time and date were schedule to fit in and around a number of the official events that are taking place that day at the various monorail resorts
> 
> *Date/time:* Thursday, August 8th @ 3:00pm - 8pm
> 
> 3:00pm: starting at the Outer Rim Bar at the Contemporary
> 4:00pm: Trader Sam's Tiki Bar
> after that .... TBD
> 
> NOTE:  If the Skyliner is open we can pivot to that or just something on the Skyliner-line at another date/time
> 
> _Interested_:
> - @TheMaxRebo and wife
> - @Cousin Orville
> - @disneyholic family (Beth - if she can conquer her fears) and daughter @Mickeymouseisking (Chani)
> - @MaryKatesMom and her husband
> - @k8Davies
> - @dina444444
> - @wnwardii
> - @SG131
> - @3cmom and husband and son (10)
> - @gberg
> - @WorldExplorer
> - @javaman
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @AMusicLifeForMe and Dad
> - @skittles67 and her Husband
> - @bartleyosu
> - @thiabelle and her daughter
> - @rchristiansen and husband
> - @Sylver
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> - @pSTANchio and wife
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> - @Dennis McEwen
> - @Braddy007 and wife
> - @Bedsypoppins and husband
> - @disneysteve and wife and daughter
> - @PamNC
> - @NWasikWare and sister
> - @met19
> - @travelinjenn and Husband and Daughter (17)
> - @DanielleC
> - @Idaho Mouse and wife and kids
> - @jennie622
> - @Skip3key and DW
> - @Brian_WDW74
> - @jennie622 (at Nomad)
> - @Idaho Mouse and wife
> 
> 
> *Pre-Party Meet-Up:*
> Two options:
> 
> - A "Get Your Glow" pre-party at Victoria Falls at Animal Kingdom Lodge hosted by @Tiggerette
> - Nomad Lounge in Animal Kingdom
> 
> _Interested in Victoria Falls:_
> - @Tiggerette
> - @Ron from Michigan and wife, and cousing and wife
> - @czechplz + 3
> 
> 
> _Interested in Nomad Lounge:_
> - @TheMaxRebo and wife
> - @AMusicLifeForMe and his dad
> - @Gehrig1B and wife and daughter
> - @disneyholic family (Beth) and daughter @Mickeymouseisking (Chani)
> - @Michele&Jessica (Michele only)
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> - @PolkaDotPanda and husband
> - @dkrauss and wife
> - @skittles67 and her Husband
> - @jennie622
> - @Idaho Mouse and wife
> 
> 
> _Interested, but location TBD:_
> - @Cousin Orville
> - @Nanb and sister
> - @MaryKatesMom and her husband
> - @k8Davies
> - @bartleyosu
> - @dina444444
> - @Ladyfish77 and husband and son (23)
> - @wnwardii
> - @SG131
> - @gberg
> - @isabellea
> - @WorldExplorer
> - @Malia78
> - @115belladonna
> - @Carma3 with sister (@ewrtomco) and mother
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @Aerin75 and Roomie
> - @JLoinDisney and her Husband
> - @rchristiansen and husband and daughter
> - @Sylver
> - @Maytulip32 and her husband
> - @wnwardii
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> - @Tiggerette
> - @Dennis McEwen
> - @Braddy007 and wife
> - @PamNC
> - @disneysteve and wife and daughter
> - @gberg
> - @NWasikWare and sister
> - @TXMemaw and husband
> - @met19
> - @wariokartel and wife
> - @troy63 and son
> - @Lisann
> - @Sylver
> - @Brian_WDW74
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pre-Party dinner at Rianforest Cafe*
> Join fellow DISers for some sustenance before we party the night away.  A 9:15pm ADR has been arranged by @Kathleen Glasgow at the Animal Kingdom Rain Forest Cafe
> 
> Interested:
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> - @k8Davies
> 
> 
> *Trivia Contest*
> Potentially at the Beach Club where it was held in the past on Mon, Wed, and Fridays
> 
> Interested:
> - @Ravens girl
> - @disneyholic family and daughter @Mickeymouseisking
> - @afan
> - @dina444444
> - @wnwardii
> - @NeuroCindy
> - @Carma3 with sister (@ewrtomco) and mother
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @Aerin75 and Roomie
> - @bartleyosu
> - @rchristiansen and husband and daughter
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> - @afan
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> - @disneysteve and wife and daughter
> - @PamNC
> - @NWasikWare and sister Kate
> - @travelinjenn and Husband and Daughter (17)
> - @DanielleC
> 
> 
> *Yehaa Bob:*
> Catch Yehaa Bob Jackson as he rocks the Roost with his wacky piano playing and singing.  His performances are typically _Wednesday_ through _Saturday_ at 8:30 p.m. and 10:30 p.m.
> 
> Interested:
> - @disneyholic family and daughter @Mickeymouseisking
> - @TheMaxRebo and his wife
> - @k8Davies
> - @Nanb and Melody
> - @PrncessA and family
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @Ravens girl
> - @Sylver
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> - @afan
> - @ewrtomco, @Carma3 and their mom
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> - @Tiggerette
> - @PamNC
> 
> 
> *Universal Day:*
> Coordinated trip over to the dark side to enjoy Harry Potter Land with other fans - plan is to hold this on Tuesday, August 7th and meet at 3pm outside of the Three Broomsticks, right beside the Sirius Black poster.  Reach out to @czechplz
> 
> Interested:
> - @czechplz and 3 other adults
> - @bartleyosu
> - @NeuroCindy
> - @travelinjenn and husband (though don't arrive utnil the 7th)
> - @Malia78
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @thiabelle and her daughter
> 
> 
> *Miniature Golf Tournament:*
> 
> NOTE: THIS EVENT HAS BEEN CANCELLED!!!
> 
> Come compete with other DISers in a game of skill, luck, and fun - hosted by @AMusicLifeForMe
> 
> Location: Fantasia Gardens and Fairways Miniature Golf
> Date/time: Friday, August 9th @ 5:30pm
> 
> Interested:
> - @AMusicLifeForMe
> - @rchristiansen and husband and daughter
> - @SG131
> - @3cmom and husband and son (10)
> - @disneyholic family and her daughter @Mickeymouseisking
> - @dina444444
> - @k8Davies
> - @Malia78
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @afan
> - @wnwardii
> - @Braddy007 and wife
> - @troy63 and son
> - @DanielleC
> 
> 
> *A Disney Tour:*
> Keeping track of who has booked what tours .... please book on your own to whatever tour you want and I will keep this post update:
> 
> _Walt Disney: Marceline to Magic Kingdom:_
> - Thursday, August 8th @8:00am @Gehrig1B and wife
> - Friday, August 9th @8:00am: @TheMaxRebo and wife; @DanielleC
> 
> 
> 
> _Up Close with Rhinos (not Ryno):_
> - Sunday, August 4th @11:00am: @ChimneyJim
> -Wednesday , August 14th @11:00am: @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking
> 
> 
> _Backstage Magic:_
> - Tuesday, August 13th @ 9:00am: @disneyholic family, @Mickeymouseisking
> 
> 
> Interested:
> - @rchristiansen and husband and daughter
> - @wnwardii
> - @Nanb and Melody
> - @sbenemerito husband and sons (16 and 13)
> - @WorldExplorer
> - @115belladonna
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @pSTANchio and his wife
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> - @poohj80
> - @Gehrig1B and wife (though have already done Keys to the Kingdom, so ideally something else)
> - @bartleyosu and husband
> - @NWasikWare and sister
> - @DanielleC
> 
> 
> *Hoop Dee Doo Review:*
> A hilarious, high-spirited hootenanny the whole family will enjoy, accompanied by a finger-lickin’ countrified feast.
> 
> Currently booked ADRs:
> * 2 booked by @PrncessA (2 ADRs, Category 1 25 spots and Category 2 10 spots)
> Date and Time: Friday, August 9th, @ 8:30pm show
> 
> _Confirmed Attendees:
> Category 1:_
> 1. @PrncessA
> 2. PrncessA's guest 1
> 3. PrncessA's guest 2
> 4. PrncessA's guest 3
> 5. PrncessA's guest 4
> 6. PrncessA's guest 5
> 7. TheMaxRebo's Friend Erin
> 8. TheMaxRebo's Friend Erin's Mom
> 9. @dina444444
> 10. @wnwardii
> 11. @skittles67
> 12. skittles67's friend
> 13. @k8Davies
> 14. @Tiggerette
> 15. @Ravens girl
> 16. TheMaxRebo's Friend Jaso
> 17. TheMaxRebo's Friend Liz
> 18. @TheMaxRebo
> 19. TheMaxRebo's wife
> 20. @PolkaDotPanda
> 21. PolkaDotPanda's husband
> 22. @wiihoo888
> 23. wiihoo888's husband
> 24. @AMusicLifeForMe
> 25. AMusicLifeForMe's Dad
> 
> _ Category 2:_
> 1. @gberg
> 2. @Kathleen Glasgow
> 3. @SG131
> 4. @1Grumpy9
> 5. @WorldExplorer
> 6. @Maytulip32
> 7. Maytylip32's husband
> 8. @poohj80
> 9. poohj80's guest
> 10. @DanielleC
> 
> * One booked by @Lisann
> Date and Time: Friday, August 9th, @ 8:30pm show
> 
> 
> * One booked by @CynthiaC925
> Date and Time: Friday, August 9th, @ 8:30pm show
> 
> _Confirmed Attendees:_
> 1. @CynthiaC925 - now cancelled
> 2.
> 
> (2nd spot may be for @JLoinDisney - can you confirm?)
> 
> 
> 
> WAITLIST: Interested but needs a slot:
> - @Brian_WDW74
> 
> Currently in Tier 2 but prefers Tier 1:
> - @SG131
> 
> 
> Showed interest in the past, but didn't confirm - please indicate if still interested to be on wait list or try to find additional ADR:
> - @115belladonna
> - @Aerin75 and Roomie
> - @Ron from Michigan and wife
> - @Sylver
> - @Diapercat04
> 
> 
> 
> *Illuminations Viewing:*
> This fan favorite nighttime show at EPCOT will be going away, so join fellow DISers to say goodbye.  Could include the formal EPCOT Dessert Party or a less formal get together
> 
> Interested:
> - @Ron from Michigan
> - @dina444444
> - @TheMaxRebo and wife
> - @Aerin75 and Roomie
> - @rchristiansen and husband and daughter
> - @gberg
> - @Carma3 and @ewrtomco and their mom
> - @Sylver
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> - @1Grumpy9
> - @Maytulip32 and her husband
> - @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking
> - @wnwardii
> - @bartleyosu and husband
> - @PamNC
> - @troy63 and son
> - @travelinjenn and Husband and Daughter (17)
> - @DanielleC
> - @Lisann
> 
> 
> *Disney Springs: part a) Lunch .... part b) viewing of The Lion King at AMC Theaters:*
> Meet up in Disney Springs and join other DISers for lunch (likely either Homecomin' or Raglan Road).  Additionally, a group will then go to the AMC Theater at Disney Springs to see the new "live action" Lion King movie
> 
> Date to be determined but might work nice on Saturday the 10th for mid-day activity before the party that night) - and the idea is for people to participate in either or both, but coordinate timing so people can attend both if interested
> 
> Interested in Lunch:
> - @Ron from Michigan
> - @Carma3 and @ewrtomco and their mom
> - @Ravens girl (if at Raglan Road)
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> - @1Grumpy9
> - @hertamaniac
> - @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> - @travelinjenn and Husband and Daughter (17)
> - @DanielleC
> - @Brian_WDW74
> 
> Interested in the Movie:
> - @wiihoo888
> - @AMusicLifeForMe
> - @hertamaniac
> - @ewrtomco, @Carma3, and their mom
> 
> 
> *Garden Grill Solo Travelers Breakfast*
> Traveling solo and interested in doing a Character Meet but concerned about doing one by yourself?  Then this is the event for you!  Contact @afan if interested ... currently targeting a pre-park opening meal on Thursday, Friday, or Saturday, with Thursday the leading contender
> 
> _Current Booked ADR:_
> Date and Time: Thursday, August 8th, @ 9am
> Confirmed Attendees:
> - @afan
> - @SG131
> - @k8Davies
> - @115belladonna
> - @PamNC
> - @Malia78
> - @Ravens girl
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> 
> _Also indicated interest (would need a cancellation or 2nd ADR to be made):_
> - @Sylver
> - @Diapercat04
> - @DanielleC
> - @Brian_WDW74
> 
> 
> *World of Animation Night Time Show Viewing*
> A new nighttime show will premier in 2019 at DHS - The World of Animation.  Join fellow DISers as we view this new show in a group!
> 
> Interested:
> - @TheMaxRebo and his wife
> - @wiihoo888
> - @Carma3, @ewrtomco and their mother
> - @Maytulip32 and her husband
> - @gberg
> - @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking
> - @bartleyosu and husband
> - @NWasikWare and sister Kate
> 
> 
> *Group Photo with Mickey and Minnie in their 90th Birthday Outfits*
> To celebrate Mickey's (and Minnie's 90th birthday) Mickey and Minnie will greet guests together inside Town Square Theater, wearing all-new, colorful outfits for their special celebration .... let's get a group together for a group photo!
> 
> Interested:
> - @TheMaxRebo and his wife
> - @disneyholic family
> - @AMusicLifeForMe
> - @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking
> - @115belladonna
> - @NWasikWare and sister Kate
> 
> 
> *Give Kids the World Volunteering*
> An opportunity to volunteer for a great organization and one very much in the hearts of all those at the DIS.  Currently @dkrauss is set up for doing this on August 5th - connect with him if interested in joining that day.  Note that you do have to fill out an application and be screened before you can volunteer there
> 
> Interested:
> - @dkrauss
> - @SG131
> - @hertamaniac
> - @disneysteve
> - @rchristiansen
> - @poohj80
> - @NWasikWare and sister
> 
> 
> *2019 Moonlight Magic at Animal Kingdom on Thursday, August 8th (DVC Event)*
> Enjoy an evening of thrills, entertainment and more as the park becomes your playground.  Event highlights include:  Access to select attractions throughout the park, with shorter-than-usual wait times; Meet-and-greets with Disney Characters;A DJ dance party; Complimentary refreshments
> 
> This event is complimentary for Disney Vacation Club Members and special guests.  A Member can register themselves and up to 3 additional guests per Membership (for total of 4)
> 
> Interested:
> - @Carma3
> - @Ron from Michigan
> - @Maytulip32 and her husband
> - @gberg
> - @czechplz and 3 other adults
> - @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> - @poohj80
> - @Maytulip32
> - @bartleyosu and husband
> - @jennie622
> - @NWasikWare and sister Kate
> - @troy63 and son
> - @Idaho Mouse and wife and kids
> - @Skip3key and DW
> 
> 
> *Breakfast in Magic Kingdom*
> Join fellow DISers to grab a bite to eat in the Magic Kingdom - back to being planned for the Plaza!  After, if you wish, head to the Contemporary to register for the Official event.  @k8Davies is leading this adventure - and is planned to be the morning of Wednesday, August 7th!
> 
> _Current Booked ADR:_
> Date and Time: Wednesday, August 7th, @ 10:05am @ the Plaza
> Confirmed Attendees:
> 
> - @k8Davies
> - @TheMaxRebo
> - TheMaxRebo's Wife
> - @DanielleC
> - @SG131
> - @Malia78 (maybe)
> 
> Also expressed interested:
> - @JMB1960
> 
> 
> *EPCOT Event*
> @AMusicLifeForMe will lead and organize an event all about celebrating ECPOT:
> - See the Voices of Liberty performances at 3:20 p.m. and 4:05 p.m.
> - Dinner at Teppan Edo or Rose & Crown.
> - Enjoy an evening at EPCOT as a group (ride some attractions and enjoy World Showcase).
> - See the evening performance of Illuminations: Reflections of Earth from Italy*!
> 
> Date and time TDB*
> 
> Interested:
> - @AMusicLifeForMe  and his dad
> - @wnwardii (for dinner and Illuminations)
> - @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking
> - @Lisann
> 
> 
> *EPCOT Scavenger Hunt*
> Test your knowledge and have some fun participating in a scavenger hunt at the one and only EPCOT!  The contest will take place over the course of the event (from at the UnOfficial Welcome Party until the Pandora Party) and will have you answering trivia questions about EPCOT and taking pictures of various landmarks and hidden details in the park itself.  Prizes will be awarded!!!!  Contact @AMusicLifeForMe with questions and to enter your team!!!
> 
> Date and time:
> - Starts: Wed 8/7 @ 4pm
> - Ends: Sat 8/10 @ 11pm
> 
> Interested:
> - @AMusicLifeForMe
> 
> 
> 
> *Interested events that ....
> 
> Involve a bar/lounge:*
> - @TheMaxRebo and his wife
> - @MaryKatesMom and her husband
> - @czechplz and 3 other adults
> - @k8Davies
> - @bartleyosu
> - @rchristiansen and husband
> - @javaman
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @skittles67 and her Husband
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> - @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking
> - @Dennis McEwen
> 
> 
> *Do NOT involve a bar/lounge:*
> 
> 
> *Dinner - either at one location or progressive:*
> - @rchristiansen and husband
> 
> 
> *Are good for Solo travelers:*
> - @Ravens girl
> - @afan
> - @mcnealrkn
> - @k8Davies
> - @bartleyosu
> - @Malia78
> - @gberg
> - @WorldExplorer
> - @javaman
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @Ravens girl
> - @1Grumpy9
> - @115belladonna
> - @Dennis McEwen
> - @jennie622
> - @Lisann
> 
> 
> *Are good for families:*
> - @PrncessA and family and friends
> 
> 
> *Take place in the morning/breakfast:*
> - @k8Davies - morning of the 7th / registration at Contemporary
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> 
> 
> *Are outside of the Parks:*
> - @Lisann
> 
> 
> *Are inside a Park:*
> - @afan



Can you please put me down for Welcome/Pop?  That is if I can remember it's at Pop.  I keep thinking it's at All Star.  Also, I  have a car, I can drive 4 people, a 5th if they want to ride in my trunk with my ECV.  I am NOT attending Pandora though.  Also, I am on the Bar Crawl, but I won't be crawling, I'll be speedy gonzalez with my ECV.


----------



## Gehrig1B

Hey TheMaxRebo...  Add us to the list for the bar crawl, please.  Gene and Becky (wife)  Thanks again.


----------



## apurplebrat

@TheMaxRebo  I will be attending the DVC Moonlight party on 8/8. I hope to do the monorail crawl prior. On Friday I will miss the Viking reunion - it conflicts with the Dreams ice cream social. On Saturday I plan to attend the pre party Nomad Lounge meet.

Super excited, it is getting close now!


----------



## k8Davies

So tomorrow we can sign up for official events, which is great.

I can also start saying I go on my Holibobs next month and can get the highlight of the films I can see on my 9hr flight. 

Not really news but I’m excited!!

Although it was 90 degrees here in the UK yesterday and I was so hot  so not liking my chances in the Florida August weather


----------



## disneyholic family

k8Davies said:


> So tomorrow we can sign up for official events, which is great.
> 
> I can also start saying I go on my Holibobs next month and can get the highlight of the films I can see on my 9hr flight.
> 
> Not really news but I’m excited!!
> 
> Although it was 90 degrees here in the UK yesterday and I was so hot  so not liking my chances in the Florida August weather


did you get an email about it?  i didn't get a notification


----------



## k8Davies

disneyholic family said:


> did you get an email about it?  i didn't get a notification



I didn’t get an email but I tweeted Ryno - then got a load of British angsts about disturbing him, as it was a Sunday. 

He was so nice and said the Patreon emails will be sent out tomorrow.

So it seems the Patreon window will open a fraction before the main booking window.


----------



## disneyholic family

k8Davies said:


> I didn’t get an email but I tweeted Ryno - then got a load of British angsts about disturbing him, as it was a Sunday.
> 
> He was so nice and said the Patreon emails will be sent out tomorrow.
> 
> So it seems the Patreon window will open a fraction before the main booking window.



good to know - i'll look for the email..
i'm so busy preparing for our big family holiday which starts in only 9 days!!! yikes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

.


----------



## disdu

Hi there!  I'd like to register my team for the scavenger hunt but the Facebook link isn't working for me.  We are a team of three, Rick, Sue and Steve.  Let me know if I need more info to participate.  Thanks for organizing this!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

disdu said:


> Hi there!  I'd like to register my team for the scavenger hunt but the Facebook link isn't working for me.  We are a team of three, Rick, Sue and Steve.  Let me know if I need more info to participate.  Thanks for organizing this!


Hello! Are you a member of the UnOfficial Facebook Group? You might need to join the group before the link works.

The information we need is:

Team Name:
Team Captain:
Team Members (Up to 3 extra members or family-size):
Disboards names (Please mark team captain with a #):
Will you be at the Event Kick-Off Party (Y or N):


----------



## disdu

Hey thanks!  Yeah, my admission to the Facebook group is still pending. Would you mind if I gave you my info here? 
Team Name:  Table 11
Team Captain:  Rick
Team Members:  Rick, Steve, Sue
Disboard Name:  Disdu
We won't be at the UnOfficial event party unless another one is held at the Contemporary.
Thanks again!



AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Hello! Are you a member of the UnOfficial Facebook Group? You might need to join the group before the link works.
> 
> The information we need is:
> 
> Team Name:
> Team Captain:
> Team Members (Up to 3 extra members or family-size):
> Disboards names (Please mark team captain with a #):
> Will you be at the Event Kick-Off Party (Y or N):


----------



## TheMaxRebo

***** EPCOT Scavenger Team List Update *****​
Just a quick note that I have added the EPCOT Team List to the first page post as well - there have been team submissions both here and on the Facebook group so I hope I have all the teams in there and in there correctly

We are up to 11 teams (somewhat ironically, the 11th team has the name "Table 11")

Let me know of any updates needed

Thanks,
Phil

***** /end EPCOT Scavenger Team List Update *****​


----------



## NWasikWare

dkrauss said:


> Oh....BTW maybe we could do a "Farewell Dole Whip and a Drink" event on the 11th at Trader Sam's or the Tambu Lounge at the Poly.....just a thought.  It's something that could be done later in the day maybe around 8pm and we could watch the fireworks from there too........
> 
> Doug


Love this idea!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FYI - John just posted in the official thread about signing up for the official events -> will go live for Patreon supporters at 10am EST tomorrow for 1/2 the slots.  TBD when registration for when the wide open period will start

For those that are Patreon, you will get an e-mail with the links - if you don't get one but feel you should, please reach out to John

Thanks!



WebmasterJohn said:


> An email has been sent to Patreon Supporters attending the event with details as to when/how to sign-up for individual events.  These sign-ups will start at 10AM Eastern Time on 7/3/2019.  Half of the available spots will be made available to Patreon Supporters at the time, the rest will be available when we open registrations up to all attendees.  I don't have an ETA on that yet but I will give you advance notice.
> 
> If you have not received an email yet please give it a few hours as it takes time to reach everyone on the mailing list.
> 
> If by later today (say after 12PM Eastern Time) you still haven't received the email and you think you should please send me an email so I can investigate further.  Most likely you used a different email address for Patreon versus what you used for the 20th Anniversary event and they're not 'lining up'.  It's an easy fix and I will make sure you get the email well in advance of the sign-ups.
> 
> Please keep in mind that once we reach 50% sign-ups on any individual event they will automatically close out to early sign-ups.  If you don't get in please don't panic, you will have a chance to try again once they open up to all attendees - again, I don't have an ETA on that yet but I will give you advance notice.


----------



## afan

Registered for the taphouse event. Event with Ryno.  Now I can leave for work and hopefully light traffic means I'm on time.


----------



## SG131

afan said:


> Registered for the taphouse event. Event with Ryno.  Now I can leave for work and hopefully light traffic means I'm on time.


I'll see you there!


----------



## Ravens girl

Signed up for the ice cream social and pin trading with Corey.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

afan said:


> Registered for the taphouse event. Event with Ryno.  Now I can leave for work and hopefully light traffic means I'm on time.



I got in for the Cupcakes with Jackie and Dole Whip with Steve and Makayla ... I did then check that one just as I was interested in cost and also how fast it filled up - I checked at 10:04 and it said they were not accepting any more registrations - so good job getting in!


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> I got in for the Cupcakes with Jackie and Dole Whip with Steve and Makayla ... I did then check that one just as I was interested in cost and also how fast it filled up - I checked at 10:04 and it said they were not accepting any more registrations - so good job getting in!


I think Dole Whips filled up pretty fast too.  I went back and was checking what was full afterwards cause I can't help but be curious!


----------



## cmarsh31

Love the list of events but can't really figure out how to fit them into our plans - promised the kids (and more so DH) lunch at Toothsome on 8/8 and the 9th is our only chance to do Epcot (and the scavenger hunt! We're excited!!!), so the Pandora Party will have to be enough - I just want to meet Kevin!! Every time he mentions teaching K in Upstate NY I'm dying to know if we overlapped in our teaching careers!


----------



## disneyholic family

afan said:


> Registered for the taphouse event. Event with Ryno.  Now I can leave for work and hopefully light traffic means I'm on time.





SG131 said:


> I'll see you there!



we'll see you both there!!!
that one closed out within a couple of minutes!!

.


----------



## disneyholic family

i signed up for 4 - Ryno, Kathy, Teresa and the dreams agents.

I almost swallowed my tongue at the beginning when i saw i needed the event ID!!
fortunately it didn't take me too long to find it.
i finished signing up at about 8 minutes after and went back to check out of curiosity and found that ryno, dole whip, and teresa were already full

i would have liked to go to the dole whip, but we're going to the DVC event, so we would only have been able to be there for 30 minutes at most.
I didn't think it was fair to take 2 spots from others who might want to go.
.


----------



## SG131

disneyholic family said:


> i signed up for 4 - Ryno, Kathy, Teresa and the dreams agents.
> 
> I almost swallowed my tongue at the beginning when i saw i needed the event ID!!
> fortunately it didn't take me too long to find it.
> i finished signing up at about 8 minutes after, and ryno, dole whip, and teresa were already full
> 
> i wouldn have liked to go to the dole whip, but we're going to the DVC event, so we would only have been able to be there for 30 minutes at most.
> I didn't think it was fair to take 2 spots from others who might want to go.
> .


I'm doing crafting with Cathy and even that filled up in less than 10 minutes.


----------



## wiihoo888

I’ll be the the Taphouse with the rest of the crew that got in! Event closed out before I got to add my sons (under separate reservation number). Will be trying again when the event reopens to everyone

Also will be ice cream socializing with my husband. This is really getting so close now. I can’t wait!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yeah, looks like Taphouse with Ryno, Dole Whip with Steve and Makayla, Crafting with Kathy, and Sprinkles with Teresa and Nancy are all filled up.  The Taphouse one was like 2 minutes and the others were 10-15 minutes to fill up


----------



## TheMaxRebo

cmarsh31 said:


> Love the list of events but can't really figure out how to fit them into our plans - promised the kids (and more so DH) lunch at Toothsome on 8/8 and the 9th is our only chance to do Epcot (and the scavenger hunt! We're excited!!!), so the Pandora Party will have to be enough - I just want to meet Kevin!! Every time he mentions teaching K in Upstate NY I'm dying to know if we overlapped in our teaching careers!



Just a note that a lot of the team will be at the registration and silent auction area at the Contemporary.  I know for past events it was often John and Kevin handling the registration table for much of the time so that would be a great opportunity to meeting him and chat with him for a bit.  He is always very friendly and they will make time 

John also suggeted reaching out via e-mail or social media to any team members you really want to meet to arrange time or find out where they will be be when, etc.


----------



## cmarsh31

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just a note that a lot of the team will be at the registration and silent auction area at the Contemporary.  I know for past events it was often John and Kevin handling the registration table for much of the time so that would be a great opportunity to meeting him and chat with him for a bit.  He is always very friendly and they will make time
> 
> John also suggeted reaching out via e-mail or social media to any team members you really want to meet to arrange time or find out where they will be be when, etc.



I've got time blocked out on Thursday for credentials so that sounds perfect! Thanks!


----------



## disneyholic family

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just a note that a lot of the team will be at the registration and silent auction area at the Contemporary.  I know for past events it was often John and Kevin handling the registration table for much of the time so that would be a great opportunity to meeting him and chat with him for a bit.  He is always very friendly and they will make time
> 
> John also suggeted reaching out via e-mail or social media to any team members you really want to meet to arrange time or find out where they will be be when, etc.




did John say when the general sign up would be?

.


----------



## dkrauss

Have they opened up for others yet?

Doug


----------



## dkrauss

Ravens girl said:


> Signed up for the ice cream social and pin trading with Corey.


Would enjoy the pin-trading, unfortunately it doesn't fit into our schedule...….however I'll hopefully meet Corey at the registration so I'll get an oppurtunity to talk pins 

Doug


----------



## SG131

disneyholic family said:


> did John say when the general sign up would be?
> 
> .





dkrauss said:


> Have they opened up for others yet?
> 
> Doug


John said the other day in the other forum that general signups would be in a couple days, but he would send out an email ahead of time notifying everyone.


----------



## Ron from Michigan

Missed out since we are traveling. Hopefully get some of the events when they open to everyone.


----------



## dkrauss

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, looks like Taphouse with Ryno, Dole Whip with Steve and Makayla, Crafting with Kathy, and Sprinkles with Teresa and Nancy are all filled up.  The Taphouse one was like 2 minutes and the others were 10-15 minutes to fill up


Wow...………..glad I have a shot...…..gonna have to be right there tho. Fortunately on vacation this week 

Doug


----------



## k8Davies

afan said:


> Registered for the taphouse event. Event with Ryno.  Now I can leave for work and hopefully light traffic means I'm on time.





SG131 said:


> I'll see you there!




I’m sign up for that one as well - yay tap house buddies.

Ooooh we can go from the unofficial meet up.


----------



## disneyholic family

k8Davies said:


> I’m sign up for that one as well - yay tap house buddies.
> 
> Ooooh we can go from the unofficial meet up.



if that thing hanging from cables is running,  you can take that over from the unofficial meet...
what's that thing called?
i so much don't want to ride it, i can't even remember the name ... LOL

.


----------



## SG131

k8Davies said:


> I’m sign up for that one as well - yay tap house buddies.
> 
> Ooooh we can go from the unofficial meet up.


Nice!  Did you get everything you wanted?


----------



## k8Davies

SG131 said:


> Nice!  Did you get everything you wanted?



Yes thanks, as I only wanted 2 things as with everything else going on I think I’m fully booked


----------



## bartleyosu

so I thought it was on Patreon to announce.  I have checking it twice a day.  and boom... just saw email and events gone.  I have been a Patreon supporter for over 3 years.  Dang it.


----------



## afan

bartleyosu said:


> so I thought it was on Patreon to announce.  I have checking it twice a day.  and boom... just saw email and events gone.  I have been a Patreon supporter for over 3 years.  Dang it.



Evertthing i saw mentioned they were emailing the links, which they did yesterday.  They'll be another chance when it opens for everyone.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

bartleyosu said:


> so I thought it was on Patreon to announce.  I have checking it twice a day.  and boom... just saw email and events gone.  I have been a Patreon supporter for over 3 years.  Dang it.



Sorry you missed it - they did say a few places it would be an e-mail ... Though they could have done a post on the actual Patreon page.  I hope you get into what you want when it opens up for everyone

As an FYI the Taphouse event with Ryno seemed to go quickest and then the Dole Whip, crafting, and Sprinkles events, if you want to strategize a bit


----------



## Dennis McEwen

Could you please add me to the pre-party at Nomad Lounge and the pre-party dinner at Rainforest Cafe. If there is still availability.


----------



## disneysteve

In case anyone missed it, because I did (no notification or anything), regular sign ups for official events will be Saturday at 10am. You can sign up NOW for the ice cream social.

Sign ups for Pete's event will be 10am for Patreon and 2pm for everyone else. I still don't see anything about the price.


----------



## ChimneyJim

disneysteve said:


> I still don't see anything about the price.



$75pp


----------



## disneyholic family

disneysteve said:


> In case anyone missed it, because I did (no notification or anything), regular sign ups for official events will be Saturday at 10am. You can sign up NOW for the ice cream social.
> 
> Sign ups for Pete's event will be 10am for Patreon and 2pm for everyone else. I still don't see anything about the price.



also, be sure to have your event ID number ready as you'll need it to sign up.
I made that mistake and had to take the first minute to hunt down my number.
When you click on the link and the page opens, the first thing you need to enter is your event ID # and your email address.
So have that number ready!!

.


----------



## dkrauss

disneyholic family said:


> also, be sure to have your event ID number ready as you'll need it to sign up.
> I made that mistake and had to take the first minute to hunt down my number.
> When you click on the link and the page opens, the first thing you need to enter is your event ID # and your email address.
> So have that number ready!!


Thanks for the heads up  My wife and I have one event that we'd really like and a second that may be to difficult to get  I've cleared our schedule and I'm ready to go...…...kinda feels like ADR/FP day all over again 

Doug


----------



## OKW Lover

Just entered data for several items for the silent auction.  Some nice, rare collectible watches.  Bid early and often!!!


----------



## dkrauss

dkrauss said:


> Thanks for the heads up  …….
> Doug


Ok...…….I just went looking for my event ID...…….What email would I find that on?  I've looked at the emails I have for the event and I don't see an "event #"? 

Doug


----------



## cmarsh31

Hopefully I'll get one ticket for Pete's breakfast! DH and the kids can sleep in...DS14 might want to come, I'll have to check with him when he gets home from camp tonight, but this one is for me!


----------



## dkrauss

dkrauss said:


> Ok...…….I just went looking for my event ID...…….What email would I find that on?  I've looked at the emails I have for the event and I don't see an "event #"?
> 
> Doug


As usual   I missed something for looking to fast!!!  I found it 

Doug


----------



## cmarsh31

dkrauss said:


> As usual   I missed something for looking to fast!!!  I found it
> 
> Doug



I was just coming back to post, title of email is "20 Years of Dreams Event - Pandora Party Info" - registration number saved to my spreadsheet, alarm set on my phone! I'm ready for tomorrow. ADR/FP/SW flight release day all rolled into one breakfast reservation!


----------



## disneysteve

I’ll be at work but DW should be free to try and snag something we might be interested in. I doubt we’ll get anything as there are probably only a handful of spots available.


----------



## SG131

disneysteve said:


> I’ll be at work but DW should be free to try and snag something we might be interested in. I doubt we’ll get anything as there are probably only a handful of spots available.


They specifically said they were saving HALF the spots for tomorrow, so I wouldn't say a handful of spots.  It'll be the exact same number as when they opened to patreon the other day.  That said, the events did go quickly, so she has to be on there right at 10 with credit card and reservation number ready.


----------



## dkrauss

SG131 said:


> They specifically said they were saving HALF the spots for tomorrow, so I wouldn't say a handful of spots.  It'll be the exact same number as when they opened to patreon the other day.  That said, the events did go quickly, so she has to be on there right at 10 with credit card and reservation number ready.


That's true but someone posted that several of the events booked to 1/2 in 2 minutes     Best of luck to all!!!!

Doug


----------



## SG131

dkrauss said:


> That's true but someone posted that several of the events booked to 1/2 in 2 minutes     Best of luck to all!!!!
> 
> Doug


Yeah they did. But I think the Pandora party was capped at 1,000.  I know some people are only doing the pandora party, but conversely some people aren't doing the pandora party only the other events.  The first event to fill up was the Taphouse.  I can't imagine they can have too many people in the taphouse during regular business hours so it's a lot of people trying to get into a smallish event.  On the upside, at least the dreams site didn't crash like disney's site inevitably would have!


----------



## wariokartel

I clocked Taphouse w/ Ryno filling at 3 minutes and Dole Whip w/ Steve & Makayla at 4 minutes. If you want either of those I would recommend you do them first.

For perspective, I did not rush and would have had time to reserve both. So if you want them it is not unreasonable to get both if you are in right away, but who knows how it will change with the general group.


----------



## disneysteve

SG131 said:


> They specifically said they were saving HALF the spots for tomorrow, so I wouldn't say a handful of spots.


Based on their last event, some of these things only had 20-ish spots total. So if 10 are already gone, that doesn’t leave much. And we need 3 for anything we do. All it takes is maybe 3 families to get in before you for the event to be sold out. 

They did mention more events were coming. Last time we were able to get some of the second round things easier than the first round.


----------



## disneysteve

We're going to try for Jackie's cupcake social and that's it. All of the others either don't interest us all that much or conflict with other plans. Plus you probably only have a good shot at getting one or may two before they fill up so best to focus on one.


----------



## disneysteve

Hey Phil @TheMaxRebo, move us into the Nomad Lounge group for the pre-party on the 10th and take us off the list for GKTW volunteering on the 5th. We don't arrive until the 6th and have decided not to work a shift this trip with everything else going on.


----------



## disneysteve

DON'T FORGET! Event sign ups are TODAY at 10AM.

I thought they were supposed to send out some sort of notification email but they didn't (or at least I didn't get one).


----------



## disneyholic family

disneysteve said:


> DON'T FORGET! Event sign ups are TODAY at 10AM.
> 
> I thought they were supposed to send out some sort of notification email but they didn't (or at least I didn't get one).




yes today at 10 am eastern time - meaning in less than 40 minutes from now
so go find you event ID NOW and also have your credit card ready - i think you need a visa, or master or discovery....

so get ready....this is even bigger than ADR/FP!!! LOL...

36 minutes to go.....drivers start your engines


----------



## cmarsh31

Ready and waiting... family has declined to get up for breakfast at 8am, so I'm just trying for one spot. I'll be all by myself! (really thought DS14 might - he considered it, but we'll be at EMH at MK the night before then AK MM that night... I'm going to be EXHAUSTED).


----------



## Ron from Michigan

Tried to get Pete's breakfast. Was online well before 10 but could not get it even though filled out the form as soon as it became available.


----------



## dkrauss

Well missed out on Ryno's event...…...didn't even get the link info until 10:02   Whatcha gonna do...…..we'll go see "Happily Ever After" after the Welcome Meet-up     Not a bad consolation.

Doug


----------



## disneyholic family

that was insanely fast.
everything was closed except the ice cream social within minutes.
My links didn't open until about 2 minutes after the hour.
i kept refreshing until it finally opened...
i checked everything at about 5 minutes after, and they were all closed except for the ice cream social.
people have speedy fingers...or maybe speedy internet connections.... 

.


----------



## disneyholic family

Ron from Michigan said:


> Tried to get Pete's breakfast. Was online well before 10 but could not get it even though filled out the form as soon as it became available.



you have a second chance for pete's breakfast when it opens to the non-patreon attendees...
i'm not sure the time....is it today at 2:00? 
.


----------



## Ron from Michigan

Very excited that this will be out right before our trip.
[/QUOTE]


dkrauss said:


> Well missed out on Ryno's event...…...didn't even get the link info until 10:02   Whatcha gonna do...…..we'll go see "Happily Ever After" after the Welcome Meet-up     Not a bad consolation.
> 
> Doug





disneyholic family said:


> that was insanely fast.
> everything was closed except the ice cream social within minutes.
> My links didn't open until about 2 minutes after the hour.
> i kept refreshing until it finally opened...
> i checked everything at about 5 minutes after, and they were all closed except for the ice cream social.
> people have speedy fingers...or maybe speedy internet connections....
> 
> .


I kept refreshing the pages until 10:02 when the form came up. Put in number and email and everything was gone. Oh well better luck next time.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

I'll be going to the ice cream social since I want to get with the Dreams agents and meet the new ones. I'm also going to Jackie's social.

::Edited to add::  I'm going to the East Meets West, also.  (Thanks, John, for that post about open events.)


----------



## disneyholic family

Ron from Michigan said:


> Very excited that this will be out right before our trip.




I kept refreshing the pages until 10:02 when the form came up. Put in number and email and everything was gone. Oh well better luck next time.
[/QUOTE]


the second sign up for pete's breakfast will be sunday at 10:00 am....i'll be right there with you trying to get it....

.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneyholic family said:


> that was insanely fast.
> everything was closed except the ice cream social within minutes.
> My links didn't open until about 2 minutes after the hour.
> i kept refreshing until it finally opened...
> i checked everything at about 5 minutes after, and they were all closed except for the ice cream social.
> people have speedy fingers...or maybe speedy internet connections....
> 
> .




So John just posted on the Official thread (4 minutes ago) that everything except Pete and Ryno's still have space, so maybe try again?


----------



## disneysteve

We were able to get in to Jackie's event so we're set for that.

Now to wait and see if they add on anything else of interest.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FYI - John's message in the Official thread - maybe worth trying again for some events as he sees most as still having room



WebmasterJohn said:


> I know many of you are upset but these events are very limited.  Pete's and Ryno's went very fast.
> 
> I see we have space at all the other meets right now and all links are working.  The only one getting close to selling out is Steve and Makayla's.
> 
> Each podcaster had the ability to set the limit as to the number of guests.
> 
> I put together the Ice Cream Social and that has the most spots available and can accommodate a lot of folks.  I realize that may not be your first choice but I wanted to create an event that would accommodate a lot of people since I knew other events would fill up quickly.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> I'll be going to the ice cream social since I want to get with the Dreams agents and meet the new ones. I'm also going to Jackie's social.





disneysteve said:


> We were able to get in to Jackie's event so we're set for that.
> 
> Now to wait and see if they add on anything else of interest.



See you both over cupcakes then!


----------



## k8Davies

Sorry some of you didn’t get what you wanted but I’m sure we’ll all have a fantastic time.

So excited as a month today, okay I’ll still be on the plane, but well on my way to seeing all you fab people IRL.


----------



## disneysteve

A lot of folks are upset. Fortunately I had extremely low expectations because I've done this before so I knew how it worked.

There are 1,000 or so people attending the party but the individual events can each only accommodate maybe 20 or 30 so there's no possible way for all of the 1,000 people to also get in to the individual things. There simply aren't nearly that many available spots. If each thing could hold 30, they'd need to have over 30 separate events for everyone to be able to do at least one and that's obviously not feasible in a 4-day event.

As noted, members of the team will be in the auction room each day so you can see them there. Also, be on the lookout when you're out and about in the parks and on property as you may well run into someone at random. And have FUN. You'll be at Disney World!


----------



## disneyholic family

disneysteve said:


> A lot of folks are upset. Fortunately I had extremely low expectations because I've done this before so I knew how it worked.
> 
> There are 1,000 or so people attending the party but the individual events can each only accommodate maybe 20 or 30 so there's no possible way for all of the 1,000 people to also get in to the individual things. There simply aren't nearly that many available spots. If each thing could hold 30, they'd need to have over 30 separate events for everyone to be able to do at least one and that's obviously not feasible in a 4-day event.
> 
> As noted, members of the team will be in the auction room each day so you can see them there. Also, be on the lookout when you're out and about in the parks and on property as you may well run into someone at random. And have FUN. You'll be at Disney World!




If you didn't get something try again - i just checked and Teresa's and Kathy's and jackies are all still available. (as well as the ice cream social).
apparently there was a glitch before...

.


----------



## disneyholic family

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> I'll be going to the ice cream social since I want to get with the Dreams agents and meet the new ones. I'm also going to Jackie's social.
> 
> ::Edited to add::  I'm going to the East Meets West, also.  (Thanks, John, for that post about open events.)





disneysteve said:


> We were able to get in to Jackie's event so we're set for that.
> 
> Now to wait and see if they add on anything else of interest.






TheMaxRebo said:


> See you both over cupcakes then!



.
i'll be somewhere nearby, crafting with Kathy...
i'm not allowed to eat cupcakes, so it would be cruel and unusual for me to be over by the cupcakes, even if i do love Jackie!!!!

,.
.


----------



## disneyholic family

disneysteve said:


> A lot of folks are upset. Fortunately I had extremely low expectations because I've done this before so I knew how it worked.
> 
> There are 1,000 or so people attending the party but the individual events can each only accommodate maybe 20 or 30 so there's no possible way for all of the 1,000 people to also get in to the individual things. There simply aren't nearly that many available spots. If each thing could hold 30, they'd need to have over 30 separate events for everyone to be able to do at least one and that's obviously not feasible in a 4-day event.
> 
> As noted, members of the team will be in the auction room each day so you can see them there. Also, be on the lookout when you're out and about in the parks and on property as you may well run into someone at random. *And have FUN. You'll be at Disney World*!



words to live by!!!!!!!!!!!

.


----------



## disneysteve

disneyholic family said:


> i'll be somewhere nearby, crafting with Kathy...
> i'm not allowed to eat cupcakes, so it would be cruel and unusual for me to be over by the cupcakes, even if i do love Jackie!!!!


I'm going mainly for Jackie. I could definitely do without the cupcakes (especially in the midst of vacation).


----------



## disneyholic family

disneysteve said:


> I'm going mainly for Jackie. I could definitely do without the cupcakes (especially in the midst of vacation).



i love them both, but i really wanted to participate in the event with Kathy...
i met her years ago when she and i had dinner together at victoria and alberts..
she's super nice...
in terms of that it was a no brainer for me, but i wish they weren't conflicting as i'd love to meet Jackie in a setting like that..
but as we've all said, there will be ample opportunity at various times during the week to meet the various podcasters...
hopefully, i'll have a chance to chat with Jackie!!

(as for the cupcakes - it's a gluten thing...it's true i'm working hard to lose weight, but on vacation i'll definitely indulge in things i love, but medically, i'm not allowed gluten, so it's not a willpower thing, i just can't have it  )..
.


----------



## disneysteve

disneyholic family said:


> hopefully, i'll have a chance to chat with Jackie!!


Jackie's awesome. The first time we met in person was at the podcast recording at La Nouba a few years ago. She was talking to another DISer and I was behind him waiting my turn. When she look up and saw me, she screamed "STEVE" and came over and hugged me. Mind you she had only interacted with me on the boards and Facebook but she recognized me immediately before I had a chance to say a word. My daughter thought it was so funny that it played out that way because it seemed like I was the famous one in that meeting and she was the fan.


----------



## disneyholic family

disneysteve said:


> Jackie's awesome. The first time we met in person was at the podcast recording at La Nouba a few years ago. She was talking to another DISer and I was behind him waiting my turn. When she look up and saw me, she screamed "STEVE" and came over and hugged me. Mind you she had only interacted with me on the boards and Facebook but she recognized me immediately before I had a chance to say a word. My daughter thought it was so funny that it played out that way because it seemed like I was the famous one in that meeting and she was the fan.



that's a great story!!!!
i'd be in total shock if anyone recognizes me from my facebook picture..
it's from before..
here at home, if anyone hasn't seen me in a while, they walk right past me unless they hear me talking, then they do an extreme double take.
it's amusing..
.


----------



## disneyholic family

Ron from Michigan said:


> Tried to get Pete's breakfast. Was online well before 10 but could not get it even though filled out the form as soon as it became available.



John just posted the following in the official thread:

*UPDATE 7/6/2019 - Due to issues with our sign-up form for Pete's Top of the World Event we have to move sign-ups for all attendees for have not signed up already to 10AM Eastern Time on Sunday 7/7/2019. The link will be posted above in this thread at that time. I apologize for any inconvenience but I want to make sure we don't get any error messages like we did this morning.*


----------



## disneysteve

disneyholic family said:


> i'd be in total shock if anyone recognizes me from my facebook picture..


We were at the Festival of the Arts Festival Center last year and Steve Porter came over to say hello. We had met him previously but it wasn't like we were best friends. I was really impressed that he remembered us and took the time to come over. That's what I love about the whole team.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

I know this trip is getting closer as I got my yellow Magical Express tags over the weekend.  Unfortunately, I won't be using them because my flight gets in at 12:15 am, and I am just going to pick up my luggage and then head to Pop.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

***** Hoop Dee Doo Update *****​
Hi all, as we are getting close (within a month of the start of the event) I wanted to start to square away the payment groups for Hoop Dee Doo

as such I just sent out a message to everyone I have as part of the main ADRs set up and am asking everyone in that group to confirm they are good with the information contained there.  IF YOU DID NOT GET A MESSAGE AND THINK YOU SHOULD HAVE, PLEASE LET ME KNOW! .... @WorldExplorer note that it would not let me message you as you have not made enough posts to receive messages yet - please respond to this note and I can get you the info

Thanks!!!!

***** /end Hoop Dee Doo Update *****​


----------



## SG131

Kathleen Glasgow said:


> Anyone want to join me for dinner at the Rainforest Cafe at 9:15pm the night of the party? The restaurant is open until 10, so I think we can linger a bit there, and it's right next to the front entrance. I have 7 spots open as Kate Davies has already claimed a spot. @TheMaxRebo can you put this on the calendar?


Kathleen, do you still have room on your Rainforest reservation?  I would like to join you guys as well.


----------



## DanielleC

SG131 said:


> Kathleen, do you still have room on your Rainforest reservation?  I would like to join you guys as well.



If you have space I'd like to join as well, though I don't have tickets to Pandora later that evening.


----------



## czechplz

*UNIVERSAL EVENT UPDATE*

I've been advised to move the Universal Meet Up to later in the evening to ensure a less than 2 hour wait for Hagrid's. Also, I think it will enable some of you to attend the other events that day. What would you all think if we met up around 9:00 PM outside of Three Broomsticks? According to touringplans, this will give us one of the best wait times.

If Hagrid's is down that day, we can just choose another attraction, or we can even just hang out and have butterbeer somewhere.

- @bartleyosu
- @NeuroCindy
- @travelinjenn
- @Malia78
- @CynthiaC925
- @thiabelle

Please let me know your thoughts and opinions!


----------



## NeuroCindy

czechplz said:


> *UNIVERSAL EVENT UPDATE*
> 
> I've been advised to move the Universal Meet Up to later in the evening to ensure a less than 2 hour wait for Hagrid's. Also, I think it will enable some of you to attend the other events that day. What would you all think if we met up around 9:00 PM outside of Three Broomsticks? According to touringplans, this will give us one of the best wait times.
> 
> If Hagrid's is down that day, we can just choose another attraction, or we can even just hang out and have butterbeer somewhere.



That's my traveling day, and I don't land until 7pm.  I don't think I'll make it to the meet.


----------



## Malia78

czechplz said:


> Universal Meet Up to later in the evening to ensure a less than 2 hour wait for Hagrid's. Also, I think it will enable some of you to attend the other events that day. What would you all think if we met up around 9:00 PM outside of Three Broomsticks? According to touringplans, this will give us one of the best wait times.
> 
> - @Malia78



Plans have changed...sorry I will need to bow out.


----------



## bartleyosu

czechplz said:


> *UNIVERSAL EVENT UPDATE*
> 
> I've been advised to move the Universal Meet Up to later in the evening to ensure a less than 2 hour wait for Hagrid's. Also, I think it will enable some of you to attend the other events that day. What would you all think if we met up around 9:00 PM outside of Three Broomsticks? According to touringplans, this will give us one of the best wait times.
> 
> If Hagrid's is down that day, we can just choose another attraction, or we can even just hang out and have butterbeer somewhere.We a
> 
> - @bartleyosu
> - @NeuroCindy
> - @travelinjenn
> - @Malia78
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @thiabelle
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts and opinions!


We are out for Universal.  Too much to do at Disney.  THanks.


----------



## PamNC

TheMaxRebo said:


> *Who is staying where/when?
> 
> All Stars Movies:*
> - @mcnealrkn - 8/6 - 8/13
> - @Michele&Jessica (Michele) - 8/3 - 8/13
> - @Tiggerette - 8/7
> - @Brian_WDW74 - 8/6 - 8/11
> 
> 
> *Animal Kingdom Lodge (Kidani and Jambo House):*
> - @TheMaxRebo (Phil) and wife (Judi) - 8/11 - 8/13
> - @Nanb and sister - 8/8 - 8/12
> - @Gehrig1B (Gene) and wife (Becky) - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @isabellea with husband and 2 daughters (7 and 9) - but solo for the party) - 8/10 - 8/12
> - @3cmom and husband and son (10) - 8/8 - 8/12
> - @czechplz with 3 other adults - 8/5 - 8/13
> - @Maytulip32
> - @APiratesLifeForMe2 and husband and 2 friends - 8/8 - 8/11
> - @met19
> - @wariokartel and wife - 8/8 - 8/11
> 
> 
> *Art of Animation:
> 
> 
> Bay Lake Tower:*
> - @apurplebrat - 8/7 - 8/13 (split stay with Beach Club Villas)
> - @Carma3 with sister (@ewrtomco) and mother (Rose) - 8/6 -8/12
> - @dina444444 - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @disneyholic family (Beth) and daughter @Mickeymouseisking (Chani) - 8/6 - 8/20
> - @poohj80 (PJ) - dates TBD
> - @Zatrina (split stay with Boardwalk Villas)
> - @TXMemaw and husband - 8/8 - ?
> 
> 
> *Beach Club & Beach Club Villas:*
> - @apurplebrat - 8/7 - 8/13 (split stay with Bay Lake Tower)
> - @AMusicLifeForMe and his Dad - 8/7 - 8/12
> - @sbenemerito (Shanda) husband (Alvin) and sons AJ (16) and Dylan (13) - 8/7 - 8/11
> 
> 
> *Boardwalk Inn & Villas:*
> - @bartleyosu (Crystal) at Villas - 8/5 -8/12 (for now, may switch to POP)
> - @auntfrannie at Inn - 8/6 - 8/13
> - @Zatrina (split stay with BLT)
> - @jennie622 at Villas - 8/7 - 12
> - @travelinjenn (Jenn) and Husband (Joe) and Daughter (Sophie 17) - 8/7-8/9
> - @skittles67 (Prescilla) and her Husband (Tim) - 8/7 - 8/13
> 
> 
> *Caribbean Beach Resort:*
> - @k8Davies - 8/6 - 8/12
> 
> 
> *Contemporary:*
> - @Cousin Orville - 8/8 - 8/11
> - @Ladyfish77 and husband and son (23) - 8/10 - 8/11
> - @Aerin75 (Carrie) and Roomie - 88/ - 8/11
> - @Ravens girl - 8/6 - 8/12 (Kay-Marie)
> - @Braddy007 (Brad) and wife (Jamie) - 8/7 - 8/11
> - @travelinjenn (Jenn) and Husband (Joe) and Daughter (Sophie 17) - 8/10-8/11
> - @ob1thx1138 (Trish) and Husband (Jon) - 8/7 -8/11
> - @DanielleC - 8/7 - 8/11
> - @Idaho Mouse and wife and kids (DS 18, DD 12) - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @SG131 (solo) - 8/6 - 8-11
> 
> 
> *Coronado:*
> - @ChimneyJim (Michael) and wife (Susana) and son (11) and daughter (10) - 8/6 - 8/11
> - @PrncessA with family and friends - 8/3 - 8/11
> - @cmarsh31 (Carly) with husband, and kids (DS 14 & DD 11) - 8/8 - 8/12
> 
> 
> *Grand Floridian:*
> 
> *Old Key West:*
> - @Ron from Michigan and wife (Tina) - split stay with Poly - 8/4 - 8/12
> 
> 
> *Polynesian:*
> - @Tiggerette - 8/8 - /12
> - @Ron from Michigan and wife (Tina) - split stay with OKW - 8/4 - 8/12
> - @Idaho Mouse and wife and kids (DS 18, DD 12) - 8/1 - 8/6
> 
> 
> *Port Orleans FQ:*
> - @thiabelle (Cynthia) and her daughter (18) - 8/7 - 8/11
> - @wiihoo888 (Lori) and her Husband (Mike) - 8/7 - 8/11
> - @Bedsypoppins and husband - 8/9 - 8/11
> - @NWasikWare and sister Kate - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @troy63 and son - 8/6 - 8/14
> 
> 
> *Port Orleans Riverside:*
> - @ReelRedHead - 8/2 - 8/15
> - @YesterDark and family (including 3 small kids and his mom) - 8/8 - 8/14
> 
> 
> *POP Century:*
> - @TheMaxRebo (Phil) and wife (Judi) - 8/6 - 8/11
> - @SG131 (solo) - 8/11 - 8-15
> - @wnwardii - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @afan - 8/7 - 8/12
> - @dkrauss (Doug) and wife (Donna) - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @Malia78 - 8/6 - 8/11
> - @gberg (Glen) - 8/3 - 8/12
> - @WorldExplorer - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @javaman - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @pSTANchio and wife (Grace) - 8/6 - 8/13
> - @Sylver - 8/5 - 8/13
> - @rchristiansen (Becky) and husband (Jeff) and daughter (16) - 8/6 - 8/12
> - @Kathleen Glasgow - 8/8 - 8/11
> - @PolkaDotPanda (Casey) and husband (Ryan) - 8/7 - 8/12
> - @Dennis McEwen - 8/7 - 8/12
> - @1Grumpy9 - 8/8 - 8/13
> - @MK2010 and husband, DD (17) and her BF (14) - 8/6 -8/13
> - @hagan95 - 8/9 - 8/12
> 
> 
> *Saratoga Springs:*
> - @CynthiaC925 - 8/7 - 8/12
> - @skittles67 (Prescilla) and her Husband (Tim) - 8/13 - 8/17
> 
> 
> *Shades of Green:*
> - @Ladyfish77 and husband and son (23) - 8/3 - 8/10
> - @115belladonna - 8/7 -8/12
> 
> 
> *Yact Club:*
> - @MaryKatesMom (Beth) and her husband (Dave) - 8/8 - 8/11
> 
> 
> *Wilderness Lodge/Copper Creek:*
> - @Skip3key (Angie) and DW (Eva) - 8/8 - 8/11
> 
> *Wilderness Lodge/Boulder Ridge:*
> - @WebmasterMaryJo and @YellowMickeyPonchos (Nancy) - 8/6 -8/11
> 
> 
> *Off Property:*
> - @Enorto1 and her mom - 8/6 - 8/13 (Wyndham Bonnet Creek)
> - @disneysteve and wife and daughter (23) - 8/6-8/16 (Windsor Palms)
> - @datadoc_5 and wife - moving to area in December
> - @NeuroCindy
> - @Kathleen Glasgow - 8/6 - 8/9
> 
> 
> *TBD:*
> - @Maytulip32 and her husband
> - @PamNC - 8/7 - 8/12
> 
> 
> *Car Pool Information:
> 
> Potential drivers:*
> @dina444444 @wnwardii @AMusicLifeForMe @NeuroCindy @Vernon Wolfe @Aerin75 @thiabelle


I'm staying at Best Western Disney Springs. Yay


----------



## disneyholic family

we head to the airport in a few hours for our 2 week disney in europe celebration so i'll be offline until i get back right before chani and i have to leave for orlando..


----------



## dkrauss

Well its official..........the Disney Skyliner will open in August 2019................August 28th   .

I saw the news on Walt Disney World Today.com.  Just to be clear........this is apparently an employee rumor.

If this turns out to be true, I'm more bummed about this then missing out on Ryno's event 

Doug


----------



## k8Davies

disneyholic family said:


> we head to the airport in a few hours for our 2 week disney in europe celebration so i'll be offline until i get back right before chani and i have to leave for orlando..




Have a great time!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneyholic family said:


> we head to the airport in a few hours for our 2 week disney in europe celebration so i'll be offline until i get back right before chani and i have to leave for orlando..



safe travels and enjoy


----------



## k8Davies

dkrauss said:


> Well its official..........the Disney Skyliner will open in August 2019................August 28th   .
> 
> https://*****.com/
> I'm more bummed about this then missing out on Ryno's event
> 
> Doug




Aw poop as I was hoping that I could hop on from CBR.

Guess it the bus and Lyft for me then


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dkrauss said:


> Well its official..........the Disney Skyliner will open in August 2019................August 28th   .
> 
> I saw the news on Walt Disney World Today.com
> 
> I'm more bummed about this then missing out on Ryno's event
> 
> Doug



just an FYI that site you are pulling that from is not really supportive by the DIS due - also it isn't confirmed yet by Disney (though am hearing some other rumblings around that date or near it as well and also even on that date may only be the HDS and POP/AoA lines) ... but still, we shall see.  Definitely leaning more towards it not being open for the event though


----------



## disneysteve

In case anyone hasn't heard Tuesday's show yet, John mentioned that the ice cream social with Dreams agents still had openings (I don't know if it still does now). More importantly, he mentioned that he and Kevin, Kathy, it sounds like Ryno, and possibly others will be there. I wish they would have included that info in the description as I think it would have garnered much more attention.


----------



## AKL Ranger

Looking forward to making new friends at the August Pandora party. 
I am staying at Disney Springs resort area.
Has anyone booked the “Villains After Hours party” on August 8th 2019? I just purchased ticket for Villains party.


----------



## AKL Ranger

Hello all,
At this time it looks like I will be traveling to the Dis August Pandora party Solo.
I would be interested in the MonoRail pub crawl on Thursday August 8, 2019.
I purchased Ticket for the Villains After Dark party. I figured it would be rare to see Villains After Hours instead of the DVC Animal Kingdom night party.

And I think the Pre-Pandora party meet-up Inside the Park at Normandy Lounge is Brilliant.
Yes sign me up for that as well.
I am staying over at Disney Springs resort area.


----------



## Ravens girl

Afan have decisions been made concerning the Garden Grille breakfast? When are we meeting? Where are we meeting? Are we paying one person? Does anyone in the group have TiW?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Ravens girl said:


> Afan have decisions been made concerning the Garden Grille breakfast? When are we meeting? Where are we meeting? Are we paying one person? Does anyone in the group have TiW?




just tagging @afan  ... also, I now for Hoop Dee Doo I started a message with everyone that was registered so might make sense to do the same with everyone registered for the Garden Grill breakfast so everyone sees it and if someone has a TiW they can offer it up, etc.


----------



## bartleyosu

disneyholic family said:


> we head to the airport in a few hours for our 2 week disney in europe celebration so i'll be offline until i get back right before chani and i have to leave for orlando..


Enjoy! We went for 2 weeks in June this year including 1 day at Disneyland Paris.  If you have any questions, let me know.


----------



## afan

Ravens girl said:


> Afan have decisions been made concerning the Garden Grille breakfast? When are we meeting? Where are we meeting? Are we paying one person? Does anyone in the group have TiW?



It's still far enough away to me that I haven't quite thought about it. On my list for the next week or two.  I'll send a pm to coordinate.  Probably easier to meet at soarin than outside the gates.

I would think we could do individual checks, esp if some are paying with bands etc.  It just splits the mandatory tip.  We can ask when we check in. I have an ap but no tiw and no one else has mentioned having either.


----------



## SG131

afan said:


> It's still far enough away to me that I haven't quite thought about it. On my list for the next week or two.  I'll send a pm to coordinate.  Probably easier to meet at soarin than outside the gates.
> 
> I would think we could do individual checks, esp if some are paying with bands etc.  It just splits the mandatory tip.  We can ask when we check in. I have an ap but no tiw and no one else has mentioned having either.


Same, AP but no TIW.  I figured we'd meet at soarin' and anyone offsite that can't get into EMH can meet us at the restaurant.


----------



## afan

SG131 said:


> Same, AP but no TIW.  I figured we'd meet at soarin' and anyone offsite that can't get into EMH can meet us at the restaurant.



And if for some reason they won't let us split the payments, which I can't see happening.  I can pay it and take either cash, venmo or paypal.


----------



## Tiggerette

Howdy! I just realized that Magical Express won't get me to the resort in time to meet y'all at Pop on Wednesday evening (08/07). So I'm going directly to Yee-Haw Bob @ POR for the 8pm-ish show. 

 Are any other DISers coming to Yee-haw Bob's @por that night? Should I wear my *BIG'80s bright lime green *lace top?


----------



## jennie622

afan said:


> And if for some reason they won't let us split the payments, which I can't see happening.  I can pay it and take either cash, venmo or paypal.




I’ll be there for GG breakfast. Im on the dining plan BUT I also have TIW. When using it with a big group, we all chip in cash or use our gift cards. Cash is easiest and GG is a set price for breakfast I believe.


----------



## afan

jennie622 said:


> I’ll be there for GG breakfast. Im on the dining plan BUT I also have TIW. When using it with a big group, we all chip in cash or use our gift cards. Cash is easiest and GG is a set price for breakfast I believe.



Good to know.  I'll have a gc but can do credit for me or all, don't carry cash.


----------



## SG131

afan said:


> Good to know.  I'll have a gc but can do credit for me or all, don't carry cash.


Me neither.  I have a gift card purchased to cover all my meals and usually charge to magic band, and then pay off at hotel.  I didn't really think of the issue of being in a group.


----------



## dina444444

SG131 said:


> Me neither.  I have a gift card purchased to cover all my meals and usually charge to magic band, and then pay off at hotel.  I didn't really think of the issue of being in a group.


As long as you tell the server when you sit down your doing separate checks they can easily take care of that at Disney.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*======== SCAVENGER HUNT NEWS ========*

Hi everyone!

The EPCOT Scavenger Hunt questions and tasks should be completed tonight! I am saying this, because this is a reminder that the event and the start of this Scavenger Hunt is less than one month away!!! 

Here are some further details regarding the Scavenger Hunt:

- Online registration for the Scavenger Hunt will end at 12 p.m. EST on August 1st. 
- If you want to participate in the Scavenger Hunt, but you forget to register by the deadline or decide to do it later, we will take walk-up registrations at our Welcome Party at Pop Century. This will be your final opportunity to register for this event as the Welcome Party is the official start of the Scavenger Hunt.
- On August 1st, team captains for teams that have registered will receive a private message from me on Disboards.com confirming your registration. We will need important information on how we will be getting the Scavenger Hunt questions and tasks to you in that private message on August 1st. So, please reply as soon as possible.

If you are registering for the Scavenger Hunt, please fill out this information in a post below:

Team Name:
Team Captain:
Team Members (up to 3 extra members or family-size):
Disboards names (Please mark team captain with a #):
Will you be at the Pop Century Welcome Party (Y or N):

We look forward to seeing everyone in just a few weeks!


----------



## Ravens girl

By then I should have my TiW card.


----------



## SG131

I just got a touring plans alert that animal kingdom is now open until 10 the night of the party instead of 9 if that changes anyone’s pre-party plans.


----------



## Tiggerette

SG131 said:


> I just got a touring plans alert that animal kingdom is now open until 10 the night of the party instead of 9 if that changes anyone’s pre-party plans.


That would make it much easier for the Nomad lounge pre-party!


----------



## disneysteve

Tiggerette said:


> That would make it much easier for the Nomad lounge pre-party!


Absolutely. I was hoping that would happen so we didn't have to stand around in the parking lot for nearly 2 hours. Closing at 10 is great. By the time they actually kick us out and we make our way back to the entrance, we shouldn't have too much time to kill.


----------



## afan

disneysteve said:


> Absolutely. I was hoping that would happen so we didn't have to stand around in the parking lot for nearly 2 hours. Closing at 10 is great. By the time they actually kick us out and we make our way back to the entrance, we shouldn't have too much time to kill.



My plan was and still is just in case, to bring a magazine or book to keep me busy in case I'm alone   But glad it's later so I can dawdle on my way out.


----------



## 115belladonna

Kathleen Glasgow said:


> Anyone want to join me for dinner at the Rainforest Cafe at 9:15pm the night of the party? The restaurant is open until 10, so I think we can linger a bit there, and it's right next to the front entrance. I have 7 spots open as Kate Davies has already claimed a spot. @TheMaxRebo can you put this on the calendar?


If you still have room for 1 more, I would like to join.


----------



## disneysteve

afan said:


> My plan was and still is just in case, to bring a magazine or book to keep me busy in case I'm alone   But glad it's later so I can dawdle on my way out.


You won’t be alone. There will be 1,000 of us waiting together. Perfect time to make new friends.


----------



## Tiggerette

disneysteve said:


> Absolutely. I was hoping that would happen so we didn't have to stand around in the parking lot for nearly 2 hours. Closing at 10 is great. By the time they actually kick us out and we make our way back to the entrance, we shouldn't have too much time to kill.



Yeah, I'm really glad for y'all. The timing should be perfect. I knew I wouldn't have a park ticket that day, hence the gathering at non-park Victoria Falls. If circumstances were different, Nomad Lounge is where I'd want to enjoy a sociable evening with friendly DISers. Cheers!


----------



## dkrauss

SG131 said:


> I just got a touring plans alert that animal kingdom is now open until 10 the night of the party instead of 9 if that changes anyone’s pre-party plans.


Just got the same email from Touring Plans     We are rock-solid in for the Pre-Event party at Nomad Lounge now!!!!

Doug


----------



## afan

disneysteve said:


> You won’t be alone. There will be 1,000 of us waiting together. Perfect time to make new friends.



But not that many if I'd been out there from 9 on which had been the plan.


----------



## czechplz

SG131 said:


> I just got a touring plans alert that animal kingdom is now open until 10 the night of the party instead of 9 if that changes anyone’s pre-party plans.



I'm actually a tad bit annoyed by this. I was hoping for a nice gap so that the party would start on time. During the Epcot party, we didn't get in until about 45 minutes into the party time and then everything was super rushed.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tiggerette said:


> Yeah, I'm really glad for y'all. The timing should be perfect. I knew I wouldn't have a park ticket that day, hence the gathering at non-park Victoria Falls. If circumstances were different, Nomad Lounge is where I'd want to enjoy a sociable evening with friendly DISers. Cheers!



One benefit for the Victoria Falls party is the buses to AK should run a bit later for folks who want to use that travel option


I'll recheck all the park hours and update the main spreadsheet


----------



## ChimneyJim

czechplz said:


> I'm actually a tad bit annoyed by this. I was hoping for a nice gap so that the party would start on time. During the Epcot party, we didn't get in until about 45 minutes into the party time and then everything was super rushed.


Hadn't thought of that.  FOP line could still be clearing when party is supposed to start.


----------



## afan

We have openings at our garden grill solo breakfast.

We had one person that made an adr for 4 at 845 and we also have a spot at our 9am group of 8.

That means we have 5 spots if anyone wants to join us.  It's the Thursday.  Reply here and we'll get it sorted out.


----------



## disneysteve

czechplz said:


> During the Epcot party, we didn't get in until about 45 minutes into the party time


I don't remember this at all. Are you saying they didn't let you into the park until 45 minutes after the start time? That seems like something I'd remember.


----------



## Kathleen Glasgow

OK for the Rainforest Cafe Meet Up on Sat Night starts at 9:15pm and should let us hang out till after 10pm, so we don't have to wait long. I have only one spot left. Below is what I have for all those who have signed up. Let me know if I missed anyone. ( I had sign ups from here and the FB group). So at this point I have 1 spot left. 


1Kathleen2Kate Davies3Joe Bitten4Bella Tomkins5@SG1316@DanielleC7@115belladonna8


----------



## k8Davies

Kathleen Glasgow said:


> OK for the Rainforest Cafe Meet Up on Sat Night starts at 9:15pm and should let us hang out till after 10pm, so we don't have to wait long. I have only one spot left. Below is what I have for all those who have signed up. Let me know if I missed anyone. ( I had sign ups from here and the FB group). So at this point I have 1 spot left.
> 
> 
> 1Kathleen2Kate Davies3Joe Bitten4Bella Tomkins5@SG1316@DanielleC7@115belladonna8




Not that it takes to much deducing but the number 2 slot is me, so can be contacted both here and on FB if you have any updates.


----------



## Kathleen Glasgow

k8Davies said:


> Not that it takes to much deducing but the number 2 slot is me, so can be contacted both here and on FB if you have any updates.



Perfect!!


----------



## gberg

Tiggerette said:


> That would make it much easier for the Nomad lounge pre-party!


Speaking of which please add me to the Nomad list!


----------



## DanielleC

afan said:


> We have openings at our garden grill solo breakfast.
> 
> We had one person that made an adr for 4 at 845 and we also have a spot at our 9am group of 8.
> 
> That means we have 5 spots if anyone wants to join us.  It's the Thursday.  Reply here and we'll get it sorted out.



I'll take 1 if still available


----------



## afan

DanielleC said:


> I'll take 1 if still available



Put you down.  There's still room for 4 at the GG solo breakfast on Thursday.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

**** SKYLINER OPENING DATE ANNOUNCED - SEPT 29th ****

Just an FYI that Disney has announced Sept 29th as the opening date for the Disney Skyliner - still some chatter there may be soft openings before then, but definitely would keep this in mind as you are putting in room requests and just making plans that likely will not be able to ride this during the Dreams event.  Too bad

https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/disn...-set-for-september-29th-at-walt-disney-world/

**** /end SKYLINER OPENING DATE ANNOUNCED - SEPT 29th ****


----------



## Tiggerette

Posted question on Glow Party thread.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/glow-party-meetup-sat-aug-10-rsvp-thread.3753168/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

***** WISH LIST FOR GKTW AND FORKYS FOR SALE *****​
Please see this thread for info from Kathy Werling (@safetymom)  about the GKTW collection at the event:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/wish-list-for-gktw-dropoff-and-forkys-for-sale.3759976/
***** /end WISH LIST FOR GKTW AND FORKYS FOR SALE *****​


----------



## ChimneyJim

Now the 10pm Rivers of Light will work out well.  Walk out and get in line for party.


----------



## PolkaDotPanda

We’ve made a last minute resort change and are now staying at Wilderness Lodge instead of Pop, same dates 8/7-8/12.


----------



## czechplz

disneysteve said:


> I don't remember this at all. Are you saying they didn't let you into the park until 45 minutes after the start time? That seems like something I'd remember.



It definitely happened. I was very annoyed by it and Pete even mentioned it on the podcast. The food wasn't even supposed to be open until an hour into the party and I remember that we headed straight there once we got in.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

***** 3-WEEK OUT SCHEDULE REVIEW ****​
Hey everyone, so we are 3 weeks out from the official start of the event so thought I would do a check-in to see how everyone was and see if any updates were needed to the schedule and/or if anyone had any updates to be made to the first page posts

Also, I am prepping the schedule tags I will printout and have for everyone - these will have the Facebook group logo on one side and then the below on the other side and a wire keychain so you can clip them to bags, etc.

I know at this point we are still waiting on hearing if the Sushi and Karaoke event is happening and the details for the Patreon event - hopefully details for both as well as timing of the podcast taping are out soon so I can update this and start producing them

*PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP IF THERE IS ANYTHING ELSE HERE THAT SHOULD BE UPDATED* (@czechplz - I saw a post from you that you may be changing the meeting time/place for the Universal meet ... let me know if that happened or not. 

_Also note, when I paste it in it shrinks it a bit and when I expand it it gets a bit blurry - the original one is very clear as far as text, etc._



Thanks all!   Can't believe we are nearly there and super excited for everything!!!!


***** /end 3-WEEK OUT SCHEDULE REVIEW ****​


----------



## afan

Signed up for the ice cream m social.  Had wanted to meet my agent if she's there anywya but adding mickey and minnie pushed me to do it.


----------



## Tiggerette

Thanks Max Rebo! Your comprehensive schedule is awesome! I have a few (minor) updates for it, if it's useful to you:
- Hoop de Doo review. Should we plan to meet at 8:00pm at Pioneer Hall? This will give us a chance to don our lime green handkerchiefs, a chance for chronically late people to be late and not miss our seating, and for us to socialize together! I just think being explicit with the arrival timing would be helpful. Thank you again for the hankies!

- Victoria Falls. It might be helpful to name the location as "AKV Victoria Falls Lounge" for folks that aren't used to the resort.

- (I don't know if you need this for the schedule) Wed. Aug 7. I'll wear a super bright lime green lace top to find me. Think BIG 80s!

Thanks!!


----------



## gberg

This looks awesome!  Nothing to add to the tag but please add me to the pre party meet at Nomad Lounge.  And as Tom Petty would sing "The waiting is the hardest part"!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tiggerette said:


> Thanks Max Rebo! Your comprehensive schedule is awesome! I have a few (minor) updates for it, if it's useful to you:
> - Hoop de Doo review. Should we plan to meet at 8:00pm at Pioneer Hall? This will give us a chance to don our lime green handkerchiefs, a chance for chronically late people to be late and not miss our seating, and for us to socialize together! I just think being explicit with the arrival timing would be helpful. Thank you again for the hankies!
> 
> - Victoria Falls. It might be helpful to name the location as "AKV Victoria Falls Lounge" for folks that aren't used to the resort.
> 
> - (I don't know if you need this for the schedule) Wed. Aug 7. I'll wear a super bright lime green lace top to find me. Think BIG 80s!
> 
> Thanks!!



Thanks for the thoughts - and good point about getting to Hoop Dee Doo a bit early - I know they suggest checking in at least 30 mins early, so maybe even earlier as a target ... bould do like meet at Crockett's Tavern before hand, checking in by 8 .... can you tell this is a kid free trip for me with all the pre-partying I am proposing


----------



## 1Grumpy9

I am getting really excited about this trip!!!  I got my magicband in the mail the other day and I am going to make another payment for my room tomorrow.  I didn't sign up for any of the "official" events because they didn't work with my schedule as I have friends that I am meeting up with at Animal Kingdom the afternoon of the party.  I haven't seen them since 2016, so it will be good to hang out with them for a little bit at AK.

I have to get through next week with my work trip before I can truthfully say I am completely ready for this trip.  I have started getting together a list of things I need to take (packing list).

I am working on getting things for the Wish List for GKTW.  Since I am flying, I am going to be bringing some of the little things.

Thanks Phil for getting all of these "Un-Official" events together!!!  I can't wait to see those that I already know and have met and also meet a bunch of new DISers during the week.


----------



## k8Davies

In the next couple of days I will send out the dedicated Plaza breakfast mail so we’re all joined up.



afan said:


> Signed up for the ice cream m social.  Had wanted to meet my agent if she's there anywya but adding mickey and minnie pushed me to do it.



I don’t have an agent but Mickey and Minnie definitely pushed me over the top as well.

Also as it lasts till 5pm and I don’t want to go back to the hotel before HDDR, might go for a pre dinner-show cocktail if anyone wants to come with.


----------



## disneysteve

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks for the thoughts - and good point about getting to Hoop Dee Doo a bit early - I know they suggest checking in at least 30 mins early, so maybe even earlier as a target ... bould do like meet at Crockett's Tavern before hand, checking in by 8 .... can you tell this is a kid free trip for me with all the pre-partying I am proposing


Another reason to get there early is that the Photopass photographer is out front taking pictures before the show.


----------



## JMB1960

TheMaxRebo said:


> *Meet Up Ideas:*
> 
> *Welcome event - for adults, teens, and kids (At POP Century):*
> On Wednesday, August 7th, we will hold a welcome event so that people can introduce themselves and put some faces to names.  This is a great opportunity to meet some people early on so you can see some friendly faces later in the week and at the party on Saturday.  This will also be a chance for teens and kids to meet one other folk of the similar ages and hopefully make some new friends!  I will lead the organization of this!
> 
> Note: several people have mentioned interest in a 2nd welcome event to be held at the Contemporary where the registration is.  If you are, let me know (and what day/time you are thinking of) and we can try to organize something
> 
> Interested:
> - @rchristiansen's daughter Stephanie (16)
> - @sbenemerito (Shanda)'s and sons AJ (16) and Dylan(13)
> - @TheMaxRebo and his wife
> - @dkrauss and his wife
> - @ewrtomco, @Carma3 and their mom
> - @afan
> - @sbenemerito
> - @disneyholic family and Daughter (@Mickeymouseisking)
> - @dina444444
> - @skittles67
> - @wnwardii
> - @Ravens girl
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> - @PolkaDotPanda and husband
> - @Dennis McEwen
> - @disneysteve and wife and daughter
> - @bartleyosu and husband
> - @NWasikWare and sister Kate
> - @travelinjenn and Husband and Daughter (17)
> - @gberg
> - @Idaho Mouse and wife and kids
> - @MK2010  and husband, DD (17) and her BF (14)
> - @Brian_WDW74
> - @Michele&Jessica
> - @DanielleC
> 
> 
> *Monoral Bar Crawl:*
> Who doesn't love a good bar crawl?  Join fellow DISers as we leverage the monorail to try drinks at the various monoral resorts.  Note, the time and date were schedule to fit in and around a number of the official events that are taking place that day at the various monorail resorts
> 
> *Date/time:* Thursday, August 8th @ 3:00pm - 8pm
> 
> 3:00pm: starting at the Outer Rim Bar at the Contemporary
> 4:00pm: Trader Sam's Tiki Bar
> after that .... TBD
> 
> NOTE:  If the Skyliner is open we can pivot to that or just something on the Skyliner-line at another date/time
> 
> _Interested_:
> - @TheMaxRebo and wife
> - @Cousin Orville
> - @disneyholic family (Beth - if she can conquer her fears) and daughter @Mickeymouseisking (Chani)
> - @MaryKatesMom and her husband
> - @k8Davies
> - @dina444444
> - @wnwardii
> - @SG131
> - @3cmom and husband and son (10)
> - @gberg
> - @WorldExplorer
> - @javaman
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @AMusicLifeForMe and Dad
> - @skittles67 and her Husband
> - @bartleyosu
> - @thiabelle and her daughter
> - @rchristiansen and husband
> - @Sylver
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> - @pSTANchio and wife
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> - @Dennis McEwen
> - @Braddy007 and wife
> - @Bedsypoppins and husband
> - @disneysteve and wife and daughter
> - @PamNC
> - @NWasikWare and sister
> - @met19
> - @travelinjenn and Husband and Daughter (17)
> - @DanielleC
> - @Idaho Mouse and wife and kids
> - @jennie622
> - @Skip3key and DW
> - @Brian_WDW74
> - @jennie622
> - @Idaho Mouse and wife
> - @DanielleC
> - @AKL Ranger
> 
> 
> *Pre-Party Meet-Up:*
> Two options:
> 
> - A "Get Your Glow" pre-party at Victoria Falls at Animal Kingdom Lodge hosted by @Tiggerette
> - Nomad Lounge in Animal Kingdom
> 
> _Interested in Victoria Falls:_
> - @Tiggerette
> - @czechplz + 3
> 
> 
> _Interested in Nomad Lounge:_
> - @TheMaxRebo and wife
> - @AMusicLifeForMe and his dad
> - @Gehrig1B and wife and daughter
> - @disneyholic family (Beth) and daughter @Mickeymouseisking (Chani)
> - @Michele&Jessica (Michele only)
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> - @PolkaDotPanda and husband
> - @dkrauss and wife
> - @skittles67 and her Husband
> - @jennie622
> - @Idaho Mouse and wife
> - @disneysteve and wife and daughter
> - @AKL Ranger
> - @Ron from Michigan and wife, and cousing and wife
> - @gberg
> 
> 
> _Interested, but location TBD:_
> - @Cousin Orville
> - @Nanb and sister
> - @MaryKatesMom and her husband
> - @k8Davies
> - @bartleyosu
> - @dina444444
> - @Ladyfish77 and husband and son (23)
> - @wnwardii
> - @SG131
> - @gberg
> - @isabellea
> - @WorldExplorer
> - @Malia78
> - @115belladonna
> - @Carma3 with sister (@ewrtomco) and mother
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @Aerin75 and Roomie
> - @JLoinDisney and her Husband
> - @rchristiansen and husband and daughter
> - @Sylver
> - @Maytulip32 and her husband
> - @wnwardii
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> - @Tiggerette
> - @Dennis McEwen
> - @Braddy007 and wife
> - @PamNC
> - @NWasikWare and sister
> - @TXMemaw and husband
> - @met19
> - @wariokartel and wife
> - @troy63 and son
> - @Lisann
> - @Sylver
> - @Brian_WDW74
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pre-Party dinner at Rianforest Cafe*
> Join fellow DISers for some sustenance before we party the night away.  A 9:15pm ADR has been arranged by @Kathleen Glasgow at the Animal Kingdom Rain Forest Cafe
> 
> Interested:
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> - @k8Davies
> 
> 
> *Trivia Contest*
> Potentially at the Beach Club where it was held in the past on Mon, Wed, and Fridays
> 
> Interested:
> - @Ravens girl
> - @disneyholic family and daughter @Mickeymouseisking
> - @afan
> - @dina444444
> - @wnwardii
> - @NeuroCindy
> - @Carma3 with sister (@ewrtomco) and mother
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @Aerin75 and Roomie
> - @bartleyosu
> - @rchristiansen and husband and daughter
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> - @afan
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> - @disneysteve and wife and daughter
> - @PamNC
> - @NWasikWare and sister Kate
> - @travelinjenn and Husband and Daughter (17)
> - @DanielleC
> 
> 
> *Yehaa Bob:*
> Catch Yehaa Bob Jackson as he rocks the Roost with his wacky piano playing and singing.  His performances are typically _Wednesday_ through _Saturday_ at 8:30 p.m. and 10:30 p.m.
> 
> Interested:
> - @disneyholic family and daughter @Mickeymouseisking
> - @TheMaxRebo and his wife
> - @k8Davies
> - @Nanb and Melody
> - @PrncessA and family
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @Ravens girl
> - @Sylver
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> - @afan
> - @ewrtomco, @Carma3 and their mom
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> - @Tiggerette
> - @PamNC
> - @Sylver
> 
> 
> *Universal Day:*
> Coordinated trip over to the dark side to enjoy Harry Potter Land with other fans - plan is to hold this on Tuesday, August 7th and meet at 3pm outside of the Three Broomsticks, right beside the Sirius Black poster.  Reach out to @czechplz
> 
> Interested:
> - @czechplz and 3 other adults
> - @bartleyosu
> - @NeuroCindy
> - @travelinjenn and husband (though don't arrive utnil the 7th)
> - @Malia78
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @thiabelle and her daughter
> 
> 
> *Miniature Golf Tournament:*
> 
> NOTE: THIS EVENT HAS BEEN CANCELLED!!!
> 
> Come compete with other DISers in a game of skill, luck, and fun - hosted by @AMusicLifeForMe
> 
> Location: Fantasia Gardens and Fairways Miniature Golf
> Date/time: Friday, August 9th @ 5:30pm
> 
> Interested:
> - @AMusicLifeForMe
> - @rchristiansen and husband and daughter
> - @SG131
> - @3cmom and husband and son (10)
> - @disneyholic family and her daughter @Mickeymouseisking
> - @dina444444
> - @k8Davies
> - @Malia78
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @afan
> - @wnwardii
> - @Braddy007 and wife
> - @troy63 and son
> - @DanielleC
> 
> 
> *A Disney Tour:*
> Keeping track of who has booked what tours .... please book on your own to whatever tour you want and I will keep this post update:
> 
> _Walt Disney: Marceline to Magic Kingdom:_
> - Thursday, August 8th @8:00am @Gehrig1B and wife
> - Friday, August 9th @8:00am: @TheMaxRebo and wife; @DanielleC
> 
> 
> 
> _Up Close with Rhinos (not Ryno):_
> - Sunday, August 4th @11:00am: @ChimneyJim
> -Wednesday , August 14th @11:00am: @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking
> 
> 
> _Backstage Magic:_
> - Tuesday, August 13th @ 9:00am: @disneyholic family, @Mickeymouseisking
> 
> 
> Interested:
> - @rchristiansen and husband and daughter
> - @wnwardii
> - @Nanb and Melody
> - @sbenemerito husband and sons (16 and 13)
> - @WorldExplorer
> - @115belladonna
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @pSTANchio and his wife
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> - @poohj80
> - @Gehrig1B and wife (though have already done Keys to the Kingdom, so ideally something else)
> - @bartleyosu and husband
> - @NWasikWare and sister
> - @DanielleC
> 
> 
> *Hoop Dee Doo Review:*
> A hilarious, high-spirited hootenanny the whole family will enjoy, accompanied by a finger-lickin’ countrified feast.
> 
> Currently booked ADRs:
> * 2 booked by @PrncessA (2 ADRs, Category 1 25 spots and Category 2 10 spots)
> Date and Time: Friday, August 9th, @ 8:30pm show
> 
> _Confirmed Attendees:
> Category 1:_
> 1. @PrncessA
> 2. PrncessA's guest 1
> 3. PrncessA's guest 2
> 4. PrncessA's guest 3
> 5. PrncessA's guest 4
> 6. PrncessA's guest 5
> 7. TheMaxRebo's Friend Erin
> 8. TheMaxRebo's Friend Erin's Mom
> 9. @SG131
> 10.
> 11. @skittles67
> 12. skittles67's friend
> 13. @k8Davies
> 14. @Tiggerette
> 15. @Ravens girl
> 16. TheMaxRebo's Friend Jaso
> 17. TheMaxRebo's Friend Liz
> 18. @TheMaxRebo
> 19. TheMaxRebo's wife
> 20. @PolkaDotPanda
> 21. PolkaDotPanda's husband
> 22. @wiihoo888
> 23. wiihoo888's husband
> 24. @AMusicLifeForMe
> 25. AMusicLifeForMe's Dad
> 
> _ Category 2:_
> 1. @gberg
> 2. @Kathleen Glasgow
> 3. @Brian_WDW74
> 4. @1Grumpy9
> 5. @WorldExplorer
> 6. @Maytulip32
> 7. Maytylip32's husband
> 8. @poohj80
> 9. poohj80's guest
> 10. @DanielleC
> 
> * One booked by @Lisann
> Date and Time: Friday, August 9th, @ 8:30pm show
> 
> 
> * One booked by @CynthiaC925
> Date and Time: Friday, August 9th, @ 8:30pm show
> 
> _Confirmed Attendees:_
> 1. @CynthiaC925 - now cancelled
> 2.
> 
> (2nd spot may be for @JLoinDisney - can you confirm?)
> 
> 
> 
> WAITLIST: Interested but needs a slot:
> -
> 
> Currently in Tier 2 but prefers Tier 1:
> - @DanielleC
> 
> 
> Showed interest in the past, but didn't confirm - please indicate if still interested to be on wait list or try to find additional ADR:
> - @115belladonna
> - @Aerin75 and Roomie
> - @Ron from Michigan and wife
> - @Sylver
> - @Diapercat04
> 
> 
> 
> *Illuminations Viewing:*
> This fan favorite nighttime show at EPCOT will be going away, so join fellow DISers to say goodbye.  Could include the formal EPCOT Dessert Party or a less formal get together
> 
> Interested:
> - @Ron from Michigan
> - @dina444444
> - @TheMaxRebo and wife
> - @Aerin75 and Roomie
> - @rchristiansen and husband and daughter
> - @gberg
> - @Carma3 and @ewrtomco and their mom
> - @Sylver
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> - @1Grumpy9
> - @Maytulip32 and her husband
> - @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking
> - @wnwardii
> - @bartleyosu and husband
> - @PamNC
> - @troy63 and son
> - @travelinjenn and Husband and Daughter (17)
> - @DanielleC
> - @Lisann
> 
> 
> *Disney Springs: part a) Lunch .... part b) viewing of The Lion King at AMC Theaters:*
> Meet up in Disney Springs and join other DISers for lunch (likely either Homecomin' or Raglan Road).  Additionally, a group will then go to the AMC Theater at Disney Springs to see the new "live action" Lion King movie
> 
> Date to be determined but might work nice on Saturday the 10th for mid-day activity before the party that night) - and the idea is for people to participate in either or both, but coordinate timing so people can attend both if interested
> 
> Interested in Lunch:
> - @Ron from Michigan
> - @Carma3 and @ewrtomco and their mom
> - @Ravens girl (if at Raglan Road)
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> - @1Grumpy9
> - @hertamaniac
> - @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> - @travelinjenn and Husband and Daughter (17)
> - @DanielleC
> - @Brian_WDW74
> 
> Interested in the Movie:
> - @wiihoo888
> - @AMusicLifeForMe
> - @hertamaniac
> - @ewrtomco, @Carma3, and their mom
> 
> 
> *Garden Grill Solo Travelers Breakfast*
> Traveling solo and interested in doing a Character Meet but concerned about doing one by yourself?  Then this is the event for you!  Contact @afan if interested ... currently targeting a pre-park opening meal on Thursday, Friday, or Saturday, with Thursday the leading contender
> 
> _Current Booked ADR:_
> Date and Time: Thursday, August 8th, @ 9am
> Confirmed Attendees:
> - @afan
> - @SG131
> - @k8Davies
> - @115belladonna
> - @PamNC
> - @Malia78
> - @Ravens girl
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> 
> _Also indicated interest (would need a cancellation or 2nd ADR to be made):_
> - @Sylver
> - @Diapercat04
> - @DanielleC
> - @Brian_WDW74
> 
> 
> *World of Animation Night Time Show Viewing*
> A new nighttime show will premier in 2019 at DHS - The World of Animation.  Join fellow DISers as we view this new show in a group!
> 
> Interested:
> - @TheMaxRebo and his wife
> - @wiihoo888
> - @Carma3, @ewrtomco and their mother
> - @Maytulip32 and her husband
> - @gberg
> - @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking
> - @bartleyosu and husband
> - @NWasikWare and sister Kate
> 
> 
> *Group Photo with Mickey and Minnie in their 90th Birthday Outfits*
> To celebrate Mickey's (and Minnie's 90th birthday) Mickey and Minnie will greet guests together inside Town Square Theater, wearing all-new, colorful outfits for their special celebration .... let's get a group together for a group photo!
> 
> Interested:
> - @TheMaxRebo and his wife
> - @disneyholic family
> - @AMusicLifeForMe
> - @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking
> - @115belladonna
> - @NWasikWare and sister Kate
> 
> 
> *Give Kids the World Volunteering*
> An opportunity to volunteer for a great organization and one very much in the hearts of all those at the DIS.  Currently @dkrauss is set up for doing this on August 5th - connect with him if interested in joining that day.  Note that you do have to fill out an application and be screened before you can volunteer there
> 
> Interested:
> - @dkrauss
> - @SG131
> - @hertamaniac
> - @rchristiansen
> - @poohj80
> - @NWasikWare and sister
> 
> 
> *2019 Moonlight Magic at Animal Kingdom on Thursday, August 8th (DVC Event)*
> Enjoy an evening of thrills, entertainment and more as the park becomes your playground.  Event highlights include:  Access to select attractions throughout the park, with shorter-than-usual wait times; Meet-and-greets with Disney Characters;A DJ dance party; Complimentary refreshments
> 
> This event is complimentary for Disney Vacation Club Members and special guests.  A Member can register themselves and up to 3 additional guests per Membership (for total of 4)
> 
> Interested:
> - @Carma3
> - @Ron from Michigan
> - @Maytulip32 and her husband
> - @gberg
> - @czechplz and 3 other adults
> - @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking
> - @Kathleen Glasgow
> - @poohj80
> - @Maytulip32
> - @bartleyosu and husband
> - @jennie622
> - @NWasikWare and sister Kate
> - @troy63 and son
> - @Idaho Mouse and wife and kids
> - @Skip3key and DW
> 
> 
> *Breakfast in Magic Kingdom*
> Join fellow DISers to grab a bite to eat in the Magic Kingdom - back to being planned for the Plaza!  After, if you wish, head to the Contemporary to register for the Official event.  @k8Davies is leading this adventure - and is planned to be the morning of Wednesday, August 7th!
> 
> _Current Booked ADR:_
> Date and Time: Wednesday, August 7th, @ 10:05am @ the Plaza
> Confirmed Attendees:
> 
> - @k8Davies
> - @TheMaxRebo
> - TheMaxRebo's Wife
> - @DanielleC
> - @SG131
> - @Malia78 (maybe)
> 
> Also expressed interested:
> - @JMB1960
> 
> 
> *EPCOT Event*
> @AMusicLifeForMe will lead and organize an event all about celebrating ECPOT:
> - See the Voices of Liberty performances at 3:20 p.m. and 4:05 p.m.
> - Dinner at Teppan Edo or Rose & Crown.
> - Enjoy an evening at EPCOT as a group (ride some attractions and enjoy World Showcase).
> - See the evening performance of Illuminations: Reflections of Earth from Italy*!
> 
> Date and time TDB*
> 
> Interested:
> - @AMusicLifeForMe  and his dad
> - @wnwardii (for dinner and Illuminations)
> - @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking
> - @Lisann
> 
> 
> *EPCOT Scavenger Hunt*
> Test your knowledge and have some fun participating in a scavenger hunt at the one and only EPCOT!  The contest will take place over the course of the event (from at the UnOfficial Welcome Party until the Pandora Party) and will have you answering trivia questions about EPCOT and taking pictures of various landmarks and hidden details in the park itself.  Prizes will be awarded!!!!  Contact @AMusicLifeForMe with questions and to enter your team!!!
> 
> Date and time:
> - Starts: Wed 8/7 @ 4pm
> - Ends: Sat 8/10 @ 11pm
> 
> Interested:
> - @AMusicLifeForMe
> 
> 
> 
> *Interested events that ....
> 
> Involve a bar/lounge:*
> - @TheMaxRebo and his wife
> - @MaryKatesMom and her husband
> - @czechplz and 3 other adults
> - @k8Davies
> - @bartleyosu
> - @rchristiansen and husband
> - @javaman
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @skittles67 and her Husband
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> - @disneyholic family and @Mickeymouseisking
> - @Dennis McEwen
> 
> 
> *Do NOT involve a bar/lounge:*
> 
> 
> *Dinner - either at one location or progressive:*
> - @rchristiansen and husband
> 
> 
> *Are good for Solo travelers:*
> - @Ravens girl
> - @afan
> - @mcnealrkn
> - @k8Davies
> - @bartleyosu
> - @Malia78
> - @gberg
> - @WorldExplorer
> - @javaman
> - @CynthiaC925
> - @Ravens girl
> - @1Grumpy9
> - @115belladonna
> - @Dennis McEwen
> - @jennie622
> - @Lisann
> 
> 
> *Are good for families:*
> - @PrncessA and family and friends
> 
> 
> *Take place in the morning/breakfast:*
> - @k8Davies - morning of the 7th / registration at Contemporary
> - @wiihoo888 and her Husband
> 
> 
> *Are outside of the Parks:*
> - @Lisann
> 
> 
> *Are inside a Park:*
> - @afan


----------



## JMB1960

please confirm my breakfast at the Plaza at MK.
and doing dinner at Rainforest at 9.15 with Kathleen on the 10th before the event
thanks


----------



## dkrauss

TheMaxRebo said:


> ***** 3-WEEK OUT SCHEDULE REVIEW ****​
> Hey everyone, so we are 3 weeks out from the official start of the event so thought I would do a check-in to see how everyone was and see if any updates were needed to the schedule and/or if anyone had any updates to be made to the first page posts
> 
> Also, I am prepping the schedule tags I will printout and have for everyone - these will have the Facebook group logo on one side and then the below on the other side and a wire keychain so you can clip them to bags, etc.
> 
> I know at this point we are still waiting on hearing if the Sushi and Karaoke event is happening and the details for the Patreon event - hopefully details for both as well as timing of the podcast taping are out soon so I can update this and start producing them
> 
> *PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP IF THERE IS ANYTHING ELSE HERE THAT SHOULD BE UPDATED* (@czechplz - I saw a post from you that you may be changing the meeting time/place for the Universal meet ... let me know if that happened or not.
> 
> _Also note, when I paste it in it shrinks it a bit and when I expand it it gets a bit blurry - the original one is very clear as far as text, etc._
> 
> View attachment 418126
> 
> Thanks all!   Can't believe we are nearly there and super excited for everything!!!!
> 
> 
> ***** /end 3-WEEK OUT SCHEDULE REVIEW ****​


Excellent stuff here.......thanks @TheMaxRebo for coordinating this stuff.  Great job.  Looking forward to seeing everyone at the pool bar at PoP Century on August 7th @ 4pm...........for the UnOfficial Welcome Party  

Doug


----------



## Tiggerette

k8Davies said:


> In the next couple of days I will send out the dedicated Plaza breakfast mail so we’re all joined up.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t have an agent but Mickey and Minnie definitely pushed me over the top as well.
> 
> Also as it lasts till 5pm and I don’t want to go back to the hotel before HDDR, might go for a pre dinner-show cocktail if anyone wants to come with.



Yes, I'd be happy to meet up at Crockett's Tavern ahead of our showtime! I'd love to say hello to a fellow Rumors of Light Lounge buddy. I hope MaxRebo will join us too! yay!

To find me that night: I might be wearing my Pride Dorothy Gale, unless it's far too goofy to play dress-up for our dinner. I'm from New Orleans.... we have a problem with our "Is this too over the top?" filter.


----------



## DanielleC

Tiggerette said:


> Yes, I'd be happy to meet up at Crockett's Tavern ahead of our showtime! I'd love to say hello to a fellow Rumors of Light Lounge buddy. I hope MaxRebo will join us too! yay!
> 
> To find me that night: I might be wearing my Pride Dorothy Gale, unless it's far too goofy to play dress-up for our dinner. I'm from New Orleans.... we have a problem with our "Is this too over the top?" filter.





Tiggerette said:


> Yes, I'd be happy to meet up at Crockett's Tavern ahead of our showtime! I'd love to say hello to a fellow Rumors of Light Lounge buddy. I hope MaxRebo will join us too! yay!
> 
> To find me that night: I might be wearing my Pride Dorothy Gale, unless it's far too goofy to play dress-up for our dinner. I'm from New Orleans.... we have a problem with our "Is this too over the top?" filter.



Over the top filter?  LOL  We're supposed to have FUN!  It's Disney after all!!!  Go for it Dorothy!


----------



## k8Davies

Tiggerette said:


> Yes, I'd be happy to meet up at Crockett's Tavern ahead of our showtime! I'd love to say hello to a fellow Rumors of Light Lounge buddy. I hope MaxRebo will join us too! yay!
> 
> To find me that night: I might be wearing my Pride Dorothy Gale, unless it's far too goofy to play dress-up for our dinner. I'm from New Orleans.... we have a problem with our "Is this too over the top?" filter.




Oh no defo go for the Ms Gale attire - I plan to cowboy/cowgirl bound for the event.
Currently trying to find a checked tank and I’ve got a bandana for my hair. 

Was debating cowboy boots but with the heat and ferry them in the luggage probably won’t bother.


----------



## Tiggerette

k8Davies said:


> Oh no defo go for the Ms Gale attire - I plan to cowboy/cowgirl bound for the event.
> Currently trying to find a checked tank and I’ve got a bandana for my hair.
> 
> Was debating cowboy boots but with the heat and ferry them in the luggage probably won’t bother.



I completely hear you on the luggage. Ballet flats usually win out for me cause they're so versatile/light-weight/compact, even though more thematic shoes are just so much more awesome for the complete look. For example, I've got glitter-red heels, but it's hard for me to justify bringing them just for one outfit! Oh the dilemma!!! **melodramatic swoon on the divan**  hehehe...

So very excited for your cowboy/cowgirl bound!


----------



## ChimneyJim

I got my new shoes for the trip!  Been breaking them in at night.


----------



## safetymom

Hi Everyone, if you are coming to the 20 Years of Dreams Event you can drop off items from the GKTW wish list. The list is below. I will deliver the items to GKTW after the event. We will also be offering handmade Forky's for sale. They will be $5.00 each. The money will go to Give Kids The World. We are planning on having 100 of them for sale. If you have any questions, send me an email to kathyw@dreamsunlimitedtravel.com Thank you. 

Gift-Giving Program
All gifts must be new and in
original packaging:
• Batteries – AAA
• Disposable cameras
• Autograph Books
• Crayons (small boxes)
• Gifts for children of all ages (with
batteries)
• Board Games
• Hand Held Games
• Travel Games
• Teenage Gifts
• MP3 Players
• Wii games (rated E)
*Village Entertainment
& Family Programs*
• AA, AAA, and 9V batteries
• Video Services
• Small prizes/toys (non-candy)
• Birthday gifts for children of all ages
• 1/4” x 12” wooden dowels
• Pipe Cleaners
• Sunscreen
• Insect repellent
• Movies (G or PG rated on DVD
and Blu Ray Disc)
• Rain Ponchos
• Wheelchairs (adult and child size)
• Disposable Cutlery
• Pillow Cases for Wish Pillows
(pattern will be provided)
• Gift Cards for material - Joann
Fabrics, Visa, MC
• Xbox One games (rated E, E10+ or T)
• Fancy hats and boas for tea parties
*Villa Support*
• Pressure Washers – Gas Powered
• Treated Lumber – 4x4 x8 Posts
• Cleaning Supplies
• Brooms
• 60 Gallon Trash Liners
• Painting Supplies
• Disposable 1”, 2” and 3” brushes
• Canvas Drop Cloths
• Ladders (any size)
• 6’ & 8’ fiberglass ladders
• Landscaping Supplies
• Rakes – Leaf or Hard Rake
• Shovels – Round long handled
• Hand Cutters and pruners
• Backpack Sprayers
• Pine Bark Nuggets
• Wasp Spray
• Ant bait
*Administrative Support*
Help keep our administrative
costs down.
• CD Envelopes with plastic window
• Mailing Supplies
• Bubble Wrap
• Peanuts
• 2” Packaging Tape
• Office Supplies
• Scissors
• Paper Clips
• 2 x 2 Post It Notes
• Sharpies
• Highlighters


----------



## bartleyosu

TheMaxRebo said:


> ***** 3-WEEK OUT SCHEDULE REVIEW ****​
> Hey everyone, so we are 3 weeks out from the official start of the event so thought I would do a check-in to see how everyone was and see if any updates were needed to the schedule and/or if anyone had any updates to be made to the first page posts
> 
> Also, I am prepping the schedule tags I will printout and have for everyone - these will have the Facebook group logo on one side and then the below on the other side and a wire keychain so you can clip them to bags, etc.
> 
> I know at this point we are still waiting on hearing if the Sushi and Karaoke event is happening and the details for the Patreon event - hopefully details for both as well as timing of the podcast taping are out soon so I can update this and start producing them
> 
> *PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP IF THERE IS ANYTHING ELSE HERE THAT SHOULD BE UPDATED* (@czechplz - I saw a post from you that you may be changing the meeting time/place for the Universal meet ... let me know if that happened or not.
> 
> _Also note, when I paste it in it shrinks it a bit and when I expand it it gets a bit blurry - the original one is very clear as far as text, etc._
> 
> View attachment 418126
> 
> Thanks all!   Can't believe we are nearly there and super excited for everything!!!!
> 
> 
> ***** /end 3-WEEK OUT SCHEDULE REVIEW ****​


This is Awesome, thanks.


----------



## Idaho Mouse

k8Davies said:


> In the next couple of days I will send out the dedicated Plaza breakfast mail so we’re all joined up.


Will you include us in this mail. We still have a reservation at 10, hopefully we can make it work.


----------



## k8Davies

Idaho Mouse said:


> Will you include us in this mail. We still have a reservation at 10, hopefully we can make it work.



Have added you to the Convo.

Although @JMB1960 I can’t seem to add you  to the list so just wanted to check you still want to come


----------



## DanielleC

Tiggerette said:


> I completely hear you on the luggage. Ballet flats usually win out for me cause they're so versatile/light-weight/compact, even though more thematic shoes are just so much more awesome for the complete look. For example, I've got glitter-red heels, but it's hard for me to justify bringing them just for one outfit! Oh the dilemma!!! **melodramatic swoon on the divan**  hehehe...
> 
> So very excited for your cowboy/cowgirl bound!



Oh I can remember the days when I used to wear heels to the parks for the day!


----------



## k8Davies

A slot has opened up at the Plaza Breakfast (MK) 10.05am on Wednesday 7th August if anyone wants it.


----------



## afan

MK park hours for the 7th are now til 10!  EMH 10 to midnight!  Go get SDMT FP's if needed!

I was hoping and am glad they did this.  I got an email about my sdmt fp changing from 8-9 to 810-910 and knew that meant a change in hours.  I was able to switch it to 9-10 which fits with Ryno's event so much better.  And there were other times available.  Working on checking other park hours but this is the only one I had been paying attention to.


----------



## Tiggerette

Just heads up; wed Aug 7 stay moved from ASM to SSR.
All other plans for wed remain the same.


----------



## k8Davies

WebmasterJohn said:


> All events are now sold out except the Ice Cream Social.   We have a lot of space left at that meet however we will need to close it out soon so that we can get the final list to Disney.  If you're interested in the Ice Cream Social please sign up soon.



FYI just saw this post over on the ‘Official’ page.

 I’ve signed up as there will be ice cream, the team and Mickey and Minnie will be in attendance sounds like a fantastic way to spend an afternoon. 

Now just wondering what flavours they’ll have, keeping my fingers crossed for mint choc-chip - yummers


----------



## Carma3

afan said:


> MK park hours for the 7th are now til 10!  EMH 10 to midnight!  Go get SDMT FP's if needed!
> 
> I was hoping and am glad they did this.  I got an email about my sdmt fp changing from 8-9 to 810-910 and knew that meant a change in hours.  I was able to switch it to 9-10 which fits with Ryno's event so much better.  And there were other times available.  Working on checking other park hours but this is the only one I had been paying attention to.


Thanks for this update.  This time change will actually allow my family to enjoy more of the EMH since we are doing the dessert party after the fireworks on the 7th


----------



## Carma3

Its been a while since my last post.  Went over the all the events I was on the list for along with ewrtomco and our mother.  We need to be removed from the following

 Pop Century Welcome event
 Trivia
 Illumination*
 Wonderful World of Animation**
 Disney Springs***
Please takes us off the interested list and add us to Victoria Falls list for the Pre Party meet up at AKL on August 10th

*We just got FP+ for August 6th for 9pm viewing. 
**We have the Star Wars: Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party at 8pm and then the fireworks at 9:30pm on August 11th.
***August 12th will be my family Disney Springs day.  Planning to see Lion King, not sure of the time yet, and have reservation at Raglan Road. Always our last dinner at Disney.

 For the Wonderful World of Animation on August 11th wanted to see if we could see if between the dessert party and the fireworks for Star Wars. Checked the website and it told me no times available for that day.  Does anyone knows if this show is only on certain days?


----------



## ChimneyJim

After much pondering over our travel schedule and "tiredness" I've decided to add a day.  Saturday will be so late that it didn't seem like we'd want to try and pack and check-out while still attending the podcast and starting our drive afterward.  Used the Summer room offer and added another day at CSR.  No tickets or anything.  Hopefully they can keep us in the same room.


----------



## Dave Hollywood

Anyone interested in golfing? We have 2 spots open for 9 (Sunrise 9) holes at 8am on August 7th.  Please contact me if interested. Any skill level welcome.


----------



## JMB1960

k8Davies said:


> Have added you to the Convo.
> 
> Although @JMB1960 I can’t seem to add you  to the list so just wanted to check you still want to come


YES, I WANT TO DO THE BREAKFAST, PLEASE CONFIRM, THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## k8Davies

JMB1960 said:


> YES, I WANT TO DO THE BREAKFAST, PLEASE CONFIRM, THANKS AGAIN!



Yay can’t wait to meet you on the 7th, I’ll see you at the Plaza just before 10am 

Also I still have one open spot if anyone wants it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

***** @WorldExplorer , paging @WorldExplorer  *****​
In trying to finalize the Hoop Dee Doo Revue payment groups, I have heard from everyone except for @WorldExplorer who I was not able to send a message too, I assume as they do not have enough posts yet

Can you please comment/respond to me so I know if you are still interested in attending with the group or not?  We need to finalize how payment will happen

Thanks,

***** /end @WorldExplorer , paging @WorldExplorer  *****​


----------



## Carma3

Has anyone else here heard about the DVC members dinner package that includes dinner at the Wave and the watching the fireworks from the Top the World lounge?  It will be good until December 2nd with some block out dates.  I booked it yesterday for the 9th for 6:30 pm to enjoy with my family.  So if anyone else is interested and is/are a DVC member you just have to call member services to see what is still available during this time period.


----------



## wnwardii

Carma3 said:


> Has anyone else here heard about the DVC members dinner package that includes dinner at the Wave and the watching the fireworks from the Top the World lounge? It will be good until December 2nd with some block out dates. I booked it yesterday for the 9th for 6:30 pm to enjoy with my family. So if anyone else is interested and is/are a DVC member you just have to call member services to see what is still available during this time period.


Pete, along with Theresa, and maybe one or two others, actually did a VLOG about this experience.  I don't quite remember the date, but it was probably about 2 months ago.  If I recall, I think they all enjoyed it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FYI - note from Craig about the Sushi and Singing (and hint about Patreon) event



Teleclashter said:


> The idea isn't dead, but it will most likely be something that just happens organically instead of a planned event. Many have plans already that night whether it's After Hours or such and I also believe a Patreon meet-up may be happening too. As of now, we plan on being there and having some fun and sushi.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

***** 2 WEEK NOTICE!!!!!  ******​
Hi everyone - we are 2 weeks out form the start of the event!!!!!

Just thought I would post a note of excitement and also ask if people are good with all the events (Official or *Un*Official) or if they have any questions/concerns

I know there were a number of ideas for events posted on the first page of this thread that maybe never got anything super formal set up or a leader stepped up for it, etc. - so if there is any interest in having any of these events, now would be a good time to start formalizing things!

Thanks!!!!

***** /end 2 WEEK NOTICE!!!!!  ******​


----------



## DanielleC

Is anyone getting in on August 6th or earlier?


----------



## DanielleC

Probably need to put this out there.  everyone, bring a Poncho, we have been having torrential thunderstorms on and off all day down here.  Some days, by me (near Tampa) we have had more than a foot of rain this month.


----------



## czechplz

DanielleC said:


> Is anyone getting in on August 6th or earlier?



We will be there on August 5th.


----------



## disneysteve

DanielleC said:


> Is anyone getting in on August 6th or earlier?


We arrive on the 6th.


----------



## Brian_WDW74

DanielleC said:


> Is anyone getting in on August 6th or earlier?


I'll be there on the 6th.


----------



## jennie622

Just want to make sure I’m on the ADR for GG breakfast!


----------



## OKW Lover

DanielleC said:


> Probably need to put this out there.  everyone, bring a Poncho, we have been having torrential thunderstorms on and off all day down here.  Some days, by me (near Tampa) we have had more than a foot of rain this month.


Good point!  We live very close to the MK and we are definitely into the rainy season here.  Rain every day, including as I write this at 9:30 am on the 25th.  Expect the typical summer weather pattern when you come.


----------



## Carma3

DanielleC said:


> Is anyone getting in on August 6th or earlier?


My family and I will arrive on August 6th


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jennie622 said:


> Just want to make sure I’m on the ADR for GG breakfast!



just tagging @afan as the leader of that event so they see it


----------



## disneysteve

DanielleC said:


> bring a Poncho


Nah. We don't need no stinkin' poncho.

People often ask us what we do at Disney when it rains. We just say, "We get wet".

I hate covering myself in a glorified trash bag that makes me even more sweaty and disgusting than I was already. I'd rather get rained on.


----------



## afan

jennie622 said:


> Just want to make sure I’m on the ADR for GG breakfast!



You are.  Still finalizing everything but we'll need to use your 845 adr.



TheMaxRebo said:


> just tagging @afan as the leader of that event so they see it



I check for posts multiple times a day no need to tag   always makes me worry when you do.


----------



## gberg

DanielleC said:


> Is anyone getting in on August 6th or earlier?


I'll be there really late on the 3rd so technically the 4th!


----------



## Ravens girl

I’m arriving on the 6th.


----------



## Dave Hollywood

Still have 2 spots open for golfing on 8/7 at 8am if anyone is interested.


----------



## DanielleC

DanielleC said:


> Probably need to put this out there.  everyone, bring a Poncho, we have been having torrential thunderstorms on and off all day down here.  Some days, by me (near Tampa) we have had more than a foot of rain this month.



I was wondering if we all wanted to get together for dinner on the 6th.  Nothing fancy and most likely a counter service location since it's last minute.  I have to work and I'm coming right from work but should be there around 6-6:30


----------



## disneysteve

DanielleC said:


> I was wondering if we all wanted to get together for dinner on the 6th.  Nothing fancy and most likely a counter service location since it's last minute.  I have to work and I'm coming right from work but should be there around 6-6:30


I'm going to say no for us. We drive down so I can't be sure what time we'll arrive and that evening is generally devoted to chilling, unpacking and getting the house set up, a Publix run to stock the kitchen, etc. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## javaman

bad news; I had to shave 2 days off the front of my vacation so I'm going to miss a couple of the DIS events, the welcome party at POP and ice cream social  
I won't be arriving to the POP until the 9th now instead of the 7th. good news; I was able to snag a Galaxies Edge preview on the 19th so now I'll be staying 4 extra nights. anyone else in the same boat? at the least I'll be able to make it to Pandora and the Sunday podcast.


----------



## Braddy007

Arriving on the 5th, split stay between club level at Coronado and then moving to the Contemporary for the meet.


----------



## Carma3

DanielleC said:


> I was wondering if we all wanted to get together for dinner on the 6th.  Nothing fancy and most likely a counter service location since it's last minute.  I have to work and I'm coming right from work but should be there around 6-6:30


We will have to pass.  We will be arriving around 5 pm and our plans are to drop off our carry-ons  than hit Epcot to see illumination for the last time and EMH in the evening


----------



## Ravens girl

DanielleC said:


> Probably need to put this out there.  everyone, bring a Poncho, we have been having torrential thunderstorms on and off all day down here.  Some days, by me (near Tampa) we have had more than a foot of rain this month.



Thanks for the heads up. I have a poncho and a rain jacket on my packing list.


----------



## Ravens girl

DanielleC said:


> I was wondering if we all wanted to get together for dinner on the 6th.  Nothing fancy and most likely a counter service location since it's last minute.  I have to work and I'm coming right from work but should be there around 6-6:30



What did you have in mind? Counter service at the Contemporary or Disney Springs? I’d enjoy meeting up.


----------



## disneyholic family

DanielleC said:


> Is anyone getting in on August 6th or earlier?



we arrive on the 6th, but after flying non-stop for 13.5 hours i doubt we'll be fit company while we fall asleep standing up...
i'm hoping we'll be ready to go on the 7th...

.


----------



## disneyholic family

so we're back after our 2 weeks of disney in europe (disney magic cruise + disneyland paris), we're back home and now i can finally organize for our trip to orlando.

can't wait to meet you all!!

.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DanielleC said:


> Is anyone getting in on August 6th or earlier?



We get in the afternoon of the 6th - but my wife and I have an ADR for "date night" at the new Toledo at Destino Tower - with plans for pre-dinner drinks at Dahlia

If you want me to add something to the first post about an "arrival dinner" or something .... I'd suggest something out of the parks for people not using a park ticket that day.  Maybe Disney Springs or something like Captain Cooks at the Poly and then watching the fireworks from the beach there


----------



## k8Davies

I arrive on the 6th but I will be probably jet lagged and I think I need to at least sleep before people meet me.

As  Tired, cranky and disoriented is not the first impression I’m going for.

I’ll stick with just my normal level of craziness for when I meet you all.


----------



## afan

Last Call!!  We still have room for a couple people at our Garden Grill Solo Travelers breakfast on Thursday the 8th.  We have two adr's we're filling one at 845 and one at 9.  We'd love to have you join us!

Let me know by the end of Sunday.  Thanks!


----------



## Idaho Mouse

Dave Hollywood said:


> Still have 2 spots open for golfing on 8/7 at 8am if anyone is interested.


Myself and my 12 year old daughter have a tee time for 8/6 at 7:30, the 7th doesn't work for us. If you are going to be there on the 6th I can grab a tee time for 4. 


DanielleC said:


> I was wondering if we all wanted to get together for dinner on the 6th. Nothing fancy and most likely a counter service location since it's last minute. I have to work and I'm coming right from work but should be there around 6-6:30


We are arriving late on 8/1. We are going to be in Epcot on the 6th. We would be up for something in that area.


----------



## DanielleC

Ravens girl said:


> What did you have in mind? Counter service at the Contemporary or Disney Springs? I’d enjoy meeting up.



Probably Disney Springs.   I would think then 7-7:30 pm???


----------



## Carma3

Idaho Mouse said:


> Myself and my 12 year old daughter have a tee time for 8/6 at 7:30, the 7th doesn't work for us. If you are going to be there on the 6th I can grab a tee time for 4.
> 
> We are arriving late on 8/1. We are going to be in Epcot on the 6th. We would be up for something in that area.


 After checking in at BLT 8/6.   We are planning to go to Epcot hopefully by 7/7:30 pm.  See the 8 pm Guardian of Galaxy Awesome Mix show  FP+ for illumination and then enjoy the evening EMH.  We will be the three women wearing 'blue shirts with Disney written in white, Hope to bump into you and your family there


----------



## k8Davies

Single digit dancing - 9 days and counting


----------



## TheMaxRebo

***** HOOP DEE DOO UPDATED PAYMENT GROUPS *****​
Just a note that I posted a message to the Hoop Dee Doo group with some updates to the payment groups as there are now 4 groups and I shifted around a few people so all the people with the Cat 2 ADR are in one group

Also, I have never gotten confirmation from @WorldExplorer and they don't have enough posts for me to message them.  Does anyone know them?  If I don't get confirmation by Aug 1st I cannot guarantee we can get a ticket for them as we need payment from all those going

Thank you!

***** /end HOOP DEE DOO UPDATED PAYMENT GROUPS *****​


----------



## dkrauss

k8Davies said:


> Single digit dancing - 9 days and counting


We leave in a week   .  Going down early to volunteer at GKTW.

So looking forward to meeting so many DISer's..........first up for my wife and I is the "Un-official Meet up @ PoP"!!!  Really hoping everyone who's around on, August 7th from 4pm-7pm @ the PoP Pool bar, can join the party!!!

Doug


----------



## disneysteve

We leave next Monday to drive down. We'll arrive on Tuesday. We usually spend the night somewhere in the Carolinas or northern Georgia.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dkrauss said:


> We leave in a week   .  Going down early to volunteer at GKTW.
> 
> So looking forward to meeting so many DISer's..........first up for my wife and I is the "Un-official Meet up @ PoP"!!!  Really hoping everyone who's around on, August 7th from 4pm-7pm @ the PoP Pool bar, can join the party!!!
> 
> Doug



I have already been perusing the Petals Bar (the Pop pool bar) menu online


----------



## disneysteve

TheMaxRebo said:


> I have already been perusing the Petals Bar (the Pop pool bar) menu online


I just looked myself. Looks like the only food is wings or boneless wings. I guess you can get food in the food court and bring it out.


----------



## SG131

So will anyone else be at DAH on Thursday that would want to meet up? I made a last min decision to throw together an Ursula outfit for MNSSHP when I go on my next trip that could double as an after hours outfit!


----------



## afan

SG131 said:


> So will anyone else be at DAH on Thursday that would want to meet up? I made a last min decision to throw together an Ursula outfit for MNSSHP when I go on my next trip that could double as an after hours outfit!



I'll be there!  Haven't figured out when I'm heading over yet.  Will probably try to get a nap in back at pop since I'm doing EMH thr night before and that morning at Epcot.  But it is easier for me to keep going and not be tired when I'm with someone else vs alone.


----------



## Braddy007

SG131 said:


> So will anyone else be at DAH on Thursday that would want to meet up? I made a last min decision to throw together an Ursula outfit for MNSSHP when I go on my next trip that could double as an after hours outfit!



Not sure, still waiting for the Patreon event, there was a hint it could be on Thursday. I hope it’s announced this week.


----------



## SG131

afan said:


> I'll be there!  Haven't figured out when I'm heading over yet.  Will probably try to get a nap in back at pop since I'm doing EMH thr night before and that morning at Epcot.  But it is easier for me to keep going and not be tired when I'm with someone else vs alone.


Well I’ll see you at the Epcot breakfast so we can maybe figure something out for getting together. I’m probably not going to be there all that early either.


----------



## dkrauss

disneysteve said:


> I just looked myself. Looks like the only food is wings or boneless wings. I guess you can get food in the food court and bring it out.


Hadn't considered food...  We're heading back to the MK after the meetup (didn't get in to Ryno's event ) I'm leaning towards a hotdog at Casey's.....but should probably eat something at PoP. I do like wings 

Doug


----------



## Idaho Mouse

We have 4 days until we head down, patiently waiting.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneysteve said:


> I just looked myself. Looks like the only food is wings or boneless wings. I guess you can get food in the food court and bring it out.





dkrauss said:


> Hadn't considered food...  We're heading back to the MK after the meetup (didn't get in to Ryno's event ) I'm leaning towards a hotdog at Casey's.....but should probably eat something at PoP. I do like wings
> 
> Doug



The food court is like right there so can get food there too.  The plant based burger sounded interesting as far as topings and stuff


----------



## disneyholic family

TheMaxRebo said:


> The food court is like right there so can get food there too.  The plant based burger sounded interesting as far as topings and stuff



wish they had a gluten free pizza.....the disney magic totally spoiled me.....yummiest pizza i've ever had and it was gluten free!!!!  
.


----------



## Brian_WDW74

SG131 said:


> So will anyone else be at DAH on Thursday that would want to meet up? I made a last min decision to throw together an Ursula outfit for MNSSHP when I go on my next trip that could double as an after hours outfit!


I'll be there solo so if you're getting a group together I'm definitely interested in joining in.


----------



## Ravens girl

DanielleC said:


> Probably Disney Springs.   I would think then 7-7:30 pm???



7:00 - 7:30 sounds good.


----------



## bartleyosu

Ravens girl said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I have a poncho and a rain jacket on my packing list.


Raven's girl, did you do the monorail crawl at one of the parties?  I only remember some names.  I think another was Gan?


----------



## bartleyosu

disneyholic family said:


> so we're back after our 2 weeks of disney in europe (disney magic cruise + disneyland paris), we're back home and now i can finally organize for our trip to orlando.
> 
> can't wait to meet you all!!
> What did you think of Disneyland Paris?  We went to Europe in June and did one day there.  Loved the castle, but found the service element very lacking.
> .


----------



## Ravens girl

bartleyosu said:


> Raven's girl, did you do the monorail crawl at one of the parties?  I only remember some names.  I think another was Gan?



Yes I did do the monorail crawl! It’ll be great to see you again.


----------



## disneyholic family

bartleyosu said:


> What did you think of Disneyland Paris? We went to Europe in June and did one day there. Loved the castle, but found the service element very lacking.



The park is very pretty and the attractions are excellent. However, we also found the service element to be severely lacking.
I doubt we will every go back.


----------



## Tiggerette

Heads up on the *POR Yeehaw Bob. His only scheduled show during the DISmeet weekend is Wed Aug 7. *After Wed, he's not back from travel till the 14th.

I'll definitely be there right after I check into SSR and freshen up. Looking to arrive between 7:30-8pm to make sure I get a table for the 8:30pm show. I'm definitely wearing a neon green (DIS color?) lace top. I might just go "all in" on the neon 80s. If so.... then side ponytail ahoy! hehehe. 

See y'all wed night if you're coming to POR for the show.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*=== EPCOT SCAVENGER HUNT NEWS ===*

Hi everyone! I am here to remind all of you that you have just a few days left to register online for the EPCOT Scavenger Hunt if you haven't registered a team already! Online sign-ups end on August 1st at 12 p.m. EST. 

If you don't register by that time, you will be able to register a team at the UnOfficial Welcome Party at Pop Century on August 7th from 4-6 p.m. (I believe this event runs until 7 p.m. but I won't be there that late). This will be your final opportunity to register a team as the Scavenger Hunt officially starts when the UnOfficial Welcome Party begins.

To submit a team, use the template below and make a comment on this thread or submit a comment to our Scavenger Hunt Facebook page here: https://www.facebook.com/events/340846513286404/

Here is the template you need to fill out if you want to register a team: 

Team Name:
Team Captain:
Team Members (Up to 3 extra members or family-size):
Disboards names (Please mark team captain with a #):
Will you be at the UnOfficial Welcome Party (Y or N):

Team Captains...Remember to keep a lookout in your private message folder for a private message from me on August 1st regarding the information needed in order to receive the questions and tasks for the Scavenger Hunt!

We look forward to seeing everyone in about a week!!!


----------



## 1Grumpy9

One week until I leave!!!  I am excited to see old friends and meet lots of new people (who will probably by the end of the trip be friends).  I have started getting a packing list together and my non-essentials will be packed by the end of the weekend.

I am super excited and can't wait for this event and my first solo trip to WDW.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

1Grumpy9 said:


> One week until I leave!!!  I am excited to see old friends and meet lots of new people (who will probably by the end of the trip be friends).  I have started getting a packing list together and my non-essentials will be packed by the end of the weekend.
> 
> I am super excited and can't wait for this event and my first solo trip to WDW.



We also leave/arrive 1 week from today!   I have started a bit of a packing list - more the "extra" things I want to make sure we pack than how many shirts and stuff are needed

This morning working on our mousekeeping envelopes - don't have the time to draw things by hand so leveraging google image search and will print out on the envelopes - here is what I have so far ... fun to get me in the spirit!


----------



## disneysteve

We leave on Monday but we're driving so we will arrive a week from today. I just scheduled delivery of our Owner's Locker to our resort. This will be the first time we're using it since we got it in November. It's nice to have a whole list of things we don't have to pack anymore because they will be there waiting for us when we arrive.

Looking forward to seeing all of you, those we already know and those who are friends we just haven't met yet. Safe travels to all.


----------



## jennie622

I finished packing yesterday since I’m working 12 hour shifts through Thursday then headed to Key West for 4 days. I added an extra day on the front end at OKW so I’ll be in Disney next Tuesday morning!!!  Then switch to BWV on Wednesday. Whew!

Can’t wait to meet everyone at POP!  Safe travels and here’s to good weather!


----------



## disneysteve

jennie622 said:


> headed to Key West for 4 days.


Have you been before? I love Key West. I was there in December. Had a great dinner at the Roof Top Cafe. I'd highly recommend it.http://www.rooftopcafekeywest.com/ Ask for a seat outside if the weather is nice.


----------



## jennie622

disneysteve said:


> Have you been before? I love Key West. I was there in December. Had a great dinner at the Roof Top Cafe. I'd highly recommend it.http://www.rooftopcafekeywest.com/ Ask for a seat outside if the weather is nice.



I usually get to KW twice a year since it’s a quick flight from Tampa and I have friends in Marathon. I’ll throw that cafe in the mix of new places to try. There will be over 30 of us so it will be like herding cats!!!  Have you been to the Dry Tortugas?  We camped there last year. Beautiful but def NOT for the faint of heart!!


----------



## disneysteve

jennie622 said:


> I usually get to KW twice a year since it’s a quick flight from Tampa and I have friends in Marathon. I’ll throw that cafe in the mix of new places to try. There will be over 30 of us so it will be like herding cats!!!  Have you been to the Dry Tortugas?  We camped there last year. Beautiful but def NOT for the faint of heart!!


I'm jealous of getting there so frequently. It's just a whole different world there. I haven't been to the Dry Tortugas. Last trip, my cousin and I drove down from Boynton Beach. We had an idyllic lunch at a waterfront cafe on Islamorada where I had delicious seafood while watching folks feeding the pelicans. We need to get down there again.


----------



## ChimneyJim

We leave in about 21 hours.  Driving and stopping at Gateway Arch, Graceland, USS Alabama and Panama City Beach on the way.  Checking in Saturday.


----------



## disneyholic family

ChimneyJim said:


> We leave in about 21 hours.  Driving and stopping at Gateway Arch, Graceland, USS Alabama and Panama City Beach on the way.  Checking in Saturday.



safe travels!!!


.


----------



## dkrauss

Very informative DIS Unplugged this afternoon...........loved Pete's rants!  Also happy to get all the updates from @WebmasterJohn regarding the event.  Most excited to hear the time for the LIVE show on Sunday the 11th.  What made my planning for Sunday a bit of a bother (yeah I do plan.......but not too much ) was the unknown of when the Live show would happen......(I know..I know..."late morning").

 I planned our day to begin in the MK around 2pm hoping that the live show would happen around 11:30am...........what time is the show "11:30am".  Yeah........that's obsessive but the thought process keeps my brain moving   

5 days until we're home.........and this time a whole bunch of the *"family"* will be there too!!!!  Cya soon folks

Doug


----------



## Braddy007

1,100 people registered blows my mind!!!


----------



## disneyholic family

oh, guess i'd better go listen to the podcast....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

some info from today's podcast ... First post and Ziped Excel file schedule attached there updated!!!



WebmasterJohn said:


> Information given on 07/30/2019 Podcast....
> 
> Credentials will be distributed Wednesday thru Friday 10AM to 5PM and Saturday 10AM to Noon.  You MUST get your credentials during these times – no credential distribution before the party.
> 
> Party guests should plan to arrive at the front gate/turnstile of Animal Kingdom between 10:30 and 10:45PM.  You will be escorted into the park by Disney Cast Members who will be checking credentials.
> 
> If you are in the park during the day you will be made to leave with the day guests for a complete park ‘turn over’.  If you drove to AKL and parked in the lot it is recommended you move your car closer as there will be no shuttles to outer parking areas.
> 
> There is no Disney transportation before or after the party.  For those who signed up for our bus service back to hotel look for the buses in the parking area just past the handicap parking section.  Buses will be marked with the resort(s) it will be stopping.  We will also have someone out by the buses to make sure you get on the right bus.
> 
> Live Podcast – Sunday 08/11/2019.  Contemporary Ballroom of the America’s A&B.  Doors open at 11AM and the podcast will begin at 11:30AM.  Please arrive about 10:45AM.  Please do not arrive too early as the hallway will get crowded and we will not open the doors early.  You DO NOT need to sign up to attend the live podcast.  All you need to do is show your event credentials at the door to be given access to the live show.


----------



## Tiggerette

During chat today I proposed a social minute meet at 10:30am just before the podcast for our chatterati crew. John is understandably concerned about crowding before thebalroom doors open at 10:45am

*Does any of the chatterati + friends want to meet on the 1st floor West Rotunda at 10:30am Sunday? *We can then go upstairs and try to sit together at 10:45am if we want a chatterati section. I'm open to other ideas too.


----------



## SG131

Well now that we know the show time I’m on to the most important question....how many magic bands can I justify packing for a 9 day trip???


----------



## Braddy007

SG131 said:


> Well now that we know the show time I’m on to the most important question....how many magic bands can I justify packing for a 9 day trip???



I have 2 magic bands (1 for pool and my EPCOT 35) and then 5 different color magic band pucks in contrasting color puck holders for my Apple Watch but who’s counting


----------



## SG131

Braddy007 said:


> I have 2 magic bands (1 for pool and my EPCOT 35) and then 5 different color magic band pucks in contrasting color puck holders for my Apple Watch but who’s counting


I’m not the only one with a band specifically for the pool!


----------



## Braddy007

SG131 said:


> I’m not the only one with a band specifically for the pool!



You have to have a pool band !!!


----------



## rteetz

Wish I was going... Going to be living vicariously through all of you!


----------



## SG131

Tiggerette said:


> During chat today I proposed a social minute meet at 10:30am just before the podcast for our chatterati crew. John is understandably concerned about crowding before thebalroom doors open at 10:45am
> 
> *Does any of the chatterati + friends want to meet on the 1st floor West Rotunda at 10:30am Sunday? *We can then go upstairs and try to sit together at 10:45am if we want a chatterati section. I'm open to other ideas too.


I’m in!


----------



## ewrtomco

dkrauss said:


> Very informative DIS Unplugged this afternoon...........loved Pete's rants!  Also happy to get all the updates from @WebmasterJohn regarding the event.  Most excited to hear the time for the LIVE show on Sunday the 11th.  What made my planning for Sunday a bit of a bother (yeah I do plan.......but not too much ) was the unknown of when the Live show would happen......(I know..I know..."late morning").
> 
> I planned our day to begin in the MK around 2pm hoping that the live show would happen around 11:30am...........what time is the show "11:30am".  Yeah........that's obsessive but the thought process keeps my brain moving
> 
> 5 days until we're home.........and this time a whole bunch of the *"family"* will be there too!!!!  Cya soon folks
> 
> Doug


We are looking forward to meeting the  ''FAMILY'


----------



## afan

Brian_WDW74 said:


> I'll be there solo so if you're getting a group together I'm definitely interested in joining in.



Are you the brian from the fb group doing the gg breakfast?  If so we're figuring out that morning.  Otherwise we haven't decided anything yet.


----------



## Ravens girl

Tiggerette said:


> Heads up on the *POR Yeehaw Bob. His only scheduled show during the DISmeet weekend is Wed Aug 7. *After Wed, he's not back from travel till the 14th.
> 
> I'll definitely be there right after I check into SSR and freshen up. Looking to arrive between 7:30-8pm to make sure I get a table for the 8:30pm show. I'm definitely wearing a neon green (DIS color?) lace top. I might just go "all in" on the neon 80s. If so.... then side ponytail ahoy! hehehe.
> 
> See y'all wed night if you're coming to POR for the show.



I have a dinner ADR at CG early that evening but will join you that evening.


----------



## Brian_WDW74

afan said:


> Are you the brian from the fb group doing the gg breakfast?  If so we're figuring out that morning.  Otherwise we haven't decided anything yet.


That's me. I usually do these after hours events solo but it's fun to join a group every once in a while.


----------



## DanielleC

MaxRebo, did you do a tiny schedule that could go with your creds?


----------



## afan

Brian_WDW74 said:


> That's me. I usually do these after hours events solo but it's fun to join a group every once in a while.



I agree.  We'll figure it out Thursday morning


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DanielleC said:


> MaxRebo, did you do a tiny schedule that could go with your creds?



I am waiting to hear on the Patreon event to finalize and then I will print and laminate then and they will have wire connectors to attach them to bags or whatever you want


----------



## disneyholic family

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am waiting to hear on the Patreon event to finalize and then I will print and laminate then and they will have wire connectors to attach them to bags or whatever you want



you are AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

.


----------



## Braddy007

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am waiting to hear on the Patreon event to finalize and then I will print and laminate then and they will have wire connectors to attach them to bags or whatever you want



Will they be available at the event registration or only at the party on the 7th?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Braddy007 said:


> Will they be available at the event registration or only at the party on the 7th?



I will try to carry them around with me so if you spot me I can give you one or can try to give a few extra to others

As these are not "official" I can't really have a stand for them at the official registration area just for people to pick up ... but if I am there when you are I can hand them out.  I can ask when I am there if I can leave a few extra but In chatting with John about things in general they are trying to ensure things that are Official vs Unofficial aren't mixed up


----------



## 1Grumpy9

After getting most of the final updates from the show on Tuesday, I finalized my plans for Sunday.  I think I am going to run over to HS for their morning EMH and try to get on TSM and maybe another ride or two.  If I get on TSM during Saturday then I can just sleep in on Sunday before the Podcast.  After the podcast, I am going to be heading to MK for the afternoon/evening.


----------



## DanielleC

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am waiting to hear on the Patreon event to finalize and then I will print and laminate then and they will have wire connectors to attach them to bags or whatever you want



Cool, thanks!!!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Hi everyone! I just want to let all of you know that online registration for the EPCOT Scavenger Hunt is now closed!

If you want to still participate in the EPCOT Scavenger Hunt, your only chance to register a team now will be at the UnOfficial Welcome Party at Pop Century on August 7th from 4-6 p.m.

Team Captains...Due to plans taking some extra time than expected for me today, please keep an eye out for a private message from me on here tomorrow! It will be very important that you send me a reply as soon as possible, because your reply will be the only way for me to know how to get the questions and tasks to you on August 7th.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

I just wanted to take this opportunity to tell all my fellow DIS'ers who are lucky enough to be getting together next week to have safe travels, and magical times!

I am very jealous of you all - getting to meet each other - and the Team, but I would be a pool of melted water on the sidewalk in FL this time of year - I am just here in New Jersey!!  Have a great time, please all hug each other, and share hugs from me!!

Oh - and I also hope that TONS of money is raised for the extremely worthy Give Kids the World - of COURSE!!!


----------



## afan

Can someone please help?  I've looked through and done a search and still can't find it.  Where is the list of stuff GKTW is in need of?  Thanks!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

@afan 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/wish-list-for-gktw-dropoff-and-forkys-for-sale.3759976/


----------



## afan

SorcererHeidi said:


> @afan
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/wish-list-for-gktw-dropoff-and-forkys-for-sale.3759976/



Thank you! The one thing I didn't do, look for a dedicated thread, oops.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

afan said:


> Thank you! The one thing I didn't do, look for a dedicated thread, oops.


Not a problem, very glad I could help!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

***** SPECIAL HAUNTED MANSION 50TH ANNIVERSARY STUFF ON AUG 9TH *****​
Just and FYI as this will be happening during our time there 

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/disn...es-dooney-bourke-bags-ear-headbands-and-more/
***** /End SPECIAL HAUNTED MANSION 50TH ANNIVERSARY STUFF ON AUG 9TH *****​


----------



## Brian_WDW74

TheMaxRebo said:


> ***** SPECIAL HAUNTED MANSION 50TH ANNIVERSARY STUFF ON AUG 9TH *****​
> Just and FYI as this will be happening during our time there
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/disn...es-dooney-bourke-bags-ear-headbands-and-more/
> ***** /End SPECIAL HAUNTED MANSION 50TH ANNIVERSARY STUFF ON AUG 9TH *****​


And I'll just point this out for those of us attending VAH the night before:

*"While all guests will have access to this merchandise starting with the special event on August 9, guests attending Disney Villain After Hours on August 8 will have access to certain items in advance. The Funko Pop, pins and Dooney & Bourke handbags will all release on the morning of August 9 and will not be available during Disney Villains After Hours."*


----------



## SG131

Just a weekend and one more work day and I'll be in Disney with all of you guys, can't wait!


----------



## DanielleC

SG131 said:


> Just a weekend and one more work day and I'll be in Disney with all of you guys, can't wait!


Almost same for me, I have to go to a meeting at work on Tuesday at 3pm and I'm leaving from there at 4, should be at Disney by 5:30 - 6:00!!!  I can't wait!


----------



## disneysteve

I'm working Saturday and Sunday and then we're leaving Monday morning. I hope to be on the road by 9 am. We'll arrive late Tuesday afternoon. I did the bulk of my packing this evening.


----------



## Jeffrey Clayton

Signed up for villains on Thursday. Who will be there?


----------



## Brian_WDW74

Jeffrey Clayton said:


> Signed up for villains on Thursday. Who will be there?


I'll be there.


----------



## OKW Lover

Since we live here and are retired, my only task is to decide what day to go over and pick up our credentials.   
Seriously, thinking I will go over on Wednesday in the late morning to get the credentials and drop off our auction items plus some things for GKTW.  Hope to see many of you there.


----------



## disneyholic family

OKW Lover said:


> Since we live here and are retired, my only task is to decide what day to go over and pick up our credentials.
> Seriously, thinking I will go over on Wednesday in the late morning to get the credentials and drop off our auction items plus some things for GKTW.  Hope to see many of you there.



looking forward to finally meeting you and Val!!!
so many missed opportunities (all those podcast cruises and trips i've had to cancel)...
we'll be at the pop for the unofficial opening..
not sure when we'll make it over to pick up our credentials..


----------



## hertamaniac

Folks traveling for this might want to check the weather when packing; we are getting our typical tropical downpours lately.

Not sure what days I'll be there, but am planning to be there for the podcast.


----------



## disneysteve

OKW Lover said:


> thinking I will go over on Wednesday in the late morning to get the credentials and drop off our auction items


Of course, the later you get there with your items, the more sass you'll get from Teresa, so keep that in mind.

Looking forward to seeing you and Val again.


----------



## disneysteve

hertamaniac said:


> we are getting our typical tropical downpours lately


And there is another tropical storm brewing in the Caribbean. I think it's too soon to know where it's heading. I'm just hoping it doesn't track up the coast and interfere with our drive down.


----------



## hertamaniac

disneysteve said:


> And there is another tropical storm brewing in the Caribbean. I think it's too soon to know where it's heading. I'm just hoping it doesn't track up the coast and interfere with our drive down.



Local news trackers seem to indicate it has ~30% chance of developing into "something" as per this AM.  I think it is important to note to all those coming down to try and plan accordingly (and pack weather-patience).


----------



## disneyholic family

hertamaniac said:


> Local news trackers seem to indicate it has ~30% chance of developing into "something" as per this AM.  I think it is important to note to all those coming down to try and plan accordingly (and pack weather-patience).


after being in disneyland paris last week when the temperature hit 108 (and the french don't believe in a/c), i think we're ok with just about anything...

.


----------



## ChimneyJim

We’re here! Can’t wait to meet everyone.


----------



## disneysteve

ChimneyJim said:


> We’re here! Can’t wait to meet everyone. View attachment 422571


Fireworks party in Jim's room!


----------



## disneyholic family

ChimneyJim said:


> We’re here! Can’t wait to meet everyone. View attachment 422571




nice picture!!!  we fly out monday night (guess i'd better pack LOL)...
see you soon!!!

.


----------



## bartleyosu

Is anyone doing circle of flavors Harambe at night on Wed?


----------



## gberg

I leave for the airport in an hour.  Time to start packing!  Hope to see many of you there!


----------



## hertamaniac

disneyholic family said:


> after being in disneyland paris last week when the temperature hit 108 (and the french don't believe in a/c), i think we're ok with just about anything...
> 
> .



I would say you're now fully adapted.


----------



## SG131

gberg said:


> I leave for the airport in an hour.  Time to start packing!  Hope to see many of you there!


Oh I’d have a heart attack waiting so long to pack! Way too stressful right before I leave!


----------



## Braddy007

Ok I feel good then, we fly out Monday AM and I haven’t packed yet. I do have clothes  separated into piles so I am on my way


----------



## czechplz

I am in the process of packing and I am so stressed out. I am heading out tomorrow night. I also will have a 16 hour travel period. Oof. It's hard to look forward to the trip when there will be so much time spent on planes and in airports. Does anyone else get super anxious or stressed out before a trip?


----------



## k8Davies

Tiggerette said:


> During chat today I proposed a social minute meet at 10:30am just before the podcast for our chatterati crew. John is understandably concerned about crowding before thebalroom doors open at 10:45am
> 
> *Does any of the chatterati + friends want to meet on the 1st floor West Rotunda at 10:30am Sunday? *We can then go upstairs and try to sit together at 10:45am if we want a chatterati section. I'm open to other ideas too.




I was very late to the live show this week ‘stupid road works’ so glad you posted this. Definitely going to try and get my lazy butt up and come as make this.

Also OMG I leave for the airport tomorrow have a night there as I have a early flight, can’t believe in 2 days I’ll be there.

Even though I’ve tried to be very organised still so much to do and I’ll probably forget something. 

Current mantra ‘tickets, money, passport’ lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Ok starting to pack in earnest (have confirmations and schedules printers, etc) and organizing magic bands to bring

Is this enough for 2 people for a week?

#IMayHaveAProblem


----------



## disneysteve

TheMaxRebo said:


> Is this enough for 2 people for a week?


We have 2 bands (me and DW) and 1 fob (DD) for 10 days. It would never occur to me to bring more than 1. We try to pack as little as we can, and we still bring far too much stuff.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneysteve said:


> We have 2 bands (me and DW) and 1 fob (DD) for 10 days. It would never occur to me to bring more than 1. We try to pack as little as we can, and we still bring far too much stuff.



A lot of the ones we have do special effects when you scan them at different parks so we try to coordinate the band to the park we are visiting that day (and once out of the boxes they really don't take up much room at all)


----------



## disneysteve

TheMaxRebo said:


> A lot of the ones we have do special effects when you scan them at different parks so we try to coordinate the band to the park we are visiting that day (and once out of the boxes they really don't take up much room at all)


I think that's all cool, and I love that different bands do different things. Whoever thought that up is a genius.

Personally, I'm just happy to remember to put my generic free-with-AP band on each morning before we leave the house.


----------



## Braddy007

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ok starting to pack in earnest (have confirmations and schedules printers, etc) and organizing magic bands to bring
> 
> Is this enough for 2 people for a week?
> 
> #IMayHaveAProblem
> 
> View attachment 422725



I’m with ya, my wife and I have a pool magic band, our Epcot 35th, and five pucks on 5 contrasting puck holders each to put on our Apple Watch. I like to color coordinate


----------



## wnwardii

TheMaxRebo said:


> Is this enough for 2 people for a week?
> 
> #IMayHaveAProblem



I don't know, let's ask an expert - @rteetz is that enough for 2 people for a week?


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ok starting to pack in earnest (have confirmations and schedules printers, etc) and organizing magic bands to bring
> 
> Is this enough for 2 people for a week?
> 
> #IMayHaveAProblem
> 
> View attachment 422725


I think I see some pool bands in your mix too!


----------



## rteetz

wnwardii said:


> I don't know, let's ask an expert - @rteetz is that enough for 2 people for a week?


I bring that just for one person.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

I always bring that many in my backpack. Then for rides like Small World and Expedition Everest where they have screens that show your name, I always forget about all of the Magicbands in my backpack until my name shows on all of the screens (Yes I do feel terrible about this).


----------



## disneysteve

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I always bring that many in my backpack. Then for rides like Small World and Expedition Everest where they have screens that show your name, I always forget about all of the Magicbands in my backpack until my name shows on all of the screens (Yes I do feel terrible about this).


That really happens? How cool.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

disneysteve said:


> That really happens? How cool.


The screens in Expedition Everest are in the last room of the queue, and Small World is the last scene (however I heard that these might be gone. I haven't been on it in a while.)


----------



## jennie622

disneysteve said:


> And there is another tropical storm brewing in the Caribbean. I think it's too soon to know where it's heading. I'm just hoping it doesn't track up the coast and interfere with our drive down.




I’m in Key West at the moment. No rain, no clouds. It’s HOT!!!!!   No storms in the forecasted  Safe travels. I’ll be in Disney Tuesday morning!


----------



## disneysteve

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> The screens in Expedition Everest are in the last room of the queue, and Small World is the last scene (however I heard that these might be gone. I haven't been on it in a while.)


I know about the screens. But if one person is carrying multiple bands, will all the screens show that one name? Pretty much everyone else in the boat is wearing a band too. I wonder how the system decides.


----------



## disneysteve

jennie622 said:


> I’m in Key West at the moment. No rain, no clouds. It’s HOT!!!!!   No storms in the forecasted  Safe travels. I’ll be in Disney Tuesday morning!


Enjoy that gorgeous sunset at Mallory Square tonight.


----------



## dina444444

disneysteve said:


> I know about the screens. But if one person is carrying multiple bands, will all the screens show that one name? Pretty much everyone else in the boat is wearing a band too. I wonder how the system decides.


I’ve had it happen to me at Everest before. The worst is the on ride photos showing up 20 times in my account when I have that many bands in my backpack.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

disneysteve said:


> I know about the screens. But if one person is carrying multiple bands, will all the screens show that one name? Pretty much everyone else in the boat is wearing a band too. I wonder how the system decides.


Oh. It usually happens to me where my name shows on all of the screens lol. I have no idea either.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

dina444444 said:


> I’ve had it happen to me at Everest before. The worst is the on ride photos showing up 20 times in my account when I have that many bands in my backpack.


I have never had this happen to me even when I have carried that many bands...


----------



## disneyholic family

i started packing last night, but my back decided now was a good time to have an attack....
so as i cried from the pain, i literally just threw everything in that i'd taken out, without even looking at what it was and if anything matched...
zipped it up and that's it..
if the pain subsides a bit, i'll try to go through it, but otherwise you'll have to cut me some slack if i show up wearing who knows what to the event!!!


----------



## disneysteve

disneyholic family said:


> i started packing last night, but my back decided now was a good time to have an attack....
> so as i cried from the pain, i literally just threw everything in that i'd taken out, without even looking at what it was and if anything matched...
> zipped it up and that's it..
> if the pain subsides a bit, i'll try to go through it, but otherwise you'll have to cut me some slack if i show up wearing who knows what to the event!!!


Feel better soon. I hope travel is smooth and pain-free. And if you look around at Disney World, I guarantee you'll find people dressed in far more questionable outfits than anything you might bring along.


----------



## disneyholic family

disneysteve said:


> Feel better soon. I hope travel is smooth and pain-free. And if you look around at Disney World, I guarantee you'll find people dressed in far more questionable outfits than anything you might bring along.



oh that is so true....makes you wonder if people have mirrors!! (though i probably shouldn't talk)
as for my back, i suppose that 13.5 hours in an economy seat isn't the best idea in the world, but i'll just keep thinking of mickey (and the podcasters and podcastees)..
actually, i'm going to ask if there are any business seats left when i get to the airport...sometimes when they have some left, they offer a cheaper upgrade....
i doubt there will be anything left, but it doesn't hurt to ask...
whatever happens, we'll see you all at the unofficial welcome party at pop century!!

safe travels everyone!!!!!!!!!!

...


----------



## ChimneyJim

Previous night at CR was just an add-on for fun. This is our view for the duration. Still pretty good. Can actually see MK 6 miles away lol.


----------



## disneysteve

ChimneyJim said:


> Previous night at CR was just an add-on for fun. This is our view for the duration. Still pretty good. Can actually see MK 6 miles away lol. View attachment 422819


Well so much for the fireworks party. Darn.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BTW - if anyone is in town and interested, we are going to Gran Destino on our arrival day, Tuesday ... if anyone wants to meet up for drinks at Dahlia, we'll be there by 6pm


----------



## disneyholic family

ChimneyJim said:


> Previous night at CR was just an add-on for fun. This is our view for the duration. Still pretty good. Can actually see MK 6 miles away lol. View attachment 422819




beautiful view!!! where is this?


----------



## disneysteve

TheMaxRebo said:


> BTW - if anyone is in town and interested, we are going to Gran Destino on our arrival day, Tuesday ... if anyone wants to meet up for drinks at Dahlia, we'll be there by 6pm


I doubt it but I put it on my calendar just in case. We usually don't get into town until late afternoon/early evening and that first night is usually spent getting settled, grocery shopping, etc. But if by chance we're feeling up to it maybe we'll swing by. I'll message  you if we are.


----------



## Idaho Mouse

We are here now enjoying dinner at Toledo.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Idaho Mouse said:


> We are here now enjoying dinner at Toledo.



Let me know what you think and what to order/avoid (I seem more into the tapas/small plates than entrees based on reviews so far).

Enjoy!


----------



## Idaho Mouse

TheMaxRebo said:


> Let me know what you think and what to order/avoid (I seem more into the tapas/small plates than entrees based on reviews so far).
> 
> Enjoy!


We really enjoyed everything we had. We had four selections from the tapas, two appetizers and the seared scallops were a hit. We also did the ribeye for two. It was fine but I would try something else.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> I’ve had it happen to me at Everest before. The worst is the on ride photos showing up 20 times in my account when I have that many bands in my backpack.


Yep I’ve had that happen.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Schedule tags are done!  My  youngest helped cut them out (I think her's were better for a 5 year old than mine were for a 41 year old)


----------



## disneysteve

TheMaxRebo said:


> View attachment 422961Schedule tags are done!  My  youngest helped cut them out (I think her's were better for a 5 year old than mine were for a 41 year old)


I will happily take one of hers.


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> View attachment 422961Schedule tags are done!  My  youngest helped cut them out (I think her's were better for a 5 year old than mine were for a 41 year old)


Those look great, thanks for doing so much!


----------



## afan

Thanks for making them!  Can't wait to get one Wed at the party.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Well folks, I am officially packed!!  This is a new record for me.  I am usually a last minute packer that way I know I don't forget anything.  I only have to pack my last minute items that can only be packed the day I leave.  I am excited about this trip and can't wait for the party!!


----------



## disneyholic family

TheMaxRebo said:


> View attachment 422961Schedule tags are done!  My  youngest helped cut them out (I think her's were better for a 5 year old than mine were for a 41 year old)



i'll say it again, you are AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

.


----------



## disneyholic family

both chani and i have been fully packed since last night...
we're impatiently waiting for the clock to hit 8 PM when our driver picks us up....
we should be at the airport at about 9 PM
the flight's at midnight (5 PM orlando time).
We arrive at 6:30 am orlando time..
so it appears that our flight is only 6.5 hours long, but if you add in the 7 hour time difference, it's really a 13.5 hour flight...
hmmmmm.......tick tick tick...
but hopefully the flight will fly by (so to speak) as we think about meeting all of you!!!!!
I'm powering down the computer now...

see you on the other side..

.


----------



## Brian_WDW74

TheMaxRebo said:


> BTW - if anyone is in town and interested, we are going to Gran Destino on our arrival day, Tuesday ... if anyone wants to meet up for drinks at Dahlia, we'll be there by 6pm


If it was later in the evening then perhaps I could join you. But I've got three FPs lined up beginning at 5:10pm at MK and I doubt I could get to CS before 8.


----------



## DanielleC

Ravens girl said:


> 7:00 - 7:30 sounds good.


Do you want to meet MaxRebo at Dahlia rather than Disney Springs?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FYI - for those that use da twittah machine, John has indicated in the official thread that the official tag for the event will be #Dreams20


----------



## k8Davies

Yay a hastag well I will be on Instagram tomorrow @k8Davies  the same as my user name on here - documenting my trip over. 

Also as I type it’s 4.30 so only 30 mins till end of the work day then off to the airport yay.


----------



## disneysteve

TheMaxRebo said:


> FYI - for those that use da twittah machine, John has indicated in the official thread that the official tag for the event will be #Dreams20


Hmm. Seems to me I suggested that a week ago.


----------



## k8Davies

disneysteve said:


> Hmm. Seems to me I suggested that a week ago.



OMG you did lol


----------



## SG131

Just got a reservation reminder. This time tomorrow I’ll be at beaches and cream (long overdue first visit)!


----------



## Ravens girl

DanielleC said:


> Do you want to meet MaxRebo at Dahlia rather than Disney Springs?



That will work for me. What time?


----------



## Ravens girl

I’m packed and ready to go. My flight is 8:35 tomorrow morning, I should land about 1:00. Hopefully my room will be ready. I’m really looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## DanielleC

I am looking forward to meeting you all too.  It's been a heck of a year for me so far.


----------



## DanielleC

TheMaxRebo said:


> BTW - if anyone is in town and interested, we are going to Gran Destino on our arrival day, Tuesday ... if anyone wants to meet up for drinks at Dahlia, we'll be there by 6pm



Ravens Girl and I will meet you there though I'll get there about 6:30 to 7pm


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DanielleC said:


> Ravens Girl and I will meet you there though I'll get there about 6:30 to 7pm



Ok, our dinner reservation is for 7:30 .... We land at about 2:15 and then taking Magical Express to POP and will just get settled and freshen up and head to Gran Destino.  If we get there early enough might to a drink at Barcelona lounge first then up to Dahlia


----------



## DanielleC

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ok, our dinner reservation is for 7:30 .... We land at about 2:15 and then taking Magical Express to POP and will just get settled and freshen up and head to Gran Destino.  If we get there early enough might to a drink at Barcelona lounge first then up to Dahlia



Oh nevermind then, enjoy your dinner.  It will the only time you both have to yourselves


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DanielleC said:


> Oh nevermind then, enjoy your dinner.  It will the only time you both have to yourselves



Oh no, please do join for drinks beforehand if you want!


----------



## DanielleC

TheMaxRebo said:


> Oh no, please do join for drinks beforehand if you want!



I have a nail appt at 3pm then a 2 hr drive to Disney and that's without traffic.  I'm sure I'll hit some around Tampa and then as I get about 7 miles from Disney.  And I have to get my ECV and then break it down and get it into my car.  I don't want to hit traffic and rush.


----------



## k8Davies

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ok, our dinner reservation is for 7:30 .... We land at about 2:15 and then taking Magical Express to POP and will just get settled and freshen up and head to Gran Destino.  If we get there early enough might to a drink at Barcelona lounge first then up to Dahlia




I land at 2pm so you might spot me in the magical express line lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

k8Davies said:


> I land at 2pm so you might spot me in the magical express line lol


That would be fun ... Getting the meet off to an early start!


----------



## DanielleC

It seems like everyone else is ready and raring to go and on their way.  I still need to pack!!!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

As a new recent FL resident, I can't wait to have so many friends in town this week and to meet so many new friends! Lets get this party started!!!

Also, my first "staycation" as a FL resident is going to be a blast!


----------



## bartleyosu

TheMaxRebo said:


> BTW - if anyone is in town and interested, we are going to Gran Destino on our arrival day, Tuesday ... if anyone wants to meet up for drinks at Dahlia, we'll be there by 6pm


Dang we have storybook day 545pm but may head over after. I really want to see it.


----------



## bartleyosu

TheMaxRebo said:


> BTW - if anyone is in town and interested, we are going to Gran Destino on our arrival day, Tuesday ... if anyone wants to meet up for drinks at Dahlia, we'll be there by 6pm


Dang we have storybook day 545pm but may head over after. I really want to see it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Just an FYI since we had been talking about drinks at Dahlia's tomorrow evening ... A transformer blew at Gran Destino and currently half the hotel is without power and the Dahlia lounge is closed.   I will monitor but I'd not fixed by tomorrow afternoon we likely will switch locations to the boardwalk


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Safe travels to everyone who is traveling this week to the event.  I hope to see you there at one of the events or having fun in the parks!


----------



## cmarsh31

Watching the CSR power issue closely. Assuming it will be fixed by Wed but will make a call to Disney tomorrow afternoon if there's no improvement. I'd rather be proactively moved then surprised.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> Safe travels to everyone who is traveling this week to the event.  I hope to see you there at one of the events or having fun in the parks!



Thanks Mary Jo - very much hope I get to see you at some point!


----------



## dina444444

Less than 24 hours! So excited.


----------



## afan

Since I leave tomorrow night and still have to pack, I have all day to do it and have my lists, I thought I'd post this now.

Just a reminder for those attending the Solo Travelers Garden Grill breakfast. We're meeting at Soarin by the fp taps as close to 8 as we can, hopefully by 815 we'll all be there   To help identify, please wear or carry your event lanyard with you  

@SG131 @k8Davies @jennie622 @PamNC @Ravens girl @Kathleen Glasgow @DanielleC @Brian_WDW74 

See some of you Wednesday at the welcome party!


----------



## SG131

afan said:


> Since I leave tomorrow night and still have to pack, I have all day to do it and have my lists, I thought I'd post this now.
> 
> Just a reminder for those attending the Solo Travelers Garden Grill breakfast. We're meeting at Soarin by the fp taps as close to 8 as we can, hopefully by 815 we'll all be there   To help identify, please wear or carry your event lanyard with you
> 
> @SG131 @k8Davies @jennie622 @PamNC @Ravens girl @Kathleen Glasgow @DanielleC @Brian_WDW74
> 
> See some of you Wednesday at the welcome party!


Sounds good! Can’t wait to see everyone.  Just got to my gate at the airport. I foresee a nap at the pool in my future!


----------



## 1Grumpy9

afan said:


> Since I leave tomorrow night and still have to pack, I have all day to do it and have my lists, I thought I'd post this now.
> 
> Just a reminder for those attending the Solo Travelers Garden Grill breakfast. We're meeting at Soarin by the fp taps as close to 8 as we can, hopefully by 815 we'll all be there   To help identify, please wear or carry your event lanyard with you
> 
> @SG131 @k8Davies @jennie622 @PamNC @Ravens girl @Kathleen Glasgow @DanielleC @Brian_WDW74
> 
> See some of you Wednesday at the welcome party!



I am actually packed for once early and the only thing I have to pack is my medicine and the last minute things in my "personal" item.  I am landing at 12:15am Thursday morning, so it will be a short night sleep for me before heading to MK Thursday morning.


----------



## disneysteve

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> I hope to see you there at one of the events


Not if I see you first 

Just kidding, of course. Looking forward to seeing you. Is your daughter joining you?


----------



## bartleyosu

Heading to Ak this am then Storybook tonight 545 dinner. So if anyone wants to meet at geyser pt after, let me know on Facebook page. I think it is easier to access quickly.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just an FYI since we had been talking about drinks at Dahlia's tomorrow evening ... A transformer blew at Gran Destino and currently half the hotel is without power and the Dahlia lounge is closed.   I will monitor but I'd not fixed by tomorrow afternoon we likely will switch locations to the boardwalk


Another option is Three Bridges Bar & Grill. I haven’t heard today if the resort is back to normal.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Another option is Three Bridges Bar & Grill. I haven’t heard today if the resort is back to normal.




I saw a post that power came back about 11:30pm last night - I'll continue to monitor but should be good to go


----------



## TheMaxRebo

We are at the airport .... See everyone soon!


----------



## travelinjenn

TheMaxRebo said:


> We are at the airport .... See everyone soon!
> 
> View attachment 423405


Great start,  Many more of those fun treats to come


----------



## pixarfanatic89

I was curious if anyone was planning on going to the park on the 9th who didnt get a ticket to see what might be left over.
New to the area and heard that they usually have overstock from the events go there. Any tips?


----------



## DanielleC

TheMaxRebo said:


> We are at the airport .... See everyone soon!
> 
> View attachment 423405



I now feel like I should do a photo of my departure.  Should I do 1 of my closed condo door or my car in the parking lot?  Hhhmmmm....


----------



## Braddy007

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just an FYI since we had been talking about drinks at Dahlia's tomorrow evening ... A transformer blew at Gran Destino and currently half the hotel is without power and the Dahlia lounge is closed.   I will monitor but I'd not fixed by tomorrow afternoon we likely will switch locations to the boardwalk



 I’m hanging in the Chronos Club and all is good, Dahlia should be good to go tonight, I’ll double check


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Braddy007 said:


> I’m hanging in the Chronos Club and all is good, Dahlia should be good to go tonight, I’ll double check



Thanks!

I did see a report it came back on late last night - but good to see another report from today


----------



## Braddy007

Dahlia will be open


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Just an FYI to people flying in today - there are delays at MCO due to lightening in the area - we have landed but stuck on the runway as gates aren't open - so if you were right on timing for planned activities, just be mindful


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FYI - Dahlia's is still closed

Doing Barcelona bar and then there bridges


----------



## Braddy007

TheMaxRebo said:


> FYI - Dahlia's is still closed
> 
> Doing Barcelona bar and then there bridges



Ya when I left it was in reboot phase and all heck broke loose.

You still down there?


----------



## WorldExplorer

Sorry for the late reply- unfortunately I had to cancel my trip at the last minute.

Please remove me from any reservations if it hasn’t already been done. Apologies for any inconvenience.

Wishing everyone safe travels and hope you all have a great time this week!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Braddy007 said:


> Ya when I left it was in reboot phase and all heck broke loose.
> 
> You still down there?



At three bridges now


----------



## Tiggerette

Hey y'all, Finishing up packing, and fly out Wednesday. It looks like I won't have room for Pride Dorothy, BUT I do have a blue checkered shirt. I'm bringing that and plan to put the light green bandana in my hair. 

Wed night sing-along with YeeHaw Bob is a go as long as I arrive on time. I read about the delays at MCO, so hoping for the best. I'll be wearing a crazy bright lime green lace top and pink/orange/melon undershirt with sheer orange/melon skirt.

Sat. Night Glow party is on, but not all of my paint supplies arrived. I got a note in my box that some of the items were on backorder. :/  So I'll have a few fun items, and some glow-in-the-dark bracelets to share.

See y'all real soon!


----------



## hagan95

Hi Everyone!! I’m arriving Friday. I’m a little late to be asking, but has a day been chosen for the lunch at Disney Springs? I know it says possibly Saturday. I’d like to be added to the list for that if it’s not too late.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

If anyone would be interested in doing dinner at Disney Springs on Monday, I will be heading over there then and looking at trying something different (this trip is my opportunity to try new things being a solo traveler).


----------



## Tiggerette

1Grumpy9 said:


> If anyone would be interested in doing dinner at Disney Springs on Monday, I will be heading over there then and looking at trying something different (this trip is my opportunity to try new things being a solo traveler).


My friends birthday is Monday, and he talked about maybe a Springs trip. I'll post here if we go, and knowing him, we won't know till that morning. If we do go--- it's almost certain we're going to Hangar bar, and a BBQ crawl between Homecomin' and Polite Pig. Sorry that I can't plan ahead- it's not my birthday and I can't force a non-planner to be an obsessive, I mean thorough, planner like me.   Hope you have oodles of fun!!


----------



## Tiggerette

There's a weather hold at MCO right now. Im stuck at BNA.  They said it was a hold of 50min. 
I'll get to yee-haw bob as soon as I can, but likely not early enough to score a table. *le sigh*  See y'all soon.... or when the rain delay lets up.


----------



## PolkaDotPanda

Is there a rain backup for the unofficial meet?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PolkaDotPanda said:


> Is there a rain backup for the unofficial meet?



Sorry just saw this!  I had posted on the Facebook group but didn't get to here - we had just met in the food court area.  Sorry about this!


----------



## Ravens girl

I just had a lovely time hanging out with Tiggerette, Brian, Wall-E and Eve listening to YeeHaw Bob. Tiggerette you have a beautiful voice.


----------



## skittles67

Ravens girl said:


> I just had a lovely time hanging out with Tiggerette, Brian, Wall-E and Eve listening to YeeHaw Bob. Tiggerette you have a beautiful voice.


We were there! We were sitting at the bar.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Ravens girl said:


> I just had a lovely time hanging out with Tiggerette, Brian, Wall-E and Eve listening to YeeHaw Bob. Tiggerette you have a beautiful voice.



Glad to hear it turned out to be a good time!


----------



## Ravens girl

skittles67 said:


> We were there! We were sitting at the bar.



So we’re we! You should have come to say hello.


----------



## Tiggerette

Howdy all!! Yee-Haw Bob was freakin amazing, made all the more so with Ravensgirl, BrianWDW1974 & Walle&Eve!!!  Woot! Thanks so much for kicking off a great un-official week of awesomeness. *pompom cheers*

Tonight, we had discussed upthread about meeting at PVB trader sams for 4pm today and then moseying to other event that night. I think it might be more prudent not to plan because of the number of events happening this evening, and the seemingly inevitable thunderstorm rolling through then. Instead, what if we just post here if you're going to be there? Of course, if folks want to plan... by all means!! *cheers mates!!*

For me this evening: I'm checking into PVB, if I'm super lucky, I'll get in early to change to evening attire and freshen up.... if not,  that's what I'll be doing at 4pm. I'm heading over to DAK for 6pm, depending on weather-transit.

EDIT: MM tonight at AK starts at 5pm instead of the publicized 6pm. So pre-MM DAK drinks doesn't seem do-able for me tonight.


----------



## disneysteve

We're starting our day at Contemporary. Meeting a few friends for an early lunch at Contempo Cafe and then doing cupcakes with Jackie. Then we may try to meet up with folks at Trader Sam's before heading into Epcot for the evening.


----------



## ChimneyJim

Had great fun bidding and winning a mystery bag. Two Rivers of Light popcorn buckets and glow ears. Kids are excited. It’s been a blast buying and opening small bags too!


----------



## Coach Holden

Hopefully some of the DIS group will be going to Villains tonight. We are walking over from our resort at 6ish


----------



## TheMaxRebo

We fortunate enough to go to moonlight magic after hours at AK last night ( thanks again @AMusicLifeForMe !) And now on the bus by 6:55am heading to MK for our Marceline to MK tour .... Please check on us later that we haven't fallen asleep in the park somewhere


----------



## KingLlama

Hey I just flew in last night and now I'm waiting for rope drop at California Adventure. Where is everybody? Can't wait to meet you all!!!


----------



## Tiggerette

KingLlama said:


> Hey I just flew in last night and now I'm waiting for rope drop at California Adventure. Where is everybody? Can't wait to meet you all!!!


So sorry you missed us. There must have been some miscommunication about which park we were going to be in! We were all on the Matterhorn bobsleds chanting "_Down with Duffy_" like a pack of All-Star Cheerleaders. We thought you'd at least meet us at the magical map, but we must have missed you in all the confetti tossing. Ah well, next time!

Hail to the King!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Thanks to everyone who came to the Hoop Dee Doo event - I hope you all enjoyed it (by the volume of your yelling and cheering I think you did)


----------



## Tiggerette

Thank you so much for a truly wonderful evening! I had been looking forward to tonight as one of my best highlights of the trip, and thank you so much for creating a warm, welcoming and joyous gathering. 

Thank you MaxRebo for the delightful bandanas. We even had cast members chatting about us on the boat... our legend spreads! Next meet bards will be singing tales of our lime green bandanas..... 

Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## wiihoo888

Tiggerette said:


> Thank you so much for a truly wonderful evening! I had been looking forward to tonight as one of my best highlights of the trip, and thank you so much for creating a warm, welcoming and joyous gathering.
> 
> Thank you MaxRebo for the delightful bandanas. We even had cast members chatting about us on the boat... our legend spreads! Next meet bards will be singing tales of our lime green bandanas.....
> 
> Thank you! Thank you!


It was truly an amazing time. Took me a while to cool down and stop melting like Olaf, but was even amazing in my melting phase. You all are the bestest “strangers on the internet” a gal could have

This morning got more amazing....finally am a  DVC member. Woot!! Now time for a pre-Pandora nap....like I can sleep now being this giddy


----------



## skittles67

wiihoo888 said:


> It was truly an amazing time. Took me a while to cool down and stop melting like Olaf, but was even amazing in my melting phase. You all are the bestest “strangers on the internet” a gal could have
> 
> This morning got more amazing....finally am a  DVC member. Woot!! Now time for a pre-Pandora nap....like I can sleep now being this giddy


Yay!!!!!! Welcome Home


----------



## Dawn T.

Where the solos gonna be hanging out at the party?


----------



## wiihoo888

skittles67 said:


> Yay!!!!!! Welcome Home


Thank you!! I’ll never get tired of hearing that


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wiihoo888 said:


> It was truly an amazing time. Took me a while to cool down and stop melting like Olaf, but was even amazing in my melting phase. You all are the bestest “strangers on the internet” a gal could have
> 
> This morning got more amazing....finally am a  DVC member. Woot!! Now time for a pre-Pandora nap....like I can sleep now being this giddy



So glad you enjoyed it (half to be one of your "internet strangers") ... Congrats on DVC!


----------



## Kathleen Glasgow

So I created a FB event for those who are doing the Rainforest event at 9:15. I’m going to get there about 9, and we can all meet at the hostess desk inside. This is who I have,”. If you’re in the FB group but didn’t get an invite it’s because I don’t know your name lol.

1    Kathleen
2    Kate Davies
3    Joe Bitten
4    Bella Tomkins
5    SG131
6    DanielleC
7    115belladonna


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Tiggerette said:


> Thank you so much for a truly wonderful evening! I had been looking forward to tonight as one of my best highlights of the trip, and thank you so much for creating a warm, welcoming and joyous gathering.
> 
> Thank you MaxRebo for the delightful bandanas. We even had cast members chatting about us on the boat... our legend spreads! Next meet bards will be singing tales of our lime green bandanas.....
> 
> Thank you! Thank you!


This made me LOL, and have good memories.  When I used to be with the group that had the big get-togethers (we called them Gatherings, and I think our biggest group was well over 100) years ago, we made our own buttons every year for the week's activities for all attendees, and wore them all week, so we could identify each other.  Had many, many comments on them from other guests and CM's, as "the button people" (we actually called them badges), and we definitely were always the target of jokes at the Adventurer's Club, where some of us ended up every single night.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

wiihoo888 said:


> It was truly an amazing time. Took me a while to cool down and stop melting like Olaf, but was even amazing in my melting phase. You all are the bestest “strangers on the internet” a gal could have
> 
> This morning got more amazing....finally am a  DVC member. Woot!! Now time for a pre-Pandora nap....like I can sleep now being this giddy


@wiihoo888  - How awesome - huge congrats on being a DVC owner!!!


----------



## wiihoo888

SorcererHeidi said:


> @wiihoo888  - How awesome - huge congrats on being a DVC owner!!!


Thank you


----------



## Tiggerette

Just a quick reminder for the Chatterati:
Chatterati talked about meeting up just before doors opened to sit together as a group. I had previously posted meeting at the *First Floor West Rotunda*, which is on the *same side of the convention building at the ballroom, just on the first floor. *We'll meet for 1*0:30am to walk over at 10:45am *to get seats together. If it's past 10:45am, just come meet us in the room for more socializing before the podcast actually starts.

I'll be in a orange/green dress with Tigger(ette) ears. Looking forward to seeing y'all. And now to dreamland!...


----------



## DanielleC

As I write this I'm still overwhelmed by the past week.  Not just with the whirlwind of events we had happening, but with the kindness and acceptance that all of you showed me was truly astonishing.  

I especially want and need to thank some of you.  Sorry, I am horrible with names and I didn't remember a few of them but I did remember your name on here.  My heartfelt thanks goes out to SG131, 115belladonna, Idaho Mouse, his wife & kids, Brian, Jenny, Kay-Marie, Kathleen, Katherine, Kate, Nicole, Pam, Phil and Judi, Krista/Tiggerette and Steve, his wife & daughter.  And there is one guy I'm missing.  But thanks to him too, LOL.  You are all truly amazing.


----------



## Tiggerette

I have 1 unopened bottle of Yellowtail Riesling wine and 2 unopened one gallon jugs of water. 

Let me know if you want to come get them at the Poly, and I'll put them in a bag at the Front Desk/bell services in your name!


----------



## OKW Lover

DanielleC said:


> As I write this I'm still overwhelmed by the past week. Not just with the whirlwind of events we had happening, but with the kindness and acceptance that all of you showed me was truly astonishing.


Glad you enjoyed the experience.  It was nice meeting you as well.


----------



## KingLlama

Me seeing all the tweets and Facebook posts about the event:


----------



## CampbellzSoup

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks to everyone who came to the Hoop Dee Doo event - I hope you all enjoyed it (by the volume of your yelling and cheering I think you did)
> 
> View attachment 424361



What a handsome group I wish I was with you all!


----------



## disneysteve

DanielleC said:


> As I write this I'm still overwhelmed by the past week. Not just with the whirlwind of events we had happening, but with the kindness and acceptance that all of you showed me was truly astonishing.


Danielle, it was wonderful to meet you and spend some time with you. I'm glad you enjoyed yourself.


----------



## NWasikWare

DanielleC said:


> As I write this I'm still overwhelmed by the past week.  Not just with the whirlwind of events we had happening, but with the kindness and acceptance that all of you showed me was truly astonishing.
> 
> I especially want and need to thank some of you.  Sorry, I am horrible with names and I didn't remember a few of them but I did remember your name on here.  My heartfelt thanks goes out to SG131, 115belladonna, Idaho Mouse, his wife & kids, Brian, Jenny, Kay-Marie, Kathleen, Katherine, Kate, Nicole, Pam, Phil and Judi, Krista/Tiggerette and Steve, his wife & daughter.  And there is one guy I'm missing.  But thanks to him too, LOL.  You are all truly amazing.


Adore you!


----------



## DanielleC

I realized tonight there was one really bad part of the whole experience.  Anyone want to hazard a guess what it was?


----------



## SorcererHeidi

DanielleC said:


> I realized tonight there was one really bad part of the whole experience.  Anyone want to hazard a guess what it was?


Having to say goodbye to everyone, and go home?


----------



## wiihoo888

DanielleC said:


> I realized tonight there was one really bad part of the whole experience.  Anyone want to hazard a guess what it was?


The broken monorail elevator at the Contemporary on Hoop dee doo night? It was like Planes, Trains, and Automobiles....the scooter edition


----------



## disneysteve

wiihoo888 said:


> The broken monorail elevator at the Contemporary on Hoop dee doo night? It was like Planes, Trains, and Automobiles....the scooter edition


I didn't hear about the elevator going down. For those who don't know, the escalators were also down. Everyone (except those unable to do so) had to use the stairs. With the elevator down, that would mean there was no way at all for disabled folks to get on or off of the monorail. Also means parents having to haul strollers up and down the steps.

We encountered a great many things broken or down during this trip. There was the power outage at Gran Destino, numerous ride breakdowns, the lack of escalator at Contemporary monorail, some set pieces at American Adventure not working properly, ride video being screwed up on Mission: Space, and more. Disney seems to be so focused on building new stuff that they are totally neglecting to maintain all of the existing stuff. It was pretty sad actually.


----------



## rteetz

disneysteve said:


> I didn't hear about the elevator going down. For those who don't know, the escalators were also down. Everyone (except those unable to do so) had to use the stairs. With the elevator down, that would mean there was no way at all for disabled folks to get on or off of the monorail. Also means parents having to haul strollers up and down the steps.


They aren't down, they are redoing the security and entrance/exit for the monorail there.


----------



## disneysteve

rteetz said:


> They aren't down, they are redoing the security and entrance/exit for the monorail there.


Yeah, I guess “down” isn’t quite the right word but definitely unavailable. In addition, the restrooms on that level are closed which is a pain since that’s where the restaurants and bar are located.


----------



## DanielleC

SorcererHeidi said:


> Having to say goodbye to everyone, and go home?



Yeah, that was it.  Though it wasn't too bad getting back into the non Disney life today.


----------



## DanielleC

wiihoo888 said:


> The broken monorail elevator at the Contemporary on Hoop dee doo night? It was like Planes, Trains, and Automobiles....the scooter edition



Yeah, that was a pain.  But with the ECV I had it was easy to get to MK and get a bus to Ft Wilderness.  The only thing is the stone pavers really rattle you around and with my knee and hip it's easier on my pain levels to take the Monorail.  I don't or at least try not to take any pain killers later in the day unless I really need to.  And taking them when I need them doesn't work because they need an hour to kick in.

By the way, for those of you who left yesterday, it's been raining here near Tampa nearly all day, harder and harder as the day went on and it just started again about a half hour ago.  But all of us know that "Fall" as we call it is only about 8 weeks away.


----------



## DanielleC

Someone asked me about going so fast with my ECV.  First there isn't a brake on them  You turn them off and they stop inside a second because there isn't a flywheel on the motor shaft.  2nd, I need to get away from the people who walk and have their heads in their phones or otherwise don't watch where they're going.  The horns in them are so quiet and no matter how often you say "Excuse me" everyone thinks you're talking to someone else.


----------



## KingLlama

DanielleC said:


> I realized tonight there was one really bad part of the whole experience.  Anyone want to hazard a guess what it was?



Duffy?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneysteve said:


> Yeah, I guess “down” isn’t quite the right word but definitely unavailable. In addition, the restrooms on that level are closed which is a pain since that’s where the restaurants and bar are located.



there definitely are some things that need attention (the monorails continue to be one of them) but I did also notice some things fixed that were broken in the past so they are getting to stuff, just not as quickly as would be ideal

But with all the new stuff being built and all the entrances and other things being reworked and the gondola project and some of the road work - it does feel like a lot of "construction zone" going on all at once.  I think the finished product will be great but some "no magical" views at times


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DanielleC said:


> As I write this I'm still overwhelmed by the past week.  Not just with the whirlwind of events we had happening, but with the kindness and acceptance that all of you showed me was truly astonishing.
> 
> I especially want and need to thank some of you.  Sorry, I am horrible with names and I didn't remember a few of them but I did remember your name on here.  My heartfelt thanks goes out to SG131, 115belladonna, Idaho Mouse, his wife & kids, Brian, Jenny, Kay-Marie, Kathleen, Katherine, Kate, Nicole, Pam, Phil and Judi, Krista/Tiggerette and Steve, his wife & daughter.  And there is one guy I'm missing.  But thanks to him too, LOL.  You are all truly amazing.



It was very nice to meet you and spend some time with you  - I am glad you had a good time!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I am writing this as we are getting ready to check out and head home and am a bit emotional about it all (still probably coming off the emotional whirlwind of watching Illuminations for the last time last night - so that is not helping)

Just wanted to say a huge "THANK YOU!" to everyone who participated in this thread and came to the event and that I was able to meet and spend time with.  As great as it was to attend the party, see the podcast, meet the team, I think a true highlight of these events is getting to meet, in person, people that we only know via our keyboards.  As Kathy fro the DIS team says, the DIS makes your world bigger and smaller at the same time.  I got to spend time with people from all across the country and even from overseas - like from London, Germany, and even Canada!!! (little Hoop Dee Doo joke)

I truly hope everyone enjoyed themselves and that having some *UN*Official events created a bit more fun and magic for you all.

Now to plan the next one!   As the saying goes, "There's a great big beautiful tomorrow!!!"


----------



## disneysteve

Safe travels Phil. Thank you for all of the planning you did. It was great hanging out with you and Judi. We hope to see you soon.


----------



## Braddy007

I'm ready to do this all over again, being back at work is just not as fun!!!!!!!!


----------



## DanielleC

Just booked POR for Food and Wine November 17-20!


----------



## DanielleC

Tiggerette said:


> I have 1 unopened bottle of Yellowtail Riesling wine and 2 unopened one gallon jugs of water.
> 
> Let me know if you want to come get them at the Poly, and I'll put them in a bag at the Front Desk/bell services in your name!



I missed the first 10 minutes of the show today, but I watched it when it was posted and I loved your dress on Sat night!!


----------



## Ravens girl

DanielleC said:


> As I write this I'm still overwhelmed by the past week.  Not just with the whirlwind of events we had happening, but with the kindness and acceptance that all of you showed me was truly astonishing.
> 
> I especially want and need to thank some of you.  Sorry, I am horrible with names and I didn't remember a few of them but I did remember your name on here.  My heartfelt thanks goes out to SG131, 115belladonna, Idaho Mouse, his wife & kids, Brian, Jenny, Kay-Marie, Kathleen, Katherine, Kate, Nicole, Pam, Phil and Judi, Krista/Tiggerette and Steve, his wife & daughter.  And there is one guy I'm missing.  But thanks to him too, LOL.  You are all truly amazing.



I enjoyed our dinner together. It was great meeting you.


----------



## PamNC

wiihoo888 said:


> The broken monorail elevator at the Contemporary on Hoop dee doo night? It was like Planes, Trains, and Automobiles....the scooter edition


yes- i had to take an Uber.


----------



## PamNC

Braddy007 said:


> I'm ready to do this all over again, being back at work is just not as fun!!!!!!!!


me too - when I first got home on Monday i was soooo glad to be home with my pups. I said "I'm not going back anytime soon."  Well, now... now I'm thinking about when my next trip will take place.  I really think a reunion is in order.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PamNC said:


> me too - when I first got home on Monday i was soooo glad to be home with my pups. I said "I'm not going back anytime soon."  Well, now... now I'm thinking about when my next trip will take place.  I really think a reunion is in order.



I was very excited as today in the mail came our confirmation packet from Disney for our next trip (this time we are bringing the kids  ) ... we are going in February when the kids have break for Presidents Day - actually can start booking dining (and I guess the Galaxy's Edge stuff) on Monday already!


----------



## disneysteve

I don't know when we're coming again - but it won't be in August, that's for sure.

We all agreed that if the DIS does another August event, we will come for the event but plan to not do much park time. The past couple of weeks have been simply gross here.


----------



## ChimneyJim

disneysteve said:


> I don't know when we're coming again - but it won't be in August, that's for sure.
> 
> We all agreed that if the DIS does another August event, we will come for the event but plan to not do much park time. The past couple of weeks have been simply gross here.


We tried to tour in the evenings and nights and it was still bad.  Pool time at resort was constantly cut short for lightning.


----------



## disneysteve

ChimneyJim said:


> We tried to tour in the evenings and nights and it was still bad.  Pool time at resort was constantly cut short for lightning.


Yep. It got a bit less hot (cool would be overselling it) at night but the humidity was just as bad or worse. And it stormed every single day, which is normal. We managed to use our pool on 3 days of our trip so that wasn't too bad. We spent about an hour in there yesterday.


----------



## ChimneyJim

TheMaxRebo said:


> I was very excited as today in the mail came our confirmation packet from Disney for our next trip (this time we are bringing the kids  ) ... we are going in February when the kids have break for Presidents Day - actually can start booking dining (and I guess the Galaxy's Edge stuff) on Monday already!


We are in process for a DVC contract.  Not sure if we will use it next year or wait till '21. Still fun and keeps the "magic" going.


----------



## wiihoo888

TheMaxRebo said:


> I was very excited as today in the mail came our confirmation packet from Disney for our next trip (this time we are bringing the kids  ) ... we are going in February when the kids have break for Presidents Day - actually can start booking dining (and I guess the Galaxy's Edge stuff) on Monday already!


We got our Welcome Home trip scheduled for the first week of February. Will miss you by just a few days. Schedule your Oga’s Cantina first. Seems to book up pretty fast! Of course, we had to schedule light sabers and a droid as well.....not sure we’ll do it all, but it’s there for now


----------



## DanielleC

disneysteve said:


> Yep. It got a bit less hot (cool would be overselling it) at night but the humidity was just as bad or worse. And it stormed every single day, which is normal. We managed to use our pool on 3 days of our trip so that wasn't too bad. We spent about an hour in there yesterday.



Yes, you were right, I have acclimated to the weather down here, to me the nights last week were downright cool and comfortable.  I'll be looking forward though to needing a sweater in the evenings in November when I go for Food and Wine.

And if anyone wants a bit of company, by all means let me know.  I'm only 1:45 away from Disney and I don't mind driving.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

disneysteve said:


> I don't know when we're coming again - but it won't be in August, that's for sure.
> 
> We all agreed that if the DIS does another August event, we will come for the event but plan to not do much park time. The past couple of weeks have been simply gross here.



I know my next trip will be in 2021 and it definitely won't be in August!!!

I agree with you Steve...if there is another event, there probably won't be park time as it is too hot to do anything fun and have a good time.  I probably would be spending time just resort hopping and trying new restaurants...LOL!!!


----------



## wiihoo888

1Grumpy9 said:


> I know my next trip will be in 2021 and it definitely won't be in August!!!
> 
> I agree with you Steve...if there is summer another event, I probably won't do a lot of park time. It too hot to enjoy being outside for any length of time, and I regret not doing more of the unofficial events. An already quick event just got that much more rushed...and overheated.  I probably would be spending time just resort hopping and trying new restaurants...LOL!!!


Same here! I limited park time as it was, but still was overheated. Think I would be up for a full resort hop pub crawl or an even long foodie fest....in air conditioning. Hooray, air conditioning!,


1Grumpy9 said:


> I know my next trip will be in 2021 and it definitely won't be in August!!!
> 
> I agree with you Steve...if there is another event, there probably won't be park time as it is too hot to do anything fun and have a good time.  I probably would be spending time just resort hopping and trying new restaurants...LOL!!!


Same here! My one regret from this trip was that I managed to still feel rushed and overheated with what I thought was very little planning. I also wish that I had been able to do more of the unofficial and official events....it is just so hard when Disney is all around you.

If these is a future summer event,  I would be super interested in a total resort air conditioned pub crawl or a progressive foodie air conditioned event. Notice that one thing keep repeating? Hooray, air conditioning


----------



## wiihoo888

wiihoo888 said:


> Same here! I limited park time as it was, but still was overheated. Think I would be up for a full resort hop pub crawl or an even long foodie fest....in air conditioning. Hooray, air conditioning!,
> 
> Same here! My one regret from this trip was that I managed to still feel rushed and overheated with what I thought was very little planning. I also wish that I had been able to do more of the unofficial and official events....it is just so hard when Disney is all around you.
> 
> If these is a future summer event,  I would be super interested in a total resort air conditioned pub crawl or a progressive foodie air conditioned event. Notice that one thing keep repeating? Hooray, air conditioning


And somehow I replied twice in the same e-mail...thought the first response deleted. I need coffee...


----------



## afan

PamNC said:


> me too - when I first got home on Monday i was soooo glad to be home with my pups. I said "I'm not going back anytime soon."  Well, now... now I'm thinking about when my next trip will take place.  I really think a reunion is in order.



I was fine leaving but now I'm ready to go back but I think it's missing all the new friends.than the parks.  I did almost everything I wanted to do and more while I was there.


----------



## wiihoo888

afan said:


> I was fine leaving but now I'm ready to go back but I think it's missing all the new friends.than the parks.  I did almost everything I wanted to do and more while I was there.


Yup...that’s it! It was like a family reunion of sorts, where I found my relatives to be even more amazing than I could have imagined


----------



## gberg

SG131 said:


> Oh I’d have a heart attack waiting so long to pack! Way too stressful right before I leave!


I still had half an hour to kill before I had to leave!  Sorry for the delayed reply but I just got home from my extended vacation and when I travel I'm not connected to the rest of the world.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Glad it seems that all had such a nice time, especially spending time with friends, old and new, which is always the most important thing, IMHO.  And such an awesome amount of money raised for GKTW!!


----------



## DanielleC

Guess what I'm doing tonight?  I'm going to Disneyworld!!!  Actually, I'm off tomorrow and don't have anything to do and was able to get a good rate at Gran Destino.  Though I do need to get up and out at 4am on Tuesday to get home by 6 for work.  No big deal.


----------



## disneysteve

DanielleC said:


> Guess what I'm doing tonight?  I'm going to Disneyworld!!!  Actually, I'm off tomorrow and don't have anything to do and was able to get a good rate at Gran Destino.  Though I do need to get up and out at 4am on Tuesday to get home by 6 for work.  No big deal.


Ah, the life of a local. Someday hopefully.

Enjoy your stay. We fell in love with 3 Bridges while we were there. Can't wait to get back there. We didn't get a chance to check out Dahlia unfortunately due to the power outage and we just never got over there again the rest of the trip.


----------



## SG131

DanielleC said:


> As I write this I'm still overwhelmed by the past week.  Not just with the whirlwind of events we had happening, but with the kindness and acceptance that all of you showed me was truly astonishing.
> 
> I especially want and need to thank some of you.  Sorry, I am horrible with names and I didn't remember a few of them but I did remember your name on here.  My heartfelt thanks goes out to SG131, 115belladonna, Idaho Mouse, his wife & kids, Brian, Jenny, Kay-Marie, Kathleen, Katherine, Kate, Nicole, Pam, Phil and Judi, Krista/Tiggerette and Steve, his wife & daughter.  And there is one guy I'm missing.  But thanks to him too, LOL.  You are all truly amazing.


It was great to meet you too! Glad you could make it out to the event. It was so nice to get to meet so many disney fans like myself!


----------



## DanielleC

Quick trip to Orlando and back.  It was fun and not exhausting.  Went to Epcot, had dinner at Rose and Crown but passed on Illuminations.  I saw it in June for my last time.  The score holds a special place in my heart, I used it for a video to promote the convention I did in 2017 in Orlando.

R&C was good but I was disappointed in the menu selections.  My ex is English, her mother is from England so I kind of know English food.  I don't like a scotch egg, I don't like most sausage, so Bangers and Mash is out, Shepherds Pie is boring to me.  The hard part of this trip was getting up this morning at 3am to come home.  I'm looking forward to 5pm today, lol, so I can get some sleep.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DanielleC said:


> Quick trip to Orlando and back.  It was fun and not exhausting.  Went to Epcot, had dinner at Rose and Crown but passed on Illuminations.  I saw it in June for my last time.  The score holds a special place in my heart, I used it for a video to promote the convention I did in 2017 in Orlando.
> 
> R&C was good but I was disappointed in the menu selections.  My ex is English, her mother is from England so I kind of know English food.  I don't like a scotch egg, I don't like most sausage, so Bangers and Mash is out, Shepherds Pie is boring to me.  The hard part of this trip was getting up this morning at 3am to come home.  I'm looking forward to 5pm today, lol, so I can get some sleep.



sorry you found it disappointing ... I went with the scotch egg and bangers and mash and found them both to be solid (but obviously wouldn't help you lol).  

It's definitely not the most exhaustive men there but I thought what they have is done pretty well (and was actually pleasantly surprised with the dessert trio they did with the dining package)


----------



## disneysteve

DanielleC said:


> R&C was good but I was disappointed in the menu selections.


Sorry you were disappointed. We've never eaten there but the food doesn't really appeal to us either. I've looked at the menu from time to time and it just isn't stuff either of us care for. We like the look and vibe of the place and have been there for a drink but never for a meal.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Never eaten a meal there (or Nine Dragons or any of the Mexican places either) but I have booked it (and the others) several times.  Something else always appealed to me more in the end, and won out with all these places.  Especially since Biergarten is always a "must do" for me, as is Tangierine Cafe (for lunch or dinner).


----------



## SG131

DanielleC said:


> Quick trip to Orlando and back.  It was fun and not exhausting.  Went to Epcot, had dinner at Rose and Crown but passed on Illuminations.  I saw it in June for my last time.  The score holds a special place in my heart, I used it for a video to promote the convention I did in 2017 in Orlando.
> 
> R&C was good but I was disappointed in the menu selections.  My ex is English, her mother is from England so I kind of know English food.  I don't like a scotch egg, I don't like most sausage, so Bangers and Mash is out, Shepherds Pie is boring to me.  The hard part of this trip was getting up this morning at 3am to come home.  I'm looking forward to 5pm today, lol, so I can get some sleep.


Kate was rather disappointed in their beer selection and said what they were passing off as British beer most Brits wouldn't buy unless they were desperate!


----------



## disneysteve

I love that it's so easy to go online and read all of the menus before choosing a place to eat


SG131 said:


> Kate was rather disappointed in their beer selection and said what they were passing off as British beer most Brits wouldn't buy unless they were desperate!


That's often true of "foreign" beer selections in the US because the stuff the locals in other countries typically drink may not be exported. So Americans only get the ones that do get shipped out.


----------



## DanielleC

SG131 said:


> Kate was rather disappointed in their beer selection and said what they were passing off as British beer most Brits wouldn't buy unless they were desperate!



Oh it was hilarious to hear my mother in law er, uh, "comment" on Rose and Crown.  It's obvious that it has been "Americanized" a bit.  And Steve's correct, a lot isn't imported in the first place.  I went only because at one point they had roast beef with Yorkshire pudding which I love.  I settled for fish and chips.


----------



## DanielleC

SorcererHeidi said:


> Never eaten a meal there (or Nine Dragons or any of the Mexican places either) but I have booked it (and the others) several times.  Something else always appealed to me more in the end, and won out with all these places.  Especially since Biergarten is always a "must do" for me, as is Tangierine Cafe (for lunch or dinner).



Through the years I've eaten at every restaurant in World Showcase except Morocco.  Like I said in another post, it's all somewhat Americanized.  Mexico has a strip steak and while it's good, to me that isn't Mexican.  I live in a Florida county that is one of the largest domestic sources of tomatoes in the US so we have a lot of Mexicans here.  There's a place one town north (Palmetto) that has a number of real Mexican restaurants.  One has been here since 1975 and does excellent Mexican food and no strip steak, just good home cooking.


----------



## DanielleC

SG131 said:


> It was great to meet you too! Glad you could make it out to the event. It was so nice to get to meet so many disney fans like myself!



The good thing is that when we say how much we like Disney we don't look at each other as if we're from another planet!


----------



## SG131

DanielleC said:


> The good thing is that when we say how much we like Disney we don't look at each other as if we're from another planet!


Yeah.  Not one person thought it was crazy that I was coming back down two weeks later for star wars grand opening!  That certainly isn't the case with my family and friends here in PA!


----------



## disneyholic family

just got back to israel this morning (after our 11 hour flight from orlando - 2 hours faster than the other direction!! woo hoo!!!!!!!!)

Chani and i had an extra 8 days in WDW after the event and they were super magical!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

yes, august is HOT, but that's pretty much the only time we can go, so we've learned to live with it (and carry a washcloth around to wipe my face every two seconds)..

everything was fantastic.. we did some outstanding tours, special ticket events, and regular park going....
not to forget some really yummy eating!!

can't wait to go back, though i'm not sure when that will be (other than for sure it will be in the summer)..
but since we're DVC, i know we will eventually!!

it was great meeting those of you i met, but i'm so sorry that there were some of you i somehow missed....
hopefully, i'll have an opportunity at the next event!!

.


----------



## dkrauss

disneyholic family said:


> just got back to israel this morning (after our 11 hour flight from orlando - 2 hours faster than the other direction!! woo hoo!!!!!!!!)
> 
> Chani and i had an extra 8 days in WDW after the event and they were super magical!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> yes, august is HOT, but that's pretty much the only time we can go, so we've learned to live with it (and carry a washcloth around to wipe my face every two seconds)..
> 
> everything was fantastic.. we did some outstanding tours, special ticket events, and regular park going....
> not to forget some really yummy eating!!
> 
> can't wait to go back, though i'm not sure when that will be (other than for sure it will be in the summer)..
> but since we're DVC, i know we will eventually!!
> 
> it was great meeting those of you i met, but i'm so sorry that there were some of you i somehow missed....
> hopefully, i'll have an opportunity at the next event!!
> 
> .


It was a pleasure meeting you and your daughter at the Nomad Lounge event.  Discussions concerning politics should always be so civil and informative.  Hope to see you again........at the next event!!

Doug


----------



## skittles67

DanielleC said:


> Through the years I've eaten at every restaurant in World Showcase except Morocco.  Like I said in another post, it's all somewhat Americanized.  Mexico has a strip steak and while it's good, to me that isn't Mexican.  I live in a Florida county that is one of the largest domestic sources of tomatoes in the US so we have a lot of Mexicans here.  There's a place one town north (Palmetto) that has a number of real Mexican restaurants.  One has been here since 1975 and does excellent Mexican food and no strip steak, just good home cooking.


I am very picky when trying Mexican restaurants. The majority of the ones in our area are not good, all Americanized. Nothing ever taste like what my Abuelita used to make. If we want Mexican food, I just cook it at home


----------



## OKW Lover

disneyholic family said:


> it was great meeting those of you i met,


Val & I enjoyed meeting you as well!


----------



## dina444444

disneyholic family said:


> just got back to israel this morning (after our 11 hour flight from orlando - 2 hours faster than the other direction!! woo hoo!!!!!!!!)
> 
> Chani and i had an extra 8 days in WDW after the event and they were super magical!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> yes, august is HOT, but that's pretty much the only time we can go, so we've learned to live with it (and carry a washcloth around to wipe my face every two seconds)..
> 
> everything was fantastic.. we did some outstanding tours, special ticket events, and regular park going....
> not to forget some really yummy eating!!
> 
> can't wait to go back, though i'm not sure when that will be (other than for sure it will be in the summer)..
> but since we're DVC, i know we will eventually!!
> 
> it was great meeting those of you i met, but i'm so sorry that there were some of you i somehow missed....
> hopefully, i'll have an opportunity at the next event!!
> 
> .


Glad to hear you made it home safely. How was the backstage magic tour?


----------



## disneyholic family

dkrauss said:


> It was a pleasure meeting you and your daughter at the Nomad Lounge event.  Discussions concerning politics should always be so civil and informative.  Hope to see you again........at the next event!!
> 
> Doug


really enjoyed meeting both of you as well! 



OKW Lover said:


> Val & I enjoyed meeting you as well!



 it was great to finally meet both of you! 



dina444444 said:


> Glad to hear you made it home safely. How was the backstage magic tour?



it was fantastic!!  both of us really enjoyed it..
.


----------



## disneysteve

disneyholic family said:


> just got back to israel this morning (after our 11 hour flight from orlando - 2 hours faster than the other direction!! woo hoo!!!!!!!!)
> 
> Chani and i had an extra 8 days in WDW after the event and they were super magical!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It was so great to meet you and Chani. All 3 of us enjoyed spending time talking to you at Nomad and beyond. Please tell Chani we said hi.


----------



## disneyholic family

disneysteve said:


> It was so great to meet you and Chani. All 3 of us enjoyed spending time talking to you at Nomad and beyond. Please tell Chani we said hi.



we loved spending time with you too!!  i hope we have the opportunity to meet again in the future
chani says hi!!  she really enjoyed talking with the 3 of you!!!


----------



## Kathleen Glasgow

I hope to see ya'll at the event in March!!

https://gktw.org/disfam/


----------



## wiihoo888

Kathleen Glasgow said:


> I hope to see ya'll at the event in March!!
> 
> https://gktw.org/disfam/


Already put it on my calendar


----------



## dina444444

Kathleen Glasgow said:


> I hope to see ya'll at the event in March!!
> 
> https://gktw.org/disfam/


I unfortunately will not be able to join as March 27 is the first night of Passover. Hope everyone going has fun.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

We are planning to go! Love the Discevents!


----------



## SteelTownDoug

Have they posted any info about the March event? I took my family to the Pandora event and it was fantastic. My kids still talk about that event all of the time. The Dis knows how to throw a party. I’d like to go to the March event as long as the world gets back to some level of normal... I need something to look forward to!


----------



## DanielleC

SteelTownDoug said:


> Have they posted any info about the March event? I took my family to the Pandora event and it was fantastic. My kids still talk about that event all of the time. The Dis knows how to throw a party. I’d like to go to the March event as long as the world gets back to some level of normal... I need something to look forward to!



https://gktw.org/disfam/


----------



## SteelTownDoug

Thanks for the link!


----------



## disneysteve

We definitely want to attend the March event. It's pricey but I'm sure it will be worth it. The big unknown is what the world will look like by then. Will it be safe to travel? Will COVID have died down, or will we will be deep into a second wave? The tickets are non-refundable which means we could lay out $1,200 only to be stuck with tickets to an event we can't attend. There's no way to know so it's a big gamble.

I think we will buy the tickets and hope for the best.


----------

